# Rihanna



## Swanky

continued from previous thread. . .


----------



## Sassys

New thread!


----------



## .pursefiend.

checking in! 

Hated the last outfit lol..

Necole B posted an article this morning about Rih going off on someone on IG that was saying she was the reason JR Smith was shooting bricks. I would post the article but the site is blocked here. They're hating on me and my daily blog roll


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Riri Hearts MAC- Summer Collection. Launches June 7th. 

Lipsticks: 

Riri Woo
Riri Boy
Heaux-  Only Rih. This is the color I want to get my hands on. It looks pretty. 





Blush Duo 






Lustre drops


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Heaux looks GORGEOUS!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

New thread!! yay.  I want Heaux & Boy.  But Boy looks like up the Amp to me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

talldrnkofwater said:


> New thread!! yay.  I want Heaux & Boy.  But Boy looks like up the Amp to me.



They do look similar. I think the only real difference is that Riri Boy is matte.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I'm definitely snagging Heaux!


----------



## YSoLovely

I see I'm gonna be heaux'n this summer...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I do not wear makeup but these lipsticks have me veeeeeeery intrigued. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## knasarae

.pursefiend. said:


> checking in!
> 
> Hated the last outfit lol..
> 
> Necole B posted an article this morning about Rih going off on someone on IG that was saying she was the reason JR Smith was shooting bricks. I would post the article but the site is blocked here. They're hating on me and my daily blog roll


 
Ok thanks, I saw Rih's response in the archived thread too.  That girl is a mess lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

New York City (May 16)


----------



## .pursefiend.

The moment I get a flat stomach like hers.. I'm never wearing full length shirts. Mark my words


----------



## Sasha2012

New York City (May 17)


----------



## NY_Mami

Her hairstylist just opened a salon in Brooklyn.... now you can go and get your hurr did like Rihanna's...


----------



## AEGIS

Heaux looks pretty


----------



## mallb

Sasha2012 said:


> New York City (May 17)



I love her without makeup


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Werq bish


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## cojordan

.pursefiend. said:


> The moment I get a flat stomach like hers.. I'm never wearing full length shirts. Mark my words



She makes a crop top look good. Great body.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She won four BB awards last night. Brings her total to 22.

Few more- 5/19/13

She looks so cute.


----------



## knics33

I actually like this look. Love her shoes and necklace.


----------



## .pursefiend.

she looks cute


----------



## YSoLovely

Someone got their swagga back...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I need to see her bags, shoes, and accessory closets.


----------



## knasarae

How much longer do we have to deal with the hair though?? Ugh... lol


----------



## pinklipgloss33

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She won four BB awards last night. Brings her total to 22.
> 
> Few more- 5/19/13
> 
> She looks so cute.


That Prada necklace is everything!  One of my favorite pieces.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

5/20/13 

She needs a brush. ASAP.


----------



## AEGIS

she looks crack[coke] head skinny in the pic with the blonde wig


----------



## azania

I would like to know if she works out at all. She does have a tone to her body.


----------



## eggpudding

I think she looks better skinny and not as pear-shaped, but for her it's far from natural and does smack of drugs.


----------



## YSoLovely

RiRi reportedly already working on album #8.... Girl, NO!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why not? She isn't an artist.


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why not? She isn't an artist.



Well, yeah, but I think she's more than due for a break.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Outta sight. Outta mind. She may as well keep it up.


----------



## Sassys

Morocco


----------



## Chic Banal

azania said:


> I would like to know if she works out at all. She does have a tone to her body.



She rehearses for her show, no?  That should help a lot for someone so young.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I had a feeling she would change her outfit for Morocco. She covered up a little bit. 

Even with all the drama surrounding her shows she still managed to gross 31 million for the US leg. Billboard Boxscore is reporting that all 31 shows were 100% sold out. Congrats to her. 

http://www.billboard.com/biz/current-boxscore


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: JJ

Rihanna wears the captains hatwhile hanging out on a yacht with her pals on Thursday (May 30) in Istanbul, Turkey.

The 25-year-old entertainer is in town performing as part of her DiamondsWorld Tour  she performed that evening for a packed crowd. Check out the pics below!

I see you aiming at my pedestal I betta letcha know #SOLDOUT #STADIUMSTATUS Ri tweeted that evening. I sell out stadiums Call it what ya want!!! #diamondsworldtour she added.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

How many stadiums did she sell out? Congrats to her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Last night's show in Istanbul was sold out (32K). Her other 8 stadium dates are either sold out or pretty close to it. Stade de France (70K) is sold out.

I wonder when the Pour it Up vid will be released. I have a feeling it's going to cause quite a stir....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

All I see is signs...all I see is dollar signs.

Well good for her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> RiRi reportedly already working on album #8.... Girl, NO!



She shot that rumor down on IG. Now the rumors are saying she's preparing for an Unapologetic re-release in Aug. I hope so. Give us a re-release, finish this tour and go sit down for a minute. She needs a break, she's earned it.


----------



## love_addict919

^ i agree. If i had to wait for, say a year, for her next album i would def anticipate it more than an album that comes out soon. She really does need to just stop and take a break.


----------



## terebina786

I kinda like she sorta covered up while in Morocco and Turkey.


----------



## knasarae

Love it.


----------



## YSoLovely

So f*cking pretty.


----------



## morgan20

knasarae said:


> Love it.
> 
> View attachment 2204047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> Beautiful!


----------



## Nolia

I love that she is gorgeous and confident... but she's getting slightly out of hand.  Borderline obnoxious.


----------



## twin-fun

_Getting_ out of hand? She's been out of hand and obnoxious for quite a while now.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If she is in one of those deals where the record company has a hand in all of her projects unrelated to music, it is in her best interest to pump out the albums so she can be done with that contract.

Anyone in one of those deals are basically slaves.


----------



## New-New

I think Rihanna releases albums every other week cause if she didnt people would kinda forget about her. There is nothing iconic about her IMO. I like her. She makes some cute music to pat my pastry to at the club but...


----------



## Sassys




----------



## .pursefiend.

@ pat my pastry

i like her hair in the last two pics


----------



## californiaCRUSH

New-New said:


> I think Rihanna releases albums every other week cause if she didnt people would kinda forget about her. There is nothing iconic about her IMO. I like her. She makes some cute music to pat my pastry to at the club but...



Agreed.


----------



## AEGIS

the Bad remix is good
she tried hard to sound like the original girl who sung the hook

and NewNew is right...rihana can't take a break bc she isnt really talented and has a limited time span tbh to make all of her money. not mad. i rather work my a*s off for 10-15 years and then not work anymore


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She could def take a year off and be fine. It's funny because when she first came out people swore she would be a flash in the pan. 8 yrs later and still going...

The Bad remix is cute. I expected her to have an entire verse but I still like it.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She could def take a year off and be fine. It's funny because when she first came out people swore she would be a flash in the pan. 8 yrs later and still going...
> 
> The Bad remix is cute. I expected her to have an entire verse but I still like it.



True. I mean, Madonna managed to turn her level of talent into a 75 year career with nothing but a few costume and wig changes, so I guess there's hope.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love me some Madonna. Not so much her current stuff but 80s Madonna >>>>>


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Paris 6/4/13 

The first outfit was cute until I saw the shoes. The second outfit is a winner.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes Bish! 

Her friend lost weight too.


----------



## basicandorganic

She looks cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her figure looks good. The shoes ruin the first outfit but I like her last look.


----------



## labelwhore04

Any I.D on the snakeskin clutch?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

labelwhore04 said:


> Any I.D on the snakeskin clutch?



Celine.


----------



## labelwhore04

^Thanks, i love it.


----------



## cherll

Her hair looks good!


----------



## knics33

That clutch is perfection.


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She could def take a year off and be fine. It's funny because *when she first came out people swore she would be a flash in the pan.* 8 yrs later and still going...
> 
> The Bad remix is cute. I expected her to have an entire verse but I still like it.


 
You know I think if she'd kept going in the direction the record execs were pushing her in she probably wouldn't be nearly as big right now. That wasn't working for her. IMO, it was around the time she cut her hair and did Umbrella that she started down the path to being where she is now. I remember her even saying in an interview that she'd cut it before, but they immediately made her put a weave in.


I saw those pics on IG today... of her getting the full Coco Chanel tour and meeting Alaia. Some good pics.


----------



## ByeKitty

knasarae said:


> You know I think if she'd kept going in the direction the record execs were pushing her in she probably wouldn't be nearly as big right now. That wasn't working for her. IMO, it was around the time she cut her hair and did Umbrella that she started down the path to being where she is now. I remember her even saying in an interview that she'd cut it before, but they immediately made her put a weave in.
> 
> 
> I saw those pics on IG today... of her getting the full Coco Chanel tour and meeting Alaia. Some good pics.



ITA!! She did something "different" and that worked out well for her. I don't think she's particularly talented (as a singer/performer), but she is smart.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: JustJared

Rihanna gets a piggy back ride from her BFF Melissa Forde while running out of their hotel on Wednesday (June 5) in Paris, France.

The 25-year-old entertainer flashed a smile as Melissa struggled to run her pal to their awaiting ride.

Had dinner with super cute Mr Alaia in his kitchen!! Moments Ill def sharewith my kids one day! Ri tweeted that day. Azzedine Alaia is a designer  so cool! He took us to his showroom!!! #Alaia #afterhours #thatshowweballout #HowParisIsDone #ItsABajanThing RiRi added later in the evening.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I love how close her and Melissa are. They're such cute besties. 



knasarae said:


> You know I think if she'd kept going in the direction the record execs were pushing her in she probably wouldn't be nearly as big right now. That wasn't working for her.* IMO, it was around the time she cut her hair and did Umbrella that she started down the path to being where she is now. *I remember her even saying in an interview that she'd cut it before, but they immediately made her put a weave in.
> 
> 
> I saw those pics on IG today... of her getting the full Coco Chanel tour and meeting Alaia. Some good pics.



Agreed. Changing her direction was the best thing for her career. I never paid her any mind until GGGB came along. 

I saw the pics of her and Mr Alaia on her IG and I was so jealous. I love him.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ig


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I love how close her and Melissa are. They're such cute besties.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Changing her direction was the best thing for her career. I never paid her any mind until GGGB came along.
> 
> I saw the pics of her and Mr Alaia on her IG and I was so jealous. I love him.




Rih Rih fan since Pon de Replay here. 

lol. Rihanna's living the life! Can you imagine all the freebies she got / is going to get sent to her place?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Look at you!  After GGGB came out I went an listened to her older stuff, there were a few songs ballads I liked. I whored GGGB out tho, I loved it. 

And yes, I imagine Chanel and Alaia hooked her up. She's def living it up, as she should be.

ETA: Oh, and Riri Boy and Heaux will be released online June 18th.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I can't decide how I feel about these looks. I really like them, but then there's something sort of off about them too IMO. I think it's that hair.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Shes living the life.
I will be clicking refresh on 6/18 to get my hands on Heaux & boy.  Thanks LL


----------



## Sassys

Are they re-releasing the other colors that were sold out.


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> Rih Rih fan since Pon de Replay here.
> 
> lol. Rihanna's living the life! Can you imagine all the freebies she got / is going to get sent to her place?



I've been a fan since "SOS"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Are they re-releasing the other colors that were sold out.



Only one color has been released and that's Riri Woo. It's the signature color for the collab and will available with all four collections she's releasing.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: Zimbio

Rihanna returns to her Central Antwerp Hotel at 4am after performing her first of two shows in Belguim.


----------



## NY_Mami

Her Laquita nails are a mess... Square shape no ma'am..... nice color though...


----------



## NY_Mami

knasarae said:


> You know I think if she'd kept going in the direction the record execs were pushing her in she probably wouldn't be nearly as big right now. That wasn't working for her. IMO, it was around the time she cut her hair and did Umbrella that she started down the path to being where she is now. I remember her even saying in an interview that she'd cut it before, but they immediately made her put a weave in.
> 
> 
> I saw those pics on IG today... of her getting the full Coco Chanel tour and meeting Alaia. Some good pics.



I actually believe the way she came out first was the real her... and she got a better team to revamp her look and music the way they wanted her to.... best believe the A&R's are very responsible for her success... everything is contrived... but it's working...


----------



## .pursefiend.

YSoLovely said:


> *Rih Rih fan since Pon de Replay here*.
> 
> lol. Rihanna's living the life! Can you imagine all the freebies she got / is going to get sent to her place?



me too!


----------



## .pursefiend.

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Look at you!  After GGGB came out I went an listened to her older stuff, there were a few songs ballads I liked. I whored GGGB out tho, I loved it.
> 
> And yes, I imagine Chanel and Alaia hooked her up. She's def living it up, as she should be.
> 
> *ETA: Oh, and Riri Boy and Heaux will be released online June 18th.*



yaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Look at you!  After GGGB came out I went an listened to her older stuff, there were a few songs ballads I liked. I whored GGGB out tho, I loved it.
> 
> And yes, I imagine Chanel and Alaia hooked her up. She's def living it up, as she should be.
> 
> ETA: Oh, and Riri Boy and Heaux will be released online *June 18th.*



Lol. Is the world ending on June 19th and we ain't even know? Everybody realeasing their ish that day. 




.pursefiend. said:


> me too!


----------



## knasarae

YSoLovely said:


> Lol. Is the world ending on June 19th and we ain't even know? Everybody realeasing their ish that day.


 

Oh GAWD!!! *in my Big Sean voice* :lolots:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Antwerp June 6th 2013

Those glasses are fug.


----------



## Barbora

I could've seen her today but I decided to go and get a drink instead and later come back and by that time she was gone... Oh,well.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Only one color has been released and that's Riri Woo. It's the signature color for the collab and will available with all four collections she's releasing.



Thanks


----------



## Sassys

Rihanna Fans Sue MAC Cosmetics After RiRi Woo Lipstick Gave Herpes

The Rihanna fan suing MAC cosmetics is named Starkeema Greenidge. She was attending a Rihanna concert at the Barclays Center when she saw a MAC RiRi Woo lipstick shop. A MAC representative told the Rihanna fan to &#8220;press her lips together and spread the lipstick around.&#8221; But what Greenidge did not know was that &#8220;[MAC] didn&#8217;t use a fresh or new lipstick tube, but rather one that had been used for other patrons,&#8221; or so the Rihanna fan&#8217;s lawsuit claims
Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/685038/rih...riri-woo-lipstick-herpes/#JhJK1V6u3GjBju1L.99 
​​


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> Rihanna Fans Sue MAC Cosmetics After RiRi Woo Lipstick Gave Herpes
> 
> The Rihanna fan suing MAC cosmetics is named Starkeema Greenidge. She was attending a Rihanna concert at the Barclays Center when she saw a MAC RiRi Woo lipstick shop. A MAC representative told the Rihanna fan to press her lips together and spread the lipstick around. But what Greenidge did not know was that [MAC] didnt use a fresh or new lipstick tube, but rather one that had been used for other patrons, or so the Rihanna fans lawsuit claims
> Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/685038/rih...riri-woo-lipstick-herpes/#JhJK1V6u3GjBju1L.99
> ​​




Yuck. It's got nothing to do with Rihanna though. MAC reuses lipstick all the time. They wipe off each tube with a makeup wipe and dunk it in some sanitizer, but I guess that alone won't prevent the spread of herps. They're better off giving people disposable lip brushes to try the colors on.

On another note, Snoop was DJing at a club I went to and he was passing around a blunt, which must have touched 10 lips. SO gross...


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> Rihanna Fans Sue MAC Cosmetics After RiRi Woo Lipstick Gave Herpes
> 
> The Rihanna fan suing MAC cosmetics is named Starkeema Greenidge. She was attending a Rihanna concert at the Barclays Center when she saw a MAC RiRi Woo lipstick shop. A MAC representative told the Rihanna fan to press her lips together and spread the lipstick around. But what Greenidge did not know was that [MAC] didnt use a fresh or new lipstick tube, but rather one that had been used for other patrons, or so the Rihanna fans lawsuit claims
> Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/685038/rih...riri-woo-lipstick-herpes/#JhJK1V6u3GjBju1L.99
> ​​



Ummmm don't most make-up counters have this problem? At least where I live, the tubes are usually G-R-O-S-S. But I don't think that's worth a lawsuit.


----------



## Sassys

*Exclusive Rihanna Gives Fan A Lap Dance On Stage *

Giving a very special fan an extra treat, Rihanna performed a sultry lap dance during her Antwerp concertimages.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/icon1.png last night (June 6).
The &#8220;Diamonds&#8221; singer pulled the man on stage and proceeded to climb on top of him, while donning a tiny corset.


----------



## Belle49

Well damn


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Consumer responsibility. It's nasty as hell to use the same tube on people but it happens all the time. She should have enough sense to avoid testers. 

Oh, and that lap dance vid is two years old. It's from the Loud Tour.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Paris 6/6/13 

She looks fab. She seems happier these days.


----------



## New-New

Not a feelin the hair but she looks cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

Cute laid back style, I don't like her current wig though.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't like anything about that look.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has def slimmed down since that lap dance.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

ByeKitty said:


> Ummmm don't most make-up counters have this problem? At least where I live, the tubes are usually G-R-O-S-S. But I don't think that's worth a lawsuit.


Well, I won't let the person from the MAC counter put lipstick on me since I found out they don't change brushes for each customer. Gross.


----------



## kittenslingerie

BagOuttaHell said:


> She has def slimmed down since that lap dance.



Exactly what I was thinking.... She had small saddlebags in the lap dance, but in the jeans is super skinny!


----------



## NY_Mami

bisousx said:


> Yuck. It's got nothing to do with Rihanna though. MAC reuses lipstick all the time. They wipe off each tube with a makeup wipe and dunk it in some sanitizer, but I guess that alone won't prevent the spread of herps. They're better off giving people disposable lip brushes to try the colors on.
> 
> *On another note, Snoop was DJing at a club I went to and he was passing around a blunt, which must have touched 10 lips. SO gross...*


 
Yes... exactly why I don't do puff puff pass... 

Snoop DJ's???...


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Paris 6/6/13
> 
> She looks fab. She seems happier these days.


 
I see Kdia... I wonder what happened to her blog...


----------



## Nathalya

She has been looking better these days. I dont like her hair though


----------



## NY_Mami

Nathalya said:


> She has been looking better these days. I dont like her hair though


 
I think she is running out of hair style ideas because I could swear she had that hairstyle before... and it looked hideous back then...


----------



## bisousx

NY_Mami said:


> Snoop DJ's???...



That's what I said, lol


----------



## NY_Mami

bisousx said:


> That's what I said, lol


 

Like he had a full turntable set and everything???...


----------



## bisousx

NY_Mami said:


> Like he had a full turntable set and everything???...



Yup, that's him and his turntable. My friends and I were at the club AV and hanging out by the DJ booth - we had heard a rumor that Snoop would show up, but no details.... when all of a sudden, girls rushed the stage and started screaming and bumping and grinding. It's weird what people will do in the presence of a celeb, lol.

If you think Snoop Djing is funny... I'm throwing a suite party tomorrow for my bf and Lil Jon is DJing at the venue. He was like, uhh he better not take off his sunglasses or I'm outta there...


----------



## NY_Mami

bisousx said:


> Yup, that's him and his turntable. My friends and I were at the club AV and hanging out by the DJ booth - we had heard a rumor that Snoop would show up, but no details.... when all of a sudden, girls rushed the stage and started screaming and bumping and grinding. It's weird what people will do in the presence of a celeb, lol.
> 
> If you think Snoop Djing is funny... I'm throwing a suite party tomorrow for my bf and Lil Jon is DJing at the venue. He was like, uhh he better not take off his sunglasses or I'm outta there...


 
OMG... it's real...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna became the youngest artist to ever headline a show at Stade De France last night. (80k) Congrats to her!! 

IG

Her and Oliver are cute.....which team does he bat for?


----------



## Stephanie***

Wow


----------



## New-New

That Balmain collection is hideous and looks like wicker patio furniture


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna became the youngest artist to ever headline a show at Stade De France last night. (80k) Congrats to her!!
> 
> IG
> 
> Her and Oliver are cute.....which team does he bat for?




Werk, Rih! 


Olivier is a babe, but I think he's gay. Just a feeling...


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

who is he?


----------



## ByeKitty

CommeUneEtoile said:


> who is he?



Olivier Rousteing


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna became the youngest artist to ever headline a show at Stade De France last night. (80k) Congrats to her!!



And I believe one of only 3 or 4 black artist to perform there as well!!!

She's doing pretty good for herself. Looking fabulous in Balmain


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

ByeKitty said:


> Olivier Rousteing


That's him? Wow, he looks so young. And cute.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yup. Prince, Tina Turner and Rihanna are the only black artists to ever headline there. 



YSoLovely said:


> Werk, Rih!
> 
> 
> Olivier is a babe, but I think he's gay. Just a feeling...



Yeah, I get the same vibe too. He's a cutie pie, tho.


----------



## brownsugarplum

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Yup. Prince, Tina Turner and Rihanna are the only black artists to ever headline there.
> 
> 
> OMG! Does Beyonce know?


----------



## 1249dcnative

Can do without the yellow outfit, though I appreciate the work that went into it; but she is wearing the hell out of those black pants.


----------



## knasarae

Rihanna looked great in the Balmain.


----------



## jumanji

It would appear that Rihanna decided to pierce her left nipple as well...


----------



## Sternchen

Oh that's lovely..


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

who is that?


----------



## ByeKitty

That kind of looks like a girl that could be Rihanna's sister


----------



## YSoLovely

Meanwhile...



> *Live Nation UK*     &#8207;@*LiveNationUK*  13h                          Kicking off the UK leg of her world tour in Cardiff tonight:* @Rihanna, the youngest artist EVER to sell out the Millennium Stadium! *#*Rihanna*






*badgalriri*             #STADIUMKILLA I don't think I  could ever get used to seeing this many people in one place, juuuussttt  to get jiggy to my music!! Thanks to all 65,000 of you for making  tonight possible and an epic one!!! #cardiff #diamondsworldtour



#JustWhenWillYourFave????


----------



## .pursefiend.

she's been looking really good lately. and i like the the hair **runs and hides* *lol


----------



## tangowithme

The thought of piercing my nipples makes me roll on the floor, clutching the boobs and screaming No, No. The pain. Why, dear Lord why?


----------



## knasarae

That was Rihanna?  It didn't look like her to me.

Impressive on the stadium sellouts.  Good for her.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Didn't look like Rihanna to me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That is not Rihanna....



YSoLovely said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215676
> 
> 
> *badgalriri*             #STADIUMKILLA I don't think I  could ever get used to seeing this many people in one place, juuuussttt  to get jiggy to my music!! Thanks to all 65,000 of you for making  tonight possible and an epic one!!! #cardiff #diamondsworldtour
> 
> 
> 
> #JustWhenWillYourFave????







Get it Rih!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Looks nothing like Rihanna.


----------



## Sassys

*Rihanna Shows Up Two Hours Late To Concert In Wales*

 
Did Rihanna pull a Justin Bieber?
The singer was over two hours late to her concert in Wales last night after allegedly partying until 4:30 a.m. that morning. Talk about deja vu. The "Diamonds" singer was also late to two concerts in Antwerp, Belgium last week.
After performing in Paris the previous night, the songstress reportedly went to the VIP Room nightclub then dined at the on-site Gioia Italian restaurant. She later danced the night away and got a standing ovation from club-goers partying below her private balcony.
Her concert at the Millennium Stadium in Cardiff, Wales started almost exactly 12 hours later at 8 p.m. She took the stage after 10 p.m. and fans took to Twitter to complain about her performance, accusing her of lip-synching.
Let's home RiRi redeems herself tomorrow in Manchester.




Read more at http://www.x17online.com/celebritie..._wales_concert_061113.php#VB44ZPsrBxE2k1Qs.99


----------



## Sasha2012

San Carlo restaurant in London. (June 11)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute!! 

I read that she got on stage at 9:15 and ended before 11pm.  

IG


----------



## Sassys




----------



## morgan20

I was offered tickets for £4 on Sunday at Twickenham, London.  I don't think I could take Rihanna lip synching and grinding.....I am no prude,however I have heard she is not that great live!


----------



## jumanji

Sorry - I actually thought it was Rihanna... But I see what you all mean now. She's Riri's doppelgänger! Haha


----------



## Sasha2012

At a bowling alley in Manchester. (June 12)


----------



## Stephanie***

morgan20 said:


> I was offered tickets for £4 on Sunday at Twickenham, London.  I don't think I could take Rihanna lip synching and grinding.....I am no prude,however I have heard she is not that great live!



Since I saw a performance at a MTV Award Show (she was performing ONLY GIRL) I felt kinda like confirmed about my opinion that she's just bad live. And I still don't think she is a true artist. It's just all pushed by the media and so.

I love her style. That's all.


----------



## morgan20

Stephanie*** said:


> Since I saw a performance at a MTV Award Show (she was performing ONLY GIRL) I felt kinda like confirmed about my opinion that she's just bad live. And I still don't think she is a true artist. It's just all pushed by the media and so.
> 
> I love her style. That's all.


Yes I love her style and her easy going attitude, however don't think I could see her in concert!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

I like her Saint Laurent heels.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Exiting 45 Park Lane hotel on Friday (June 14) in London, England.


----------



## AEGIS

brownsugarplum said:


> LadyLouboutin08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Yup. Prince, Tina Turner and Rihanna are the only black artists to ever headline there.
> 
> 
> OMG! Does Beyonce know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahhaahahaha
Click to expand...


----------



## lovieluvslux

Sasha2012 said:


> At a bowling alley in Manchester. (June 12)


I knew overalls would make a come back.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

London. (June 14)


----------



## Sasha2012

Leaving her hotel in London. (June 15)


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sasha2012 said:


> Leaving her hotel in London. (June 15)


----------



## twin-fun

What's with the mouse/bear ear hood?


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna became the youngest artist to ever headline a show at Stade De France last night. (80k) Congrats to her!!
> 
> IG
> 
> Her and Oliver are cute.....which team does he bat for?



Obviously the other team...


----------



## New-New

Sasha2012 said:


> Leaving her hotel in London. (June 15)



She look like the upholstery in my friend's Benz. No ma'am.


----------



## Barbora

_That_ I do not understand. Disaster.


----------



## Sasha2012

Leaving her hotel in London. (June 16)


----------



## labelwhore04

I swear sometimes she picks ridiculous outfits just for attention and so people see how 'trendy' she is.


----------



## AEGIS

Melissa has the coolest job ever of just being her homie


----------



## morgan20

Gosh plus Melissa is slimmer than Rihanna now!


----------



## saira1214

Can anyone ID those cat eye sunnies?


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Leaving her hotel in London. (June 16)



Nice pajamas, both of them!


----------



## Barbora

Rihanna is wearing Christopher Kane, if I'm not mistaken. And umm, that's all I have to say about the outfit


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love her heels...no comment on the rest


----------



## Sassys




----------



## knics33

labelwhore04 said:


> I swear sometimes she picks ridiculous outfits just for attention and so people see how 'trendy' she is.


 
Yep . She looks ridiculous 99% of the time. Her style (or lack there of) looks hookerish to me.




AEGIS said:


> Melissa has the coolest job ever of just being her homie


 
I know right... aren't they a little old to be constantly attached at the hip like they are best friends in 6th grade? Just sayin.


----------



## knasarae

It's lonely at the top... lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those Tom Ford boots are quite interesting. I like them on Rih but I can't see them looking good on anyone else....maybe Cassie. 

I love last night's look. She looks fab. 

6/17/13 

Shoes are Sophia Webster.


----------



## ByeKitty

Wow she's done a series of epic fashion fails now... I need her to do better, because she can get away with a lot of risky choices. The pajamas and dungarees look ridiculous though.


----------



## .pursefiend.

saira1214 said:


> Can anyone ID those cat eye sunnies?



Tom Ford


----------



## .pursefiend.

i suddenly want a jumper


----------



## knics33

^lol... case in point. These outfits get worse and worse...


----------



## knics33

double post


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Only her can rock these things. I don't think she is trendy at all. Trendy is skinny jeans, Loubs, and a Celine bag.

Am I wrong in saying that most the top designers are clamoring to get her in their clothes? Chanel would have let her sleep in their store the other day if she wanted.


----------



## Sasha2012

Not a fan of ripped jeans or sequins but I like this look on her. She was supporting her brither who is a DJ.


----------



## tangowithme

Who is the young man in the red vest? He looks like my son did at that age. 

Can nobody tell me only fathers stand behind the front door with a shotgun because of their girls. Mamas do the same because of their boys, or their girls.  

I'm telling you, at three o'clock in the morning the doorbell rang and a girl no older than fifteen slouched against the doorway and said "Tee home?". That was one of those shotgun moments.


----------



## knasarae

tangowithme said:


> Who is the young man in the red vest? He looks like my son did at that age.
> 
> Can nobody tell me only fathers stand behind the front door with a shotgun because of their girls. Mamas do the same because of their boys, or their girls.
> 
> I'm telling you, at three o'clock in the morning the doorbell rang and a girl no older than fifteen slouched against the doorway and said "Tee home?". That was one of those shotgun moments.


 

Oooh wee. I don't have children yet but mercy....


----------



## YSoLovely

tangowithme said:


> *Who is the young man in the red vest?* He looks like my son did at that age.
> 
> Can nobody tell me only fathers stand behind the front door with a shotgun because of their girls. Mamas do the same because of their boys, or their girls.
> 
> I'm telling you, at three o'clock in the morning the doorbell rang and a girl no older than fifteen slouched against the doorway and said "Tee home?". That was one of those shotgun moments.




Her youngest brother.


----------



## AEGIS

.pursefiend. said:


> i suddenly want a jumper


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks great in the latest pics. 

Rih tends to pull off things that a lot of people simply can't. You won't catch my behind in a pair of denim dungarees anytime soon but I don't hate them on Rih.


----------



## New-New

Why are overalls coming back? Those could have stayed back in the 90s.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

New-New said:


> Why are overalls coming back? Those could have stayed back in the 90s.



still have mine from since I was 18... I use them only to clean around in the house or to go buy some bread around the corner.


----------



## New-New

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> still have mine from since I was 18... I use them only to clean around in the house or to go buy some bread around the corner.



I haven't had a pair since like 1997.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

New-New said:


> I haven't had a pair since like 1997.



got mine in 2001... we're still going strong after all these years of non-fashion and chores wise.


----------



## babysweetums

anyone know who makes that top??


----------



## AEGIS

New-New said:


> Why are overalls coming back? Those could have stayed back in the 90s.




it's not a comeback bc she's wearing it.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

AEGIS said:


> it's not a comeback bc she's wearing it.



to be fair... Diane Kruger, Alessandra Ambrosio, Cameron Diaz, Elle Fanning, Heidi Klum, Keira Knightley, Vanessa Hudgens etc... all of them have been sporting overalls lately.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeah, they've been slowly making a comeback for a while. Top Shop has a pair of white printed ones I have my eye on (for beach purposes). 



babysweetums said:


> anyone know who makes that top??



Stella McCartney. The shoes and bag are McCartney as well.


----------



## tangowithme

knasarae said:


> Oooh wee. I don't have children yet but mercy....



Teenagers have a way of making you age ten years in five minutes. On the other hand, they're so much fun, so full of life and hope and craziness that makes it all worthwhile even as you shake your head and sigh. 

For Tee's 18th birthday I made a Bavarian raspberry cream, a complicated molded concoction with plain gelatin and pureed fresh raspberries. It unmolded perfectly, a thing of beauty. I topped it with whipped cream, fresh raspberries and mint leaves. 

What did he do while I wasn't watching? He took a soup spoon (!) to taste it and it fell flat. It sort of spread on the serving plate and looked like pink vomit. I roared something about that he was lucky to see his 18th birthday, because he damn sure wouldn't live to see his 19th. 

This is comparable to the time when the damn cat ate a hole into the middle of the warm cheesecake. Or the time he stole a venison steak and I chased him up the stairs, cat unwilling to let go and dangled, steak between the teeth, from my arm. That was one of those moments to just say eff it.


----------



## Lapis

tangowithme said:


> Who is the young man in the red vest? He looks like my son did at that age.
> 
> Can nobody tell me only fathers stand behind the front door with a shotgun because of their girls. Mamas do the same because of their boys, or their girls.
> 
> I'm telling you, at three o'clock in the morning the doorbell rang and a girl no older than fifteen slouched against the doorway and said "Tee home?". That was one of those shotgun moments.



LOL 
I have these moments all the time! I had to tell my son, look at the mama if she ratchet you have lost the war, don't bring the daughter to the house!!


----------



## ByeKitty

tangowithme said:


> Who is the young man in the red vest? He looks like my son did at that age.
> 
> Can nobody tell me only fathers stand behind the front door with a shotgun because of their girls. Mamas do the same because of their boys, or their girls.
> 
> I'm telling you, at three o'clock in the morning the doorbell rang and a girl no older than fifteen slouched against the doorway and said "Tee home?". That was one of those shotgun moments.


----------



## ByeKitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> *Only her can rock these things. I don't think she is trendy at all. Trendy is skinny jeans, Loubs, and a Celine bag.*
> 
> Am I wrong in saying that most the top designers are clamoring to get her in their clothes? Chanel would have let her sleep in their store the other day if she wanted.



I think Rihanna is very trendy... Exhibit A: I've seen the battered boyfriend jeans on everyone, from her to Gwen Stefani to Jessica Alba... I even saw a pair at my local ZARA the other day.


----------



## .pursefiend.

AEGIS said:


>


----------



## knics33

AEGIS said:


>


 

 perfect


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I had a pr of black ones by Guess that I wore to death.  Bought them at Macy's when I worked there back in the 90s and I bought my cousin the same pair in burgundy.  Damn, I wore the hell out of those things.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I only want Heaux. It goes on sale online in about 15 minutes. Hopefully I can get my hands on it.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I have 2 windows open and they're just connecting.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hate how MAC decided to do online releases. I can deal with a MAC crowd but this online sh*t sucks. They know damn well their online servers can't handle the ambush.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I hate how MAC decided to do online releases. I can deal with a MAC crowd but this online sh*t sucks. They know damn well their online servers can't handle the ambush.



Is it in the stores today or the 20th?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Is it in the stores today or the 20th?



The summer collection is online only. June 20th is the international online release. The fall and winter collections will be available in stores. Sucks, I know. 

I can now say I own a Heaux  Took forever and a frickin' day but I eventually was able to place my order. Mac plays entirely too much. All of the collections should've been available in stores.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The summer collection is online only. June 20th is the international online release. The fall and winter collections will be available in stores. Sucks, I know.
> 
> I can now say I own a Heaux  Took forever and a frickin' day but I eventually was able to place my order. Mac plays entirely too much. All of the collections should've been available in stores.



Yeah, really stupid. Will Riri Woo be apart of the fall? Do we know if it is exactly the same as Ruby Woo? Thanks!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Yeah, really stupid. Will Riri Woo be apart of the fall? Do we know if it is exactly the same as Ruby Woo? Thanks!



Riri Woo is the signature color for the collab. It will be available with every collection released. 

I ordered Riri Woo since I missed it the first go round. I've seen it on people and it seems a tad (emphasis on tad) more vibrant than Ruby Woo, and most people say it's not nearly as drying. There isn't a huge difference between the two colors.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Riri Woo is the signature color for the collab. It will be available with every collection released.
> 
> I ordered Riri Woo since I missed it the first go round. I've seen it on people and it seems a tad (emphasis on tad) more vibrant than Ruby Woo, and most people say it's not nearly as drying. There isn't a huge difference between the two colors.



I just read some reviews on youtube. It is very close and you are right, they said it is not as drying. I'll wait. Thanks again.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The summer collection is online only. June 20th is the international online release. The fall and winter collections will be available in stores. Sucks, I know.
> 
> I can now say I own a Heaux  Took forever and a frickin' day but I eventually was able to place my order. Mac plays entirely too much. All of the collections should've been available in stores.



Lucky you, I had to go to a stupid meeting & close my tabs.  I still have 3 hrs at work, so I'm going to try again.


----------



## Sassys

talldrnkofwater said:


> Lucky you, I had to go to a stupid meeting & close my tabs. I still have 3 hrs at work, so I'm going to try again.


 
Yeah I tried, and then had to leave my office. Now It won't even let me on to the site.


----------



## knasarae

I'm glad I don't wear lipstick.  A few of my friends have been airing grievances all morning about how unfair this is lol.



tangowithme said:


> Teenagers have a way of making you age ten years in five minutes. On the other hand, they're so much fun, so full of life and hope and craziness that makes it all worthwhile even as you shake your head and sigh.
> 
> For Tee's 18th birthday I made a Bavarian raspberry cream, a complicated molded concoction with plain gelatin and pureed fresh raspberries. It unmolded perfectly, a thing of beauty. I topped it with whipped cream, fresh raspberries and mint leaves.
> 
> What did he do while I wasn't watching? He took a soup spoon (!) to taste it and it fell flat. It sort of spread on the serving plate and looked like pink vomit. I roared something about that he was lucky to see his 18th birthday, because he damn sure wouldn't live to see his 19th.
> 
> This is comparable to the time when the damn cat ate a hole into the middle of the warm cheesecake. Or the time he stole a venison steak and I chased him up the stairs, cat unwilling to let go and dangled, steak between the teeth, from my arm. That was one of those moments to just say eff it.


----------



## terebina786

I still can't get on the frickin' site! I only wanted Heaux but I guess I'll live without it.  Why didn't they release this collection in stores as well?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I was finally able to snag boy & heaux, but it took longer to check out than to get through.  
I went through the email link they sent me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

talldrnkofwater said:


> Lucky you, I had to go to a stupid meeting & close my tabs.  I still have 3 hrs at work, so I'm going to try again.



Just when I was about to say f*ck it, it let me thru and I placed my order. For all the BS MAC took us through, I better LOVE this color.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I just ordered RiRi Heaux a few minutes ago.  I totally forgot about it yesterday so I thought I missed out, but it's still available.  I was shocked.


----------



## knasarae

Anybody see the video of Rih bonk that fan with her microphone?  It was a concert, she was walking through the crowd singing and a fan grabbed her and wouldn't let her go.  Classic Rih lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

People are mad about that mic bop but I honestly don't blame her. You don't grab ahold of folks and refuse to let go and think they won't do something about it. I'm all for excitement but there are boundaries. Them being a celeb doesn't give you permission to put your hands on them.

So I heard the lipsticks have been backordered until July/Aug? Ridiculous. So much failure on MACs part. It should never be that hard to buy makeup.


----------



## terebina786

Unfortunately, that's just one of the prices of being a celeb and why they have security.  She had a security guard in front of her and following her... Big enough to do something about the fan without smacking them with her mic.


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> People are mad about that mic bop but I honestly don't blame her. You don't grab ahold of folks and refuse to let go and think they won't do something about it. I'm all for excitement but there are boundaries. Them being a celeb doesn't give you permission to put your hands on them.
> 
> So I heard the lipsticks have been backordered until July/Aug? Ridiculous. So much failure on MACs part. It should never be that hard to buy makeup.


 
I agree about boundaries and as a fan of Rihanna I don't think they should've been surprised by her reaction. (I mean the fan shouldn't have been surprised)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Did Rihanna need the mike? lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

I get why she did it, but dang, she hit him hard...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ace-microphone-latest-Birmingham-concert.html


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *People are mad about that mic bop but I honestly don't blame her. You don't grab ahold of folks and refuse to let go and think they won't do something about it. I'm all for excitement but there are boundaries. Them being a celeb doesn't give you permission to put your hands on them.*
> 
> So I heard the lipsticks have been backordered until July/Aug? Ridiculous. So much failure on MACs part. It should never be that hard to buy makeup.


 
Agree.


----------



## aikoNakamura

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> People are mad about that mic bop but I honestly don't blame her. You don't grab ahold of folks and refuse to let go and think they won't do something about it. I'm all for excitement but there are boundaries. Them being a celeb doesn't give you permission to put your hands on them.
> 
> So I heard the lipsticks have been backordered until July/Aug? Ridiculous. So much failure on MACs part. It should never be that hard to buy makeup.


Does MAC usually do backorders for these LE collections?


----------



## Swanky

Please ask MAC questions in our Make Up forum


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

aikoNakamura said:


> Does MAC usually do backorders for these LE collections?



I honestly don't know.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I thought she hit that kid pretty hard, that was not ok at all. I understand there are boundaries, but he or she wasn't grabbing on her titties, just holding her jacket 2 seconds too long. smh


----------



## bisousx

He should not be touching other people, period. I would've done the same.


----------



## knasarae

I'm not an advocate of violence but you can see her try to pull away once. We have no idea how tight that fan was holding on or if they were hurting her.


----------



## Sassys

Watching the 777 documentary on E!; damn she sounds horrible singing live.


----------



## AEGIS

bisousx said:


> He should not be touching other people, period. I would've done the same.




well when celebs walk through crows they're routinely touched so it's not the touching...it's the holding


----------



## berrydiva

So she mysteriously kept singing even though the mic wasn't next to her mouth or her mouth moving.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Just like Beyonce did when she fell down the steps.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

My RiRi order has shipped.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Mine too! 

Leaving London 6/20/13

She's darkened her hair.


----------



## morgan20

Looking beautiful in the above pics!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

*Rihanna boldly promotes legalising marijuana while smoking rolled-up cigarette and wearing customized veiled pink beanie*

Rihanna has once again gone public about being in favour of legalising marijuana.

The superstar - who has been performing in Ireland - posted a picture an Instagram which showed her smoking a rolled up cigarette with '#legalizeit' written below the image on Saturday.

The Umbrella singer has posted numerous images on social media of herself smoking suspicious looking cigarettes before but this is a clear indication on where she stands on the issue.

Dressed in a trendy white mermaid sweatshirt, baggy jeans with converse sneakers, the performer is also seen dripping in diamond jewellery.

Her heavily made-up face is hidden behind a veil attached to her customized pink beanie hat as she sits in what appears to be a hotel room alone.

In another image released on Twitter she blows some thick smoke from her mouth with the message:  Naked mermaid on my shirt #WAVES #silverspoonattire.

Yet the superstar did show a gentler side to her personality when she posted an image sitting opposite her father Donald Fenty while writing: 'Pops giving me word last night #dublin'.

Rihanna is no stranger when it comes to controversy over pot smoking - back in April she celebrated 'US weed day' by posing with four girlfriends on bicycles.

As she sat beside her friends smoking another rolled up cigarette the Barbadian crooner wrote 'Our ~420 #clique' referring to the day which was founded by a group of High School students in 1971.

The sassy singer showed off her amazing figure in a pair of tiny shorts while she performed in Dublin as part of her World Diamonds tour on Friday.

After the concert Rihanna went partying and was spotted looking a little tired leaving Lillie's Bordello Club at 4a.m.

In contrast to her skimpy stage outfit she dressed more comfortably in an army print bomber jacket jeans and white T-shirt complete with rude slogan.

After performing to over 30,000 fans at the Aviva Stadium in Dublin Rihanna will head to Amsterdam on the next leg of her world tour.


----------



## eggpudding

She looks good, but her antics are getting old.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I want that "Sh*t F*cking Happens" t-shirt. Like, I really want it.

She's in Amsterdam, I know she just couldn't wait to get there. A pothead's dream, tbh. She's doing a lot with this outfit. Too much.


----------



## AEGIS

im gonna be honest
they said her stylist got a gig with someone else--like for a magazine maybe or something
i legit thought
"she pays someone to look like that?"
i legit thought she styled herself


----------



## basicandorganic

yeah really

she pays someone to throw together half that crap??


----------



## eggpudding

I like the necklaces. That is all.


----------



## Sasha2012

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I want that "Sh*t F*cking Happens" t-shirt. Like, I really want it.



You can order it on Silver Spoon's website. http://silverspoonattireshop.com/collections/all?page=2


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> You can order it on Silver Spoon's website. http://silverspoonattireshop.com/collections/all?page=2


----------



## labelwhore04

I love Amsterdam, good times


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> You can order it on Silver Spoon's website. http://silverspoonattireshop.com/collections/all?page=2



Yeah, after I posted I went looking for it and found it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## sharknbark

Quickest way to establish yourself as a tourist when in Amsterdam...



> Rihanna is living the high life in Amsterdam.
> 
> The singer indulged in some gigantic blunts in the pot-friendly city on Saturday, revealing her exploits in a series of photos posted on Instagram.
> 
> #legalizeit, Rihanna captioned one picture, and wrote Im just a girl #Amsterdam with another.
> http://www.gossipcop.com/rihanna-sm...dam-instagram-pics-marijuana-weed-pictures/#0


----------



## YSoLovely

labelwhore04 said:


> I love Amsterdam, good times








sharknbark said:


> Quickest way to establish yourself as a tourist when in Amsterdam...




Guilty.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Rihanna is all smiles as she heads out of the Amstel Intercontinental Hotel on Sunday (June 23) in Amsterdam, Netherlands.

The 25-year-old singer was joined by her dad as she smiled and waved to fans.

Well phuckin done bro!!! @JColeNC So proud!! Yall heard dis yet?? #BornSinner #itsdaROCinthismuhphucka, she recently tweeted at her friend J. Cole.

The day before, Rihanna rocked a pink veiled beanie hat while leaving the Greenhouse Coffee Shop.


----------



## .pursefiend.

is she wearing riri boy? it looks good on her


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like these silly outfits on her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Rihanna steps out of her hotel wearing a shirt that says High Fashion along with a cannabis plant illustrated on it on Monday (June 24) in Amsterdam, Netherlands.

Its what fashion killaz wear in Amsterdam #HIGHFASHION #silverspoonattire, the 25-year-old singer tweeted about her look for the day.

Rihanna is performing the second night of her Diamonds World Tour in the city that evening and then will bring the tour to Cologne, Germany later in the week.


----------



## .pursefiend.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ole-model-army-young-fans-says-LIZ-JONES.html


people annoy me.. like REALLY annoy me. this whole article was unneccessary


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Rihanna steps out of her hotel wearing a shirt that says High Fashion along with a cannabis plant illustrated on it on Monday (June 24) in Amsterdam, Netherlands.
> 
> Its what fashion killaz wear in Amsterdam #HIGHFASHION #silverspoonattire, the 25-year-old singer tweeted about her look for the day.
> 
> Rihanna is performing the second night of her Diamonds World Tour in the city that evening and then will bring the tour to Cologne, Germany later in the week.



... saved in the "Rihanna wears more weird clothes" files...


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

.pursefiend. said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ole-model-army-young-fans-says-LIZ-JONES.html
> 
> 
> people annoy me.. like REALLY annoy me. this whole article was unneccessary




"Because young women are far more impressionable than young men." .... I can't with that level of uneducated airhead .....

That Liz Jones should take a stadium of seats imo. Sure Rihanna is aware that she being watched and followed by millions of fans and to some extend she should be more private because my god yes has she exposed her life and been provocative but at the end of the day, she leads her life the way she wants, spoiled or else but hello she isn't the fans parents so wtf? If one raised one's children properly they are the role models not and some "toxic" third party in the picture "dictating" their actions... LE Urgh seriously Liz Jones gtfo it's shift-blaming she does here sorry!


----------



## labelwhore04

.pursefiend. said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ole-model-army-young-fans-says-LIZ-JONES.html
> 
> 
> people annoy me.. like REALLY annoy me. this whole article was unneccessary



It was probably written by one of those overprotective mothers who shelter their kids and shield them from real life, probably the same ones that want gay characters banned from television.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her stage costumes invite rape? This was written by a woman? What in thee f*ck? 

I don't even know what to say about that article. 

And I just love her she says her Rih's dance moves are too graphic to print in a family paper but has no issues with posting a pic of her beaten face. I hate people. I really do. 

Rih's response.



> LOL!!!! My money got a bad habit of pissing people off!! If you sincerely wanna help little girls more than their own parents do, here's a toxic tip: don't be amateur with your articles, you sound bitter! What's all this about hair and nails and costumes and tattoos?? ....That sh*t ain't clever!!! That sh*t ain't journalism! That's a sad sloppy menopausal mess!!! Nobody over here acts like they're perfect! I don't pretend that I'm like you, i just live... My life!! And I don't know why y'all still act so surprised by any of it!! "Role Model" is not a position or title that I have ever campaigned for, so chill wit dat! I got my own f*cked up sh*t to work on, I'll never portray that as perfect, but for right now it's ME!! Call it what ya want!! Toxic was cute, Poisonous Pop Princess had a nice ring to it, just a lil wordy! And P.S. my first American Vogue cover was in 2011...APRIL!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I didn't read it but the Daily Mail is good for pics.

I think in terms of journalism it is bottom feeder at best.


----------



## tatsu_k

Just watched her 777 tour on E! and really liked it


----------



## AEGIS

well rihanna replied...i didnt read the article though


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Any woman or man that talks about anything "inviting" rape can kiss my ahole. I will not even acknowledge their existence. Next.

Rihanna's response was...well..not the best, she could and should have mentioned the rape comment and put that woman on blast.


----------



## knasarae

I saw Rihanna's repsonse on Instagram yesterday and was wondering what had happened.


----------



## sharknbark

JMO, but as soon as she did that Baba Wawa interview after the Brown incident, she put herself into the "role model" category. By saying that she couldn't stay in that situation partly because she knew girls were looking to her, she was acknowledging and accepting the idea of being a role model. Although I would like her -and all celebs- to stop with the "didn't ask to be a role model" bs, she has the right to live how she wants. All young people go through phases while figuring out who they are, but most don't have to do it in a public spotlight like she does. Also, I'm really jealous of her perfect eyebrows in these last few photos posted here.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

6/26/13


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I hope those stupid plastic rain coats arent coming back.


----------



## Barbora

What is that on her head


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's a mess.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love it on her. The lipstick is crazy gorgeous on her.


----------



## AEGIS

like someone is paid to put this on her? i dont geeeet it


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Cologne, Germany. (June 28)


----------



## Jasmine K.

Loving the adidas sweatsuit. I would rock that to the grocery store on a chill note.


----------



## doctor'swifey

I love that sweatsuit too.... all the way with the RUN DMC glasses.


----------



## ByeKitty

I didn't read any of Liz Jones' articles, but I just thought I'd say that she has responded to Rihanna's response.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/a...S-I-NOT-troll-youre-right-Rihanna-I-mess.html


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

> But what really annoyed me was the  response of female journalists. Jezebel.com, the supposedly feminist  American website, published a photograph of me looking my worst, I think  when I* had dressed up as a homeless person*, or perhaps it was from the  shoot I had done made up as an 83-year-old.



what?

who does that?!?
​


----------



## twin-fun

CommeUneEtoile said:


> what?
> 
> who does that?!?
> ​



People who attend fancy dress parties, Halloween celebrations, or undercover journalists?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

twin-fun said:


> People who attend fancy dress parties, Halloween celebrations, or undercover journalists?


so, making fun of other people's misery for Halloween is usual in the States? ok, my bad....


----------



## twin-fun

CommeUneEtoile said:


> so, making fun of other people's misery for Halloween is usual in the States? ok, my bad....



Or the British Isles, or Europe. Dressing as a hobo/homeless/tramp is nothing new.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

^new to me, and I come from a city where dressing up is a big deal...but never mind.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I assumed she did it for an undercover story. I don't know. 

Homeless people can look like anyone walking down the street. Jeans and a t-shirt and live in a shelter.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Zurich, Switzerland. (June 30)


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

BagOuttaHell said:


> I assumed she did it for an undercover story. I don't know.
> 
> Homeless people can look like anyone walking down the street. Jeans and a t-shirt and live in a shelter.


yeah, jeans and t shirt wouldn't be a costume for playing dress up, so...I  think that we all think of the same image when we think homeless.

Maybe people also dress up as cancer patients or alcoholics. So fun!



-.-


----------



## BagOuttaHell

CommeUneEtoile said:


> yeah, jeans and t shirt wouldn't be a costume for playing dress up, so...I  think that we all think of the same image when we think homeless.
> 
> Maybe people also dress up as cancer patients or alcoholics. So fun!
> 
> 
> 
> -.-



I guess I am confused here. Where was it mentioned that she did this for fun?

Anyway, I think we can all agree mocking the homeless is not anyone's idea of fun. Unless you are friends of Justin Timberlake.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/01/jennifer-lawrence-rihanna-paris-dinner-meeting/

Paris, France. (July 1)

Bumped into the extraordinary Jennifer Lawrence at dinner! #Paris, the 25-year-old Barbados entertainer wrote on Instagram with the pic.

Rihanna was at dinner with her BFF Melissa Forde when she ran into Jennifer and later donned a sheer white outfit while out and about in the City of Light.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*7/1/13*








*7/2/13 Chanel Haute Couture Show *

A lot of people are going to dislike this look but I'm here for it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That pink skirt is dreadful. The Chanel look isn't terrible. Really want her to do something about her hair.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I kinda like the Chanel look its closer to the her I use to like


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love it all.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

What is going on with her teeth. This isn't the first picture I have seen of her teeth looking brown and nasty...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

KrissieNO.5 said:


> What is going on with her teeth. This isn't the first picture I have seen of her teeth looking brown and nasty...



Lipstick.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have been paying more attention lately to celebrities and how they wear lipstick. Rihanna puts them all to shame. Or should I say her MUA ( an acronym I learned from here btw since I know nothing about makeup) puts them all to shame.


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks like a half naked mess.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks like a half naked mess.


 

a robe and jewelry


----------



## ByeKitty

A fashion risk for sure... She sorta pulls it off. She looks tired though.


----------



## YSoLovely

Chanel again, huh?


----------



## Sasha2012

She changed into leather shorts.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Awful.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

More from Chanel because I loved her look so much....


----------



## knics33

I just can't with Rihanna's fashion 99% of the time. She just screams "trying to hard and epically failing!!" to me... or she just looks like a hooker. One of the two.

Is it just me or does her face look weird in the last set of pics? Maybe it's just her weight, but it almost looks like she has done something to it.


----------



## expensive shoes

I read somewhere she said she just got off a plan and hasnt sleep yet, went straight to Chanel


----------



## expensive shoes

I love this last Chanel look, only thing I might change would be the shoes


----------



## AEGIS

this is straight from the Blanche Deveraux Golden Girl collection


----------



## AEGIS

knics33 said:


> I just can't with Rihanna's fashion 99% of the time. She just screams "trying to hard and epically failing!!" to me... or she just looks like a hooker. One of the two.
> 
> Is it just me or does her face look weird in the last set of pics? Maybe it's just her weight, but it almost looks like she has done something to it.




doubt she is touching her face
if she hasnt done her nose by now
she wont do it


btw im not saying she needs a nose job, she just doesn't have a euro-esque nose that is frequently bought by non-euros in the entertainment field


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Oh I so disagree with you guys! I loved her look at Chanel! I think she definitely pulled it off.


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> this is straight from the Blanche Deveraux Golden Girl collection


Blanche had more class than that...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

LouboutinHottie said:


> Oh I so disagree with you guys! I loved her look at Chanel! I think she definitely pulled it off.



Me too! I think she is killing it.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Her talking to King Karl, epic.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

The shorts need to be a little bit shorter for me to like the look.  The Chanel look is ehh...


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Copenhagen, Denmark. (July 4)


----------



## Barbora

I love that she experiences the city and does fun stuff instead of just sitting in her hotel.


----------



## knasarae

Did I miss something? Who is she mad at now? Smh lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

@ joselyn


----------



## YSoLovely

Chris? He announced that she would be on his new album... :weird:


----------



## knics33

^Did they record some stuff earlier when they were hanging out and now she doesn't want him to use the material?

She really needs to grow up with the Twitter and Instagram posts. SMH. Her posts are just trashy sometimes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oh, she's def referring to CB and his OHB crew. *O*utta *H*ere *B*!tch. She made sure that shade was obvious. 

CB and his crew have been shading the hell out of her via twitter since they broke up and she hasn't said anything. I guess him announcing he was going to put her on the album was the last straw. He's using her name to garner interest in his album....and she's not having. Petty? Yep. But I expected her to say something sooner or later.


----------



## .pursefiend.

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Oh, she's def referring to CB and his OHB crew. *O*utta *H*ere *B*!tch. She made sure that shade was obvious.
> 
> CB and his crew have been shading the hell out of her via twitter since they broke up and she hasn't said anything. I guess him announcing he was going to put her on the album was the last straw. He's using her name to garner interest in his album....and she's not having. Petty? Yep. But I expected her to say something sooner or later.




he acts like a scorned woman.. get a gallon of ice cream and suck that sh-t up!


----------



## michie

I like her personality and the ish she says on social networks. She's what, 25 or so? I kind of expect the feistiness. Her collection with MAC is what I'm living for right now because those Retro Matte lippies are heavenly.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.pursefiend. said:


> he acts like a scorned woman.. get a gallon of ice cream and suck that sh-t up!



Pretty much. Maybe she was the one who dumped him. I can't imagine any other reason why a man would be acting like this. SMH.

But can we talk about her face? She posted these selfies a day or two ago. Gorgeous!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

michie said:


> I like her personality and the ish she says on social networks. She's what, 25 or so? I kind of expect the feistiness. Her collection with MAC is what I'm living for right now because those Retro Matte lippies are heavenly.



i love her personality!

what do you think of Heaux?



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Pretty much. Maybe she was the one who dumped him. I can't imagine any other reason why a man would be acting like this. SMH.
> 
> But can we talk about her face? She posted these selfies a day or two ago. Gorgeous!!



CB reminds me of Wale and these male tantrums. I step right over kids that fall out in the floor. No time for it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^  

I lost Heaux before I even got to wear it  I don't know where it disappeared to but I legit can't find it, and I'm mad as hell about it.


----------



## michie

.pursefiend. said:


> i love her personality!
> 
> what do you think of Heaux?



I love "Heaux". I wanted it for the name only, but when I wore it, I was in love. It's so pretty and versatile with different liners.


----------



## .pursefiend.

michie said:


> I love "Heaux". I wanted it for the name only, but when I wore it, I was in love. It's so pretty and versatile with different liners.



i slept on it. i just saw its sold out. Are they re releasing all the colors in the fall?


----------



## knasarae

YSoLovely said:


> Chris? He announced that she would be on his new album... :weird:


 


LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Oh, she's def referring to CB and his OHB crew. *O*utta *H*ere *B*!tch. She made sure that shade was obvious.
> 
> CB and his crew have been shading the hell out of her via twitter since they broke up and she hasn't said anything. I guess him announcing he was going to put her on the album was the last straw. He's using her name to garner interest in his album....and she's not having. Petty? Yep. But I expected her to say something sooner or later.


 
Dayum!!! I had no idea lol.  That ish is too funny. :lolol:



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Pretty much. Maybe she was the one who dumped him. I can't imagine any other reason why a man would be acting like this. SMH.
> 
> But can we talk about her face? She posted these selfies a day or two ago. Gorgeous!!


 
I know I saw those like yes honey! She looked so pretty!


----------



## michie

I think so, pursefiend.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Rosklide Festival in Denmark. (July 5)


----------



## lemonsherry

lol her outrage is so pathetic and hollow...as if a couple months ago she wasn't screaming "i loove you baby!!" on a track with him, and cussing out anyone who questioned the wisdom of the collabs with him that were released then. More than likely he got her to record a bunch of tracks with him when she was still enamored, and he's gonna use one of those on the album.

she just needs to wrap her head around the fact that he used her, and it's because she allowed it. learn your lesson and move on, instead of trying to act like a bad bish. because we all know different.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^
> 
> I lost Heaux before I even got to wear it  I don't know where it disappeared to but I legit can't find it, and I'm mad as hell about it.





i thought i was the only person that happened to with lipsticks!

so is she not on his album?  i thought she was talking about Ciara lol

and yes her face was so stunning in those pics

her lattest under-titty pics were a bit much but it's rihanna so whatevs



lemonsherry said:


> *lol her outrage is so pathetic and hollow.*..as if a couple months ago* she wasn't screaming "i loove you baby!!" on a track with him, and cussing out anyone who questioned the wisdom of the collabs with him that were released then*. More than likely he got her to record a bunch of tracks with him when she was still enamored, and he's gonna use one of those on the album.
> 
> she just needs to wrap her head around the fact that he used her, and it's because she allowed it. learn your lesson and move on, instead of trying to act like a bad bish. because we all know different.




i was going through and highlighting what i agreed with but then i realized i agree with EVERY SINGLE WORD. 
100% truth.
like you already collaborated with your "yella n*&GA" as you affectionally called him. chuck up the Deuces and move on....hopefully back with Matt Kemp bc he's handsome as hell


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Arriving in Sopot, Poland. (July 6)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her antics are really getting old.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/07/rihanna-bikini-beach-babe-in-poland/

Rihanna and Melissa Forde show off their bikini bods as they walk arm-in-arm on the beach on Sunday (July 7) in Sopot, Poland.

The 25-year-old entertainer and her BFF were surrounded by adoring fans as they made their way to a private cabana.

The night before, the two pals had a fun girls night out at the Kings of Leon concert!

This is what a beach day in Poland looks like, Melissa said in an Instagram video posted earlier today. Caged in like a f**king animal! Rihanna added at the end.


----------



## lemonsherry

whoa her tattoos are really starting to add up


----------



## tangowithme

As much as I like Rihanna, the crotch-grabbing is getting lame. It doesn't make me think "sexy" but "crabs".


----------



## Sasha2012

Barbora said:


> I love that she experiences the city and does fun stuff instead of just sitting in her hotel.



I like that about her too. i don't agree with all her antics and she can be very extra at times but she's a young lady enjoying her life and fame. She has time to mature into a model citizen...if she chooses lol

Via Daily Mail


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Anyone knows where I can find that belly chain of hers? I'm not a shopping expert per se so if anyone can give me tips and other links... Thanks


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm jealous of her life. She's always out and about actually doing things when she travels. She always looks like she's genuinely enjoying herself and having fun.


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> I'm jealous of her life. She's always out and about actually doing things when she travels. She always looks like she's genuinely enjoying herself and having fun.





I don't think she had fun in Poland at the beach...she said the beach day was a fail...I think she actually genuinely just wanted to go to the beach but really couldn't bc of fans.

Melissa looks good! damn their coke diet is really working for them


----------



## cojordan

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Anyone knows where I can find that belly chain of hers? I'm not a shopping expert per se so if anyone can give me tips and other links... Thanks




http://shop.mylojewelry.com/category/bodychains


----------



## .pursefiend.

i need that white mesh skirt for my vacation... 

**looks for Lady L**


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tangowithme said:


> As much as I like Rihanna, the crotch-grabbing is getting lame. *It doesn't make me think "sexy" but "crabs*".


 




AEGIS said:


> I don't think she had fun in Poland at the beach...she said the beach day was a fail...I think she actually genuinely just wanted to go to the beach but really couldn't bc of fans.
> 
> *Melissa looks good! damn their coke diet is really working for them*


 

 I was just thining Melissa sure looks skinny, shes come a long way from before.


----------



## knics33

They both look trashy at the beach... especially the Melissa chick. And I agree... stop with crotch grabbing. Please.


----------



## Jasmine K.

She needs to take care of her edges. They look a little thin.


----------



## .pursefiend.

What's wrong with what they're wearing at the beach?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

AEGIS said:


> I don't think she had fun in Poland at the beach...she said the beach day was a fail...I think she actually genuinely just wanted to go to the beach but really couldn't bc of fans.
> 
> Melissa looks good! *damn their coke diet is really working for them*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.pursefiend. said:


> i need that white mesh skirt for my vacation...
> 
> **looks for Lady L**



It's from her River Island line. I think it's only available in black though because I haven't seen any other colors. 

She looks perturbed in the beach pics. I guess it can be kinda hard to enjoy yourself when people are standing around gawking and taking pics of you the entire time. Her abs are just ridic! 

IG 

Looks like she finally got to sun in peace.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Wow hot bods! She really does seem like she enjoys every moment she's in. Its a Shame that she can't even enjoy laying out at the beach for a bit.


----------



## .pursefiend.

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's from her River Island line. I think it's only available in black though because I haven't seen any other colors.
> 
> She looks perturbed in the beach pics. I guess it can be kinda hard to enjoy yourself when people are standing around gawking and taking pics of you the entire time. Her abs are just ridic!
> 
> IG
> 
> Looks like she finally got to sun in peace.




river island.. check! thanks doll!


----------



## morgan20

AEGIS said:


> I don't think she had fun in Poland at the beach...she said the beach day was a fail...I think she actually genuinely just wanted to go to the beach but really couldn't bc of fans.
> 
> Melissa looks good! damn their coke diet is really working for them



I personally think Melissa looks like a Coke Head!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/10/rihanna-covers-up-while-arriving-in-nice-for-diamonds-tour/

Rihanna covers up in sweatpants and a blanket while making her way through the airport after arriving on an inbound flight on Wednesday (July 10) in Nice, France.

The 25-year-old singer has a show on her Diamonds World Tour this evening and the next evening at the Monte Carlo Sporting Club & Casino in Monaco.

The day before, Rihanna showed off some skin in a halter top and skirt while leaving her hotel in Vienna.

Thank you to all the supporters of my song Stay!!! This is brilliant news, and I owe you for it! Thank you so much! Congrats @mikkyekko, Rihanna tweeted after the song became the best-selling ballad by a black female artist in the United States.


----------



## ByeKitty

*Its A Record! Rihanna More Than Three Hours Late To Her $750-Per-Ticket Monaco Show As Her Tour Complaints Mount*



> Its her concert, and shell be late if she wants to. After disastrous appearances in Denmark and Poland, Rihanna continued to test the patience of her fans Wednesday night in Monte Carlo, Monaco, showing up more than three hours late for her scheduled appearance.
> 
> Fans had paid at least $782 (currency converted) for tickets to the intimate show, which included dinner and was originally scheduled to start at 8:30 pm, according to information on ticketing websites. But the show was nowhere near beginning for several hours, and audience members grew restless.
> 
> Its become a familiar pattern for Rihanna, who has partied her way to late appearances, some disastrous shows and a lot of unhappy fans on this tour.
> 
> Still no news of Rihanna, @MorganeDK tweeted two hours in. She got lost in 2 square km, referring to the area of the tiny nation.
> 
> Are you lost? the same user asked. Were waiting.  Frankly, this delay is abuse.
> 
> Noooo I havent been waiting  for 3 hours for nothing, have I?  @Milaudewulf asked. Shes three hours late.
> 
> Finally around 11:30 pm local time, the Monte Carlo Beach Society tweeted that she was on her way, and about ten minutes later, she finally showed.
> 
> Its a record delay   @MorganeK tweeted. But we love her anyway.
> 
> User @SuxxCandy disagreed, tweeting, I hope she dies.
> 
> Indeed, most fans seemed happy just to be at the show, tweeting excited pics and video. But still, those with tickets for Rihannas show on Thursday night hoped it wouldnt be a repeat performance.
> 
> You better show on time tomorrow! wrote @tatianaslb.



Source: Radar Online


----------



## Barbora

Three hours is too much. Yes, no matter who's concert you go to, you should prepare yourself for waiting a good while but three hours for _Rihanna_? She's awful live. No, thank you.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

3 hours, thats too much. I'd be angry to.


----------



## berrydiva

Unbelievable. And did she issue an apology?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hahahahaha. Dummies. Every last one of them. 

Go Rihanna. lmao.


----------



## knasarae

Barbora said:


> Three hours is too much. *Yes, no matter who's concert you go to, you should prepare yourself for waiting a good while* but three hours for _Rihanna_? She's awful live. No, thank you.


 
I don't get that.  I've never been to a concert.... but why?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have been to several concerts. I do not recall waiting very long. Maybe an hour at the most.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Barbora said:


> Three hours is too much. Yes, no matter who's concert you go to, you should prepare yourself for waiting a good while but three hours for _Rihanna_? She's awful live. No, thank you.



Why though? Shouldn't the performer be professional and arrive on time? Not show up whenever they feel like it like a self-entitled brat?

Concert tickets are expensive. I would be uber pissed if I spent my hard earned money to see a performer and then they made me sit there. Not cool.


----------



## brownsugarplum

I don't understand why people bother. I have never been to a concert and i won't start with Rihanna of all singers. I only look watch Michael Jackson's old concerts on you tube. Press the ESC button to get full screen, turn up the volume and sit with a bowl of pop corn and coke. That will do me.


----------



## Barbora

knasarae said:


> I don't get that.  I've never been to a concert.... but why?



I don't know why but I've waited every single time. The shortest I have ever waited was for Beyonce.



ShoreGrl said:


> Why though? Shouldn't the performer be professional and arrive on time? Not show up whenever they feel like it like a self-entitled brat?
> 
> Concert tickets are expensive. I would be uber pissed if I spent my hard earned money to see a performer and then they made me sit there. Not cool.



I'm not saying that it is cool. Yes, they should show up on time but they don't. I prepare myself for the wait so I don't sit there pissed off for an hour, waste of energy IMO.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her a$$ is always late. SMH. Get yo sh*t together, Rih....

In other news....

She's signed a 85 country deal with Budweiser. 




> Rihanna is joining Anheuser-Busch InBev &#8216;s stable of music stars, which already includes Jay-Z and Justin Timberlake.
> 
> The pop star will take center stage in a campaign for Budweiser that will also include Jay-Z and reach more than 85 countries starting next week. The effort, called &#8220;Made for Music,&#8221; includes TV commercials featuring the two stars, limited-edition packaging, digital executions, out-of-home advertising and sponsorships of Rihanna&#8217;s and Jay-Z&#8217;s concerts.
> 
> The campaign marks Bud&#8217;s first coordinated international push involving music and comes as the brewer seeks to build a global beer brand on par with what Coke has done in the soda category. Music &#8220;allows us to bring Budweiser back as an icon of pop culture,&#8221; said Ricardo Marques, Bud&#8217;s global advertising director. Music has &#8220;been a tremendous force in shaping pop culture around the world,&#8221; he added, noting that it is a &#8220;universal language&#8221; that &#8220;transcends cultures, language and connects people from different backgrounds.&#8221;






Fox Business did a tv spot on Rih's Mac partnership. 18 million people visited the MAC website in the US alone on the day of the RiRi Woo release. Apparently they had no promo budget, they just used Rih's power on social networks to get the word out and it worked. Damn.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Somebody really needs to get this chick a watch.


----------



## knics33

^lol... I don't think that would matter.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/11/rihanna-sends-5000-to-illinois-high-school-after-tardy-visit/

Rihanna takes on the gorgeous day while out and about on Thursday (July 11) in Monaco.

The 25-year-old singer arrived in town the day before for her Diamonds World Tour stops.

It was just reported that RiRi sent $5,000 to a suburban Chicago high school after she was late to a scheduled appearance earlier this year. The students reportedly waited four hours for Ri to appear, and the money is meant to cover the cost of her tardiness, according to Billboard.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I like her hair like that. 

According to Philippe Dupuy a reporter who attended the show Rihanna was not 3 hrs late. She was less than an hour late. 




> *Contrary to what you may read here and there, not Rihanna was three hours late for her concert at the Sporting Club Monte Carlo on Wednesday night and the show was pretty good.
> 
> You should know that the concerts will start at Sporting ever before 22.30 when preceded by a dinner, as was the case on Wednesday. Riri went on stage at 23:30, less than an hour after the dinner, which had been delayed due to the late arrival of some guests brand (including Gad Elmaleh and Charlotte Casiraghi who joined the table Albert and Charlene after 22:00).*



IDK why her PR team doesn't do a better job at correcting these things. So many things get said and her team never issues a statement....


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Pictures from her show in Monaco.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> IDK why her PR team doesn't do a better job at correcting these things. So many things get said and her team never issues a statement....


Either they don't think it will matter because she's always late for stuff so people won't believe the time she's not or because she was in fact 3 hours late. Even if she were less than an hour late as the reported stated, late is still late.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That costume is cute but not for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

A never before seen Madame Tussauds wax figure of singer Rhianna is unveiled at famed SoHo tattoo parlor Sacred Tattoo on July 11, 2013 in New York City.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^whoa.. that is freaky. it looks great!


----------



## katie1221

That is one of the only wax figures I've seen that looks strikingly like who its supposed to be


----------



## AEGIS

dang they got her naps and everything--that is really good


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

That wax figure looks just like her


----------



## .pursefiend.

AEGIS said:


> dang they got her naps and everything--that is really good



to the corner *points*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Either they don't think it will matter because she's always late for stuff so people won't believe the time she's not or because she was in fact 3 hours late. Even if she were less than an hour late as the reported stated, late is still late.


 
I'm talking about in general. Her PR never addresses anything; it's been this way for years. She obviously doesn't care but she needs to. Blogs report anything and everyone takes it as fact....that's not cool. 




AEGIS said:


> dang they got her naps and everything--that is really good



 OMG....


----------



## AEGIS

She posted a justice for Trayvon Martin image on her IG which honestly made me like her a lot more. Like her IG is personal as opposed to the manufactured no genuine opining of Beyonce


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ig


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

7/12/13


----------



## saira1214

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 7/12/13



Umm, is she coming from or going to the beach? Even so, put on some shorts.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm talking about in general. Her PR never addresses anything; it's been this way for years. She obviously doesn't care but she needs to. Blogs report anything and everyone takes it as fact....that's not cool.


i wonder if she tells them not to; I sort of feel she doesn't care but who knows.


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> Umm, is she coming from or going to the beach? Even so, put on some shorts.



Shoot if my beach body looked that way, I'd probably do the same.


----------



## saira1214

berrydiva said:


> Shoot if my beach body looked that way, I'd probably do the same.



I guess, if you've got it, flaunt it.


----------



## Nathalya

berrydiva said:


> Shoot if my beach body looked that way, I'd probably do the same.



lol me 2


----------



## chantal1922

berrydiva said:


> Shoot if my beach body looked that way, I'd probably do the same.



Right!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 7/12/13


 
LOL why??

She is beautiful and all but um if she wasn't the superstar she is and showed up like that especially in places like Monaco, they would have Pretty Woman her a$$ straight up!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*T in the Park*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*7/14/13*

She looks interesting.


----------



## Barbora

^  Interesting is the word I use when I don't want to say ugly


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's a pelvic thrusting mess.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *T in the Park*




I feel like she's singing You Da One


----------



## Sasha2012

*RIHANNA Lilo-Like Antics Could Cost HER MILLIONS*

Rihanna is taking a page out of the Lindsay Lohan legal defense playbook and skipped out on a deposition -- and now it could now cost her MILLIONS ... if her ex-accountants get their way. 

As TMZ previously reported, Rihanna sued her former money managers, claiming they mismanaged her funds and owed her millions. But the firm, Berdon LLP, fired back, saying Ri's money woes were her own fault and they owe her squat. 

Berdon has been trying to get RiRi to sit down for a deposition for NINE MONTHS, but no cigar. Now they've filed new legal docs, imploring a judge to punish Ri for her actions. 

Specifically, Berdon says RiRi has blown off a court-ordered deposition on a slew of occasions: November 2012 (extension), January 29, 2013 (avoided), May 8 and May 9, 2013 (said she had a concert, but knew the concert dates loooong before), and most recently June 19 (said she was sick). 

Berdon is MOST pissed about June 19. They claim they accommodated RiRi's schedule and set-up the deposition in London, costing them about $100k ... only for Rihanna to cancel. Despite the fact, they claim, she performed shortly before and after the 19th and was tweeting the day before ... with no signs of illness. 

Berdon says it's "been pushed beyond the breaking point" and "cannot excuse her behavior." 

The accountants are asking a judge to dismiss RiRi's multi-million dollar suit outright and wants her fined at least $100,000 for their wasted time and resources.

A judge has yet to rule.

http://www.tmz.com/2013/07/14/rihanna-ex-accountants-lawsuit-missed-depositions-court-millions/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

7/12/13


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

7/13/13 

She's wearing men's Givenchy S/S '14. She should've just worn the shirt as a dress. That print is way too busy for me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

7/14/13


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

saira1214 said:


> Umm, is she coming from or going to the beach? Even so, put on some shorts.


 

Yeah thats trashy, entertainer or not.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's a pelvic thrusting mess.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

7/15/13 

I love her sunglasses.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 7/13/13
> 
> She's wearing men's Givenchy S/S '14. She should've just worn the shirt as a dress. That print is way too busy for me.



Sometimes the clothes she wears hurt my brain tbh...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is that Capricorn holding the Lanvin bag?

I'm loving the last unfit with the shorts!  She looks so cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Parasailing in Monte Carlo last week.


----------



## 1249dcnative

I'm having a hard time understanding what man would wear that Givenchy outfit.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> Is that Capricorn holding the Lanvin bag?
> 
> I'm loving the last unfit with the shorts! She looks so cute.


 

I like that outfit too


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

1249dcnative said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding what man would wear that Givenchy outfit.


 

Kanye West... if he wasn't stuck in sloppy tees and sweatpants


----------



## .pursefiend.

the girl next to her para sailing next to her(Loralei) is a beast with the makeup. i follow her on IG


----------



## advanced891

Everyday I follow Riahana news. She is very nice.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DC-Cutie said:


> Is that Capricorn holding the Lanvin bag?
> 
> I'm loving the last unfit with the shorts!  She looks so cute.



Yep, that's her. IDK if she works for Rih now if she just tags along as a friend. She's not with Bad Boy anymore is she?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

7/16/13


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The friend is trying.


----------



## YSoLovely

Ugh. Why?


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

YSoLovely said:


> Ugh. Why?
> 
> View attachment 2261319
> 
> 
> View attachment 2261320
> 
> 
> View attachment 2261321


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

NOBODY could pull this one off, not even you Rihanna. Not even you...


----------



## .pursefiend.

no to that hair. nevermind.. HELL NO


----------



## ~Fabulousity~




----------



## knics33

~Fabulousity~ said:


>



Ha! This is how I feel every time I look in the Rihanna thread lol. Trying way too hard. As usual.


----------



## Nolia

That's not her real hair right? I looks so fried!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ No, it's weave. 

Yeah, um that hair is a no. Hell no. I was waiting on her to do something drastic to her hair, her hairstyles/colors have been so tame for too long. I knew she had something brewing...

Hopefully this is short lived and in two weeks time she's over it. I just want the black pixie cut back. It's the only hair I'm here for.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*7/18/13 *

It looks a tad better now that it's styled but I still don't like it. Now I have to prepare myself for the regular chicks who are gonna copy this. It's gonna be a hot a$$ mess.


----------



## michie

The Jamie Foxx look-alike, tho...


----------



## brownsugarplum

I must be the only one that loves that hair on her. Only Rihanna can rock that. Maybe without makeup it will look bad but she totally rocks it. Love the lipstick too.


----------



## ByeKitty

Well I prefer this over the pixie cut thing... I don't really like the short hair, although I guess she pulls it off well.


----------



## terebina786

She looked best with the asymmetrical bob.


----------



## .pursefiend.

michie said:


> The Jamie Foxx look-alike, tho...



 I see it!


----------



## NicolesCloset

She pulls it off


----------



## GOALdigger

brownsugarplum said:


> I must be the only one that loves that hair on her. Only Rihanna can rock that. Maybe without makeup it will look bad but she totally rocks it. Love the lipstick too.


 Yes that lipstick kills it.


----------



## shortsweetness

brownsugarplum said:


> I must be the only one that loves that hair on her. Only Rihanna can rock that. Maybe without makeup it will look bad but she totally rocks it. Love the lipstick too.



Nope, I adore this color on her. Edgy, controversial, you either love it or hate it and I love it. Chick is just always fashion  forward and doesn't care if that means a few fails in a land of hits.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

GOALdigger said:


> Yes that lipstick kills it.



The lipstick she's wearing will be in one of her upcoming MAC collections 

Saw this on IG. Someone asked her why she went grey.....I'm happy that she intends on cutting her hair.


----------



## basicandorganic

i love it. however i'm going to hate it once i see everyone doing the same. it looks good and edgy on rihanna but i don't think it'll look as good on paler girls... it'll just look gothic.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

7/19/13

Her face is gorgeous as always but that outfit  Mess.


----------



## GOALdigger

Love the gray hair!!!!


----------



## ilvoelv

Omg. What is she wearing?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

7/19/13

She looks good.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Love the polish color, esp. on the toes.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

London. (July 20)


----------



## NY_Mami

Are those Gold Sandals Tom Ford???...


----------



## NY_Mami

I'm still confused by the mechanics of her hairdo.... so the hair is only at the top right???...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

NY_Mami said:


> Are those Gold Sandals Tom Ford???...



Roberto Cavalli Spring '13.


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Roberto Cavalli Spring '13.


 
Interesting...


----------



## AEGIS

were those white pants boot cut?

i actually wish the hair was SILVER and not gray...that gray looks like a box color someones grandma throws in on her hair to spice up her look for easter sunday


----------



## 1249dcnative

She is wearing the hell out of those pants.


----------



## DollyAntics

Look at her bottom teeth in the fan pic! &#128530;


----------



## sharknbark

/\ Can't tell if it's tartar or her diamond grill...1st world problems, I guess.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DollyAntics said:


> Look at her bottom teeth in the fan pic! &#128530;



She's wearing a grill.


----------



## knics33

sharknbark said:


> /\ Can't tell if it's tartar or her diamond grill...1st world problems, I guess.





And yeah... no to her grill and outfit.


----------



## lemonsherry

I like the hair.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I can't believe how much money and effort is put into making her look like _this_.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Hate the Halloween hair. I'm waiting for a tarantula to crawl out of it.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Talk about revealing! Rihanna embraces her provocative side as she goes braless in sheer white top for daytime appearance*

She's not exactly known for her demure and modest taste in fashion.

But Rihanna took her provocative sense of style one step further on Monday as she left her hotel in Stockholm wearing a sheer white T-shirt without a bra.

Clearly unfazed by the fact that she was showing off more than a hint of nipple, the racy singer strode confidently to her waiting car as she geared up for her concert.

*NSFW*

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/22/article-2374228-1AF1834A000005DC-671_306x901.jpg

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/22/article-2374228-1AF182BE000005DC-940_634x783.jpg

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/22/article-2374228-1AF18346000005DC-1000_634x671.jpg

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-white-daytime-appearance.html#ixzz2ZomGCXBT


----------



## labelwhore04

Attention ho


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

#phuckyobra huh? 

She's already said that she thinks bras are pointless because she has no boobs but at least throw some pasties on, dammit. Her Manolos are a cute.


----------



## GOALdigger

Rhianna you do have breasts even a cups need coverage in mesh. Otherwise I don't hate it


----------



## mrskolar09

That's just tacky.


----------



## AEGIS

uhm.........that's actually kinda gross
i don't like wearing bras either buttterrruumm,...my titties aint all out


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she's classless and doesn't care so oh well....


----------



## knics33

~Fabulousity~ said:


> she's classless and doesn't care so oh well....



Yep basically. She just likes the attention.

Side note - I recently found an old Allure magazine from late 2008 and came across a page with different shots of Rihanna and some blurbs about her fashion... . She used to be SO fresh-faced and cute. Everything was better - her weight, hair, and fashion. She's such a hot mess now compared to back then. JMO.


----------



## NY_Mami

Those Manolo's are ugly...


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> #phuckyobra huh?
> 
> She's already said that she thinks bras are pointless because she has no boobs but at least throw some pasties on, dammit. Her Manolos are a cute.


 
That heffa will still buy Agent Provocateur...


----------



## New-New

i enjoy how ratchet rihanna is. i wish i didn't have to turn down my inner B.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

New-New said:


> i enjoy how ratchet rihanna is. i wish i didn't have to turn down my inner B.



Lol, so don't.


----------



## New-New

GoldengirlNY said:


> Lol, so don't.



i have to be accountable for my words to some people. ike my parents. and some of my professors.


----------



## tangowithme

GOALdigger said:


> Yes that lipstick kills it.



I agree. Beautiful lipstick.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Rihanna: Thank You to Vevo & My Fans!*

Rihanna is escorted by her security back to her hotel after spending the day yachting on Wednesday (July 24) in Oslo, Norway.

The 25-year-old entertainer posted some pics on Instagram of her having fun throughout the day, jet-skiing and relaxing in the sun.

Thank you Vevo and to all the fans and viewers of my music videos! #ToGodBeTheGlory RiRi posted on Twitter that day, along with a pic showing her at number one most viewed on Vevo. Check out the pic below. Congrats, Rihanna!

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/25/rihanna-thank-you-to-vevo-my-fans/


----------



## twin-fun

She looks like my dental hygienist with that pink visor.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That Lanvin visor is ugly but her lip color and that Chanel swimsuit are bomb.


----------



## .pursefiend.

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That Lanvin visor is ugly but her lip color and that Chanel swimsuit are bomb.



do you know what color lip that is?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.pursefiend. said:


> do you know what color lip that is?



No ma'am, I don't. YSL's Le Fuchsia is kinda similar tho. There are a few MAC colors it could be too but I can't think of the names right now.


----------



## NY_Mami

Shiny Suits died with Puffy for a reason....


----------



## Jasmine K.

I wonder how she manages to drink so much and not have serious bloat?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

NY_Mami said:


> Shiny Suits died with Puffy for a reason....



 

IG & 7/25/13


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail
 
Giorgio Baldi restaurant in Los Angeles. (July 30)


----------



## .pursefiend.

so this gray hair is here for awhile huh?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I'm ready for that hair to be gooone. It looks greenish, too.


----------



## knasarae

She posted this a couple hours ago. I don't know if she's talking about the grey hair or if she just changed it again. Doesn't really look grey in the pic.


----------



## knasarae

No I think she went short and curly.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

knasarae said:


> View attachment 2278577
> 
> 
> She posted this a couple hours ago. I don't know if she's talking about the grey hair or if she just changed it again. Doesn't really look grey in the pic.



Her face  Good riddance to the grey hair but I don't really care for her new style either. It reminds me of the jeri curl she had back in 09 minus the shaved sides. I just want her to go back to the pixie cut. She rocks it like no one else. 

Off topic but earlier in this thread there were questions about how she stays so fit. She takes a personal trainer with her on tour. A fan found out via IG. 

*8/1/13*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This hairstyle is not doing her any favors.


----------



## morgan20

But her face is beautiful!!


----------



## ByeKitty

She must be balding by now. I know I would if I messed with my hair as much as she does...


----------



## .pursefiend.

oooh i like the new hair. it makes her look younger


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Looks like she's wearing her natural hair, I forgot how big her forehead is. I had one of those when I was younger, glad I grew into mine


----------



## terebina786

She doesn't look too happy with her new hair.  I don't like it, I also want her to go back to her pixie cut or her bob.


----------



## knasarae

I think it could be cute but it doesn't look styled in those pics. Looks like its just kinda sitting on top of her head. Is that her real hair? The part looks funny to me like it's not. I'm no expert tho


----------



## Ladybug09

she needs to cover that forehead!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*8/1/13 *

Dress is Alexander Wang. I LOVE it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yaaaassssss!!!


----------



## c0uture

Looking like EVERYTHING!


----------



## PurseNut911

Wow, she looks fabulous!


----------



## YSoLovely

Hawwwwwt. Now go get yourself that hot a** BF you deserve!


----------



## knasarae

Yes honey!!! That dress is everything.  Man if I had her body you couldn't tell me ANY-THING.  The hair looks a little better but I'm stilll undecided.  Kinda reminds me of Michael Jackson?


----------



## knics33

knasarae said:


> Yes honey!!! *That dress is everything*.  Man if I had her body you couldn't tell me ANY-THING.  The hair looks a little better but I'm stilll undecided.  *Kinda reminds me of Michael Jackson*?



Agreed! LOVE the dress. 

Yes! That is exactly where my head went when I saw the new pics...  . Straight up Michael Jackson. The hair is just wrong on _so _many levels. Heck I would take the odd gray/green color over this.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I feel like I have seen that dress before.

Does she have her own shoe line? I see an R imprint. Or was those custom made.

The hair reminds me of vacation. I don't think it is all hers.

Either way it all must be nice.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> I feel like I have seen that dress before.
> 
> Does she have her own shoe line? I see an R imprint. Or was those custom made.
> 
> The hair reminds me of vacation. I don't think it is all hers.
> 
> Either way it all must be nice.



That A-Wang dress is a few seasons old so you probably have seen it before. Her shoes are from her River Island line. 

She's on her way to Barbados for Crop Over. I wonder if she'll be in costume this year.


----------



## .pursefiend.

she looks amaze!


----------



## BadAzzBish

Eh...not really feeling the new hairstyle but she's killin' dat black dress though!


----------



## myown

^but i guess it´s her real hair, so it didnt went wrong... itß´s just that way...


----------



## Nathalya

love that dress. her hair... no, i looks like it's wet


----------



## AEGIS

that doesn't look like all her hair
i dont think that's her hair texture


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Barbados 8/2/13


----------



## AEGIS

her outfit is cute

eta: i was wrong, that is her hair texture...why do i remember it being coarser..like when her weave didn't blend?


----------



## Jasmine K.

That ain't all her hair. She should rock her own for a while.


----------



## Sasha2012

I like this hair better that her last few styles.


----------



## shortsweetness

I love the appreciation this girl has for her native land. No matter what, Barbados is still home and she parties with everyone there without looking down at her people. LOVE IT


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gettin' it in!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

I need to go to carnival


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Can't say I'm a fan of her new hair...


----------



## NicolesCloset

Like the hair. My fave is the pixie though


----------



## SophiaLee

Is she a the beach? Why is she wearing a bathing suit?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love that nail polish.


----------



## Nolia

Sasha2012 said:


> I like this hair better that her last few styles.



Oh my god. No flattering angles at all there...


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Photo shoot in Barbados. (August 3)


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

so, is this her natural hair texture? If so, she just needs to let it grow, it would look so cute (and less like Joselyn's  hair lol)


----------



## knasarae

There's no way that's all her natural hair. The side was still shaved like two weeks ago wasn't it?


----------



## ByeKitty

I like this 'do...


----------



## .pursefiend.

SophiaLee said:


> Is she a the beach? Why is she wearing a bathing suit?



i believe she was at Carnival in Barbados

-------------------------

Boy if Joseline the Puerto Rican Princess isn't her twin


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> There's no way that's all her natural hair. The side was still shaved like two weeks ago wasn't it?


I was wondering if it was a wig...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.pursefiend. said:


> i believe she was at Carnival in Barbados
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Boy if Joseline the Puerto Rican Princess isn't her twin



Joseline looks harder in the face to me but I do see the resemblance between her and Rih especially with this hair. 

IG

Her costume looks hot!


----------



## .pursefiend.

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Joseline looks harder in the face to me but I do see the resemblance between her and Rih especially with this hair.
> 
> IG
> 
> Her costume looks hot!



her face is like stone! i feel you there lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Josie's past is written all over her face.

Her body is less natural too.

But there is an underlying resemblence.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ True. Joseline's had a tough life and it shows. 



.pursefiend. said:


> her face is like stone! i feel you there lol


----------



## knics33

Rihanna... close your legs .

Still don't like the hair.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just when you thought the party was over, Rihanna once again emerges and outdoes herself.

After revelling until the early hours of the morning at the Crop Over Festival Foreday Morning Jam in Barbados on Saturday, the 25-year-old was right back at it again on Monday.

This time, the Diamonds singer was seen sipping out of a hip flask as she danced on a float during the Kadooment carnival, part of the eight day festival.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-bikini-Barbados-carnival.html#ixzz2b7mmtIHa


----------



## YSoLovely

Where can I get that bedazzled cup?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love it. lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She is having the time of her life!


----------



## knasarae

Ugh this chick's face just doesn't quit.


----------



## AEGIS

knasarae said:


> Ugh this chick's face just doesn't quit.
> 
> View attachment 2284376





i saw that pic and i was 'liked'...i rarely like celebrity pics on IG but she looks FLAWLESS


----------



## knasarae

AEGIS said:


> i saw that pic and i was 'liked'...i rarely like celebrity pics on IG but she looks FLAWLESS



Lol I did too, she looks amazing.


----------



## PurseNut911

She looks fabulous. Not an ounce of flab anywhere, lol. Great costume.


----------



## vimrod

So beautiful. 
So trashy. 

I was such a fan, and then she became Skankanna/MeanGirl after the red hair phase and it's all been downhill from there.


----------



## .pursefiend.

This has to be my favorite costume over hers to day.. just beautiful

i was watching one of Melissa's videos on IG - I didn't know she was Bajan too. I don't know why I thought Rihanna picked her up along the way lol


----------



## BadAzzBish

Damn! Her costume is on fiyah!  And she got a bedazzled cup to match...lol


----------



## AEGIS

.pursefiend. said:


> This has to be my favorite costume over hers to day.. just beautiful
> 
> i was watching one of Melissa's videos on IG - I didn't know she was Bajan too. I don't know why I thought Rihanna picked her up along the way lol





no they're homies from the way way back


----------



## DC-Cutie

Melissa looks like death warmed over....  Especially standing next to Rihanna


----------



## knics33

vimrod said:


> So beautiful.
> So trashy.
> 
> I was such a fan, and then she became *Skankanna*/MeanGirl after the red hair phase and it's all been downhill from there.



 



DC-Cutie said:


> Melissa looks like death warmed over....  Especially standing next to Rihanna



Ha that is what I first thought when I saw the latest pics. She should _not _have followed suit with the bedazzled, trashy costume. Nope.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Love her costume. Judging by the pics posted here and the ones on her IG, she had a ball. Good for her. Love that she reps her country and is proud of her roots.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

shortsweetness said:


> I love the appreciation this girl has for her native land. No matter what, Barbados is still home and she parties with everyone there without looking down at her people. LOVE IT


----------



## tangowithme

I like Rihanna's costume! Only a small-breasted woman like her can wear it with style. She is blessed with a great body. 

Imagine a blown-up triple dee or eff or gee  in that - it would only look pornographic and sad. But Rihanna can carry it off. She looks sleek. Take a seat in the corner, Kim, and cry. Take Pimp Mama and your bucket of botox and fillers with you.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Promo for her new unisex fragrance "Rogue" The pics are cute.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

CommeUneEtoile said:


> so, is this her natural hair texture? If so, she just needs to let it grow, it would look so cute (and less like Joselyn's  hair lol)



That's exactly who she reminds me of and that makes me feel uncomfortable lmao.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Promo for her new unisex fragrance "Rogue" The pics are cute.





these are the official pics? her face looked fresher at Carnivale


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Dare I say I have seen better pics.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> these are the official pics? her face looked fresher at Carnivale



I don't know. Her team sent them to her official fansite for promo purposes. I don't think these pics will end up on billboards or in magazine ads.

IG

The pic of her and her brother is adorbs, and her skin looks good. I'm so over seeing females wearing grills. Bey, Cassie, Rih....please stop.


----------



## AEGIS

i dont get the point of grills
it reminds me of my retainer--which i avoided wearing


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Am I seeing things or is that grille an AK and a "dead" body?


----------



## NY_Mami

It's Kadooment time... that chile aint got no type of titties though... I know I'm gonna see bad imitations at the West Indian Day Parade in NYC on Labor Day though...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tangowithme said:


> I like Rihanna's costume! Only a small-breasted woman like her can wear it with style. She is blessed with a great body.
> 
> Imagine a blown-up triple dee or eff or gee in that - it would only look pornographic and sad. But Rihanna can carry it off. She looks sleek. Take a seat in the corner, Kim, and cry. Take Pimp Mama and your bucket of botox and fillers with you.


 




AEGIS said:


> these are the official pics? her face looked fresher at Carnivale


 


BagOuttaHell said:


> Dare I say I have seen better pics.


 
The pics are, blah.



Chloe_chick999 said:


> Am I seeing things or is that grille an AK and a "dead" body?


 

I see it too, a mess.


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> i dont get the point of grills
> it reminds me of my retainer--which i avoided wearing




Hahaha, true, I avoided wearing mine too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

IG/Candids 8/8/13

Her bikini is cute.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am liking this hair on her now. It makes her look younger.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna's back on US soil and showing her patriotism as only she knows how.

Following a beach break in her birth country of Barbados, during which time she posted numerous raunchy bikini photos on social media, the Rude Girl made an early morning dash to Miami Sunday.

Showing her love for her adopted homeland as she touched down, the 25-year-old wore a grey T-shirt with a large American flag splashed across it.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ted-homeland-touches-Miami.html#ixzz2bj8bmAvd


----------



## michie

Ooh...I wonder if she's wearing RiRi Woo.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/12/rihanna-sports-american-flag-for-miami-outing/

Rihanna holds onto a bottle of Nuvo perfume and candy after enjoying the night at Club Space nightclub on Sunday (August 11) in Miami, Fla.

The 25-year-old entertainer was followed a few paces behind by her BFF Melissa Forde.

On the same day, Rihanna showed her love for America while exiting the same nightclub.

Earlier in the week, Ri showed off her rockin bikini body while vacationing in her homeland Barbados.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That friend of hers though.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has never been reticent about singing the praises of marijuana.

So perhaps it should come as no great surprise Rihanna decided to carry a bag embossed with a hemp leaf symbol in New York on Monday.

The star looked in a fine mood as she enjoyed an evening out on the town with a small band of companions.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cannabis-leaf-bag-New-York.html#ixzz2br7glEf4


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I wonder if she even knows Riley, Lombardi and Steinbrenner.


----------



## .pursefiend.

BagOuttaHell said:


> That friend of hers though.



a hot a** mess


----------



## AEGIS

why does her hair always look so greasy? i am all about making sure your hair is moisturized buuut...her soul doesn't need to glow 24/7


----------



## morgan20

.pursefiend. said:


> a hot a** mess



Like she is on crack!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need Melissa to be cropped out of every pic


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> I need Melissa to be cropped out of every pic


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

New York City. (August 13)


----------



## 1249dcnative

I wonder who makes that clutch. I'm no advocate for weed, but I love the clutch w/o the leaf embellishment.


----------



## tangowithme

I like her new hairstyle a lot. Looks young and fresh.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why does her hair always looks wet with this new do?


----------



## ByeKitty

Wetlook gel is always a bad idea...


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> I wonder if she even knows Riley, Lombardi and Steinbrenner.



Lol I am going to guess no, not at all. 



AEGIS said:


>



Ha this is everything. And yeah... her friend is just gross.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i love that hoodie! 

i wonder how long it takes her to put on all that jewelry lol


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna  out and about on Wednesday (August 14) in New York City.


----------



## Sasha2012

River Island Autumn Campaign Shoot



I love her lips color and the cameo heels. She has gorgeous skin.


----------



## vimrod

Why has she become so cheap and nasty? Is it a thing now? She's still a beautiful girl but this blunts and alcohol and cussing the world out on Twitter and hating on Chris Brown's ex/current/whoknows girlfriend, taking shots at her, insulting fans, hitting fans in the head with a mic (WHAT THE ACTUAL???), I mean, what on earth? Everyone goes through an evolution, that I get, but she's what, 25? Is this now supposed to be the real her? I know her fans brag about how she keeps it real and airs out her life for all to see and apparently that's really important these days (again, really??) which is actually then quite perplexing that if she's so real and all about what you see is what you get then why was she vastly different during her first four or five albums? In fact, unless I'm mistaken, right up until Talk that Talk, she wasn't nearly as annoying, bratty and *****y or all "thug life" as she now comes off? And I'd know, cos right up until Talk that Talk I was fan. Once she started taking shots at Karrueche Tran which was extremely unnecessary and just very meangirl behaviour, I officially stopped liking her. She's really become a nasty piece of work.


----------



## knasarae

Looks like the pixie cut is back.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/15/rihanna-zebra-gown-for-aap-rocky-video-shoot/

Rihanna steps out in a floor length zebra print gown late at night on Wednesday (August 14) in New York City.

The 25-year-old entertainer headed to a music video shoot with A$AP Rocky and A$AP Ferg in the early morning hours. We cant wait to see the final product!

PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Rihanna

GET MY LOOK: sheer cropped camou G4LIFE jersey, baggy dark blue denim with the tapered lower leg, camouflage ankle strap stiletto sandle. All from the #RIHverIsland autumn 2013! #PREORDER Ri tweeted about her camouflage outfit from earlier that day.


----------



## DC-Cutie

That's the same ugly dress Steve Harvey's wife wore recently


----------



## knasarae

What exactly is going on with ther hair? Is it a mohawk that happens to be laid down at the moment?  It looks longer in the back.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Looks like a mohawk. 

The dress is ugly but I'm so here for the hair. I was tired of her and that Eazy E jheri curl.


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Looks like a mohawk.
> 
> The dress is ugly but I'm so here for the hair. I was tired of her and that Eazy E jheri curl.


 
Lol I was tired of it too.  I'm undecided about this cut... I need to see more pictures.


----------



## .pursefiend.

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Looks like a mohawk.
> 
> The dress is ugly but I'm so here for the hair. I was tired of her and that Eazy E jheri curl.



i be having the eazy e bush when i wear my fitteds  *sinks down in chair*

i love her hair. 

there goes melissa looking like gloom and despair *heavy sigh*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^  

I always pretend like I don't see Melissa in pics, lol. She has a history of looking a mess even before she lost weight. That's just how she rolls, I guess.


----------



## knasarae

Lol I don't even notice Melissa anymore until someone points her out. White noise.


----------



## .pursefiend.

knasarae said:


> Lol I don't even notice Melissa anymore until someone points her out. White noise.



shady boots! **miss quad's voice**


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So Rih is the love interest for A$AP's "Fashion Killa" vid. Not surprised since he named checked her and she loves the song. That record is one of the very few songs I like from his album.


----------



## knics33

knasarae said:


> Lol I don't even notice Melissa anymore until someone points her out. *White noise*.



 I wonder if Rihanna gives this chick an allowance.


----------



## Ladybug09

Melissa is the new Gayle...


----------



## .pursefiend.

ladybug09 said:


> melissa is the new gayle...




good one!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> So Rih is the love interest for A$AP's "Fashion Killa" vid. Not surprised since he named checked her and she loves the song. That record is one of the very few songs I like from his album.



Is he the dude sporting the relaxer?


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Is he the dude sporting the relaxer?



looking like a teen mom - yeah thats him!


----------



## knasarae

Lol!! Y'all are too funny. 

Hmm thats kinda funny since he's dating Chanel Iman right? I like Fashion Killa. I also like PMW *blushes and hangs head in shame*


----------



## Sassys

More than just friends? Rihanna and rapper A$AP Rocky look cosy on AND off camera while shooting music video in New York


----------



## .pursefiend.

i couldn't date a man with better edges than me


----------



## knasarae

Hmm ok maybe he ain't with Chanel Iman anymore. But aren't they friends? (Her and Rih?)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.pursefiend. said:


> i couldn't date a man with better edges than me



You know what... Mess. 

I think he and Chanel fizzled out but I don't really pay much attention to either of them. 

Rih and ASAP seem like the oddest paring to me. Daily Mail is known for making mountains out of molehills, tho.


----------



## c0uture

.pursefiend. said:


> i couldn't date a man with better edges than me


Lol you're a mess!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> i couldn't date a man with better edges than me


OMG 
Time to break out the Jamaican black castor oil.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

knics33 said:


> I wonder if Rihanna gives this chick an allowance.


 

I was wondering the same hahaha




Ladybug09 said:


> Melissa is the new Gayle...


 

My thoughts also


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> i couldn't date a man with better edges than me


 

:lolots:


----------



## Sassys




----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


> OMG
> Time to break out the Jamaican black castor oil.



And switch his pillow cases to break his off


----------



## NY_Mami

.pursefiend. said:


> i couldn't date a man with better edges than me


 


I used to date a guy with hair like his.... he cut it all now... funny thing is I have longer hair than both of them...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.pursefiend. said:


> And switch his pillow cases to break his off



 You really are a mess. 

I am here for this hair. I could do without it being longer in the back but it's so much better than the wet curly mess she had sitting on her head. 

8/16/13 

Jay looks lit....they all do.


----------



## .pursefiend.

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> You really are a mess.
> 
> I am here for this hair. I could do without it being longer in the back but it's so much better than the wet curly mess she had sitting on her head.
> 
> 8/16/13
> 
> Jay looks lit....they all do.



I like those sunglasses.. Versace?


----------



## eggpudding

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> You really are a mess.
> 
> I am here for this hair. I could do without it being longer in the back but it's so much better than the wet curly mess she had sitting on her head.
> 
> 8/16/13
> 
> *Jay looks lit....they all do*.


----------



## legaldiva

I don't understand this wannabe thug life nonsense. She sings songs. So talented ... and on her way to being the next Whitney.


----------



## SophiaLee

Next Whitney?idk about that girl. Lol


----------



## Ms Kiah

Oh at first I thought you meant like Whitney in terms of singing and had to laugh. 

Rihanna seems to have it all. She's gorgeous, rich, famous, hot career, can really do whatever she wants at this stage in her life. Yet, she seems extremely unhappy and self destructive. So yes, I can see her continuing to spiral downwards getting into more drugs and eventually just ruining everything. Happens all the time.


----------



## berrydiva

legaldiva said:


> I don't understand this wannabe thug life nonsense. She sings songs. So talented ... and on her way to being the next Whitney.



When we say Rihanna is 'talented', what exactly are we meaning?



Ms Kiah said:


> Rihanna seems to have it all. She's gorgeous, rich, famous, hot career, can really do whatever she wants at this stage in her life. Yet, she seems extremely unhappy and self destructive. So yes, I can see her continuing to spiral downwards getting into more drugs and eventually just ruining everything. Happens all the time.


I've always felt she's unhappy and destructive because she's living a life that she doesn't control in any aspect.  Her image was created and given to her, she embraced it because she was young and now it's her persona. Her music is given to her packaged and ready for her to record.  Her life is completely orchestrated by others. I can't remember the last magazine cover she was on where she was actually wearing clothes. Even that Chris Brown incident was controlled because guarantee if there were no police photo, she would've still been with him and we would have been blind to the whole thing. What is going to do in 10 years, keep recording the music she's recording with no vocal ability? They'll move on to some new Rihanna by then.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> When we say Rihanna is 'talented', what exactly are we meaning?
> 
> I've always felt she's unhappy and destructive because she's living a life that she doesn't control in any aspect.  Her image was created and given to her, she embraced it because she was young and now it's her persona. Her music is given to her packaged and ready for her to record.  Her life is completely orchestrated by others. I can't remember the last magazine cover she was on where she was actually wearing clothes. Even that Chris Brown incident was controlled because guarantee if there were no police photo, she would've still been with him and we would have been blind to the whole thing. What is going to do in 10 years, keep recording the music she's recording with no vocal ability? They'll move on to some new Rihanna by then.


----------



## legaldiva

SophiaLee said:


> Next Whitney?idk about that girl. Lol



Haha--I meant like Whitney in terms of self destructive and egocentric.

She has a unique tone to her voice, though and also seems to be a dent pop song writer

Talented like Whitney? No so much--sorry for the confusion.


----------



## berrydiva

legaldiva said:


> She has a unique tone to her voice, though and also seems to be a dent pop song writer


Rihanna doesn't write nor produce. She has very few credits given that she's done 8 albums. I don't believe she has any production credits on individual songs; possibly the album (if she suggested one song go before another or maybe fought for a song to be on the album). I'd be shocked if she has more than 2 writing credits per album and doubt that her name is first in those credits - which would mean minimal contribution. Pour it up was clearly a song written by a rapper who realized it would be 1000x hotter and more profitable giving it to Rihanna....hold on I'm gonna look up who wrote it since I've always had this theory.*

Her voice is definitely unique but not in that she can sing but in that a persona was created for her to distract us from her awful singing. 

I mean, one should not attempt Whitney or Mariah or Celine but, she sounds like a cat.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sZamqZCcyo

All that said, I like Rihanna. She's a mess, young, pretty, and milking it as she should which makes her interesting and likable.

*ETA: Mike Will Made It produced and co-wrote (which makes sense given Bandz) and Rihanna gets co-writing credits as well along with J. Garner (who I will perpetually think is 12) and those Rock City dudes who keep changing their names.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.pursefiend. said:


> I like those sunglasses.. Versace?



Celine.


----------



## .pursefiend.

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Celine.



You are amazeballs! They need to erect fashion momuments in your name!

Thank you!


----------



## AEGIS

.pursefiend. said:


> i couldn't date a man with better edges than me



his plaits are laaaaiiiid
whoever does his braids should have called RG3


----------



## .pursefiend.

AEGIS said:


> his plaits are laaaaiiiid
> whoever does his braids should have called RG3



RG3 got the struggle hair just like Wale


----------



## brobn

berrydiva said:


> When we say Rihanna is 'talented', what exactly are we meaning?
> 
> I've always felt she's unhappy and destructive because she's living a life that she doesn't control in any aspect.  Her image was created and given to her, she embraced it because she was young and now it's her persona. Her music is given to her packaged and ready for her to record.  Her life is completely orchestrated by others. I can't remember the last magazine cover she was on where she was actually wearing clothes. Even that Chris Brown incident was controlled because guarantee if there were no police photo, she would've still been with him and we would have been blind to the whole thing. What is going to do in 10 years, keep recording the music she's recording with no vocal ability? They'll move on to some new Rihanna by then.


 your post couldn't be more accurate! Her thug princess persona is just that...


----------



## NY_Mami

berrydiva said:


> When we say Rihanna is 'talented', what exactly are we meaning?
> 
> I've always felt she's unhappy and destructive because she's living a life that she doesn't control in any aspect.  Her image was created and given to her, she embraced it because she was young and now it's her persona. Her music is given to her packaged and ready for her to record.  Her life is completely orchestrated by others. I can't remember the last magazine cover she was on where she was actually wearing clothes. Even that Chris Brown incident was controlled because guarantee if there were no police photo, she would've still been with him and we would have been blind to the whole thing. What is going to do in 10 years, keep recording the music she's recording with no vocal ability? They'll move on to some new Rihanna by then.


 

Alladis!


----------



## knics33

berrydiva said:


> When we say Rihanna is 'talented', what exactly are we meaning?
> 
> *I've always felt she's unhappy and destructive because she's living a life that she doesn't control in any aspect.  Her image was created and given to her, she embraced it because she was young and now it's her persona. Her music is given to her packaged and ready for her to record.  Her life is completely orchestrated by others. I can't remember the last magazine cover she was on where she was actually wearing clothes. Even that Chris Brown incident was controlled because guarantee if there were no police photo, she would've still been with him and we would have been blind to the whole thing. What is going to do in 10 years, keep recording the music she's recording with no vocal ability? They'll move on to some new Rihanna by then*.



Yep.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.pursefiend. said:


> You are amazeballs! They need to erect fashion momuments in your name!
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lip color is on point. She's been a walking billboard for her new season of her River Island stuff....

8/19/13


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her sunglasses and her lipstick.


----------



## brobn

I like her sunglasses too  ... I wonder if her lipstick is from her new collection with MAC? does anyone know?


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lip color is on point. She's been a walking billboard for her new season of her River Island stuff....
> 
> 8/19/13


 
She lives at DaSilvano.


----------



## Barbora

Sassys said:


> She lives at DaSilvano.



Is it any good? It looks cheap.


----------



## Sassys

Barbora said:


> Is it any good? It looks cheap.


 
Some things are good. Prices are standard for NYC. Lots of celebs eat there. It's very tiny and most people eat outside. Last time I was there, I had pasta with Pesto. It's 2 blocks from my office, so we go to lunch there alot.


----------



## Barbora

Sassys said:


> Some things are good. Prices are standard for NYC. Lots of celebs eat there. It's very tiny and most people eat outside. Last time I was there, I had pasta with Pesto. It's 2 blocks from my office, so we go to lunch there alot.



It doesn't sound like anything special, I guess I'll pass on my upcoming trip to NYC.


----------



## tangowithme

Who is the person with the red fright wig sitting opposite from her?


----------



## .pursefiend.

i like her little pixie rat tail thing she has going on. it's cute


----------



## Sassys

Barbora said:


> It doesn't sound like anything special, I guess I'll pass on my upcoming trip to NYC.


 
No, not worth putting it on your to do list. If you live here or are meeting a friend for dinner/lunch and they live in the area, then I say go for it.


----------



## Sassys

Hanging with Kanye


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Some things are good. Prices are standard for NYC. Lots of celebs eat there. It's very tiny and most people eat outside. Last time I was there, I had pasta with Pesto. It's 2 blocks from my office, so we go to lunch there alot.



 I enjoyed my meal


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I enjoyed my meal


 
I forget, what did you have that day?


----------



## Barbora

Sassys said:


> No, not worth putting it on your to do list. If you live here or are meeting a friend for dinner/lunch and they live in the area, then I say go for it.



Which restaurant would you say is worth going to? Sorry to hijack the thread but there's not much going on here anyway.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lip color is on point. She's been a walking billboard for her new season of her River Island stuff....
> 
> 8/19/13





her river island stuff pisses me off bc it works for HER....i am not ready for the rachet and out of shape to rock these looks..jesus shield my eyes now


----------



## Sassys

Barbora said:


> Which restaurant would you say is worth going to? Sorry to hijack the thread but there's not much going on here anyway.


 
Vague question. What kind of food do you llike, what area are you going to be in, how much do you want to spend?


----------



## Barbora

Sassys said:


> Vague question. What kind of food do you llike, what area are you going to be in, how much do you want to spend?



True, it is vague but you know how some restaurants are just so good you have to try them? That sort of thing. But I prefer Italian and Japanese cuisine. Money is not really an issue. I guess I'll be around Manhattan the most, I don't know yet.


----------



## Sassys

Barbora said:


> True, it is vague but you know how some restaurants are just so good you have to try them? That sort of thing. But I prefer Italian and Japanese cuisine. Money is not really an issue. I guess I'll be around Manhattan the most, I don't know yet.


 
I will PM you later. I am not a Japanese eater. Manhattan is a 14mile island, so you are going to have to give me a better idea of what area you will be staying in or hanging around.


----------



## Sasha2012

If you're going to wear sheer please wear a bra!

NSFW

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/08/22/article-2400384-1B6A0C10000005DC-621_306x887.jpg


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

8/23/13 

O_O at that crowd. I'd be so over it. Wrong day to leave the bodyguards at the hotel, Rih.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her skin is beautiful.


----------



## knics33

That clutch would be gorgeous without the pot leaf.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

8/22/13 

She looks fab. The dress is from her River Island collection, shoes are Roberto Cavalli


----------



## NY_Mami

Barbora said:


> It doesn't sound like anything special, I guess I'll pass on my upcoming trip to NYC.


 
Da Silvano is overrated... they overcook their pasta IMO.... Bar Pitti is another one all the stars frequent... and Nello's(which is expensive but gets bad reviews all the time and WAY too pricey, people posting receipts on Yelp which I find amusing)...


----------



## labelwhore04

Love it, she looks hot


----------



## bisousx

NY_Mami said:


> Da Silvano is overrated... they overcook their pasta IMO.... Bar Pitti is another one all the stars frequent... and Nello's(which is expensive but gets bad reviews all the time and WAY too pricey, people posting receipts on Yelp which I find amusing)...



One time I ordered pasta at Da Silvano and the waiter refused to add parmesan cheese..said it would ruin the taste. Talk about overrated.


----------



## NY_Mami

bisousx said:


> One time I ordered pasta at Da Silvano and the waiter refused to add parmesan cheese..said it would ruin the taste. Talk about overrated.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes *****. That outfit is bomb. And her bff is not in the pic looking like Esther from Sanford and Son. Win Win all around.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't like that outfit. Her figure looks nice in the dress though.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yes *****. That outfit is bomb. *And her bff is not in the pic looking like Esther from Sanford and Son. Win Win all around*.



Baha


----------



## NY_Mami

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yes *****. That outfit is bomb. And her bff is not in the pic looking like Esther from Sanford and Son. Win Win all around.


 
That's an insult to Aunt Esther... Fish Eyed Fool...


----------



## NicolesCloset

Wow she looks radiant. The pixie is her spot on look. She wears it so well. Her lip color is beautiful. I guess it's the ririwoo.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

New York City. (August 23)


----------



## bobobob

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/25/rihanna-mtv-vmas-2013/

Rihanna poses for some photos while sitting in her seat at the 2013 MTV Video Music Awards held at the Barclays Center on Sunday (August 25) in Brooklyn, N.Y.

The 25-year-old singer skipped the red carpet, but she was in attendance at the show where she was nominated for Best Female Video.

Rihanna was up for the award for her song Stay, but lost to Taylor Swift for I Knew You Were Trouble. Other nominees included Miley Cyrus, Demi Lovato, and Pink!

Its not a Sunday in #NYC without #PinkELEPHANT and my crew!!! #VMAafterparty with my main heaux @leleboo_phucku Tonight 2night TUH-NIGHT!!! Rihanna tweeted with some info for the after party she plans to attend this evening.


----------



## GOALdigger

messy azz rhi rhi http://vt.tumblr.com/tumblr_ms4ashGLmI1s7m4k0.mp4


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ 

her face during miley's performance was priceless


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> ^
> 
> her face during miley's performance was priceless


 

Pic? I saw Miley trying to twerk on the news this morn, lawd have mercy!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

GOALdigger said:


> messy azz rhi rhi http://vt.tumblr.com/tumblr_ms4ashGLmI1s7m4k0.mp4



 I love her. The girl who saw Rih do it ain't sh!t for not warning her friend, lol. Didn't even try to brush the popcorn off the seat, just let the girl sit on it.

Love that Rih showed up in jeans and a t shirt and sat in the audience looking unbothered most of the night. She had no intentions on going anyway, she only went because the fans asked her to.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Leaving Jay and Diddy's Rooftop Party 8/25/13

She's wearing Balamain.


----------



## .pursefiend.

https://vine.co/v/hiB0q7FD2Wj


----------



## vimrod

.pursefiend. said:


> ^
> 
> her face during miley's performance was priceless



I think people have been calling it her WTF look but honestly she looks seriously dead-eyed or high on something.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The reaction to Miley really was the one of the best performances of the night. Lol.


----------



## Kansashalo

She looks really good (finally) and I love the hair.


----------



## GOALdigger

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I love her. The girl who saw Rih do it ain't sh!t for not warning her friend, lol. Didn't even try to brush the popcorn off the seat, just let the girl sit on it.
> 
> Love that Rih showed up in jeans and a t shirt and sat in the audience looking unbothered most of the night. She had no intentions on going anyway, she only went because the fans asked her to.



I know , right? I love Rih she' so messy.


----------



## azania

IMO it just shows that she has a mean girl mentality. It's nothing major I just don't find it funny at all making fun of people have done nothing to you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

azania said:


> IMO it just shows that she has a mean girl mentality. It's nothing major I just don't find it funny at all making fun of people have done nothing to you.



Her friend wasn't a good friend. Didn't even warn her or wipe off the seat


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought it was a joke. (Shrug) It was not a bed of nails. Lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Me too. I thought it was funny. 

Rih and Drake were spotted hanging out a few times this past weekend *emoji eyes* I'm so here for Aubrih. Friendship or otherwise. I'm still mad that they never performed Take Care together. Hmph.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I thought she dropped it on the floor


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like her with Matt Kemp! She and Drake make great music though.


----------



## chantal1922

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Leaving Jay and Diddy's Rooftop Party 8/25/13
> 
> She's wearing Balamain.







BagOuttaHell said:


> I thought it was a joke. (Shrug) It was not a bed of nails. Lol.



right!


----------



## knasarae

I thought she put it in the floor? Well if she put it in the seat that's messed up cause popcorn is greasy. If I sat in greasy popcorn and was walking around with grease prints on my butt I'd be pissed.  And also mad at my friend for not warning me.


----------



## YSoLovely

ladylouboutin08 said:


> ^ me too. I thought it was funny.
> 
> Rih and drake were spotted hanging out a few times this past weekend *emoji eyes* *i'm so here for aubrih. *friendship or otherwise. I'm still mad that they never performed take care together. Hmph.




+1


----------



## AEGIS

i def. laughed at the popcorn bc i would do that ish lmao
idk if im here for AubRHI...idk im here for Matt Kemp


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> Her friend wasn't a good friend. Didn't even warn her or wipe off the seat



Am I missing something?  Did she put popcorn on some girl's seat?


----------



## NicolesCloset

Yes what happened with the popcorn?


----------



## vimrod

azania said:


> IMO it just shows that she has a mean girl mentality. It's nothing major I just don't find it funny at all making fun of people have done nothing to you.



Oh yeah. I've long thought that especially when she started in on Chris' ex, taking swipes at her on Twitter, cackling along as her very impressionable Twitter followers took up the cause. That poor girl only had the misfortune of dating Chris and then to have his very famous on/off ex/current/whatever constantly taking swipes at her? That's foul and Rihanna is very mean-girlish. The popcorn thing doesnt surprise me, sure it's not a bed of nails but it's very indicative of her cattiness.


----------



## Sassys

Nyc


----------



## 1249dcnative

It looked to me like she grabbed a handful of the popcorn that fell in her friend's lap and put it on the floor. What was so mean about that?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like that outfit minus the sneakers. She looks cute and comfy.


----------



## knics33

Really like the outfit until I got to the shoes. She needs to lose the rat tail. Ew...I am from the south so all they remind me of is redneck men from the 90s lol.


----------



## knasarae

1249dcnative said:


> It looked to me like she grabbed a handful of the popcorn that fell in her friend's lap and put it on the floor. What was so mean about that?


 
I thought so too at first, but apparently she put it in the seat of the chair of the girl dancing in front of her.


----------



## Ladybug09

1249dcnative said:


> It looked to me like she grabbed a handful of the popcorn that fell in her friend's lap and put it on the floor. What was so mean about that?





knasarae said:


> I thought so too at first, but apparently she put it in the seat of the chair of the girl dancing in front of her.


Yes, she put it on the Seat NOT the floor and the Gayle tag along put the the popcorn box on the seat.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

The girl beside the pranked girl saw her put it there and she told her shhhhhh, she def put it in the girls chair.


----------



## azania

vimrod said:


> Oh yeah. I've long thought that especially when she started in on Chris' ex, taking swipes at her on Twitter, cackling along as her very impressionable Twitter followers took up the cause. That poor girl only had the misfortune of dating Chris and then to have his very famous on/off ex/current/whatever constantly taking swipes at her? That's foul and Rihanna is very mean-girlish. The popcorn thing doesnt surprise me, sure it's not a bed of nails but it's very indicative of her cattiness.



Yes she called her rice cakes or something. I read somewhere else that she can be very catty towards women and I totally see it. 
I don't care if it's popcorn or nails. Rihanna did it to humiliate the other girl and have a good laugh at somebody else's expense. I just don't find that funny at all and it doesn't speak for one's character.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

If people are gonna be mad at Rih then they need to be just as mad at homegirl's friend who watched Rih do it and didn't do or say a damn thing about it.


----------



## .pursefiend.

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> If people are gonna be mad at Rih then they need to be just as mad at homegirl's friend who watched Rih do it and didn't do or say a damn thing about it.



Basically!


----------



## labelwhore04

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> If people are gonna be mad at Rih then they need to be just as mad at homegirl's friend who watched Rih do it and didn't do or say a damn thing about it.



I wouldn't say anything either. It's Rihanna. I would feel awkward and starstruck. What do you say? "Rihanna just put some popcorn on your chair." I probably would've kept quiet in that instance too.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

labelwhore04 said:


> I wouldn't say anything either. It's Rihanna. I would feel awkward and starstruck. What do you say? "Rihanna just put some popcorn on your chair." I probably would've kept quiet in that instance too.



What do you say? Umm, before your friend plops her a$$ back down, you grab her and say " Oop, boo it's popcorn on your seat" or something. At the very least you can discreetly brush the popcorn off the seat. She watched Rih do it and turned back around to watch the show with no f*cks given. Celeb or not, I'm not gonna leave my friend hanging. I'll probably giggle at the fact that Rih did it but I'm not gonna let you sit on it without saying anything.


----------



## scarlet555

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> What do you say? Umm, before your friend plops her a$$ back down, you grab her and say " Oop, boo it's popcorn on your seat" or something. At the very least you can discreetly brush the popcorn off the seat. She watched Rih do it and turned back around to watch the show with no f*cks given. Celeb or not, I'm not gonna leave my friend hanging. I'll probably giggle at the fact that Rih did it but I'm not gonna let you sit on it without saying anything.



In the words of Jayz:  "I treat people based on who they are, who they really are, not the name, not 'Robert De Niro,' but who you really are as a person. It doesn't matter who you are; everyone has to be respectful."

Celebrities are not your friends, this is a major (insert your works of choice)


----------



## NicolesCloset

Awww come on. They probably know the girls. I mean who hasn't put a whoopi cushion or other on someone's chair before they sit. It's just popcorn. I thought it was something crazy. But, I've always thoughtshe was catty anyway. She always look spectacular.


----------



## DC-Cutie

NicolesCloset said:


> Awww come on. They probably know the girls. I mean who hasn't put a whoopi cushion or other on someone's chair before they sit. It's just popcorn. I thought it was something crazy. But, I've always thoughtshe was catty anyway. She always look spectacular.



It's just popcorn, true. But I guarantee you if someone put greasy popcorn on your seat and it ruined your clothing, you'd be humming a different tune. 

Grease/oil is so hard to get out of certain fabrics.


----------



## NicolesCloset

DC-Cutie said:


> It's just popcorn, true. But I guarantee you if someone put greasy popcorn on your seat and it ruined your clothing, you'd be humming a different tune.
> 
> Grease/oil is so hard to get out of certain fabrics.



True it is..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think it's always been pretty obvious that Rihanna views the world as her personal playground...


----------



## knics33

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think it's always been pretty obvious that Rihanna views the world as her personal playground...



Yep. 

If she (or anybody) just randomly put popcorn in some girl's seat that is just childish and disrespectful. 6 year old do this. Sorry.


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> What do you say? Umm, before your friend plops her a$$ back down, you grab her and say " Oop, boo it's popcorn on your seat" or something. At the very least you can discreetly brush the popcorn off the seat. She watched Rih do it and turned back around to watch the show with no f*cks given. Celeb or not, I'm not gonna leave my friend hanging. I'll probably giggle at the fact that Rih did it but I'm not gonna let you sit on it without saying anything.






DC-Cutie said:


> It's just popcorn, true. But I guarantee you if someone put greasy popcorn on your seat and it ruined your clothing, you'd be humming a different tune.
> 
> Grease/oil is so hard to get out of certain fabrics.



My point exactly. I would be PI$$ED if I sat in that greasy popcorn.  At Rihanna and at my friend.


----------



## michie

LOL. Wasn't that girl wearing stonewashed jeans or something? That oil went there to die.


----------



## lostnexposed

I thought she put the popcorn on the ground/behind the girls seat, and her friend turned around to look at her and that's why she went "sshh"


----------



## BagOuttaHell

michie said:


> LOL. Wasn't that girl wearing stonewashed jeans or something? That oil went there to die.



Thank You! They looked like two extras from a Jade video in 1994.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/27/rihanna-people-create-storms-get-upset-when-it-rains/

Rihanna camouflages herself while out and about on Tuesday (August 27) in New York Citys SoHo district.

The day before, the 25-year-old entertainer posted a pic on Instagram with a message, Some people create their own storms, then get upset when it rains.

Over the weekend, Rihanna was sexy black while attending an after party for the 2013 MTV Video Music Awards.

At the award show, A$AP Rocky was asked about his recent video shoot with Rihanna, which happened a few weeks ago.

Nah, we werent filming no video, we were just chillin, A$AP told MTV News.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

michie said:


> LOL. Wasn't that girl wearing stonewashed jeans or something? That oil went there to die.



 

The camo onsie is a NO. I'm sure she's comfy but it's not cute.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Thank You! They looked like two extras from a Jade video in 1994.


----------



## tangowithme

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think it's always been pretty obvious that Rihanna views the world as her personal playground...



It was a childish thing to do, which might have seemed funny to her at the moment without giving the other woman's embarrassment at an oily butt with popcorn crumbs a second thought. Just childish. 

I think most of us have pulled stupid pranks, but at a much younger age, like me in 5th grade when I glued a classmate to her seat. It stopped being so hilarious when she couldn't get up and the teacher was on me like a duck on a june bug, and even less funny once my parents got hold of me that afternoon, since they had to replace her pants. Lesson learned.


----------



## ByeKitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> If people are gonna be mad at Rih then they need to be just as mad at homegirl's friend who watched Rih do it and didn't do or say a damn thing about it.



The friend didn't want to lose her job


----------



## .pursefiend.

BagOuttaHell said:


> Thank You! They looked like two extras from a Jade video in 1994.



don'tttttttttt walk awayyyyy boooooy 

---
the new river island line is awful


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

8/27/13 

Pretty makeup.


----------



## NY_Mami

Her shoes look too small....


----------



## SophiaLee

French manis have been over for years. She's still into them, bless her


----------



## NY_Mami

SophiaLee said:


> French manis have been over for years. She's still into them, bless her


 
I can't remember the last time I had one... I used to get them all the time when I was a teenager... I would only wear one to my wedding now...


----------



## SophiaLee

NY_Mami said:


> I can't remember the last time I had one... I used to get them all the time when I was a teenager... I would only wear one to my wedding now...



We all know they've been over For years.  Don't tell the np forum tho, they still doing their toes even.


----------



## NY_Mami

SophiaLee said:


> We all know they've been over For years.  Don't tell the np forum tho, they still doing their toes even.


 
LOL... it's all about the Reverse French Manicure now...


----------



## SophiaLee

NY_Mami said:


> LOL... it's all about the Reverse French Manicure now...



Gurrrrlll. Or the American manicure.


----------



## NY_Mami

SophiaLee said:


> Gurrrrlll. Or the American manicure.


 
Yeah that's what I usually get now....


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> It's just popcorn, true. But I guarantee you if someone put greasy popcorn on your seat and it ruined your clothing, you'd be humming a different tune.
> 
> Grease/oil is so hard to get out of certain fabrics.


This.

I'd be sending her the dry cleaning bill too.  Granted it's funny for the person doing the prank, but not so funny when you walk out onto the street with a grease mark on your bum.


----------



## White Orchid

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 8/27/13
> 
> Pretty makeup.


Wow, she looks so nice here.  And the make up is pretty too.

Is that shade of pink on her lips something from the MAC collection?

Anyone know?


----------



## knasarae

Since when are french manicures over?  I see them all the time.

Rihanna looks nice and very _covered_.  Haven't see that in a while.  Those pictures of her and A$AP Rocky... he said they weren't filming anything they were just hanging out.


----------



## michie

I'm still painting French Manis at work...Hell, "American" is nothing but a French with a softer white. Same Same.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

knasarae said:


> *Since when are french manicures over?  I see them all the time.*
> 
> Rihanna looks nice and very _covered_.  Haven't see that in a while.  Those pictures of her and A$AP Rocky... he said they weren't filming anything they were just hanging out.


I'll take a wild guess and say 2006. That's when I stopped doing french nails at least. I can't take people with french manicure seriously. Not in 2013.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yikes. Tough nail crowd we are. lol.


----------



## PurseNut911

So there's a hierarchy in types of manicures now? I had no idea. Lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why is that I have rarely, if ever seen a real French woman wearing 'French manicure"?


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> Why is that I have rarely, if ever seen a real French woman wearing 'French manicure"?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I see Christina Milian rocks french manicures. That should settle it. It's that bad. Christina Milian-bad.


----------



## .pursefiend.

michie said:


> I'm still painting French Manis at work...Hell, "American" is nothing but a French with a softer white. Same Same.



And I loveeee Americans!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've never been big on French manis but I had no idea they were 'over'. I still see them quite often.


----------



## bisousx

Allure and other fashion mags have been painting French manis as tacky for years.


----------



## ByeKitty

I liked French manis in 2006 but I haven't been into them for years... They're like acrylics to me, kind of outdated. I prefer either natural looking nails or a solid color manicure.


----------



## Barbora

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I see Christina Milian rocks french manicures. That should settle it. It's that bad. Christina Milian-bad.





I completely agree. They look so tacky and dated. Even on Rihanna.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I see Christina Milian rocks french manicures. That should settle it. It's that bad. Christina Milian-bad.



You mean like this, bad?  Aside from the Chanel Boy, this pic looks straight out 2001, complete with the marquis cut diamond ring...

URL="http://bossip.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/cme1.jpg"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm afraid to ask if UV Gels are still in.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

DC-Cutie said:


> You mean like this, bad?  Aside from the Chanel Boy, this pic looks straight out *2001*, complete with the marquis cut diamond ring...
> 
> URL="http://bossip.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/cme1.jpg"]bossip.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/cme1.jpg?w=474&h=547[/URL]


2001 is where Christina lives. 
Only Mariah can compete (1998).


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'm afraid to ask if UV Gels are still in.



I don't do any of the acrylics or gels, because IMO they are all damaging.


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't do any of the acrylics or gels, because IMO they are all damaging.




Then, what do you do with your nails?


ETA: I'm team solid colors only.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't do any of the acrylics or gels, because IMO they are all damaging.


me neither. nail polish is as far as I will go.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> Then, what do you do with your nails?
> 
> 
> ETA: I'm team solid colors only.



Keep them natural and apply polish..


----------



## .pursefiend.

I still wear acrylic. It's the only way I don't bite my nails


----------



## knasarae

Meh.  American and French manicures are the same to me.  If that's out, there are clearly a ton of women who didn't get the memo, or don't care.  Nails are part of personal expression, unless your job prohibits it wear what you like.


----------



## White Orchid

Knasarae you have nice nails.  Not all of us are so blessed.

And ByeKitty too. I remember downloading one of her nail photos, I was that impressed, lol.


----------



## NicolesCloset

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't do any of the acrylics or gels, because IMO they are all damaging.


I'm the same. I either apply a clear polish or color polish


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

knasarae said:


> Nails are part of personal expression, unless your job prohibits it wear what you like.


Well, that applies to pretty much everything when it comes to appearances.  Of course people are free to wear what they like. And other people are free to tell them they look tacky and outdated.


----------



## AEGIS

i didn't know french was out
i don't like them though but it's a staple kinda neutral nail choice
i do like americans bc i like the more subtle nature--kinda just looks like your nails


i love nail polish though so i will do just about anything on my nails--as long as it's not acrylic or anything...i got acrylic once for prom and i was like uhm...no
i used to do my nails all the time but once i discovered shellac--it was a wrap

is her revealing stage over? i like seeing her covered again tbh


----------



## NY_Mami

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I'll take a wild guess and say 2006. That's when I stopped doing french nails at least. *I can't take people with french manicure seriously. Not in 2013.*


 


I only see Pageant Queens wear them now...


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> Why is that I have rarely, if ever seen a real French woman wearing 'French manicure"?


----------



## NY_Mami

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'm afraid to ask if UV Gels are still in.


 
Yes, more and more people are still getting those UV Gel manicures... they are better than Acrylics... but you can get a basic Shellac Manicure on your real nails though...


----------



## ByeKitty

White Orchid said:


> Knasarae you have nice nails.  Not all of us are so blessed.
> 
> And ByeKitty too. I remember downloading one of her nail photos, I was that impressed, lol.



Wow thanks!


----------



## tangowithme

knasarae said:


> Meh.  American and French manicures are the same to me.  If that's out, there are clearly a ton of women who didn't get the memo, or don't care.  Nails are part of personal expression, unless your job prohibits it wear what you like.



You really do have great nails, nicely shaped! What is the difference between French and American manicure? I know French is with the white tip, but American? Is it solid color? I adore deep dark reds, nearly black. On well-maintained hands, they're a standout. 

I keep mine fairly short and oval, with only one coat of a pearly, translucent pink with a glossy top coat. It's the best look for my aging hands, I think.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

NY_Mami said:


> Yes, more and more people are still getting those UV Gel manicures... they are better than Acrylics... but you can get a basic Shellac Manicure on your real nails though...



Is shellac basically the gel without the UV lamp?


----------



## NY_Mami

BagOuttaHell said:


> Is shellac basically the gel without the UV lamp?


 
Shellac is applied and cured with the UV lamp... I was talking about Shellac without the basecoat... but that's a product called VINYLUX...


----------



## NY_Mami

tangowithme said:


> You really do have great nails, nicely shaped! What is the difference between French and American manicure? I know French is with the white tip, but American? Is it solid color? I adore deep dark reds, nearly black. On well-maintained hands, they're a standout.
> 
> I keep mine fairly short and oval, with only one coat of a pearly, translucent pink with a glossy top coat. It's the best look for my aging hands, I think.


 
American Manicure could either be one solid nude color(which is what I get)... or it could be a nude with a soft white or off white tip... but not that harsh white like the French Manicure like Rihanna's is in that picture.... Rihanna's doesn't even look good...

Nails have trends just like clothing does though in Fashion...


----------



## tangowithme

NY_Mami said:


> American Manicure could either be one solid nude color(which is what I get)... or it could be a nude with a soft white or off white tip... but not that harsh white like the French Manicure like Rihanna's is in that picture.... Rihanna's doesn't even look good...
> 
> Nails have trends just like clothing does though in Fashion...



Thanks! Have you noticed Dita von Teese's nails? She polishes them the way it was done "back in the days" with the moon of the nails left bare.


----------



## NY_Mami

tangowithme said:


> Thanks! Have you noticed Dita von Teese's nails? She polishes them the way it was done "back in the days" with the moon of the nails left bare.


 
Yes... that's what they call the half moon manicure or the reverse French manicure... it's cute and fun... and it gives you many options...


----------



## knasarae

White Orchid said:


> Knasarae you have nice nails.  Not all of us are so blessed.
> 
> And ByeKitty too. I remember downloading one of her nail photos, I was that impressed, lol.



Aw thanks!


----------



## knasarae

tangowithme said:


> You really do have great nails, nicely shaped! What is the difference between French and American manicure? I know French is with the white tip, but American? Is it solid color? I adore deep dark reds, nearly black. On well-maintained hands, they're a standout.
> 
> I keep mine fairly short and oval, with only one coat of a pearly, translucent pink with a glossy top coat. It's the best look for my aging hands, I think.



Thanks. I experiment a lot with my nails long, short, almond, square and every color and finish that's out there lol. Thankfully they are strong and grow like weeds. 

But yea what I normally see women refer to as American is a softer white on the tip. 

Rihanna's hair has been looking really good lately though I would prefer she rid of the little tail in the back.


----------



## NY_Mami

knasarae said:


> Thanks. I experiment a lot with my nails long, short, almond, square and every color and finish that's out there lol. Thankfully they are strong and grow like weeds.
> 
> But yea what I normally see women refer to as American is a softer white on the tip.
> 
> *Rihanna's hair has been looking really good lately though I would prefer she rid of the little tail in the back.*


 
Sonic The Hedgehog is sittin' on top of her head...


----------



## knasarae

NY_Mami said:


> Sonic The Hedgehog is sittin' on top of her head...



Lol!! I never even thought about it until you said that but the comparison is spot on.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/01/rihanna-dines-at-favorite-restaurant-before-jetting-to-nyc/

Rihanna is all smiles while stepping out on the city streets on Sunday morning (September 1) in New York City.

The 25-year-old singer was spotted the night before in the same outfit while leaving her favorite restaurant Giorgio Baldi after a late evening dinner. She was then seen hopping on a private jet to head to the Big Apple.

Dinner wit de top shotta Miss Monica Fenty, baby bro @RjFenty15 and my cuzzo TeeJay!! #caribbeanting #familyisyouronlyforever, Rihanna tweeted.

She. x NY state of mind, she added when she got to New York.


----------



## Nathalya

does she has a smiley piercing?


----------



## Sasha2012

She found worldwide fame with her hit 2007 song Under My Umbrella.

And Rihanna alluded to the catchy tune when she stepped out in the rain on Monday.

The 25-year-old singer was seen carrying a giant black umbrella as she walked the city streets of New York wearing an unusual basketball jersey dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aves-rain-solo-city-stroll.html#ixzz2dn2XpIbP


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This works for her.


----------



## knasarae

I'll admit, the Adidas jersey and Nike shoes bother me. But that's definitely a Rihanna look. I don't like the necklace either.

What's up with this Styled to Rock show and in what capacity will Pharrell participate?


----------



## Nathalya

Nice shade of red


----------



## tangowithme

Rihanna has the most beautifully shaped lips.


----------



## .pursefiend.

tangowithme said:


> Rihanna has the most beautifully shaped lips.



she really do! they are perfect


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

9/3/13

No comment on those Nikes....


----------



## .pursefiend.

she is really channeling her inner Eazy E these days. 

i kinda like the nikes ..i like that she wears tennis shoes alot


----------



## NY_Mami

I sure hope I don't see the Jersey dress return.... that was an awful era... heffas had on jersey dresses with Air Force One Nike's... and wearing shoe laces as accessories... NOPE...


----------



## New-New

as much as i love her jersey dress it doesnt compare to this iconic fashion moment


----------



## New-New

NY_Mami said:


> I sure hope I don't see the Jersey dress return.... that was an awful era... heffas had on jersey dresses with Air Force One Nike's... and wearing shoe laces as accessories... NOPE...



and don't hate on the jersey dress. it was a beautiful time. it was a beautiful era.


----------



## AEGIS

New-New said:


> as much as i love her jersey dress it doesnt compare to this iconic fashion moment





#neverforget


----------



## YSoLovely

New-New said:


> as much as i love her jersey dress it doesnt compare to this iconic fashion moment




I LIVE! #Iconic #QueenLamb #BowDown


----------



## .pursefiend.

i just hollered! I can't with Mimi


----------



## knasarae

.pursefiend. said:


> she is really channeling her inner Eazy E these days.
> 
> i kinda like the nikes ..i like that she wears tennis shoes alot


 
Me too, I'm a sneaker gal most of the time.  I like the sneakers, just not with that outfit.



New-New said:


> as much as i love her jersey dress it doesnt compare to this iconic fashion moment


 
LMAO!!!



New-New said:


> and don't hate on the jersey dress. it was a beautiful time. it was a beautiful era.


 
I participated in the movement. 



YSoLovely said:


> I LIVE! #Iconic #QueenLamb #BowDown


 
I AM SOOOOOOOOOO DONE!!! :lolots:  I can't breathe!


----------



## NY_Mami

New-New said:


> and don't hate on the jersey dress. it was a beautiful time. it was a beautiful era.


 
If you say so....


----------



## ByeKitty

New-New said:


> as much as i love her jersey dress it doesnt compare to this iconic fashion moment



LMAOOOooo!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> as much as i love her jersey dress it doesnt compare to this iconic fashion moment


----------



## ByeKitty

Legendary!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Stopppppp!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Leave it to Mariah and Vanessa Bryant to mess up a jersey dress


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

9/4/13

Rumor has it that she's planning on moving to NYC and is looking at property. She looks cute. I wish she would cut that rat tail...


----------



## 1249dcnative

She looks fabulous.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm glad she's back to her short hair. She rocks it so well.


----------



## ByeKitty

I do like the short hair on her, but I'm not a fan of this particular cut.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

9/4/13 

She looks cute but those hoops are crazy.


----------



## Sassys

Back at Da Silvano lol


----------



## ByeKitty

I cannot for the life of me understand why she is considered a fashion icon... Most of the things she chooses to wear are actually quite tragic and the only thing that makes her pull them off is her body and confident attitude.


----------



## YSoLovely

ByeKitty said:


> I cannot for the life of me understand why she is considered a fashion icon... Most of the things she chooses to wear are actually quite tragic and the only thing that makes her pull them off is her body and confident attitude.




2007 - 2010/11 Rih was sh*tting on dem. *pours liquor*


----------



## knics33

ByeKitty said:


> I cannot for the life of me understand why she is considered a fashion icon... Most of the things she chooses to wear are actually quite tragic and the only thing that makes her pull them off is her body and confident attitude.



Agreed. If anyone else wore 90% of the stuff she does people would laugh. Don't get it. 

The rat tail really grosses me out.


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> I cannot for the life of me understand why she is considered a fashion icon... Most of the things she chooses to wear are actually quite tragic and the only thing that makes her pull them off is her body and confident attitude.





YSoLovely said:


> 2007 - 2010/11 Rih was sh*tting on dem. *pours liquor*





asked and answered perfectly.
sigh--i miss that RiRi
now i have this


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> 2007 - 2010/11 Rih was sh*tting on dem. *pours liquor*



 I miss that Riri. 

She has a few fashion moments here and there but nothing compares to 09. She was killing it each and every time she stepped out. I enjoy watching her evolve, even when she misses the mark, she's never boring. You never know what she's gonna wear next. 

She loves her barbell nip ring. I love mine too but switched it out so that it's not visible through my shirts. Rih obviously DGAF, tho.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I wasn't familiar with her fashion back then. 

(shrug) I like her outfits 99.9% of the time.


----------



## tangowithme

ByeKitty said:


> I cannot for the life of me understand why she is considered a fashion icon... Most of the things she chooses to wear are actually quite tragic *and the only thing that makes her pull them off is her body and confident attitude.*



I think that's what it is. Confidence and eff you attitude. And she does have one h*ll of a body.


----------



## c0uture

I love the last outfit, she's so cute


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> I cannot for the life of me understand why she is considered a fashion icon... Most of the things she chooses to wear are actually quite tragic and the only thing that makes her pull them off is her body and confident attitude.





knics33 said:


> Agreed. If anyone else wore 90% of the stuff she does people would laugh. Don't get it.
> 
> The rat tail really grosses me out.


Agreed.....she looked stank to me and all the dude opening the door was doing was looking at her chest.


----------



## Nathalya

Those hoops!


----------



## Sassys

9/5/13


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna is notorious for changing her style almost every week.

So for her appearance at New York Fashion Week, the Barbadian beauty made sure she pulled out all the stops to make an impact at the biggest fashion event in the city. 

The 25-year-old singer, who was spotted at Alexander Wang's after party for his runway show, opted for a ghetto-gothic look and showcased her new mullet hairdo on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...irdo-New-York-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz2eJiEsvms


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> Rihanna is notorious for changing her style almost every week.
> 
> So for her appearance at New York Fashion Week, the Barbadian beauty made sure she pulled out all the stops to make an impact at the biggest fashion event in the city.
> 
> The 25-year-old singer, who was spotted at Alexander Wang's after party for his runway show, opted for a ghetto-gothic look and showcased her new mullet hairdo on Saturday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...irdo-New-York-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz2eJiEsvms


----------



## ByeKitty

A mullet


----------



## michie

That lipstick is err'thang!!!


----------



## NY_Mami

Ladybug09 said:


> Agreed.....she looked stank to me and all the dude opening the door was doing was looking at her chest.


 
She aint got no titties though....


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I bet her hand tattoo was Chris Brown's idea...


----------



## tangowithme

No to those gawdawful shoes with the red outfit.


----------



## fashionsabia

Who told her those shoes were dope?  Celebs wear ridiculous things sometimes and then fans go out and buy them too looking a damn fool on the streets. LOL


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> That lipstick is err'thang!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I bet her hand tattoo was Chris Brown's idea...



I'm pretty sure it was, actually... I think he even has a matching tattoo.


----------



## NicolesCloset

michie said:


> That lipstick is err'thang!!!



Yes! I can't wait for that awful mullet to walk away.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The mullet and those creepers gotta go. I'm all for experimenting with fashion but ugh, I wish everyone would just say NO to creepers. 

9/8/13 -Shopping/Heading to Opening Ceremony fashion show 

Both outfits are fails but her face and the lip color are


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's a mess!


----------



## berrydiva

Are those creepers pony hair? They are so awful. And given that she's appeared to wear those cutoffs 3 days in a row now, I hope they've been washed at least 2 times already. Gross unless she has multiple pairs.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/08/rihanna-nicki-minaj-alexander-wangs-nyfw-after-party/

Rihanna and Nicki Minaj sandwich in designer Alexander Wang while attending his after party following his fashion show held during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2014 on Saturday evening (September 7) at The Mall at Pier 17 in New York City.

She x Barbie x Wang #*****ezLoveWang @alexanderwangny #NY #PhashionWeek, the 25-year-old We Found Love singer wrote on her Instagram account.

Nicki also performed at the party that evening. Check out a photo below!

The next day, Rihanna was spotted out and about wearing a varsity jacket with nothing underneath.


----------



## NY_Mami

berrydiva said:


> Are those creepers pony hair? They are so awful. And given that she's appeared to wear those cutoffs 3 days in a row now, I hope they've been washed at least 2 times already. Gross unless she has multiple pairs.


 
Yep... waste of black pony hair...


----------



## NY_Mami

She is rocking those orthopedic shoes again... is she gonna start drinking Clamato again???....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Opening Ceremony Fashion Show*

She mentioned on IG that she did her own makeup and that the lipstick is from her upcoming MAC collection.

Nothing about the outfit is cute but her face is just gorgeous.


----------



## michie

I wonder if that's "Talk That Talk" lipstick. I want.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Opening Ceremony Fashion Show*
> 
> She mentioned on IG that she did her own makeup and that the lipstick is from her upcoming MAC collection.
> 
> Nothing about the outfit is cute but her face is just gorgeous.


 

MUST have that lipstick


----------



## ByeKitty

The lipstick looks beautiful on her, but I think the rest of her make-up looks kinda sloppy... Especially the eyelashes and the undereye concealer!

No comment on the outfit.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


> The lipstick looks beautiful on her, but I think the rest of her make-up looks kinda sloppy... Especially the eyelashes and the undereye concealer!
> 
> No comment on the outfit.



I think even the lipstick looks sloppy compared to usual.


----------



## knics33

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think even the lipstick looks sloppy compared to usual.



Agreed - that was the first thing I noticed. 

She's a mess in these photos.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like the outfit sans the shoes.


----------



## michie

I don't see a problem with her concealer. Her bronzer is kinda haphazard and the lashes are wonky, but I think her application looks about the same as a lot of women I see. Pretty good for a person who doesn't regularly do her own makeup. And, before anyone says it, seeing it done to yourself (which she probably doesn't even pay attention to) is not the same as applying it firsthand.


----------



## terebina786

I didn't even notice the makeup... Just the god awful dress and shoes.

I'm kind of really wanting that River Island occult dress she was wearing a few pages back


----------



## AEGIS

did she do Melissa's makeup too?


----------



## vimrod

No, just no. She's such a gorgeous girl but this new look, that horrid hair, that make-up, those awful tattoos, ever since _Talk that Talk_, she's been looking... dirty. Like she hasn't had a shower in a good long time. She just looks dirty and trashy.


----------



## .pursefiend.

definitely need the lipstick


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna has a wardrobe most women could only dream about. But it seems she didn't pick the most comfortable outfit to fly in.

Twenty four hours after Rihanna was pictured at New York Fashion Week in an uncharacteristically demure dress, the Umbrella singer looked much more at home in a pair of oversized, black leather dungarees.

So much so that she flew to London from New York without bothering to change them.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...versized-leather-dungarees.html#ixzz2eVw8U951


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/10/rihanna-from-jfk-to-london/

Rihanna rocks blue lips while attending the launch of Rihanna for River Islands SS14 Collection on Tuesday evening (September 10) in London, England.

Earlier in the day, the 25-year-old singer was all smiles as she waved to photographers while arriving at her hotel. She was spotted at John F. Kennedy International Airportcatching her departing flight to London the night before.

Over the weekend, Ri attended the Opening Ceremony Fashion Show after party at Super Pier 25 as part of Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes, biatch. Yes. I love that lip.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her face 

I'll prob be in the minority but I'm kinda digging the blue lip on Rih. I would never try it, nor do I want to see other women wearing it but it's working for Rih.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The only downside is the aftermath of the misguided individuals that will try to replicate that lip. It will not be pretty folks.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her face
> 
> I'll prob be in the minority but I'm kinda digging the blue lip on Rih. I would never try it, nor do I want to see other women wearing it but it's working for Rih.


 
Agree!


----------



## Nathalya

Yes!


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> The only downside is the aftermath of the misguided individuals that will try to replicate that lip. It will not be pretty folks.



Lol Yep.


----------



## ByeKitty

Heck no!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

It looks stunning on her. But if I put that lip color on it will look like I've been sucking on a blue popsicle too long.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yous a bad bish to be able to pull off blue lipstick and not look like you've been sucking on a blue lollipop.


----------



## c0uture

Her face is stunning


----------



## tangowithme

c0uture said:


> Her face is stunning



It is! As I've said before, she has absolutely perfectly shaped lips.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Rihanna can wear any lip color she wants she always looks amaze with it. Not fair.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Yous a bad bish to be able to pull off blue lipstick and not look like you've been sucking on a blue lollipop.



and she is a bad bish!

WERK RIH!


----------



## vimrod

Gorgeous face yes, but no that lipstick is hideous. It would look hideous on anyone, Rihanna included. And it does. I'm gonna start calling her Trollanna cos she's obviously doing the most so she can see just how gullible people are when they blindly follow along with ICON!SLAYAGE! nonsense.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Girl....

9/11/13 

She looks cute! I'm so jealous that she already has her hands on Wang's spring collection. I love the Parental Advisory sweater.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^^


----------



## YSoLovely

The rat tail grew.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

9/11/13 

The mullet needs to leave.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

9/11/13 

Head to toe mess. Vivienne Westwood sent Rih a clutch with a peen on it.  That's why she's carrying it like that.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Disaster.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 9/11/13
> 
> The mullet needs to leave.


 
Love this look (minus the hair lol). Who's the jacket by?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Love this look (minus the hair lol). Who's the jacket by?



Saint Laurent S/S '14 from the menswear collection.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Saint Laurent S/S '14 from the menswear collection.


 
Your fashion knowledge really amazes me


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Your fashion knowledge really amazes me



Ha! Had her stylist not posted a pic of outfit saying that it was men's Saint Laurent, I would've never known. I don't follow menswear.


----------



## knasarae

I don't like blue lipstick on anyone. Other than that she looks really pretty. Love the next outfits, but the last one I wish I hadn't seen. The hair is no but I'm sure I'll be seeing it on other girls in 3, 2, 1.....


----------



## .pursefiend.

that mullet is giving me Joe Dirt steez


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks like a damn fool.


----------



## NY_Mami

BagOuttaHell said:


> The only downside is the aftermath of the misguided individuals that will try to replicate that lip. It will not be pretty folks.


 
Too late... they already doin' it...


----------



## knasarae

She posted her new MAC ad. Very pretty.


----------



## .pursefiend.

When is this part released? i'm not missing out on that lipstick


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.pursefiend. said:


> When is this part released? i'm not missing out on that lipstick



Available in October in stores and online. I refuse to sit online refreshing a million times trying to get my hands on the items I want. I'll be taking my behind to the store.


----------



## YSoLovely

knasarae said:


> She posted her new MAC ad. Very pretty.
> 
> View attachment 2330225




Effing gorgeous. Ugh.


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Available in October in stores and online. I refuse to sit online refreshing a million times trying to get my hands on the items I want. I'll be taking my behind to the store.


 
Same happened with my Green Glow Jordan IV's a couple weeks ago.  Everybody was fighting the website while I happily trotted down to Kids Foot Locker.


----------



## knics33

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Available in October in stores and online*. I refuse to sit online refreshing a million times trying to get my hands on the items I want. I'll be taking my behind to the store.



Yesss to MAC for making it available in stores! Ugh they irritate me with the online limited edition fiascos lol. 

Not the biggest Rihanna fan but that lipstick in the promo pic is _everything_. I may just have to splurge! It looks like the type of shade that would work well and look stunning with many different types of skin tones, from very pale to very deep. We'll see.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Available in October in stores and online. I refuse to sit online refreshing a million times trying to get my hands on the items I want. I'll be taking my behind to the store.


 
Lady, did she say what color she is wearing in the ad or what was the color when she did her own make-up at the fashion show (the burgundy color).


----------



## DC-Cutie

I haven't purchased a release from Mac since Fafi or Barbie, but I will be up early to get some of these items.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't purchased a release from Mac since Fafi or Barbie, but I will be up early to get some of these items.


 
Pick me up some!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Pick me up some!



Heck, I might even come to back to NYC for the special occasion. Join me, Doll . Because, it could go really wrong or it could go really right.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Heck, I might even come to back to NYC for the special occasion. Join me, Doll . Because, it could go really wrong or it could go really right.


 
 let me know


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

knasarae said:


> Same happened with my Green Glow Jordan IV's a couple weeks ago.  Everybody was fighting the website while I happily trotted down to Kids Foot Locker.


 People shop online to try to avoid lines and madness but end up frustrated because everyone and their mama's mama is shopping online too. SMH. 



Sassys said:


> Lady, did she say what color she is wearing in the ad or what was the color when she did her own make-up at the fashion show (the burgundy color).



The plum color in the ad is "Talk that Talk". A fan on IG asked her about the burgundy color she wore to the fashion show and she said it's apart of the MAC collab but didn't give a name for it. It might be apart her holiday collection that comes in late Nov. 



knics33 said:


> *Yesss to MAC for making it available in stores! Ugh they irritate me with the online limited edition fiascos lol. *
> 
> Not the biggest Rihanna fan but that lipstick in the promo pic is _everything_. I may just have to splurge! It looks like the type of shade that would work well and look stunning with many different types of skin tones, from very pale to very deep. We'll see.



Yes, I was soo over it last time. The frustration and irritation was real. I ended up getting what I wanted but I swore I would never do that ish again. 

MAC decided to make the first few products online exclusives because of Rih's online presence. The head of MAC did an interview with Fox and said they didn't spend a dime on marketing for the summer collection. All Rih had to do was promote it on her social networks and it sold. It was smart but it was still a hot mess. MAC's site was prepared for all that traffic.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> People shop online to try to avoid lines and madness but end up frustrated because everyone and their mama's mama is shopping online too. SMH.
> 
> 
> 
> The plum color in the ad is "Talk that Talk". A fan on IG asked her about the burgundy color she wore to the fashion show and she said it's apart of the MAC collab but didn't give a name for it. It might be apart her holiday collection that comes in late Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was soo over it last time. The frustration and irritation was real. I ended up getting what I wanted but I swore I would never do that ish again.
> 
> MAC decided to make the first few products online exclusives because of Rih's online presence. The head of MAC did an interview with Fox and said they didn't spend a dime on marketing for the summer collection. All Rih had to do was promote it on her social networks and it sold. It was smart but it was still a hot mess. MAC's site was prepared for all that traffic.


 
Is it still October 3rd?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yes. The fall collection will be released Oct 3rd. The 4th and final collection is the Holiday collection and is slated to hit stores sometime in late Nov.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Fall Collection.


----------



## terebina786

Oh no.. I think I'm going to need one of the quads, the blushes and CCB atleast.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The blush and quads are on my list!


----------



## Sassys

ooh, RiRi Woo Lipglass. I have been saying they need a ruby woo lipglass.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i need talk that talk and nude!


----------



## FullyLoaded

I'll be at the store myself. I need to be sure the colors I want work with me. I'm just buying a lippie or two. My MAC love affair has been over. I wish they made a mirror or something similar.


----------



## YSoLovely




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Gorgeous. 

MAC has moved the date of the fall collection debut. America- 9/26 Online 9/30 and Intl 10/3 

*Hong Kong MAC Store Opening 9/15/13*

She looks tired  but I like her outfit.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That is not flattering IMO.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

When Jen Aniston wears the strappy sandle. I HATE. But on Rihanna I LOVE. Go figure.


----------



## DearHaayet

Lovely outfit,flatters her gorgeous figure!


----------



## NY_Mami

She got them Manolo's in every color... hahahahaha... She needs to upgrade to the Laura sandal...


----------



## NicolesCloset

I cant! The mullet


----------



## NY_Mami

NicolesCloset said:


> I cant! The mullet


 
I know....


----------



## knics33

NY_Mami said:


> She got them Manolo's in every color... hahahahaha... She needs to upgrade to the Laura sandal...



Lol I always think back to old school Sex and the City days 

The mullet needs to go... it grosses me out.


----------



## Sassys

Make-up free


----------



## YSoLovely

Her skin is flawless. Ugh.


----------



## FullyLoaded

It's a classic sandal, I like the idea.

I love over the top heels like many others, but I like that fact that she doesn't just wear the latest CL at every possible event like other stars.


----------



## NY_Mami

knics33 said:


> Lol I always think back to old school Sex and the City days
> 
> The mullet needs to go... it grosses me out.


 
I know... I'm all confused about the mechanics of her hair...


----------



## NY_Mami

FullyLoaded said:


> It's a classic sandal, I like the idea.
> 
> I love over the top heels like many others, but I like that fact that she doesn't just wear the latest CL at every possible event like other stars.


 
I know... I love a bit of* EVERYTHING*... Like Rihanna get some Casadei, Vivier, or some Choo's on ya big feets...


----------



## AEGIS

that mullet ain't the business


----------



## tatsu_k

I have her riri woo lipstick and while the color is really nice, the lipstick wears off in like 3 minutes, forget about kissin anyone on a cheek or eatin, Gone


----------



## michie

^first I've heard of that. MAC's Retro Matte formula is the most long-wearing one they have, IMO. When I wear Heaux, I can eat, drink, etc. without having to touch it up at all, although I do line my lips and wear MAC's Lip primer under it.


----------



## GOALdigger

YSoLovely said:


> Her skin is flawless. Ugh.



me to we should start a WHY Is her skin so flawless club.


----------



## YSoLovely

GOALdigger said:


> me to we should start a WHY Is her skin so flawless club.



Got to be the herbs


----------



## talldrnkofwater

michie said:


> ^first I've heard of that. MAC's Retro Matte formula is the most long-wearing one they have, IMO. When I wear Heaux, I can eat, drink, etc. without having to touch it up at all, although I do line my lips and wear MAC's Lip primer under it.



That's some great formulation right there! Heaux lasts through everything,  even when I don't use a liner.


----------



## NY_Mami

tatsu_k said:


> I have her riri woo lipstick and while the color is really nice, the lipstick wears off in like 3 minutes, forget about kissin anyone on a cheek or eatin, Gone


 
Sounds like a waste of $$$$... For all that money MAC charges on lipsticks... that :censor: better last...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> Make-up free



That's the first celeb that I actually BELIEVE is makeup free.  Most of them are wearing some foundation, or tons of filters.


----------



## .pursefiend.

still salty I missed out on Heaux *kicks trashcan*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Make-up free



Gorgeous.

"What Now" is the next single. She just wrapped the video for it in Thailand.

While filming her Allan Carr interview she confirmed that there will be no new music this year. She's not releasing another album until next year.


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> ^first I've heard of that. MAC's Retro Matte formula is the most long-wearing one they have, IMO. When I wear Heaux, I can eat, drink, etc. without having to touch it up at all, although I do line my lips and wear MAC's Lip primer under it.


I don't wear these lipsticks...but yeah, I always line or do some kind of primer/prestain...


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> still salty I missed out on Heaux *kicks trashcan*


 
Me too


----------



## knics33

Just saw that temptalia has the full review of the Rihanna MAC collection up with lots of swatches and photos for those interested 

http://www.temptalia.com/round-up-mac-riri-hearts-mac-collection-reviews-and-extra-photos


----------



## terebina786

I'm disappointed. The swatches don't look that great, especially for the quads.  I'm still going to pick something up, I just don't know what yet, probably the CCB.


----------



## GOALdigger

YSoLovely said:


> Got to be the herbs



and that what kills me you know we drinks like a fish , smokes like a chimmey, and sniffs like a bloodhound . Then you have me I like at a soda and break out. SMH it ain't fair. lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Half of Me Documentary/Documentary Stills. 

I loved her hair like this. She is so gorgeous.


----------



## Sassys

Thailand


----------



## .pursefiend.

Pour it Up video isn't going to happen. Her and the director are beefing. Read it on Necole b.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

IG 

She looks like she's trying to get back to her Loud Tour bod. She looks bomb and I love the swimsuit.


----------



## berrydiva

Those ear cuffs! Where can I get them?!


----------



## NY_Mami

Those dragon earrings are dope as f:censor:k...


----------



## Nathalya

Her body is IT


----------



## AEGIS

she's gained a lil...i like it.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may typically enjoy late nights on the town, but Rihanna looks quite happy spicing up the tranquil coast of Thailand in a teeny pink lace bikini.

The 25-year-old singer continued her island adventure on Saturday, releasing a series of photos on Instagram from her vacation off the coast of Asia.

Posed on a cliff near the sea and laying on the steps of her presumed accommodations, the pop star wore flowers in her hair, bangles on her wrists, and let her curves do the rest of the talking in a bow-tie top and matching bikini bottoms.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hailand-skimpy-pink-bikini.html#ixzz2fdWizOoX


----------



## lawchick

Who do you think is in charge of taking these pictures of her?  I wonder how many dozens of photos they take trying to get that perfect IG pic.  Even if they only take a few I think it would be really odd to pose for these types of photos just to instagram them.  I am really serious, who would be in charge of taking these pictures?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Those ear cuffs! Where can I get them?!



Roberto Cavalli. 

IG


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a weekend full of fast cars and many motors racing as the Singapore Grand Prix sped into town.

But when the latest Formula 1 episode was over things still got racy thanks to singing superstar Rihanna.

She was in charge of the entertainment after Red Bull's Sebastian Vettel won yet another race.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shows-quirky-moves-concert.html#ixzz2feUKtIy8


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Roberto Cavalli.


Yes! Thanks!


----------



## NY_Mami

AEGIS said:


> she's gained a lil...i like it.


 
Maybe it can all go to her titties now...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

So who won the Teyana vs Rihanna and Wesley Snipes looking BFF battle yesterday?

My vote is none. All losers.


----------



## NY_Mami

BagOuttaHell said:


> So who won the Teyana vs Rihanna and Wesley Snipes looking BFF battle yesterday?
> 
> My vote is none. All losers.


 
Say wuh???...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

You know how they do on twitter. Something about a video on twitter?


----------



## blessedb318

BagOuttaHell said:


> So who won the Teyana vs Rihanna and Wesley Snipes looking BFF battle yesterday?
> 
> My vote is none. All losers.


 

I agree. No one "won" but IMO it made Rihanna look BAD. Between her initiating it, the pic she posted comparing their net worth, and the "I hate broke b*tches" comment.....


And I don't know about Rihanna, but Teyana really is about that life. She has nothing to lose and she stay fighting for real, not just on Twitter like Rih.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah, that wasn't cute.


----------



## Sassys

In Perth


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> So who won the Teyana vs Rihanna and *Wesley Snipes looking BFF* battle yesterday?
> 
> My vote is none. All losers.



Lol I just noticed this.

Had to google to see what you were talking about... what caused the fight? This is the kind of thing that makes me think Rihanna is just flat out obnoxious.


----------



## Sassys

Does the make-up go on sale today??


----------



## michie

Yes, in freestanding MAC stores.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

knics33 said:


> Lol I just noticed this.
> 
> Had to google to see what you were talking about... what caused the fight? This is the kind of thing that makes me think Rihanna is just flat out obnoxious.



Welp for a while Teyana had a side by side pic of the two on her page. I got it from there.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> Yes, in freestanding MAC stores.


 
YES! Might have to leave work early, because I am having dinner with friends and don't want to miss out.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's not a popular gal here in Oz today. She was an hour and a half late going on stage. Long time fans who were there are not impressed, and are saying she was possibly drunk.  There are live interviews with hardcore fans saying she's lost them after last night.

Review from Perth, where she played on the 25th.

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...rld-tour-australian-debut-20130925-2ucvy.html

And from Adelaide:

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/na...up-for-lost-time/story-fnii5yv7-1226727928564

She could be the biggest superstar of all time and I would still say this; Being that late to a concert for paying fans is just downright disrespectful.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What a shocker.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They should start telling her the show starts 2 hours before it actually starts.


----------



## NY_Mami

Rihanna is an e-thug.... everyone wants to be bad for social media now...


----------



## Ms Kiah

Hasn't this always been her reputation, though? I rarely see anything positive about her live performances. 

I think she just wants to be a popstar making videos & being famous without touring but that's where the money is for someone who doesn't write their own material..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

if she wants to do that, fine (making videos, being famous). But don't tour, and expect people to put up with ish like that. Concerts here in Australia tend to be more expensive than other parts of the globe and also we don't get as many tours because of the logistical factor re: distance.  So that adds another aspect to the fans reaction as well.

Though really, fans _anywhere_ with _any_ artist that does this, have a right to be pissed.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Rude girl! Rihanna booed on stage at Adelaide concert after arriving more than an hour and 20 minutes late*

She had arrived on stage to perform her many hits, including the track Cheers (Drink To That).

But unfortunately it was mainly boos that Rihanna arrived to, when she took to the stage in Adelaine on Thursday. 

According to the Herald Sun, fans waited more than an hour and 20 minutes later for the concert.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iving-hour-20-minutes-late.html#ixzz2g3GjTFRI


----------



## Ms Kiah

FreeSpirit71 said:


> if she wants to do that, fine (making videos, being famous). But don't tour, and expect people to put up with ish like that. Concerts here in Australia tend to be more expensive than other parts of the globe and also we don't get as many tours because of the logistical factor re: distance.  So that adds another aspect to the fans reaction as well.
> 
> Though really, fans _anywhere_ with _any_ artist that does this, have a right to be pissed.


 
Oh I definitely agree. My point was, how could any fan of hers not know that she's always late, high and doesn't really put any effort into her performances? Did they think all of those reports/reviews of her previous shows were lies written by jealous haters? I don't understand why anyone would pay money to see her with her track record.

At least the One Direction boys are in Australia posing with babies and such.

This baby probably saw Rihanna in concert.







http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/81859614.html


----------



## robotindisguise

Ms Kiah said:


> Oh I definitely agree. My point was, how could any fan of hers not know that she's always late, high and doesn't really put any effort into her performances? Did they think all of those reports/reviews of her previous shows were lies written by jealous haters? I don't understand why anyone would pay money to see her with her track record.



mte. A quick google/youtube search would've given people all the info they need. I would've liked to have seen her, I enjoy her music, but knowing her rep I wasn't going to shell out $140 for a lacklustre performance.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Ms Kiah said:


> Oh I definitely agree. My point was, how could any fan of hers not know that she's always late, high and doesn't really put any effort into her performances? Did they think all of those reports/reviews of her previous shows were lies written by jealous haters? I don't understand why anyone would pay money to see her with her track record.
> 
> At least the One Direction boys are in Australia posing with babies and such.
> 
> This baby probably saw Rihanna in concert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/81859614.html



:giggles: I totally agree.


----------



## NY_Mami

That mullet aint cute...


----------



## vimrod

Ms Kiah said:


> Oh I definitely agree. My point was,* how could any fan of hers not know that she's always late, high and doesn't really put any effort into her performances? *Did they think all of those reports/reviews of her previous shows were lies written by jealous haters? I don't understand why anyone would pay money to see her with her track record.



Because Rihanna is in the unique position of her fans condoning everything she does. She's consistently late to her shows, barely sings, lurches about the stage drunkenly. I think the Loud tour was the last time she was actually attempting to perform. Since then, thanks to her Twitter antics and her newfound thug-life attitude she can pass off her laziness as "no ****s to give!" and her fans will lap it up because she's so real and authentic and doesn't give a damn. Nevermind that you are blatantly disrespecting your fans and their idol-like worship of you everytime you get on that stage and half-*** it. I honestly could never be a fan of someone to that extent where I excuse shoddy behaviour because of blind adoration. She needs to get off Twitter and stop with the cyberbullying behaviour and ratchetness, pick up a mic and find a vocal and performance coach. If not for the fans, jeez, dont you respect yourself enough to want to get better at your craft? How does she look at videos of her performances and not cringe and feel embarrassed and want to do better??


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ms Kiah said:


> O
> At least the One Direction boys are in Australia posing with babies and such.
> 
> This baby probably saw Rihanna in concert.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/81859614.html



Baby looks psyched, lol.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

NY_Mami said:


> That mullet aint cute...


 

neither are any of those stage costumes


----------



## Swanky

*Rihanna Claims She Really Hates Partying *

   By  Lani Conway on  September 27, 2013 









(Instagram) 

We guess we were mistaken when we thought Rihanna was into the high-energy, party girl lifestyle.

RiRi stopped by Alan Carr's _Chatty Man _recently  where she dished on her personal life and all that goes down when she's  not performing on stage. We'll admit, we were a little surprised by  what she shared. 

&#8220;Recently I&#8217;ve become a square. I hate  partying. I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s my heels &#8211; I don&#8217;t like standing up in my  heels for hours. I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s that, but I&#8217;ve been so bored of  it," she admitted before adding, &#8220;I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s because it&#8217;s the  same music every night &#8211; maybe we need some more DJs." 

"I am  such a bootleg rock star. I do nothing, literally. I&#8217;m embarrassed to  say that actually. That&#8217;s so disgusting. That&#8217;s f**king pathetic" she  said. 

Rihann's comments are rather interesting seeing how the  singer is definitely known to not be afraid of letting loose. Oh, and  did we mention she's also a big fan of posting things like this on  Twitter: 













Yeah, who knows. Maybe we have different definitions of the word "partying."











zimbio.com


----------



## Nolia

She's a bootleg rock star? What?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ My reaction as well. It sounds like she might be realizing how empty her lifestyle is though.


----------



## Swanky

*Rihanna Covers 'Glamour' November 2013 *





*Rihanna* rocks her short curly hair on the cover of _Glamour_&#8216;s November 2013 issue.
 Inside the issue, the 25-year-old entertainer talks about nailing her  style and &#8220;learning to be fearless again.&#8221; Her makeup for the cover was  done by *Mylah Morales*.
*PHOTOS:* Check out the latest pics of *Rihanna*
*Rihanna* is currently in Australia on the Fall 2013 leg of her _Diamonds World Tour_. She will then head to New Zealand before playing Africa and the Middle East in late October.
 The tour will wrap in the United States with a few specially added  shows in November. Make sure to catch a tour date if you still have the  chance!
 For more from *Rihanna*, visit Glamour.com.


----------



## YSoLovely

Hate the hair, but her face >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## NY_Mami

Well when you do the same ol' s:censor:t every week... it will become usual and boring...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/29/rihanna-pour-it-up-behind-the-scenes-music-video-pictures/

Check out these brand new behind-the-scenes Instagram pics posted by Rihanna of her work on the set of her upcoming music video for Pour it Up.

The 25-year-old entertainer can be seen in two different outfits for the highly anticipated video.

#NAVY the behind the scenes photos from #POUR #IT #UP #Video will be posted on my Instagram page! So please forgive the overload!! RiRi wrote on her Twitter account before posting a bunch of the pictures.

Be sure to purchase the song on iTunes if you havent already!


----------



## Ladybug09

No comment.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ladybug09 said:


> No comment.



No comment here either.


----------



## AEGIS

i can see it getting boring
im always surprised when she posts things on IG saying that she's bored....i used to think "you could be doing anything."


----------



## .pursefiend.

If anyone is interested in seeing some talent. Necole b posted the link for this dance instructor's audition tape for the video. Self taught pole dancer.. Never been a stripper. She's quite impressive. I think she was the lead girl in the video. I'm not going to embed for those that are at work.

Nicole " the pole" 

http://youtu.be/n5yInyWTzPo


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> If anyone is interested in seeing some talent. Necole b posted the link for this dance instructor's audition tape for the video. Self taught pole dancer.. Never been a stripper. She's quite impressive. I think she was the lead girl in the video. I'm not going to embed for those that are at work.
> 
> Nicole " the pole"
> 
> http://youtu.be/n5yInyWTzPo



I watched her audition video on Rihanna's youtube channel.  She has skills!

So mad, I tried to order TTT on line today and it was sold out  ugh.


----------



## chantal1922

.pursefiend. said:


> If anyone is interested in seeing some talent. Necole b posted the link for this dance instructor's audition tape for the video. Self taught pole dancer.. Never been a stripper. She's quite impressive. I think she was the lead girl in the video. I'm not going to embed for those that are at work.
> 
> Nicole " the pole"
> 
> http://youtu.be/n5yInyWTzPo



Wow!


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


> I watched her audition video on Rihanna's youtube channel.  She has skills!
> 
> *So mad, I tried to order TTT on line today and it was sold out  ugh.*



So did I. I got annoyed and left work.. For all I know the page is still loading


----------



## NY_Mami

talldrnkofwater said:


> I watched her audition video on Rihanna's youtube channel.  She has skills!
> 
> So mad, I tried to order TTT on line today and it was sold out  ugh.


 
I bet it's on Ebay...


----------



## NY_Mami

.pursefiend. said:


> If anyone is interested in seeing some talent. Necole b posted the link for this dance instructor's audition tape for the video. Self taught pole dancer.. Never been a stripper. She's quite impressive. I think she was the lead girl in the video. I'm not going to embed for those that are at work.
> 
> Nicole " the pole"
> 
> http://youtu.be/n5yInyWTzPo


 
Is my mind playing tricks on me or was she standing upside down in them heels and didn't fall???... I would break my neck trying to attempt that...


----------



## .pursefiend.

NY_Mami said:


> Is my mind playing tricks on me or was she standing upside down in them heels and didn't fall???... I would break my neck trying to attempt that...



*tamar vioice* nope.. She did that!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> So did I. I got annoyed and left work.. For all I know the page is still loading



Lmao!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

NY_Mami said:


> I bet it's on Ebay...



Yeah, probably for $50. Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

.pursefiend. said:


> If anyone is interested in seeing some talent. Necole b posted the link for this dance instructor's audition tape for the video. Self taught pole dancer.. Never been a stripper. She's quite impressive. I think she was the lead girl in the video. I'm not going to embed for those that are at work.
> 
> Nicole " the pole"
> 
> http://youtu.be/n5yInyWTzPo



Wow that is an art form right there, her core and upper body strength is crazy. I've been wanting to try pole dancing as an exercise.


NY_Mami said:


> Is my mind playing tricks on me or was she standing upside down in them heels and didn't fall???... I would break my neck trying to attempt that...



I had to go back and watch that again.


----------



## berrydiva

I need to put this glass of wine down and go get my core right.


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> Wow that is an art form right there, her core and upper body strength is crazy. I've been wanting to try pole dancing as an exercise.
> 
> 
> I had to go back and watch that again.


 

I need to sit down and let that marinate...


----------



## AEGIS

that girl is amazing!
she can't move her body when she's off the pole though


----------



## Ladybug09

.pursefiend. said:


> If anyone is interested in seeing some talent. Necole b posted the link for this dance instructor's audition tape for the video. Self taught pole dancer.. Never been a stripper. She's quite impressive. I think she was the lead girl in the video. I'm not going to embed for those that are at work.
> 
> Nicole " the pole"
> 
> http://youtu.be/n5yInyWTzPo



Just, WOW!!!!! my goodness, I can't even believe some of the stuff she did...



talldrnkofwater said:


> I watched her audition video on Rihanna's youtube channel.  She has skills!
> 
> So mad, I tried to order TTT on line today and it was sold out  ugh.



TTT?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ladybug09 said:


> Just, WOW!!!!! my goodness, I can't even believe some of the stuff she did...
> 
> 
> 
> TTT?



Talk the talk lipstick


----------



## Ladybug09

talldrnkofwater said:


> Talk the talk lipstick


Thank you for the decoding!


----------



## vimrod

I can see how Rihanna claims to hate partying and is such a 'bootleg rock star' - she really comes off as shy and retiring on Instagram. And who told her she was a rock star? You actually need to be able to you know, ROCK or at least sing on key for more than a few minutes to attain that sort of status. G


----------



## Sassys

Pour it Up video shoot


----------



## Swanky

As much as she parties and posts pics of her partying, her comment came off as stupid IMO.  Maybe she was drug? :giggles:


----------



## Barbora

Do guys really find this sexy? She looks cheap.


----------



## terebina786

Barbora said:


> Do guys really find this sexy? She looks cheap.


 
I don't. Not at all... But someone, somewhere will.


----------



## chinableu

Barbora said:


> Do guys really find this sexy? She looks cheap.



She looks bored to me.


----------



## knasarae

That chick's core strength is amazing.  I feel so fat right now lmao


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> If anyone is interested in seeing some talent. Necole b posted the link for this dance instructor's audition tape for the video. Self taught pole dancer.. Never been a stripper. She's quite impressive. I think she was the lead girl in the video. I'm not going to embed for those that are at work.
> 
> Nicole " the pole"
> 
> http://youtu.be/n5yInyWTzPo


 
SKILLS!!!:worthy:


----------



## Sasha2012

She was known for her timeless fashion sense that inspired a generation of women.
But according to Rihanna, Princess Diana's style was 'gangsta'.

The S&M singer has revealed her unlikely style icon in the November issue of Glamour Magazine, saying: 'You know who is the best who ever did it? Princess Diana. She was like - she killed it. Every look was right. She was gangsta with her clothes. She had these crazy hats. She got oversize jackets. I loved everything she wore.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ber-issue-Glamour-Magazine.html#ixzz2gUdKCNhB


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am not even blinking at her PIU get up. I liked it better when she was at Carnival.


----------



## knics33

Her hair in that Glamour shoot is just painful.


----------



## YSoLovely

Work bish.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i dig these photos


----------



## NY_Mami

I might be on the minority but her Eazy-E hairdo looks good in those photos...


----------



## NY_Mami

Sassys said:


> Pour it Up video shoot


 
I hope nobody attempts to recreate this look on Halloween... because you know that's the day where girls get the excuse to dress like a **** and nobody can say anything about it...


----------



## berrydiva

NY_Mami said:


> I might be on the minority but her Eazy-E hairdo looks good in those photos...


----------



## vimrod

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> As much as she parties and posts pics of her partying, her comment came off as stupid IMO.  Maybe she was drug? :giggles:



Yeah and just look at that benign Mary-Poppins type video shoot. She's all about clean living and early nights this one.

Just looking at those shots from her video shoot, I'm really curious about where this is all headed. Not Rihanna in particular, but entertainers in general. How much more skin is there left to show? Do you think we're gonna just get to the stage where she or Miley or Gaga or Katy or whoever just suddenly appears full on butt-naked in a video or on stage without being blurred out and no-one blinks because it was the natural progression? And then it just becomes the norm because what else is left?


----------



## .pursefiend.

I really did picture Eazy E though


----------



## Sassys

NY_Mami said:


> I might be on the minority *but her Eazy-E hairdo *looks good in those photos...


----------



## AEGIS

i think she looks stunning in those Glamour shots


----------



## AEGIS

Barbora said:


> Do *guys* really find this sexy? She looks cheap.




yes


----------



## chantal1922

Lmao not Easy E hair do!


----------



## YSoLovely

RiRi finally released the PIU video! It's everything you'd expect it to be!  Definitely NSFW...

Not going to post it, because I definitely can't afford another infraction - ush: - but it's on her Vevo channel.


----------



## AEGIS

i dont see it


----------



## YSoLovely

Ah sorry. Not her vevo, but her yotube channel

Link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnMMu0809_w


----------



## knasarae

I don't see it either.


----------



## brownsugarplum

Well i don't know what to say....


----------



## knasarae

YSoLovely said:


> Ah sorry. Not her vevo, but her yotube channel
> 
> Link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnMMu0809_w


 
Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

that was so damn rachet
well i guess if men can objectify women...women should be able to do it to themselves
1:43-1:47 was about 4 seconds of awkwardness for me


----------



## .pursefiend.

I just watched it and i kinda enjoyed it.  Makes me want to get in one of those pole classes and channel my pursefiend after dark


----------



## YSoLovely

.pursefiend. said:


> I just watched it and i kinda enjoyed it.  Makes me want to get in one of those pole classes and channel my pursefiend after dark




Lol. Me, too.
Actually, all I wanna be able to do is this


----------



## talldrnkofwater

One of my nieces teaches a pole dancing class p/t.  She is small (size 2) but her core is off the chain!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Ysolovely, Lets do it! *daps*


----------



## Sassys

I could not make it past 1:47. I took pole dancing classes and they didn't teach us that :weird:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

NY_Mami said:


> I might be on the minority but her Eazy-E hairdo looks good in those photos...



Ya I like it too


----------



## azania

it looks kinda low budget to me


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love the video. Folks are mad but it's a stripper's anthem. She gave me everything I expected.


----------



## YSoLovely

.pursefiend. said:


> Ysolovely, Lets do it! *daps*




Ready when you are!


*hides chocolate bar*


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I wanted to see more girls doing tricks on the pole and less Rihanna.


----------



## GOALdigger

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I love the video. Folks are mad but it's a stripper's anthem. She gave me everything I expected.



I'm kinda confused why they just now putting out a video. Its an "old" song that's done it rotation on the radio stations. I also want to know under than the old times on VH1 and youtube where are  music videos played?

Twerk, Rhi rhi. See Miley you don't have to have a lot of azz to shake but you must have some.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

GOALdigger said:


> I'm kinda confused why they just now putting out a video. Its an "old" song that's done it rotation on the radio stations. I also want to know under than the old times on VH1 and youtube where are  music videos played?
> 
> Twerk, Rhi rhi. See Miley you don't have to have a lot of azz to shake but you must have some.



She filmed the vid 5 months ago but due to delays and issues with the director we're just now getting it. The vid was scraped but fans kept asking about it so she released it.  YouTube has become home for music videos. Billboard recently changed their rules and now YT views are factored into BB Hot 100 positions. 

In the next week or two she's releasing the video for "What Now" her current single. She finally decided to take a break and not release and album this year. Thank Gawd!


----------



## Sasha2012

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She filmed the vid 5 months ago but due to delays and issues with the director we're just now getting it. The vid was scraped but fans kept asking about it so she released it.  *YouTube has become home for music videos. Billboard recently changed their rules and now YT views are factored into BB Hot 100 positions. *
> 
> In the next week or two she's releasing the video for "What Now" her current single. She finally decided to take a break and not release and album this year. Thank Gawd!



Learn something new everyday. No wonder anyone can get  ahit these days, as lon as they're popular on youtube.

About the video..... I like it, I wished they used more of Nicole's pole tricks.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She filmed the vid 5 months ago but due to delays and issues with the director we're just now getting it. The vid was scraped but fans kept asking about it so she released it.  YouTube has become home for music videos. Billboard recently changed their rules and now YT views are factored into BB Hot 100 positions.
> 
> In the next week or two she's releasing the video for "What Now" her current single. She finally decided to take a break and not release and album this year. Thank Gawd!




I do not like that song.....bleh


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Learn something new everyday. No wonder anyone can get  ahit these days, as lon as they're popular on youtube.
> 
> About the video..... I like it, I wished they used more of Nicole's pole tricks.



Well the rules just went into affect a few months ago and YT views count for very little. Radio airplay and sales count for the majority of it. Having a huge YouTube view count is not going to secure you a number one on BB 100. People need to actually be buying your songs and your radio adds need to be strong. It can help you land a top 20 hit but you aren't getting into the top 10 with YT views alone. 

I read her Glamour mag interview today and I really liked it. No questions about CB or any other drama it was about her career/business. I hope we get more like it in the future.


----------



## NY_Mami

Rihanna should be smacked for making Vintage Chanel look Ratchet...


----------



## NY_Mami

berrydiva said:


>


 


.pursefiend. said:


> I really did picture Eazy E though


 


Sassys said:


>


 
Y'all know y'all thought of Eazy-E when you saw it too.... Don't Front...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I thought the song was pretty boring. She can (and has) done better.


----------



## knasarae

I was indifferent about the video.... it's pretty much what I expected. I agree though, after seeing Nicole the Pole's audition tape I had hoped to see more of her tricks.  My hat's off to those women.  I took a pole dancing class one time and could barely move the next day.


----------



## tangowithme

NY_Mami said:


> I might be on the minority but her Eazy-E hairdo looks good in those photos...



I like it, too!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i would've liked to seen more of nicole too


----------



## berrydiva

azania said:


> it looks kinda low budget to me



Think it's supposed to look that way since it's the strippers anthem.


----------



## .pursefiend.

berrydiva said:


> Think it's supposed to look that way since it's the strippers anthem.



yup.. most videos catered to them look like they were filmed with a logitec webcam. Ludacris' "P-Poppin" ... Nelly's "Tip Drill" ...basically anything that used to come on BET UNCUT.

But I thought Rihanna had some cool effects in her video but that's just me


----------



## GOALdigger

.pursefiend. said:


> yup.. most videos catered to them look like they were filmed with a logitec webcam. Ludacris' "P-Poppin" ... Nelly's "Tip Drill" ...basically anything that used to come on BET UNCUT.
> 
> *But I thought Rihanna had some cool effects in her video but that's just me*


 

Me too. Maybe its just us.


----------



## shortsweetness

I loved the video. Got up and started dancing after it was over.


----------



## berrydiva

.pursefiend. said:


> yup.. most videos catered to them look like they were filmed with a logitec webcam. Ludacris' "P-Poppin" ... Nelly's "Tip Drill" ...basically anything that used to come on BET UNCUT.
> 
> But I thought Rihanna had some cool effects in her video but that's just me


She speaks to my inner ratchet.


----------



## knics33

I agree that the video came across as super low budget.


----------



## Sassys

Auckland


----------



## myown

she looks so cute without makeup


----------



## sabrunka

That last picture... The hair... &#55357;&#56875;


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those are some unflattering pictures.


----------



## 1249dcnative

She looks really tired. But she has been constantly moving for the last 5 years or so. I guess that's what RocNation management gets you.


----------



## vimrod

1249dcnative said:


> She looks really tired. But she has been constantly moving for the last 5 years or so. I guess that's what RocNation management gets you.



Oh let's not blame RocNation management. As Rihanna delights in telling us, she's no-one's puppet, she does what she wants, when she wants, in minimal clothing, smoking a blunt and trolling the Interwebs.


----------



## Sassys

*Rihanna gets a Maori tribal tattoo inked the traditional way *


----------



## YSoLovely

Yiiiiiiiiikes. This looks painful!  ush:
IIRC Angelina Jolie got the huge tiger on her back tattooed using the same method.
I don't even wanna imagine how much pain she must have been in. ush:

No comment on the tat itself.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ouchies.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Is that what it takes to "feel". If so I'll hold her money for her and she can have my life. Something like that on my skin would drive me crazy. I would be constantly washing trying to get it off.


----------



## knics33

YSoLovely said:


> Yiiiiiiiiikes. This looks painful!  ush:
> IIRC Angelina Jolie got the huge tiger on her back tattooed using the same method.
> I don't even wanna imagine how much pain she must have been in. ush:
> 
> *No comment on the tat itself*.



That's more painful than the process IMO.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i dont understand.. they are nailing the needle in her hand? how is that done?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This b*tch is gonna smile through childbirth....she's just sitting there taking it. Not a whimper or anything. 

She said on IG that the tat isn't finished. This tat is going to become one with her other Maori tat, I wonder what is means for her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

OMG I just read that is chisel!


----------



## Junkenpo

It is the original way to tattoo.. the word "tattoo" we use comes from polynesia, although many cultures around the world did it.  Typically you have an ink that is tapped in by something sharp repetitively over and over.


----------



## NY_Mami

She mark up she hand.... look like critters crawling pon she hand...


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> This b*tch is gonna smile through childbirth....she's just sitting there taking it. Not a whimper or anything.
> 
> She said on IG that the tat isn't finished. This tat is going to become one with her other Maori tat, I wonder what is means for her.





I think she took something beforehand
I hate a lot of tats so I am not a fan of her newest looks


----------



## NicolesCloset

AEGIS said:


> I think she took something beforehand
> I hate a lot of tats so I am not a fan of her newest looks



I don't think so. It's a big no no to take anything before getting tattooed. Also, I don't like it at all. If this gorgeous woman ever gets anything on her face I will just be so disappointed.


----------



## AEGIS

NicolesCloset said:


> I don't think so. It's a big no no to take anything before getting tattooed. Also, I don't like it at all. If this gorgeous woman ever gets anything on her face I will just be so disappointed.





oh is it? hmm. well i stand corrected


----------



## lostnexposed

I'm sorry but some people just get the ugliest/weirdest/makes no sense tattoo. I'm not just talking about Rihanna alone but alot of people


----------



## NicolesCloset

AEGIS said:


> oh is it? hmm. well i stand corrected



I could always be wrong though. I'm sure celebs have meds which us regular folk don't have access too that don't cause blood thinning


----------



## Deidre

It's kinda hard to tell, but it looks like she's getting a bamboo tattoo.  I had mine done that way. It's sharpened bamboo, dipped in ink, then tapped into the skin.  It's a great way of getting tattooed. Less likely to become infected and heals almost immediately.


----------



## bisousx

NicolesCloset said:


> I don't think so. It's a big no no to take anything before getting tattooed. Also, I don't like it at all. If this gorgeous woman ever gets anything on her face I will just be so disappointed.



I know a lot of ppl who ignore the rules. There's also a numbing cream you can use before getting a tattoo which is frowned upon by a lot of tattoo artists.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

AEGIS said:


> I think she took something beforehand
> I hate a lot of tats so I am not a fan of her newest looks





NicolesCloset said:


> I don't think so. It's a big no no to take anything before getting tattooed. Also, I don't like it at all. If this gorgeous woman ever gets anything on her face I will just be so disappointed.





AEGIS said:


> oh is it? hmm. well i stand corrected



even for piercings, on the medical sheet they ask you if you've had any medication etc. I'm not actually sure why.

but that's crazy...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Deidre said:


> It's kinda hard to tell, but it looks like she's getting a bamboo tattoo.  I had mine done that way. It's sharpened bamboo, dipped in ink, then tapped into the skin.  It's a great way of getting tattooed. Less likely to become infected and heals almost immediately.



Do you think it hurts more or less than a regular needle, that most people use? I'm just kind of curious hehe.


----------



## lostnexposed

bisousx said:


> I know a lot of ppl who ignore the rules. There's also a numbing cream you can use before getting a tattoo which is frowned upon by a lot of tattoo artists.



not to go off topic, but why is a numbing cream a no no?


----------



## Deidre

LouboutinHottie said:


> Do you think it hurts more or less than a regular needle, that most people use? I'm just kind of curious hehe.



Some people say it's a lot more painful then getting tattooed with a machine.  I think that might be because it takes longer to tap it in. 
I only have the one tattoo, so I can't personally speak to the difference. I do plan on getting another one though and I'll definitely be using an electric machine next time.


----------



## GOALdigger

i want her  to stop. she's going to become like a graffi wall if she doesnt stop.


----------



## GOALdigger

lostnexposed said:


> I'm sorry but some people just get the ugliest/weirdest/makes no sense tattoo. I'm not just talking about Rihanna alone but alot of people



yes lord by people that aren't really tattoo artist. I think that's my biggest thing . Even if its stupid at least let the artwork be of quality.


----------



## NY_Mami

deidre said:


> it's kinda hard to tell, but it looks like she's getting a bamboo tattoo.  I had mine done that way. It's sharpened bamboo, dipped in ink, then tapped into the skin.  It's a great way of getting tattooed. Less likely to become infected and heals almost immediately.


 
ouch!!!...


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> *Rihanna gets a Maori tribal tattoo inked the traditional way *




She has such beautiful skin and she's just f'in it up


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Deidre said:


> Some people say it's a lot more painful then getting tattooed with a machine.  I think that might be because it takes longer to tap it in.
> I only have the one tattoo, so I can't personally speak to the difference. I do plan on getting another one though and I'll definitely be using an electric machine next time.



Oh okay, that's cool  I've never gotten a tattoo so I wouldn't know either way ahaha. I was just kind of curious.


----------



## terebina786

Does she not think of what she's going to look like 30 years from now? Those tattoos won't be cute then.


----------



## bisousx

lostnexposed said:


> not to go off topic, but why is a numbing cream a no no?



I think the artists pooh pooh it cuz to many, its about the pain/experience.


----------



## Nolia

NY_Mami said:


> I might be on the minority but her Eazy-E hairdo looks good in those photos...



I actually really love her hair in these pics!


----------



## NY_Mami

I just saw on the news that she just rented a Penthouse in Soho for $39K a month...


----------



## vimrod

She's so gorgeous, I know tattoos are a personal/deep meaningful choice blah blah (never saw the point of them myself) but she's really marring her beauty with the millions of tacky pieces of ink. It makes her look... dirty. I find myself thinking that word a lot when I see recent pics of her, like she needs a good scrubbing with disinfectant.


----------



## Sasha2012

Recent pic in Sydney.


----------



## AEGIS

the 80s called and they want their crappy illfitting outfit back...actually no they don't..just burn that ish


----------



## Ladybug09

Lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

A suede pant suit, wow.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

NY_Mami said:


> I might be on the minority but her Eazy-E hairdo looks good in those photos...





.pursefiend. said:


> I really did picture Eazy E though





Sassys said:


>


----------



## Ladybug09

So is it true her and Melissa have broken up?


----------



## vimrod

Ladybug09 said:


> So is it true her and Melissa have broken up?



I doubt it. That girl knows which side her weed is buttered on. No way she'd hop off the gravy train. 

In other news, I'm in South Africa at the moment and had to cover the Rihanna concerts in Johannesburg. The girl seriously needs to lay off the drugs and alcohol and haul her *** off to a performance coach.


----------



## Sassys

South African aquarium


----------



## GOALdigger

i'm jealous she got to take that picture with the giraffe.


----------



## knics33

She looks really tired.


----------



## .pursefiend.

GOALdigger said:


> i'm jealous she got to take that picture with the giraffe.



that was a great picture


----------



## myown

the last two pics are the best ones


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love that she does something on almost every tour stop. So much better than staying holed up in a hotel all day. 

All the pics are cute but the giraffe pics are my fav. Nice of her family to join her for this portion of the tour.


----------



## AEGIS

her mom and aunt are twins
i wish they didnt both have the same bag wig
must have been a BOGO sale


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> Recent pic in Sydney.


 

My mom had a jumpsuit with that fabric on it in the 80's...


----------



## NY_Mami

That ant farm she got tatted on her hand is not cute...


----------



## lostnexposed

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *I love that she does something on almost every tour stop*. So much better than staying holed up in a hotel all day.
> 
> All the pics are cute but the giraffe pics are my fav. Nice of her family to join her for this portion of the tour.



I love that too. Sure some of the stuff might be touristy but it's definitely better than just being cooped up in a hotel room. Most other celebs just hit up the nightspots(which she does too) but I just think it's so nice that she always seems to have fun and actually explore the places she goes to.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sassys

safari

Boots are River Island


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

IG 

She has a new tour photographer and I love it. Gorgeous pics.


----------



## berrydiva

Those pics at Sheikh Zayed Mosque are hot!! That Mosque is absolutely stunning.


----------



## NY_Mami

Is that a Vintage Givenchy necklace she is wearing with that black jumpsuit???....


----------



## Sasha2012

It's the capital of the United Arab Emirates, a Muslim country with strict dress standards.

So when Rihanna prepared to perform in the Middle Eastern city of Abu Dhabi she sensibly chose to cover up her body.

But while her demure outfit displayed a serious lack of flesh, the pop star was only halfway there - with her raunchy dance moves making no concessions to local culture.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...raunchy-dance-moves-intact.html#ixzz2iDsqummh


----------



## Junkenpo

She looks like a sexy ninja in that black outfit. I want to see her with some katanas strapped to her. lol


----------



## chinableu

People gonna be mad about those mosque photos.


----------



## ByeKitty

Why..?


----------



## chinableu

Some will see the poses as seductive and disrespectful in front of such a sacred building.


----------



## lostnexposed

wow, she looks fierce in the mosque pictures.


----------



## Starlett309

I'm late to the party but can someone explain Pour It Up to me?!


----------



## vimrod

chinableu said:


> Some will see the poses as seductive and disrespectful in front of such a sacred building.



Yeah I'm one of those. I dont see seductive so much as disrespectful. I travel a lot in the Middle East and I've been so tempted to take just normal touristy pics at mosques but my nerve fails me (the mosques in the Middle East are BEAUTIFUL). I just find it tacky and a bit offensive that she's gone and staged a whole photoshoot in front of a place of worship. She does look gorgeous though.


----------



## AEGIS

a lot of mosques are tourist attractions
like the Vatican or the Sistine chapel


----------



## .pursefiend.

she looks beautiful in the mosque photos


----------



## terebina786

As far as I know, taking pictures of inside a Mosque is not allowed... I'm not sure about the outside but yeah I can see why people would get mad at those pics.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

terebina786 said:


> As far as I know, taking pictures of inside a Mosque is not allowed... I'm not sure about the outside but yeah I can see why people would get mad at those pics.



Perez Hilton said that Mosque officials asked her to leave.


----------



## berrydiva

vimrod said:


> Yeah I'm one of those. I dont see seductive so much as disrespectful. I travel a lot in the Middle East and I've been so tempted to take just normal touristy pics at mosques but my nerve fails me (the mosques in the Middle East are BEAUTIFUL). I just find it tacky and a bit offensive that she's gone and staged a whole photoshoot in front of a place of worship. She does look gorgeous though.


When I went to go visit there were only a couple of places in that Mosque where pictures weren't allowed and the guards enforced it heavily. Mostly they encouraged picture taking - I remember asking if it was okay to take pics before hand and everyone said yeah sure. However, the UAE is far more relaxed than some of the other ME nation in my experience. 

I mostly kept my picture taking elements to the Mosque architecture and detail elements because I wanted to be respectful to not mistakenly capture women/children in the shot or inadvertently take a pic of one of the areas I should not have like the resting place


----------



## qudz104

I think, more then her taking pics in front of the mosque, it's the poses that may annoy people. She looks gorge though.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's making a photo album to document the downtime between tour. That's why she's taking all these photos every tour stop. 

From IG

Not surprised....


----------



## knics33

Ehhh it's Rihanna... not surprised.


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's making a photo album to document the downtime between tour. That's why she's taking all these photos every tour stop.
> 
> From IG
> 
> Not surprised....


 
OMG... I love your avatar....


----------



## CeeJay

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> IG
> 
> She has a new tour photographer and I love it. Gorgeous pics.
> 
> View attachment 2371033
> View attachment 2371036
> View attachment 2371037
> View attachment 2371038
> View attachment 2371039
> View attachment 2371040



I    the animal print sunnies; anyone know who they are by?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

NY_Mami said:


> OMG... I love your avatar....



Hehe, thanks. 




CeeJay said:


> I    the animal print sunnies; anyone know who they are by?



Cavalli.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's spamming the hell out of IG with these pics but I'm not even mad. Just gorgeous...

IG


----------



## .pursefiend.

i like when her hair is pulled up like that


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought that tat would look better by now...


----------



## Barbora

She looks like she needs a shower.


----------



## knasarae

Isn't Melissa a professional photographer?  Why isn't she taking the pics... or did I miss something?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's spamming the hell out of IG with these pics but I'm not even mad. Just gorgeous...
> 
> IG


These pictures could be in Vogue as the are. She really can make every random place into a _location_. And, does this bish ever take a bad picture?


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> Isn't Melissa a professional photographer?  Why isn't she taking the pics... or did I miss something?



I heard they were on the outs....

That tattoo looks like chicken feet prints walking up her arm.


----------



## knasarae

Ladybug09 said:


> *I heard they were on the outs....*
> 
> That tattoo looks like chicken feet prints walking up her arm.


 
Really? Wow.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

knasarae said:


> Really? Wow.



Considering Melissa is back on tour with Rih, I doubt they are on the outs. Melissa went back to Barbados because one of her family members passed, I guess that's where the rumors came from


----------



## NY_Mami

Ladybug09 said:


> I heard they were on the outs....
> 
> *That tattoo looks like chicken feet prints walking up her arm.*


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I think her new tattoo looks good on her. She can pull off tattoos. They can look really trashy and try hard really fast.


----------



## Sasha2012

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's spamming the hell out of IG with these pics but I'm not even mad. Just gorgeous...
> 
> IG



Beautiful. I'm loving her instant destination photo shoots.


----------



## vimrod

AEGIS said:


> a lot of mosques are tourist attractions
> like the Vatican or the Sistine chapel



Those places arent built as tourist attractions. They're created first and foremost for whatever religious purpose they serve. And as the spokesperson said, she didnt gain permission to stage a photoshoot outside. Honestly, it boggles my mind. She's a world-travelled popstar, is it that outside the realm of common sense to think, "Hmm, maybe it's a bit disrespectful to pose here?" I have far fewer stamps in my passport than hers and even I know what's just common courtesy in certain countries, ESPECIALLY Arabic ones. 

Her latest set of pictures are stunning. If she hung up the "singing" and went off to model, she'd do well.


----------



## Sasha2012

Now that it's mentioned it probably wasn't the best idea to pose outside of of religious place. The picture are beautiful though, only this one rubbed me the wrong way because of the caption she wrote.

"B**ch stole my look"







http://instagram.com/p/frB_9XBMx3/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

nvm.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> Now that it's mentioned it probably wasn't the best idea to pose outside of of religious place. The picture are beautiful though, only this one rubbed me the wrong way because of the caption she wrote.
> 
> "B**ch stole my look"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/frB_9XBMx3/




I must be hanging around Scottish people too much, cause I just smirked and kim.


----------



## Sasha2012

There is plenty to see and do in Greece, but Rihanna had relaxation on her mind during a recent trip there.

The singer stripped to a bikini and headed to the pool to enjoy a sunbathing session while admiring the stunning view behind her.

But not content with simply resting, Rihanna decided to pose for some photos which she later posted on her Instagram page

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...i-relaxing-poolside-Greece.html#ixzz2iboIiLnt


----------



## AEGIS

the latest that she just posted....i rarely hit like on her pics but she looks amaze!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## NY_Mami

She got on Kanye's moccassins...


----------



## NY_Mami

Sassys said:


>


 

They gave her titties...


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

The Illuminiatists will have a field day. Lol.

 If I had a bod that they could airbrush to look like that I would wear that to work everyday.


----------



## NY_Mami

BagOuttaHell said:


> The Illuminiatists will have a field day. Lol.
> 
> If I had a bod that they could airbrush to look like that I would wear that to work everyday.



They see Illuminati symbols in a glass of water.... It's Halloween time though.... can 't tell them nutcases that though... 

I also peeped that show she has on Bravo... those designers she picked sucked... I know Project Runway jumped the shark... but they are picking better designers...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like the shoot. Her bod is banging.

She's crazy as hell for posing with those snakes, tho. I like snakes but not THAT much....


----------



## berrydiva

I'd like to see her on a mag cover with clothes on for a change.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

O32c Cover


----------



## lara0112

vimrod said:


> Those places arent built as tourist attractions. They're created first and foremost for whatever religious purpose they serve. And as the spokesperson said, she didnt gain permission to stage a photoshoot outside. Honestly, it boggles my mind. She's a world-travelled popstar, is it that outside the realm of common sense to think, "Hmm, maybe it's a bit disrespectful to pose here?" I have far fewer stamps in my passport than hers and even I know what's just common courtesy in certain countries, ESPECIALLY Arabic ones.
> 
> Her latest set of pictures are stunning. If she hung up the "singing" and went off to model, she'd do well.





Sasha2012 said:


> Now that it's mentioned it probably wasn't the best idea to pose outside of of religious place. The picture are beautiful though, only this one rubbed me the wrong way because of the caption she wrote.
> 
> "B**ch stole my look"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/frB_9XBMx3/





chinableu said:


> People gonna be mad about those mosque photos.




SMH at the mosque photos - she is famous which is why they only asked her to leave - anyone posing like this in front of a Mosque in a Muslim (not just ARAB) country would be in trouble. 

mosque pics aside - could this girl be anymore narcissistic? aside from the total disrespect for other cultures... a pic of each location, ok, but she is just getting annoying with this constant need of presenting herself


----------



## berryJ

berrydiva said:


> I'd like to see her on a mag cover with clothes on for a change.


 
She leaves nothing to the imagination


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Em and Rihanna's "The Monster" collab was released today. I like it, she sounds good on it. I smell a 13th number one coming...


----------



## Yoda143

Sasha2012 said:


> Now that it's mentioned it probably wasn't the best idea to pose outside of of religious place. The picture are beautiful though, only this one rubbed me the wrong way because of the caption she wrote.
> 
> "B**ch stole my look"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/frB_9XBMx3/



IMO people are being dramatic. Thinking she was literally calling them b*tches, which she wasn't.

I'm an Arab, and I laughed when she posted this pic. Considering it's Rihanna, the fact that she covered up when visiting the Mosque is more than enough for me.


----------



## vimrod

Yoda143 said:


> IMO people are being dramatic. Thinking she was literally calling them b*tches, which she wasn't.
> 
> I'm an Arab, and I laughed when she posted this pic.* Considering it's Rihanna*, the fact that she covered up when visiting the Mosque is more than enough for me.



Yep, that's how low our standards have become, it's all like, "Eh, so she was posing outside a mosque and calling random Muslim women bishes... but it's Rihanna so whatevs" It's amazing how many passes she gets. 

I wonder what she thinks of her BFF Katy Perry's latest remarks about excessive nudity in pop music. She must know that was a dig at her and Miley just off the top of my head.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Katy Perry cannot talk about nudity so she probably laughed it off.


----------



## Sassys

Dead Sea


----------



## terebina786

I'm absolutely loving the new Eminem/Rihanna song.


----------



## 1249dcnative

I can do without the snakes, real or fake.


----------



## NY_Mami

1249dcnative said:


> I can do without the snakes, real or fake.


 
 Snakes(well some) are harmless... I'm surprised how many TPF'ers are freaked out by snakes when they have exotic shoes and handbags....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She flew her tattoo artist Bang Bang to the DR to finish her tattoo. I like it. It's big but I do like it. Can't wait to see it when it's fully healed...I know her hand is throbbing.


----------



## ByeKitty

Umm... No. Now her hand looks permanently dirty.


----------



## terebina786

It looks like henna... its not cute for permanent wear IMO.


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Eek ush:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think I like this better than the underlying tat. The hand looks kinda dead right now though.


----------



## berrydiva

Can't she just keep a henna artist on call if she wants to do that?


----------



## GOALdigger

it giving me reptile woman tease.


----------



## Sasha2012

Oh so it's permanent...I thought it was gonna be temporary like the Thug Life tattoo she got on her knuckles last year.


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> Umm... No. Now her hand looks permanently dirty.



Yup.


----------



## YSoLovely

*sigh*


----------



## morgan20

Ruined her lovely hand IMO


----------



## Sasha2012

Her ex-boyfriend Chris Brown voluntarily entered rehab on Tuesday after being arrested again for an alleged assault.

And only a couple of hours later, Rihanna uploaded a slew of sexy underwater bikini photos to her Instagram profile.

The 25-year-old singer was photographed in a series of seductive underwater shots, including drinking beverages with a friend, gliding through the water and holding her breasts with her hands.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Chris-Brown-enters-rehab.html#ixzz2jE0LmNks


----------



## YSoLovely

I'mma need Riri to post up all the IG outtakes and selfie fails!
How you gon do an under water shoot and make that sh*t look so freaking effortless.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Right!

Her Billboard Boxscores from Europe are out. 60+ million from 36 shows. Someone is gonna join the 100 million gross club  Congrats to her. 
http://www.billboard.com/biz/current-boxscore


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Right!
> 
> Her Billboard Boxscores from Europe are out. 60+ million from 36 shows. Someone is gonna join the 100 million gross club  Congrats to her.
> http://www.billboard.com/biz/current-boxscore




*1,209,615 / 1,209,615 (100%) = $100,342,254*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> *1,209,615 / 1,209,615 (100%) = $100,342,254*



Ow!!! There still 24 dates unaccounted for (I think three of them are stadiums)  and there are rumors of her doing a Latin leg in 2014. Get it Rih! It's crazy that she's only 25. God has blessed her...


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Right!
> 
> Her Billboard Boxscores from Europe are out. 60+ million from 36 shows. Someone is gonna join the 100 million gross club  Congrats to her.
> http://www.billboard.com/biz/current-boxscore


How much does she have to pay back though?


----------



## berrydiva

She's knows how to work a lot with and sexy up her little...that's for sure.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> How much does she have to pay back though?



 The terms of her deal aren't public so who knows what she's gonna take home.

Obviously she's not taking home all of that money but it's a big deal when any artist hits the 100 million mark, especially a black female. It doesn't happen often.


----------



## SophiaLee

berrydiva said:


> She's knows how to work a lot with and sexy up her little...that's for sure.



Why you hating? Seriously, what's up?


----------



## berrydiva

SophiaLee said:


> Why you hating? Seriously, what's up?


Move along...


----------



## SophiaLee

berrydiva said:


> Move along...



Yeah, move along. I agree.


----------



## NY_Mami

He hand looks permanently dirty now... She should have gotten the previous one removed... Because the new one looks so much better...


----------



## AEGIS

congrats to her
i hate her and her nice bikini body


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

NY_Mami said:


> He hand looks permanently dirty now... She should have gotten the previous one removed... Because the new one looks so much better...



Even better she should have just removed the old one and not gotten the new one. But I agree, the new one is much better.


----------



## rezzer

Her ex Chris Brown could be saved from prison after secret witness comes forward following fight.

Im glad she is no longer with him, any deserves better then someone who can do those things to a women


----------



## .pursefiend.

I like their costumes - Zombie Cholas


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Bottom left. Who dat be?


----------



## GOALdigger

she looks like the gross sister from the proud family


----------



## knics33

That tat is a hot mess. Looks like she got it done in someone's kitchen.


----------



## SophiaLee

I thought that was on old school pic of Janet Jackson for a sec.


----------



## NY_Mami

YSoLovely said:


> ^^Bottom left. Who dat be?


 
That is the the photographer Steven Gomillion from duo Gomillion and Leupold... he ghey though... cute but ghey!!!... YAAS HUNTY!!!...


----------



## YSoLovely

NY_Mami said:


> That is the the photographer Steven Gomillion from duo Gomillion and Leupold... he ghey though... cute but ghey!!!... YAAS HUNTY!!!...




It's always the cute ones!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac has chosen her for their 2014 Viva Glam campaign. More lipsticks are on the way 


I like her costume. She went OD with the baby hair, lol. People were being messy and thought she was shading K____  Her hairdresser Yusef responded (excuse his spelling, lol)


----------



## michie

I finally got Talk That Talk. MAC had restocked some of the products. Ofcourse, they promptly sold out again...


----------



## NY_Mami

Her edges are screaming _"Started From The Bottom Now We Here"_....


----------



## Sasha2012

I love her costume. Coincidentally Chris' side chick Karreuche Tram was a chola also.


----------



## NY_Mami

I don't know if they are doing this on purpose but it's foolish...


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> I love her costume. Coincidentally Chris' side chick Karreuche Tram was a chola also.




WTF are her pics doing in Rihanna's thread, though?


----------



## BadAzzBish

NY_Mami said:


> Her edges are screaming _"Started From The Bottom Now We Here"_....



Dead.


----------



## .pursefiend.

K is cute but she didn't go full Chola. She needed the sharpie brows, black lined lip and the baby hair. If you gonna do it go all the way..  She just look like a beautiful gang member


----------



## tangowithme

Whatever. Going to sleep, sweet ladies.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

GOALdigger said:


> she looks like the gross sister from the proud family




LOL! That used to be my favourite show when I was little.


----------



## NY_Mami

GOALdigger said:


> she looks like the gross sister from the proud family



I was gonna say that but was too lazy to type it.... HAHAHAHA!!!!...


----------



## AEGIS

it is very weird to me that they were the same thing for Halloween


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## .pursefiend.

she looks cute


----------



## BadAzzBish

She looks pretty but I think the black skirt suit is too mature for her and she doesn't need the peblum. A sleek form-fitting red suit would've looked better...imo


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Ladybug09

She just tries tooo hard too much


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ha and here I think she does fashion photos effortlessly considering she is not a model.


----------



## BadAzzBish

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ha and here I think she does fashion photos effortlessly considering she is not a model.



Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## NY_Mami

BadAzzBish said:


> She looks pretty but I think the black skirt suit is too mature for her and she doesn't need the peblum. A sleek form-fitting red suit would've looked better...imo


 
I think the top is like that because it's a vintage top... probably from the 80's...


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ha and here I think she does fashion photos effortlessly considering she is not a model.



I'm talking in regard to trying to be bada$$ edgy.


----------



## Sasha2012

In her latest fashion shoot, the Barbadian beauty covers herself with punk and gothic-inspired gear.

But underneath all the exquisite clothing and artsy make-up, Rihanna is still a devoted family girl.

Showing her fans where her heart is, the 25-year-old singer shared a few snaps of herself and her widowed grandfather, Bravo, as they celebrated his 85th birthday in Barbados over the weekend.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ers-85th-birthday-Barbados.html#ixzz2jqQvjpZ0


----------



## vimrod

GOALdigger said:


> she looks like the gross sister from the proud family



I've been thinking this for the longest time about Rihanna! She just looks like she needs a shower and all those hideous tats scrubbed off.


----------



## NY_Mami

vimrod said:


> I've been thinking this for the longest time about Rihanna! She just looks like she needs a shower and all those hideous tats scrubbed off.



Lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like her charity look. Black pumps would've looked better but she was on the beach  

She posted tons of cute pics on IG from her grandfather's party, and they're super sweet. 

11/06/13 

I'm so jealous of her tan, she looks fab.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> .



I like these pictures!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her bod looks so great, but her tattoos just ruin it IMO.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

vimrod said:


> I've been thinking this for the longest time about Rihanna! She just looks like she needs a shower and all those hideous tats scrubbed off.


Her tattoos are hideous, and you're right, she always looks like she needs a shower. She has such a nice body, why did she have to ruin it with so many tattoos? The new one on her hand is the worst.


----------



## chantal1922

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her bod looks so great, but her tattoos just ruin it IMO.



ita. Her body is amazing  but I hate all her tattoos.


----------



## AEGIS

my reaction to her beach pics


----------



## bisousx

AEGIS said:


> my reaction to her beach pics



lolol same! dayum!


----------



## tangowithme

chantal1922 said:


> ita. Her body is amazing  but I hate all her tattoos.



I agree!


----------



## knics33

Her body is INSANE! Her tattoos are a complete hot mess and she looks tired, though.


----------



## ChanelMommy

AEGIS said:


> my reaction to her beach pics


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/08/rihanna-earns-her-25th-hot-100-top-10-hit/

*Rihanna Earns Her 25th 'Hot 100' Top 10 Hit!*

Rihanna is all smiles as she arrives back at her hotel after a busy day on Wednesday night (November 6) in New York City.

According to Billboard, the 25-year-old entertainer just scored her 25th Hot 100 Top 10 hit with The Monster, her new song with Eminem. Congrats, RiRi!

Navy thank you for pushing me and allowing me to keep breaking records and making histoRIH along with the greats! Jah just keeps blessing us, she tweeted to her fans.

The day before, Rihanna showed off her amazing body in a string bikini while enjoying some fun in the sun in her home country of Barbados.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/08/rihanna-earns-her-25th-hot-100-top-10-hit/
> 
> *Rihanna Earns Her 25th 'Hot 100' Top 10 Hit!*
> 
> Rihanna is all smiles as she arrives back at her hotel after a busy day on Wednesday night (November 6) in New York City.
> 
> According to Billboard, the 25-year-old entertainer just scored her 25th Hot 100 Top 10 hit with The Monster, her new song with Eminem. Congrats, RiRi!
> 
> Navy thank you for pushing me and allowing me to keep breaking records and making histoRIH along with the greats! Jah just keeps blessing us, she tweeted to her fans.
> 
> The day before, Rihanna showed off her amazing body in a string bikini while enjoying some fun in the sun in her home country of Barbados.





That damn reign. Any questions? :sunnies


----------



## Sassys

Singer, 25, shows off her 19 inkings in Barbados

​


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*11/8/13*

Had she worn a different shoe and ditched the necklace, I could kinda get with this look....maybe.


----------



## YSoLovely

Terrible.


----------



## AEGIS

her hand tat is so offputting 
i liked that her other tats were subtle and hidden


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes. I am afraid it isn't growing on me over time. lol.


----------



## NY_Mami

She looks like she is going to rope a bull at the Rodeo...


----------



## Sasha2012

She has a lot going on, it looks bulky. Would love the jumpsuit if it was more fitted.


----------



## Sasha2012

With a net worth estimated to be around $90 million, Rihanna's rolling in the money and the bling.

The wealthy Barbadian put that tiny fact out there loud and clear as she left the Gansevoort Meatpacking Hotel in New York on Saturday.

Rihanna, who was presumably on her way to that evening's concert in Denver, Colorado, was styled casually chic in a FILA shirt, black trousers and Timberland boots, but it was her statement necklace that stole the attention.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lace-leaves-New-York-hotel.html#ixzz2kD3Kwy8z


----------



## NY_Mami

She dressed like a 90's rapper...


----------



## .pursefiend.

Is Fila really coming back? You were a "bamma" if you wore it here lol


----------



## ChanelMommy

NY_Mami said:


> She dressed like a 90's rapper...



 I just thought the SAME thing.


----------



## SophiaLee

Well I love 90s rappers and I'm still not feeling it.


----------



## berrydiva

Let me go break out my Fila, SOHK, and Karl Kani just in case I need to be ready for the comeback.


----------



## NY_Mami

berrydiva said:


> Let me go break out my Fila, SOHK, and Karl Kani just in case I need to be ready for the comeback.



All she need is a can of St. Ides... Lol...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I love this photo so much... It looks great.


----------



## vimrod

YSoLovely said:


> That damn reign. *Any questions?* :sunnies



Yeah, why isnt her Navy pushing her to learn how to hold a tune and perform on stage like someone who's been in the industry for almost a decade now?  

Sorry but I cant even give her kudos for her achievements because she's such a terrible performer for someone who has all the resources in the world to improve.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> Is Fila really coming back? You were a "bamma" if you wore it here lol



I saw a guy wearing 'Used' jeans yesterday!  I damn near passed out and wanted to ask him if he got them from that store near Iverson Mall


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw a guy wearing 'Used' jeans yesterday!  I damn near passed out and wanted to ask him if he got them from that store near Iverson Mall




  foreeeeeeemannnnnn milllllssss!


----------



## chantal1922

I didn't even know Fila still existed.


----------



## 1249dcnative

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw a guy wearing 'Used' jeans yesterday!  I damn near passed out and wanted to ask him if he got them from that store near Iverson Mall


 
Ahhh memories of home. Iverson Mall was and continues to be a "special" place.


----------



## Sassys

What Now Video Shots


----------



## lanasyogamama

No tats!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Nathalya

I like it


----------



## .pursefiend.

I like it as well. I hadn't listened to the song until now and I kinda like it. She is so beautiful.


----------



## YSoLovely

Aubrih might be a thing again...


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> Aubrih might be a thing again...



Eh, I ship it. Aubrey seems soft. But like in a good way. Idk.


----------



## knics33

I like the song, but in a good part of it, it doesn't sound like Rihanna at all to me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm here for Rihanna and Drake.


----------



## YSoLovely

New-New said:


> Eh, I ship it. Aubrey seems soft. But like in a good way. Idk.





BagOuttaHell said:


> I'm here for Rihanna and Drake.




I'm so here for Aubrihrih.


----------



## Nathalya

Who's Aubrih?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nathalya said:


> Who's Aubrih?



Aubrih = Aubrey + Rihanna.


Drake's government name is Aubrey Drake. I don't know his last name.


----------



## Nathalya

BagOuttaHell said:


> Aubrih = Aubrey + Rihanna.
> 
> 
> Drake's government name is Aubrey Drake. I don't know his last name.



thanks for clarifying


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

New York City.


----------



## YSoLovely

Naaaaah.


----------



## Sasha2012

I don't like the hair but I love her coat.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/18/rihanna-sells-over-10-million-albums-in-the-us/

Rihanna rocks a leather trench coat while heading to an office building on Monday (November 18) in New York City.

The night before, the 25-year-old entertainer debuted her new black bob while stepping out of Gansevoort Hotel to attend her friend Leandras party.

It was recently announced that Ri has sold over 10 million albums in the U.S., according to Billboard. Her best selling album is 2007&#8242;s Good Girl Gone Bad, which has sold 2.8 copies. Congrats Rihanna!


----------



## AEGIS

she borrow that wig from someone's grannie at church?


----------



## .pursefiend.

BagOuttaHell said:


> Aubrih = Aubrey + Rihanna.
> 
> 
> Drake's government name is Aubrey Drake. I don't know his last name.



Aubrey Drake Graham


----------



## ChanelMommy

I'm all for tats but her hand looks old, bad.


----------



## azania

ChanelMommy said:


> I'm all for tats but her hand looks old, bad.



They really do. I've noticed that for quite a while now. Maybe it's from all the UV light her hands get (for the acrylic nails she has).


----------



## knics33

AEGIS said:


> she borrow that wig from someone's grannie at church?





The wig and leather jacket looks so early 90s lol. 

The hand tattoo is still looking terrible.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Laker Game 11/22/13
*

She looks good but I need this wig to be gone for the AMAs. I want that t-shirt. It looks like that little boy had a lot of fun sitting next to Rih, lol. How cute.


----------



## sanmi

She's looking good with the casual clothing. Minus off the bubble gum in her mouth.


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks pretty, he hair cut looks nice in these pics.


----------



## tangowithme

During my wild and crazy years, I would have loved her as my BFF. 

Still don't care for the tat on her hand, though.


----------



## Ms Kiah

She looks super sweet with that kid. Hopefully he did not get a contact high. 

I just think excessive tattoos look terrible. Her hand looks like it has dirt on it. No thank you.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks much better with hair framing her face IMO.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ri's hair during the AMA's was a hot mess! That's what we Puerto Rican women do to our hairs -privately in our homes- after a good blow out to keep our naturally curly or wavy hair straight. We even use the big pins she used!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Accepted her award with a doobie wrap and still slayed. Hehe. I guess she's keeping the pins in until her performance, lol. Only my fave...

Her makeup and dress are bomb. I can't wait to see clear pics.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/24/rihanna-amas-2013-backstage-appearance-after-win/

Rihanna bares her midriff while posing for photos backstage at the 2013 American Music Awards held at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on Sunday (November 24) in Los Angeles.

The 25-year-old singer picked up the award for Favorite Soul/R&B Female Artist, beating out Ciara and Alicia Keys for the prize.

Rihanna will be honored later in the show with the Icon Award and she is also set to perform during the show. Cant wait to watch it!

Make sure to be tuning into Rihannas television series Styled to Rock on every Friday night at 8/7c on Bravo.


----------



## Sassys

American Music Awards


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> Ri's hair during the AMA's was a hot mess! That's what we Puerto Rican women do to our hairs -privately in our homes- after a good blow out to keep our naturally curly or wavy hair straight. We even use the big pins she used!



Us black girls do it to lol. But you are correct, it's not for the public to see.

She is so ridiculous.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

From the outfit, the hand tattoo and the wrapped hair = a mess!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/24/rihanna-performs-diamonds-wins-icon-award-at-amas-2013/

Rihanna accepts her Icon Award on stage at the 2013 American Music Awards held at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on Sunday (November 24) in Los Angeles.

The 25-year-old singer was presented the award by her mom Monica Fenty, who she posed with backstage alongside fellow presenter Bill Maher.

Before accepting her award, Rihanna performed her number one hit song Diamonds for the crowd. She also picked up the award for Favorite Soul/R&B Female Artist, though she lost the award for Favorite Soul/R&B Album to Justin Timberlake.

FYI: Rihanna is wearing Jean Paul Gaultier Couture again for the second time this evening!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I need an explanation for this hair. I refuse to believe this was intentional...I really believed she was gonna take it down at some point during the night. Ursula needs her a$$ kicked...


----------



## Barbora

.


----------



## Barbora

I wouldn't be surprised if it was intentional. I hate her hand tattoo, it's so awful. And she has tan lines... A mess.


----------



## AEGIS

i've always thought the doobie could be an intentional hairstyle and last night Rihanna proved me right.  I think she looks fine.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have seen her hair look worse. Looks ok to me.  TBH I rather see chicks copy this than the one side shaved that they cannot maintain.


----------



## juicyincouture

That doobie wrap though!!! .... Lol ... what's cool about Ri that I love is that she always incorporates elements of urban style to her looks. I would never wear a doobie in public though haha, back in hs when my parents took me to the salon my mom would say 'you better not come outside w a doobie! Tell them to brush it out'


----------



## Ladybug09

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I need an explanation for this hair. I refuse to believe this was intentional...I really believed she was gonna take it down at some point during the night. Ursula needs her a$$ kicked...



U r in denial...lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

i was hoping the pics i saw of this were backstage photos and it was gonna be combed out.. but clearly the devil is a liar and she did! oh my lamb *clutches pearls*


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I prefer her Doobie over her mullet.  
I just hope Miley doesnt start wearing a doobie and mainstream media says she created the style.


----------



## Sasha2012

She collected the coveted Icon prize at Sunday night's 2013 American Music Awards.

And Rihanna proved that she was an icon of the sartorial world as well as the music industry as she paraded her envy-inducing figure in a typically daring ensemble. 

The 25-year-old singer looked positively jaw-dropping as she showcased her toned midriff in a plunging sequin-embellished bra top, which flashed a glimpse of one of her numerous tattoos.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-figure-plunging-bra-top.html#ixzz2lfnjOPgz


----------



## AEGIS

you can't tell me Melissa 

1. doesn't look like Tyone Biggums; and 
2. ain't on that same stuff


----------



## .pursefiend.

AEGIS said:


> you can't tell me Melissa
> 
> 1. doesn't look like Tyone Biggums; and
> 2. ain't on that same stuff




all day long!


----------



## terebina786

I don't like anything about her look.  That hand tattoo is really awful.


----------



## Nathalya

her make up is everything


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> you can't tell me Melissa
> 
> 1. doesn't look like Tyone Biggums; and
> 2. ain't on that same stuff


 


CORNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Why is Marc Anthony dressed like that?


----------



## Sassys

talldrnkofwater said:


> Why is Marc Anthony dressed like that?


 
Why is he wearing a wedding ring?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ladybug09 said:


> U r in denial...lol



 Leave me alone. Let me stay in denial, hehe. 


Some random is pressed and claiming that Rihanna stole the hair wrap  Necole *****ie posted it on her site. People are ridiculous.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Sassys said:


> Why is he wearing a wedding ring?



hmmm- Casper better watch out.  I didnt even notice that.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I didn't really like her first outfit (whichever one was the skirt and the bralette), but I like the second one. And I think her hair looks cute


----------



## Belle49

I'm still trying to understand why she got the icon award


----------



## NY_Mami

Still can't with the Doobie Wrap... I was like was she running late and said _":censor: it"_????...


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> CORNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





you know I'm right!! i was like "why is Tyrone next to Rhi?"


----------



## knics33

I just saw on Facebook where MAC Cosmetics congratulated her on her win, which was nice. 

IDK - she hasn't been around near long enough to even be eligible for an icon award IMO. A lot of the posters on the MAC FB post were less than enthused with her win.


----------



## michie

I don't understand why people complain about things like this. It's chosen by the viewers (fans, or those who participate and vote).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think this award is that big of a deal. It's the AMAs. 

JMO.

Her label probably got it for her so she would show up.

JLO tried that once with Billboard and they told her to kick rocks.


----------



## michie

^That too. I don't hold any of these award shows in high regard, TBH.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't think this award is that big of a deal. It's the AMAs.
> 
> JMO.
> 
> Her label probably got it for her so she would show up.
> 
> JLO tried that once with Billboard and they told her to kick rocks.


 
Agree. AMA awards is based on fans, not what the industry voted (Grammy)


----------



## New-New

NY_Mami said:


> Still can't with the Doobie Wrap... I was like was she running late and said _":censor: it"_????...



it really be like that sometimes. all she need is her scarf.


----------



## NY_Mami

New-New said:


> it really be like that sometimes. all she need is her scarf.



If I were running errands and didn't want to take out my Doobie I'd put on a scarf and a beanie cap over it...


----------



## New-New

NY_Mami said:


> If I were running errands and didn't want to take out my Doobie I'd put on a scarf and a beanie cap over it...



to quote my friend sierra "if ain't nobody there, i'm not unwrappin this hair"


----------



## chantal1922

AEGIS said:


> you can't tell me Melissa
> 
> 1. doesn't look like Tyone Biggums; and
> 2. ain't on that same stuff



Aww damn


----------



## Sassys

Out with Drake in LA


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is that the final version of her tat?


----------



## knasarae

So is this a permanent wrap?  Does she just slide it on and off her head like a cap?


----------



## AEGIS

she should go back to her short cut


----------



## .pursefiend.

knasarae said:


> So is this a permanent wrap?  Does she just slide it on and off her head like a cap?



i just had a visual


----------



## DC-Cutie

That wrap is gonna be nice and right when she takes it down just in time for Thanksgiving!


----------



## SophiaLee

knasarae said:


> So is this a permanent wrap?  Does she just slide it on and off her head like a cap?



I swear I thinks that what it is.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> you can't tell me Melissa
> 
> 1. doesn't look like Tyone Biggums; and
> 2. ain't on that same stuff


----------



## NY_Mami

knasarae said:


> So is this a permanent wrap?  Does she just slide it on and off her head like a cap?



Lol no... She needs to take the pins out... She is ratchet...


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> That wrap is gonna be nice and right when she takes it down just in time for Thanksgiving!



Bajans don't celebrate Turkey Day...


----------



## DC-Cutie

NY_Mami said:


> Bajans don't celebrate Turkey Day...



Hmmm, I'll have to tell that to the one Bajan that has occupied  our family table for the last 8 thanksgivings


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to tell that to the one Bajan that has occupied  our family table for the last 8 thanksgivings



If they're in the US, they celebrate.  My family is Antiguan and we celebrate.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> If they're in the US, they celebrate.  My family is Antiguan and we celebrate.



Ok!  Food is food! Eat up Bajans, Antiguans, Jamaicans, Trinis and anybody else


----------



## AEGIS

hmmm Caribbean thanksgivings are the best

all that yummy meats marinated like only Caribbean folk can do it


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm looking forward to rice & peas, goat and soup w/ dumplings.  My sister better not skimp on the dumplings lol


----------



## chantal1922

Y'all are make me hungry!


----------



## YSoLovely

Rihanna's tour has grossed more than *140 Million Dollars *from 1.6 million sold tickets according to Billboard Biz. 
That's so f*cking amazing. Proud to be DoobieRih stan :cry:


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> hmmm Caribbean thanksgivings are the best
> 
> all that yummy meats marinated like only Caribbean folk can do it



Yaaassssss!!  The said Bajan I spoke of earlier always bring the best marinated turkey or oxtails!  I'm getting the recipe if I have to choke it out of him or rejevoke next year's standing invite 



talldrnkofwater said:


> I'm looking forward to rice & peas, goat and soup w/ dumplings.  My sister better not skimp on the dumplings lol



Mouth is now watering....  Thanks. Thanks a lot


----------



## Nathalya

YSoLovely said:


> Rihanna's tour has grossed more than 140 Million Dollars from 1.6 million sold tickets according to Billboard Biz.
> That's so f*cking amazing. Proud to be *DoobieRih *stan :cry:



:lolots:


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to tell that to the one Bajan that has occupied  our family table for the last 8 thanksgivings



Some do, I know my aunt used to harvest turkey's on the Island just to fatten them up in time for Turkey day, but it's not a holiday they celebrate, unless they live over in the US...


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> Yaaassssss!!  The said Bajan I spoke of earlier always bring the best marinated turkey or oxtails!  I'm getting the recipe if I have to choke it out of him or rejevoke next year's standing invite
> 
> 
> 
> Mouth is now watering....  Thanks. Thanks a lot



Y'all eat oxtail, rice and pea, and plantain on Thanksgiving????... OH WORD???... Do y'all use Jerk seasoning on the Turkey???....


----------



## AEGIS

NY_Mami said:


> Y'all eat oxtail, rice and pea, and plantain on Thanksgiving????... OH WORD???... Do y'all use Jerk seasoning on the Turkey???....





i got my plantains ready to fry for tomorrow
no oxtail though
rice and beans
and i def. season my turkey with caribbean seasonings
i tried to follow a recipe last year online...
imma just stick to what i know lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

NY_Mami said:


> Y'all eat oxtail, rice and pea, and plantain on Thanksgiving????... OH WORD???... Do y'all use Jerk seasoning on the Turkey???....



I'm not West Indian, but I will eat what taste good in thanksgiving table. It's a time to be thankful for ALL foods


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/28/rihanna-pre-thanksgiving-finale-party/

Rihanna arrives in style to the birthday party of her brother, Rorrey Fenty, at Finale night club on Wednesday (November 27) in New York City.

The 25-year-old entertainer tweeted, My big lil bro @rorreyfenty birthday ba$hment continues!! Tonight in #NYC.

Rihanna then returned to her hotel along Park Avenue. Love the smell of NYC! she added.

Yesterday, Ri pledged a $100,000 donation to UNICEF to help in the relief of the Philippines following the devastating Super Typhoon Haiyan. Thank you @RobinsonCano and @SkyDigg4 for getting on board with @UNICEF to help the people of the Philippines!! http://******/IsXWeZ.


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not West Indian, but I will eat what taste good in thanksgiving table. It's a time to be thankful for ALL foods



preach!


----------



## michie

She really don't want that doobie to frizz, huh?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

100k for the Philippines?  Now that's a donation!


----------



## NY_Mami

She still in that Doobie.... _CHIIIIIILE_...


----------



## .pursefiend.

those giuseppes though


----------



## NY_Mami

LAWD!!!! Why did I just see this on FB????...


----------



## shortsweetness

Chloe_chick999 said:


> 100k for the Philippines?  Now that's a donation!



Agreed!!! Great job Rih Rih!!!!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

AEGIS said:


> i got my plantains ready to fry for tomorrow
> no oxtail though
> rice and beans
> and i def. season my turkey with caribbean seasonings
> i tried to follow a recipe last year online...
> imma just stick to what i know lol


plantains...*mouth waters*


----------



## c0uture

Yay for the 100K donation!


----------



## sanmi

She's a great Lady. $100k for the Philippines.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I think the doobie is just her doing something different. If she had worn a normal hairstyle, there would be no 'uproar'. Just the usual, "Rih looked pretty".

I saw on tumblr once someone wrote, "The amount of don't give a f*k Rihanna has is inspirational". Lol

I think that sums her up perfectly.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/02/rihanna-heartbroken-over-paul-walkers-death/

Rihanna greets her dad Ronald Fenty outside of the Montage Hotel before getting into a car on Sunday (December 1) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 25-year-old entertainer was also joined by her best gal pal Melissa Forde.

Very Very sad newsIm so heartbroken about this! #PW, she tweeted about Paul Walkers untimely death the day before.

Earlier in the week, RiRi arrived in style to her brother Rorrey Fentys birthday party at Finale night club in New York City.

In case you missed them, Katy Perry shared some fun Instagram photos of her and Rihanna hanging out together!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Lakers game with her brother Rajad. (December 1)


----------



## Sinarta

Her friend really does look like she is on that narcotic. That hair style should last for days. She had it wrapped up for over a week straight.


----------



## Nathalya

Aww i thought she only had an older brother


----------



## brownsugarplum

Rihanna at Jay Brown's Birthday Party in Napa Valley....


----------



## YSoLovely

Gawjus.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Beautiful


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/08/rihanna-watched-monster-video-thanks-fans-for-support/

Rihanna wears a Nike sweatshirt as she leaves one of her favorite restaurants Il Ristorante di Giorgio Baldi on Saturday evening (December 7) in Santa Monica, Calif.

Saw #TheMONSTER Video yesterday! @Eminem U R 1 cool muthaphucka! Congrats on this record man & THANKS to all of you who support us on iTunes the 25-year-old entertainer tweeted that same day.

We cant wait to see the completed The Monster music video featuring RiRi and Eminem!

Last weekend, Ri greeted her father Ronald Fenty outside of the Montage Hotel before hopping in a car.


----------



## Sassys

Nyc 12/11/13


----------



## .pursefiend.

That lipstick is pretty. Thank gawddddddd she unwrapped her hair


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/12/rihanna-breaks-record-for-most-number-one-pop-songs/

Rihanna bundles up to keep herself warm in the freezing cold weather while heading to the recording studio on Thursday afternoon (December 12) in New York City.

The 25-year-old singer broke the record for most number one pop songs on the Billboard chart when her song The Monster with Eminem went to the top of the chart this week.

Rihanna has eleven number one songs on the Pop chart, which puts her in the lead past her friend Katy Perry who has ten number ones on that chart.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/12/rihanna-celebrates-thirteeth-number-1-hit-song-with-monster/

Rihanna wears a big fur coat as she heads out in the Soho neighborhood of New York City on Wednesday evening (December 11).

The 25-year-old entertainer received some amazing news that same day!

Ohhhhhh BOMBA!!!! #Jah RULE every ting!!!! We are #1 in this muthaPHUCKA!!!! @Eminem congrats to you and all the fans!! RiRi tweeted that day. Wow!! I cant tell yall how Im shaking! I cant believe this!! You did this!! #13 number 1&#8242;s! Where dey do dat at? Hardly! Yall epic az phuck

Congratulations on the 13th number one song, Rihanna! Heres to thirteen more!


----------



## NY_Mami

I am seriously confused on how they manage to do what is left of her hair... She had no edges yesterday, now she has side edges. Is it a short wig???...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/17/rihanna-billboard-fourth-top-artist-of-2013/

Rihanna sports a bold pink jacket while grabbing dinner with some friends on Monday (December 16) in New York Citys SoHo district.

Over the weekend, the 25-year-old entertainer was all smiles while stepping out of Milk Studios in the Big Apple.

In case you missed it, check out Rihanna and Eminems new music video for their latest single Monster.

It was recently announced that Ri is Billboards fourth top artist of 2013, with Justin Timberlake, Taylor Swift, and Bruno Mars taking the top three spots.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Her face looks so pretty against that pink.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna Is The Face Of Balmains Spring 2014 Campaign.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That tattoo.


----------



## NY_Mami

She should've gotten that henna tattoo in white ink to contrast the existing one...


----------



## GOALdigger

Goes to tweeze eyebrows


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/18/rihanna-balmain-springsummer-2014-campaign/

Check out Rihanna looking fierce and fabulous in these brand new images from the Balmain Spring/Summer 2014 campaign!

The 25-year-old entertainer serves as the new face for the fashion brand in the shots photographed by Inez vanLamsweerde and Vinoodh Matadin.

Guess whos the new BALMAIN Woman???!!!!!!! #BALMAIN #MommaImadeIt #CaribbeanGalRunTing, Ri wrote on her Twitter account.

In front of the camera, she makes you feel like she is the only girl in the world, creative director Olivier Rousteing said in a statement (via Vogue). When the woman that inspires you wears your creations, your vision feels complete.


----------



## knasarae

Her Balmain pictures are flawless.


----------



## YSoLovely

Yaaaaaas Bish! Serve!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

She looks great. I must be the only one that likes her tattoo...


----------



## Nathalya

Gawjusss


----------



## AEGIS

her hand tats are literally the worst ever


----------



## Lapis

LouboutinHottie said:


> She looks great. I must be the only one that likes her tattoo...



I think it's cool but I have a large-ish henna styled piece on my back


----------



## BagOuttaHell

AEGIS said:


> her hand tats are literally the worst ever



It really is.

I thought it would grow on me as it healed.

I hate to say it but it looks like her hand is dirty.

IMO it takes away from the pics.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> It really is.
> 
> I thought it would grow on me as it healed.
> 
> I hate to say it but it looks like her hand is dirty.
> 
> IMO it takes away from the pics.



I agree... it's not growing on me either. It looks poorly done and just distracts. It's honestly the first thing my eyes went to on the Balmain pics.


----------



## knasarae

I love tatts but I must say I'm not feeling the hand one either.  My favorite is the one inspired by her grandmother.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Her hair in the Balmain pics....Gorgeous.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

The specific thing I like about her is how she is effortlessly amazing in editorials, totally giving (super)models a run for their money!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/19/rihanna-the-monster-holds-second-week-at-number-one/

Rihanna tries to keep warm in her fur coat as she makes her way to Marquee Nightclub for a night out with her best gal pal Melissa Forde on Wednesday (December 18) in New York City.

The 25-year-old entertainers latest single with Eminem The Monster holds tight at #1 for a second week in a row atop The Billboard Hot 100  Congrats RiRi!

In case you missed it, check out Rihanna looking fierce and fabulous in these brand new images from her Balmain Spring/Summer 2014 campaign.


----------



## Sassys

NYC club


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

I like her jacket, makeup and hair but it's too cold for shorts in NYC.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> I like her jacket, makeup and hair but it's too cold for shorts in NYC.




It wasn't that cold yesterday. You can get away with shorts from door to door. It's not like these people are walking 10 city blocks or hopping on the train. Their driver picks them up from their front door and drops them off at another front door.


----------



## Barbora

She literally looks like a whore SMH


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> It wasn't that cold yesterday. You can get away with shorts from door to door. It's not like these people are walking 10 city blocks or hopping on the train. Their driver picks them up from their front door and drops them off at another front door.



The pics are from the day before yesterday, it was colder and even if she's hoping out of a car it's still December in NYC and shorts isn't a good look.


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> The pics are from the day before yesterday, it was colder and even if she's hoping out of a car it's still December in NYC and shorts isn't a good look.





I mean does it matter what month it is if it's warm? It's 70 degrees today in the DMV. you are gonna wear a sweater just cause it's December?


----------



## terebina786

I kinda get it... I refused to wear nylons at the beginning of December but I felt a little stupid traipsing around Toronto bare-legged even though I wasn't cold.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> The pics are from the day before yesterday, it was colder and even if she's hoping out of a car it's still December in NYC and shorts isn't a good look.


I guess 50 degrees is colder than 55  But shouldn't you dress for the weather and not the month?


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> I guess 50 degrees is colder than 55  But shouldn't you dress for the weather and not the month?



50 degrees is cool, not shorts weather IMO.



AEGIS said:


> I mean does it matter what month it is if it's warm? It's 70 degrees today in the DMV. you are gonna wear a sweater just cause it's December?



Shorts in December in New York City is a no to me, the weather was nice today but enough to bring out the shorts and I get she was going to a club so just hoping out the car. Now if I was in the Bahamas or some other warm weather region that would be different plus it was at night so it gets colder but to each his own. I was just giving my opinion, Rihanna clearly gives no effs and is gonna wear what she wants lol yall can too. We can just agree to disagree.


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> 50 degrees is cool, not shorts weather IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Shorts in December in New York City is a no to me, the weather was nice today but enough to bring out the shorts and I get she was going to a club so just hoping out the car. Now if I was in the Bahamas or some other warm weather region that would be different plus it was at night so it gets colder but to each his own. I was just giving my opinion, Rihanna clearly gives no effs and is gonna wear what she wants lol yall can too. We can just agree to disagree.




no argument here
it was 70 degrees here and im sure people wipped out shorts to take advantage of our unseasonably warm day
it was colder in NY


----------



## .pursefiend.

I'm just here reporting the gossip..

--------------------------
*Karrueche Gets Blocked From Attending Same Club As Rihanna*

                                  	                     Mon, Dec 23 2013 by *****ie Staff | Filed Under: Celebrities 




 Last week, Rihanna&#8217;s nemesis Karrueche Tran and her buddy Teyana Taylor were sending subshots on Twitter and now we know why.
 On Thursday night, it was &#8220;access denied&#8221; for Karrueche as she tried  to enter the same New York City nightclub that Rihanna was at. According  to a source, Kae stepped out for a night of fun at Pink Elephant, but  could not get past the velvet ropes because RiRi was inside. A rep from  the club told Page Six:
&#8220;She wasn&#8217;t let in as a courtesy to Rihanna. To keep the  peace, they decided it was in everybody&#8217;s best interest if they weren&#8217;t  on the dance floor at the same time.&#8221;​ Coincidentally, that same night Karrueche sent out a tweet that  said,  &#8220;You a wack b-tch and you know it,&#8221; and Teyana Taylor added a few  tweets of her own that said, &#8220;B-tches be shook&#8221; and &#8220;Scary *** b-tches.&#8221;
 Not one to keep quiet when ish goes down, Rihanna&#8217;s bestie Melissa  decided to poke fun at Karrueche&#8217;s club diss with a few Instagram posts  on Saturday. First, she posted a meme that read, &#8220;Hey I&#8217;m Outside Can  You Get Me In,&#8221; followed by &#8220;Dear Ratchet B-tches In VIP, You paid to be  in VIP, you&#8217;re not actually a VIP.&#8221;  When fans of Rihanna started  commenting that she was only VIP because of her famous best friend, she  responded:
Y&#8217;all mutherf-ckers are Madddd cuz I&#8217;m calling b-tches n  Mitches out like da empire!!!! M$$ can post sh-t like this cuz I don&#8217;t  give a f-ck bout no VIP sh-tt look how one truthful post got y&#8217;all hoes  like scrambled eggs. #sorrypplitsmyf-ckingpage #iwillberealifiwantto​ Oh the drama!
 The last time a New York club let two beefing artists in the same club, we all know what happened, so can you blame the Pink Elephant?


Read more:  Necole *****ie.com: Karrueche Gets Blocked From Attending Same Club As Rihanna http://necolebitchie.com/2013/12/23...attending-same-club-as-rihanna/#ixzz2oK71cBnD


----------



## brownsugarplum

They are all very Classy.


----------



## YSoLovely

lol.


----------



## AEGIS

how is that even Rihanna's fault though?
seems like the club made that decision

Teyana Taylor is such a non-motherf*cking factor
like girl bye
I just wanna swap at her like a fly


----------



## .pursefiend.

AEGIS said:


> how is that even Rihanna's fault though?
> seems like the club made that decision
> 
> Teyana Taylor is such a non-motherf*cking factor
> like girl bye
> *I just wanna swap at her like a fly*



i literally lol'd


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

> Yall mutherf-ckers are Madddd cuz Im calling b-tches n  Mitches out  like da empire!!!! M$$ can post sh-t like this cuz I dont  give a f-ck  bout no VIP sh-tt look how one truthful post got yall hoes  like  scrambled eggs. #sorrypplitsmyf-ckingpage #iwillberealifiwantto



Melissa / Me-Lesser

Child stop. You wouldn't be anywhere without your bff.


----------



## AEGIS

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Melissa / Me-Lesser
> 
> Child stop. You wouldn't be anywhere without your bff.




and neither would Kookaroacha be w/o Chris
and Teyana w/o one MTV episode she clings to
her song is Google Me but when I do...it's an invalid search
sitdown Teyana!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

AEGIS said:


> and neither would Kookaroacha be w/o Chris
> and Teyana w/o one MTV episode she clings to
> * her song is Google Me but when I do...it's an invalid search*
> sitdown Teyana!


----------



## YSoLovely

CommeUneEtoile said:


> *Melissa / Me-Lesser
> *
> Child stop. You wouldn't be anywhere without your bff.



deeeaaaaad. :lolots:




AEGIS said:


> how is that even Rihanna's fault though?
> seems like the club made that decision
> 
> Teyana Taylor is such a non-motherf*cking factor
> like girl bye
> *I just wanna swap at her like a fly*



Bish!! 



AEGIS said:


> and neither would Kookaroacha be w/o Chris
> and Teyana w/o one MTV episode she clings to
> *her song is Google Me but when I do...it's an invalid search*
> sitdown Teyana!




You know...  ...

Bwahahahhaha. Really, though, what does she do!? The only thing she accomplished in 2013 was getting herself dropped from Adidas over some e-thuggin... no songs, no album, not even a feature or a cameo..


----------



## NY_Mami

.pursefiend. said:


> I'm just here reporting the gossip..
> 
> --------------------------
> *Karrueche Gets Blocked From Attending Same Club As Rihanna*
> 
> Mon, Dec 23 2013 by *****ie Staff | Filed Under: Celebrities
> cdn.necolebitchie.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Rihanna-At-Pink-Elephant.jpg
> Last week, Rihannas nemesis Karrueche Tran and her buddy Teyana Taylor were sending subshots on Twitter and now we know why.
> On Thursday night, it was access denied for Karrueche as she tried  to enter the same New York City nightclub that Rihanna was at. According  to a source, Kae stepped out for a night of fun at Pink Elephant, but  could not get past the velvet ropes because RiRi was inside. A rep from  the club told Page Six:
> She wasnt let in as a courtesy to Rihanna. To keep the  peace, they decided it was in everybodys best interest if they werent  on the dance floor at the same time.​ Coincidentally, that same night Karrueche sent out a tweet that  said,  You a wack b-tch and you know it, and Teyana Taylor added a few  tweets of her own that said, B-tches be shook and Scary *** b-tches.
> Not one to keep quiet when ish goes down, Rihannas bestie Melissa  decided to poke fun at Karrueches club diss with a few Instagram posts  on Saturday. First, she posted a meme that read, Hey Im Outside Can  You Get Me In, followed by Dear Ratchet B-tches In VIP, You paid to be  in VIP, youre not actually a VIP.  When fans of Rihanna started  commenting that she was only VIP because of her famous best friend, she  responded:
> Yall mutherf-ckers are Madddd cuz Im calling b-tches n  Mitches out like da empire!!!! M$$ can post sh-t like this cuz I dont  give a f-ck bout no VIP sh-tt look how one truthful post got yall hoes  like scrambled eggs. #sorrypplitsmyf-ckingpage #iwillberealifiwantto​ Oh the drama!
> The last time a New York club let two beefing artists in the same club, we all know what happened, so can you blame the Pink Elephant?
> 
> 
> Read more:  Necole *****ie.com: Karrueche Gets Blocked From Attending Same Club As Rihanna http://necolebitchie.com/2013/12/23...attending-same-club-as-rihanna/#ixzz2oK71cBnD



All of this over Chris Brown???... These heffas need to get they lives... Because he is not worth it....


----------



## Ladybug09

brownsugarplum said:


> They are all very Classy.



Right...


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna posted photos insinuating she had attended a sexy slumber party.

But her saucy Santa-inspired ensemble wasn't limited to the festive red sheets.

The 25-year-old wore her scantily-clad ensemble to her friend Leandra's Christmas-themed Lingerie Party at Priva Barbados Lounge and Night Club on Monday, adding on a shaggy St Nick coat upon leaving.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erie-poses-Christmas-party.html#ixzz2oMLbtnVn


----------



## vimrod

brownsugarplum said:


> They are all very Classy.



Klassy. 

The irony of one hanger-on calling out another hanger-on. Karruechue is semi-known because of Chris Brown and Melissa is Rihanna's BFF. If I were her, I wouldn't be bragging about being VIP because without Rihanna she'd just be a plain ole P.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/25/rihanna-is-a-red-nosed-reindeer-at-her-christmas-eve-party/

Rihanna shows off her red nose and reindeer ears while attending a Christmas Eve Party with her family on Tuesday (December 24) in Barbados.

The 25-year-old singer was seen unwrapping gifts with her family in the photos she shared with fans. She even danced along to Mariah Careys song All I Want for Christmas Is You in one video shared to Instagram. Watch below!

Im UNWRAPPING gifts!! Rihanna said in reply to fans. And P.S. I hand wrap every single gift I give, all on Christmas Eve, every year in Barbados! My assistant stays in America with her family!


----------



## Nathalya

Nice carpet


----------



## Sasha2012

She's one of the most famous solo artists in the entire world, but when Rihanna is back in her home country of Barbados, the singer likes to keep things real.

Her fans couldn't believe their eyes when they spotted the Pour It Up star indulging in a last-minute festive shopping spree on Christmas Eve.

The 25-year-old headed to Cave Shepherd, the largest department store in the Caribbean in order to stock up on a few gifts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dos-wearing-patterned-suit.html#ixzz2oWDkSOHF


----------



## murt

She is really gorgeous....... I like the dept. store shopping outfit.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Those instagram pics were so cute, and the pics of her in the department store, I agree she looks so gorgeous! love her outfit too


----------



## Sasha2012

After the joy of spending Christmas with her family in Barbados and unwrapping presents together, Rihanna finally headed outdoors for some fun in the sun on her short Yuletide vacation.

Looking totally ship shape-ly, Rihanna wore a pair of cornflower blue 40s-style bathers teamed with a baby blue bikini top, over which she threw on an oversized light blue denim shirt to keep herself totally colour co-ordinated. 

Wearing as many hues of blue as she could manage in the one skimpy outfit, even Rihanna's sunglasses had two different shades of blue. The rims matching her lighter bikini top, while the glasses matched the deeper blue of her super sexy shorts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-manage-one-skimpy-outfit.html#ixzz2oeEJBkr1


----------



## AEGIS

an alma bb to the beach?  luxury ain't luxury if it's frivilous


----------



## .pursefiend.

she has a really nice selection of bathing suits


----------



## GOALdigger

hated it


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Not cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been making the most of a rare break in her schedule by enjoying a sun-soaked festive break in her native Barbados. 

And Rihanna seemed to be in the full swing of relaxation as she kicked back on the beach on Friday. 

Posting numerous shots on her Instagram page, the 25-year-old singer seemed to be smoking a suspicious cigarette as she enjoyed a low-key day of fun.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...suspicious-cigarette-beach.html#ixzz2okZVCEug


----------



## djsmom




----------



## knics33

She looks tired and worn out in the last set of pics. She should do herself a favor and make the Melissa chick stop leaching on her...


----------



## berrydiva

knics33 said:


> She looks tired and worn out in the last set of pics. She should do herself a favor and make the Melissa chick stop leaching on her...


She never looks happy to me...like truly happy happy. I know it's wrong to judge from a few pics but that's the impression I get sometimes looking at her.


She looks fantastic in that yellow color and that army green bikini.


----------



## AEGIS

knics33 said:


> She looks tired and worn out in the last set of pics. She should do herself a favor and make the Melissa chick stop leaching on her...




of all the things that could stress her out, I doubt Melissa is on that list


----------



## knics33

AEGIS said:


> of all the things that could stress her out, I doubt Melissa is on that list



Should have clarified myself. I think she should make her go home not for stress, but for many other reasons.


----------



## AEGIS

knics33 said:


> Should have clarified myself. I think she should make her go home not for stress, but for many other reasons.



like what?


----------



## Sasha2012

It's another day, another bikini for Rihanna.

On Saturday she posted an Instagram shot of herself from her vacation in Barbados, this time in a skimpy gold and rhinestone two piece (and, yes, that mysterious cigarette was in her hand again) as she posed by a pool with her brother Rajad.

Earlier in the week she showed off her curves in a khaki number and also a more conservative blue swim suit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...piece-soaking-sun-Barbados.html#ixzz2oqFKHViv


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like that bikini.


----------



## Sasha2012

I like her bikini too, she looks good. 

Rihanna will be hosting a New Years 2014 celebration at 40/40 Club in New York City.


----------



## saira1214

I'm surprised that she stays at a hotel when she is there. No house?


----------



## myown

is the tattoo on her hand real?


----------



## GOALdigger

her skin on her body is beautiful.


----------



## CeeJay

^^ yes, unfortunately .. it is real.


----------



## AEGIS

that bikini is really pretty


----------



## Chloe302225

saira1214 said:


> I'm surprised that she stays at a hotel when she is there. No house?


she has her own house its located on the hotel grounds, the same as Simon Cowell


----------



## Ladybug09

saira1214 said:


> I'm surprised that she stays at a hotel when she is there. No house?



She may not want to invite the paps into her family's space.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

her skin is flawless


----------



## .pursefiend.

love that yellow outfit


----------



## Stephanie***

Her body is perfection! she squats.... that's obvious! I want her butt!


----------



## Sassys

NYE


----------



## michie

That lipstick is gorgeous on her!


----------



## NY_Mami

saira1214 said:


> I'm surprised that she stays at a hotel when she is there. No house?





She stays at the Spring Cove House Villa in St. James.... it's next to the Sandy Lane Hotel but it definitely beats a hotel, having a house to yourself with a personal chef, and personal housekeeping staff, don't have to share wifi with 50 other guests... etc...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her headpiece. She changed her shoes?


----------



## YSoLovely

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I like her headpiece.* She changed her shoes?*




Mid-walk. Like a bawse.


----------



## Nolia

Sasha2012 said:


> I like her bikini too, she looks good.
> 
> Rihanna will be hosting a New Years 2014 celebration at 40/40 Club in New York City.



Any ID on this bikini?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

She looks great. The scrappy sandals looks better.


----------



## NY_Mami

Her mirror I saw on either Horchow or Z Gallerie...


----------



## lp640

So I see she did buy that $14.6MM NYC apartment and has moved in.   Those New Year's party pics above match the old listing photos of the place:

http://www.rsvlts.com/2013/09/11/a-look-inside-rihannas-14-6-million-soho-penthouse/

Good for her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The furniture in her place looks amazing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That apartment looks nice from the listing pics.


----------



## .pursefiend.

michie said:


> That lipstick is gorgeous on her!



it really is. is that one from her line with mac?


----------



## .pursefiend.

NY_Mami said:


> Her mirror I saw on either Horchow or Z Gallerie...



i think i saw it on z gallerie


----------



## Sassys

More from NYE


----------



## saira1214

NY_Mami said:


> She stays at the Spring Cove House Villa in St. James.... it's next to the Sandy Lane Hotel but it definitely beats a hotel, having a house to yourself with a personal chef, and personal housekeeping staff, don't have to share wifi with 50 other guests... etc...



Ah, I see. I saw an employee with a Sandy Lane shirt and I was like, what???? I know it is a nice hotel and all, but...


----------



## NY_Mami

saira1214 said:


> Ah, I see. I saw an employee with a Sandy Lane shirt and I was like, what???? I know it is a nice hotel and all, but...





The employees at Sandy Lane probably work at the villas too....


----------



## Chloe302225

NY_Mami said:


> The employees at Sandy Lane probably work at the villas too....


Her house is on the Sandy Lane Property. You get access to all hotel amenities with it Simon Cowell owns a house on the property like her


----------



## AEGIS

NY_Mami said:


> Her mirror I saw on either Horchow or Z Gallerie...



zgallerie


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

1/6/13

Her skin looks great and I love the Chanel clutches. I guess she was extra excited about them since she's carrying two, lol.


----------



## michie

How tall is she, with those big ol' feet?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^lol I don't know maybe 5'7 or 5'8


----------



## Ladybug09

Face is orange....her hand looks like she has on a lace glove.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I love those clutches.

But she's looking like a hood Oompa Loompa.. So orange


----------



## vimrod

I feel like if she got rid of all those tattoos, she'd look clean again. She consistently looks in need of a shower, it's the oddest thing for such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Sassys

Nets game


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is that real or fanmade?


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

BagOuttaHell said:


> Is that real or fanmade?




Real. It's on her instagram


----------



## Nathalya

The cover looks... sweet


----------



## YSoLovely

I want every single bracelet Rih's wearing on that cover...


----------



## vimrod

The stylist did a shoddy job. It looks like Rihanna is bald and someone just randomly placed on a weave on her head as she lay down.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Shakira needs her curls back. She's losing next to Rih.


----------



## djsmom

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Shakira needs her curls back. She's losing next to Rih.




I need the "Hips Don't "Lie", Shakira back; she doesn't have that exotic look anymore.


----------



## Sassys

She can't be a fan! Rihanna 'refused to let hit show Girls use her song' reveals programme's music supervisor

It appears Rihanna is no fan of HBO's hit show Girls.

For it has emerged that the singer refused to allow one of her songs to feature on the series.
The show's music producer Manish Raval revealed that they were snubbed by the Barbadian beauty after they sought permission to use her tune Talk That Talk.
It had been chosen to feature in a drug addled scene starring Lena Dunham in a nightclub in the programme's second series.

However he insisted it was a blessing in disguise as they ended up with an even better number by Swedish electro group Icona Pop, which he thought was one of the best uses of sound in the whole of the second series.
He told Radio.com: 'You know, honestly, I don&#8217;t know. The scene that she denied it for was the Icona Pop scene. 
'They didn&#8217;t give a reason, we didn&#8217;t ask for a reason. So I can&#8217;t speculate as to why, but you know, it&#8217;s a happy accident.
'She said no and we happened to find the Icona Pop song.'

Perhaps Rihanna was intimidated at the thought of her song featuring in a scene alongside self-styled feminist icon Lena.
The scene in question saw her character Hannah snort lines of cocaine, before dancing in a nightclub with her roommate Elijah.
And Manish said he was delighted with how things turned out, adding: 'The Icona Pop scene was something I was really proud of.
'You know after we had shot it and edited it, I was just waiting for it to come out. People responded so much to the Robyn song ["Dancing On My Own"] in season one, I knew people were going to have the same response to the Icona Pop thing.
'And also because, they were an unsigned band and no one knew the song. It was going to be an inherently original moment. Even when I hear the song now I think of the scene.'

While Rihanna is in no need of any exposure, it certainly helped the Swedish group to have a tune in one of the America's trendiest shows.
The song ended up reaching number three on the Billboard charts, and did even better in the UK, where it topped the charts.
It has also continued to do well in the soundtrack market, as it has been used in The Vampire Diaries, and the film Ladies Man: A Made Movie, and was used in trailers for the movie's Fun Size and the movie The Heat starring Melissa McCarthy and Sandra Bullock.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...one-songs-reveals-shows-music-supervisor.html


----------



## .pursefiend.

that's her perogative


----------



## Ladybug09

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Shakira needs her curls back. She's losing next to Rih.











djsmom said:


> I need the "Hips Don't "Lie", Shakira back; she doesn't have that exotic look anymore.


All of this.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I bet she doesn't even own the rights to that song. 

If she does, I don't blame her.

I HATE that show.


----------



## knics33

Lol I love Girls.


----------



## .pursefiend.

BagOuttaHell said:


> I bet she doesn't even own the rights to that song.
> 
> If she does, I don't blame her.
> 
> I HATE that show.



I was just reading the wiki page on that show (cuz I thought it would be something I would be interested in) but nope.. i'll pass as well


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I bet she doesn't even own the rights to that song.
> 
> If she does, I don't blame her.
> 
> I HATE that show.



I had to look up who wrote it, because the first thing I thought was, she has no rights if she didn't write it. I watched 3 episodes of Girls and could not get into it. I just could not relate to the characters or their tacky clothes and apartments lol

Sex scenes where way to awkward for me. I was embarrassed for them lol


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I liked the first season of Girls- it got better after the 3rd episode.  I couldn't get into the 2nd season so I stopped watching.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I watched one episode. Watching the main character prance around nude for no reason at all was enough for me.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I watched one episode. Watching the main character prance around nude for no reason at all was enough for me.



Don't get me started on that lol


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> I watched one episode. Watching the main character prance around nude for no reason at all was enough for me.



Ha yeah she most definitely loves to get naked... not sure why.

And I agree that the 1st season is better than the second.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> I love those clutches.
> 
> But she's looking like *a hood Oompa Loompa*.. So orange


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I had to look up who wrote it, because the first thing I thought was, she has no rights if she didn't write it. I watched 3 episodes of Girls and could not get into it. I just could not relate to the characters or their tacky clothes *and apartments* lol
> 
> Sex scenes where way to awkward for me. I was embarrassed for them lol


 

lol!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna is no stranger to tattoos, with around 20 of them already decorating various parts of her body. 

The 25-year-old singer added to her extensive collection when she visited Bang Bang Tattoos in New York City on Saturday. 

She stayed inside from midnight and until 5am, emerging to admire the work done on her right wrist, alongside the artist.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-wrist-staying-night-done.html#ixzz2q9ETTDZe


----------



## berrydiva

I'm convinced the show Girls appeals to everyone who has never been to Brooklyn and/or NYC. The characters and settings are completely unrealistic. Brian Williams daughter is so awful on that show.

I agree with everyone that I doubt Rihanna owns the rights to that song or any of her songs actually.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ She has writing credits on more songs than people think.

The pic with the little girl is cute. I'm just gonna pretend like I didn't see/hear anything about her adding to that tattoo. SMH. I miss the days when she kept her tats small and dainty.

She's on her way to Brazil for a 3 day Vogue shoot. That should be interesting.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^^ She has writing credits on more songs than people think.


I think you can have writing credits without owning the rights to your songs. Rights to your music is a completely different thing from credits on your album; hence Prince changing his name to a symbol - the record company owned his name...they trademarked it and reaped the benefits. She has 7 albums...say 12 songs per album that's 84 songs...I doubt she has more than 25 credits on those albums as she's only had her name on songs for her last 2 or 3 albums. Also, depends on how many people are given writing credits on a song and what her share of the credits are for each song...but that still doesn't mean ownership of said song.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I think you can have writing credits without owning the rights to your songs. Rights to your music is a completely different thing from credits on your album; hence Prince changing his name to a symbol - the record company owned his name...they trademarked it and reaped the benefits. She has 7 albums...say 12 songs per album that's 84 songs...I doubt she has more than 25 credits on those albums as she's only had her name on songs for her last 2 or 3 albums. Also, depends on how many people are given writing credits on a song and what her share of the credits are for each song...but that still doesn't mean ownership of said song.



Yes, true. I had typed out a small paragraph stating that simply writing a song doesn't always give you rights but deleted because I figured it would veer too far off topic. Song ownership/copyright gets complicated because it depends on label/publishing deal terms, how many writers are on the song, etc.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

BagOuttaHell said:


> I watched one episode. Watching the main character prance around nude for no reason at all was enough for me.



You don't think it's great how a twenty-something girl with a body that's not at all what media etc demand from a woman to be considered hot (zero boobs,  big thighs etc) is showing all these girls you don't have to be perfect to be sexy?

I applaud Lena for doing what she's doing, because she has great intentions in mind. It's a pity so many people can't appreciate these sorta things.

I also believe the dialogues and storylines are alot more realistic than the ones on Revenge or Scandal or -you name it-.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nope.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just hours after she unveiled the latest tattoo to grace her body art collection, Rihanna was spotted at JFK Airport as the songstress was hopping a jet to Brazil.

On Saturday, 25-year-old singer gave off an aura of gothic chic as she made her way through the international terminal in a floor-length vintage inspired coat featuring a rose pattern of red and green.

The dramatic coat was adorned with a fur collar and sleeve detail and lined with a black silk. 

Read More: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ting-new-tattoo-jets-Brazil-meet-Shakira.html


----------



## bisousx

BagOuttaHell said:


> Nope.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Nope.


----------



## berrydiva

CommeUneEtoile said:


> You don't think it's great how a twenty-something girl with a body that's not at all what media etc demand from a woman to be considered hot (zero boobs,  big thighs etc) is showing all these girls you don't have to be perfect to be sexy?
> 
> I applaud Lena for doing what she's doing, because she has great intentions in mind. It's a pity so many people can't appreciate these sorta things.
> 
> I also believe the dialogues and storylines are alot more realistic than the ones on Revenge or Scandal or -you name it-.


I believe the dialogue and storylines are realistic for someone who lives in Podunk not Greenpoint.


----------



## berrydiva

Back to Rihanna...her arm tattoos are just bad. I have tattoos and want a full sleeve (if I can figure out how to make it business friendly) so in no way am I against them but her's just look...not good. lol


----------



## terebina786

Did she mean for the tattoo to look like bridal henna art?


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I'm convinced the show Girls appeals to everyone who has never been to Brooklyn and/or NYC. The characters and settings are completely unrealistic. Brian Williams daughter is so awful on that show.
> 
> I agree with everyone that I doubt Rihanna owns the rights to that song or any of her songs actually.



This! From the 3 episodes I watched, none of them could afford to live in the areas in Brooklyn on the jobs (non jobs) they had.


----------



## Sassys

Brazil


----------



## terebina786

She's gained a little weight... she looks good!


----------



## vimrod

I heard the new song with Shakira a few hours ago and I legitimately cant recall it already, it's poof.. gone, one of those rock/pop ditties that feel like candyfloss. Which means it's going to be huge on radio. On the plus side, they both sound far less goaty than I imagined they would.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Leave it up to Rih to wear those hideous Givenchy birkenstock sandals


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Leave it up to Rih to wear those hideous Givenchy birkenstock sandals




Hideous, but most likely comfy as hell :ninja:


----------



## Sassys

shoot


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't know why they black barred her boobs in some of those pics. Her nips are covered by band aids. 

Yes! for the short hair. I like Brazilian Vogue so I'm excited for the pics. She's slowly gaining weight. I'd love for her to get back to her Loud era body.



YSoLovely said:


> Hideous, but most likely comfy as hell :ninja:



Not comfy enough to excuse how hideous they are, lol.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't know why they black barred her boobs in some of those pics. Her nips are covered by band aids.
> 
> Yes! for the short hair. I like Brazilian Vogue so I'm excited for the pics. She's slowly gaining weight. I'd love for her to get back to her Loud era body.
> 
> 
> 
> Not comfy enough to excuse how hideous they are, lol.




Yasssss! Thickanna is making a comeback  


Have you ever triiiiiied them, tho? Cause, you know, I _heard_.... :ninja:


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks great!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Looks great! Her floppy hat is fab


----------



## Nathalya

NicolesCloset said:


> Looks great! *Her floppy hat is fab*



Yes! I need one of those.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Yasssss! Thickanna is making a comeback
> 
> 
> Have you ever triiiiiied them, tho? Cause, you know, I _heard_.... :ninja:



That's what you _heard_,huh? mmhmm. :giggles:


----------



## New-New

YSoLovely said:


> Hideous, but most likely comfy as hell :ninja:



Low key I'm here for those shoes. Super duper low key tho.


----------



## .pursefiend.

She looks good!


----------



## murt

She has such a fantastic body.....


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks amazing. She's so hot.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Brazil/IG


----------



## vimrod

Another topless shoot. Vogue should have saved themselves the money and just bought one of her Instagram shots. 

She's really way too beautiful (minus the hideous tats) to need to do shoots like this anymore. Rihanna topless on another cover. Surprise.


----------



## YSoLovely

vimrod said:


> Another topless shoot. Vogue should have saved themselves the money and just bought one of her Instagram shots.
> 
> She's really way too beautiful (minus the hideous tats) to need to do shoots like this anymore. Rihanna topless on another cover. Surprise.




And yet they still flew her out to beautiful Brazil to pose her butt and tatas off...


----------



## vimrod

YSoLovely said:


> And yet they still flew her out to beautiful Brazil to pose her butt and tatas off...



Lol my point being, it's nothing new to see. She shows off the same skin on Instagram. Vogue needs to step it up, most magazine covers need to step it up and do something different, or these celebs need to say, "Hey maybe let's try something new other than the provocative topless titty pic"


----------



## knics33

vimrod said:


> Another topless shoot. Vogue should have saved themselves the money and just bought one of her Instagram shots.
> 
> She's really way too beautiful (minus the hideous tats) to need to do shoots like this anymore. Rihanna topless on another cover. Surprise.



Agreed. Rihanna is becoming a yawn to me. And yeah... her tattoos are so bad. It's like the only thing I can focus on. 

Rihanna always looks like she needs to put the beer down and take a shower to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks good.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

1/17/14/IG

Her dress is Lanvin. She's so tan.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

she's gorgeous!


----------



## NY_Mami

That tat on her hand looks awful...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why did I think both hands were tatted.


----------



## Love Gun

She looks gorgeous in that bikini, her body is hot!


----------



## Nathalya

That Lanvin in gorgeous!


----------



## lovemyangels

Rihanna is so talented and pretty, but too much tattoos.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why did I think both hands were tatted.


She recently did the inside of her wrist I believe.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Only one hand is tatted. The wrist tattoo was added to the hand tat on her right hand.

Brazil/IG


----------



## Sasha2012

One piece, two piece it doesn't matter because she looks good. She should wear a bathing suit at all times.


----------



## SamanthaV

It's great that Rihanna had a good time in Brazil! She looks awesome in her swimwear, and it's wonderful that she is so body-confident. A few weeks back, I actually bought a Charlie by Matthew Zink bikini that Rihanna wore - not to become a carbon copy of her, but because I realized the bikini would look good on me too. I won't look as good as Rihanna though, haha!


----------



## knics33

Just saw where Rihanna's Viva Glam collection is up on MAC's website.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

She looks fantastic!


----------



## Sassys

Brazil


----------



## .pursefiend.

that's some good hair she's wearing.


----------



## YSoLovely

.pursefiend. said:


> that's some good hair she's wearing.




Duh. She's in Brazil... didn't even have to import the good ish...


----------



## SamanthaV

.pursefiend. said:


> that's some good hair she's wearing.



Agreed! It goes to show that Rihanna looks wonderful even with different hairstyles. I don't think half of the hairstyles she's had would suit me!

Oh, and this photo is truly golden - Rihanna's beautiful smile:






(*Photo source*)


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

It's like another day another bikini with Rihanna


----------



## YSoLovely

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> It's like another day another bikini with Rihanna




Life's truly a beach if you're Rihanna


----------



## Sasha2012

New song with Shakira.


----------



## Nathalya

Sounds disco


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/25/katy-perry-rihanna-support-grimes-at-pre-grammys-event/

Katy Perry and Rihanna sandwich in up-and-coming singer Grimes backstage at her pre-Grammys concert held at the House of Blues on Friday (January 24) in Los Angeles.

The ladies have been friends for years and we love seeing them hanging out together! Perhaps they will move their seats at the Grammys tomorrow night so they can sit with each other?!

The next day, Rihanna hit the black carpet while attending a pre-Grammys brunch held at a private residence in Los Angeles.

FYI: Rihanna is wearing an Altuzarra top and skirt, Manolo Blahnik shoes, necklaces by Roseark and Jennifer Meyer, rings by Neil Lane and Roseark, and a Neil Lane bracelet at the brunch.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/25/katy-perry-rihanna-support-grimes-at-pre-grammys-event/
> 
> Katy Perry and Rihanna sandwich in up-and-coming singer Grimes backstage at her pre-Grammys concert held at the House of Blues on Friday (January 24) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The ladies have been friends for years and we love seeing them hanging out together! Perhaps they will move their seats at the Grammys tomorrow night so they can sit with each other?!
> 
> The next day, Rihanna hit the black carpet while attending a pre-Grammys brunch held at a private residence in Los Angeles.
> 
> FYI: Rihanna is wearing an Altuzarra top and skirt, Manolo Blahnik shoes, necklaces by Roseark and Jennifer Meyer, rings by Neil Lane and Roseark, and a Neil Lane bracelet at the brunch.



Well, at least no one is spared in terms of tragic outfits.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/25/katy-perry-rihanna-support-grimes-at-pre-grammys-event/
> 
> Katy Perry and Rihanna sandwich in up-and-coming singer Grimes backstage at her pre-Grammys concert held at the House of Blues on Friday (January 24) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The ladies have been friends for years and we love seeing them hanging out together! Perhaps they will move their seats at the Grammys tomorrow night so they can sit with each other?!
> 
> The next day, Rihanna hit the black carpet while attending a pre-Grammys brunch held at a private residence in Los Angeles.
> 
> FYI: Rihanna is wearing an Altuzarra top and skirt, Manolo Blahnik shoes, necklaces by Roseark and Jennifer Meyer, rings by Neil Lane and Roseark, and a Neil Lane bracelet at the brunch.



Her face &#128525; So gorgeous. 

I might be in the minority but I actually love this look, I loved it when I saw it on the runway and was hoping to see her in it one day. I just wish she had gone for a simpler shoe.....a white SO Kate or Pigalle would've looked great.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

More pics from inside the RN Brunch

Gorgeous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Clive Davis Pre-Grammy party/1Oak After party 

She's wearing Alexandre Vauthier Couture. I love the dress but I wish she would've done something different to her hair. That color look great with her tan.


----------



## c0uture

She's gorgeous


----------



## YSoLovely

Her face is flawless, don't really care about her outfits or hair. Hope she blows me away tonight.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the yellow dress, but I think she looks awful in all these pics. The hair, tattoos, and nails are terrible.


----------



## knics33

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I like the yellow dress, *but I think she looks awful in all these pics. The hair, tattoos, and nails are terrible*.



Agreed. Nope to both looks. 

Again, she looks tired. And like she needs to shower.


----------



## SouthernLV

She looked pretty  flawless  minus the hair and hand tat, but that's nothing new


----------



## murt

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> More pics from inside the RN Brunch
> 
> Gorgeous.




Love her outfit here but not a huge fan of the makeup - the foundation is so heavy and the eyelashes are a bit ott for my taste.

Love the yellow dress on her but agree about the hair.


----------



## basicandorganic

I love her outfit/face/everything at the RN Brunch. Like the yellow dress but the chest tat still creeps me out.


----------



## berrydiva

Rihanna has fantastic legs.


----------



## YSoLovely

RihRih won a Grammy for Best Urban Contemporary album and didn't even show up.


----------



## Ladybug09

YSoLovely said:


> RihRih won a Grammy for Best Urban Contemporary album and didn't even show up.



Ah, she's that "big" now that she doesn't have to turn up for award shows...


----------



## YSoLovely

Ladybug09 said:


> Ah, she's that "big" now that she doesn't have to turn up for award shows...




She didn't perform and her category wasn't even televised... if I was her I wouldn't have shown up, either. 

Kinda bummed she didn't turn up, though. Would have loved to see what she'd worn. :cry:


----------



## .pursefiend.

That yellow dress


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Arriving/Recording GMA (Promoting Viva Glam) 
*
She's wearing a Chanel suit from SS'93 and Manolo pumps. She looks cute.


----------



## .pursefiend.

she looks sooo good!

Is that lipstick Viva Glam Rihanna? If so, I need it!


----------



## c0uture

Love both looks.. She looks good!


----------



## YSoLovely

I want her legs. That's all I'm asking for. Pretty please?


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks great.

via Daily Mail


----------



## .pursefiend.

John Stamos with his fine a** #heyboo


----------



## Nathalya

She looks cute. I wish she would get rid of those claw nails tho


----------



## AEGIS

John Stamos is like top 5 in the old men that I'd let hit list...yaaasss Uncle Jesse


----------



## .pursefiend.

Nathalya said:


> She looks cute. I wish she would get rid of those claw nails tho



they don't look that long. she has long fingers and nail beds 



AEGIS said:


> John Stamos is like top 5 in the old men that I'd let hit list...yaaasss Uncle Jesse


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> John Stamos is like top 5 in the old men that I'd let hit list...yaaasss Uncle Jesse



Oh yes, indeed!


----------



## bisousx

.pursefiend. said:


> John Stamos with his fine a** #heyboo


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> they don't look that long. She has long fingers and nail beds



Amen!!!


----------



## Sassys

Shot from new video


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

USA Today Interview 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2014/01/29/rihanna-mac-viva-glam-campaign/5031507/



> *For Rihanna, it's about the 'moment'*
> 
> NEW YORK  Rihanna gets why fans, or even curious bystanders, might think she's music's other resident wild child. You only need to check her Instagram to see ample photos of the singer in teeny bikinis, at various exotic locations, doing various very non-PC things.
> 
> "I think they think I'm drunk all the time. I think they think I am always partying, that my house is probably a party all the time with tons of people and tons of music and no clothes. I think that's what they think," she says. "I'm actually very laid back. I love watching TV on a big old couch by myself. I love to swim in the ocean or the pool."
> 
> But beyond all of that, behind the sleek hair and glitzy Lanvin scarf, Rihanna is actually also a very savvy businesswoman and a social media powerhouse, with millions of followers.
> 
> Music aside, she's been Mac Cosmetics' first-ever celebrity "creative partner," launching three sell-out collections with the brand. And now, she's the face of Viva Glam, fronting a bold lipstick and lipglass, with all proceeds going to the Mac AIDS Fund, which helps people living with the disease. According to John Demsey, chairman of the Mac AIDS Fund, Rihanna takes her role with the brand quite seriously.
> 
> "She's 100 million percent involved. She conceptualized all the shades of her commercial collaborations. She conceptualized the shade of Viva Glam. She's a force of nature," he says.
> 
> Rihanna says she was "floored" by the response to her previous makeup lines, and "wanted to expand my role, so to speak, as a more philanthropic role."
> 
> So does she view herself as a role model? "I don't like to use that word because people have their own opinion on what that means to them. I can't really say I'm a role model. I'm not perfect. I'm not trying to sell that," she says. "I want people to have fun but be responsible, protect themselves and be in control of your life. You can never judge people. I always made that a point. You never know what someone is going through."
> 
> She just released a single with Shakira called Can't Remember To Forget You, and she geeks out over the Colombian singer, whose post-baby body leaves Rihanna speechless. "Don't even talk about it. But you know what? It gives me hope," she says, giggling.
> 
> Rihanna didn't attend Sunday's Grammys because her categories were off-camera and she wasn't performing, so she chose to sit that one out. She's "playing" with more music, she says, and she's one of the voices of the DreamWorks animated film Home, along with Jennifer Lopez and Steve Martin. It's her first foray into voice work. "It's such a different experience from being on camera. You really get to learn the art of acting and dialogue. I don't know about going more into acting  acting is something I respect so much. It's another level of skill," she says.
> 
> Chances are, if she does venture into Hollywood, she'll share that information on Instagram, which shows the enviably buff Rihanna smoking, swimming and frolicking on beaches, in oceans and with friends and family. She doesn't agonize over what she shares with the public and her more than 11 million followers.
> 
> "It's in the moment. Even sometimes I go back to my Instagram and I'm like, 'Did I really post this?' I never know. One day I would never post this type of picture. A week later, I like this post," she says. "It's when I'm bored. It's in the moment."





*MAC Store *

She's wearing Lanvin SS'14


----------



## simona7

She looked beautiful on GMA. Mac event too. I wonder if she got a new stylist?


----------



## AEGIS

simona7 said:


> She looked beautiful on GMA. Mac event too. I wonder if she got a new stylist?



she's very covered of late so maybe


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nah, Melzy is still her stylist. He styled the latest looks. I think she covered up a little for Mac. Take the focus off her body and put it on the Viva Glam cause.


----------



## Sasha2012

Once again she looks great at the Mac event, love that fur coat.

via Jared Jared


----------



## berrydiva

So she doesn't shave her legs I guess? Bold choice and good for her.


----------



## GOALdigger

I wish I had hairy legs like rhianna


----------



## Ladybug09

.pursefiend. said:


> John Stamos with his fine a** #heyboo



Bish you betta back off!!!!&#128527; he is hot isn't he??!! How about he unzipped his pants on the view to show his Okios boxers.


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> John Stamos is like top 5 in the old men that I'd let hit list...yaaasss Uncle Jesse











.pursefiend. said:


> they don't look that long. she has long fingers and nail beds



Lol y'all too funny! Better wait in line...I wonder why he never got married again...I also wonder if he never wanted kids...


----------



## brownsugarplum

She is gorgeous!
Instagram pictures...


----------



## meluvs2shop

The gold Loubs are the business. I need those!


----------



## meluvs2shop

AEGIS said:


> John Stamos is like top 5 in the old men that I'd let hit list...yaaasss Uncle Jesse



He still looks good. Damn.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Ladybug09 said:


> Bish you betta back off!!!!&#128527; he is hot isn't he??!! How about he unzipped his pants on the view to show his Okios boxers.




 bring it sister!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## talldrnkofwater




----------



## talldrnkofwater

She needs to get away from my man!


----------



## murt

God John Stamos is hot. Geez. I remember I had such a huge crush on Uncle Jesse as a kid.......... just like everyone I guess.


----------



## AEGIS

talldrnkofwater said:


>



Who is she shading here?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> Who is she shading here?



She's not being shady. Fans were passing that around being funny because they thought she was gonna go to the Grammys and she stood them up. She was just being petty, lol.


*"Can't Remember to Forget You" Video/Leaving NYC Jan 30th 2014*


----------



## Sassys

Source JJB


----------



## summer2815

What does that Grammy picture mean?


----------



## knics33

That cover is not flattering. It looks like she rolled out of bed after a night of partying lol.


----------



## saira1214

I really need her to get over her Tyra Banks circa Fresh Prince, stage.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

My fave snagged the Power Issue?! Ow! 

I don't really care for the cover but does anyone else see a bit of Lisa Bonet in the cover shot? The rest of the spread is ok...very old school 90s.  The pic in the silver dress is stunning.


----------



## YSoLovely

#KimWeeps

Just kidding. Slay a bit, RihRih.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sassys said:


> Source JJB



Somebody who used to be a good rapper with a certain keeping up fiancee is seething/weeping in the corner....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not bad but I liked her other Vogue shoots better.


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> Not bad but I liked her other Vogue shoots better.




I love the fact that she has _other_ Vogue shoots.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> #KimWeeps.



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The hand tat kills everything.

Why do people compare Kim not getting Vogue to people that do. Everyone on that has made it is accomplished in some way. She and her sisters are glorified groupies turned reality star doorknobs.


----------



## YSoLovely

*Throwback Thursday - Rihanna for Vogue Italia* (2009)


----------



## YSoLovely

*cont.





















*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her face looks quite different in that shoot.


----------



## Jayne1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her face looks quite different in that shoot.


Not as pretty as she really is!


----------



## brownsugarplum

I am looking forward to Brazilian Vogue with RiRi.


----------



## Nathalya

Her face does look different. Less pretty
Her body though... i want those legs!


----------



## myown

knics33 said:


> That cover is not flattering. It looks like she rolled out of bed after a night of partying lol.



i thought it´s refreshing seeing her not over-done


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't think these were ever posted. 

Candids Feb 1st 2014


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Feb 7th 2014 *

Supposedly she was there with Drake....

I like her pants but that wig  I know you're busy recording an album and all, but Rih...that wig ain't it.


----------



## Swanky

Please credit your sources if you don't own those pics.


*Rihanna and Drake leave ANOTHER nightclub seconds apart from each other...but drive off in the same car 
* 
Rihanna and Drake sparked speculation once again that they may be dating after leaving a West Hollywood nightclub together on Friday evening. 

The singers were spotted leaving Hooray Henry's, on Beverly Boulevard, seconds apart from each other, but were spotted stepping into the same taxi. 

Both were dressed in stylish, modest ensembles while huge bodyguards escorted them to the car.






 Hop in: Drake was helped into his taxi by one of the bouncers 

The 25-year-old beauty was dressed in a stylish and demure ensemble for her night out, opting for a pair of black cigarette pants with leather knee caps, a black, knitted crop jumper, a black leather biker jacket and a pair of strappy stiletto heels. 

She accessorised with a chunky gold choker, while fixing her newly, sleek raven locks loose and straight.
Finishing off the stylish look, Rihanna wore a thick coat of scarlet lipstick, black eyeliner and cheek bronzer.






 Sexy: Rihanna looked sexy in her all-black ensemble, which she teamed with a pair of strappy sandals for her night out 

Rihanna suited the more demure look, while so did rapper Drake, 27, who was also dressed in a relatively modest ensemble.
Drake opted for a bright red shirt, printed with the face of Bart Simpson, with a halo around his head, a pair of black trousers and black Timberland boots. 

He sported the handsome, rugged look with some stubble while keeping his raven locks short and neat for the night out at the popular venue.






Leaving: Drake left the club behind a huge bouncer who escorted him to a taxi

The pair did well to act like they had left the venue separately but were spotted by many bystanders entering the same taxi at the end of the night.
Rihanna only took to Twitter on Friday to wish the late Bob Marley a Happy Birthday writing: '#420 happy birthday BOB'
Last November Radar reported that both stars were seen at the VLive strip joint in Houston, splashing their cash as customers.    

The site claimed that the pair spent a staggering total of $97,000 in cash  during their stay at the club - however, that total was later refuted,  as E! reported that total was nearer $17,000.
They were then seen a week later arriving at Bootsy Bellows at around 1am on on November 26 after the rapper performed in concert at the Staples  Center Downtown.

In January, HollwoodLife.com exclusively reported that Rihanna and Drake were allegedly not ready for commitment.






 Keeping in control: Rihanna left the club alongside another lady before getting into the same taxi as Drake

'Whatever happens between them, happens,' a source close to the pair told the website.
'Theyre doing what they do on the low, and they like to keep it that way. They  fill each others needs when they can, and thats how theyre choosing  to roll.'
The source added that the pair love seeing each other but do not want  to settle down at this moment in their careers.

'When Drakes interested in a woman and ready be totally committed, hes  going to want at least six months off the bat just being alone with her  so they can lay down some foundation. Right now, they both dont have  that time,' they added.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2554671/Rihanna-Drake-leave-ANOTHER-nightclub-seconds-apart-drive-car.html#ixzz2smVKTxew


----------



## Sasha2012

I love her Alaia sandals.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Like all of these outfits.


----------



## lovemyangels

Love her latest outfits.  She is really pretty!


----------



## shazzy99

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't think these were ever posted.
> 
> Candids Feb 1st 2014


 
She looks great here. Love this outfit, and her face looks so nice and fresh.


----------



## YSoLovely

#Aubrih2014


----------



## bisousx

I love her Scarface haircut! It looks cute on her.


----------



## hipmama

Got Grace Jones vibes from the Vogue Italia 2009


----------



## AEGIS

Her sweatsuit look is cute


----------



## .pursefiend.

bisousx said:


> I love her Scarface haircut! It looks cute on her.



i do too.. she went back to the hair in my avi


----------



## Sassys

2/11/14


----------



## Sassys

Rihanna says her accountant made so many boneheaded decisions that he blew her fortune and she was "effectively bankrupt" by the end of 2009.

The singer claims in new legal docs she had $11 MILLION in cash at the beginning of 2009.  Rihanna says the accountant was not on the ball and she was horrified to learn at the end of the year she had $2 million left. To make matters worse, her expenses doubled, which left her on a financial cliff.

As for how Rihanna blew through $9 million in one year ... she says her accountant gave her the green light to buy a house priced between $7 and 7 1/2 million. So she took his advice. She ultimately sold the house for a $2 million LOSS.

She also claims her 2009 tour -- Last Girl on Earth Tour -- was losing money but the accountant never gave her the heads up.

The legal docs were filed in connection with a lawsuit Rihanna filed against her accountant, claiming gross mismanagement.

BTW ... Rihanna has rebounded nicely.  Her net worth is now estimated at $43 mil.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2t7wjwm7P


----------



## 1249dcnative

I know that they are sold a "package deal" when they get signed that doesn't always work in their favor but is it really that hard for stars to pay their own bills; or at least check that bills are paid on time and check bank statements?  I can't imagine a situation where I let someone else tell me that I can spend $7MM without knowing the repercussions. I understand that you may not be able to check  your investments that closely; but you should know what's in your accounts.


----------



## berrydiva

1249dcnative said:


> I know that they are sold a "package deal" when they get signed that doesn't always work in their favor but is it really that hard for stars to pay their own bills; or at least check that bills are paid on time and check bank statements?  I can't imagine a situation where I let someone else tell me that I can spend $7MM without knowing the repercussions. I understand that you may not be able to check  your investments that closely; but you should know what's in your accounts.


Well it's not like they keep all of their money in a bank. It's spread across multiple investments mainly because they have a very short shelf life and they're advised to find ways to maximize their earnings. Many times, they're not liquid for a host of reasons especially if they do not have multiple places where revenue is generated. Smart ones are having deposits made to multiple accounts multiple times a month - creating a steady income stream.

Plus their royalties come to them monthly, bi-monthly, quarterly, etc. depending on the contract. When you hear that they sign a $5M deal with a sponsor, it's not like they get that in one lump sum; it's mostly paid over the length of the contract. When they headline a tour, they get paid any monies left after paying venues, insurance, production costs, and mountains of other costs - if their tour is going in the red, it starts coming out of their pocket.

Most of them are spending on plastic or advanced monies then the bills are paid directly through their accountants. Their accountants/financial manager make assumptions about future/expected earnings. They are advised to spend based on those assumptions and then when their fixed costs are so much more greater than the variable earnings, they file bankruptcy.  So her accountant could have absolutely thought she had the upwards of $7.5 mil to spend on a home because he based that on expected earnings; however, if those earnings don't materialize the bills still have to be paid and that money has to start coming from somewhere.

Personally, I feel that they should all take lessons in how to understand cash flow analyses.


----------



## berrydiva

What's crazy is that she knew she had $11M in cash and took advice to buy a $7M home. That's sketchy   and risky.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> #Aubrih2014



I totally ship it.  




berrydiva said:


> Well it's not like they keep all of their money in a bank. It's spread across multiple investments mainly because they have a very short shelf life and they're advised to find ways to maximize their earnings. Many times, they're not liquid for a host of reasons especially if they do not have multiple places where revenue is generated. Smart ones are having deposits made to multiple accounts multiple times a month - creating a steady income stream.
> 
> Plus their royalties come to them monthly, bi-monthly, quarterly, etc. depending on the contract. When you hear that they sign a $5M deal with a sponsor, it's not like they get that in one lump sum; it's mostly paid over the length of the contract. When they headline a tour, they get paid any monies left after paying venues, insurance, production costs, and mountains of other costs - if their tour is going in the red, it starts coming out of their pocket.
> 
> Most of them are spending on plastic or advanced monies then the bills are paid directly through their accountants. Their accountants/financial manager make assumptions about future/expected earnings. They are advised to spend based on those assumptions and then when their fixed costs are so much more greater than the variable earnings, they file bankruptcy.  So her accountant could have absolutely thought she had the upwards of $7.5 mil to spend on a home because he based that on expected earnings; however, if those earnings don't materialize the bills still have to be paid and that money has to start coming from somewhere.
> 
> *Personally, I feel that they should all take lessons in how to understand cash flow analyses.*



I agree. She was young (20-21), maybe a bit naive and had no money management skills...a recipe for disaster. I have to give her credit for her resiliency. She could've drowned like many before her but she turned her ship around and bounced back. I remember reading somewhere where her mom was saying that Rih watches her finances like a hawk....hopefully that's true and she learned her lesson.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Vogue Scans/Interview*

This was one of her best interviews in a while....I'm so glad the focus is back to her and not on her personal life.


----------



## IramImtiaz

She makes a great model!


----------



## knasarae

Lawd, I would kill for her body.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/17/rihanna-supports-p6-campaign-against-russias-anti-gay-laws/

Rihanna wears a long coat over a leggy outfit as she arrives at Il Ristorante di Giorgio Baldi for dinner on Sunday (February 16) in Santa Monica, Calif.

The 25-year-old singer is celebrating her birthday this week on February 20  happy early birthday, RiRi!

Over the weekend, Rihanna posted a picture of herself sporting a P6 beanie.

P6, which is short for Principle 6, is a campaign that speaks out against Russias anti-gay propaganda law. Find out more about Principle 6, and be sure to grab some gear to show your support!

You can also read about P6 in the latest issue of Vogue magazine, where an editorial was featured about the campaign.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Good thing people still care about her so that she's still able to make more money.

People really do need to be smarter with their financial decisions. But I think it's a common trend to earn alot of money and blow through it because you're not really budgeting because you think IM SO RICH, there are NO limits.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

californiaCRUSH said:


> *Good thing people still care about her so that she's still able to make more money.*
> 
> People really do need to be smarter with their financial decisions. But I think it's a common trend to earn alot of money and blow through it because you're not really budgeting because you think IM SO RICH, there are NO limits.



That happened in 2009. I think she's recouped the money that was mismanaged and more over the past 5 years. 


Page Six reported today that she's settled with the accountants for 10 million, no idea if it's true or not.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That happened in 2009. I think she's recouped the money that was mismanaged and more over the past 5 years.
> 
> 
> Page Six reported today that she's settled with the accountants for 10 million, no idea if it's true or not.



I must have skimmed the date haha.

But I meant in a general sense, like she's been hustling HARD for the last 7 years now? And shows no signs of stopping because people still love her. (myself included).


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That coat is interesting  but her legs are bomb.

IG


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's worn a lot worse.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/17/rihanna-supports-p6-campaign-against-russias-anti-gay-laws/
> 
> Rihanna wears a long coat over a leggy outfit as she arrives at Il Ristorante di Giorgio Baldi for dinner on Sunday (February 16) in Santa Monica, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old singer is celebrating her birthday this week on February 20  happy early birthday, RiRi!
> 
> Over the weekend, Rihanna posted a picture of herself sporting a P6 beanie.
> 
> P6, which is short for Principle 6, is a campaign that speaks out against Russias anti-gay propaganda law. Find out more about Principle 6, and be sure to grab some gear to show your support!
> 
> You can also read about P6 in the latest issue of Vogue magazine, where an editorial was featured about the campaign.



Love the coat.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Shopping 2/17/14*

She looks great.

_Source:RDiva_


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks beautiful. I'm getting Egyptian vibes with the cat eyes, the hair, dress and sandals.


----------



## New-New

Not a fan of the white dress or the cuff bracelets but she looks good.


----------



## Nathalya

New tat on the right ankle?


----------



## widerlet

Who's Jeremy? That's what her necklace says in Arabic


----------



## YSoLovely

widerlet said:


> Who's Jeremy? That's what her necklace says in Arabic



Jeremy Scott? I think the necklace is part of his collection.


----------



## widerlet

YSoLovely said:


> Jeremy Scott? I think the necklace is part of his collection.



Had a feeling it was a designer but I couldn't remember his name thanks


----------



## knics33

She looks so 1995 in the recent pics.


----------



## Designed_One

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Shopping 2/17/14*
> 
> She looks great.
> 
> _Source:RDiva_


 
Just eww. Eww to everything. The wig, the tattoos, the shoes, the nails. Just no.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

It's so hard for me to see past that horrendous hand tattoo.


----------



## Sternchen

Is that tattoo on her hand permanent?

If so...


----------



## Lola69

Prima Ballerina said:


> It's so hard for me to see past that horrendous hand tattoo.



I agree when she is older it's going to look even worse.


----------



## Sassys

Aspen


----------



## ByeKitty

Prima Ballerina said:


> It's so hard for me to see past that horrendous hand tattoo.



Same here... It's really, really bad


----------



## Sinarta

ByeKitty said:


> Same here... It's really, really bad




She needs to a a Pharrell and get that hand tattoo removed. Seems like its a cover up for a cover up.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sassys said:


> Aspen


 
Yeah okay girlfriend we get it you don't like too much clothes on. In fact, I'm even astonished you aren't wearing a bikini, Aspen or no Aspen.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Aspen


Lol! She's smoking a blunt at the resort! I guess it's legal there.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Yeah okay girlfriend we get it you don't like too much clothes on. In fact, I'm even astonished you aren't wearing a bikini, Aspen or no Aspen.


Give it a day or two, I'm sure she'll Instagram a photo where she's rolling around snow in a bikini.


----------



## ByeKitty

Tivo said:


> Lol! She's smoking a blunt at the resort! I guess it's legal there.



Looks like a small cigar to me!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> Aspen




I really like that lipstick.. like REALLY


----------



## Sassys

Aspen


----------



## knics33

Prima Ballerina said:


> Give it a day or two, I'm sure she'll Instagram a photo where she's rolling around snow in a bikini.







.pursefiend. said:


> I really like that lipstick.. like REALLY



Agreed - it's gorgeous!


----------



## .pursefiend.

knics33 said:


> Agreed - it's gorgeous!



I just made a post in the makeup forum asking for an ID or a dupe.. something lol


----------



## Sassys

To funny. She posted this.


----------



## berrydiva

Rihanna is really gorgeous.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

i can't stand her.. that lipstick is gorge though


----------



## ByeKitty

QU33NR3MI said:


> i can't stand her.. that lipstick is gorge though



Me neither, she genuinely comes across as a not-very-nice person to me. She has the ultimate lipstick-lips though, she pulls it off so well... Jealous of that


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> To funny. She posted this.



Ewwww disgusting!!! I can't date no black lipped smoking man!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Ewwww disgusting!!! I can't date no black lipped smoking man!



Amen to that! Smokers lips or drunk man lips, huge NO, NO for me.


----------



## Sassys

Rihanna has a gorgeous family home in Barbados, she has a posh apartment in New York City, and after flip flopping between Beverly Hills and the Palisades, Celebdigs.com can report exclusively that the R&B superstar is leasing this stunning $8 million home in the Hollywood Hills!

The singer, who turns 26 on Thursday, has been staying at this house for the last few weeks, and though she hasn't been seen at her Palisades pad for a while, she hasn't put it on the market yet either.

The house previously belonged to DJ/producer Val Kolton, who bought it from Rockstar energy drink founder Russ Weiner for $8 million in 2008. Public records indicate that Kolton sold it in late 2012 for $7.2 million, so we're not sure who owns it now, but it does seem like the kind of residence that's right up Rihanna's alley!

The 7,877-square-foot home, which has been nicknamed "The Fortress," was built in 1994 by David Lawrence Gray, and it has 7 bedrooms and 9 bathrooms. The mansion is comprised mostly of concrete and steel, and a glass staircase leads you over the 60-foot entry into the master bedroom suite. The stainless steel kitchen was designed by the Porsche Design Group, and other amenities include a large screening room, a gym, a Koi pond and a motor court. The half acre lot boasts a decent-sized lawn, a 12-person spa and a long, phallic-shaped swimming pool. We're not even kidding...

It's modern, it's the perfect party pad and as far as design, it bears some similarities to the first home RiRi purchased in LA, which she sold for $5 million in December of 2011 ... Check out 50 more photos in the gallery below!



























Read more at http://www.celebdigs.com/celebritie...renting_photos_021914.php#rCGSMVtzWdwhgzBB.99


----------



## YSoLovely

Nice!


----------



## HandbagAngel

This mansion is stunning!  The master bedroom city view is TDF!


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't like the walls. They look like concrete prison walls and i'm not a fan of those grey pillers. It also looks like a jail from the outside. It's too 'industrial' looking for my tastes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Not a fan of the new pad.

IG


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't like the walls. They look like concrete prison walls and i'm not a fan of those grey pillers. It also looks like a jail from the outside. It's too 'industrial' looking for my tastes.



Agree.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the house minus the front. I don't think I'd want to live there alone though.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

IG

Her bod is bomb and she looks fab but I know she was freezing her behind off  My a$$ would've ran from that hot tub straight into the house with the quickness.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Yall called that bikini in the snow 

That looks like the house Kanye used to have.. from the outside it does. I'd had to drunk stumble in that house.. concussions everywhere with all that concrete


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> IG
> 
> Her bod is bomb and she looks fab but I know she was freezing her behind off  My a$$ would've ran from that hot tub straight into the house with the quickness.


Love this! Rihanna has so much swag!


----------



## .pursefiend.

knics33 said:


> Agreed - it's gorgeous!




It's "Heaux"


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Haha. Who said she would be in a bikini in the snow in no time


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy




----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't like the walls. They look like concrete prison walls and i'm not a fan of those grey pillers. It also looks like a jail from the outside. It's too 'industrial' looking for my tastes.




Me neither.  Looks quite cold.  The wall of windows is beautiful though especially when lit.

lol y'all did call her fame whorish ways

she's gained some weight back--she has a phatty again.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Prima Ballerina said:


> Give it a day or two, I'm sure she'll Instagram a photo where she's rolling around snow in a bikini.



Thank you girl, you got that right, all back to bikini normal


----------



## knics33

.pursefiend. said:


> It's "Heaux"



Thanks!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't like her big tats.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sassys

Paris Dinner at L'Avenue!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Someone tell Kim that's how you wear a fur whatever around her neck


----------



## knics33

Her tattoos are just bad.I think that what makes them so distracting/unnappealing is how gorgeous her skin and complexion are. 

Her Instagram comes across as trying _way _too hard IMO.


----------



## Tivo

Rihanna just knows how to dress. This girl has style for days.


----------



## AEGIS

Her chest tat doesn't bother me
Her hand tat is gross


----------



## saira1214

Her jeans look like mom jeans.


----------



## Nathalya

Cute cake


----------



## YSoLovely

Simple look, but it works for her.


Ps. Aubrih2014 is alive & well... ... Get that post-birthday cake, girl...


----------



## Designed_One

She always just gets it so wrong.


----------



## Sassys

Hanging with Drake


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm here for this.


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'm here for this.




So here for this.


----------



## Sassys

I could not live this life.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Hanging with Drake


Rihanna stays fly.


----------



## Nathalya

Sassys said:


> I could not live this life.




Me neither. Everything that happens in this video is creeping me out.
people standing so close to a car, lurking and banging on the car
being surrounded by hundreds of teenagers
being surrounded by hundreds of screaming teenagers
not being able to walk freely

no mam


----------



## Prima Ballerina

BagOuttaHell said:


> Haha. Who said she would be in a bikini in the snow in no time


What can I say, the girl is so predictable


----------



## vimrod

knics33 said:


> Her tattoos are just bad.I think that what makes them so distracting/unnappealing is how gorgeous her skin and complexion are.
> 
> *Her Instagram comes across as trying way too hard IMO*.



I'm generally not a fan of people documenting their lives on Instagram, and Rihanna's makes me laugh all the more because everyone's so adamant that she's just being real when her stuff comes off the most contrived to me. 

I wish they'd all just go back to preserving some mystique for a change. 

The tattoos are atrocious and really ugly her up, which is a feat considering she's so beautiful.


----------



## Sassys

Paris


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well, looky here  Drake brought Rih onstage to perform "Take Care" and Pour it Up last night in Paris. I am so here for this. .SO FREAKIN' HERE. Pure cuteness.



*Pic credits go to Instgram*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yasssssssssssssssssssssssss! I am too old for these children and too old to be saying Yassssssssssssssssss!!!! 

But I am here for it all.


----------



## lanasyogamama

They've got chemistry.  Is it hot in here?


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well, looky here  Drake brought Rih onstage to perform "Take Care" and Pour it Up last night in Paris. I am so here for this. .SO FREAKIN' HERE. Pure cuteness.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pic credits go to Instgram*


----------



## cojordan

lanasyogamama said:


> They've got chemistry.  Is it hot in here?



Definitely chemistry.


----------



## Nathalya

YSoLovely said:


>



Hahaha this gif is perfect!!

Definitely chemistry going on


----------



## Ladybug09

YSoLovely said:


>



Love your gifs!!! They need to hook up already!


----------



## knasarae

From it_girls IG


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Balmain


----------



## QU33NR3MI

I really dislike her. Apparently shes been talking to Chris again since he's out of rehab.. Drake better run before she breaks his heart.


----------



## .pursefiend.

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Balmain



is she wearing it or that's the designer with her? If so, I never knew what he looked like


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.pursefiend. said:


> is she wearing it or that's the designer with her? If so, I never knew what he looked like



She's wearing it and that's the designer. He loves her and I think he's gorgeous....he doesn't bat for our team tho.


----------



## .pursefiend.

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's wearing it and that's the designer. He loves her and I think he's gorgeous....he doesn't bat for our team tho.



do they ever lol but yeah he's a cutie


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lanvin F/W '14 Presentation

I like the look but she should've worn heels. Her face doesn't quit.


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lanvin F/W '14 Presentation
> 
> I like the look but she should've worn heels. Her face doesn't quit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522305
> View attachment 2522306
> View attachment 2522308
> View attachment 2522309


This girl knows how to give FACE! The contours/angles! Perfection from all sides!


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks fabulous in that green Balmain.


----------



## Ladybug09

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's wearing it and that's the designer. He loves her and I think he's gorgeous....he doesn't bat for our team tho.



Yeah I kinda figured that one!  &#9786;


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I kind of like that look, but it looks sloppy on her. I agree heels would have been better.


----------



## Sassys

Michelle Phan Transforms Into Rihanna

http://video.vogue.com/watch/vogue-diaries-michelle-phan-transforms-into-rihanna-beauty


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.pursefiend. said:


> do they ever lol but yeah he's a cutie



&#128533;&#128530; No, unfortunately they don't.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Crazy Horse (Balmain Party)*


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Crazy Horse (Balmain Party)*


Can't co-sign this mess.


----------



## vimrod

cojordan said:


> Definitely chemistry.



Aw I hope it's true. When she was rumored to be with Drake the last time, that's actually the only time I found her likable. They're cute together, maybe he can make her likable again.

In the last set of pics, are her breasts on display in that top? That's why she has her arm over her chest in all the pics? Then why wear it in the first place?


----------



## .pursefiend.

her eyes man!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> Michelle Phan Transforms Into Rihanna
> 
> http://video.vogue.com/watch/vogue-diaries-michelle-phan-transforms-into-rihanna-beauty



i may have to get that lipstick .. it was pretty

(and some green contacts)


----------



## ByeKitty

.pursefiend. said:


> her eyes man!



This might sound weird, but the white in her eyes is really, really white... It's pretty


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> i may have to get that lipstick .. it was pretty
> 
> (and some green contacts)



I got the Heroine with Current liner last night


----------



## Sassys

Damn her lips are flawless.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Is it 2009?! She's been giving me life with these fashion week looks. My goodness. Let me find out she's bringing Fashionanna back...

Just, ugh, I love it. Those sunglasses are everything.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think she looks like a clown. Different strokes...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like some of the pieces, but she's not pulling it off.


----------



## murt

Gorgeous looks........ not a fan of the heavy false lashes she's been wearing lately though. They look really uncomfortable too.


----------



## knics33

ByeKitty said:


> I think she looks like a clown. Different strokes...



Lol agreed. I can't stand her hair. I wish she would go back to rocking short hair.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Shopping


----------



## morgan20

Can I say she is looking like Anna Wintour in the above pics &#128563;


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> I got the Heroine with Current liner last night



that's the combo i wear


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Leaving Dinner Feb 28th 2014

Cute look minus the sunglasses. Shoes are Dior Resort '14 and the jacket is Prefall '14 Balmain.


----------



## NY_Mami

She dressed like Lil' Kim, Mary J. Blige, and the Gabbana Girls circa 1996...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like it all. No one else can pull it off.


----------



## Sasha2012

She showed off her cleavage at the Balmain fashion show on Thursday. 

But clearly not content to stop there, Rihanna took things a giant step further later that night. 

The 26-year-old left nothing to the imagination in a sheer black top with nothing on underneath as she attended the after party of the show during Paris Fashion Week.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...letely-Balmain-party-Paris.html#ixzz2uhQygsqi


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Shopping




Ummmmm... who's the cutie in the grey hoodie & brown jacket?


----------



## brookelynn77

I love her! Only she can pull this off


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Ummmmm... who's the cutie in the grey hoodie & brown jacket?



Mel Ottenberg's assistant.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Comme des Garçons Show*

I love the bunny ear hat.


----------



## Tivo

At first I was all like, "No. Not even you can make this work RiRi." Then I scrolled to the last two photos and...damn girl! How do you DO that?


----------



## saira1214

I still think the look is a fail. Only thing workin is the lip color, as usual.


----------



## YSoLovely

*Jean Paul Gaultier*








I would post more pics, but Rihanna apparently severely dislikes bras...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

More....

She's rockin the hell out of that dark lip, her face is flawless. I think this look is my fav thus far, love it.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> More....
> 
> She's rockin the hell out of that dark lip, her face is flawless. I think this look is my fav thus far, love it.



Love it!!! Wonder what lipstick it is.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> More....
> 
> She's rockin the hell out of that dark lip, her face is flawless. I think this look is my fav thus far, love it.





Baaaaaah. I'm gagging. Fave stays flawless.


----------



## berrydiva

Rihanna's face is stunning in the last few pics.


----------



## brownsugarplum

She can pull off any shade of lipstick.


----------



## Tivo

YSoLovely said:


> Baaaaaah. I'm gagging. Fave stays flawless.


Lol! I love that gif! My exact expression!

This chick can wear anything!


----------



## lanasyogamama

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Leaving Dinner Feb 28th 2014
> 
> Cute look minus the sunglasses. Shoes are Dior Resort '14 and the jacket is Prefall '14 Balmain.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2524341
> View attachment 2524342
> View attachment 2524343
> View attachment 2524344



I want to tap that guy with his arms up on the shoulder and tell him the cameras aren't there for him.


----------



## Sassys

Feet are messed up


----------



## Jasmine K.

Shoes don't fit.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't think she pulled off the previous looks, but she killed it at Gaultier. Fabulous.


----------



## brookelynn77

All these pictures gave me life&#128588;


----------



## robotindisguise

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> More....
> 
> She's rockin the hell out of that dark lip, her face is flawless. I think this look is my fav thus far, love it.



wow.. just wow. :worthy:


----------



## KittyLouise

OMG RiRi is looking amazing at the moment!


----------



## saira1214

Sassys said:


> Love it!!! Wonder what lipstick it is.




It's probably Mac Hautecore with a gloss.


----------



## yogamommi

Sassys said:


> Love it!!! Wonder what lipstick it is.





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> More....
> 
> She's rockin the hell out of that dark lip, her face is flawless. I think this look is my fav thus far, love it.




It looks like an OCC lip tar, possibly "true black darkens"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Love it!!! Wonder what lipstick it is.



Her MUA said that she used 3 different lip products to achieve the color but she didn't say which ones.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Porter Party

Another great look.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is fashion.


----------



## ByeKitty

I like the last look! I didn't like the second last one, that looked try-hard.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Givenchy *

I like the top half of the look but she lost me with the pants and those ugly a$$ Givenchy X Nike sneakers. Her face is flawless, as usual.


----------



## YSoLovely

Being Rih's stylist has got to be the best. job. ever. She's fearless. Gotta give that to her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Black dress looks great, but her tattoos are just awful.


----------



## .pursefiend.

BagOuttaHell said:


> She is fashion.



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## terebina786

Her face just slays everything.


----------



## jenayb

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Porter Party
> 
> Another great look.



ID on the shoes?


----------



## berrydiva

Her face! She's got fishnet stockings covering her face and she still looks amazing.


----------



## vimrod

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Givenchy *
> 
> I like the top half of the look but she lost me with the pants and those ugly a$$ Givenchy X Nike sneakers. Her face is flawless, as usual.



This outfit is hilarious! I'm like scrolling... and scrolling like seriously? No! She's a funny one. I mean she's wearing it as some sort of a joke yes?


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Givenchy *
> 
> I like the top half of the look but she lost me with the pants and those ugly a$$ Givenchy X Nike sneakers. Her face is flawless, as usual.


Didn't Tyra Banks attempt the fishnet over face look and FAILED miserably? And yet RiRi makes it sing!


----------



## Sassys

Stella McCartney


----------



## Nathalya

terebina786 said:


> Her face just slays everything.


----------



## Tivo

Delevigne looks rough.


----------



## AEGIS

This hair cut is growing on me.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## YSoLovely

I want that coat! 

Also, Rih stays flawless.


----------



## Tivo

I don't like this look. Looks like something Beyonce would wear.


----------



## AEGIS

Tivo said:


> I don't like this look. Looks like something Beyonce would wear.



that's shade


----------



## YSoLovely

Tivo said:


> I don't like this look. Looks like something Beyonce would wear.



http://instagram.com/p/lFDP8NLmDj/#


----------



## Tivo

YSoLovely said:


> http://instagram.com/p/lFDP8NLmDj/#


Has RiRi crossed through the gateway? She sounds tweaked.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> http://instagram.com/p/lFDP8NLmDj/#



She's silly  I like the coat she wore to McCartney, very cute.



jenaywins said:


> ID on the shoes?



Manolo Chaos sandals. 


Little bit of news....this should be interesting. So she's working on two albums this year. I hope she does the concept album and holds off on her 8th album until 2015. 



> *Rihanna to Release Concept Album Based on Animated Film*
> 
> The singer will record for, and star in, 3D children's film 'Home'
> 
> Rihanna is set to release a concept album this year based around the upcoming animated DreamWorks film Home, according to Variety.
> 
> Jeffrey Katzenberg, CEO of DreamWorks Animation, announced the news Tuesday during the company's quarterly earnings call. Katzenberg said that Rihanna, who also stars in the film, will perform new songs, but did not provide any titles or the album's release date.
> 
> 
> The film, set for release November 26th, revolves around a group of aliens that escape their enemies by hiding on Earth. Originally entitled Happy Smekday!, the 3D film is based on author Adam Rex's 2007 children's book The True Meaning of Smekday. Rihanna will star in the film as teenager Gratuity "Tip" Tucci alongside Jennifer Lopez, Steve Martin and Big Bang Theory's Jim Parsons.
> 
> Rihanna has released an album each November from 2009 until 2012, but chose not to release an album in 2013. It was still a busy year, as the singer twerked in "Pour It Up," starred in A$AP Rocky videos, won "Icon Awards" and appeared on Eminem's "Monster" from the rapper's Marshall Mathers LP 2.
> 
> This summer, Rihanna and Eminem will go on a three-city mini tour, hitting undisclosed locations in New York, Los Angeles and Detroit in August. The duo first teamed up on 2010's "Love the Way You Lie" before reuniting for "The Monster."
> 
> In a Rolling Stone cover story this past fall, Eminem said that the new collaboration with Rihanna was "not necessarily a sequel, as much as it is a revisitation" to his past. "To me, it's more about the vice, and it's more about the nostalgia," he said.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ugh, the sticker is still on the sole of her shoe in the last set of pics... A pet peeve of mine


----------



## Tivo

ByeKitty said:


> Ugh, the sticker is still on the sole of her shoe in the last set of pics... A pet peeve of mine


This look is a sloppy fail. She can't put this behind her fast enough.


----------



## jenayb

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Manolo Chaos sandals.



 Thank you!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel

Rdiva/Dailymail


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I LOVE it.


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Chanel
> 
> Rdiva/Dailymail


This is adorable!


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her MUA said that she used 3 different lip products to achieve the color *but she didn't say which ones*.



 that's not nice

Guessing it wasn't MAC and she is not allowed to publicly state competitors.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Tivo

Werq RiRi! WERQ!


----------



## Marina97

Rihanna - Christian Dior fashion show in Paris


----------



## Sassys

Marina97 said:


> Rihanna - Christian Dior fashion show in Paris



Already posted


----------



## .pursefiend.

i like that outfit with the sweater and pearls. her lips are gorg


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like that coat on her.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I like that coat on her.


----------



## Sassys

Leaving Paris
Shoes


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like that look. She loves the Impera, she has them in like three different colors. They are fab. 

Guess who showed up in Amsterdam at Drake's concert last night


----------



## .pursefiend.

I love her Boy!


----------



## YSoLovely

#AubRih2k14


----------



## YSoLovely

Rihanna out for Dinner with Drake...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Did anyone read the article in Vogue where Rihanna styled the author?  It was cute.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Rihanna out for Dinner with Drake...



Can anyone ID her coat


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Chanel
> 
> Rdiva/Dailymail





I saw this dress on Keira Knightly and you can really see the illusion effect better


----------



## saira1214

Is she dating Drake? No bueno.


----------



## knics33

saira1214 said:


> Is she dating Drake? No bueno.



Lol yeah he is just... no. She can do better IMO. 

Isn't the usual is that if she starts to date Drake then Chris Brown comes back around to play games and Rihanna immediately is back hanging out with him and drops Drake? And then Chris drops her?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Can anyone ID her coat



Alaia.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Alaia.



I knew you would know!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ You're welcome 

Leaving Dinner with Drake 3/9/14 

I like her sweatshirt.


----------



## AEGIS

Let's go back to Matt Kemp...what other lightskinted men are there for her to date? There have got to have other options.


----------



## YSoLovely

AEGIS said:


> Let's go back to Matt Kemp...what other lightskinted men are there for her to date? There have got to have other options.




Matty need to remember how to play ball first... 


AubRih 2k14 FTW!!


----------



## AEGIS

YSoLovely said:


> Matty need to remember how to play ball first...
> 
> 
> AubRih 2k14 FTW!!





guaranteed contracts
he's good


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

3/10/2014

Chanel or not, that padlock necklace is too big and clunky. It would be much cuter if it were a bit smaller.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

3/11/14 

I love this.


----------



## terebina786

The last look is way cute! Love those shoes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

3/14/14

He rented out the entire place so they could have dinner privately. Cute


----------



## saira1214

Blah. Uggh, Drake? For real? Come one RiRi. you can do better.


----------



## ByeKitty

Drake is gross... But they might be a perfect match.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What's wrong with Drake? I don't know anything about him.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

saira1214 said:


> Blah. Uggh, Drake? For real? Come one RiRi. you can do better.





ByeKitty said:


> Drake is gross... But they might be a perfect match.



What's gross about him? He has his cornball moments but I love him.


----------



## saira1214

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> What's gross about him? He has his cornball moments but I love him.



I don't know. I just don't like him. He is definitely a cornball. I think she needs someone more suave.


----------



## ByeKitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> What's gross about him? He has his cornball moments but I love him.



He just irks me... He seems smug.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

More suave? Eh she smokes blunts all day and is sure to let everyone know and post selfies with her glorious swag. 

He seems more low key and they have good chemistry on and off the field.


----------



## saira1214

What's up with everyone jumping on my posts today? I can have an opinion.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

No one is jumping on anything. 

Just commenting.


----------



## saira1214

BagOuttaHell said:


> No one is jumping on anything.
> 
> Just commenting.



Sorry.


----------



## .pursefiend.

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What's wrong with Drake? I don't know anything about him.



nothing at all .. he's just in touch with his sensitive side


----------



## YSoLovely

AubRih 2k14


----------



## saira1214

YSoLovely said:


> AubRih 2k14



What does AubRih mean?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Aubrey is Drake's real name.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

saira1214 said:


> What does AubRih mean?




Combo of Drake's real name Aubrey and Rihanna. It's a nickname fans have for them like Brangelina or Jayonce, lol.


----------



## saira1214

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Combo of Drake's real name Aubrey and Rihanna. It's a nickname fans have for them like Brangelina or Jayonce, lol.



Ahhh, got it. Thanks!


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What's wrong with Drake? I don't know anything about him.



He's just far too soft.


----------



## AEGIS

Well Chris was too damn hard.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> Well Chris was too damn hard.


Beg to differ. Chris was soft too.


----------



## AshTx.1

I like her and Drake together.


----------



## Lapis

Sassys said:


> Love it!!! Wonder what lipstick it is.




Liner + MAC's Midnight Media + OCC's black lip tar


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Beg to differ. Chris was soft too.





Not according to the punches she took.


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> Not according to the punches she took.



I know this isn't meant to be funny but...


----------



## AEGIS

I mean she needs someone who will be nice to her....if Drake is nice that's who she needs to date.  Chris Brown is a consummate jacka*s


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> Not according to the punches she took.



Yes. but one could argue that hitting a girl is soft. He's like Kanye, only willing to pick a fight with someone who won't stand up to him. To me, that's soft. 

But I agree with you, she needs a nice guy and if drake is that nice guy...then good for her.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm over it. 

A few years ago when this started I was all for it because I liked her and Drake but he's a lame and I'm just over this revolving carousel.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

AEGIS said:


> Let's go back to Matt Kemp...what other lightskinted men are there for her to date? There have got to have other options.



Matt is busy with me. Rih has been side-lined.


----------



## GOALdigger

drake use to be my celeb crush He's ugly sexy and find the cornyballness refreshing given he's a rapper.


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 3/14/14
> 
> He rented out the entire place so they could have dinner privately. Cute



OMG I was just looking for those Alaïa shoes a couple days ago but they didn't have my size....


----------



## NY_Mami

Drake is so corny.... She needs to go back to that Matt Kemp... Now he was FIONE and has his life together...


----------



## Bentley1

I dunno why, but she reminds me of ET.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Bentley1 said:


> I dunno why, but she reminds me of ET.



I just cackled.


----------



## Bentley1

californiacrush said:


> i just cackled.



:greengrin:


----------



## YSoLovely

californiaCRUSH said:


> Matt is busy with me. Rih has been side-lined.



Uh uh, honey.


----------



## brookelynn77

Why does everyone say "you can do better" like they know Drake personally. From what I've seen he's a great guy... He's not so bad. If we're talking about looks then I guess I understand.. He's not the cutest lol


----------



## New-New

GOALdigger said:


> drake use to be my celeb crush He's ugly sexy and find the cornyballness refreshing given he's a rapper.



I find Drake attractive in the same way I find Blake Griffin attractive.


----------



## aliceplayground

New-New said:


> I find Drake attractive in the same way I find Blake Griffin attractive.




Blake Griffin is adorable!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

brookelynn77 said:


> Why does everyone say "you can do better" like they know Drake personally. From what I've seen he's a great guy... He's not so bad. If we're talking about looks then I guess I understand.. He's not the cutest lol


I know, it's hilarious, no one here knows him or her. Who knows what she's like in a relationship so it's strange to claim she can do better.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm here for this. But given the history. I am wondering if she is doing this just to f with CB. Oh and the publicity.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think if she was putting on a show for CB/the world she would be more obvious about it.Remember how she showed her a$$ in 2012 when she got back with CB? She could easily be posting IG pics, tweeting and showing out but she isn't. She didn't even repost the "Parih" pic Drake posted on his IG the night of the TC performance. She went to Europe with Drake and left social media for dead, lol. The two of them try their damnedest to avoid even being photographed together. 

I'm here for it and I honestly believe she may have gotten CB out of her system this time but only time will tell.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well it's only been a week. So yeah. Time. 

But I'm still here regardless. Lol. For nothing else some collabos. They have great chemistry on wax.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've been suspicious of them since Drake @ Mel on IG with a video of one of his friends singing Diamonds at a Karaoke bar back in Jan. I think they've been hanging out longer than than want people to believe but who knows. 

I agree with you on the music though. I hope we get a least one collab when her album drops...eventually.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think if she was putting on a show for CB/the world she would be more obvious about it.Remember how she showed her a$$ in 2012 when she got back with CB? She could easily be posting IG pics, tweeting and showing out but she isn't. She didn't even repost the "Parih" pic Drake posted on his IG the night of the TC performance. She went to Europe with Drake and left social media for dead, lol. The two of them try their damnedest to avoid even being photographed together.
> 
> I'm here for it and I honestly believe she may have gotten CB out of her system this time but only time will tell.





hmmm.....this is true.  I think Chris is now in her past too...thank freaking God. Kakadoodledoo can have that.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I've been suspicious of them since Drake @ Mel on IG with a video of one of his friends singing Diamonds at a Karaoke bar back in Jan. I think they've been hanging out longer than than want people to believe but who knows.
> 
> I agree with you on the music though. I hope we get a least one collab when her album drops...eventually.



I saw an AubRih masterpost on tumblr... would post it, but... too lazy. 
Anyway, they've been back talking since at least their shows in Texas last year...


----------



## saira1214

So you have to know celebrities personally to comment in these threads? That's hilarious. Since people are quoting words that I used, I'll clarify. She portrays a bad girl image and Drake doesn't necessarily fit that. I don't like his music, don't find him attractive and think he is a dbag. My opinion of course.


----------



## Sassys

3/16/14


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

3/17/14

I'm ready for her to go back to the pixie cut. 







*JustJared*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Dreadful.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

if anything Drake can do better. She's so ratchet.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Rih and Bey will not force Starter and Flight jackets on me.. nope


----------



## Nathalya

Lol I did not expect that ponytail


----------



## 1249dcnative

Like Halle, hair is such an unnecessary distraction to her beauty.


----------



## basicandorganic

i ship her and drake soooooo hard omg


----------



## AEGIS

that is a round the way girl hairstyle


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

1249dcnative said:


> Like Halle, hair is such an unnecessary distraction to her beauty.




ITA, with a face as striking as hers there no need for all that hair. Hopefully she goes short for the summer...

Dentist 3/18/14

Outfit is a mess.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I like her hair in the above pics.. Face is stunning


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's looked worse.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think she would look great with very little hair, even less than a pixie cut. What is her natural hair texture? Tight afro curls, or looser?


----------



## Tivo

Delete


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her face  Good riddance to the grey hair but I don't really care for her new style either. It reminds me of the jeri curl she had back in 09 minus the shaved sides. I just want her to go back to the pixie cut. She rocks it like no one else.
> 
> Off topic but earlier in this thread there were questions about how she stays so fit. She takes a personal trainer with her on tour. A fan found out via IG.
> 
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...na-debuts-short-hair-after-topshop-court-case
> 
> *8/1/13*



I think this is her natural hair texture.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ITA, with a face as striking as hers there no need for all that hair. Hopefully she goes short for the summer...
> 
> Dentist 3/18/14
> 
> Outfit is a mess.
> 
> View attachment 2547493
> View attachment 2547494
> View attachment 2547495




I kinda like it... :ninja:


----------



## Swanky

ummm, to dinner?. . . . 
Hate the hair.




*It's just dinner! Rihanna goes for the shock factor as she wears a COMPLETELY sheer skirt over bright pink underwear for a quiet evening out
* 
 When it comes to fashion, few people push the boat out as much as Rihanna. 
And whether she's performing on stage or enjoying a sedate evening out, the 26-year-old singer still courts attention with her sartorial choices. 

So when she headed out to her favourite Los Angeles eatery Giorgio Baldi on Thursday night, Rihanna opted for an eye-catching outfit of a completely see-through skirt over a pair of bright knickers. 








 Courting attention: Rihanna wore a completely see-through net skirt over a pair of bright pink knickers as she headed out in Los Angeles on Thursday night









 Standing out: Rihanna teamed the skirt with a stomach-baring white sweater, and added a casual pair of embellished plimsolls and Dior bag as accessories






 Rear-ly revealing: Rihanna's underwear also appeared to have a design on the back  

The underwear choice was clearly meant to add to the attention-grabbing aspect of the ensemble, given that she went for pink rather than a more modest white or nude. 

Clearly unconcerned about just how much flesh was on show beneath the white net skirt, Rihanna looked confident as she headed home after dinner at the restaurant. 

And the rest of her outfit was hardly modest either, as she teamed the skirt with a stomach-baring white sweater. 






Standing out: Rihanna clearly knew how much of a stir the skirt would cause, and chose to wear it over pink underwear rather than white or nude

 Sexy split: The skirt also featured a deliberate split in the front






Where's Drake? Rihanna was joined by a female friend at Giorgio Baldi, but her boyfriend was nowhere to be seen  

On the accessory front, Rihanna opted  for stacks of bangles, rings, and necklace, and carried a white  Christian Dior embellished handbag. 

Rihanna was also still sporting the same long ponytail that she had added to her raven locks earlier this month. 

Going for a simple look when it came to her make-up, Rihanna opted for just a slick of gloss and touch of mascara to ensure that the full attention was on her skirt choice. 
 





Covered up: Rihanna wore a more modest ensemble as she stepped out in New York on Tuesday

While Rihanna was joined by a female friend for the night out, absent from the meal was her boyfriend Drake - from whom she has been inseparable in recent weeks.
Rihanna's evening out came as it was announced she will be joining Eminem for a string of joint stadium concerts this summer. 

The Monster Tour will start in Los Angeles on August 7th, before heading to New York on August 16th and Detroit on August 22nd. 

Tickets for the tour go on sale March 28th.





 Exciting news: Rihanna and Eminem kick off their Monster Tour in Los Angeles on August 7th



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2585987/Rihanna-wears-COMPLETELY-sheer-skirt-bright-pink-underwear.html


----------



## .pursefiend.




----------



## Swanky

LOL!


----------



## knics33

.pursefiend. said:


>



Lol! This is how I feel about 98% of Rihanna's looks over the past year or so. I know "she's so gorgeous!" but her wardrobe is just a raging hot, desperate mess.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm pretty sure she just picks the most out there thing she can find. That's what bothers me about her. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't, but even when she looks good, she has no personal style. I can't say "that's so Rihanna" because her style is so all over the place. Everything is about being different and provocative. So I guess I can say different and provocative for the sake of being different and provocative is her personal style.


----------



## YSoLovely

Robyn... the f***????


----------



## .pursefiend.

knics33 said:


> Lol! This is how I feel about 98% of Rihanna's looks over the past year or so. I know "she's so gorgeous!" but her wardrobe is just a raging hot, desperate mess.



Even for her this is a bit much


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am use to her less is more approach. haha

The other day she had on a sweater that was completely exposed in the bag and my initial thought was hmm does she have it on backwards.lol.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

lol- she just does whatever the eff she wants.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ummm, to dinner?. . . .
> Hate the hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's just dinner! Rihanna goes for the shock factor as she wears a COMPLETELY sheer skirt over bright pink underwear for a quiet evening out
> *
> When it comes to fashion, few people push the boat out as much as Rihanna.
> And whether she's performing on stage or enjoying a sedate evening out, the 26-year-old singer still courts attention with her sartorial choices.
> 
> So when she headed out to her favourite Los Angeles eatery Giorgio Baldi on Thursday night, Rihanna opted for an eye-catching outfit of a completely see-through skirt over a pair of bright knickers.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/21/article-0-1C77146200000578-404_634x906.jpg Courting attention: Rihanna wore a completely see-through net skirt over a pair of bright pink knickers as she headed out in Los Angeles on Thursday night
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/21/article-0-1C771AE100000578-910_306x715.jpg  i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/21/article-0-1C771A9500000578-427_306x715.jpg
> Standing out: Rihanna teamed the skirt with a stomach-baring white sweater, and added a casual pair of embellished plimsolls and Dior bag as accessories
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/21/article-2585987-1C78977600000578-266_634x598.jpg
> Rear-ly revealing: Rihanna's underwear also appeared to have a design on the back
> 
> The underwear choice was clearly meant to add to the attention-grabbing aspect of the ensemble, given that she went for pink rather than a more modest white or nude.
> 
> Clearly unconcerned about just how much flesh was on show beneath the white net skirt, Rihanna looked confident as she headed home after dinner at the restaurant.
> 
> And the rest of her outfit was hardly modest either, as she teamed the skirt with a stomach-baring white sweater.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/21/article-0-1C7713CA00000578-664_634x931.jpg
> Standing out: Rihanna clearly knew how much of a stir the skirt would cause, and chose to wear it over pink underwear rather than white or nude
> 
> Sexy split: The skirt also featured a deliberate split in the front
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/21/article-0-1C7719D600000578-691_634x897.jpg
> Where's Drake? Rihanna was joined by a female friend at Giorgio Baldi, but her boyfriend was nowhere to be seen
> 
> On the accessory front, Rihanna opted  for stacks of bangles, rings, and necklace, and carried a white  Christian Dior embellished handbag.
> 
> Rihanna was also still sporting the same long ponytail that she had added to her raven locks earlier this month.
> 
> Going for a simple look when it came to her make-up, Rihanna opted for just a slick of gloss and touch of mascara to ensure that the full attention was on her skirt choice.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/21/article-2585987-1C65517A00000578-807_634x908.jpg
> Covered up: Rihanna wore a more modest ensemble as she stepped out in New York on Tuesday
> 
> While Rihanna was joined by a female friend for the night out, absent from the meal was her boyfriend Drake - from whom she has been inseparable in recent weeks.
> Rihanna's evening out came as it was announced she will be joining Eminem for a string of joint stadium concerts this summer.
> 
> The Monster Tour will start in Los Angeles on August 7th, before heading to New York on August 16th and Detroit on August 22nd.
> 
> Tickets for the tour go on sale March 28th.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/21/article-2585987-0DA6C6BB00000578-456_634x426.jpg
> Exciting news: Rihanna and Eminem kick off their Monster Tour in Los Angeles on August 7th
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2585987/Rihanna-wears-COMPLETELY-sheer-skirt-bright-pink-underwear.html



This takes the word ratchet to the next level.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.pursefiend. said:


>



Exactly. Mess. Her face is gorgeous and I like the top half, then I got to the skirt and made the same face Toni is making in that gif.


----------



## AEGIS

it's sad that i thought this was a modest look for her


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ LOL it is though.


----------



## Sassys

London


----------



## ByeKitty

cute_classy said:


> i'm pretty sure she just picks the most out there thing she can find. That's what bothers me about her. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't, but even when she looks good, she has no personal style. I can't say "that's so rihanna" because her style is so all over the place. Everything is about being different and provocative. So i guess i can say different and provocative for the sake of being different and provocative is her personal style.



ita...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her face looks fresh in the airport pics. I see she made it back to the UK for Drake's last three shows...

The CFDA has named Rih as their 2014 Fashion Icon Winner  Congrats to her 



> &#8220;We are proud to present Rihanna with the CFDA Fashion Icon Award for her impact on the industry as fashion&#8217;s most exciting ambassador in recent memory,&#8221; Steven Kolb, CEO of CFDA, said in a statement.



Can't wait to see what she wears to the event.


----------



## Sassys

Drake concert in London


----------



## Sassys

3/25/14


----------



## berrydiva

That coat!


----------



## berrydiva

Rihanna and the human twinkie are slowly growing on me.


----------



## Sassys

3/26/14


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/27/rihanna-drake-make-separate-entrances-for-dinner-in-london/

Rihanna wears a short white dress with a black coat to keep herself warm while arriving at Novikov restaurant on Thursday evening (March 27) in the Mayfair neighborhood of London, England.

The 26-year-old singer was joined for the night out on the town by her rumored boyfriend Drake, who made a separate entrance into the hotspot.

It was just announced that RiRi tied for the most amount of nominations at the upcoming iHeartRadio Music Awards, being held in May.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love her legs.


----------



## zen1965

I do not like her antics, but I think she is out-of-this world beautiful.


----------



## YSoLovely

Cute airport look...


----------



## AEGIS

cute look with the crop top sweat thing


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## berrydiva

Does she have on a top or is her hair acting as boob coverage?


----------



## yogamommi

Good catch.  I do believe she's using her hair in place of a shirt/bra.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Does she have on a top or is her hair acting as boob coverage?



my face is very confused.


----------



## lanasyogamama

yogamommi said:


> Good catch.  I do believe she's using her hair in place of a shirt/bra.



What?  Doesn't everyone do that?


----------



## knasarae

So....

1. I heard on Sway in the Morning that #AubRih is officially a couple.

2. Rihanna is being honored as CFDA's Fashion Icon of the Year.

Lord, I hope she treats that boy right.  But if she doesn't I'm sure it'll make for a great album!! lol


----------



## Sassys

4/3/14


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

4/4/14


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sasha2012

She found herself at the centre of reports that she was expecting her first child last week.

But Rihanna has dismissed the pregnancy claims in the best way she knows how - by displaying her washboard abs.

The 26-year-old singer proved once and for all that she is not with child by wearing a white bra top which drew attention to her enviably flat stomach as she enjoyed a night out at The Supper Club in Hollywood on Tuesday night. 

Rihanna's evening also saw her reunited with boyfriend Drake, after more than a week apart.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...washboard-abs-tiny-bra-top.html#ixzz2yPzJoN82


----------



## NY_Mami

That is a terrible outfit....


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

maybe she wanted Melissa to shine....


----------



## JessicaGn

I didn't (and wasn't even sure) i could post the actual photos so i'm just linking them but why isn't she wearing underwear? 

Rihanna Bottomless -- Face Down, *** Up ... 

http://www.tmz.com/2014/04/09/rihanna-naked-***-photos/

the link is wonky i don't know why but on the top left is the article/photos and you can launch the gallery


----------



## Ladybug09

She is staying famous, but NOT because of her talent.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/10/rihanna-drake-hug-kiss-at-clippers-game-but-sit-separately/

*Rihanna & Drake Hug & Kiss at Clippers Game But Sit Separately*

Rihanna goes in for the hug and gets a sweet kiss on the cheek from her rumored boyfriend Drake while meeting up at the Los Angeles Clippers game held at the Staples Center on Wednesday evening (April 9) in Los Angeles.

The 26-year-old singer sat in courtside seats with her gal pal Melissa Forde while Drake, 27, sat elsewhere in the arena.

Its a good thing that Drake is catching up on his sports as it was revealed that day that he will be hosting the 2014 ESPYs on July 16!

This is an incredible opportunity for me to combine two of my biggest passionssports and performing, he said in a statement.


----------



## Sassys

Photo shoot

Why does the photographer have no shirt on??


----------



## saira1214

No underwear? He butt is surprisingly flat.


----------



## azania

Did she get implants? Her boobs look bigger.


----------



## berrydiva

I knew she had no behind but I didn't realize just how little.


----------



## JessicaGn

azania said:


> Did she get implants? Her boobs look bigger.



I thought they did when i saw her topless at PFW but i'm not sure

I do think she has great legs but i never understood the hype about her body overall. She shaped kind of straight.


----------



## YSoLovely

azania said:


> Did she get implants? Her boobs look bigger.




Rihanna was never _flat_ flat chested. Just google her nudes...


----------



## Sasha2012

She's famous for her exhibitionist streak, parading her toned and lithe body in a seemingly endless array of skimpy skin-baring outfits.

And true to form Rihanna pulled out all the stops for her evening wear as she celebrated her best friend Melissa's birthday on Friday in the Los Angeles neighbourhood of Santa Monica.

The 26-year-old showed off her incredibly well-formed legs in a barely-there LBD for the evening out as she was joined by her beau Drake.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-Melissas-birthday-party.html#ixzz2yiF60mjK


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*MTV Movie Awards*

She's wearing Ulyana Sergeenko S/S '14 couture. Her face is unreal! She's gained some weight and it looks great on her....thickanna is trying to make a comeback.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Ugh those tattoos.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna hits the red carpet showing off a ton of leg at the 2014 MTV Movie Awards held at the Nokia Theatre on Sunday (April 13) in Los Angeles.

The 26-year-old singer will be performing at the show this evening with her frequent collaborator Eminem. They will be doing their hit song The Monster!Rihanna hits the red carpet showing off a ton of leg at the 2014 MTV Movie Awards held at the Nokia Theatre on Sunday (April 13) in Los Angeles.

The 26-year-old singer will be performing at the show this evening with her frequent collaborator Eminem. They will be doing their hit song The Monster!

PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Rihanna

Rihanna and Eminem will be heading out on tour this summer and you sure can expect them to sing that song. Stay tuned for the video from tonights performance.

10+ pictures inside of Rihanna on the red carpet at the 2014 MTV Movie 

Rihanna and Eminem will be heading out on tour this summer and you sure can expect them to sing that song. Stay tuned for the video from tonights performance.


----------



## Sassys

I will never ever understand why pics are posted at 9:12 then posted again at 9:21. It sucks up battery life to have to scroll through the same pics.:weird:


----------



## Sasha2012

Sassys said:


> I will never ever understand why pics are posted at 9:12 then posted again at 9:21. It sucks up battery life to have to scroll through the same pics.:weird:


Hopefully you have a charger because it's not that serious . When I started to post the pictures the other ones weren't posted yet. I went to do something came back and posted then I saw LadyLouboutin08 posted it after the fact and she edited later as well. It happens, no biggie.

Ps- They're not even the same pictures. Do you also wonder why some others post the same exact pictures after I do in other threads because it's a common practice in the Kardashian threads.


----------



## berrydiva

Her face!


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> Hopefully you have a charger because it's not that serious . When I started to post the pictures the other ones weren't posted yet. I went to do something came back and posted then I saw LadyLouboutin08 posted it after the fact and she edited later as well. It happens, no biggie.
> 
> Ps- They're not even the same pictures. Do you also wonder why some others post the same exact pictures after I do in other threads because it's a common practice in the Kardashian threads.



They are all pics of her on the red carpet. I'm just curious why we need 20 pics of Rhianna facing forward in the same spot on the red carpet. 

I don't go into any Kardashian threads any longer, so I don't know what goes on there anymore.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sassys said:


> They are all pics of her on the red carpet. I'm just curious why we need 20 pics of Rhianna facing forward in the same spot on the red carpet.
> 
> *I don't go into any Kardashian threads any longer, so I don't know what goes on there anymore.*


You're not missing anything, it's more about the drama and fantasies of posters than actual news or gossip on Kim herself anyways .

But yeah like I said I didn't see the other post or I wouldn't have re-posted the similar pics but since I already did and Rihanna's face looks beautiful enjoy them! just ignore the sleep-like attire she's wearing.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *MTV Movie Awards*
> 
> She's wearing Ulyana Sergeenko S/S '14 couture. Her face is unreal! She's gained some weight and it looks great on her....thickanna is trying to make a comeback.




Sickening. Ugh.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm afraid this look is boring for her. lol.


----------



## michie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'm afraid this look is boring for her. lol.



It really is. She's giving me Blanche Devereaux realness, but the makeup and hair are really lacking IMO.


----------



## Nathalya

michie said:


> It really is. She's giving me *Blanche Devereaux realness*, but the makeup and hair are really lacking IMO.


----------



## Sassys

4/17/14


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna has never hidden her fondness for smoking marijuana, so she was well-prepared for April 20 this year.

The singer joined millions around the world to celebrate 420 - the day adopted by weed-smokers to share their love for all things green.

Rihanna had sorted out her ensemble before getting stuck into the fun, and made sure it was appropriately themed.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ons-posing-smoking-bunnies.html#ixzz2zV0bYpgf


----------



## NY_Mami

El Ratcheto!


----------



## AEGIS

that girl needs to grow up a little bit


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sasha2012 said:


> *You're not missing anything, it's more about the drama and fantasies of posters than actual news or gossip on Kim herself anyways* .
> 
> But yeah like I said I didn't see the other post or I wouldn't have re-posted the similar pics but since I already did and Rihanna's face looks beautiful enjoy them! just ignore the sleep-like attire she's wearing.



so Kimmie's page isn't poppin anymore? Save me the task of trying to go through like 40 pages of whining.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AEGIS said:


> that girl needs to grow up a little bit




Seriously.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Isn't every day 4:20 for her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

NY_Mami said:


> El Ratcheto!



Hahaha!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagOuttaHell said:


> Isn't every day 4:20 for her.



This!!! 

My bf smokes pots too sometimes but he always refuses to go to any event that demands to legalize marijuana.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Beach, blunts and Reggae music....perfect way for a pothead to spend 4/20. Ratchet but from the pics and vids Melissa posted they were chilling and having fun, I'm not mad at it.


----------



## knics33

AEGIS said:


> that girl needs to grow up a little bit



Agreed. How old is she? The "ratchet" is starting to come across as flat out childish and trashy. She looked tired at the awards. Her complexion wasn't very radiant like it normally is IMO.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

4/22/14

She looks very cute. 




View attachment 2589587


Just Jared


----------



## Jasmine K.

I like her hair. Bout time she got herself together in that department.


----------



## saira1214

She looks fantastic


----------



## ElephanyGirl

her nails look ridic


----------



## morgan20

How tall is Rihanna?


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna chose a rather risqué ensemble to go shopping at a baby boutique on Tuesday.

The pop star was impossible to miss as she stocked up on six large bags full of gifts at West Hollywood's Petit Trésor on Robertson Boulevard.

At first glance, it appeared as though the star had forgotten her pants, with barely more than an unusual wrap-style white pinstripe shirt and strappy nude stilettos visible, exposing her long, tanned legs in all their glory.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-trip-luxury-baby-boutique.html#ixzz2zgSAWYQk 


She looks great.


----------



## JessicaGn

NY_Mami said:


> El Ratcheto!


----------



## Sassys

4/22/14


----------



## ByeKitty

Is it just me or is the hand tattoo slowly expanding? I still can't get over that ish


----------



## .pursefiend.

she always wears the best gold pieces


----------



## Jasmine K.

ByeKitty said:


> Is it just me or is the hand tattoo slowly expanding? I still can't get over that ish




Right. One of her worst mistakes. Smh


----------



## Poth

Agree.  I usually get tattoo fever seeing other tattoos, but not with her hand.  Too much.


----------



## AEGIS

wtf are those boots?


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## AEGIS

oh just nipples everywhere huh?
her face looks great


----------



## californiaCRUSH

ByeKitty said:


> Is it just me or is the hand tattoo slowly expanding? I still can't get over that ish



I thought the same exact thing.


----------



## Sasha2012

Gorgeous, love the photos.


----------



## NY_Mami

That hand tattoo is ridiculous you can tell she doesn't like it because she keeps trying to cover it... She should just get it lasered... The original one wasn't bad...


----------



## bisousx

Love it


----------



## Lola69

She is such a mess sometimes. I can't with that tattoo.


----------



## Jasmine K.

4/25 Brooklyn Nets game (from E! Online)

She looks cute but she's getting crap for going braless.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

How often does Rihanna ever wear a bra? She said in her Vogue interview that when she wears a bra she doesn't wear a top, and if she wears a top she doesn't wear a bra  

Those Vogue pictures are flawless. Pure perfection.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She actually looks cute there! Finally!


----------



## terebina786

I wish I had enough guts to go braless like that.


----------



## AEGIS

i like going braless so I ain't gonna hate on that but damn if her logic ain't weird lol


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I just don't need to see your nips out.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is known for her provocative videos and erotic performances, but Rihanna clearly can't help being a pin-up - even on her days off.

The chart-topping star stunned sport fans on Friday when she attended a basketball game in New York wearing a semi-sheer vest without a bra.

Unsurprisingly, the decision turned heads - literally - as she sat front-row of the Brooklyn Nets Game, courting attention from both male and female onlookers. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rooklyn-Nets-game-New-York.html#ixzz304L3rue5


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ She looked cute at the game but it's time for a new wig/weave...


4/26/14

I would totally wear this on a comfy/ lazy day minus the shoes. I think she looks cute. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







RDiva


----------



## Ladybug09

californiaCRUSH said:


> I just don't need to see your nips out.



This!


----------



## Nathalya

I have piercings, but one in my nips? No.
Love the green comfy outfit


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She has way too many rings on.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> .



I usually find Rihanna unattractive, but she looks pretty in the second pic.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## JessicaGn

I've seen her boobs almost as much as i've seen mine.


----------



## Lena186

I like the fact that she admires artistic fashion pieces.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Does she not have any other friends?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Vogue Brazil 
	

		
			
		

		
	










She killed this Vogue shoot. I love it


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

4/28/14

She looks cute and spring appropriate, I like! 







Credit- Dailyfail


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the skirt and top set.


----------



## Nathalya

Cute!

She looks good on the Vogue Brazil pictures


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 4/28/14
> 
> She looks cute and spring appropriate, I like!
> 
> View attachment 2596908
> View attachment 2596909
> View attachment 2596910
> View attachment 2596911
> 
> 
> Credit- Dailyfail



Still to cold in NYC for this. It's 50 degrees here (60 the day she wore this, but very windy/chilly).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Right? It was chilly yesterday. But I see why she is wearing this. But why is her friend? lol. Are designers checking for sis?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Melissa shan't not go without a bra.. girl.

But Rih looks great


----------



## Sassys

Is Melissa her assistant or just her pal that travels everywhere with her?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> Is Melissa her assistant or just her pal that travels everywhere with her?



she's her bestie/entourage lol


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> she's her bestie/entourage lol



Fun job if you can get it.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

You look so dumb right nowwww


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Vogue Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2596900
> View attachment 2596901
> View attachment 2596902
> View attachment 2596903
> View attachment 2596904
> View attachment 2596905
> View attachment 2596906
> 
> 
> She killed this Vogue shoot. I love it




Bish ate this. Yessir!


----------



## tabasc0

JessicaGn said:


> I've seen her boobs almost as much as i've seen mine.



LOL! 

Also, I think Miley has exposed hers alot in much less time! She can't do a photoshoot without showing her boobs!


----------



## Sassys

I agree enough of the boobs. There is a pic on instagram that was just posted with her completely topless and bottomless during a photoshoot for LUI Magazine (NSFW), so I won't post it.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> I agree enough of the boobs. There is a pic on instagram that was just posted with her completely topless and bottomless during a photoshoot for LUI Magazine (NSFW), so I won't post it.




I saw it. Rihanna for Lui by Mario Sorrenti

At first I was like








And then I was like







Slay a bit, Rhenna!!

We are not worthy!!


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> I saw it. Rihanna for Lui by Mario Sorrenti
> 
> At first I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slay a bit, Rhenna!!
> 
> We are not worthy!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> I saw it. Rihanna for Lui by Mario Sorrenti
> 
> At first I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slay a bit, Rhenna!!
> 
> We are not worthy!!



 

I love this shoot. People are gonna do a lot of faux pearl clutching over it but I'm so here for it. Yes, Rih! YES!

OT and slightly TMI but Rih and I have the same nipple ring, lol : I'm on the hunt for a gold one but can't find one..


----------



## Sassys

Here are some cleaned up non instagram pics


----------



## .pursefiend.

those gifs


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I love this shoot. People are gonna do a lot of faux pearl clutching over it but I'm so here for it. Yes, Rih! YES!
> 
> OT and slightly TMI but Rih and I have the same nipple ring, lol : I'm on the hunt for a gold one but can't find one..



Can you PM me pics of Rih's?? I'm on the hunt for new ones but I can't find any I like.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> Can you PM me pics of Rih's?? I'm on the hunt for new ones but I can't find any I like.



pics or nipple rings? Why can't you scroll this thread for pics?


----------



## michie

They're all on her IG account.


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> pics or nipple rings? Why can't you scroll this thread for pics?



The pics of her that are NSFW to post in this thread... unless they're here somewhere.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> The pics of her that are NSFW to post in this thread... unless they're here somewhere.



They are on her instagram account.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Rihanna half nude.

Haven't seen that before.

I like to eat a Snickers when I flip through these pics.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The lui photos are boring. The cover photo is odd too. It would be more shocking and interesting at this point if she actually wore clothes.


----------



## Sassys

God, I hate tan lines


----------



## knics33

Sorry, but Rihanna just comes across as tacky as h*ll to me now. If she really wanted to shock us she should dress cute and wear a bra lol.


----------



## YSoLovely

:cry:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> :cry:




Ugh, gorgeous. 

The Executive Director of Lui magazine said that he met Rih at the Chanel show and she told him she loves the mag and buys it in LA. The cover photo was her idea. She brought a Lui cover from 1972 and said she wanted to recreate it for her shoot. 

From the mag: "During the whole shooting, that is to say 8 straight hours under a blazing sun, this well-mannered young girl remained smiling, humble and kindly. Sometimes even modest. In fact, the little Robyn Rihanna Fenty, 26, is a sweet candy."


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ugh, gorgeous.
> 
> The Executive Director of Lui magazine said that he met Rih at the Chanel show and she told him she loves the mag and buys it in LA. The cover photo was her idea. She brought a Lui cover from 1972 and said she wanted to recreate it for her shoot.
> 
> From the mag: "During the whole shooting, that is to say 8 straight hours under a blazing sun, this well-mannered young girl remained smiling, humble and kindly. Sometimes even modest. In fact, the little Robyn Rihanna Fenty, 26, is a sweet candy."




Bah. My fave


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Iheartradio Awards

First the Doobie and now the Bantu knots  I like that she isn't afraid to take risks but please &#9995;I hair is a no but I like the dress and her face is flawless (as usual). I can't wait to see what she has up her sleeve for the Met Gala. 

A cute gif I saw on Tumblr


----------



## purseprincess32

Horrible tacky outfit! RiRi you can dress so much more classy...


----------



## .pursefiend.

i like the bantu knots.. i know the naturals are going "yassssssssssss"


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The dress could have been really beautiful if it was styled differently. She's got way too much going on. I like the dark green lipstick.


----------



## NY_Mami

I like the hairdo.... I want to see how it looks when she takes it out....


----------



## YSoLovely

Lol.


----------



## NY_Mami

She went in the Givenchy Archives for her look... That is exactly how it was shown on the runway for their Fall 2008 presentation minus the Bantu Knots, black lipstick, and Manolo's...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like that dress.

For once I am not crazy about this makeup though I do like that lipstick. She can wear any damn color and look great.

I am glad to see she still has edges. No shade. I thought they would be gone by now.


----------



## Sassys

I like it! Just not the hair and lipstick.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She is so gorgeous.


----------



## New-New

.pursefiend. said:


> i like the bantu knots.. i know the naturals are going "yassssssssssss"



I like bantu knots but I feel they look better on someone with a kinkier hair texture. Like the 4C girls, ya feel? But yeah rih looks cute. I like the netire look. The dress is giving me Madonna like a virgin era tease.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

knics33 said:


> sorry, but rihanna just comes across as tacky as h*ll to me now. If she really wanted to shock us she should dress cute and wear a bra lol.


 
+1


----------



## Tivo

That outfit is crazy...but I'm here for it and the makeup and hair. Especially the makeup and hair. Why? I don't know. But I'm here for it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This kind of makes me love Rihanna...

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/a-rihanna-meet-greet-vs-an-avril-lavigne-meet-greet


----------



## YSoLovely

Rihanna signed with Roc Nation as her record label.

I'm so mad right now, I can't even! ullhair:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Rihanna signed with Roc Nation as her record label.
> 
> I'm so mad right now, I can't even! ullhair:



You know what? I'm not mad about it. She and JB were solely responsible for keeping the lights on at DJ and they still could never get ish right. All RN has to do is get the promo right and she'll be fine.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> You know what? I'm not mad about it. She and JB were solely responsible for keeping the lights on at DJ and they still could never get ish right.* All RN has to do is get the promo right* and she'll be fine.



Exactly. And they'll fail at that. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

So is this good or bad? I mean the last label had her working like the company mule all of these years. Could it be any worse. I think at least she'll get more of a piece of the pie. Or at Least I hope she will.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Exactly. And they'll fail at that. No doubt in my mind.



Maybe, maybe not. Look at Rita Ora, they promoted the hell out of her in the UK and even tho she's never quite latched on RN did a decent job with the promo. She hasn't latched on because she has about as much charisma as a cabbage, not because RN isn't doing their job.

Apparently she's been a Roc Nation artist since April 2013  According to MTV news...



> *Rihanna No Longer With Def Jam*
> 
> The singer is now part of Jay Z's label, a source confirms.
> 
> 
> Rihanna has fulfilled her deal with her longtime label, Def Jam, and is now signed with Jay Z&#8217;s Roc Nation, a source at Def Jam, has confirmed with MTV News.
> 
> Rumors about RiRi&#8217;s change of scenery began swirling online on Monday (May 5), when Complex pointed out that Def Jam&#8217;s website listed her under the &#8220;Legacy&#8221; artist section, and Roc Nation&#8217;s said that the singer was not only managed by the outfit, as she has been since 2010, but also on the label.
> 
> *MTV News has learned that the label change occurred in April 2013, when Hov partnered Roc Nation with Universal Music Group. According to our source, Def Jam will still play a role in the marketing and promotion of the pop star&#8217;s music, but she is technically a Roc Nation artist and it is unclear whether the Def jam logo will appear on her next release.*
> 
> Now, she joins J. Cole, Rita Ora, Jay Electronica and more at the house that Hovie built. The move, while surely notable, isn&#8217;t completely surprising. RiRi was first brought to the Def Jam by Jay in 2005, during his days as President. She went on to release seven album through the storied label.
> 
> Rihanna&#8217;s last album, Unapologetic, was released in 2012.



http://www.mtv.com/news/1820356/rihanna-now-with-roc-nation/


----------



## ElephanyGirl

lanasyogamama said:


> This kind of makes me love Rihanna...
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/a-rihanna-meet-greet-vs-an-avril-lavigne-meet-greet



i was thinking the same thing


----------



## krissa

2014 Met Gala dress


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks tacky and not at all appropriate for the theme of the event.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Met Gala 

I'm annoyed that she didn't go with the theme but I had a feeling she wouldn't. &#128530; She looks gorgeous, tho. Very pretty.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I think she looks beautiful


----------



## YSoLovely

I love this.


----------



## ElephanyGirl

what was the theme?


----------



## Lena186

krissa said:


> 2014 Met Gala dress



I think it would've looked much nicer if it was one piece dress. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## NicolesCloset

ElephanyGirl said:


> what was the theme?



I want to know as well


----------



## saira1214

She could have worn a bra.


----------



## Solemony

This look fits better with the last year theme... I think it was punk?


----------



## Ladybug09

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Met Gala
> 
> I'm annoyed that she didn't go with the theme but I had a feeling she wouldn't. &#128530; She looks gorgeous, tho. Very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605587
> View attachment 2605588
> View attachment 2605589



She does look pretty...







saira1214 said:


> She could have worn a bra.



But I agree, I get tired of all the nippling.


----------



## FullyLoaded

The theme is Charles James, "America's best known couturier"


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Love the back, hate her pineapple hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

The theme is 'White Tie and Decorations'.
White tie is required of the men. Tickets were $25k


----------



## Sassys




----------



## AEGIS

lanasyogamama said:


> This kind of makes me love Rihanna...
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/a-rihanna-meet-greet-vs-an-avril-lavigne-meet-greet




Who the hell is paying $400 to meet Avril Lavigne in 2014?! When was she last relevant? She can find dummies to pay that much? 

I bet she hates that article.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

AEGIS said:


> Who the hell is paying $400 to meet Avril Lavigne in 2014?! When was she last relevant? She can find dummies to pay that much?
> 
> I bet she hates that article.



That's what I thought.


----------



## azania

I don't love the dress but she looks so beautiful. Love the hair, it's so her.


----------



## Starlett309

I love the dress but the hair ruins it for me!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Poet? That is exactly why I haven't read Ebony in light years.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Poet? That is exactly why I haven't read Ebony in light years.



With lyrics that  demean and degrade women. Poet my @$$.


----------



## Sassys

Met after party


----------



## YSoLovely

Horrible dress, horrible fit.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Easy access in case you have to receive or release. It's almost 12PM EST. I can be naughty.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'd like the dress if it fit better.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love the color of the dress but I don't care for the material or the fit. 

Instagram released a statement saying they aren't to blame for her account being down. It was accidentally disabled so they put it back up but it's gone again, looks like she has deleted it. The social media queen is over social media? Never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## knics33

californiaCRUSH said:


> Love the back, hate her pineapple hair.



Lol agrred.



AEGIS said:


> Who the hell is paying $400 to meet Avril Lavigne in 2014?! When was she last relevant? She can find dummies to pay that much?
> 
> I bet she hates that article.



 Right! That Buzzfeed article was funny.


----------



## purseprincess32

I wish her MET white dress was a one piece dress. She looks pretty but the hair style was a bad choice... Her MET after party dress isn't that great... come on RiRi you can make it look more classy. Remember the pics of old school Rihanna from when she performed Unfaithful and Take a Bow. Her style was so different than and they were more classy in terms of the dresses..


----------



## .pursefiend.

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I love the color of the dress but I don't care for the material or the fit.
> 
> Instagram released a statement saying they aren't to blame for her account being down. It was accidentally disabled so they put it back up but it's gone again, looks like she has deleted it. The social media queen is over social media? Never thought I'd see the day.



i miss her on my timeline


----------



## Tivo

Omg she is stunningly gorgeous in that gold dress! I'm here for ALL of it.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sassys said:


> Met after party


Her *** is hanging out? seriously?


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Met Gala
> 
> I'm annoyed that she didn't go with the theme but I had a feeling she wouldn't. &#128530; She looks gorgeous, tho. Very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605587
> View attachment 2605588
> View attachment 2605589







she was slaying them in that dress!!!!  thank goodness she has the body for it and can make it do what it do!!   

now that gold one for the after party  - THAT was tacky!!!!!


----------



## knics33

mrsinsyder said:


> Her *** is hanging out? seriously?



Lol that was my thought. I don't care who you are... showing a** crack on a red carpet isn't cute lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/07/rihanna-nicola-peltz-rock-short-dresses-at-dior-fashion-show/

Rihanna and Nicola Peltz are two super chic ladies while posing for photos on the brink of sunset outside the Christian Dior Cruise 2015 fashion show at the Brooklyn Navy Yard on Wednesday (May 7) in New York City.

The ladies both sat in the front row at the show, where Nicola was joined by her older brother Brad Peltz.

Earlier in the week, Rihanna was a glamorous golden gal while attending an after party following the Met Ball and baring some of her butt!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gah, love the red lips on her 

Anyone ID the lip color?


----------



## Sasha2012

I like her gold dress for the after party but I think I can see her butt crack. :wondering


----------



## AEGIS

not her prettiest look facially


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> not her prettiest look facially




not at all.   and i am not a fan of those fire engine red lips!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> not her prettiest look facially




I agree, she looks a little tired. 

Few more...

I like her coat.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Gah, love the red lips on her
> 
> Anyone ID the lip color?




i want to know too!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/07/rihanna-nicola-peltz-rock-short-dresses-at-dior-fashion-show/
> 
> Rihanna and Nicola Peltz are two super chic ladies while posing for photos on the brink of sunset outside the Christian Dior Cruise 2015 fashion show at the Brooklyn Navy Yard on Wednesday (May 7) in New York City.
> 
> The ladies both sat in the front row at the show, where Nicola was joined by her older brother Brad Peltz.
> 
> Earlier in the week, Rihanna was a glamorous golden gal while attending an after party following the Met Ball and baring some of her butt!




ooooooooh..... Kill'em!


----------



## terebina786

I like her shoes. That hand tat needs to go. It looks so bad.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ugh. That thing ruins every outfit.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I agree, she looks a little tired.
> 
> Few more...
> 
> I like her coat.
> 
> View attachment 2608523
> View attachment 2608524
> View attachment 2608525



Oh yeah the coat actually makes the outfit. It's really pretty.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the coat too.


----------



## Lena186

terebina786 said:


> I like her shoes. That hand tat needs to go. It looks so bad.



I would've got it more if it was Hina. Hina is fun 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks so ratchet.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ What else is new?


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna is known for her edgy and risqué ensembles. 

The 26-year-old singer did not disappoint as she showed off her long slender legs in an extremely tiny gold skirt while dining at Italian restaurant Giorgio Baldi in Santa Monica, Los Angeles on Tuesday. 

The Talk That Talk hitmaker teamed it with an Egyptian inspired headband and strode along in gold gladiator sandals as she was pictured heading back to her vehicle.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-TINY-gold-skirt-headpiece.html#ixzz31iqyYTrW


----------



## YSoLovely

:lolots:  :lolots:  :lolots:

#WerkBish


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> :lolots:  :lolots:  :lolots:
> 
> #WerkBish




I think i just wet my pants.


----------



## Lena186

Sasha2012 said:


> Rihanna is known for her edgy and risqué ensembles.
> 
> The 26-year-old singer did not disappoint as she showed off her long slender legs in an extremely tiny gold skirt while dining at Italian restaurant Giorgio Baldi in Santa Monica, Los Angeles on Tuesday.
> 
> The Talk That Talk hitmaker teamed it with an Egyptian inspired headband and strode along in gold gladiator sandals as she was pictured heading back to her vehicle.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-TINY-gold-skirt-headpiece.html#ixzz31iqyYTrW



She loves that place!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sapphireskies

Sasha2012 said:


> Rihanna is known for her edgy and risqué ensembles.
> 
> The 26-year-old singer did not disappoint as she showed off her long slender legs in an extremely tiny gold skirt while dining at Italian restaurant Giorgio Baldi in Santa Monica, Los Angeles on Tuesday.
> 
> The Talk That Talk hitmaker teamed it with an Egyptian inspired headband and strode along in gold gladiator sandals as she was pictured heading back to her vehicle.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-TINY-gold-skirt-headpiece.html#ixzz31iqyYTrW


Love this look!! But underneath her eyes in the third pic need some help. Love her prominent cupids bow!!


----------



## Ladybug09

YSoLovely said:


> :lolots:  :lolots:  :lolots:
> 
> #WerkBish












Sassys said:


> I think i just wet my pants.


I mad at that! Lol


----------



## ByeKitty

*Rihanna mocks teenage fan on Twitter*



> Days before Venus X accused Ri-Ri of stealing her look, the star made fun of a girl who dressed as her to the prom
> 
> Just a few days ago, GHE20G0THIK DJ Venus X revealed that she would be retiring from DJing and shutting down her nightclub on account of Rihanna mercilessly making off with the aesthetic that she worked so hard to create.
> 
> VENUS X @VENUSXGG
> I work so hard for some dumb industry sex slave ***** to come collect all the coins and credit for my brand? @rihanna       #ghettogoth​
> But Ri-Ri doesn't seem to take too kindly to people stealing her look either  a few days before Venus's announcement, she'd spent an evening laughing at a fan on Twitter who'd attempted to appropriate a look sported by Rihanna at a red carpet event.
> 
> When 16year old Alexis Carter from Baltimore attempted to pay homage to the style, it spread on Twitter with the hashtag #prombat. *Instead of shutting down the cyberbullying, Rihanna joined in, heaping misery on the lampooned teenager, tweeting a sad face and then comparing her dress to the WuTang logo. Rihanna retweeted the tweets she considered to be the funniest, even paying particular respect to the joke "the dark thot rises".* Thot is a word that spawned from the acronym THOT (That Ho Over There).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _One of Rihanna's favourite taunts_
> 
> The teenager told Fox Baltimore: "I was very offended. Why throw shade on it when you had on the exact same thing? The poses was different but the outfit wasn't."
> 
> It's perhaps worth remembering that a prom is a hugely important life event for an American schoolgirl; does Rihanna not have better things to do than sit on Twitter and tease the effort a student made to emulate her idol?



Source: http://www.dazeddigital.com/artsandculture/article/19908/1/rihanna-mocks-teenage-fan-on-twitter


----------



## bisousx

You can't dress like a bat to prom and then get offended when people make fun of your outfit. People are so silly.


----------



## AEGIS

the girl looked f-ing awful. shuddup. that is not bullying. that girl thought she was serving IT and people told her she looked like a turd. so whenever people tell you what you don't want to hear it's bullying? have SEVERAL.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have to agree. I saw that pic on twitter and had no idea it was someone's prom. 

Rihanna looked amazing in hers though. 

As for Ms. Venus X. SIDDOWN sis. That so called style she is yapping about was done in the 90s by Janet and to a lesser degree En Vogue, Missy and other rappers. 

People watch youtube and all of sudden act brand new. Same for those who think Miley invented twerking.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Prom Bat sure didn't seem to mind the attention when she was on twitter talking about she was famous and asking people to keep retweeting the pic.  Now because Rihanna said something you wanna flip it and run to the news to get sympathy?? FOH.

From her twitter (Not my screenshot, BTW)


----------



## YSoLovely

ByeKitty said:


> *Rihanna mocks teenage fan on Twitter*
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.dazeddigital.com/artsandculture/article/19908/1/rihanna-mocks-teenage-fan-on-twitter




*






*Rih was honest with that girl when apparently none of her friends were...Someone must have seen her 'fit before she went out looking a fool and straight up lied to her face, saying she was slaaaayyyyying and werking it...


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> You can't dress like a bat to prom and then get offended when people make fun of your outfit. People are so silly.





they should have told her that would be an epic fail when she mentioned it!  

it just did not work on her!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I just looked at that pic again. She is 16? and there is a split down the front almost to her navel. Someone should have been whopped upside the head for letting her out the house looking like that.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

In other news...



> *Rihanna Donates $25,000 To LAPD And Raises $60,000 For Charity After Smashing Cop's Phone
> Rihanna broke Steve Soboroff's phone whilst taking a selfie last week*
> 
> Rihanna is literally the only girl in the world (no pun intended) that could turn dropping an iPhone into an incredibly positive thing, but she has managed to do just that with the image of her smashing the phone quickly doing its rounds online.
> 
> The story quickly went viral, with Rihanna tweeting after the incident: "Sorry I broke your phone @SteveSoboroff " before Steve went on to spread the word about his eBay auction, with the bids continued to get higher and higher, with the Bajan beauty also signing the case with "Sorry! I love LAPD, Rihanna."
> 
> 
> According to TakePart.com, Rihanna was listening to Soboroff tell her about the tragic death of an LAPD officer before they took a selfie at last weekend's game.
> 
> &#8220;I told her that a photo with us wearing LAPD wristbands would bring a huge needed smile to the faces of our 10,000 men and women LAPD officers,&#8221; Steve said.
> 
> Rihanna agreed, he continued, so &#8220;I hand her my iPhone [to take the] selfie, as she said she knows how to do it.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;Trying to pose and show the wristbands was tough, and her hands were full anyway, so the phone fell on the floor,&#8221; Soboroff says. The phone already had a crack, says Soboroff, &#8220;but this fall shattered the screen!&#8221;


----------



## AEGIS

YSoLovely said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rih was honest with that girl when apparently none of her friends were...Someone must have seen her 'fit before she went out looking a fool and straight up lied to her face, saying she was slaaaayyyyying and werking it...




omg that gif is a perfect reaction
that girl does not want Rih to really come for her


----------



## NY_Mami

ByeKitty said:


> *Rihanna mocks teenage fan on Twitter*
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.dazeddigital.com/artsandculture/article/19908/1/rihanna-mocks-teenage-fan-on-twitter





The whole damn internet was clowning her... She is the one who chose to go to the prom dressed like the Wu-Tang logo...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New wig...

Not sure how I feel about it but her eyes and skin a gorgeous. Curious to see how this wig looks in candids...


----------



## suncitystyle

Rihanna is just a natural beauty. Her face doesn't match her sassy azz attitude


----------



## chinableu

suncitystyle said:


> Rihanna is just a natural beauty. Her face doesn't match her sassy azz attitude



Oh, yes it does!  LOL


----------



## AEGIS

she and Melissa have similar features but they don't look alike if that makes any sense


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I know what you mean.

Clippers Game 

Her face/confidence enables her to pull off damn near anything but I don't know how I feel about this hair color. However I am glad she decided to go short, few rock a short cut the way she does.

RDiva


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I wish she would just do a simple, put together hairstyle. All these wigs detract from her beauty. Just like the tattoos. Her body looks great in that outfit at the game.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i'm kinda digging the wig. he face is stunning


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I wish she would just do a simple, put together hairstyle. All these wigs detract from her beauty.* Just like the tattoos. H*er body looks great in that outfit at the game.





sometimes i don't even notice her tatoos until someone brings them up.   i'm just used to seeing them so much i guess.  i love that she doesn't try to hide them like some people - what is the point of getting them???


----------



## YSoLovely

There's going to be some TRAGIC dye jobs and pixie cuts this summer... I'm calling it now...


----------



## Ladybug09

A bra please.


----------



## jenna_foo

I think she's a beauty. And I WISH I could pull off the no bra look. I'm jealous.


----------



## 1249dcnative

BagOuttaHell said:


> I just looked at that pic again. She is 16? and there is a split down the front almost to her navel. Someone should have been whopped upside the head for letting her out the house looking like that.


 
Thank you. Her MOTHER sent her out of the house looking like that at the age of 16. Unbelievable.


----------



## AEGIS

her hair matches her bag....oh riri


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I'm both loving and hating that pink hair. It's kinda cute and kinda too much, but it's certainly better than all of that slickback baby hair that she's been wearing lately.



YSoLovely said:


> :lolots:  :lolots:  :lolots:
> 
> #WerkBish





OMG, this just gave me life!


----------



## Sasha2012

It is Rihanna as you have never seen her before - dressed sweetly and covered up.

Known as a style chameleon, the 26-year-old usually switches between high fashion, to androgynous street clothes to ensembles that barely count as clothes, but on Friday the pop star decided to really change things up.

Taking inspiration from her new ink pixie 'do, the Pour It Up singer donned a very lady-like floral dress in West Hollywood, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lorals-match-new-hairstyle.html#ixzz31wcNe7Nw


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Probaby her worst look yet.

I hate the hair.


----------



## myown

^totally agree
the dress is bad too


----------



## whimsic

I think the wig is cute. She's gorgeous! I love the pink lipstick on her


----------



## Nathalya

whimsic said:


> I think the wig is cute. She's gorgeous! I love the pink lipstick on her



Me too! I love the hair and lip color


----------



## Lounorada

That stunning face of hers always shines through though. The wig and colour us cute, she needs to go back to the pixie cut and stick with it it's her best look. Anything is better than the horrid bright red hair she had during the 'Loud' era


----------



## NY_Mami

That hand tattoo, she need to get that removed.... The original one was better....


----------



## Sasha2012

She just debuted a new pink pixie 'do, but that doesn't seem to all Rihanna has adjusted.

The usually ultra-stylish singer made a shocking statement as she arrived at the studio in Los Angeles, California Saturday night.

Instead of wearing a covetable ensemble, the 26-year-old sported a comical pyjama-looking set of pieces.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ke-ensemble-studio-session.html#ixzz328mGd2oc


----------



## NY_Mami

So she is serious with this Easter Egg hair????...


----------



## YSoLovely

That wig and outfit deserve to DIAF. :ninja:


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## AEGIS

I don't like it--but I'm just glad this girl gives us different looks.  beyonce been wearing that blonde indian yaki wig for too damn long.


----------



## TrinketTattle

Like the last pics! Would really appreciate it if she wore a bra tho, you know, sometimes


----------



## bag-princess

TrinketTattle said:


> Like the last pics! Would really appreciate it if she wore a bra tho, you know, sometimes





she is one of those women that think that just because their cups read A and not DDD that they no not need to wear a bra!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i really miss her on instagram  lol


----------



## TrinketTattle

bag-princess said:


> she is one of those women that think that just because their cups read A and not DDD that they no not need to wear a bra!



Exactly! She has a nice bosom, but I really don't feel the need to see her nipples all the time lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm team braless. I don't like anything about these looks though.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was only a mere matter of weeks ago that they were love's young dream and constantly alongside each other as they travelled across Europe on tour. 

But amid reports her former flame Drake has moved on with a new girlfriend, Rihanna put on a cool, calm and collected display as she breezed out of a dinner date on Monday night. 

Not appearing to have let her ex-lover's apparent new romance get to her, the 26-year-old singer made sure she showed the Canadian musician exactly what he was missing by putting her trim figure on display in a pair of form-fitting ripped skinny jeans as she left Mastro's Steakhouse in Beverly Hills.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ry-amid-claims-ex-moved-on.html#ixzz32Ggz3Tmf


----------



## ByeKitty

That hand/arm tattoo is like a trainwreck you can't look away from.. I'm always curious to see whether it has darkened or expanded even further.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cute!  Love her heels


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Cute!  Love her heels



me too


----------



## Lounorada

She's got the Manolo Blahnik 'Chaos' in every colour possible, i'm so jealous!!  They are gogeous in that pale pink


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

5/21/14

She's serious about this pink wig  The outfit and Chanel slides are cute, though.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like the white pants. Look great against her skin.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i like that hoodie thingy.. it's cute


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 5/21/14
> 
> She's serious about this pink wig  The outfit and Chanel slides are cute, though.
> 
> View attachment 2625308
> View attachment 2625309
> View attachment 2625310



She looks like 90's era Lil' Kim and Mary J. Blige....


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 5/21/14
> 
> She's serious about this pink wig  The outfit and Chanel slides are cute, though.
> 
> View attachment 2625308
> View attachment 2625309
> View attachment 2625310


 
I really like this outfit on her, the navy/white combo looks great against her skin tone. But that pink wig is gettin' really tired really quick. She needs to go back to the natural looking pixie cut asap, not pink!


----------



## Sasha2012

The Easter wig is like throwback Lil Kim circa 1997.


----------



## Jasmine K.

She needs to stop. She's losing me...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

NY_Mami said:


> She looks like 90's era Lil' Kim and Mary J. Blige....



Lil Kim from "crush on you video". Or did she have on a green wig?  

I love the fit of her white jeans.


----------



## NY_Mami

talldrnkofwater said:


> Lil Kim from "crush on you video". Or did she have on a green wig?
> 
> I love the fit of her white jeans.



Yeah it was green lol


----------



## Sassys

Rihanna THROWS A Fenty-Filled BABY SHOWER For Cousin Noella In Malibu
JJB


----------



## saira1214

Is Melissa Bajan?


----------



## .pursefiend.

saira1214 said:


> Is Melissa Bajan?



yep


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

AEGIS said:


> her hair matches her bag....oh riri



First thing I noticed, this and how skinny Melissa is. WOW.


----------



## Sassys

5/29/14


----------



## Sassys

Grove


----------



## NY_Mami

That Easter Egg hair gotsta go.... The CFDA should really be rewarding her stylists with the Icon award because we all know how she dresses without them...


----------



## Sassys

Jfk


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

5/31/14

I thought she was gonna be petty and keep that pink wig for CFDA, glad she proved me wrong.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Super Jam NYC


----------



## YSoLovely

Big announcement coming soon...


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Big announcement coming soon...



?? How do you know that?


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> ?? How do you know that?




LSA > Rihanna Forum


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A poster has been released for the announcement but I don't feel like looking for it.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/02/rihanna-channels-her-inner-nerd-in-nyc/

Rihanna rocks a chic pair of ripped skinny jeans while exiting her apartment on Monday (June 2) in New York City.

The day before, the 26-year-old singer was all dolled up while meeting with Nicki Minaj at the Hot 97 Summer Jam in the Big Apple.

Meet me in Paris at Sephora Champs Elysées Weds 4th June at 4pm for the launch of #Rogue exclusively at @SephoraFrance. #rihannachezsephora, Rihanna recently tweeted. We cant wait!


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Super Jam NYC
> 
> View attachment 2638313
> View attachment 2638317




Flawless.


----------



## Lounorada

Love the last 3 outfits. For Rih it's always better hair=better outfits!!


----------



## berrydiva

She looks great.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I can't post pics right now but I am seriously gagging over her CFDA look. She looks stunning, nipples and all.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

2014 CFDA fashion awards at Alice Tully Hall, Lincoln Center on June 2, 2014 in New York City.

I wish she left a little to the imagination and that the dress wasn't so sheer but she looks gorgeous, reminiscent of Josephine Baker.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love love love it but the tattoos on her torso really detract from the look IMO.


----------



## JessicaGn

This to me is trashy and too far much like her PFW outfit.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oh, yes she bodied that. Her stylist Adam Selman custom designed the dress and it features over 216,000 Swarovski crystals. Just gorgeous.


----------



## harleyNemma

Just...WOW.


----------



## flowerboy

Omg


----------



## knasarae

Yes ma'am!!! Love every bit of it.


----------



## jayls

yassss!  def reminiscent of Josephine Baker


----------



## FullyLoaded

Ugh! I want this dress!!!

She looks so sexy in it. Eat your heart out Drake! Lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have seen her tits more than my own. 

I like it from the side. The full frontal isn't that classy IMO. 

Body looking right though.


----------



## morgan20

Love her make up...her face is flawless


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I saw a back view on Tumblr and I think the back is worse than the front. Something about seeing butt crack at a formal event just doesn't look right.


----------



## JessicaGn

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I saw a back view on Tumblr and I think the back is worse than the front. Something about seeing butt crack at a formal event just doesn't look right.



I saw it on twitter. I think it is too. She is basically naked.


----------



## YSoLovely

That's my Bish!


----------



## leeann

I like it!  If u got it flaunt it!


----------



## Kitty S.

She has gone too far. Sadly she is not alone.


----------



## JessicaGn

Rihanna being classy, attempting to twerk in that dress.

http://instagram.com/p/oxMOwyNEUZ/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JessicaGn said:


> Rihanna being classy, attempting to twerk in that dress.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/oxMOwyNEUZ/



I love my ratchet a$$ fav, I really do. Tonight was her night and she shut it down. I'm mad she's not on IG to spam and post vids. Come back Badgalriri...


----------



## Ladybug09

Dont like the naked look.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Lol, kid Fury IG caption "questioning my sexuality"


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

JessicaGn said:


> This to me is trashy and too far much like her PFW outfit.


looool. This is trashy??? But showing your vagina including black peen isn't? GIIIIRL....sit.


She looks wonderful.


----------



## JessicaGn

CommeUneEtoile said:


> looool. *This is trashy??? *But showing your vagina including black peen isn't? GIIIIRL....sit.
> 
> She looks wonderful.



Yes. I said in another thread what I would consider too much with clothes when it was said that Kim is slutty because of the way she dresses. I do not have double standards. If Kim wore this my opinion would not flip flop because I like her.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

CommeUneEtoile said:


> looool. This is trashy??? But showing your vagina including black peen isn't? GIIIIRL....sit.
> 
> 
> She looks wonderful.



:lolots:


----------



## berrydiva

She looks stunning! Her face is flawless as usual.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

JessicaGn said:


> Yes. I said in another thread what I would consider too much with clothes when it was said that Kim is slutty because of the way she dresses. I do not have double standards. If Kim wore this my opinion would not flip flop because I like her.


well we have yet to see the day you critisize KIm for anything, but either way, calling Rih's dress trashy and celebrating an amateur porn star/playboy model at the same time IS a double standard.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Beautiful dress, BUT she could've worn nude bra and panty, pasties, SOMETHING to cover it a bit. It detracts from the beauty of the gown.


----------



## Lounorada

Ahhh, how has Kim K made her way to Riri's thread!?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

YSoLovely said:


> Big announcement coming soon...


Rihanna x Louis Vuitton

Rihanna is with child


No seriously, this isn't just about her new perfume?  I wonder what that announcement is going to be.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> 2014 CFDA fashion awards at Alice Tully Hall, Lincoln Center on June 2, 2014 in New York City.
> .



Rih is shutting it the f**k dowwwwn! She looks absolutely stunning  Love everything about the look although I think it could have at least been thinly lined to really make the dress pop and cover her 'jewels' but I can forgive that!


----------



## Lounorada

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Rihanna x Louis Vuitton
> 
> Rihanna is with child
> 
> 
> No seriously, this isn't just about her new perfume?  I wonder what that announcement is going to be.


New album on the way??  in Rihanna terms it has been a while since her last!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Lounorada said:


> New album on the way??  in Rihanna terms it has been a while since her last!


maybe she´ll pull a Beyonce and drop the album right then and there


----------



## Lounorada

CommeUneEtoile said:


> maybe she´ll pull a Beyonce and drop the album right then and there



When is the announcement?? I haven't seen anything!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Lounorada said:


> When is the announcement?? I haven't seen anything!


thursday


----------



## LADC_chick

She was serving some Josephine Baker realness with this look. I like it!


----------



## .pursefiend.

she killsssssssssssssssssssss!!! Her face is everything! My goodness

I think she is wearing something over her cooch.. looks like something nude around her waist 







Kim couldn't wear this in her wildest dreams! EVERRRRRR


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love love love it but the tattoos on her torso really detract from the look IMO.




again - what tat's??????   when she is slaying like this i don't even notice them.  i had to go back and look - i forgot she had them!!!!!




LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Oh, yes she bodied that. Her stylist Adam Selman custom designed the dress and it features over 216,000 Swarovski crystals. Just gorgeous.





knasarae said:


> Yes ma'am!!! Love every bit of it.





morgan20 said:


> Love her make up...her face is flawless






+1!!!   she has the most perfect body and she knows it!!!!  she is FIERCE!!!!  she can wear this kind of 'ish and slaaaaaay everyone in her path!!!!   WORK IT HUNNI - WORK IT!!!!!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Am I the only one who's not crazy about the glittery dress with matching hat and gloves?


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> *Rih is shutting it the f**k dowwwwn*! She looks absolutely stunning  Love everything about the look although I think it could have at least been thinly lined to really make the dress pop and cover her 'jewels' but I can forgive that!






:lolots:   she is IT!!!!!   from head to toe!


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Ahhh, how has Kim K made her way to Riri's thread!?






it is a damn disgrace!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

bag-princess said:


> it is a damn disgrace!!!



we wont let her in here... "Go Home Roger"


----------



## bag-princess

.pursefiend. said:


> we wont let her in here... "Go Home Roger"






oh lawd!!!!!!!   they treated that boy soooooo wrong!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Lounorada said:


> Ahhh, how has Kim K made her way to Riri's thread!?



You know kim k is the end all to be all & makes her way into every thread


----------



## berrydiva

CommeUneEtoile said:


> maybe she´ll pull a Beyonce and drop the album right then and there



That's what I'm thinking...an album drop on the spot.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Whimpering at the thought of Kimbecile infiltrating. Can't someone bump the Black Chyna and Amber threads aka people of that ilk and discuss her there.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Rihanna's Stylist Talks Her 'So Naked' Dress at CFDA Awards!*

Rihannas stylist Mel Ottenberg and dress designer Adam Selman are opening up about the buzzworthy moment of the 2014 CFDA Fashion Awards  the so naked dress that the Fashion Icon Award winner wore!

Its so naked, Mel told Style.com. I dont know if its shockingIm with her all the time, so my shock gauge is off, but I told her that I thought she was ready for this dress a while ago, and that I wasnt. Im the prude, and Im just catching up.

So many people didnt sleep last night, he added. I would say at least eight people worked nonstop from 8 p.m. last night to 3 p.m. today putting on the finishing touches.

We definitely wanted to make it a little bit scandalous, Adam said about the look. The dress is just fishnet and crystals and a couple of fingers crossed. But fashion is about beauty, and the [female] body is part of that.

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/03/rihannas-stylist-talks-her-so-naked-dress-at-cfda-awards/


----------



## saira1214

That's the first time I haven't really been a fan of her lipstick. Can anyone ID the silver necklace she is wearing a few pages back? ETA: this one.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love the pic with Naomi 

The think the big announcement is probably fragrance related, she's due to release a men's cologne sometime soon. 

A Soundscan source said on twitter that she's going to release a 4th quarter album this year. I'm ready. 

Post CFDA Festivities


----------



## .pursefiend.

saira1214 said:


> That's the first time I haven't really been a fan of her lipstick. Can anyone ID the silver necklace she is wearing a few pages back?



it's  dylanlex .. i absolutely love their stuff


----------



## .pursefiend.

i love short hair on her.. and those Manolos are 

in that first pic with Anna .. she's not so sure what to think of it all


----------



## saira1214

.pursefiend. said:


> it's  dylanlex .. i absolutely love their stuff



Yeah, after I posted that I figured it out. Of course they have to be $600.00+ necklaces. They are gorgeous though!


----------



## .pursefiend.

saira1214 said:


> Yeah, after I posted that I figured it out. Of course they have to be $600.00+ necklaces. They are gorgeous though!



i pinned a tutorial on how to make the inspired pieces.. i'll look for it and if i find it i'll send it to you


----------



## saira1214

.pursefiend. said:


> i found a tutorial on how to make the inspired pieces.. if i find it i'll send it to you



I would really appreciate that. Thanks so much!


----------



## .pursefiend.

saira1214 said:


> I would really appreciate that. Thanks so much!




of course you could use different necklaces but here you go  http://apairandasparediy.com/2013/05/diy-dylanlex-stacked-neckpiece.html


----------



## saira1214

.pursefiend. said:


> of course you could use different necklaces but here you go  http://apairandasparediy.com/2013/05/diy-dylanlex-stacked-neckpiece.html


Amazing! Thank you!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

saira1214 said:


> Amazing! Thank you!!!



you're more than welcome


----------



## Lounorada

talldrnkofwater said:


> You know kim k is the end all to be all & makes her way into every thread



Of course, how could I forget she makes the world go around! 



bag-princess said:


> it is a damn disgrace!!!



You know it!


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I love the pic with Naomi
> 
> The think the big announcement is probably fragrance related, she's due to release a men's cologne sometime soon.
> 
> A Soundscan source said on twitter that she's going to release a 4th quarter album this year. I'm ready.
> 
> Post CFDA Festivities
> 
> View attachment 2639182
> View attachment 2639183
> View attachment 2639184



Those Manolo's are a dream


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The view of her walking up the steps
She has undies, it's just bare at tas who cares


----------



## michie

She rocked the sh!!!!!!!t outta that dress!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think it would have looked better without the underwear actually.


----------



## .pursefiend.

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think it would have looked better without the underwear actually.



i dont think the world would've been ready for that


----------



## Lounorada

.pursefiend. said:


> we wont let her in here... "Go Home Roger"


 
:lolots:


----------



## clydekiwi

JessicaGn said:


> This to me is trashy and too far much like her PFW outfit.




Agree


----------



## AEGIS

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think it would have looked better without the underwear actually.




IA. or just as beautiful with a lining.


----------



## ebonyone

This is trashy and tacky she is such a lovely young woman and could look so elegaant.


----------



## twinkle.tink

AEGIS said:


> IA. or just as beautiful with a lining.





I think the dress is lovely. I love the design, cut and drape. It fits her perfectly.

For me, I would like it better lightly lined, with some strategic lining built in...but her body is rocking and if she is comfortable, which it appears she is...


----------



## YSoLovely

Slay a bit Rih Rih. Slay a bit.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> She rocked the sh!!!!!!!t outta that dress!



and you know this!!!!!




CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think it would have looked better without the underwear actually.



ITA!!!! 




talldrnkofwater said:


> *The view of her walking up the steps*
> She has undies, it's just bare at tas who cares






i bet she walked soooooooo slowly!!!! i can just see men fainting in the aisles!!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

She has the most increeeddddible body. The dress reminds me of a modern day version of that famous dress Marilyn Monroe wore the 'Happy Birthday Mr.President' dress, the one she was stitched into!  A few more pics, that face 













































source: tumblr


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm having gum for dinner. What about everyone else?


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'm having gum for dinner. What about everyone else?




sugar-free right???


----------



## JessicaGn

CommeUneEtoile said:


> well we have yet to see the day you critisize KIm for anything, but either way, calling Rih's dress trashy and celebrating an amateur porn star/playboy model at the same time IS a double standard.



That is not true and that is not all or what Kim is. I would say the double standard would be calling the way Kim dresses trashy and and then running in here to say Rihanna looks amazing, no big deal she is naked, etc.


----------



## morgan20

I am eating my saliva for dinner


----------



## talldrnkofwater

bag-princess said:


> and you know this!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITA!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet she walked soooooooo slowly!!!! i can just see men fainting in the aisles!!!!!



Lol and I'm sure there was a little side to side switching action going on lol


----------



## talldrnkofwater

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'm having gum for dinner. What about everyone else?



I'll be eating air for dinner.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Find a flaw. Jesus. 

I watched her interview on the red carpet E! posted and Tyson Beckford and Naomi paused and watched her walk the carpet. She had everyone's full attention.

Cute gifs.


----------



## berrydiva

That black and white picture is beautiful! So Josephine Baker. I'm still dying over this dress...it's such art


----------



## Ladybug09

.pursefiend. said:


> of course you could use different necklaces but here you go  http://apairandasparediy.com/2013/05/diy-dylanlex-stacked-neckpiece.html



Thanks! Neat idea.


----------



## ByeKitty

Her body is insane!


----------



## YSoLovely

JessicaGn said:


> That is not true and that is not all or what Kim is. I would say the double standard would be calling the way Kim dresses trashy and and then running in here to say Rihanna looks amazing, no big deal she is naked, etc.




Rihanna owns up to her trashyness, nakedness, sluttiness and whatever you wanna call it. She's telling everyone to look at her (!!!) and either take her as she is or don't. She doesn't apologize for dressing the way she does and she doesn't pretend to be something she isn't.

Remember Kim & the see through Lanvin skirt? Rihanna would have told everyone to eff off, but Kim pretended like she didn't know her a** was on full display. 

Owning up to your sh*t does wonders in people's perception of you. 
 And let's not forget her swagger. Ish that wouldn't work on anyone else, miraculously works on her all the d*mn time.


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'm having gum for dinner. What about everyone else?





bag-princess said:


> sugar-free right???





morgan20 said:


> I am eating my saliva for dinner





talldrnkofwater said:


> I'll be eating air for dinner.




Lucky you. I'm still GAGGING over here.


----------



## YSoLovely

Turn down for what!?


----------



## scarlet555

Sasha2012 said:


> *Rihanna's Stylist Talks Her 'So Naked' Dress at CFDA Awards!*
> 
> Rihanna&#8216;s stylist Mel Ottenberg and dress designer Adam Selman are opening up about the buzzworthy moment of the 2014 CFDA Fashion Awards &#8212; the &#8220;so naked&#8221; dress that the Fashion Icon Award winner wore!
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s so naked,&#8221; Mel told Style.com. &#8220;I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s shocking&#8212;I&#8217;m with her all the time, so my shock gauge is off, but I told her that I thought she was ready for this dress a while ago, and that I wasn&#8217;t. I&#8217;m the prude, and I&#8217;m just catching up.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;So many people didn&#8217;t sleep last night,&#8221; he added. &#8220;I would say at least eight people worked nonstop from 8 p.m. last night to 3 p.m. today putting on the finishing touches.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;We definitely wanted to make it a little bit scandalous,&#8221; Adam said about the look. &#8220;The dress is just fishnet and crystals and a couple of fingers crossed. But fashion is about beauty, and the [female] body is part of that.&#8221;
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/03/rihannas-stylist-talks-her-so-naked-dress-at-cfda-awards/



Best breast implants!  victoria beckham and Hayden panetiere Reps please give Rihanna's plastic surgeon a call!!


----------



## YSoLovely

scarlet555 said:


> Best breast implants!  victoria beckham and Hayden panetiere Reps please give Rihanna's plastic surgeon a call!!




Those are her natural boobies.


----------



## Ladybug09

YSoLovely said:


> Those are her natural boobies.



Nah, I believe she had them augmented tastefully. And she's had some PS tweaking also.


----------



## JessicaGn

YSoLovely said:


> Rihanna owns up to her trashyness, nakedness, sluttiness and whatever you wanna call it. She's telling everyone to look at her (!!!) and either take her as she is or don't. She doesn't apologize for dressing the way she does and she doesn't pretend to be something she isn't.
> 
> Remember Kim & the see through Lanvin skirt? Rihanna would have told everyone to eff off, but Kim pretended like she didn't know her a** was on full display.
> 
> Owning up to your sh*t does wonders in people's perception of you.
> And let's not forget her swagger. Ish that wouldn't work on anyone else, miraculously works on her all the d*mn time.



I do not think Kim knew it was on display. That is why I believe every time she has worn it since she has made sure to put something underneath. I do not believe she has anything to own up to either. We have a different perception.

I was only speaking objectively that if the way Kim dresses is trashy then this most certainly is as Rihanna stepped over that line because someone asked me. I do not want to go off topic so agree to disagree.


----------



## YSoLovely

Ladybug09 said:


> Nah, I believe she had them augmented tastefully. And she's had some PS tweaking also.




I'm not sure about tpf's nudity policy, so I'm not gonna post the pics, but if you google Rih's '09 nudes, you'll see they're natural.
Don't think she had any playtic surgery either.

But I'm a stan. So... there's that.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Those are her natural boobies.





for real!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ Agreed. Even when I take my Stan hat off I still don't see PS but


----------



## YSoLovely

JessicaGn said:


> I do not think Kim knew it was on display. That is why I believe *every time she has worn it since she has made sure to put something underneath. *I do not believe she has anything to own up to either. We have a different perception.
> 
> I was only speaking objectively that if the way Kim dresses is trashy then this most certainly is as Rihanna stepped over that line because someone asked me. I do not want to go off topic so agree to disagree.




Of course she did. She was called all kind of names after having her a** hang out the first time and none of them were favorable. Kim isn't that stupid that she'd go without anything underneath again. 
Why do I think she knew? Because she wore it before without flashing everyone her goods.

Rih dresses trashy _on paper_, if that makes sence. But she makes it work in the context of being RIHANNA and carrying her looks incredibly well.


----------



## JessicaGn

YSoLovely said:


> Of course she did. She was called all kind of names after having her a** hang out the first time and none of them were favorable. Kim isn't that stupid that she'd go without anything underneath again.
> Why do I think she knew? Because she wore it before without flashing everyone her goods.
> 
> Rih dresses trashy _on paper_, if that makes sence. But she makes it work in the context of being RIHANNA and carrying her looks incredibly well.



We are just going to have to agree to disagree on the first point.

I do not think there is a difference. Objectively speaking, if showing your nipples and butt crack is trashy then it is trashy period whether you are Kim, Rihanna or Kate Middleton.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jesus. Not again.


----------



## Lounorada

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jesus. Not again.


ullhair: I'm afraid so


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## YSoLovely

JessicaGn said:


> We are just going to have to agree to disagree on the first point.
> 
> I do not think there is a difference. Objectively speaking, *if showing your nipples and butt crack is trashy then it is trashy period whether you are Kim, Rihanna or Kate Middleton.*




True, but.... no. You know what, I'm tired. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ByeKitty

Lounorada said:


>



Perfect gif!! 

...but I do agree the dress is tacky


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jesus. Not again.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


>


----------



## Lounorada

Rihanna most definitely has not got fake boobs, they look as natural as nature intended! Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Tivo

lounorada said:


> she has the most increeeddddible body. The dress reminds me of a modern day version of that famous dress marilyn monroe wore the 'happy birthday mr.president' dress, the one she was stitched into!  A few more pics, that face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: Tumblr


yaaaaaaaasssssss!!!!!!!!!

S.  L.  A.  Y.         !!!!!!!!!    Werqqqqqq!!!!!!


----------



## Jasmine K.

Her MUA slayed her makeup. It looks so dewy, so gorgeous. It definitely helps to have gorg skin in the first place. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bisousx

They actually do make tiny implants like 50 ccs, 100 ccs... (not sure why lol) but Rihanna has never even once looked like she had implants put in. They don't have that perfect, fake look to them.

Oh, and I couldn't hate on her look if I tried.... she looks drop dead stunning. Near-nudity and all...


----------



## Gaby87

Eh not a fan of the dress. Can you even call it that? It's like a sparkly net. 

Rihanna showing b0obs and a$z, what else is new? 

She looks beautiful regardless. Her body is a dream.


----------



## clydekiwi

There should be a dress code.  This shouldnt be allowed


----------



## redney

Dying at the gifs!

Ri owned this dress! AHHHMAYYYZING!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Ladybug09 said:


> Thanks! Neat idea.



You're welcome!


----------



## .pursefiend.

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'm having gum for dinner. What about everyone else?



Nothing


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## .pursefiend.




----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


>


----------



## AEGIS

talldrnkofwater said:


> I'll be eating air for dinner.




and then throwing that up.


----------



## AEGIS

Those ain't fake tits
And I am not sure I believe in the slight nose surgery either. In fact, I don't.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


>





OMG


----------



## katie1221

I seriously cannot handle how gorgeous she looks! 100 million times my gym motivation. 

She killed it!! Only person besides maybe Naomi who could wear that and own it.


----------



## BagBragger

I really like this thread &#128513;!


----------



## clydekiwi

katie1221 said:


> I seriously cannot handle how gorgeous she looks! 100 million times my gym motivation.
> 
> She killed it!! Only person besides maybe Naomi who could wear that and own it.




Jlo can


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


>


----------



## Ladybug09

I will post pics at some point.


----------



## PetiteChou

http://www.eonline.com/news/547713/...ey-re-covered-in-swarovski-crystals-watch-now

I loved her comment: "My t*ts bother you? They're covered in Swarovski Crystals girl!"


----------



## PurseNut911

Amazing. Only a few women can pull something off like what Rihanna wore and look scandalous and fabulous at the same time. Holy wow. What a dress. What a body!


----------



## leeann

She should have just gotten a nice vajazzle. I don't like the thong either


----------



## talldrnkofwater

AEGIS said:


> and then throwing that up.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

JessicaGn said:


> * I do not think Kim knew it was on display. That is why I believe every time she has worn it since she has made sure to put something underneath. *I do not believe she has anything to own up to either. We have a different perception.
> 
> I was only speaking objectively that if the way Kim dresses is trashy then this most certainly is as Rihanna stepped over that line because someone asked me. I do not want to go off topic so agree to disagree.



Kimbo wore it before with something underneath (Hawaii, I believe) and then in Miami she just "forgets" to wear something underneath and acts like she doesn't know it was see through? Who is she fooling?

....Nevermind, lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

But yes, Rihanna looks great. I love the confidence she has in wearing this and she owns it. That's what makes it different in my opinion.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

YSoLovely said:


> I'm not sure about tpf's nudity policy, so I'm not gonna post the pics, but if you google Rih's '09 nudes, you'll see they're natural.
> Don't think she had any playtic surgery either.
> 
> But I'm a stan. So... there's that.


They are natural. 

And she looks aaaaaaaaahmaze. And I pity everyone who can't see the greatness here. YES all of y' all.


----------



## YSoLovely

Tell 'em, Rih!


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Tell 'em, Rih!







:lolots::lolots::lolots:


no she.did.not!!!!!!   that is one bad *****!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Rih's full CFDA speech:

"Rihanna:
Growing up I didn't have a lot of access to fashion. But as far as I could remember, fashion has always been my defense mechanism. Even as a child I remember thinking, "She can beat me, but she cannot beat my outfit." [Laughter and cheers.] And to this day I mean, that is how I think about it. I can compensate for all my weaknesses with my fashion. And so really, you really can ... I enjoy the most that you can tell so much about who someone is just by their style &#8212; the way they put fashion together. And I think fashion has been an outlet for me to express myself, to speak up, to say who I am and to be very loud about it at times, and I just like to have fun with it. Fashion is just a world of thrills, it's exciting, there's no rules, there's just ... I mean, SHE has tons of rules [gestures at Anna Wintour, audience laughs] ... Scratch that! Scratch that! [More audience laughter.] There are RULES! But rules are meant to be broken. [Audience cheers and claps.]

I want to thank MAC for being so supportive and for keeping my face so cute. I want to thank all of the stylists who I've worked with because it's steps, it's stages to get here, and now I can't believe that we're here at the CFDA Awards. Mel Ottenberg, thank you! You GET ME. You honestly get me, and you understand what I'm trying to say. I can send you two pictures, and you bring back the rack full of exactly what I wanted. There's nothing better than that because fashion should never be frustrating. It should be fun! Make it easy to me. I want to thank everybody here tonight, my friends, my family for being supportive, thank you, guys! Good night"

She owned the night. Love her shout out to MAC!


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Rih's full CFDA speech:
> 
> "Rihanna:
> Growing up I didn't have a lot of access to fashion. But as far as I could remember, fashion has always been my defense mechanism. Even as a child I remember thinking, "She can beat me, but she cannot beat my outfit." [Laughter and cheers.] And to this day I mean, that is how I think about it. I can compensate for all my weaknesses with my fashion. And so really, you really can ... I enjoy the most that you can tell so much about who someone is just by their style  the way they put fashion together. And I think fashion has been an outlet for me to express myself, to speak up, to say who I am and to be very loud about it at times, and I just like to have fun with it. Fashion is just a world of thrills, it's exciting, there's no rules, there's just ... I mean, SHE has tons of rules [gestures at Anna Wintour, audience laughs] ... Scratch that! Scratch that! [More audience laughter.] There are RULES! But rules are meant to be broken. [Audience cheers and claps.]
> 
> I want to thank MAC for being so supportive and for keeping my face so cute. I want to thank all of the stylists who I've worked with because it's steps, it's stages to get here, and now I can't believe that we're here at the CFDA Awards. Mel Ottenberg, thank you! You GET ME. You honestly get me, and you understand what I'm trying to say. I can send you two pictures, and you bring back the rack full of exactly what I wanted. There's nothing better than that because fashion should never be frustrating. It should be fun! Make it easy to me. I want to thank everybody here tonight, my friends, my family for being supportive, thank you, guys! Good night"
> 
> She owned the night. Love her shout out to MAC!






thank you for posting it!   it was a good speech straight from her heart.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Rih's full CFDA speech:
> 
> "Rihanna:
> Growing up I didn't have a lot of access to fashion. But as far as I could remember, fashion has always been my defense mechanism. Even as a child I remember thinking, "She can beat me, but she cannot beat my outfit." [Laughter and cheers.] And to this day I mean, that is how I think about it. I can compensate for all my weaknesses with my fashion. And so really, you really can ... I enjoy the most that you can tell so much about who someone is just by their style  the way they put fashion together. And I think fashion has been an outlet for me to express myself, to speak up, to say who I am and to be very loud about it at times, and I just like to have fun with it. Fashion is just a world of thrills, it's exciting, there's no rules, there's just ... I mean, SHE has tons of rules [gestures at Anna Wintour, audience laughs] ... Scratch that! Scratch that! [More audience laughter.] There are RULES! But rules are meant to be broken. [Audience cheers and claps.]
> 
> I want to thank MAC for being so supportive and for keeping my face so cute. I want to thank all of the stylists who I've worked with because it's steps, it's stages to get here, and now I can't believe that we're here at the CFDA Awards. Mel Ottenberg, thank you! You GET ME. You honestly get me, and you understand what I'm trying to say. I can send you two pictures, and you bring back the rack full of exactly what I wanted. There's nothing better than that because fashion should never be frustrating. It should be fun! Make it easy to me. I want to thank everybody here tonight, my friends, my family for being supportive, thank you, guys! Good night"
> 
> She owned the night. Love her shout out to MAC!


That's a lovely speech.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

CommeUneEtoile said:


> They are natural.
> 
> And she looks aaaaaaaaahmaze. And I pity everyone who can't see the greatness here. YES all of y' all.



Lol 
Remember Rose McGowens outfit she wore to the VMA w/ Marilyn Manson?  Now that was trashy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her was speech was great.

6/4/14 Sephora Rogue Launch, Paris

I don't love the outfit but her face is gorgeous.


----------



## YSoLovely

Love the top, hate the pants.* 
*


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Yeah, same here.  The top is gorg, not feeling the pants.


----------



## .pursefiend.

definitely like the top


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Love the top, hate the pants.*
> *


ditto.


----------



## Lounorada

Love that Balmain top, was one of my favourite pieces from that collection but those pants are all kinds of fugly! The top would have looked great with dark denim jeans.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It's her.


----------



## Ladybug09

CommeUneEtoile said:


> They are natural.
> 
> And she looks aaaaaaaaahmaze. And I pity everyone who can't see the greatness here. YES all of y' all.



This is turning is a Kim K thread of anything not with the group/ mob mentality, all of a sudden you're a hater. 

No one is saying she's not pretty, we're just saying she has tweaked it...and if you and others refuse to see that, that's fine, but it doesn't make the rest if us wrong either.

No one likes to believe the people they "idolize", "stan" for are not perfect.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Tell 'em, Rih!



Uh, I can beat this outfits with my pajamas .  Also, I never understood why people call celebs fashion icons; uh, their stylist are the ones who dress them. Shouldn't the stylist be the icon and receive the awards?


----------



## Sassys

Found this on a plastic surgeon website.

Rihanna had plastic surgery, or did she? That is always the tantalizing question. On the one hand, we want our stars to have celestial bodies, clearly god-given and unattainable for mere mortals. On the other hand, we can become jealous of the gods, at times, and say to ourselves: I could be a star, if only I had (fill in the blank).
Well, Rihanna is already a supernova, and her rhinoplasty simply refines her brilliance. Yes, I confirm the fact that having performed thousands of rhinoplasties, Rihanna had rhinoplasty. You can see how her nostrils are less bulky, but still ethnically appropriate. Her midportion of her nose has more linear, and less triangular look to it. Her tip is narrower, and has a slight upward tilt. Sometimes we watch plastic surgery lead celebrities like meteors careening to an earthly demise. Other times, the stars just shine brighter and we just have to admire them.
http://www.drrawnsley.com/blog/rihannaplasty-did-rihanna-have-a-nose-job/


----------



## knics33

No denying her dress at the awards was stunning, but the naked-ness just distracted from it and came across as desperate, but it's Rihanna so... 

Her makeup was flawless, though!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Ladybug09 said:


> This is turning is a Kim K thread of anything not with the group/ mob mentality, all of a sudden you're a hater.
> 
> No one is saying she's not pretty, we're just saying she has tweaked it...and if you and others refuse to see that, that's fine, but it doesn't make the rest if us wrong either.
> 
> No one likes to believe the people they "idolize", "stan" for are not perfect.




This thread is way less "serious" than Kim's.
We, the stans (laugh), are too busy gagging to engage in serious arguments, as evidenced by the lack of elaborate essays (incl. pictorial evidence) in here.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Found this on a plastic surgeon website.
> 
> Rihanna had plastic surgery, or did she? That is always the tantalizing question. On the one hand, we want our stars to have celestial bodies, clearly god-given and unattainable for mere mortals. On the other hand, we can become jealous of the gods, at times, and say to ourselves: I could be a star, if only I had (fill in the blank).
> Well, Rihanna is already a supernova, and her rhinoplasty simply refines her brilliance. Yes, I confirm the fact that having performed thousands of rhinoplasties, Rihanna had rhinoplasty. You can see how her nostrils are less bulky, but still ethnically appropriate. Her midportion of her nose has more linear, and less triangular look to it. Her tip is narrower, and has a slight upward tilt. Sometimes we watch plastic surgery lead celebrities like meteors careening to an earthly demise. Other times, the stars just shine brighter and we just have to admire them.
> http://www.drrawnsley.com/blog/rihannaplasty-did-rihanna-have-a-nose-job/






well it wasn't all that serious - to me at least -  to have to go research it.  i thought the subject was her breasts!  not her nose.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

knics33 said:


> No denying her dress at the awards was stunning, but the naked-ness just distracted from it and came across as desperate, but it's Rihanna so...
> 
> Her makeup was flawless, though!!




If she just showed up in pretty glittery dresses people would stop talking about her. Her career is based on being provocative.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> well it wasn't all that serious - to me at least -  to have to go research it.  i thought the subject was her breasts!  not her nose.



uh, what are you talking about??? I didn't research it. I was looking for something else regarding nose jobs and this was on the doctor's website (coincident). I didn't even know you guys were talking about her breast.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Everything can be photoshopped to prove a point these days. I can't detect surgery unless it is obvious like Kimbecile's.

From her nose or boobs. (shrug) She came out when she was still growing.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So we're comparing her nose/body at 16/17 to now?  Ok, I guess...

I don't think she's had anything done and it's not the Stan in me talking. Damn, I feel like I'm in the Kim K thread .


----------



## Ladybug09

knics33 said:


> No denying her dress at the awards was stunning, but the naked-ness just distracted from it and came across as desperate, but it's Rihanna so...
> 
> Her makeup was flawless, though!!



Agree. The "dress was gorgeous" but once you started seeing nip, areola, and the panties, it distracted from the outfit. I agree with whoever said she should have gone for the vajazzle and I think she should have added some crystal nip pasties.


----------



## Ladybug09

YSoLovely said:


> This thread is way less "serious" than Kim's.
> We, the stans (laugh), are too busy gagging to engage in serious arguments, as evidenced by the lack of elaborate essays (incl. pictorial evidence) in here.



This made no sense. Shoulder shrug.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> well it wasn't all that serious - to me at least -  to have to go research it.  i thought the subject was her breasts!  not her nose.




no. It was about her Overall PS.







CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> If she just showed up in pretty glittery dresses people would stop talking about her. Her career is based on being provocative.



Agreed. Cause it definitely ain't about her "talent".


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> She has the most increeeddddible body. The dress reminds me of a modern day version of that famous dress Marilyn Monroe wore the 'Happy Birthday Mr.President' dress, the one she was stitched into!  A few more pics, that face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: tumblr



Is it wrong not to find her tacky in that dress? I love the look and it's nakedness.


----------



## Lounorada

After going and comparing a few pictures of her from 2005 against recent pictures, I honestly don't see a difference in her nose at all. The only thing is some weight loss and plus when she first came on the scene she still had that slight baby-fat face where your features are slightly hidden. I'm a fan but I wont waste my time defending someone I don't know persoanlly, I just don't see any PS simple as that.


----------



## dangerouscurves

kojiko said:


> I thought he was creepy in "Sin City". I would call him eccentric.



The thing is Kim's body is not taut. Her arse and boobs are fake. Rihanna 'a body is all natural and sporty and that's why I don't find her trashy looking in that dress. Not to mention Rihanna has the attitude to rock that dress.

Why is this quote here?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Rihanna most definitely has not got fake boobs, they look as natural as nature intended! Haters gonna hate!



Hahaha! Deeeaaad!


----------



## AEGIS

Ladybug09 said:


> This is turning is a Kim K thread of anything not with the group/ mob mentality, all of a sudden you're a hater.
> 
> No one is saying she's not pretty, we're just saying she has tweaked it...and if you and others refuse to see that, that's fine, but it doesn't make the rest if us wrong either.
> 
> *No one likes to believe the people they "idolize", "stan" for are not perfect.*




yeahhh....I'm not one of those people since i know people who have gotten work done and look amazing

if she got it done then it's so freaking subtle that i don't see it. i don't see it since her breasts seem to fluctuate with her weight.

I do think sparkly vagina would have been the way to go and sparkly nipples.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


>



Hahaha! OMG! I can't breathe.


----------



## Lounorada

Work it girl


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> Work it girl



I love this.


----------



## Lounorada

So sick and tired of Kim K's name popping up everywhere. I go to other threads to get away from her.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't see any plastic surgery either, just weight loss and a bit of age (growing into features)...


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Ladybug09 said:


> This is turning is a Kim K thread of anything not with the group/ mob mentality, all of a sudden you're a hater.
> 
> No one is saying she's not pretty, we're just saying she has tweaked it...and if you and others refuse to see that, that's fine, but it doesn't make the rest if us wrong either.
> 
> No one likes to believe the people they "idolize", "stan" for are not perfect.


? Nobody called anybody a hater.

I don't care if people think she's pretty or not either.

She killed this outfit. Jennifer Lopez's green Versace dress 2.0. She made history with that dress back then and some people said she tweaked it and so on...it's not about being right or wrong it's a matter of taste, some people do not like risky dresses liike these but what I'm saying is those people are missing the greatness that's all.

I don't idolize or stan anyone, if you followed my posts you would know I'm the first to call a spade a spade, whether it' s my fave or not (unlike others here...)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

dangerouscurves said:


> Is it wrong not to find her tacky in that dress? I love the look and it's nakedness.




Nope I love it too. I wish she would have skipped the underwear and been completely naked. The underwear adds choppiness to the look.


----------



## Lounorada

A picture with her Icon award:


----------



## dangerouscurves

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Nope I love it too. I wish she would have skipped the underwear and been completely naked. The underwear adds choppiness to the look.



Yep. ITA


----------



## qudz104

her body is amazing but i would've preferred a little lining. i don't think its necessary to put everything out there but thats just me.

anyway i think its hilarious that she changed her twitter pic to the one with peter in the same dress!


----------



## .pursefiend.

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> So we're comparing her nose/body at 16/17 to now?  Ok, I guess...
> 
> I don't think she's had anything done and it's not the Stan in me talking. *Damn, I feel like I'm in the Kim K thread* .



And that's a stressful feeling.. This thread is supposed to be a sanctuary where we oogle Rihanna's goodies and go on imaginary diets.. I prefer it that way


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Like the dress but.... I'm not a prude or anything, but I would have liked it better with some lining on the boobage lol but I don't like nipples in general; they're just really ugly lol


And if she did get surgery, she did it tastefully. And who cares?! But, I'm not against plastic surgery so maybe I'm just biased.


----------



## CeeJay

IMO .. she "killed" it .. 

Love the dress, love the 'tude .. no one else IMO could do this like her!!!


----------



## simona7

CeeJay said:


> IMO .. she "killed" it ..
> 
> Love the dress, love the 'tude .. no one else IMO could do this like her!!!



I totally agree! And I love how she brings excitement to fashion. Everyone else looked so boring at that event.


----------



## needloub

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> If she just showed up in pretty glittery dresses people would stop talking about her. *Her career is based on being provocative.*



I agree, and that is why that dress (or lack thereof lol)  was just fabulous! Love the whole look!


----------



## YSoLovely

*Do Ya Thang! Rihanna is sexy in a silky black miniskirt and matching tuxedo jacket as she goes for dinner in Paris*










Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-jacket-goes-dinner-Paris.html#ixzz33lcnL6Hf 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> *Do Ya Thang! Rihanna is sexy in a silky black miniskirt and matching tuxedo jacket as she goes for dinner in Paris*
> 
> View attachment 2641451
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641452
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641453
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-jacket-goes-dinner-Paris.html#ixzz33lcnL6Hf
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​






i love this look!!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i do too. can't wait to see the shoes


----------



## YSoLovely

The big announcement today was about Rihanna partnering with the The Hard Rock Café & the Clara Lionel Foundation (named after Rih's grandparents). Rihanna & THRC donated $200,000 each, Rihanna is donating tour costumes that will go up for auction and you can purchase t-shirts to support the cause. 

No album announcement, but I'm not even mad.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/05...tion-t-shirt-partnership-with-hard-rock-cafe/

Rihanna gives a shout out to her fans in the balcony while attending the Hard Rock Cafe launch for a limited edition original design t-shirt on Thursday (June 5) in Paris, France.

The 26-year-old entertainer also donated 23 dresses to the restaurant and the cafe made a $200,000 donation to the Clara Lionel Foundation!

Thank you @HardRock for your generous donation of $200,000.00 to #TheClaraLionelFoundation today! It means the world to so many lives! RiRi tweeted. 

Rihanna started the Clara Lionel Foundation back in 2012 in honor of her grandparents Clara and Lionel Brathwaite. The foundation helps those receive better cancer treatments in Barbados.


----------



## YSoLovely

Don't care about her outfit, but her face


----------



## kirsten

Can I come back looking like Rihanna in my next life?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> And that's a stressful feeling.. This thread is supposed to be a sanctuary where we oogle Rihanna's goodies and go on imaginary diets.. I prefer it that way



Girl, there is no peace or sanctuary from Kim K lol.  I found that out in the Bey thread


----------



## .pursefiend.

i could've done without a close up of the wig .. very beyonce circa dangerously in love

but she looks great otherwise


----------



## Sassys

damn, her lips are perfect


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


> Girl, there is no peace or sanctuary from Kim K lol.  I found that out in the Bey thread



and ignoring her doesn't make her go away .. she's like a roach


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> and ignoring her doesn't make her go away .. she's like a roach


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> and ignoring her doesn't make her go away .. she's like a roach



more like an STD you can't get rid of; no matter how much antibiotics you take.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> more like an STD you can't get rid of; no matter how much antibiotics you take.




oh that!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She has such a lovely face, seriously. It's perfect.


----------



## NY_Mami

So glad she went back to her wavy hair weave...


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Don't care about her outfit, but her face


 
Yes!! Her face is flawless.



.pursefiend. said:


> i could've done without a close up of the wig .. very beyonce circa dangerously in love
> 
> but she looks great otherwise


 
I'm getting Cher vibes from that wig.



Sassys said:


> more like an STD you can't get rid of; no matter how much antibiotics you take.


 
:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I'm surprised how many people love Rihanna here and defend her. I think she's so trashy, sorry. I felt bad for her when the Chris Brown thing happened, but then she kept going back, and then the thing with the fan who copied her outfit for prom, and now this naked glittery thing. I think her face and body look good, but the outfit is too much. Your entire boobs and asz should not show through your "clothing", no matter how good your body might look, or who you are. Didn't work for Rose McGowan either!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I pretty much think she's scum to be frank, but I loved that sheer glittery dress.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Her personal choices has nothing to do with me. I'm still a fan of her music and she is breathtaking to look at


----------



## Theren

Imo.. And mine only.. That was a poor choice of clothing... The dress might be beautiful and she might be beautiful, but as a role model, I think it was a very poor choice.


----------



## Sassys

Theren said:


> Imo.. And mine only.. That was a poor choice of clothing... The dress might be beautiful and she might be beautiful, but as a role model, I think it was a very poor choice.



Why does she have to be a role model? IMO, It is not her job to make sure she is appropriate for other people's children.


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> Her personal choices has nothing to do with me. I'm still a fan of her music and she is breathtaking to look at



Agree!


----------



## Lounorada

.pursefiend. said:


> Her personal choices has nothing to do with me. I'm still a fan of her music and she is breathtaking to look at


 
Completely agree.


----------



## Lounorada

Scum is a pretty harsh thing to call her, I don't understand what she has done in her life that would consider her to be scum. She lives her life to the full and how she sees fit while doing great things for charities and giving back to others. She can be trashy but she embraces that and would be the forst one to call herself trashy. But that's someones opinion and i'm not attacking it, but I think scum is a harsh word to call her.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Why does she have to be a role model? IMO, It is not her job to make sure she is appropriate for other people's children.




thank you!!!!!






Lounorada said:


> *Scum is a pretty harsh thing to call her,* I don't understand what she has done in her life that would consider her to be scum. She lives her life to the full and how she sees fit while doing great things for charities and giving back to others. She can be trashy but she embraces that and would be the forst one to call herself trashy. But that's someones opinion and i'm not attacking it, but I think scum is a harsh word to call her.





yea that was so uncalled for.


----------



## ByeKitty

I wouldn't say scum, but I don't think she's likeable or a good singer. The best things about her are her body and shamelessness.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Scum is a pretty harsh thing to call her, I don't understand what she has done in her life that would consider her to be scum. She lives her life to the full and how she sees fit while doing great things for charities and giving back to others. She can be trashy but she embraces that and would be the forst one to call herself trashy. But that's someones opinion and i'm not attacking it, but I think scum is a harsh word to call her.




Thank you.


----------



## sdkitty

CeeJay said:


> IMO .. she "killed" it ..
> 
> Love the dress, love the 'tude .. no one else IMO could do this like her!!!


agree...
to me she is genuinely sexy with a beautiful body - as opposed to Beyoncé who IMO tries very hard to be sexy but isn't


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Scum probably does imply a level of contemptability she's undeserving of. I agree that was uncalled for on my part. 



ByeKitty said:


> I wouldn't say scum, but I don't think she's  likeable or a good singer. The best things about her are her body and  shamelessness.



See it's her shamelessness that irks me most about her. It's like the more controversial, rude, snobby, or catty her statements/actions are the more pride she takes in them.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I like some of her music, yes. But her persona? No. It's like Kanye. I like a lot of his music, but I don't like the image he portrays. To me, she comes off as trashy. Wearing a glittery outfit that shows off your boobs and butt is trashy to me. That's great for her that she embraces her trashiness (but why would you?), but I don't find it appealing. 

Britney Spears was trashy in a way, but I actually didn't mind her trashiness. I think because her personality didn't come off as trashy, like it does with Rihanna. Britney Spears never seemed mean-spirited.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is immature.


----------



## berrydiva

Theren said:


> Imo.. And mine only.. That was a poor choice of clothing... The dress might be beautiful and she might be beautiful, but as a role model, I think it was a very poor choice.





Kitties Are Cute said:


> I like some of her music, yes. But her persona? No. It's like Kanye. I like a lot of his music, but I don't like the image he portrays. To me, she comes off as trashy. Wearing a glittery outfit that shows off your boobs and butt is trashy to me. That's great for her that she embraces her trashiness (but why would you?), but I don't find it appealing.
> 
> Britney Spears was trashy in a way, but I actually didn't mind her trashiness. I think because her personality didn't come off as trashy, like it does with Rihanna. Britney Spears never seemed mean-spirited.




Y'all want too much from entertainers (sports figures are entertainers as well). They're not role models; parents are supposed to make sure their child knows that what they do is entertainment. Can there be quality role models who happen to be entertainers as well? Yes. Is an entertainer's job to be a role model? No. They're not all going to portray a wholesome positive uplifting image because they're serving themselves. They provide a service called entertainment for which some people pay money to enjoy. The definition of morals and values need to stop being sought through entertainers....shouldn't that be taught in the home/family/community?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

berrydiva said:


> Y'all want too much from entertainers (sports figures are entertainers as well). They're not role models; parents are supposed to make sure their child knows that what they do is entertainment. Can there be quality role models who happen to be entertainers as well? Yes. Is an entertainer's job to be a role model? No. They're not all going to portray a wholesome positive uplifting image because they're serving themselves. They provide a service called entertainment for which some people pay money to enjoy. The definition of morals and values need to stop being sought through entertainers....shouldn't that be taught in the home/family/community?



I never said I wanted her or expected her to be a role model. I just don't like her image. I think it's a trashy one, and her behavior and the way she dresses supports that. I guess in the celebrities I like, I expect them to not act b*tchy, and to not willingly show off all their goods. Maybe that's too much to ask for.

I do like Rihanna's music. I just don't care for HER.


----------



## nakedjaxx

Might as well walk out naked on stage? I don't get it. It's trashy RiRi.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Why does she have to be a role model? IMO, It is not her job to make sure she is appropriate for other people's children.



Yeah, I Dont agree celebrities have to be a role model. NOW if you chose to take on that title, Dont get upset when people judge you accordingly.


----------



## berrydiva

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I never said I wanted her or expected her to be a role model. I just don't like her image. I think it's a trashy one, and her behavior and the way she dresses supports that. I guess in the celebrities I like, I expect them to not act b*tchy, and to not willingly show off all their goods. Maybe that's too much to ask for.
> 
> I do like Rihanna's music. I just don't care for HER.


Sigh. There was a quote above yours in my comment....guess I should've separated to make it easier to read.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Y'all want too much from entertainers (sports figures are entertainers as well). They're not role models; parents are supposed to make sure their child knows that what they do is entertainment. Can there be quality role models who happen to be entertainers as well? Yes. Is an entertainer's job to be a role model? No. They're not all going to portray a wholesome positive uplifting image because they're serving themselves. They provide a service called entertainment for which some people pay money to enjoy. The definition of morals and values need to stop being sought through entertainers....shouldn't that be taught in the home/family/community?


----------



## Theren

Unfortunately when you are in that profession you become a role model.. Chosen or not.. Now don't get me wrong... I do believe it is up to parents to teach their kids who they should and shouldn't look up to, but being in the entertainment industry it comes with the territory.

Like I said it's my opinion. She got exactly what she wanted with that dress.. People to talk about her.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Since when was Rihanna EVER considered a role model?! lol


----------



## nooch

A lady holding a check for 200 grand to charity is scum. It's a brave new world we're all in.


----------



## berrydiva

clearly beating the horse but....
....entertainment is produced
...production is used to sell entertainment
...production is smoke and mirrors..it's fake
....to default these people to role models simply because of their profession, produces fake role models


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/05...tion-t-shirt-partnership-with-hard-rock-cafe/
> 
> Rihanna gives a shout out to her fans in the balcony while attending the Hard Rock Cafe launch for a limited edition original design t-shirt on Thursday (June 5) in Paris, France.
> 
> The 26-year-old entertainer also donated 23 dresses to the restaurant and the cafe made a $200,000 donation to the Clara Lionel Foundation!
> 
> Thank you @HardRock for your generous donation of $200,000.00 to #TheClaraLionelFoundation today! It means the world to so many lives! RiRi tweeted.
> 
> Rihanna started the Clara Lionel Foundation back in 2012 in honor of her grandparents Clara and Lionel Brathwaite. The foundation helps those receive better cancer treatments in Barbados.



Wow! Just Gorgeous!


----------



## morgan20

berrydiva said:


> clearly beating the horse but....
> ....entertainment is produced
> ...production is used to sell entertainment
> ...production is smoke and mirrors..it's fake
> ....to default these people to role models simply because of their profession, produces fake role models




I love this post.....my daughter looks up to me and her father! She is aware that the entertainment business is exactly that entertainment!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

ByeKitty said:


> I wouldn't say scum, but I don't think she's likeable or a good singer. The best things about her are her body and shamelessness.


Rih is one of the most likeable celebs out there imo. She has a unique tone to her voice. Her voice is decent. Her music is bomb and she's interesting. I like everything about her- minus Fistopher Brown.

It's funny to me how models like Kate and Naomi can pose completely naked for pictures and it's called art but singers or actors can't show skin without being called trashy. Rih has the body, image and career to do these things. Somebody with a 34DD cup, no talent or risky image couldn't and shouldn't but she's so outspoken and authentic in her ways that she can totally pull off walking around naked. My $0.02.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> clearly beating the horse but....
> ....entertainment is produced
> ...production is used to sell entertainment
> ...production is smoke and mirrors..it's fake
> ....to default these people to role models simply because of their profession, produces fake role models



Aaahhh. I love this and it's soooo true.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Eh don't take her too seriously. She has major issues IMO. Like showing up the Grammys fawning all over her abuser like she did last year. I also think she lacks professionalism like showing up hours late to concerts. Half asses it on the stage but then gets glowing reviews for the most part.

She is a media darling IMO. Right up there with Beyonce, Katy Perry, and a few others. A great PR machine.


----------



## NYCBelle

So she's lashing back at TLC by posting a topless pic of them on her twitter profile LOL oh RiRi


----------



## .pursefiend.

Necole B is blocked here (if someone could post the article) but i was reading the comments on my phone that they have supported Miley and all her antics - and she's worst


----------



## berrydiva

bagouttahell said:


> eh don't take her too seriously. She has major issues imo. Like showing up the grammys fawning all over her abuser like she did last year. I also think she lacks professionalism like showing up hours late to concerts. Half asses it on the stage but then gets glowing reviews for the most part.
> 
> She is a media darling imo. Right up there with beyonce, katy perry, and a few others. A great pr machine.


ita!


----------



## NYCBelle

.pursefiend. said:


> Necole B is blocked here (if someone could post the article) but i was reading the comments on my phone that they have supported Miley and all her antics - and she's worst



The TLC article?


----------



## .pursefiend.

NYCBelle said:


> The TLC article?




yeah - she just did a post on it.


----------



## NYCBelle

'You don't always have to be naked!' TLC slam Rihanna for using sex to sell records saying it's the easy way to get to the top in the music industry

One of the biggest girl groups of the 90s TLC have slammed popstar Rihanna for using her body and sex to sell records.
Appearing on Channel 7's Sunrise on Friday morning ahead of their sold out Sydney gig, Tionne 'T-Boz' Watkins, 44, and Rozonda 'Chilli' Thomas, 43, had a clear message for the 26-year-old Rude Boy singer.
'Every time I see you you don't have to be naked,' T-Boz said.

The duo, who are currently touring Australia said using sex and being naked is the easy way to get to the top in the music industry.
'It's easy to sell sex,' the duo, who have five Grammy and MTV awards under their belts, said.

'It's hard for us to say anything because any time we do, they say, 'Oh TLC must be jealous', but I call a spade a spade,' T-Boz added.
'We became the biggest girl selling group of all time with our clothes on and that says a lot,' Chilli chimed in.
'We could go around too with booby cakes [breasts] out all day long,' she said referring to Rihanna's choice of see-through dress for Monday's Council of Fashion Designers of America Awards.
She left virtual nothing to the imagination showing off her bare breasts and just a nude thong to hide the rest of her modesty in the risqué gown created by designer Adam Selman.

The all girl group have had their fair share of hardships though their years in the entertainment business.
In 2002,  the most flamboyant and outspoken member of the multiplatinum trio Lisa 'Left Eye' Lopes was killed in a car crash.
'The three of us had chemistry, now it's two and we have crazy chemistry. The fans also keep us going because they love us so much,' the singers added.

Despite officially calling it quits in 2002 following her tragic death, T-Boz and Chilli Thomas reformed for a series of concerts in 2009 which marked the 20th anniversary of their hit single Waterfalls.
Now they are doing a national tour of Australia and are not modest about their successes to date.
'TLC is my favourite girl group, even though I'm in the group. I love our group. I love what we stand for,' Chilli said giving a dig to current girl groups.
'The blessing out of all of this is that we are able to sustain and that's the hard thing to do in this business is to have longevity,' she added. 'It's almost 22 years that we've been in the business'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nna-using-sex-sell-records.html#ixzz33s4zsEXp 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I can't tell if they are coming for her or in general. I don't know why they would pick her since they are all are doing it.


----------



## berrydiva

> 'It's hard for us to say anything because any time we do, they say, 'Oh TLC must be jealous', but I call a spade a spade,' T-Boz added.
> *'We became the biggest girl selling group of all time with our clothes on and that says a lot,' Chilli chimed in.*


Lies they tell. They always had some little bra top on or does that not count because their nipples were covered?


----------



## .pursefiend.

berrydiva said:


> Lies they tell. They always had some little bra top on or does that not count because their nipples were covered?




mainly Chilli cuz she had the body


----------



## Lounorada

Rihanna is not the only one who goes around performing dressed half naked, jeez I could make a list as long as the river Nile of who is guilty of that.


----------



## .pursefiend.

the post on the other site has Rih's responses and she called them "old thots" 

thots is a funny [del]non[/del]-word


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> I can't tell if they are coming for her or in general. I don't know why they would pick her since they are all are doing it.





well since the article said "referring to Rihanna's choice of see-through dress...." i think it is safe to say they went for her.   why i have no idea!


----------



## ByeKitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> Eh don't take her too seriously. She has major issues IMO. Like showing up the Grammys fawning all over her abuser like she did last year. I also think she lacks professionalism like showing up hours late to concerts. Half asses it on the stage but then gets glowing reviews for the most part.
> 
> She is a media darling IMO. Right up there with Beyonce, Katy Perry, and a few others. A great PR machine.



Yeah agree... I do feel like a lot of her image is very calculated, ingenuine. 
But I guess I'm just bad at stanning for popstars because of the machines behind them. I do like some of Rihanna's music.


----------



## bag-princess

.pursefiend. said:


> the post on the other site has Rih's responses and *she called them "old thots"
> *
> thots is a funny [del]non[/del]-word





and i was just thinking "i can't wait for her reply"  and there it is!!!   :lolots:


----------



## berrydiva

.pursefiend. said:


> mainly Chilli cuz she had the body


Aww no...you saying they kept T-Boz covered cuz she wasn't thot enough...that ain't right.


----------



## .pursefiend.

berrydiva said:


> Aww no...you saying they kept T-Boz covered cuz she wasn't thot enough...that ain't right.



 i went back and googled. she wore some crop tops in the earlier years but Chilli's top was always smaller


----------



## .pursefiend.

bag-princess said:


> and i was just thinking "i can't wait for her reply"  and there it is!!!   :lolots:



This was the only response she left up


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

she uploaded a pic of the original TLC and T-Boz is topless covering her boobs with her hands. LMAO!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Welp. This intrigued me and I watched the Sunrise interview.

The interviewer said they were slamming a crop of artists that did sell sex. And then they showed all of these clips of Rihanna and singled her out.

TLC never mentioned Rihanna or anyone specifically for that matter. It was a generalization.


----------



## .pursefiend.

BagOuttaHell said:


> Welp. This intrigued me and I watched the Sunrise interview.
> 
> The interviewer said they were slamming a crop of artists that did sell sex. And then they showed all of these clips of Rihanna and singled her out.
> 
> TLC never mentioned Rihanna or anyone specifically for that matter. It was a generalization.




  was Miley shown?


----------



## Sasha2012

BagOuttaHell said:


> Welp. This intrigued me and I watched the Sunrise interview.
> 
> The interviewer said they were slamming a crop of artists that did sell sex. And then they showed all of these clips of Rihanna and singled her out.
> 
> TLC never mentioned Rihanna or anyone specifically for that matter. It was a generalization.



Yeah Rihanna was immature for that, she changed her header to a topless photo of TLC. Seems like she saw some fans instigating on her timeline and then just went along without without watching the interview.

T-boz responded today on twitter:

Tionne T-Boz Watkins @TheRealTBOZ  ·  2h
Anyway it's called auto type lol on another note Australia is GREAT! The show was SOLD OUT and AMAZING love y'all

Tionne T-Boz Watkins @TheRealTBOZ  ·  2h
Looks like folks need 2 research I didn't see a show or pics I'm in Australia if 1 person says something they run with it not knowing smh

Tionne T-Boz Watkins @TheRealTBOZ  ·  3h
See & this why it's terrible 2 be a follower lol ya hear the wrong thing & they run with it & don't even know wtf their talking about smh

Tionne T-Boz Watkins @TheRealTBOZ  ·  3h
Lol I swear when some of their mamas whipped after sex apart of the sperm must of got whipped cuz their not whole y'all can catch bricks

Tionne T-Boz Watkins @TheRealTBOZ  ·  3h
how did I get dragged in2 talkin about some1 I like I don't care what my opinion is I'm gonna say what I want at least get what I say right

Tionne T-Boz Watkins @TheRealTBOZ  ·  3h
Last time I checked I didn't say no bodies name the interview lady did **** I'm out of the country lol I didn't even see pics &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

https://twitter.com/TheRealTBOZ





.pursefiend. said:


> was Miley shown?



No.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

.pursefiend. said:


> was Miley shown?





Nope the interviewer/voice over specifically mentioned Rihanna only. And showed all clips of her. 

The station had an agenda.


Rihanna's twitter response is her typical immature behavior.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I mean Rihanna has a point, TLC are not the ones to talk. So...


----------



## Lounorada

This all screams PUBLICITY!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I mean Rihanna has a point, TLC are not the ones to talk. So...



and she felt singled out


----------



## .pursefiend.

BagOuttaHell said:


> *Nope the interviewer/voice over specifically mentioned Rihanna only. And showed all clips of her.
> 
> The station had an agenda.*
> 
> 
> Rihanna's twitter response is her typical immature behavior.




hmmm .. interesting


----------



## Lounorada

Thursday 5th June, Playhouse nightclub, Hollywood.















Credit: Dailymail


----------



## .pursefiend.

i want an alma


----------



## Lounorada

Cute picture of her at the Hard Rock Café Press Conference in Paris yesterday








I would kill for her flawless skin!


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Thursday 5th June, Playhouse nightclub, Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Dailymail












i don't see a pic!!!



ok........when i reply to you THEN the pic shows up.  but not in your original post.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

nooch said:


> A lady holding a check for 200 grand to charity is scum. It's a brave new world we're all in.



Someone accepting money for their own "foundation" doesn't impress me.  Now if that person donated their own funds or directly provided help to those in need, that would be a different story.


----------



## Lounorada

Post deleted by myself.


----------



## bag-princess

Vanilla Bean said:


> Someone accepting money for their own "foundation" doesn't impress me.  *Now if that person donated their own funds or directly provided help to those in need, that would be a different story*.




you mean "a different story" like when she did this:

*Rihanna Donates $25K To LAPD Charity After Breaking Police Chiefs Phone During Botched Selfie*



http://www.buzzfeed.com/tracyclayton/rihanna-donates-money-to-an-lapd-charity-after-breaking-the



or when she did this:


*Rihanna Donates $1.75 Million to Barbados Hospital in Honor of Her Late Grandma*


http://www.eonline.com/news/373760/...arbados-hospital-in-honor-of-her-late-grandma


----------



## Lounorada

Wow I didn't know it was a terrible thing to accept a donation cheque for a cancer charity. So just because Rihanna is wealthy she has to donate all her money to the foundation, we don't know what she's donated herself. IMO she's already done a great thing by founding the charity and has done a lot for other charities from what I've read.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Nope the interviewer/voice over specifically mentioned Rihanna only. And showed all clips of her.
> 
> The station had an agenda.
> 
> 
> Rihanna's twitter response is her typical immature behavior.




VERY immature






Lounorada said:


> Cute picture of her at the Hard Rock Café Press Conference in Paris yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would kill for her flawless skin!


All you need is a good dermatologist like she has.


----------



## berrydiva

Why are these almost 50 year old broads bothering to respond to an immature 20something year-old.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bag-princess said:


> you mean "a different story" like when she did this:
> 
> *Rihanna Donates $25K To LAPD Charity After Breaking Police Chief&#8217;s Phone During Botched Selfie*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/tracyclayton/rihanna-donates-money-to-an-lapd-charity-after-breaking-the
> 
> 
> 
> or when she did this:
> 
> 
> *Rihanna Donates $1.75 Million to Barbados Hospital in Honor of Her Late Grandma*
> 
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/373760/...arbados-hospital-in-honor-of-her-late-grandma



Yes, to the latter. The first, not so much but it is a funny story!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/08/rihanna-covers-up-to-accept-her-most-desirable-woman-award/

Rihanna proudly accepts her trophy while attending the 2014 Spike Guys Choice Awards held at Sony Pictures Studios on Saturday evening (June 7) in Culver City, Calif.

The 26-year-old singer won the award for Most Desirable Woman and she was presented the prize by comedian Kevin Hart.

My first pair of Mantlers! Thank you @Spiketv, excited to be getting Most Desirable at #GuysChoice airing Weds 6/11, Rihanna tweeted this week.

Rihanna was wearing a very tasteful dress for the show after shocking the world by showing up to accept her Fashion Icon Award earlier in the week in a completely sheer dress.


----------



## murt

She loves those Manolo shoes -- it seems like she's wearing them - in one colour or another - in almost every picture I've seen.


----------



## murt

Lounorada said:


> Cute picture of her at the Hard Rock Café Press Conference in Paris yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would kill for her flawless skin!



It's hard to really say what her skin looks like under her makeup = she almost always wears full coverage - or close to full coverage - foundation.


----------



## TrinketTattle

She has such a beautiful smile.


----------



## Ladybug09

Whoever does the makeup does a great job!


----------



## Lounorada

murt said:


> It's hard to really say what her skin looks like under her makeup = she almost always wears full coverage - or close to full coverage - foundation.


I didn't mean I want her actual skin because in close-up pictures her skin isn't absolutely perfect, I should have phrased it better, I would love that flawless dewy looks she has sometimes. I actually have great skin myself, its just the dewy/glowy skin doesn't suit me.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ladybug09 said:


> Whoever does the makeup does a great job!



I mean really.

I never wear the stuff and it makes me want to go out and get whatever she uses.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> Eh don't take her too seriously. She has major issues IMO. Like showing up the Grammys fawning all over her abuser like she did last year. I also think she lacks professionalism like showing up hours late to concerts. Half asses it on the stage but then gets glowing reviews for the most part.
> 
> She is a media darling IMO. Right up there with Beyonce, Katy Perry, and a few others. A great PR machine.



Completely agree. Rihanna is gorgeous, and a fantastic PR machine, no denying that. But her shamelessness just comes across as being insecure, immature, and desperate to me. I chuckle when people say she's fierce lol... she comes across as everything but to me. Now her face and makeup... 100000% fierce lol. IDK... I think Rihanna would be so much more likable if she would grow up and gain some humility. Just my two cents.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

A lot of that behavior is immaturity and the fact that she relies on social media to validate such behavior. Stan culture plays a big part of it. They are the ones that geeked her up about TLC in the first place.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> .




I like.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> A lot of that behavior is immaturity and the fact that she relies on social media to validate such behavior. Stan culture plays a big part of it. They are the ones that geeked her up about TLC in the first place.



Yep... she is constantly seeking attention and validation via social media. Not something you should doing at her age. Well, ever, really, but certainly not at her age and with the success she has. It just screams insecure.


----------



## michie

knics33 said:


> Yep... she is constantly seeking attention and validation via social media. Not something you should doing at her age. Well, ever, really, but certainly not at her age and with the success she has. It just screams insecure.



The same thing could be said for T-Boz and Chili. If you don't want none, don't start none...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lounorada said:


> Cute picture of her at the Hard Rock Café Press Conference in Paris yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would kill for her flawless skin!




She's freaking gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; she's my makeup muse right now


----------



## AEGIS

eh---she is over Chris---she was young when it happened and thankfully seems to have moved on. at least she's moved on--

and honestly.....i always have a comeback ready--if i were famous i'd get in a lot of trouble lol


----------



## hipmama

LouboutinHottie said:


> She's freaking gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; she's my makeup muse right now



She is! I wonder what make up she uses and what she outs on her face. Flawless!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

AEGIS said:


> eh---she is over Chris---she was young when it happened and thankfully seems to have moved on. at least she's moved on--
> 
> 
> 
> and honestly.....i always have a comeback ready--if i were famous i'd get in a lot of trouble lol




I think she needed to end it herself, rather than the government ending it for her. Probably felt like she had no closure, that's what it came off to me when she was with him last year.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

hipmama said:


> She is! I wonder what make up she uses and what she outs on her face. Flawless!




Me too!!! I've been doing lighter filled in brows (with lighter blonde colour, and I'm a brunette) like what she has been sporting lately. I love itttt


----------



## hipmama

LouboutinHottie said:


> Me too!!! I've been doing lighter filled in brows (with lighter blonde colour, and I'm a brunette) like what she has been sporting lately. I love itttt



Her brows are never over done. They are very natural.  I use brow powder or eye shadow on my brows to lightly enhance their shape and color. I always wonder what brand of foundation she uses and what color palettes she uses for her eyes and lips. Blush and bronzer too. Lol, Just everything.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

hipmama said:


> Her brows are never over done. They are very natural.  I use brow powder or eye shadow on my brows to lightly enhance their shape and color. I always wonder what brand of foundation she uses and what color palettes she uses for her eyes and lips. Blush and bronzer too. Lol, Just everything.




Ya and it's perfectly blended too. Never any streaks.


----------



## Ladybug09

We Found Love -  Vintage Jazz Rihanna  / Calvin H: http://youtu.be/MUio6yR7zmA


----------



## .pursefiend.

hipmama said:


> Her brows are never over done. They are very natural.  I use brow powder or eye shadow on my brows to lightly enhance their shape and color. I always wonder what brand of foundation she uses and what color palettes she uses for her eyes and lips. Blush and bronzer too. Lol, Just everything.



what brow powder are you using?


----------



## hipmama

.pursefiend. said:


> what brow powder are you using?



I just use the cheap NYX Eyebrow Cake Powder. It works the best for me. Even better than some higher end brands I've tried.


----------



## .pursefiend.

hipmama said:


> I just use the cheap NYX Eyebrow Cake Powder. It works the best for me. Even better than some higher end brands I've tried.



thanks!


----------



## Sassys

With cousin's baby


----------



## berrydiva

That second picture is so freaking cute!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna done stole Noella's baby, lol.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

The baby's name is Majesty. LAWD. Just when you think Lil MO naming her daughter God'iss Love was ratchet....


----------



## bag-princess

CommeUneEtoile said:


> The baby's name is Majesty. LAWD. Just when you think *Lil MO naming her daughter God'iss Love was ratchet..*..






 


poor child!!!  people should think about their baby first and not their ego when giving children these kinds of names!!    no wonder my baby nurse hugged me when i told her the name we chose for our son!     she said she had heard names that made her want to shake some mothers!


----------



## Lounorada

CommeUneEtoile said:


> The baby's name is Majesty. LAWD. Just when you think *Lil MO naming her daughter God'iss Love* was ratchet....


----------



## YSoLovely

CommeUneEtoile said:


> The baby's name is Majesty. LAWD. Just when you think Lil MO naming her daughter God'iss Love was ratchet....


----------



## berrydiva

CommeUneEtoile said:


> The baby's name is Majesty. LAWD. Just when you think Lil MO naming her daughter *God'iss Love* was ratchet....


What? Why with the 'postrophe though? lol


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna done stole Noella's baby, lol.



Yuuuuup...


----------



## NY_Mami

CommeUneEtoile said:


> The baby's name is Majesty. LAWD. Just when you think Lil MO naming her daughter God'iss Love was ratchet....



It sure beats JerMajesty(Jermaine Jackson son)....


----------



## Ladybug09

CommeUneEtoile said:


> The baby's name is Majesty. LAWD. Just when you think Lil MO naming her daughter God'iss Love was ratchet....



Are you serious!! God'isslove??!!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

berrydiva said:


> What? Why with the 'postrophe though? lol


Lil Mo logic.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

6/17/14 

It's time for a new weave but she looks pretty and I love her dress. 

RDiva


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really like the outfit. I agree the hair needs work.


----------



## YSoLovely

I approve if this look.


----------



## .pursefiend.

YSoLovely said:


> I approve if this look.




me too (minus the hair)


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 6/17/14
> 
> It's time for a new weave but she looks pretty and I love her dress.
> 
> RDiva
> 
> View attachment 2655654
> 
> View attachment 2655664
> 
> View attachment 2655655
> View attachment 2655656
> View attachment 2655660
> View attachment 2655661


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I really like the outfit. I agree the hair needs work.




i agree with both of these!!


----------



## berrydiva

Can we get an ID on the dress? please and thank you.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Can we get an ID on the dress? please and thank you.



Fashion Bomb Daily says it's custom Givenchy inspired by the Fall '13 menswear collection. The perks of being Rihanna, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Fashion Bomb Daily says it's custom Givenchy inspired by the Fall '13 menswear collection. The perks of being Rihanna, lol.


Thanks!


----------



## Sasha2012

She loves to show off her figure in a series of tight-fitting dresses, but singer Rihanna bucked the trend on Thursday night when she turned up to dinner in a rather more androgynous ensemble. 

The 26-year-old Diamonds hitmaker arrived at the Giorgio Baldi restaurant in Santa Monica wearing an olive green workman's jumpsuit which covered up her famous curves. 

But she did add a feminine twist to the look with her beloved black 'barely-there' strappy sandals which showed off her white pedicure.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-industrial-style-jumpsuit.html#ixzz35ClsrHrS


----------



## Tivo

Meh.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She's holding a newborn like the baby is months older


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> She's holding a newborn like the baby is months older



That is what I thought to. I swear I always say newborns look like little aliens and that baby proves my point. So cute though.


----------



## knics33

~Fabulousity~ said:


> She's holding a newborn like the baby is months older



Yeah I agree. 

That hand tattoo... ugh. It is so distracting from her natural beauty. Why, Rihanna, _why_...


----------



## terebina786

I. Need. That. Shirt.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> I. Need. That. Shirt.



http://www.ktagclothingnyc.com/Majestic-As-****--SOLD-OUT_p_142.html


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> That is what I thought to. I swear I always say newborns look like little aliens and that baby proves my point. So cute though.



i've seen some cuties right after birth but for the majority this is not the case


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> She's holding a newborn like the baby is months older



Cause she's obviously trying to show off her shirt....lol


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## .pursefiend.

love everything about this spread!


----------



## berrydiva

Stunning! This girl knows how to take a picture.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Yeah, I guess she was practicing when she took the pics in front of the mosque. She's gorgeous, can't take anything away from her. Fully clothed or not.  I love it.


----------



## Lounorada

Pity the editorial is photoshopped to death. Dear god the woman is beautiful, why do magazines & photographers feel the need to photoshop & airbrush every damn picture


----------



## Tivo

Rihanna is the ultimate supermodel. She makes everything she wears look amazing!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> .





berrydiva said:


> Stunning! This girl knows how to take a picture.





yes ma'am!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Love pics 2,3,4,5.the tattoo looks good with that turban.


----------



## Swanky

*T-Boz I'll Fight Rihanna And Kick Her ***!*

 *         6/27/2014 9:58 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE



*T-Boz* fired off another salvo in her naked war with *Rihanna* ... this time upping the stakes by essentially challenging her to a fight.

RiRi  and T-Boz squared off earlier this month after T-Boz trashed RiRi for  regularly showing way too much skin.  Rihanna fired back with a twitter  pic of a topless TLC -- i.e., Rihanna called her a hypocrite.

So it was T-Boz' move when we got her outside Bootsy Bellows Thursday night ... and she threw gas on the flames.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz35rnrTdj4


----------



## YSoLovely

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *T-Boz I'll Fight Rihanna And Kick Her ***!*
> 
> *         6/27/2014 9:58 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/06/27/062714-t-boz-launch-v2-5.jpg
> *T-Boz* fired off another salvo in her naked war with *Rihanna* ... this time upping the stakes by essentially challenging her to a fight.
> 
> RiRi  and T-Boz squared off earlier this month after T-Boz trashed RiRi for  regularly showing way too much skin.  Rihanna fired back with a twitter  pic of a topless TLC -- i.e., Rihanna called her a hypocrite.
> 
> So it was T-Boz' move when we got her outside Bootsy Bellows Thursday night ... and she threw gas on the flames.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz35rnrTdj4


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *T-Boz I'll Fight Rihanna And Kick Her ***!*
> 
> *         6/27/2014 9:58 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/06/27/062714-t-boz-launch-v2-5.jpg
> *T-Boz* fired off another salvo in her naked war with *Rihanna* ... this time upping the stakes by essentially challenging her to a fight.
> 
> RiRi  and T-Boz squared off earlier this month after T-Boz trashed RiRi for  regularly showing way too much skin.  Rihanna fired back with a twitter  pic of a topless TLC -- i.e., Rihanna called her a hypocrite.
> 
> So it was T-Boz' move when we got her outside Bootsy Bellows Thursday night ... and she threw gas on the flames.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz35rnrTdj4





Tboz is waaaaaay to old to be acting like a fool!!!!!  she should try showing a little class!!   i have not seen her anywhere do much - so yea.  she may be a little bit hard to track down these day!!   BLOOP!


----------



## knics33

Did I miss something? She didn't say anything about fighting in that video? I think she sounded fine and mature. IDK... I'm on T-Boz's side. Rihanna can be super childish and catty IMO.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A few more shots from HB. How gorgeous is she? 


Rih and Kanye were seen leaving the same recording studio a few days ago  I've been wanting him to produce something for her for years...hopefully whatever they do ends up on the album.


----------



## SouthernLV

knics33 said:


> Did I miss something? She didn't say anything about fighting in that video? I think she sounded fine and mature. IDK... I'm on T-Boz's side. Rihanna can be super childish and catty IMO.



nope, you didn't miss anything. people are still trying to make it more than what it is.


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A few more shots from HB. How gorgeous is she?
> 
> 
> Rih and Kanye were seen leaving the same recording studio a few days ago  I've been wanting him to produce something for her for years...hopefully whatever they do ends up on the album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667825
> View attachment 2667826
> View attachment 2667827



Stunning.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


>


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A few more shots from HB. How gorgeous is she?
> 
> 
> Rih and Kanye were seen leaving the same recording studio a few days ago  I've been wanting him to produce something for her for years...hopefully whatever they do ends up on the album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667825
> View attachment 2667826
> View attachment 2667827




Flawfree. I wanna borrow her face for a day or two.


----------



## Sassys

6/29/14


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Uh uh


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> 6/29/14





i think this is the first time i have seen her and her father.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i think this is the first time i have seen her and her father.



There are a handful of other times she has been with him and the paps got pics. She has even brought him to events.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> 6/29/14





Sassys said:


> There are a handful of other times she has been with him and the paps got pics. She has even brought him to events.





i'm sure there are - but as i said this was my first time.  i don't follow anyone - if it is not shown here i doubt i would see it.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She needs to be careful just HOW much time she spends around him. He's done such wonderful caring acts in the past as publicly say she needs to lose weight and encourage her to get back with Chris Brown after the beating. She has enough questionable people around her. She doesn't need to add him to the lot.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He strikes me as the type that wasn't around until their kid does big things and then all of a sudden they appear grining from ear to ear. 

I could be wrong. I don't know anything about her upbringing.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

No. You got it right. He was physically and emotionally abusive to the mother for years, was a drug addict, had children with different women, was absent and thenhere we are. It's good if he's dealt with his demons and they reconciled. But this man publicly stated Chris's beating her was a lover's tiff and she should take him back. She has so many enablers around her and has almost declared bankruptcy 3 times. She bankrolls too many people, top of the list that "best friend" who's always in  the latest at Rihanna's expense and does NOTHING. The girl has star power but needs to be more careful than she seems to be. If she's now bankrolling her dad, it will most likely only mean trouble. I feel sorry for her. She escaped a situation nobody expected her to but yet it seems to follow her wherever she goes.


----------



## Sassys

7/1/14


----------



## Lounorada

What in the hell kinda mess is that outfit??  Oh honey, NO.


----------



## Thingofbeauty




----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/02/rihanna-goes-topless-while-posing-with-her-baby-niece/

Rihanna goes completely topless while holding her baby niece in this cute new photo posted to her Twitter account.

Aunty and Me #girltime #twinzies, the 26-year-old singer captioned the photo. She also posted a few other snapshots with her precious little joy.

Rihanna was seen stepping out last night while heading to the studio to work on her new album and she also got vocal on Twitter that day about her support from the U.S. Soccer Team during the World Cup.


----------



## AEGIS

she might steal that baby.....


----------



## NY_Mami

Sassys said:


> 6/29/14



I be so confused by her hair one minute it's a bob cut... Next minute it's long enough to put in a high ponytail... What kind of sorcery is going on here???...


----------



## Sassys

Why is she holding someone's baby with no top on. I would not be pleased someone is holding my child naked/topless.


----------



## Sassys

postbundle1 said:


> Beyoncé has topped the list of Forbes most powerful celebrities. Check out ->> Beyoncé named world's most powerful celebrity by Forbes



What does this have to do with Rihanna


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Why is she holding someone's baby with no top on. I would not be pleased someone is holding my child naked/topless.




i would not be bothered - depending on who it was.   and it's not like she is holding a strangers baby.


----------



## knics33

Thingofbeauty said:


> No. You got it right. He was physically and emotionally abusive to the mother for years, was a drug addict, had children with different women, was absent and thenhere we are. It's good if he's dealt with his demons and they reconciled. But this man publicly stated Chris's beating her was a lover's tiff and she should take him back. She has so many enablers around her and has almost declared bankruptcy 3 times. She bankrolls too many people, top of the list that "best friend" who's always in  the latest at Rihanna's expense and does NOTHING. The girl has star power but needs to be more careful than she seems to be. If she's now bankrolling her dad, it will most likely only mean trouble. I feel sorry for her. She escaped a situation nobody expected her to but yet it seems to follow her wherever she goes.



Wow. That's really sad. 

That baby is so cute!


----------



## AEGIS

bag-princess said:


> i would not be bothered - depending on who it was.   and it's not like she is holding a strangers baby.



Agreed.

It's her family.  I am sure her family doesn't care.  And baby's love boobs and bare skin.  They just got into this world.  They have no hangups about nudity lol


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i would not be bothered - depending on who it was.   and it's not like she is holding a strangers baby.



 mother's naked chest or father's naked chest (unless the male is at the pool or beach and holding my baby)


----------



## NY_Mami

AEGIS said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It's her family.  I am sure her family doesn't care.  And baby's love boobs and bare skin.  They just got into this world.  They have no hangups about nudity lol



But Rihanna ain't got no titties... But that ain't none of my business like Kermit would say... Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Red is the colour of fire and Rihanna wore it well as she enjoyed a night out on the town on 4th of July.

Rihanna heated up this nightlife scene as she partied at Hooray Henry's in West Hollywood thanks to a very revealing outfit.

The 26-year-old Diamonds star was clad in a rivetingly red dress that featured sheer panels around the bodice and down the sides as well as a high-low hemline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ghtclubbing-West-Hollywood.html#ixzz36j5K9DMj


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is that what she wore to Durant's BBQ? Girl bye.


----------



## Tivo

Nothing about this outfit is working for me. Not the shades the dress or the hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

It's a nightgown,


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I dig the dress, but it doesn't look very good on her.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

NOTHING in this outfit works. The greasy hair, the too light foundation, the  Frederick's of Hollywood sheer slip, even the d@mn shoes fall flat. She does not have good legs so she should not expose them like this. All her best looks are when she emphasises her top half. This is a fail.


----------



## AEGIS

looking like Frankie the crackheads sister


----------



## Tivo

Thingofbeauty said:


> NOTHING in this outfit works. The greasy hair, the too light foundation, the  Frederick's of Hollywood sheer slip, even the d@mn shoes fall flat. She does not have good legs so she should not expose them like this. All her best looks are when she emphasises her top half. This is a fail.


The shoes remind me of Diba brands you find in DSW.


----------



## knics33

Nope. 

Every time I come in this thread Rihanna's tattoos seem to get more pronounced and gaudy.


----------



## Lounorada

Love those Manolo Blahnik Chaos in red, but not when they're worn with Elvira's negligee. You can do better than that Rih, and get your hair cut into a pixie cut, please.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

knics33 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Every time I come in this thread Rihanna's tattoos seem to get more pronounced and gaudy.


Yup

Every time she dresses up in some attention seeking, street walker outfit, it coincides with some development in Chris Brown's world. She needs to get over that D or else she'll suffer some kind of crash and burn.


----------



## Sassys

Lax


----------



## Lounorada

No. At least her face looks pretty.


----------



## AEGIS

Thingofbeauty said:


> Yup
> 
> Every time she dresses up in some attention seeking, street walker outfit, it coincides with some development in Chris Brown's world. She needs to get over that D or else she'll suffer some kind of crash and burn.



Care to give examples? Rihanna is usually naked so I don't agree with your statement but I'd be curious to see your examples.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

AEGIS said:


> Care to give examples? Rihanna is usually naked so I don't agree with your statement but I'd be curious to see your examples.


Chris Brown and Karreuche (?) apparently broke up same weekend of this outfit. CFDA awards around same time as his release. Not going to sit down and do a tally but it's a coincidence that has struck me in the past. 

I hope she is over him as I think they are bad for each other. I also hope that she has her head on in all areas of life. She's been on the brink of bankruptcy three times for example and all three times has blamed others for not making her curb her spending. 

Also, won't go so far as  to say she's always naked - I've yet to see her Bajan spiced bun (thank you Jesus) so let's give her that credit.


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> Yup
> 
> Every time she dresses up in some attention seeking, street walker outfit, it coincides with some development in Chris Brown's world. She needs to get over that D or else she'll suffer some kind of crash and burn.



Chris Brown has been in jail for months and she has dressed half naked. So how does that coincide with him?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Love those Manolo Blahnik Chaos in red, but not when they're worn with Elvira's negligee. You can do better than that Rih, and get your hair cut into a pixie cut, please.


Those are Manolo's?!!?

That outfit&#8230;giiirrrrrllll&#8230;no.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Chris Brown has been in jail for months and she has dressed half naked. So how does that coincide with him?



Right, not understanding that either. They've been broken up for over a yr, at this point it's the public that refuses to let it go. Their lives have gone in two different directions and yet people still find a way to connect them, IDGI.

Her face looks so pretty in the airport pics. I guess she's in NYC to finish her album.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It wouldn't be surprising to anyone if they ended up together again. Would it?


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ]Right, not understanding that either. They've been broken up for over a yr, at this point it's the public that refuses to let it go. [/B]Their lives have gone in two different directions and yet people still find a way to connect them, IDGI.
> 
> Her face looks so pretty in the airport pics. I guess she's in NYC to finish her album.





yea - that was a head scratcher to me,too!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I did say it was a coincidence that struck ME in the past. They being together or apart doesn't pay my bills and I don't pay hers. I just know in some detail the cycle of abuse and limited options she got the chance to escape. Let's face it - there are better singers/dancers etc out there but she has something that is star quality. She seems to cycle her bad decisions - she's hooked back up with him when people swore she wouldn't in the past and if she did so now it wouldn't surprise me. 

I have no vested interest in anything she does but as one woman to another I CAN wish that she not repeat her mom's life and that she be happy. And I can also wish her a successful career because her options otherwise were very limited and if she lost it, I don't think she has the strength of character to bounce back from it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What in the world is she wearing? I really do not understand what goes on when she gets dressed.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

7/8/14

 A pink night gown?! TF, Rih...

At least her face looks fresh and pretty.


----------



## michie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I really do not understand what goes on when she gets dressed.



Sure as hell not a light.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

michie said:


> Sure as hell not a light.


ROFL! Comment of the DAY!

She's giving off "crazy crack head" vibes here. And whoever said her tattoos look worse every time they come here - I agree. I do like that nightgown though.


----------



## Tivo

Is her stylist on vacation?


----------



## Freckles1

Thingofbeauty said:


> ROFL! Comment of the DAY!
> 
> She's giving off "crazy crack head" vibes here. And whoever said her tattoos look worse every time they come here - I agree. I do like that nightgown though.




All of the above!!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Thing I don't understand, she's trying to position herself as a style icon. She's done a few collaborations, she has that contract with River Island, she's even sued for passing off her image on unauthorized clothing. So I understand the outfits like what she wore at the CFDA: she looked beautiful and people spoke about it in a fashion context for a while. And then she steps out looking like somebody trying to cross a war zone border with whatever they managed to put their hands on.


----------



## Sasha2012

I guess her new thing is wearing nightgowns out in public. At least the red one showed off her legs and she had on some heels. This pink one with converse is not cute.


----------



## SouthernLV

She's just effing with us now. 
Because she "can"


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She's  young, beautiful, rich (?) and adored by many. Can't imagine what I would have got up to at her age with those factors thrown in. Although fear of my parents would have prevented a great deal of these shenanigans.


----------



## nooch

michie said:


> Sure as hell not a light.



I die


----------



## kcarmona

michie said:


> sure as hell not a light.




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## knics33

Thingofbeauty said:


> Chris Brown and Karreuche (?) apparently broke up same weekend of this outfit. CFDA awards around same time as his release. Not going to sit down and do a tally but it's a coincidence that has struck me in the past.
> 
> I hope she is over him as I think they are bad for each other. I also hope that she has her head on in all areas of life. *She's been on the brink of bankruptcy three times for example and all three times has blamed others for not making her curb her spending.*
> 
> Also, won't go so far as  to say she's always naked - I've yet to see her Bajan spiced bun (thank you Jesus) so let's give her that credit.



Damn. Didn't know that. I am always just amazed when celebs allow themselves to get close to or actually have to file for bankruptcy. 




BagOuttaHell said:


> It wouldn't be surprising to anyone if they ended up together again. Would it?



Nope. If he wanted he, he could have her. Their last fling and that video he put out was him publicly winking and laughing at the whole situation IMO. 




SouthernLV said:


> She's just effing with us now.
> *Because she "can"*



Agreed. She just wants to break rules, she knows she looks ridiculous. She wants the attention/reactions she gets from her "fashion" at this point.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her feet look like skis in those converse paired with the negligee.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I think this is the third accountant she's blamed for leaving her almost bankrupt:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-10-million-accountant-gave-bad-advice.html

The math is simple - if those around you aren't working or bringing in money yet living the same lifestyle as you, who's paying? She was also nearly dropped before "Umbrella". Add in the numerous lawsuits and the fact that a lot of her high lifestyle is paid for herself and not sponsored and you have a volatile situation that can easily tip either way.

Ever noticed how often she's on tour/putting out music etc? Plus she doesn't write her own music etc. She's earning, but she's not watching that money as she should.


----------



## YSoLovely

It's not been the 3rd time and it's been settled. Rih's tour grossed $130M last year. She's rich enough.


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> I think this is the third accountant she's blamed for leaving her almost bankrupt:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-10-million-accountant-gave-bad-advice.html
> 
> The math is simple - if those around you aren't working or bringing in money yet living the same lifestyle as you, who's paying? She was also nearly dropped before "Umbrella". Add in the numerous lawsuits and the fact that a lot of her high lifestyle is paid for herself and not sponsored and you have a volatile situation that can easily tip either way.
> 
> Ever noticed how often she's on tour/putting out music etc? Plus she doesn't write her own music etc. She's earning, but she's not watching that money as she should.



Old article, this is the one and same accountant she sued.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ah Lord!

I did not say she SUED three accountants. I did not say it was NOT settled. I also did not say it was NEW. 

I said I think this is the third accountant she's BLAMED. This is the only one I knew that she SUED and yes, it is old but it does not change the fact that she has often been in financial trouble. 

I am not going to speak about anything that is not already in the public arena so I am done with this aspect of the thread.


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 7/8/14
> 
> A pink night gown?! TF, Rih...
> 
> At least her face looks fresh and pretty.
> 
> View attachment 2680287
> View attachment 2680288
> View attachment 2680289
> View attachment 2680290



And she wore it with Skippies.... Had she worn it with heels it would have worked....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is out there hustling because she probably has or had a very bad recording contract. That is why a lot of these artists slap their name or attach it to everything. Because someone else is getting a percentage of everything including outside projects that do not include music. Even down to magazine pics that they sell for a major event in their lives. For some as much as 25% for something they had absolutely no hand in negotiating. The independents are doing it to their artists too. 

Jared Leto made a docu about it called Artifact. Selling millions and still owing money to the label.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

BagOuttaHell said:


> She is out there hustling because she probably has or had a very bad recording contract. That is why a lot of these artists slap their name or attach it to everything. Because someone else is getting a percentage of everything including outside projects that do not include music. Even down to magazine pics that they sell for a major event in their lives. For some as much as 25% for something they had absolutely no hand in negotiating. The independents are doing it to their artists too.
> 
> Jared Leto made a docu about it called Artifact. Selling millions and still owing money to the label.


Sounds like a documentary worth watching. Was it Toni Braxton that disclosed she wasn't making anything much under her contract? I remember a big artiste a few years back revealing how little of the money they earned that they actually received.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sounds like a documentary worth watching. Was it Toni Braxton that disclosed she wasn't making anything much under her contract? I remember a big artiste a few years back revealing how little of the money they earned that they actually received.



It was. The record industry is horrific.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

7/9/14


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jesus be a stylist!

And every since that person posted her tattoo looks worse with each post, I can't unsee them! Especially the one on her hand. I wonder if those Maori tattoos can be removed. I doubt it though. No matter how she adorns that hand the tattoo overwhelms it.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

No, next.


----------



## TrinketTattle

Don't like the look, but I adore that cute little Alma!


----------



## NY_Mami

That look is cute for the gym... Not for casual wear...


----------



## YSoLovely

Rih's trolling.


----------



## Sassys

7/9/14


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Aaaah HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:lolots::

Where do you guys FIND these pics?!

I love a good nose ring. That is NOT a good nose ring.

I see she got a two for one special on the nightgowns.


----------



## Tivo

Style game is off.


----------



## knics33

Lol in that first pic her expression is like - "I know... I look ridiculous." Like even she knows at this point that she's taking the goofy outfits/attention seeking too far.


----------



## YSoLovely

Rih's lucky she's got a face like that. :lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

God I hate those style of hats, they remind me of fishermen hats. She NEEDS to cut her hair into a pixie cut because her style is always on point when her hair is short short. Do it Rih!


----------



## Sassys

Celebrities fuel the underwear as outerwear trend inspiring 132% rise in sexy chemise sales as women brave wearing them outside
Bestsellers include camisole tops, skirt slips and lacy night dresses
Many are being incorporated into women's work-day outfits
Pair a silk floral cami top with a pencil skirt and jacket for chic glamour

The underwear as worn as outerwear trend shows no signs of slowing down as Rihanna is spotted stepping out in a full length silk nightie to watch a football match in New York.
The Barbadian beauty, 26, wore the hot pink number with lace trim under a denim jacket and paired with sneakers as she made her way to a local bar for the game on Tuesday.
And it seems women across the UK are taking her lead.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...omen-brave-outside-bedroom.html#ixzz375d652tX


----------



## Sassys

Remind me again who is this girl that is always with Rihanna


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Remind me again who is this girl that is always with Rihanna




Jen, her assistant.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Jen, her assistant.



I thought Melissa was her assistant.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> I thought Melissa was her assistant.




Melissa is her BFF / "assistant" / weed carrier... I think Jen actually does some work.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Melissa is her BFF / "assistant" / *weed carrier.*.. I think Jen actually does some work.


----------



## CeeJay

Per the Daily Mail .. 



_Rihanna is making waves yet again, after stepping out with a new septum piercing.  In  the early hours of Thursday morning, the pop superstar was photographed  covering her nose as she walked along the streets of New York City_.












And,  once her protective hand was removed, the Diamonds singer revealed her  shiny new accessory, hanging boldly between each of her nostrils.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love the lips.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> God I hate those style of hats, they remind me of fishermen hats. She NEEDS to cut her hair into a pixie cut because her style is always on point when her hair is short short. Do it Rih!


Ditto on the hats and the NATURAL haircut.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


>


That Melissa is&#8230;well&#8230;a story waiting to happen.

The lip colour looks really good on her. Anybody knows what it it?

And that nose piercing, again. No.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I want her to let the bucket hats go. 

I doubt that septum piercing is legit. She spent 13 hrs shooting a W mag cover yesterday and I bet it was apart of the shoot.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I hope it's no. I care about that septum more than I should!


----------



## CeeJay

^^ I wondered about that myself, 'cos I have seen 'fake' ones.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/11...tummy-to-brazil-before-fifa-world-cup-finals/

Rihanna flaunts her bare midriff while arriving on a flight at Galeao Airport on Friday (July 11) in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.

The 26-year-old entertainer arrived in the country right before the 2014 FIFA World Cup finals between Germany and Argentina, which will occur on Sunday (July 13).

Im feeling right at home!!!! #BUDWEISER #BUDgal #FIFAWorldCup2014, Rihanna tweeted on the same day.

Earlier in the week, Rihanna sported a fake nose ring while making an appearance at her brother Rorrey Fentys party at the VIP Room in New York City.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is carrying that bag everywhere. Is LV her next ad campaign.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks cute in the last few pictures!


----------



## Lounorada

Last night in Brazil, she's there courtesy of Budweiser for the World Cup.








Credit: Dailymail


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I really don't like this hair on her at all.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Her body is rockin! I love the jumpsuit, but not with the jean jacket and I am sick of the purse...switch it up, Rhi!

I think I about going to jump in the pool and work out...between the Hillary Duff pics and hers...motivation, the real reason to visit the celeb section


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Don't be hard on yourself. I've seen her, Halle, Hudgens etc in real life and while pretty, they are quite normal. I'm sure you're lovely as is.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been spotted partying in Rio de Janeiro ahead of the world cup final.

And Rihanna proved she is wild for the night as she was spotted having a late night splash about with friends in the Brazilian water.

The 26-year-old showed off her slender bikini body in colourful, multi-print crop top which she teamed leopard print bikini bottoms.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...enjoys-late-night-swim-Rio.html#ixzz37PzFYYLr


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks good in the navy dress and those Zanotti's are cute, but its a hell no to that nose ring


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Girl! And since you mentioned it, I can't unsee how unflattering this hair looks. That navy dress with a pixie cut would look so much better.


----------



## morgan20

Gerard Butler and Rihanna make a nice couple.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Girl! And since you mentioned it, I can't unsee how unflattering this hair looks. That navy dress with a pixie cut would look so much better.


 
I keep saying it, she NEEDS a damn pixie cut!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yes, I'm ready for the short hair to return, no need for all that weave with a face like hers.

Her bod is fab and it looks like she had herself a ball at the World Cup, as expected.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

morgan20 said:


> Gerard Butler and Rihanna make a nice couple.



she better get her hands off my man


----------



## Sassys

Lax - 7/22/14

Bare feet on airport floor . I always carry socks in my pocket or carry on

Surprised she doesn't get TSA Pre-check (You don't have to take off your shoes or clothing)


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/23/rihanna-goes-through-security-before-jetting-out-of-lax/

Rihanna keeps it cool and casual in a black ball cap and a white hoodie as she arrives at LAX Airport on Tuesday evening (July 22) in Los Angeles.

The 26-year-old singer made sure she she headed through a security screening before catching her late night flight out of town.

Earlier this month, RiRi lifted up her shirt and flashed the crowd while celebrating Germanys goal against Argentina during the 2014 World Cup final at Maracana in Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## AEGIS

eh--i have barefeet at the airport. I immediately shower when I reach my destination to get rid of all airport germs.

Her weave is so damn basic. Like ugh


----------



## .pursefiend.

ok.. i may need those jordans


----------



## ElephanyGirl

"made sure she she headed through a security screening"? As if she had a choice, lol


----------



## Nathalya

lol


----------



## bag-princess

ElephanyGirl said:


> "made sure she she headed through a security screening"? As if she had a choice, lol


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


>



 She could had a private pat down in a separate room. I never go through the scanner, I always ask to be patted down (I don't trust that machine).


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> She could had a private pat down in a separate room. I never go through the scanner, I always ask to be patted down (I don't trust that machine).



Why don't you pay for the tsa  waiver?


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Why don't you pay for the tsa  waiver?



Is that the TSA Precheck?


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Is that the TSA Precheck?



Yeah. At my orientation this man was saying its the best especially if you travel a lot and it was extended to his kids too.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Yeah. At my orientation this man was saying its the best especially if you travel a lot and it was extended to his kids too.



Sounds silly, but I am skeptical about the government having my fingerprints. My "record" is squeaky clean and I have never so much as gotten a speeding ticket or parking ticket. But something about the government having my prints creeps me out. I most likely will get over it and do it. I also want to do the Global Entry.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

As we've learned, the Government has so much on us already, fingerprints or not.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Sounds silly, but I am skeptical about the government having my fingerprints. My "record" is squeaky clean and I have never so much as gotten a speeding ticket or parking ticket. But something about the government having my prints creeps me out. I most likely will get over it and do it. I also want to do the Global Entry.


He had both, and he said they are great.


----------



## Ladybug09

Chloe_chick999 said:


> As we've learned, the Government has so much on us already, fingerprints or not.


yup.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> She could had a private pat down in a separate room. I never go through the scanner, I always ask to be patted down *(I don't trust that machine)*.



I don't like it either, makes me feel like i'm going into a jail or something


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I don't like it either, makes me feel like i'm going into a jail or something



I always felt when they first put them in airports they would find out yeras later they cause infertility. I am not taking any chances  TSA agents hate when I refuse to go in and request a pat down (they always try to talk me out of it). Yes I know it sounds crazy, but every damn day, you hear on the news, such and such causes cancer then 3 years later, oh we were wrong it doesn't.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I always felt when they first put them in airports they would find out yeras later they *cause infertility*. I am not taking any chances  TSA agents hate when I refuse to go in and request a pat down (they always try to talk me out of it)



And a lot of other things, I believe it!


----------



## Sassys

'Who?' New York judge admits he has no idea who Rihanna is when her 'stalker' appears in court on harassment charges 
Judge told homeless Kevin McGlynn was 'arrested for stalking Rihanna'
Veteran judge Abraham Clott admitted he had no idea who the singer is
McGlynn appeared in court for the first time on Friday to face two charges of stalking and one of harassment
He was in such an agitated state he was unable to enter a plea or be granted bail and has been kept in custody for a psychiatric evaluation 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-court-harassment-charges.html#ixzz38lqqKpRA


----------



## whimsic

Sassys said:


> I always felt when they first put them in airports they would find out yeras later they cause infertility. I am not taking any chances  TSA agents hate when I refuse to go in and request a pat down (they always try to talk me out of it). Yes I know it sounds crazy, but every damn day, you hear on the news, such and such causes cancer then 3 years later, oh we were wrong it doesn't.



Agree.. They freak me out and officers always tell me these machines are safe because there's no radiation, but I still opt for a pat down, as violating as it is.


----------



## Sassys

whimsic said:


> Agree.. They freak me out and officers always tell me these machines are safe because there's no radiation, but I still opt for a pat down, as violating as it is.



Glad I am not the only one who does this. I have never felt violated. I once made a joke to a female agent, that I wanted the cute male agent to give me a pat down. She laughed and said "it is not allowed". I then said, it's okay, 'I'll sign something that says, I give permission' 

I did have one agent in FL, be a little rough/extra with me because she didn't want to do the pat down and tried to talk me out of it, but I was not giving in to her.


----------



## whimsic

Sassys said:


> Glad I am not the only one who does this. I have never felt violated. I once made a joke to a female agent, that I wanted the cute male agent to give me a pat down. She laughed and said "it is not allowed". I then said, it's okay, 'I'll sign something that says, I give permission'
> 
> I did have one agent in FL, be a little rough/extra with me because she didn't want to do the pat down and tried to talk me out of it, but I was not giving in to her.



 that would make them a bit enjoyable I suppose!  

Good for you for not letting her bully you into the machine lol. Fortunately, I haven't had a bad experience with the agents, it just feels so weird..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

7/29/14 NYC

She looks irritated and tired.








Source-RDiva


----------



## 1249dcnative

My goodness, she does look irritated but her lipstick is poppin.


----------



## kcarmona

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 7/29/14 NYC
> 
> She looks irritated and tired.
> 
> View attachment 2702281
> 
> View attachment 2702282
> View attachment 2702283
> View attachment 2702285
> 
> 
> Source-RDiva




I know a lot of people are saying that she's overusing this bag, but I kind of like that she doesn't need to have a different $1K+ bag every single day. Makes her seem more down to earth &#128522;


----------



## bag-princess

kcarmona said:


> I know a lot of people are saying that she's overusing this bag, but I kind of like that she doesn't need to have a different $1K+ bag every single day. Makes her seem more down to earth &#128522;




as a major handbag lover i would like to see some variety.   it doesn't have to cost $1K either - just different.


----------



## 0070

I wonder do you know how tall she is and her approx weight?


----------



## Sassys

Nyc 7/30/14


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Nyc 7/30/14






she has on waaaaay too much makeup.  and don't get me started on those men's boxers out in public!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i like the lipstick


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *she has on waaaaay too much makeup*.  and don't get me started on those men's boxers out in public!



Maybe she just finished a photoshoot and went straight to dinner


----------



## knics33

I'm sorry, but other than her shade of lipstick, both her and her "assistant" or whatever she is look _rough_. Like _those _girls stumbling out of the club rough.


----------



## saira1214

bag-princess said:


> she has on waaaaay too much makeup.  and don't get me started on those men's boxers out in public!



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is wearing what I wish I could wear when I go out about 50% of the time.


----------



## Freckles1

I do love her hair in those pics.....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

6/31/14

Minus that wretched weave she looks cute. I need it to be gone by the time the tour starts...







RDiva


----------



## terebina786

That hand tattoo really makes me cringe. I wish she'd get rid of it.


----------



## .pursefiend.

cute


----------



## Lounorada

Really like that last outfit, but it's a no to that scraggy hair.


----------



## AEGIS

she's ain't doing nothing groundbreaking


----------



## Lounorada

MONSTER Tour rehearsals, Detroit.

Credit: Rihanna Facebook Page


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks great in jeans


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for flaunting her curves with her eclectic sense of style.

And Rihanna has once again put her amazing figure on display by stepping out in a bra top while on the streets of New York.

The 26-year-old flashed her toned tummy and long legs in the revealing look as she carried a yogurt, phone and a presale copy of Diane Von Furstenberg's new book The Woman I Wanted To Be in her hand on Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...les-yogurt-phone-book-hand.html#ixzz39Hu0MM7u


----------



## michie

Yoplait, tho? C'mon, Rih...


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Yoplait, tho? C'mon, Rih...




Did I miss something??? What is wrong with Yoplait???


----------



## YSoLovely

Rih's body is looking all kinds of right these days


----------



## michie

bag-princess said:


> Did I miss something??? What is wrong with Yoplait???



Well, for one...it's nasty.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Well, for one...it's nasty.





   did not realize it.  i am a dannon girl myself!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Viva Glam Campaign 

Lipstick hits stores in Sept.


----------



## AEGIS

that Delvaux bag is so tacky in contrast to the classic silhouette of the bag


----------



## NY_Mami

AEGIS said:


> that Delvaux bag is so tacky in contrast to the classic silhouette of the bag



Huh???


----------



## AEGIS

NY_Mami said:


> Huh???



the writing on the bag is tacky to me. Delvaux makes very classic and ladylike bags


----------



## Sassys

8/5/14


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> that Delvaux bag is so tacky in contrast to the classic silhouette of the bag



How have I never heard of this brand


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rih and Adriana Lima? Cute. 

I want Rihanna to tie her damn shoes, it's a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Adriana Lima? I didn't even recognize her


----------



## saira1214

.pursefiend. said:


> Adriana Lima? I didn't even recognize her



Seriously. She looks tuurible.


----------



## Tivo

Rihanna looks like her hygiene game is off.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Someone has something up her sleeve....



> Is Rihanna Taking Over the Fashion Industry?
> 
> Rihanna has her own line of successful perfumes, a MAC cosmetics collaboration, and three River Island collections under her belt&#8212;not to mention the bevy of designers (Riccardo Tisci, Raf Simons, Karl Lagerfeld) that she keeps on speed dial. The 26-year-old pop star's a fashion and beauty icon (and literally a CFDA Fashion Icon.) But now RiRi is looking to stamp her own name&#8212;literally&#8212;on the rest of the fashion industry.
> 
> According to new Trademark documents, RiRi has purchased the trademark for &#8216;Fenty' (her last name), for a number of categories including apparel, beauty, cosmetics, nails, swimwear and lingerie. And while the singer hasn&#8217;t made any comments about the possibility of new lines, we imagine it won&#8217;t be long until we&#8217;re all living in (and wearing) a Ri Ri-branded world.



Elle.com


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Someone has something up her sleeve....
> 
> 
> 
> Elle.com


 
Interesting...


----------



## YSoLovely

New-New said:


> How have I never heard of this brand




Someone hasn't been doing the education. Eaux.


----------



## Pursebop

AEGIS said:


> the writing on the bag is tacky to me. Delvaux makes very classic and ladylike bags



*There's something special happening in Chicago...
Delvaux, Barneys New York and famous Belgian artist 'Rene Magritte' collaborate! 
The window installation at Barneys Chicago featuring the "Les Humeurs de Brillant" capsule collection... *


----------



## AEGIS

I don't see any trademarks under Rihanna's name when I do a search.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> I don't see any trademarks under Rihanna's name when I do a search.



They are registered under her Roraj LLC


----------



## Chanel522

Random, but I just found out today that a guy I knew in high schl is the one who tweets most of Ri's and Shakira's texts for them.  Kinda cool yet weird at the same time...lol!


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> They are registered under her Roraj LLC



thanks....*goes looking*


----------



## AEGIS

Chanel522 said:


> Random, but I just found out today that a guy I knew in high schl is the one who tweets most of Ri's and Shakira's texts for them.  Kinda cool yet weird at the same time...lol!



How does one get this job? Like, I want it. Professional tweeter? Why did I go to graduate school?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AEGIS said:


> How does one get this job? Like, I want it. Professional tweeter? Why did I go to graduate school?




You major in communications and work in PR. I know many professional tweeters.


----------



## knics33

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You major in communications and work in PR. I know many professional tweeters.



 That's crazy lol. Just the thought of doing all that hard work with school to be sending out Rihanna's tweets haha. Kudos to them I suppose...


----------



## Chanel522

This guy didn't major in communications, I forget what it was...will have to ask again, but yeah.  That's his job.  Tweeting and getting paid a big a** salary to do it.  Not a bad deal!!  In high school he was always in the drama club and in plays so I'm pretty sure his degree had something to do w that but I'm drawing a blank on the technical term for what he majored in.


----------



## bag-princess

knics33 said:


> That's crazy lol. Just the thought of doing all that hard work with school to be sending out Rihanna's tweets haha. Kudos to them I suppose...






well at least it is "along the lines" of what all that time and money was used on if it was for example communications and pr.  some people have graduated from college with degrees but had to take a job 360 degrees different from what they majored in!


----------



## knics33

bag-princess said:


> well at least it is "along the lines" of what all that time and money was used on if it was for example communications and pr.  some people have graduated from college with degrees but had to take a job 360 degrees different from what they majored in!



Very, very true! I guess I just find it comical because of the content of some celebrities tweets lol.


----------



## bag-princess

knics33 said:


> Very, very true! I guess I just find it comical because of the content of some celebrities tweets lol.





i do agree with you about that!!!!


----------



## bisousx

AEGIS said:


> How does one get this job? Like, I want it. Professional tweeter? Why did I go to graduate school?



Major in PR or Comm.... There are so many people who refuse to learn about social media so ghost-tweeting/instagramming is an actual part of the job in PR sometimes.


----------



## YSoLovely

Eminem & Rih kicked off their mini tour last night and by all accounts, they killed it! 

Intro: http://vimeo.com/102908777

Rih finally got her weave fixed. Love the Aaliyah vibe she's got going on.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Christopher!


She looks great. That singing..uh nevermind.


----------



## Sasha2012

Fans were delighted on Thursday evening after musical powerhouses Eminem and Rihanna kicked off the first night of their month-long Monster Tour at the Rose Bowl stadium in Pasadena, California.

Eminem, 41, and Rihanna, 26, delivered an energetic sold out set, treating the audience to a collection of their collaborative hits and solo tunes.

Perhaps the most notable face in the crowd was Rihannas father, Ronald Fenty. In the past the father and daughter having a turbulent relationship but the pair have buried the hatchet and a proud Robin watched on lovingly as his superstar child performed alongside the legendary rapper.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ur-Ronald-Fenty-watches-on.html#ixzz39q4hZEyN


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Eminem & Rih kicked off their mini tour last night and by all accounts, they killed it!
> 
> Intro: http://vimeo.com/102908777
> 
> Rih finally got her weave fixed. Love the Aaliyah vibe she's got going on.



I don't know what she's doing but I notice a change in her voice, and I like it. Her voice sounds clearer and crisper and she's singing from her diaphragm. I can dig it. I watched tons of vids this morning and it made me wish I had bought tickets. Her voice def isn't everyone's cup of tea but I love it, whatever she's doing age should keep it up.

The Aaliyah vibe is cute but I don't love her hair. I really want her to stop BS'ing and go back to the pixie.


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't know what she's doing but I notice a change in her voice, and I like it. Her voice sounds clearer and crisper and she's singing from her diaphragm. I can dig it. I watched tons of vids this morning and it made me wish I had bought tickets. Her voice def isn't everyone's cup of tea but I love it, whatever she's doing age should keep it up.
> 
> The Aaliyah vibe is cute but I don't love her hair. *I really want her to stop BS'ing and go back to the pixie*.


 
THIS!


----------



## Lounorada

I can't believe Eminem is 41, it's like him and Pharrell stopped aging years ago.


----------



## Nathalya

Lounorada said:


> THIS!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

W Mag Sept Issue

Twitter.


----------



## YSoLovely

Interesting.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> W Mag Sept Issue
> 
> Twitter.




Rih has an ed with Naomi & Iman.

RihRih Season approaching. #R8


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yes, it is. None of the other pop girls have done much for me musically, I'm ready for my Rihanna fix. I'll be glad when we have a name and can stop calling it R8.

W Mag Sept 

Naomi, Iman and Rih...get into the slay. 

Source-tumblr


----------



## AEGIS

geaux heauxm Kendall and bow down


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Yes, it is. None of the other pop girls have done much for me musically, I'm ready for my Rihanna fix. I'll be glad when we have a name and can stop calling it R8.
> 
> W Mag Sept
> 
> Naomi, Iman and Rih...get into the slay.
> 
> Source-tumblr
> 
> View attachment 2714447
> View attachment 2714448
> View attachment 2714449





those girls are werking!!!!   look at Iman - still slaying!!!




AEGIS said:


> geaux heauxm Kendall *and bow down*




exactly!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Yes, it is. None of the other pop girls have done much for me musically, I'm ready for my Rihanna fix. I'll be glad when we have a name and can stop calling it R8.
> 
> W Mag Sept
> 
> Naomi, Iman and Rih...get into the slay.
> 
> Source-tumblr
> 
> View attachment 2714447
> View attachment 2714448
> View attachment 2714449



YES RIH! Slaaaayyyyy 'em all! She looks flawless, as do Naomi and Iman.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> geaux heauxm Kendall and bow down



THIS. All day long.


----------



## Lounorada

Behind the scenes of the W magazine shoot

olivier_rousteing/instagram


----------



## Nathalya

Woowww!! All three are looking GREAT!


----------



## AEGIS

she fits in so seamlessly with these top models...like...ugh...love it.


----------



## .pursefiend.

They look fantastic


----------



## YSoLovely

Chills. Braaaah. I can't!


----------



## dangerouscurves

aegis said:


> geaux heauxm kendall and bow down



lmao!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

8/9/14

Cute, minus the hair


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

W Mag Cover Spread 

I love, love, love this. I think she's trumped her '09 Vogue Italia spread with this shoot.










Rihanna's twitter


----------



## Tivo

I don't like that W spread. I do love the photos with Naomi and Iman.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Tivo said:


> I don't like that W spread. I do love the photos with Naomi and Iman.


----------



## Jayne1

Beyond stunning.  All three of them.

Naomi, who doesn't exude the gorgeousness that she once did, in paparazzi candids, still looks fabulous in photo shoots.


----------



## ebayBAGS

Jayne1 said:


> Beyond stunning.  All three of them.
> 
> Naomi, who doesn't exude the gorgeousness that she once did, in paparazzi candids, still looks fabulous in photo shoots.



This photo is a perfect 10. The W Mag spread ... not so much.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't like that middle pic of Iman. Otherwise these look amazing.


----------



## Jayne1

> *Eminem and Rihanna Provided a Lovely Night of Lip Synching at the Rose Bowl*
> 
> August 7, 2014
> 
> Now that all hip-hop and R&B superstars are required to tour with a "buddy" (see: Jay Z and Beyonce, Drake and Lil Wayne, Jay Z and Justin Timberlake) Eminem and Rihanna are kind of a cool pairing, at least on paper. Equally compelling are their differences  race, sex, country of origin, skill set, their generation gap  and their similarities, particularly their shared history of having been victims of abuse.
> 
> *Unfortunately, they have nothing resembling chemistry, as was apparent from moment one last night at the Rose Bowl.* A short film started things off: A buttoned-up Rihanna entered a prison, where Eminem was locked-up inside of some sort of solitary pod. For untold years, he'd had nothing to do except eat dry cereal and watch cartoons, he complained, cursing her for not coming sooner. She proceeded to curse him back, and then she left. That was it, the video was over. Never was it explained how the characters knew each other.
> 
> Then, IRL, Rihanna rose out of the stage's floor, clad in what resembled a black-and-yellow leather Zubaz outfit over a crop-top. Eminem was tied to a gurney, Hannibal Lecter-style. Thus began two hours and a half hours of lip synching.
> 
> The Crowd: People who were three-quarters white and one-quarter something else.
> 
> At a urinal, a guy with tattoos on his head in lieu of hair asked me if I had some yayo. I didn't, but most everyone else was getting sloppy, which is a good indication of a crowd's level of passion for the performers.
> 
> And, indeed, Eminem is almost impossible not to like. Anyone who can rap about raping his mother and brutally killing his wife and still maintain an ardent female fan base knows how to walk some sort of line, and with him the trick seems to be his infectious enthusiasm. He gives 150,000 percent, always, and even if you think what he's doing is corny, you never doubt his commitment to craft.
> 
> Sure, he let the backing track do the vast, vast majority of the heavy lifting last night. He was only actually, audibly rapping on a handful of songs, including slower ones like "Stan." His lip-synching was especially obvious because he's so animated, constantly gesticulating in a way that pulls the mic away from his mouth, mid-lyric.
> 
> But hey, that energy. He does this cool hopping-around-on-his-toes thing while he's performing, which is sort of like dancing, but more like he just stepped into a boxing ring and is preparing for the fight.
> 
> He started the show in a black hoodie; he and Rihanna performed some songs together, and then she did her set. He came back out wearing a gray hoodie. At certain other points he wore a green cap, white t-shirt, black t-shirt, and dorky camo shorts. What can he say? He's hot. A girl held up a sign saying she'd like to be introduced to the monster inside of his pants.
> 
> *And Rihanna's hot too. Too hot, probably, to the point where she thinks she doesn't have to try very hard. While a cavalcade of dancers behind her sweated their asses off, she could barely be bothered to move, save for some slithering and occasional lazy rubs of her Zubaz crotch, like Michael Jackson on Xanax. *
> 
> The pair have some hit songs together, and those came off especially well, particularly the closer "The Monster," but otherwise it was hard for them to figure out ways to collaborate. Rihanna gets points for singing the Dido part on "Stan" (she was actually singing on that one, and in general you could hear her live voice much more often than his), and pulled out her island patois on T.I.'s "Live Your Life." But the other mash-ups were weird. Ri's part on Jay Z's "Run This Town" segued into Eminem's verse on Jay's "Renegade," which sent the crowd for a loop. (There were no guest appearances of note at the show, which is also a trend for these stadium/arena buddy rap spectaculars of late.) One wondered why she couldn't do, say, Martika's part on "Like Toy Soldiers."
> 
> In any case, touring is hard. One gets the sense that Eminem overcorrects for any sense of ennui/fatigue by being extra-excitable and jittery. There was one particularly absurd moment when he was performing karaoke on "Berzerk," a record about bringing back old-school hip-hop. In one moment his rapping gets very fast on that song, and the crowd was egging him on as he gesticulated wildly. But he wasn't really rapping, and this wasn't old school hip-hop at all. This was a giant cash cow tour intended to give as wide an audience as possible as smooth an experience as possible.
> 
> *But, as previously noted, he tries so hard it's difficult to get mad at him. Near the end of the show he did a medley of the lead singles from his first three big albums, "My Name Is," "The Real Slim Shady," and "Without Me." He wanted to please. Rihanna seemed to have no such interest. On "Umbrella," she seemed bored out of her mind. *
> 
> Oh, and another thing; everyone on stage kept addressing the crowd as "Cali," which annoyed the pants off of my friend Brook, with good reason. For future reference:
> 
> "Los Angeles" > "Southern California" > "City of Angels" > "La La Land" > "Land of Fruits and Nuts" > "Pasadena" > "Cali"
> 
> "Thanks Cali, hope we get to do this again soon," Rihanna said near the end, seemingly ready for bed. She seemed to forget that she and Eminem are, in fact, performing again at the same location tonight.



http://www.laweekly.com/westcoastsound/2014/08/08/eminem-and-rihanna-rose-bowl-august-7-2014


----------



## YSoLovely

I'm not reading this. Saw the youtube clips. Rihanna doesn't lipsynch.
Eminem has backing vocals, like all rappers do.
And to say they have no chemistry? Bwhahahahahahahaha.
Bye.


----------



## jclaybo

Lounorada said:


> Behind the scenes of the W magazine shoot
> 
> olivier_rousteing/instagram
> 
> View attachment 2714511
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714512



yassssssss whew I'm using this 2nd pic as my wallpaper-smdh I really hate that my eyes had to see Kim  and Kendall in these same pieces but Rih and Naomi slayed all memories of how horrible they looked in them


----------



## bag-princess

jclaybo said:


> yassssssss whew I'm using this 2nd pic as my wallpaper-smdh I really *hate that my eyes had to see Kim  and Kendall* in these same pieces but Rih and Naomi slayed all memories of how horrible they looked in them






who????
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## jclaybo

^^^


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She should have been a model instead of a singer. Her modeling is eons better than her singing or performing. Guess she's too short and heavy though.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I believe she lip syncs. They all do it. Or sing over the recorded vocals.


----------



## Sassys

8/10/14


----------



## brownsugarplum

0h dear NO!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lounorada said:


> THIS!





Lounorada said:


> THIS. All day long.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> 8/10/14




lol


----------



## 1249dcnative

She fits right in.


----------



## knics33

AEGIS said:


> geaux heauxm Kendall and bow down





Lounorada said:


> THIS. All day long.








BagOuttaHell said:


> I believe she lip syncs. They all do it. Or sing over the recorded vocals.



Absolutely. It's naive to think a pop star doesn't at least sing over vocals IMO. They all do it to a certain extent.


----------



## .pursefiend.

so she's back to this night gown ish again


----------



## Sassys

Instagram


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lip syncing and singing live with a backtrack are two very different things. I watched vids from both nights and unless she's prerecording her vocals before each show so that she sounds different each time (which is highly unlikely, there are 45 songs on the setlist) she was live with background singers and a backtrack. Em also uses a backtrack, they all do. 

I thought we had put the nightgown and sneaker phases behind us, SMH. Oh, and there are whisperings that her single is dropping in the next four days.


----------



## AEGIS

I died at this:lolots::lolots:

*A girl held up a sign saying she'd like to be introduced to the monster inside of his pants.*


anyway I went to one RhiRhi concert where honestly, homegirl didnt do a damn thing so I believe it.  She looked bored to me at the concert I attended.


----------



## Ladybug09

love the pics of her with Iman and Naomi!


----------



## saira1214

Sassys said:


> Instagram



Take note, Kim K.  THIS is how you do Balmain.


----------



## saira1214

Mycolors.com

September issue of W Magazine.


----------



## Sandi.el

She looks stunning in those photos with Iman and Naomi. 

Ughh I don't know why but that hand tattoo RiRi has, gets uglier every time I see it.


----------



## Lounorada

'Phresh out the Runway'
W Magazine Sept'14

















I had to do a close-up, that face- flawless.








Credit: W Magazine


----------



## Sasha2012

Lounorada said:


> 'Phresh out the Runway'
> W Magazine Sept'14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to do a close-up, that face- flawless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: W Magazine


This is too much! Iman, Naomi and Rihanna in one editorial, they all look beautiful and Rihanna is holding her won with the greats. 

Iman is something else, how gorgeous is she? she's almost 60!


----------



## addisonshopper

Yes miss rhianna. I love it. And give them face ms Campbell.


----------



## Ladybug09

addisonshopper said:


> Yes miss rhianna. I love it. And give them face ms Campbell.



That Naomi KNOWS how to stand out!


----------



## berrydiva

They all look stunning! Each one unique in their look and absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

8/12/14

The shoes ruin it. I would've preferred her MB chaos sandals.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Boxy, ill fitting, baggy and a drawstring waist. 
What is that? Pinstripe scrubs?


----------



## AEGIS

twinkle.tink said:


> Boxy, ill fitting, baggy and a drawstring waist.
> What is that? Pinstripe scrubs?



Upscale Prison garb....OITNB couture


----------



## knics33

AEGIS said:


> Upscale Prison garb....*OITNB couture*



 Only Rihanna can still make it look somewhat good.


----------



## YSoLovely

At least she matches her car.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Why the nursing home scrubs? Why the prom night hair? Girl. GET RID OF THE WEAVE AND GO SHORT. 

For the love of God.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> At least she matches her car.



 She doesn't drive, so I doubt it is her car


----------



## Sasha2012

knics33 said:


> Only Rihanna can still make it look somewhat good.



Not with those clown shoes  mess.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> She doesn't drive, so I doubt it is her car




She drives in Barbados though, at least she was driving on Oprah's show that time? Either way that car is niiice, and I don't normally like Porsche's but the colour sold it for me!


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> She drives in Barbados though, at least she was driving on Oprah's show that time? Either way that car is niiice, and I don't normally like Porsche's but the colour sold it for me!




Never liked Porsches either (bad German, bad, bad German  ) until I had to drive a Panamera. Wheeeeeeeeeewwwwww. So nice.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Never liked Porsches either (bad German, bad, bad German  ) until I had to drive a Panamera. Wheeeeeeeeeewwwwww. So nice.




That is a niiiice car, I know a guy who has one of those, but always bugs me because he hasn't a clue about cars and just seems to have it because it's a flash car and that's it,  what a waste! Gimme that car and I'll appreciate it


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Girl, she crashed that car. So original point stands - she can't drive


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Girl, she crashed that car. So original point stands - she can't drive


  so true!


----------



## morgan20

Thingofbeauty said:


> Girl, she crashed that car. So original point stands - she can't drive




I am loving your posts today


----------



## Thingofbeauty

PMS and I'm on vacation with my mom...

I think that's all I need to say


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Nathalya

What a cutie!

I love that grey sofa


----------



## bag-princess

Nathalya said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> *I love that grey sofa*





that is one of the big things in interior design now!  i like it,too!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> that is one of the big things in interior design now!  i like it,too!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



My dream kitchen is grey. Don't know why, but I saw it in a pic last year and not I am dying for it. Just need to hit the damn lotto and buy my dream condo


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> My dream kitchen is grey. Don't know why, but I saw it in a pic last year and not I am dying for it. Just need to hit the damn lotto and buy my dream condo





i have seen pics of a grey kitchen - so stunning!!!


http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> PMS and I'm on vacation with my mom...
> 
> I think that's all I need to say


girl, you are on a roll today! LOL


----------



## Lounorada

Nathalya said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> I love that grey sofa




Yes to that gorgeous sofa.




Sassys said:


> My dream kitchen is grey. Don't know why, but I saw it in a pic last year and not I am dying for it. Just need to hit the damn lotto and buy my dream condo




And yes to the grey kitchen, that's my favourite too. Saw a gorgeous dark grey kitchen and a light grey one on Pinterest, that Pinterest is the worst, making me want so many things, so many thinnnngggs!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Nathalya said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> I love that grey sofa



I was drawn to the couch too.. Loveeee


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/15...el-birthday-bash-after-spending-the-day-with/

Rihanna rocks a sleek black dress as she makes her way out of the Bowery Hotel after a birthday party on Thursday evening (August 14) in Lower East Side of New York City.

Aunty OhNaNa, the 26-year-old singer shared on her Twitter account earlier that day along with a picture of herself with her baby nephew.

Sowwy bout my pajamas, but I just got off the PJ, RiRi continued. #Majesty #firsts #firstplaneride.

Earlier in the week, Rihanna was spotted grabbing lunch with a gal pal at La Petit Four in West Hollywood.


----------



## Ladybug09

Nightgown.


----------



## Tivo

That wig has to go. It looks terrible.


----------



## YSoLovely

Haaaaaaaate the hair.


----------



## ebayBAGS

No to the hair and yet another silky nightgown.


----------



## Lena186

Not sure if those were posted before, kindly ignore if they were. I found them in Bazar magazine... 
	

		
			
		

		
	













Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## YSoLovely

I think they were posted before, but I don't mind seeing them again.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

It's alleged she spends $1m a year on her hair. 

While I can believe it costs that much, does she REALLY believe it's WORTH that much?!


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> *It's alleged she spends $1m a year on her hair. *
> 
> While I can believe it costs that much, does she REALLY believe it's WORTH that much?!







this is why people are breaking into these hair stores and stealing thousands of dollars of hair!  the weave business is BIIIIIIGGGG business!!!!


and yea - women believe that good hair is priceless!!!!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Then why does her hair always look like crap?


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Then why does her hair always look like crap?




i don't understand it either!!!   same thing with bey - they have access to the best that money can buy and then it looks like they bought it at the corner drugstore!!!  

i have seen girls in college that do weaves to make extra money on the side that would put theirs to shame!!!  
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## jclaybo

I can believe she spends that much because these so called "celebrity" hair stylist charge thousands for hair that I can get from my supplier in China for $300. The celebrity doesnt care their basically getting ripped off and laughed at. I'll never forget watching that scene on Chris Rock Good Hair documentary and the lady in the salon had a wig for $1100 I could get that same wig for $300, research online how to apply it and save my self hundreds. Celebs are getting ripped off and I'm sure they dont care but its funny how she's worth millions and girls out here worth hundreds with way better weaves


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Yes! I've seen college students with better weaves/extensions. Her hair really looks best when it's her hair and short. Now I know most women in the industry wear weaves to protect their hair but I suspect at this point she's actually likely damaging her hair. Get some nondescript hairdresser that's really good, make her a good offer and get her to travel with you and take care of your hair. Or send Melissa to do a course or something to earn her keep


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> Yes! I've seen college students with better weaves/extensions. Her hair really looks best when it's her hair and short. Now I know most women in the industry wear weaves to protect their hair but I suspect at this point she's actually likely damaging her hair. *Get some nondescript hairdresser that's really good, make her a good offer and get her to travel with you and take care of your hair.* Or send Melissa to do a course or something to earn her keep





BOOM!!!  there you go!  i see you!!

that is the exact same thing i said about J-hud!!!    get one of those college girls that knows her business and needs the money for school - make her an offer she could not possibly refuse and have her travel with you for a while.  when she is too busy with school - keep it short.   problem solved!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lena186

YSoLovely said:


> I think they were posted before, but I don't mind seeing them again.



Thank you for your support! &#128516;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> BOOM!!!  there you go!  i see you!!
> 
> that is the exact same thing i said about J-hud!!!    get one of those college girls that knows her business and needs the money for school - make her an offer she could not possibly refuse and have her travel with you for a while.  when she is too busy with school - keep it short.   problem solved!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Gospel!


----------



## Sasha2012

With her red and black lace playsuit, plaid shirt and black lace-up boots, Rihanna cut an eclectic figure as she partied following her gig with Eminem as part of their Monster tour.

The 26-year-old singer was joined by celebrity friends Cara Delevigne and French Montana at the VIP Room nightclub in New York City in the early hours of Monday morning. 

Looking in good spirits, Rihanna arrived at around 3am for the party following a concert at the Metlife stadium.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Cara-Delevigne-Eminem-gig.html#ixzz3AlQs12mU


----------



## YSoLovely

Yeeeeaaaaahhhh.... NO.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jesus be a lightbulb in her closet


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Not her going out in that ugly stage outfit, mess. Her hair looks better and I like the makeup. 

TMT BTS 

(Rih's Facebook)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Total mess. Her face looks pretty though.


----------



## Lounorada

Griffin nightclub in NY, last night. Drake was there too.... 


That colour looks good on her. That wig though... I need her to get that pixie-cut ASAP.














Dailymail


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I hope she's grateful for that face because apart from that...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't like the styling at all, but I love that dress.


----------



## AEGIS

riri is obsessed with that baby lol


----------



## ebayBAGS

Lounorada said:


> Griffin nightclub in NY, last night. Drake was there too....
> 
> 
> That colour looks good on her. That wig though... I need her to get that pixie-cut ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dailymail



Louboutins to New Balance? That dress doesn't work with either shoe.


----------



## Eimii

Pink is amazing on her!


----------



## Sassys

I am currently waiting for a friend for dinner and the crowd is waiting for Rihanna


----------



## Sassys

And here she is


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> And here she is




What's she like in person? Celebs always look different in person


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> What's she like in person? Celebs always look different in person



Very skinny. Legs for days!!!

When the crowd left, we sat down to start eating and SJP walked by. Three celebs in one day 

My friend asked one of the paps if she called them. He said no, they were chasing someone else and lost them. As they were driving they saw her get out the car and go in her favorite restaurant. He then called more paps to come join him. Paps were really nice lol


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Very skinny. Legs for days!!!
> 
> When the crowd left, we sat down to start eating and SJP walked by. Three celebs in one day
> 
> My friend asked one of the paps if she called them. He said no, they were chasing someone else and lost them. As they were driving they saw her get out the car and go in her favorite restaurant. He then called more paps to come join him. Paps were really nice lol


That's too funny, there could have been more that went unnoticed! Although I wouldn't have paid any attention to Rita Ora, I cant stand her, at all.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> That's too funny, there could have been more that went unnoticed! Although I wouldn't have paid any attention to Rita Ora, I cant stand her, at all.



I had no clue who Rita was, my coworker noticed her.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/19...al-to-summer-classic-charity-basketball-game/

Rihanna bares her midriff in a black crop top while grabbing a bite to eat at Da Silvano Restaurant on Tuesday (August 19) in New York City.

The night before, the 26-year-old entertainer was hot pink while stepping out for dinner in the Big Apple.

NYC come out + support @RobinsonCano + @CC_Sabathias charities w/me Thurs night at @BarclaysCenter, Ri recently tweeted about the charity basketball game, which benefits the RC22 Foundation and PitCCh In Foundation. Buy your tickets now!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That fuschia lippie looks bomb on her. 

She's gained a tiny bit more weight and it looks better on her. I wonder if thickanna will ever fully return.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That wig is the absolute worst. Her body looks great though.


----------



## Sandi.el

Like her shoes!


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> And here she is


She looks so tall in this pic!


----------



## AEGIS

2 Dior bags?


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> She looks so tall in this pic!



She is.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> She is.




how tall is she???
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> how tall is she???
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Looked like 5'9"


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Looked like 5'9"





oh!  i always imagined her to be like bey's height - maybe 5'7" - even with those feet of hers.


http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> 2 Dior bags?


Yeah strange, but she can pass that gorgeous baby blue Miss Dior right on over to me


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> oh!  i always imagined her to be like bey's height - maybe 5'7" - even with those feet of hers.
> 
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I have a friend who looks short to me. I would say 5'4 but in reality she is exactly my height 5'7. For years I tell her no way but she is. She has a long torso . I also never thought Ri would be tall, but she has really long legs.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I have a friend who looks short to me. I would say 5'4 but in reality she is exactly my height 5'7. For years I tell her no way but she is. She has a long torso . I also never thought Ri would be tall,* but she has really long legs*.





she sure does!!  i did not realize it before your pic.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

Lounorada said:


> Yeah strange, but she can pass that gorgeous baby blue Miss Dior right on over to me




Lady Dior, not Miss


----------



## YSoLovely

Aubrih 2k14 is back on it seems.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/20...-a-leonardo-dicaprio-quote-that-she-lives-by/

Rihanna steps out braless as she heads to a fragrance company for a meeting on Wednesday (August 20) in New York City.

The 26-year-old entertainer recently revealed her words to live by, which happens to be a quote from Leonardo DiCaprio!

Avoid obviousness. That is a quote by Leonardo DiCaprio. Thats what makes you create something, thats the excitement, thats the thrill. RiRi told Elles September issue during an interview.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Whew, that weave is done. Stop playing and just cut it short, Rih. She's admitted that she sucks at maintaining long weave, I don't know why she just won't stick to the pixie. 



YSoLovely said:


> Aubrih 2k14 is back on it seems.



Appears so but this seems to be their cycle. I'm over Aubrih, I just want a collaboration or a 40 produced track. I'll be happy with either one.


----------



## saira1214

I gonna need her to wear a bra.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love that outfit, but her hair is so tragic it almost ruins the whole look.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/20...-a-leonardo-dicaprio-quote-that-she-lives-by/
> 
> Rihanna steps out braless as she heads to a fragrance company for a meeting on Wednesday (August 20) in New York City.
> 
> The 26-year-old entertainer recently revealed her words to live by, which happens to be a quote from Leonardo DiCaprio!
> 
> Avoid obviousness. That is a quote by Leonardo DiCaprio. Thats what makes you create something, thats the excitement, thats the thrill. RiRi told Elles September issue during an interview.


She is fabulous.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My Halloween "witch" wig gives off more fab than that dyed black, Afghan dog wig.  She needs to jettison that ish.


----------



## AEGIS

say something nice Aegis....uhmm..

her lipstick choice is nice.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rih is obsessed with the baby, it's cute.


----------



## wildblood

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/20...-a-leonardo-dicaprio-quote-that-she-lives-by/
> 
> Rihanna steps out braless as she heads to a fragrance company for a meeting on Wednesday (August 20) in New York City.
> 
> The 26-year-old entertainer recently revealed her words to live by, which happens to be a quote from Leonardo DiCaprio!
> 
> Avoid obviousness. That is a quote by Leonardo DiCaprio. Thats what makes you create something, thats the excitement, thats the thrill. RiRi told Elles September issue during an interview.



She looks like Bianca Lawson here.


----------



## AEGIS

LMAO at her wearing that dang bib


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/20...-a-leonardo-dicaprio-quote-that-she-lives-by/
> 
> Rihanna steps out braless as she heads to a fragrance company for a meeting on Wednesday (August 20) in New York City.
> 
> The 26-year-old entertainer recently revealed her words to live by, which happens to be a quote from Leonardo DiCaprio!
> 
> Avoid obviousness. That is a quote by Leonardo DiCaprio. Thats what makes you create something, thats the excitement, thats the thrill. RiRi told Elles September issue during an interview.



Love that lipstick colour! The outfit would have looked better if she was wearing a bra, not the best of tops to wear without one...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

AEGIS said:


> LMAO at her wearing that dang bib



IKR


----------



## Dentist22

Thingofbeauty said:


> Jesus be a lightbulb in her closet



I can't stop laughing.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

8/22/14

The hair has to go. Her sandals are Manolo.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

8/22/14 Heading to Roc Nation's Charity B-ball Game


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/22/rihanna-watches-chris-brown-play-basketball-in-courtside-seats/

Rihanna sits in courtside seats and watches her ex-boyfriend Chris Brown play in the Summer Classic Charity Basketball Game on Thursday evening (August 21) at the Barclays Center in New York City.

The 26-year-old singer, who was wearing her new septum ring, was joined at the game by her gal pals including Melissa Forde and Jennifer Rosales.


----------



## Swanky

lol!

 *Rihanna LOOK AT ME! I'm Lookin' at Chris*

 *         60 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *

*






Rihanna* is ridiculous ... and thirsty like Moses wandering the desert.

She showed up in the front row at a charity basketball game Thursday ... eyes trained on ex-BF *Chris Brown*.

Now that *she's with Drake* again and not Chris Brown again ... you'd think she wouldn't fuel the fire. But then again, who are we kidding?

It's a special kind of insult to* Karrueche* ... *who's back with Chris* after being repeatedly humiliated by whatever continues to transpire between him and Rihanna.

Your move Karrueche.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3B8DgfOXG


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/22/rihanna-watches-chris-brown-play-basketball-in-courtside-seats/
> 
> Rihanna sits in courtside seats and watches her ex-boyfriend Chris Brown play in the Summer Classic Charity Basketball Game on Thursday evening (August 21) at the Barclays Center in New York City.
> 
> The 26-year-old singer, who was wearing her new septum ring, was joined at the game by her gal pals including Melissa Forde and Jennifer Rosales.


She's stunning.


----------



## saira1214

I don't mind the hair, I just wish she would style it.  Really with the septum ring? Not a fan.  Go ahead Melissa with your silver heels. That's the first time I have liked anything that she has worn.  I'm really here for that blond chick's blue jean Balenciaga with pewter hardware though.


----------



## bag-princess

that septum ring has got to go!!!  i don't mind all her tat's but that one thing is just too much to distracting to me!http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/22/rihanna-watches-chris-brown-play-basketball-in-courtside-seats/
> 
> Rihanna sits in courtside seats and watches her ex-boyfriend Chris Brown play in the Summer Classic Charity Basketball Game on Thursday evening (August 21) at the Barclays Center in New York City.
> 
> The 26-year-old singer, who was wearing her new septum ring, was joined at the game by her gal pals including Melissa Forde and Jennifer Rosales.






she is wearing those shorts!!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## YSoLovely

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!
> 
> *Rihanna LOOK AT ME! I'm Lookin' at Chris*
> 
> *         60 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> *ll-media.tmz.com/2014/08/22/0822-rihanna-chris-brown-getty-3.jpg
> 
> Rihanna* is ridiculous ... and thirsty like Moses wandering the desert.
> 
> She showed up in the front row at a charity basketball game Thursday ... eyes trained on ex-BF *Chris Brown*.
> 
> Now that *she's with Drake* again and not Chris Brown again ... you'd think she wouldn't fuel the fire. But then again, who are we kidding?
> 
> It's a special kind of insult to* Karrueche* ... *who's back with Chris* after being repeatedly humiliated by whatever continues to transpire between him and Rihanna.
> 
> Your move Karrueche.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3B8DgfOXG




Eh. It's was a Rocnation charity game. I could have told you that Rih (signed to Rocnation) was going to be there like last week.


----------



## Lounorada

I'm liking the last two looks of hers, love those Manolo 'Chaos' in tan


----------



## knasarae

I think that's reaching with the whole Chris Brown thing.  Media needs to calm down. 

1) Of course she was going to be there, its ROC nation
2) Of course her eyes would be on him, he was PLAYING in the game.  And in that pic he has the ball.. duh.
3) Now if she watched him the entire time (on the court, off the court, walking to that bathroom) that would be another thing but I haven't seen any evidence to support that.

And yes, she WORE those shorts.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Eh. It's was a Rocnation charity game. I could have told you that Rih (signed to Rocnation) was going to be there like last week.



Right. She tweeted she was going to be at the game days ago and her name was promoted on the flier, not his. TMZ is bored, and messy.

Oh, and from most of the pics I saw she was paying him dust. They find the one picture that she was actually looking his way but neglected to include the ones like this one. She doesn't seem worried to me...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right. She tweeted she was going to be at the game days ago and her name was promoted on the flier, not his. TMZ is bored, and messy.
> 
> Oh, and from most of the pics I saw she was paying him dust. They find the one picture that she was actually looking his way but neglected to include the ones like this one. She doesn't seem worried to me...



Her nor the kids in the pic


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/22...-order-against-hollywood-hills-home-intruder/

Rihanna sports a Sex Pistols tank while chatting with some admirers after exiting her hotel on Friday (August 22) in New York City.

The day before, the 26-year-old entertainer sat court-side while watching her ex-boyfriend Chris Brown play basketball during the Summer Classic Charity Basketball Game at the Barclays Center.

It was recently reported that Rihanna got a restraining order against a man, who tried to jump over her perimeter wall at her Hollywood Hills house last week, according to TMZ.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like her jean shorts and her legs are amazing. No to the septum ring. Also, who cares about Chris and Rih? They're both over it and people need to stop.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She's prettier than that weave and nose ring are letting her be. Her legs, I'll pass comment. 

At this time I've given up on the pixie cut. She and Melissa need to change hair.


----------



## jclaybo

Supposed Cover album for her new single dropping shortly


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

jclaybo said:


> Supposed Cover album for her new single dropping shortly
> 
> View attachment 2729902



Nah, that's fan made. Nothing about her album or single has been announced, unfortunately.


----------



## jclaybo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Nah, that's fan made. Nothing about her album or single has been announced, unfortunately.




Aww man but is it still being released tonight?


----------



## jclaybo

Found the real pic 



Twitter was literally going crazy


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

jclaybo said:


> Aww man but is it still being released tonight?



Nah, I don't think so. She's on vaca in Italy (her annual 'Boats and Heauxs' trip)right now and she nor anyone on her team has said or hinted about it at all. Unless it's a surprise....

She's done a good job set keeping the music under wraps this time around. She hasn't tweeted any lyrics and not many producers have said much. She needs to hurry up, lol. I'm tired of waiting...


----------



## Sassys

Italy
8/25/14
JJB


----------



## Sassys

http://instagram.com/p/sI2DHlRB6m/


----------



## YSoLovely

Walk that walk Rih. 

Her skin is flawless. Hate that *****.


----------



## Lounorada

Looking gorgeous in Italy, agree her skin is flawless! I wanna be on vacation in Italy


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Looking gorgeous in Italy, agree her skin is flawless!* I wanna be on vacation in Italy *




Take me with you!! London is rained the f*** out for like a week now.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Isn't it disgusting?!


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Take me with you!! London is rained the f*** out for like a week now.




 Maybe PurseForum could sponsor us to go on vacation to Italy?!  Italy does sound so good right about now, Rih rubbing it in doesn't help either, like we know your life is fabulous girl, no need to make us jealous!


----------



## AEGIS

i want her back on insta


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right. She tweeted she was going to be at the game days ago and her name was promoted on the flier, not his. TMZ is bored, and messy.
> 
> Oh, and from most of the pics I saw she was paying him dust. They find the one picture that she was actually looking his way but neglected to include the ones like this one. She doesn't seem worried to me...



I love that saying "paying dust." I giggle every time I see it...I'm gonna try to introduce it into my regular conversations.


----------



## Lounorada

Twitter


'sun. set.'


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Twitter
> 
> 
> 'sun. set.'




Jea. lous.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> *Maybe PurseForum could sponsor us to go on vacation to Italy?! * Italy does sound so good right about now, Rih rubbing it in doesn't help either, like we know your life is fabulous girl, no need to make us jealous!




 Where's Swanky at?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her tan looks bomb.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Where's Swanky at?



:worthy: *fingers crossed*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tumblr


----------



## Sassys

Italy


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks so fresh faced and pretty. The hair is a mess but I'll give her a pass since she's on vaca. 

Few more from Tumblr


----------



## keodi

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 8/22/14
> 
> The hair has to go. Her sandals are Manolo.
> 
> View attachment 2726592
> View attachment 2726593
> View attachment 2726603
> View attachment 2726604



do you the name of the Manolos in these pics?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

keodi said:


> do you the name of the Manolos in these pics?



The Kevo.


----------



## brownsugarplum

What happened to her BFF? She's not in any of the pictures.


----------



## Lounorada

Ponza, Italy











Instagram


----------



## Lounorada

Rihanna at a wine tasting at Gambino Vini in Sicily, Italy
























tumblr


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> Ponza, Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram



I was just coming to post these. Her abs are crazy and that swimsuit is cute.


----------



## bag-princess

i do envy how these people get to travel and see other parts of the world so often.  i wonder do they really appreciate it or just take it for granted that they can???


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i do envy how these people get to travel and see other parts of the world so often.  i wonder do they really appreciate it or just take it for granted that they can???



I always say, the only way I would want to be famous is for the money, homes, travel and parties. You can keep the paps and all the other fakery.


----------



## bag-princess

sassys said:


> i always say, the only way i would want to be famous is for the money, homes, travel and parties. *you can keep the paps and all the other fakery.*





exactly!!!  
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Mimi2000

She looks gorgeous in these photos.


----------



## Sassys

8/18/14


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*Could this be her new dream home? Rihanna 'checks out $18 million luxury apartment in NYC'*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llion-luxury-apartment-NYC.html#ixzz3Bp3UTHHH 

Rihanna has been renting a downtown penthouse ever since she moved to New York earlier this year.
The Diamonds singer may have found something more permanent to her liking after she was spotted taking look at an apartment in the hip TriBeCa neighbourhood.
Rihanna, 26, had an entourage of five with her when she recently visited the spacious pad that comprises the entire 10th floor of One York, according to The New York Post.
She was wearing a long black jacket and high heels, 'as if she was going to be performing. It wasnt an everyday look,' a source told the publication.
After parking her black SUV in the garage car elevator, Rihanna spent a good long time getting a feel for the airy rooms designed by architect Enrique Norten.
The main room features a kitchen, and dining and living areas surrounded by glass and steel-framed walls and floored in light hard wood.
The contemporary-style residence offers spectacular views of the city skyline thanks to the floor-to-ceiling windows.
The condo is three units that still to be combined, but once that's done will amass to 5,350 square feet of luxury with four bedrooms and four and a half baths.
The bedrooms are airy with smooth, pale walls and walls of windows, and the bathroom features a unique circle tub.
The building features include a gym, concierge, full-time doorman, and pool and deck on the roof.
Rihanna decided to make her home in NYC and leave LA following her break-up with on-and-off boyfriend Chris Brown. 
Earlier this year, Rihanna listed her luxurious mansion in LA's Pacific Palisades with an asking price of $14.995 million after incidents of trespassers and stalkers. 
She has been renting a posh duplex apartment in Manhattan for about $36,000 a month since last year.
Rihanna's other real estate investments include a $22 million beachfront mansion in Barbados.































Dailymail


----------



## 1249dcnative

Doesn't seem like much of a "home". Especially with everyone being able to look in on you.


----------



## Sassys

Italy


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She looks really pretty in that dress ^  She'd look even better if she went back to the pixie cut though.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That body is phenomenal no doubt


----------



## Lounorada

I'm liking her more boho vacation style, it suits her, and that lip colour is gorgeous. But it goes without saying she needs that pixie cut back, I'm sick of saying it, maybe someone needs to start a petition for her to get the pixie cut


----------



## TrinketTattle

Lounorada said:


> I'm liking her more boho vacation style, it suits her, and that lip colour is gorgeous. But it goes without saying she needs that pixie cut back, I'm sick of saying it, maybe someone needs to start a petition for her to get the pixie cut



Agree with everything!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

lounorada said:


> i'm liking her more boho vacation style, it suits her, and that lip colour is gorgeous. But it goes without saying she needs that pixie cut back, i'm sick of saying it, maybe someone needs to start a petition for her to get the pixie cut


+1


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> I'm liking her more boho vacation style, it suits her, and that lip colour is gorgeous. But it goes without saying she needs that pixie cut back, I'm sick of saying it, maybe someone needs to start a petition for her to get the pixie cut


Girl, I've given up. Right now I'm just content that she's being nice to fans and not dressing like a Dickens character at bedtime


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> Girl, I've given up. Right now I'm just content that she's being nice to fans and *not dressing like a Dickens character at bedtime*








1249dcnative said:


> Doesn't seem like much of a "home". Especially with everyone being able to look in on you.




i agree!!!  and i really have to wonder if that is what people want when they buy something like that!   





Sassys said:


> Italy




she looks cute in this - it's so weird to see her covered up like this though!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybug09

Isn't all that hair heavy?


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Ladybug09 said:


> Isn't all that hair heavy?


Naomi Campbell's hairline has the answers


----------



## bag-princess

Douleur_exquise said:


> Naomi Campbell's hairline has the answers





Tragic!!!!  I saw the pic of her a few years ago where the wind had blown her hair back - bald.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Douleur_exquise said:


> Naomi Campbell's hairline has the answers


SHADE!!!

SHADE!!!

Glorious shade!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Douleur_exquise said:


> Naomi Campbell's hairline has the answers



.........I'm done......LOL!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Douleur_exquise said:


> Naomi Campbell's hairline has the answers


----------



## .pursefiend.

Douleur_exquise said:


> Naomi Campbell's hairline has the answers


----------



## ~Fabulousity~




----------



## Sassys

Italy


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lots of drinking and operation of vehicular type conveyances.


----------



## YSoLovely

Her vacation is officially better than mine.


----------



## Nathalya

YSoLovely said:


> Her vacation is officially better than mine.



Lol I feel the same way.


----------



## Sassys

Eden Roc


----------



## knics33

Her tats are just _so _awful. 

I feel like the partying Rihanna is always doing caught up with her in the last set of pics. She looks tired and her skin not so glowing.


----------



## Lounorada

I would kill for her jewellery collection  Every single piece of jewellery she has I love and want!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## .pursefiend.

she looks good and i love that does activities on her vacation. I'm trying to submit my resume be to apart of her entourage


----------



## YSoLovely

Her weave is a mess.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Her weave is a mess.



Lol. She's on vacation.


----------



## Lounorada

.pursefiend. said:


> she looks good and i love that does activities on her vacation. *I'm trying to submit my resume be to apart of her entourage*




 Put in a good word for me!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> .



Oh dear, Rih, this entire look is a mess  But your face looks real pretty, love that red lip.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/05/rihanna-supports-her-pal-adam-selman-at-his-nyfw-show/

Rihanna gets silly with the designer himself while backstage at Adam Selmans presentation held during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 on Friday (September 5) at Algus Greenspon Gallery in New York City.

The 26-year-old singer has worked with Adam on costumes for her concert tours and red carpet looks for many years now. We love that she was there to show her support!

Rihanna was in France earlier this week where she showed off her hot body in a completely sheer dress.

FYI: Rihanna is wearing an Adam Selman dress and an Ana Khouri ear cuff.


----------



## Lounorada

That is a really cute look, she looks good.


----------



## YSoLovely

Faaaaaaaab.


----------



## Sassys

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sasha2012

The Diamonds singer not only looked runway ready, but she also appeared to be prepared for inclement weather as she donned a raincoat-inspired outfit.

Rihanna's dress was a shiny navy blue and zipped-down all the way to reveal her cleavage along with a matching bucket hat.

The frock helped show off her slim pins as she completed the look with a pair of bright red heels featuring mesh around the toes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lexander-Wang-fashion-show.html#ixzz3Cbbk1krd


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna will not have her sense style tamed by a dress code or, it seems, trousers.

The 26-year-old decided the best way to see the hottest clothes of New York Fashion Week was to skip wearing very many of them herself.

Rihanna stepped out at the Altuzarra show on Saturday night in an ensemble sure to make her the centre of attention.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashion-Week-Altuzarra-show.html#ixzz3CbppJgRu


----------



## Lounorada

That hair is just... a joke at this point  Dear god woman, get it cut short!


----------



## ByeKitty

Jeez she looks bad from head to toe... Is she trolling us?


----------



## Lounorada

Out in SoHo, NYC


















Dailymail


----------



## BagOuttaHell

My baby toe wouldn't even fit that outfit. 
Bish looks damn good.


----------



## AEGIS

Her butt looks goooood
hate the outfit


----------



## YSoLovely

Absolutely not.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love the body, hate the outfit. And that hair - for the love of follicles - get rid of it!


----------



## YSoLovely

tumblr


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Wtf>


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/07/rihanna-rocks-plunging-white-suit-at-edun-fashion-show/

Rihanna is white hot while attending the Edun fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 held at Skylight Modern on Sunday (September 7) in New York City.

The 26-year-old entertainer was joined in the front row by Helena Christensen, Bono, his wife Ali Hewson, their daughter Eve Hewson, and U2 band mate Adam Clayton.

Earlier in the day, Rihanna showed off her toned tummy in a full Alexander Wang outfit while doing some shopping in the Big Apple.

The day before, Rihanna donned plunging ensembles while hitting the Alexander Wang and Altuzarra fashion shows.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is that Bono's mother? 

Their daughter looks just like his wife.


----------



## Sasha2012

BagOuttaHell said:


> Is that Bono's mother?
> 
> Their daughter looks just like his wife.



His mom died 40 years ago from a brain aneurysm.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh I had no idea. 

I see the daughter there. She isn't a bad actress.


----------



## Sasha2012

BagOuttaHell said:


> Oh I had no idea.
> 
> I see the daughter there. She isn't a bad actress.



The woman is performer Laurie Anderson.

Via Daily Mail


----------



## Thingofbeauty

No no no

And that tattoo makes her look dirty


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her hands are gone!!!


----------



## Nathalya

BagOuttaHell said:


> My baby toe wouldn't even fit that outfit.
> Bish looks damn good.







FreeSpirit71 said:


> Love the body, hate the outfit. And that hair - for the love of follicles - get rid of it!



Ahahahahahaaha


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Oh lord, I wonder how many chicks are going to try to squeeze themselves into that Alexander Wang outfit.


----------



## Sassys

talldrnkofwater said:


> Oh lord, I wonder how many chicks are going to try to squeeze themselves into that Alexander Wang outfit.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Sassys said:


>



Brace yourself.  I can see it now


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It won't be pretty. It is usually the ones who are 4x her size that will try it first.


----------



## YSoLovely

talldrnkofwater said:


> Oh lord, I wonder how many chicks are going to try to squeeze themselves into that Alexander Wang outfit.





And it's always the girls who shouldn't who do it, too.


----------



## knics33

talldrnkofwater said:


> Oh lord, I wonder how many chicks are going to try to squeeze themselves into that Alexander Wang outfit.


----------



## Sassys

bagouttahell said:


> it is usually the ones who are 4x her size that will try it first.





ysolovely said:


> And it's always the girls who shouldn't who do it, too.



always!


----------



## NY_Mami

Thingofbeauty said:


> No no no
> 
> And that tattoo makes her look dirty



She needs to get it removed.... She ruined her hand...


----------



## AEGIS

what in the wrinkled suit hell?


----------



## Lounorada

talldrnkofwater said:


> Oh lord, I wonder how many chicks are going to try to squeeze themselves into that Alexander Wang outfit.




:giggles::giggles:


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> what in the wrinkled suit hell?



i noticed that,too!!!  there is just no excuse!!




talldrnkofwater said:


> Oh lord, I wonder how many chicks are going to try to squeeze themselves into that Alexander Wang outfit.





IG is going to be blowing up with the pics!!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

9/9/14


----------



## Bag*Snob

Is that a cross-body *sweater* bag?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Bag*Snob said:


> Is that a cross-body *sweater* bag?


:giggles:


----------



## YSoLovely

Rih's fashion is giving me life for all the wrong reasons


----------



## AEGIS

Bag*Snob said:


> Is that a cross-body *sweater* bag?




Honey at first I was intrigued because I thought it was a part of the coat and it had a cute bow at the top...like a multimedia thing.  Then I realized it was a purse and all my intrigue flew out the window.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Here. Lemme throw mine after it.

Together with those hideous orthopaedic shoes


----------



## Lounorada

I like that Stella McCartney sweater dress, but the ugly matching bag is a hell no and so are them fugly shoes


----------



## knasarae

I don't want that whole AW outfit, but #RatchetRae is here for those leggings.  I work out a lot..my butt is going to look great in those!!!


----------



## knasarae

I got side tracked, lol.  I was coming to see if anyone had posted the Tush Mag photos?  Let me see if I can.


----------



## knasarae

From the IG page of Gomillion Leupold


----------



## knasarae

Contd


----------



## YSoLovely

2, 9 & 10 are niiiiiiice.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Rihanna is fashion. Pointblankperiod.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^agreed. that girl modelssssssssss!


----------



## knasarae

So true she is pure model.  Her picture are always great.


----------



## Lounorada

Girl looks flawless.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Girl looks flawless.


----------



## Sassys

9/10/14


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Her legs actually look nice here.


----------



## Lounorada

She got them Miu Miu sandals I want... I'm not feeling Joseph's Technicolor dream coat though...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> She got them Miu Miu sandals I want... I'm not feeling Joseph's Technicolor dream coat though...


To be honest, neither me.
But she looks washed and scrubbed and the weave is as hidden and tamed as can be, so I said something nice to encourage the progress


----------



## jclaybo

Sassys said:


> 9/10/14


omg what is this she has on, I need it in my life
is it a long sweater vest? I just need it
yes Rhi is fashion she serves it up on a platter and slays it like Buffy


----------



## jclaybo

Lounorada said:


> She got them Miu Miu sandals I want... I'm not feeling Joseph's Technicolor dream coat though...


call me weird but I actually like it


----------



## Thingofbeauty

jclaybo said:


> call me weird but I actually like it


I realised


----------



## Lounorada

jclaybo said:


> call me weird but I actually like it




Honestly, it's not _bad_, but styled with the baseball cap is making it look very strange. I'd like to see it from the front


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> To be honest, neither me.
> But she looks washed and scrubbed and the weave is as hidden and tamed as can be, so I said something nice to encourage the progress


 yes, something positive to help the progress of her getting the pixie cut back...


----------



## jclaybo

LOL Yes a good view from the front and no the baseball cap is not working with the outfit at all


----------



## Lounorada

jclaybo said:


> LOL Yes a good view from the front and no the baseball cap is not working with the outfit at all


Here you go!


Leaving a photoshoot in NYC













tumblr


She looks cute, but the only thing that would make me give this cardigan thing a pass from me is if she had the pixie cut.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LOL. Girl, it ain't happening. She may have to start going the way of Miss Naomi "no edges" Campbell before those terrible weaves come to an end. 

Nothing like your scalp looking like the aftermath of a forest fire to knock sense in your head


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> LOL. Girl, it ain't happening. She may have to start going the way of Miss Naomi "no edges" Campbell before those terrible weaves come to an end.
> 
> Nothing like your scalp looking like the aftermath of a forest fire to knock sense in your head


Nope, I wont have it 






No.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She is such an enigma.


----------



## jclaybo

Lounorada said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> Leaving a photoshoot in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> 
> She looks cute, but the only thing that would make me give this cardigan thing a pass from me is if she had the pixie cut.




i like it but not with that skirt
light jeans riding boots and a long white tee or tank would be perfecto


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/11/rihannas-song-pulled-from-cbs-thursday-night-football-intro/

*Rihanna's Song Pulled from CBS Thursday Night Football Intro*

Rihanna was previously announced as the new artist to be featured in the CBS Thursday Night Football intro, but her song wont be part of tonights first airing of the season.

The 26-year-old singers song Run This Town with Jay Z was set to kick off the evening alongside a comedic segment featuring Don Cheadle doing a narration. Instead, tonights airing will feature a discussion of NFL Commissioner Roger Goodells comments on the Ray Rice scandal.

We thought journalistically and from a tone standpoint, we needed to have the appropriate tone coverage, CBS Sports Chairman Sean McManus said in a statement.

Tonights game features the Baltimore Ravens, the team Ray Rice used to play for, and fans didnt think it was appropriate for Rihanna to be associated with the game as she is a victim of domestic violence herself.


----------



## Lounorada

Spotted this today while doing my catch-up on all the shows at NYFW... Rih's bestie Melissa modelling for Lisa Marie Fernandez S/S'15 collection 














style.com


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ay Ay! She's earning some pay!

Also, just goes to show that with enough work almost ANYBODY can look good because this one right here...


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I think that her look on her latest photos is quite boring to be honest... for her.


----------



## Sassys

jjb


----------



## Lounorada

I love her lip colour and her necklace... the colour of the dress is nice, but it's too small/tight and the satin looks cheap and tacky. Also, that pink jacket is giving me eye ache


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh my God she looks like a street walker! 

People have described some of her looks like that before but this is the first time she's actually looked it in my opinion. 

Oh no girl. No


----------



## .pursefiend.

i liked those shots of Melissa


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she looks like a hooker from the 80's


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lounorada said:


> Spotted this today while doing my catch-up on all the shows at NYFW... Rih's bestie Melissa modelling for Lisa Marie Fernandez S/S'15 collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> style.com



Basic, but hey at least she's trying to do something.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Melissa is walking the runway? I guess Wesley Snipes wasn't available.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> jjb


Pretty Woman realness.


----------



## Ladybug09

jclaybo said:


> i like it but not with that skirt
> light jeans riding boots and a long white tee or tank would be perfecto






i like her Joseph "Coat of many Colors"




~Fabulousity~ said:


> she looks like a hooker from the 80's



I was at least giving her the 90s lol!

The red bathing suit pic is a pretty pic of Melissa.


----------



## Douleur_exquise

I'm just happy she changed her hair. 




BagOuttaHell said:


> Melissa is walking the runway? I guess Wesley Snipes wasn't available.


----------



## ByeKitty

That hand tattoo though...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great bod.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

BagOuttaHell said:


> Melissa is walking the runway? I guess Wesley Snipes wasn't available.


God D@MN!!!

Best laugh I've had all day!


----------



## AEGIS

Thingofbeauty said:


> Ay Ay! She's earning some pay!
> 
> Also, just goes to show that with enough work almost ANYBODY can look good because this one right here...



Enough coke you mean?  She lost a bunch of weight.


----------



## YSoLovely

AEGIS said:


> Enough coke you mean?  She lost a bunch of weight.




She gained weight, actually. And yes, Imma stan. 


Ps. Rih's back in Barbados. *Sassys*, you know what you've gotta do


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I liked the majority of her fashion week looks, I just want her to do something with that hair. 

We're in mid Sept and we still have no single  She's keeping things so secretive this time around which is good but I'm not used to this from her. I'm beginning to think that she might not even release this year...

I love Lisa Fernandez, good for Mel. She looks decent in those shots.


----------



## Lounorada

'Island galz'







Twitter


----------



## Lounorada

Jourdan, Rihanna & Cara









tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

Barbados














tumblr


----------



## .pursefiend.

Damnit she is pretty


----------



## lanasyogamama

So pretty.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> She gained weight, actually. And yes, Imma stan.
> 
> 
> Ps. Rih's back in Barbados. *Sassys*, you know what you've gotta do



Lol. I don't leave yet.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

YSoLovely said:


> She gained weight, actually. And yes, Imma stan.
> 
> 
> Ps. Rih's back in Barbados. *Sassys*, you know what you've gotta do


You're a Melissa stan?!


----------



## YSoLovely

Thingofbeauty said:


> You're a Melissa stan?!



Nope. Rih, but noticing Mel comes with the territory. She looked skinnier last summer. Like straight up cr*cked out. Seemed like the pressure of being in the frame with Rih all the time had gotten to her...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ah I get you.

The friend in the purple jumper is pretty as an aside.

Back on topic, I don't pay too much attention to Melissa so I didn't notice. But I've heard enough talk that she's not a true friend to Rihanna that she gets the side eye from me, especially since she's basically a freeloader


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> Jourdan, Rihanna & Cara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr


Two of the biggest "It" models in the game in that picture but all I see is Rihanna. Slay a bit girl!


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> Two of the biggest "It" models in the game in that picture but all I see is Rihanna. Slay a bit girl!



Agree!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Majesty's Christening 9/14/14

Rih looks cute.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ok. Whose baby is that?


----------



## YSoLovely

Thingofbeauty said:


> Ok. Whose baby is that?



Rih's.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Well I know she acts like it but I have no idea whose baby she's always photographed with.

I think one of her half sisters had a baby but I didn't think they were close


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thingofbeauty said:


> Ok. Whose baby is that?



Her cousin Noella. They've always been close which is why Rih refers to Majesty as her niece.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ah. Thanks for that.

Had no idea.

She really seems to love that baby.

I've always admired how close she's remained to her family and how often she visits them


----------



## michie

The baby's name is "Majesty"? 
Lord...what a travesty...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Wait. What?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I've heard it before. Unfortunately.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Baby's little feet are so cute. Rih looks super skinny.


----------



## daffyduck

Honestly, I can't imagine her working out in the gym....same with Paris Hilton. So how are these girls keeping themselves so skinny? Could they be talking prescription medicine Adderall or coke? I'm pretty sure they are not taking Garcinia or Green Tea supplements as the diet pill ads claim.


----------



## lanasyogamama

daffyduck said:


> Honestly, I can't imagine her working out in the gym....same with Paris Hilton. So how are these girls keeping themselves so skinny? Could they be talking prescription medicine Adderall or coke? I'm pretty sure they are not taking Garcinia or Green Tea supplements as the diet pill ads claim.



I always wonder this too!


----------



## bag-princess

daffyduck said:


> Honestly, I can't imagine her working out in the gym....same with Paris Hilton. So how are these girls keeping themselves so skinny?* Could they be talking prescription medicine Adderall or coke?* I'm pretty sure they are not taking Garcinia or Green Tea supplements as the diet pill ads claim.





why do they have to be doing anything??  i can't tell you how many times people have asked me that "what do you do to stay so slim??"  uh NOTHING!  and like with her people just can't seen to believe that for some reason.  i could tell they thought i was lying from the look on their faces.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> why do they have to be doing anything??  i can't tell you how many times people have asked me that "what do you do to stay so slim??"  uh NOTHING!  and like with her people just can't seen to believe that for some reason.  i could tell they thought i was lying from the look on their faces.



I have a friend who eats non stop and has never once step foot in a gym. She is the exact same weight she was when we were in High School (even after having 2 children).


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I have a friend who eats non stop and has never once step foot in a gym. She is the exact same weight she was when we were in High School (even after having 2 children).






i once tracked my weight because i was curious after all the questions - eating exactly like your friend it was a year later before exactly 1 pound showed up!   after i had my first son the next day when i was weighed to be discharged - i was the weight i was before i became pregnant with him.  the nurse told me it was a good thing i was leaving - or else she would kill me!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i once tracked my weight because i was curious after all the questions - eating exactly like your friend it was a year later before exactly 1 pound showed up!   after i had my first son the next day when i was weighed to be discharged - i was the weight i was before i became pregnant with him.  *the nurse told me it was a good thing i was leaving - or else she would kill me!:roflmfao*:





I've known my friend since we were 7yrs old and she has always eaten like a grown 200 pound man. It boggles our minds every damn time.


----------



## knics33

daffyduck said:


> Honestly, I can't imagine her working out in the gym....same with Paris Hilton. So how are these girls keeping themselves so skinny? *Could they be talking prescription medicine Adderall or coke*? I'm pretty sure they are not taking Garcinia or Green Tea supplements as the diet pill ads claim.



I have heard that pretty much everyone has a prescription to Adderall in Hollywood, but who knows. 



Sassys said:


> I have a friend who eats non stop and has never once step foot in a gym. She is the exact same weight she was when we were in High School (even after having 2 children).



Lol I have that friend too! Meanwhile, I have a handful of chips at lunch and can see it on the scale the next morning .


----------



## Ladybug09

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Majesty's Christening 9/14/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The baby's name is "Majesty"?
> Lord...what a travesty...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tivo

I really believe Rihanna works out. She has too much muscle tone to not be doing anything. Perhaps she does her fitness routine at home? Plus moving and shaking during her concerts. We've all seen her weight fluctuate, so she's not naturally super skinny. You don't get the glowing skin she has by starving yourself.


----------



## daffyduck

I always thought partying and drinking too much will ruin your health, but maybe that's what's keeping them slim. Or, maybe it's all the dancing they are doing. I guess I need to party and drink more!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Nathalya

Aaaah that baby

Rih looks cute


----------



## YSoLovely

daffyduck said:


> I always thought partying and drinking too much will ruin your health, but maybe that's what's keeping them slim. Or, maybe it's all the dancing they are doing. *I guess I need to party and drink more!*




For every one Rih, there's 100 Lilo's... beware.


----------



## labelwhore04

YSoLovely said:


> For every one Rih, there's 100 Lilo's... beware.



loooool i know a few girls who go clubbing a few nights a week and drink way too much, and they all look at least 5 years older. Partying too much will age you terribly.


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Loving up someone else's baby is the best because you can love them up and give them back


----------



## Thingofbeauty

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Loving up someone else's baby is the best because you can love them up and give them back


And this is the gospel, the good news of The Lord!


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Loving up someone else's baby is the best because you can love them up and give them back


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Loving up someone else's baby is the best because you can love them up and give them back





AMEN!!!


and FYI - just because you do it does NOT mean you want another one!!   i can enjoy the sweetness of an infant and walk away without a second thought!!


----------



## michie

Thingofbeauty said:


> And this is the gospel, the good news of The Lord!



Thanks be to God...for preserving my uterus.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

michie said:


> thanks be to god...for preserving my uterus.


lololol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love em up and hand em back!


----------



## Sassys

it took a few days, but Rihanna is finally lashing out about CBS' decision to yank her musical opening from "Thursday Night Football" last week and air it this week instead ... and let's just say she's not happy.

With the Ray Rice scandal still fresh, and the Ravens set to play the Steelers, CBS opted not to run a taped musical segment featuring Rihanna ... seeing as she had been the victim of high-profile domestic violence.

But with the segment now set to air this week, Rihanna took to Twitter to blast CBS, writing, "CBS you pulled my song last week, now you wanna slide it back in this Thursday? NO, F*** you! Y'all are sad for penalizing me for this."  

As for what she means by "penalizing" ... it's pretty clear she feels CBS will not allow her to move on from getting beaten by Chris Brown 5 years ago.  

She followed that up by writing, "The audacity ..."

Rihanna was in Barbados Monday ... looking extremely good.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3DUNVNtvz


----------



## oo_let_me_see

She's a stunner. So beautiful. And I can't blame her for her outrage of CBS's actions.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Also, I'm not particular a fan. But I like a lot of her fashion choices.


----------



## YSoLovely

Let them have it, Rih. CBS was dead azz wrong.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I agree with her. She was the victim, why punish her?


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> it took a few days, but Rihanna is finally lashing out about CBS' decision to yank her musical opening from "Thursday Night Football" last week and air it this week instead ... and let's just say she's not happy.
> 
> With the Ray Rice scandal still fresh, and the Ravens set to play the Steelers, CBS opted not to run a taped musical segment featuring Rihanna ... seeing as she had been the victim of high-profile domestic violence.
> 
> But with the segment now set to air this week, Rihanna took to Twitter to blast CBS, writing, "CBS you pulled my song last week, now you wanna slide it back in this Thursday? NO, F*** you! Y'all are sad for penalizing me for this."
> 
> As for what she means by "penalizing" ... it's pretty clear she feels CBS will not allow her to move on from getting beaten by Chris Brown 5 years ago.
> 
> She followed that up by writing, "The audacity ..."
> 
> Rihanna was in Barbados Monday ... looking extremely good.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3DUNVNtvz


 
You tell 'em Rih! 
This whole thing is ridiculous, like the fact that there would be people out there with nothing better to do than try and find a link and comparisons between a song, something that happened to Rih 5 years ago and the Ray Rice situation. IT'S JUST A SONG for god sake, get a life CBS. They made it worse by announcing they were pulling the song, if they had just used a different song, people prob wouldn't even have noticed.


----------



## Lounorada

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Loving up someone else's baby is the best because you can love them up and give them back



So true! When times get tough just hand the baby back, there ya go, thank yooou


----------



## Sassys

Barbados

Some celeb assistants have the LIFE and others I feel so bad for them. Rihanna's assistant have the life! Italy on a private yacht two weeks ago and now Barbados (counting down the days till I get there).


----------



## Sassys

Cursing out a major network on social media is silly and will only backfire on you in the long run


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> You tell 'em Rih!
> This whole thing is ridiculous, like the fact that there would be people out there with nothing better to do than try and find a link and comparisons between a song, something that happened to Rih 5 years ago and the Ray Rice situation. IT'S JUST A SONG for god sake, get a life CBS. They made it worse by announcing they were pulling the song, if they had just used a different song, people prob wouldn't even have noticed.





ITA with you!!!   i would have told them the same thing.  maybe not on twitter - but that would depend on the day they caught my mood!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She's right.

But Viacom is petty. So let's see if they'll sabotage her like Janet.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She could've easily stayed quiet like a good girl and collected her check but I'm glad she spoke up. Had it been anyone else they wouldn't have pulled the song.

Few more Barbados pics..


----------



## knics33

michie said:


> Thanks be to God...for preserving my uterus.



lol Can I get an AMEN!

Her body is insane.


----------



## NY_Mami

I'm waiting for her to do an official photoshoot with that baby that's not hers... She is attached to that baby... Lol


----------



## saira1214

People would have gotten mad if they did run her song. Damned if you do, damned if you don't. She should have kept quiet.


----------



## YSoLovely

saira1214 said:


> *People would have gotten mad if they did run her song. *Damned if you do, damned if you don't. She should have kept quiet.




Idiotic people.

Rih was the *victim* of DV and she came out of a terrible situation on top. What's there to be mad about?


----------



## Sassys

Not buying it Rihanna. There you wouldn't have tweeted what you tweeted, if this was the case.



Rihanna is livid at the NFL and CBS  ...  claiming the league and the network had no right to make it look like she was part of the Ravens/Steelers Thursday night pre-game show ... and had no right to single her out when it was scrapped.

Sources connected with Rihanna tell TMZ ... the singer was pissed when someone sent her the joint NFL/CBS press release last week, with the headline, "CBS & NFL Network 'Run This Town' for Thursday Night Football Open with Music Featuring Rihanna & Narration by Don Cheadle."

In fact Rihanna never did anything special for the game ... all CBS/NFL did was license a Jay Z song that featured Rihanna.

Rihanna's rep tells TMZ, "Due to the misuse and misrepresentation of Rihanna's name and participation in connection to CBS TNF, CBS was not allowed to license and utilize the song 'Run This Town.' Roc Nation made the decision to not grant the song&#8217;s usage."

Translation: Because her name was used to promote the show, she felt she then had the right to block the production.

Rihanna also made it clear on social media Tuesday ... she is also angry that CBS yanked the production and insinuated it was because she was the victim of domestic violence. 

CBS's plan was to use the Jay Z song along with a voiceover by Don Cheadle that would be customized for each match up -- but CBS said today the song will NOT be used.

We called CBS and the NFL ... so far, no comment.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3DVgW4q7n


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lounorada said:


> So true! When times get tough just hand the baby back, there ya go, thank yooou



and i'm sure the new mother is happy for the break no matter how small


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Not buying it Rihanna. There you wouldn't have tweeted what you tweeted, if this was the case.





CBS licensed the song then pulled it because of the Ray Rice issue yet wanted to use it this week but she wasn't having it (Hence her tweet) Therefore she (Rih has credits on RTT) and Roc Nation yanked the license, makes sense to me. If the label decides CBS can't use the song they have no other choice but to 'drop' her.


----------



## saira1214

YSoLovely said:


> Idiotic people.
> 
> Rih was the *victim* of DV and she came out of a terrible situation on top. What's there to be mad about?



People get mad about all sorts of things. They would have said that it was inappropriate considering she is a victim of DV, too soon, etc. Who knows. In this situation, you can't really win. I think CBS was trying to avoid this situation, but inevitably would have caught flack with either move.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Rihanna don't play when it comes to her image

She sued Topshop for using her picture without permission. I have no doubt she'd do the same if called for in this case.


----------



## Lounorada

~Fabulousity~ said:


> and i'm sure the new mother is happy for the break no matter how small




Oh for sure. I know anyone I know who have had babies would be delighted for me just to hold them for a half and hour/hour just so they can get things done or simply sit down and relax!


----------



## Swanky

*Rihanna Nude Pictures Leak Celeb Hackers Up the Ante*

 *        5 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





The celebrity hackers are back ... with a vengeance.  The latest victim appears to be *Rihanna* -- despite the fact that a simple Google search reveals her boobs line the online landscape.

Early Sunday AM two nude pictures that appear to be RiRi were leaked onto 4chan/Reddit ... one with a censored version of her breasts ... the other pic showing bare *** and slight nipple.

They look like they were taken during some sort of fitting.

As we previously reported ... a *second wave of leaks* has been going down all weekend -- nude pics of what appears to be *Kim Kardashian*, *Vanessa Hudgens*, *Kate Bosworth* and *Hope Solo *have all surfaced.

*Gabrielle Union* is also a victim -- topless pictures of her surfaced -- and she told us her legal team will *contact the FBI.*

We reached out to Rihanna's rep -- so far, no word back.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3Dxa4WL7d


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Recording Studio 9/20/14


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Rihanna's nude pics have been out same time as Methuselah's.

Now, the real hot topic here is, what in lichen h3ll is that mess on her head? 
Those ill fitting thigh high boots that are squeezing the top of her legs like a boyfriend in a dark theatre.
That jacket that looks like the Trash Heap from Fraggle Rock decided to leave the Gorgs backyard.
That trainer Goth goes to the mall outfit.

JESUS! Take the wheel!


----------



## Lounorada

That 'hair'... :weird:


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> That 'hair'... :weird:


A supposed million dollars a year and THIS is what she gets?!

I'd go bald, buy some wigs and invest that million in some property in Barbados if it was me.


----------



## YSoLovely

No to the hair, yaaaaaaassssssss, girl, yaaaaaaaaassssssss!!!! to the nekkid pic.  Her body is rockin.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Best response to their nude pics being released? Cassie.
"Don't act like you haven't seen a t!tty before."

End of story.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love her sweater. I like the style of her hair, but it's a total mess.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> A supposed million dollars a year and THIS is what she gets?!
> 
> I'd go bald, buy some wigs and invest that million in some property in Barbados if it was me.





 
I'd just fire my hair stylist and find a better one  There is no way she spends $1mil on her hair a year, I just refuse to believe that and if it's true someone needs to tell her she is being over charged...


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> No to the hair, yaaaaaaassssssss, girl, yaaaaaaaaassssssss!!!! to the nekkid pic.  Her body is rockin.




Trust Rih to be the only one in the bunch of nude pics who's picture doesn't look trashy but more like art, especially with a body like hers


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> Best response to their nude pics being released? Cassie.
> "Don't act like you haven't seen a t!tty before."
> 
> End of story.



Amen! I have a friend who had the pics of all the people that got hacked and she asked if I wanted the link. My response, "uh, I am not gay or bisexual, why would I care'". Smh, so weird.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I have a mirror, I can watch my own than you very much.


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> I have a mirror, I can watch my own than you very much.




I was having lunch with friends today and I said the exact same thing. Why in the hell do you need to take naked pics of yourself, when you have a damn mirror. I just don't understand this. If my man wants to see me naked, get in the car and come over.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sometimes I'm so impressed by what I see that I wanna take a picture  That might sound kinda vain but  Nah, but seriously people take nudes for a variety of reasons. Some take them for their mate, some take them for weigh loss progress and some people just take them because they like themselves and that's what they wanna do...it's not that hard to understand, IMO.

Out of all the leaks I haven't seen anyone's but Kate Upton's and that was an accident. A friend mentioned her being unfortunately shaped, I asked who and he showed me the pic on his phone, SMH. I feel violated for these women, it's just so wrong.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Sometimes I'm so impressed by what I see that I wanna take a picture


Ain't nothing wrong with that


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Sometimes I'm so impressed by what I see that I wanna take a picture  That might sound kinda vain but  Nah, but seriously people take nudes for a variety of reasons. Some take them for their mate, some take them for weigh loss progress and some people just take them because they like themselves and that's what they wanna do...it's not that hard to understand, IMO.
> 
> Out of all the leaks I haven't seen anyone's but Kate Upton's and that was an accident. A friend mentioned her being unfortunately shaped, I asked who and he showed me the pic on his phone, SMH. I feel violated for these women, it's just so wrong.



You can't see weight loss with a bra and panties? Or a tape measure


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yep you most certainly can, but you can just as easily get butt naked and snap a pic...it's whatever you chose to do.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I really don't have a problem with people doing what they want in private. Nude it up, run around your house, take photos. Whatever. 

I think it's a shame some people are giving the gals a hard time. It's like blaming you instead of the thief who broke into your house because he had super sophisticated tools and your locks couldn't stand up to it.  

The perp did the wrong thing. Not the gals.


----------



## Swanky

Ita


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thingofbeauty said:


> Rihanna's nude pics have been out same time as Methuselah's.
> 
> Now, the real hot topic here is, what in lichen h3ll is that mess on her head?
> Those ill fitting thigh high boots that are squeezing the top of her legs like a boyfriend in a dark theatre.
> That jacket that looks like the Trash Heap from Fraggle Rock decided to leave the Gorgs backyard.
> That trainer Goth goes to the mall outfit.
> 
> JESUS! Take the wheel!



Hahaha!!!!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Thingofbeauty said:


> Best response to their nude pics being released? Cassie.
> "Don't act like you haven't seen a t!tty before."
> 
> End of story.


Cassie had her whooole inner and outer labia spreaded across my screen, nobody cared about her itty bitty titties ...


How come Beyonce is never affected by these hackers? Illuminati.....


----------



## bag-princess

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Cassie had her whooole inner and outer labia spreaded across my screen, nobody cared about her itty bitty titties ...
> 
> 
> *How come Beyonce is never affected by these hackers? Illuminati.....*




we were talking about that.

you know bey keeps all her pics/video's in her special climate controlled storage vault.  i bet the security is better than fort knox!


----------



## michie

All Beyonce's pictures are taken on that professional azz camera her and Jay lug around and developed by God. End of story.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Recording Studio 9/20/14
> 
> View attachment 2757437
> View attachment 2757438
> View attachment 2757439



Fur and suede boots in the summertime :weird:


----------



## Sassys

9/21/14


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> Fur and suede boots in the summertime :weird:



this girl just walked past my desk in boots and I swear I just gave her the same face upon reading your post lmao


is she wearing that viva glam lipstick? (anybody know?)


----------



## Ladybug09

I have a coworker who has been wearing boots and sometimes TIGHTS since July, and NO it is not cold.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> I was having lunch with friends today and I said the exact same thing. *Why in the hell do you need to take naked pics of yourself, when you have a damn mirror. I just don't understand this. If my man wants to see me naked, get in the car and come over.*




Yes, to this!  Plus a little air of mystery never goes amiss


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I was having lunch with friends today and I said the exact same thing. Why in the hell do you need to take naked pics of yourself, when you have a damn mirror. I just don't understand this. *If my man wants to see me naked, get in the car and come over*.






Sassys said:


> *You can't see weight loss with a bra and panties?* Or a tape measure











ITA - and you are killing me this morning!!!!


i can wait a few hours to show my husband what i found at VS's - and even sooner if i tell him to come home for lunch!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> ITA - and you are killing me this morning!!!!
> 
> 
> i can wait a few hours to show my husband what i found at VS's - and even sooner if i tell him to come home for lunch!





Lounorada said:


> Yes, to this!  Plus a little air of mystery never goes amiss



 My BFF, went on a date with a guy one time and thought he was a jerk (her words). He had the nerve to send her a pic of his penis. What was even scarier and weird was that she kept the damn pic for over a month (she claims she was waiting to show me). Uh, I don't know this man and why in the hell would I want to see his penis???  I then said to her, what are we 12yr old pre-teens? She got the MAJOR side eye from me at the dinner table. MY gay BFF, snatched the phone from her and liked what he saw


----------



## .pursefiend.

nothing irks me more than an unsolicited penis pic. I hate them! 




bag-princess said:


> i can wait a few hours to show my husband what i found at VS's - a*nd even sooner if i tell him to come home for lunch!*



Jealous


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> My BFF, went on a date with a guy one time and thought he was a jerk (her words). He had the nerve to send her a pic of his penis. What was even scarier and weird was that she kept the damn pic for over a month (she claims she was waiting to show me). Uh, I don't know this man and why in the hell would I want to see his penis???  I then said to her, what are we 12yr old pre-teens? She got the MAJOR side eye from me at the dinner table. MY gay BFF, snatched the phone from her and liked what he saw





I've been sent nude pictures by a couple different guys in the past and all I thought upon opening the message and seeing the picture is, 'What am I supposed to do with that picture, seriously?'  I'm exactly with the same opinion as you, if a guy wants to see me naked or I want to see him, then call over to me or I'll call over to you! I am not having any pictures floating around the internet or on someone's phone of me, because I've heard a few times of girls who have been left embarrassed when their nude pictures were shared around to the guys friends, or used as revenge embarrassment. No thanks to that.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> *I've been sent nude pictures by a couple different guys in the past and all I thought upon opening the message and seeing the picture is, 'What am I supposed to do with that picture, seriously?*'  I'm exactly with the same opinion as you, if a guy wants to see me naked or I want to see him, then call over to me or I'll call over to you!* I am not having any pictures floating around the internet or on someone's phone of me, because I've heard a few times of girls who have been left embarrassed when their nude pictures were shared around to the guys friends, or used as revenge embarrassment. No thanks to that.*



Thank you!!! I guess I am old school. I just don't see the reason for taking naked selfies. You didn't do it before cellphones were around, why do them now. I am hardly a prude, but I always felt it was silly. My ex asked me to send him some and I said no thank you, you know where to find me.


----------



## knics33

.pursefiend. said:


> nothing irks me more than an unsolicited penis pic. I hate them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous




 Haha right! There is nothing more startling than opening a text to see a wee-wee on an iphone screen.


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> nothing irks me more than an unsolicited penis pic. I hate them!
> :



This! It's so stupid.


----------



## .pursefiend.

knics33 said:


> Haha right! There is nothing more startling than opening a text to see a wee-wee on an iphone screen.



especially in public


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> especially in public



I got one, while in the damn hairdresser's chair. I was not amused.


----------



## knics33

.pursefiend. said:


> especially in public



Haha exactly! Like, at least with old school blurry flip phones it was somewhat discreet . No denying it with current megapixels lol!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Thank you!!! I guess I am old school. I just don't see the reason for taking naked selfies. You didn't do it before cellphones were around, why do them now. I am hardly a prude, but I always felt it was silly. My ex asked me to send him some and I said no thank you, you know where to find me.




Yeah, I've just never felt the need to take naked selfies, and I agree I'm no prude either I just like to keep a little mystery to me because once there are pictures out there, the mystery is gone IMO.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> I got one, while in the damn hairdresser's chair. I was not amused.



i don't even respond



knics33 said:


> Haha exactly! Like, at least with old school blurry flip phones it was somewhat discreet . No denying it with current megapixels lol!



with 12 megapixels there's no denying that's an ashy d**k


----------



## Lounorada

.pursefiend. said:


> nothing irks me more than an unsolicited penis pic. I hate them!




Amen to that! There is no need for a photo of a peen, because lets face it they ain't pretty to look at


----------



## bag-princess

knics33 said:


> Haha right! There is nothing more startling than opening a text to see a wee-wee on an iphone screen.




Especially when it's a wee wee-wee!!! LOL


----------



## Sassys

I swear, celebs must have different weather than us regular folks. It's not winter time.


----------



## .pursefiend.

but why man??


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I WILL say something nice! 
I WILL!
...
...
...
That shade of lipstick suits her


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Sometimes I'm so impressed by what I see that I wanna take a picture*  That might sound kinda vain but  Nah, but seriously people take nudes for a variety of reasons. Some take them for their mate, some take them for weigh loss progress and some people just take them because they like themselves and that's what they wanna do...it's not that hard to understand, IMO.
> 
> Out of all the leaks I haven't seen anyone's but Kate Upton's and that was an accident. A friend mentioned her being unfortunately shaped, I asked who and he showed me the pic on his phone, SMH. I feel violated for these women, it's just so wrong.



This LOL... I don't even lock my phone and if it ever got stolen, I would be in a world of trouble. But I'm not famous so no one would care .


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

9/23/14

She skin looks great. I'm hoping she makes an appearance at PFW.


----------



## Sassys

9/23/14


----------



## wildblood

Oh.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Nope


----------



## .pursefiend.

sometimes she just be wearing anything


----------



## Douleur_exquise

.pursefiend. said:


> sometimes she just be wearing anything


Lol she knows. Her smile in the first pic...she's trolling everyone


----------



## YSoLovely

Lol.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Douleur_exquise said:


> Lol she knows. Her smile in the first pic...she's trolling everyone



 i had to go back and look


----------



## Sassys

9/24/14


----------



## .pursefiend.

this is better than the last few pages


----------



## Thingofbeauty

D@mn! Those legs though!


----------



## AEGIS

.pursefiend. said:


> nothing irks me more than an unsolicited penis pic. I hate them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous





As long as it's not a flaccid pic I don't mind.

*just told on my damn self*


----------



## AEGIS

She's gained a good 15 pounds I think. Maybe 10.


----------



## Nathalya

I think so too. I like her more this way.


----------



## .pursefiend.

AEGIS said:


> As long as it's not a flaccid pic I don't mind.
> 
> *just told on my damn self*



say word? Aegis


----------



## Thingofbeauty

AEGIS said:


> As long as it's not a flaccid pic I don't mind.
> 
> *just told on my damn self*


Ha ha!

It's ok honey


----------



## Sassys

9/25/14


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> She's gained a good 15 pounds I think. Maybe 10.



Yeah, it looks good on her.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/28/rihanna-leaves-new-york-after-several-weeks-in-town/

Rihanna makes her way into JFK Airport to catch a flight out of town on Saturday afternoon (September 27) in New York City.

The 26-year-old singer is leaving the Big Apple after spending more than three weeks in town. She arrived during fashion week at the beginning of the month and attended several shows.

RiRi has also been spotted heading to the recording studio several times over the past week. We sure hope she will be releasing some new music soon!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Cutest she's looked in a while!


----------



## Nathalya

Cute


----------



## michie

I like those Timbs. She looks cute dressed down.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her hair is so tragic.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/EiRwgyL40QQ/Rihanna+Arriving+At+LAX/DJ9OGM7c70V

Singer Rihanna arriving on a flight at LAX in Los Angeles, California on September 27, 2014. Rihanna has started hanging out with Chris Brown again and both are saying they are just 'having fun.'


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Is there a snow storm in California? What's with the coat?

No comment at the "having fun" with Chris Brown...


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/28/rihanna-leaves-new-york-after-several-weeks-in-town/
> 
> Rihanna makes her way into JFK Airport to catch a flight out of town on Saturday afternoon (September 27) in New York City.
> 
> The 26-year-old singer is leaving the Big Apple after spending more than three weeks in town. She arrived during fashion week at the beginning of the month and attended several shows.
> 
> RiRi has also been spotted heading to the recording studio several times over the past week. We sure hope she will be releasing some new music soon!




She looks really cute, I love that nail polish colour.


----------



## labelwhore04

Thingofbeauty said:


> Is there a snow storm in California? What's with the coat?
> 
> *No comment at the "having fun" with Chris Brown...*



SMH


----------



## .pursefiend.

she looks cute


----------



## Sassys

9/28/14


----------



## AEGIS

uhmm.....did she decide she was Chilli's long lost Bajan cousin?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

AEGIS said:


> uhmm.....did she decide she was Chilli's long lost Bajan cousin?



sideburns lol!


----------



## Sassys

Dinner with Christina A.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LAX 9/30/14

I'll prob be in the minority but I like this look on her (and only her). The makeup is fab.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Yeah. She looks good. Certainly better than those side eye inducing combinations she was trying before. The lipstick really suits her. 
As time passes that hand tattoo is still jarring though and is unfortunate, as it takes away from and dominates so much from her look.


----------



## Sassys

10/2/14


----------



## BagOuttaHell

New Balance. Yasssss!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Two coats?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like the shorter hair on her.


----------



## addisonshopper

I so looooooovvvve  Ms RiRi.  My serious girl crush.  &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;  I over her style and all.  She gets it right all the time for me.   Serious girl crush.


----------



## knasarae

Was Rihanna one of the celebrities who's nude pics were leaked? Someone on my IG just posted a naked picture of her at random today.. smh I'm like why??


----------



## AEGIS

knasarae said:


> Was Rihanna one of the celebrities who's nude pics were leaked? Someone on my IG just posted a naked picture of her at random today.. smh I'm like why??



Yea but she poses nude, is always naked, and nobody cared lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeah, no one really made a big deal out of her nudes especially since the full naked pic that leaked is from her Lui nude shoot. 

She wasn't happy about it, though. A few fans were posting her pics and she unfollowed with the quickness. Someone sent her a DM asking why and she responded that it doesn't matter if she's posed nude before, those photos were stolen property and if she wanted them posted she would've done so herself. She has a point..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Miami Airport 10/9/14


----------



## ByeKitty

I just hate her style... it's so tacky to me most of the time.


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah, no one really made a big deal out of her nudes especially since the full naked pic that leaked is from her Lui nude shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't happy about it, though. A few fans were posting her pics and she unfollowed with the quickness. Someone sent her a DM asking why and she responded that it doesn't matter if she's posed nude before, those photos were stolen property and if she wanted them posted she would've done so herself. She has a point..




Yea I wasn't really phased about the pics but I agree they were still illegally obtained. So is she back on IG?


----------



## clydekiwi

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/28/rihanna-leaves-new-york-after-several-weeks-in-town/
> 
> 
> 
> Rihanna makes her way into JFK Airport to catch a flight out of town on Saturday afternoon (September 27) in New York City.
> 
> 
> 
> The 26-year-old singer is leaving the Big Apple after spending more than three weeks in town. She arrived during fashion week at the beginning of the month and attended several shows.
> 
> 
> 
> RiRi has also been spotted heading to the recording studio several times over the past week. We sure hope she will be releasing some new music soon!




I like this bag can any1 id it?


----------



## Lounorada

clydekiwi said:


> I like this bag can any1 id it?



Balenciaga Le Dix Cartable S


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I hate her stupid fascination with gun culture. Considering her mom was a victim of violence as was she, and the rapid escalation in gun violence in the Caribbean including her native Barbados, I find her whole "I'm a bad girl, I like guns" attitude to immature and ignorant posturing.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

10/12/14

Judge me if you must but I like that Saint Laurent gun shaped bag...


----------



## morgan20

Her face and figure looks nice


----------



## AEGIS

that gun purse is so superfluous and doesn't add to her look


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Right. A gun shaped bag and a gun purse. 

You're such a bad b!tch.

And yet rumours of you mismanaging your money to the point of bankruptcy have popped up AGAIN. 

Real bad b!tches show it by managing their business. Not by treating gun violence as a fashion accessory. And especially clueless considering her father's domestic violence towards her mom.

She's fast approaching the age where being young is no longer available as an excuse.


----------



## YSoLovely

Feels.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 10/12/14
> 
> Judge me if you must but I like that Saint Laurent gun shaped bag...
> 
> View attachment 2778633
> View attachment 2778634
> View attachment 2778635


Nah. I ain't judging you. I might give you a side eye as you walk down the street though


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> Nah. I ain't judging you. I might give you a side eye as you walk down the street though


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love that she wears New Balance.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> I love that she wears New Balance.




so do i!   i wonder if they send her shoes???

my son loves that brand more than Nike.


----------



## CocoCane

Sassys said:


> 9/28/14



Is this bag YSL?


----------



## Lounorada

CocoCane said:


> Is this bag YSL?


Nope, it's the Balenciaga Le Dix Cartable S bag


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thingofbeauty said:


> Right. A gun shaped bag and a gun purse.
> 
> You're such a bad b!tch.
> 
> And yet rumours of you mismanaging your money to the point of bankruptcy have popped up AGAIN.
> 
> Real bad b!tches show it by managing their business. Not by treating gun violence as a fashion accessory. And especially clueless considering her father's domestic violence towards her mom.
> 
> She's fast approaching the age where being young is no longer available as an excuse.




Indeed!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

10/15/14


----------



## .pursefiend.

Nope.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her shoes and her jacket.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I need a better pic of those shoes


----------



## YSoLovely

I know I shouldn't like this, but I do.


----------



## Tivo

YSoLovely said:


> I know I shouldn't like this, but I do.


That pretty much sums up RiRi's style, lol!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nope. That Bratz doll style looks ridic.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

On my phone I thought those were boots. They're shoes and socks. I like her socks LOL.


----------



## Barbora

Is it just me or does she need to put out a new album or she's slowly gonna fade into irrelevancy?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Barbora said:


> Is it just me or does she need to put out a new album or she's slowly gonna fade into irrelevancy?



It hasn't even been a full two yrs since her last album was released, she's fine ATM. This break she's taking was much needed and deserved, as long as she doesn't pull a Sade or Maxwell and completely disappear for yrs at a time, she'll be fine. 

I am anxious for new music, tho. As a fan seeing her take time off in between albums and staying really mum on her upcoming projects is new.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Barbora.

This was on blindgossip and media take out. People are guessing it's Rihanna. It reflects rumours that have been swirling around the last few months.

*Singer&#8217;s Lavish Lifestyle Leading To Bankruptcy*


We just got wind of a JUICY bit of gossip. A VERY popular singer that is PROMINENTLY featured on MTO is close to BANKRUPTCY!!

According to an ULTRA RELIABLE insider snitch the GORGEOUS SINGER is spending OUT OF CONTROL&#8230;  and not making enough to pay for her lavish lifestyle. The insider tells MTO that the singer has NOT been making the kind of money touring that she used to. Explains our snitch, &#8220;[Singer] had a tour last year that did OK, not what everyone hoped. And her tour this year, with [another popular artist] was great, but he got most of the money.&#8221;

But despite her MODEST ticket sales, the girl is living like a ROCKEFELLER. The insider told MTO, &#8220;Private jets, yachts, and she has her family in [REDACTED] living like kings and queens. She&#8217;s going to be broke soon if things don&#8217;t change.&#8221;

Well it doesn&#8217;t look like things are going to change anytime soon either. You see her NEW ALBUM keeps getting delayed because the label is NOT IMPRESSED with the songs she&#8217;s turned in so far. And the word on the street is that her new music &#8211; which consists mostly of dance tracks &#8211; is not going to be as popular as she&#8217;d hope.

Who are we talking about?


----------



## berrydiva

She should be worth more than she is currently that's for sure.


----------



## YSoLovely

> &#8220;[Singer] had a tour last year that did OK, not what everyone hoped. And  her tour this year, with [another popular artist] was great, but he got  most of the money.&#8221;


Rih's tour last year was *#SoldThePhuckOut. *Couldn't have done better.
Her tour with Em was just 6(?) stops, but I doubt the good people over at RocNation negotiated a bum deal for her...
MTO and BG stay BSing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well it is MTO.

But it wouldn't surprise me if she went broke. It can happen to anyone.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Please Hammer. Don't hurt 'em


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's gone broke multiple times and she obviously lives the high life. Wouldn't surprise me at all if it were true. She's not the brightest or most responsible person.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/17/rihanna-entertains-herself-by-going-on-a-selfie-spree/

Rihanna shows off some leg in a pair of denim shorts and colorful socks on Thursday afternoon (October 16) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 26-year-old singer sported the casual look while she ran a few errands in the neighborhood.

The night before, Rihanna posted a few new pictures of herself wearing a backwards baseball cap and a tank top.

#bored, she captioned the pictures.

Recently, Rihanna made her way out of her favorite restaurant Giorgio Baldi after grabbing dinner solo in Santa Monica.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Thingofbeauty said:


> Right. A gun shaped bag and a gun purse.
> 
> You're such a bad b!tch.
> 
> And yet rumours of you mismanaging your money to the point of bankruptcy have popped up AGAIN.
> 
> Real bad b!tches show it by managing their business. Not by treating gun violence as a fashion accessory. And especially clueless considering her father's domestic violence towards her mom.
> 
> She's fast approaching the age where being young is no longer available as an excuse.


 
SHe's a basic B.


----------



## Barbora

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It hasn't even been a full two yrs since her last album was released, she's fine ATM. This break she's taking was much needed and deserved, as long as she doesn't pull a Sade or Maxwell and completely disappear for yrs at a time, she'll be fine.
> 
> I am anxious for new music, tho. As a fan seeing her take time off in between albums and staying really mum on her upcoming projects is new.



She would be if she was someone who had some sort of substance or talent to back it up, like Sade or Maxwell. Don't get me wrong, I like her but her singing is nothing special, her songs get old really quickly and her fashion has gone sour too. She used to be _the_ bish in 2009/10


----------



## AEGIS

All those endorsement deals and she's allegedly broke? I hope that's not true.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She has a lot of expenses. For example, the mansion she bought her mom was very expensive and it's also very expensive to maintain annually, which she pays for as well. She also has many family members on her bankroll, including that friend Melissa who irritates me no end with her scrub behaviour. 

I'm not a big Rihanna fan but I really like some of her music and think she's pretty as h3ll. I'm also happy for her because what she's living now is like some kind of fairytale, even though how she got to this point is not too pleasant. I just really wish she didn't decide to go with the "old ho" image because it's just so cliche and it marks your forever. I also wish she would get her sh!t in order to ensure she stays successful. Yes she's making money but money has a funny way of disappearing on you if you're not paying constant attention to it. A lot of her income goes into avenues not earning her money e.g. her mother's house. It's not being rented. It's being lived in and requires quite a number of staff members to maintain it. Plus she has to fund a number of things herself career-wise. It's very easy to lose track of what your financial position really is. Many celebrities get to the verge of bankruptcy in the course of their careers if they're not careful. Sometimes all it takes is one IRS audit to wipe you out.


----------



## Lounorada

It wouldn't really surprise me if those rumours are true, she seems very generous to her family and friends (nothing wrong with that), private jets, top class vacations, hotels, mansions... No matter how rich you are, if you are spending non-stop and not spending wisely, that money will evaporate pretty quickly. I'd like to think the rumours aren't true, but I do believe she might have a lot less money than we might think.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> *It wouldn't really surprise me if those rumours are true, she seems very generous to her family and friends (nothing wrong with that)*, private jets, top class vacations, hotels, mansions... No matter how rich you are, if you are spending non-stop and not spending wisely, that money will evaporate pretty quickly. I'd like to think the rumours aren't true, but I do believe she might have a lot less money than we might think.






yea - it's shades of MC Hammer.  he went broke trying to take care of everyone in the neighborhood!  he had so many people working for him doing absolutely nothing!


----------



## CeeJay

Same with Toni Braxton; she's filed Bankruptcy .. what .. 3 times?  I think she just filed again recently ..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Might be why she can't seem to afford a new wig.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

freespirit71 said:


> might be why she can't seem to afford a new wig.


stop it!!!


----------



## Gaby87

CeeJay said:


> Same with Toni Braxton; she's filed Bankruptcy .. what .. 3 times?  I think she just filed again recently ..




Corner!


----------



## knasarae

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Might be why she can't seem to afford a new wig.



Now see.. loll

I thought I read after what she went through a few years ago she was much more diligent in her finances now?  Oh well.  I don't think she's the most talented... but she does have an it factor that is undeniable.  I like her.  Hopefully this isn't her.


----------



## knics33

Thingofbeauty said:


> Right. A gun shaped bag and a gun purse.
> 
> You're such a bad b!tch.
> 
> And yet rumours of you mismanaging your money to the point of bankruptcy have popped up AGAIN.
> 
> Real bad b!tches show it by managing their business. Not by treating gun violence as a fashion accessory. And especially clueless considering her father's domestic violence towards her mom.
> 
> She's fast approaching the age where being young is no longer available as an excuse.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's gone broke multiple times and she obviously lives the high life. Wouldn't surprise me at all if it were true. She's not the brightest or most responsible person.



Agreed. She just doesn't seem to be very mature or that sharp. Wouldn't surprise me at all. I mean, look st the way she lives and how many people seem to live off her money. 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Might be why she can't seem to afford a new wig.


----------



## Sassys

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Might be why she can't seem to afford a new wig.



 dead wrong.

Her cousin was our driver in Barbados. Such a sweet guy. We should have pumped him for info lol. He took us to a "house party" and drank the night away with us.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> dead wrong.
> 
> Her cousin was our driver in Barbados. Such a sweet guy. We should have pumped him for info lol. He took us to a "house party" and drank the night away with us.


Welcome back Sassys


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Welcome back Sassys



Thanks darling!! Best 2 weeks in Barbados. I love that island!!! Already making plans to go back.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Thanks darling!! Best 2 weeks in Barbados. I love that island!!! Already making plans to go back.


How was it? Did you try the burger at Flindt?


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Thanks darling!! Best 2 weeks in Barbados. I love that island!!! Already making plans to go back.




Gahh! Lucky you!  Barbados is a place I have yet to visit.


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> How was it? Did you try the burger at Flindt?



No we didn't go. Champers was my favorite place. Tapas was also excellent. We also ate at a few spots in St. Lawrence Gap.  The best place hands down was this little food cart in holetown that one of the workers at our hotel told us about. We walked for 5mins on the side of the road in 90+ heat! but it was so worth the $12 bajan lmao. It was so damn good.

Didn't like Oistens. I actually got sick that night and it wasn't what I expected, it was quite boring IMO. We met some ladies at our resort who went the same night and they too didn't like it and one of them also got sick.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Gahh! Lucky you!  Barbados is a place I have yet to visit.



Best vacation ever!!! People at the resort were so sweet. They knew our names and had so many birthday surprises for me the entire time. Not a single person there was unfriendly. We had two taxi drivers we always used and they were the best. Not only did they take us to where we wanted to go, they gave us tours around the island like a tour guide. They also taught us so much about the history of the island. One of them Rhi's cousin stayed with us one entire day, waited for us to have dinner then took us to a party and paid for all our drinks. Such a sweet guy.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> No we didn't go. Champers was my favorite place. Tapas was also excellent. We also ate at a few spots in St. Lawrence Gap.  The best place hands down was this little food cart in holetown that one of the workers at our hotel told us about. We walked for 5mins on the side of the road in 90+ heat! but it was so worth the $12 bajan lmao. It was so damn good.
> 
> Didn't like Oistens. I actually got sick that night and it wasn't what I expected, it was quite boring IMO. We met some ladies at our resort who went the same night and they too didn't like it and one of them also got sick.


I've only been to Oistins once and found it so overrated I've never been back. I love Champers. I find it to be one of the few restaurants on the island where the wait staff engage in small talk and they have a good selection of wines. Plus the food is yummy.

I wasn't too impressed with Tapas. I find their food to be ordinary but the location is lovely. 

You have to tell me about this food cart! I hope to be back in Barbados before the end of the year and I am ALWAYS searching for good food there. My favourite bar in the Gap is Hal's. Very casual but great atmosphere.

You went to the North Coast?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Gahh! Lucky you!  Barbados is a place I have yet to visit.


It is the quintessential sun, sea and sand vacation. I go there quite often for business but somehow it always feels like a holiday.


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> I've only been to Oistins once and found it so overrated I've never been back. I love Champers. I find it to be one of the few restaurants on the island where the wait staff engage in small talk and they have a good selection of wines. Plus the food is yummy.
> 
> I wasn't too impressed with Tapas. I find their food to be ordinary but the location is lovely.
> 
> You have to tell me about this food cart! I hope to be back in Barbados before the end of the year and I am ALWAYS searching for good food there. My favourite bar in the Gap is Hal's. Very casual but great atmosphere.
> 
> You went to the North Coast?



Met this amazing woman that worked in Champers. She was so much fun to talk with. She's worked their for 3yrs and told us, she had never left the island in her entire life (scared to fly). 

First week we stayed at Turtle beach Resort. Second week we stayed at my boss's house on Sandy Lane property. We also ate at Tides restaurant (boss knows the manger, so it was free for us). 

Normally I would never eat at a food truck, but we wanted food the locals would eat at. I said to one if the workers, "be honest, where would you eat during your lunch break. I want a place that serves food in a styrofoam plate". He sent us about a 5min walk (from lime grove mall) across a bridge past a football field to this lot that had a food truck. Best macaroni pie and king fish!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> It is the quintessential sun, sea and sand vacation. I go there quite often for business but somehow it always feels like a holiday.



OMG, I LOVED it there!!! I see now why my boss bought a house there and goes every weekend. 

We did the El Tigre catamaran tour and had so much fun. If any of you go to Barbados, you have to do a tour with El Tigre and  no one else. We were going to do the company Jammin, based on a suggestion from the hotel manager, but guest we were hanging with by the pool said, no you must do El Tigre. Best 5 hour boat ride!!! Swam with the sea turtles, snorkeled with fish, saw under water wreckage, had fun with the best crew, unlimited drinks and food included.

So jealous you get to go there often.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Best vacation ever!!! People at the resort were so sweet. They knew our names and had so many birthday surprises for me the entire time. Not a single person there was unfriendly. We had two taxi drivers we always used and they were the best. Not only did they take us to where we wanted to go, they gave us tours around the island like a tour guide. They also taught us so much about the history of the island. One of them Rhi's cousin stayed with us one entire day, waited for us to have dinner then took us to a party and paid for all our drinks. Such a sweet guy.




Sounds like in incredible place full of incredible people. My newsfeed is currently being bombarded with pictures of Barbados by my one of my cousins who has just gone there with her friends. I'm jealous of you all and your vacations


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> It is the quintessential sun, sea and sand vacation. I go there quite often for business but somehow it always feels like a holiday.




I want to goooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> OMG, I LOVED it there!!! I see now why my boss bought a house there and goes every weekend.
> 
> We did the El Tigre catamaran tour and had so much fun. If any of you go to Barbados, you have to do a tour with El Tigre and  no one else. We were going to do the company Jammin, based on a suggestion from the hotel manager, but guest we were hanging with by the pool said, no you must do El Tigre. Best 5 hour boat ride!!! Swam with the sea turtles, snorkeled with fish, saw under water wreckage, had fun with the best crew, unlimited drinks and food included.
> 
> So jealous you get to go there often.


Sounds like you had an incredible time! I'm so happy you had a great vacation! Barbados is special there's no doubt.

Not too sure I'd go so far as to say filled with incredible people Lou&#8230; I find most of the other islands are friendlier and relish the fine art of small talk! But I've met some wonderful people there over the years. It's a must visit.

Sassy's I know your food truck! They really do good food. I found it the same way. Was at Tiki bar late a night and all the restaurants were closed. The staff told me that's where they buy food. 

I have to say though, the street food in St Lucia is better and the best cooking amongst all the islands is in Trinidad! No contest.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sounds like you had an incredible time! I'm so happy you had a great vacation! Barbados is special there's no doubt.
> 
> * Not too sure I'd go so far as to say filled with incredible people Lou I find most of the other islands are friendlier and relish the fine art of small talk! But I've met some wonderful people there over the years. It's a must visit.*
> 
> Sassy's I know your food truck! They really do good food. I found it the same way. Was at Tiki bar late a night and all the restaurants were closed. The staff told me that's where they buy food.
> 
> I have to say though, the street food in St Lucia is better and the best cooking amongst all the islands is in Trinidad! No contest.




I know, I'm all pumped up on vacation jealousy I'll say anything atm :ninja: There's a mix of good and not so good people everywhere, but it's the good ones you meet that make a vacation great or any destination other than 'home' and the familiar.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Come Lou. Pack your bags. We're taking you to the food truck!


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Come Lou. Pack your bags. We're taking you to the food truck!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

And Sassys is taking us on an El Tigre tour.


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> And Sassys is taking us on an El Tigre tour.



Oh Yeah!!!! I fell asleep on the boat and woke up to this

This song was playing (ca't get it out of my damn head now)


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Oh Yeah!!!! I fell asleep on the boat and woke up to this
> 
> This song was playing (ca't get it out of my damn head now)



Denise "Saucy Wow" Belfon! 

This woman is an amazing performer. She's over 200lbs and dances like she weighs nothing. She has a dance called the bicycle wine where she's dancing while pretending to ride a bike. It's mind blowing. This song, not so much 

It's catchy though! I understand why it's in your head still


----------



## NY_Mami

Lounorada said:


> Gahh! Lucky you!  Barbados is a place I have yet to visit.



Yes you have to go... especially during Kadooment...


----------



## Sassys

Nyc 10/19/14


----------



## .pursefiend.

hair is terrible.. lipstick is pretty though


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Gorg.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

10/20/14

The kitten heels are gross but otherwise I love this look on her.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

No! The glasses suit her but that cape is doing her thighs no favours. She doesn't have the best of legs but they're not as bad as these photos suggest. 

No no no

The gloves: No.

The shoes: Jesus take the wheel 

The hair: Well, I've long given up there.

Why is she so off for so long?!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Gorg.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

BagOuttaHell said:


> Gorg.


Junior Gorg?


----------



## Sassys

Love the coat. Loathe kitten heels  (wear a real heel or wear flats)


----------



## Tivo

Number one stunner.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks really cute, but man I hate kitten heels, they're so pointless and awkward looking.
I'm liking her hair like this, the loose toussled curls suit her and it's a massive improvement than the most recent hair disasters she's been wearing.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> She looks really cute, *but man I hate kitten heels, they're so pointless and awkward looking.*
> I'm liking her hair like this, the loose toussled curls suit her and it's a massive improvement than the most recent hair disasters she's been wearing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the gloves. The rest isn't working for her.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think kitten heels are elegant :ninja:


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> I think kitten heels are elegant :ninja:


I like kitten heels too.

Just not these.


----------



## terebina786

Lounorada said:


> She looks really cute, but man *I hate kitten heels, they're so pointless and awkward looking.*
> I'm liking her hair like this, the loose toussled curls suit her and it's a massive improvement than the most recent hair disasters she's been wearing.



Yes!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> She looks really cute, but man I hate kitten heels, they're so pointless and awkward looking.
> I'm liking her hair like this, the loose toussled curls suit her and it's a massive improvement than the most recent hair disasters she's been wearing.



Yes! 4 inches+ or just call it a day and wear a flat.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yes! 4 inches+ or just call it a day and wear a flat.


----------



## azania

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yes! 4 inches+ or just call it a day and wear a flat.




That's literally my credo! I only have super high or flats.


----------



## saira1214

Only thing I'm liking are those glasses. Anyone have an ID?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Listen! My Salvatore Ferragamo  Vara bow kitten heel pumps are the HOTNESS you hear me! 
The HOTNESS!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Guess we have sit this one out together. I only liked the glasses as well. But not enough to want to find out about them


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> Listen! My Salvatore Ferragamo  Vara bow kitten heel pumps are the HOTNESS you hear me!
> The HOTNESS!


----------



## YSoLovely

Thingofbeauty said:


> Listen! My Salvatore Ferragamo  Vara bow kitten heel pumps are the HOTNESS you hear me!
> The HOTNESS!


----------



## Sassys

azania said:


> That's literally my credo! I only have super high or flats.



If I could, I would wear heels to the gym 

Flats give me a pain in my leg. And a Kitten heel is just crazy talk.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

YSoLovely said:


>


:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


>


----------



## Lena186

I only wear and love high heels,no flats or kitten heels for me


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


>


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


>


But seriously, the beauty of those pumps is that they somehow look like you're wearing heels while being more comfortable. Few people do kitten heels well I'll admit. Listen. When you have to stand for hours in court you're pretty grateful for those heels!

But God her heels are hideous. Shudder!


----------



## Lounorada

saira1214 said:


> Only thing I'm liking are those glasses. Anyone have an ID?




They are by Prada, the 'PR09PV' eyeglasses


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> They are by Prada, the 'PR09PV' eyeglasses


You need to make a cameo in the next XMen movie


----------



## saira1214

Lounorada said:


> They are by Prada, the 'PR09PV' eyeglasses



Yaay! Thank you.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> You need to make a cameo in the next XMen movie


----------



## Lounorada

saira1214 said:


> Yaay! Thank you.


You're welcome!


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> But seriously, the beauty of those pumps is that they somehow look like you're wearing heels while being more comfortable. Few people do kitten heels well I'll admit. Listen. When you have to stand for hours in court you're pretty grateful for those heels!
> 
> But God her heels are hideous. Shudder!



Beauty is pain. No Kitten heels


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Beauty is pain. No Kitten heels


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

10/21/14


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I give up. And apparently, so has she


----------



## morgan20

Another one for heels no flats......actually only slippers or trainers


----------



## jclaybo

just came in this thread to say I love my rockstud kitten heels they are the only pair of kitten heels I own

*runs*


----------



## bag-princess

i hate high heel!!!  can't stand having to wear them - and when i do i am out of them ASAP. 
i am 5'8" tall and i do not need anymore height!   not even around my DH and two boys who tower over me.   as a matter of fact - i am the runt of my family.:giggles:


----------



## knics33

Well, my clumsy a** loves a kitten heel! Particularly if alcohol is involved . I really like the cape.


----------



## Barbora

I don't see the point of a kitten heel. Either go big or go home. Plus they're _ugly_!


----------



## AEGIS

Thingofbeauty said:


>



Girl I feel ya. Ain't nobody gonna be in court for hours on end in 5 inch heels. Or when you actually do have to walk from building to building.  I gotta get work done and ain't got time to think about my feet.


----------



## AEGIS

jclaybo said:


> just came in this thread to say I love my rockstud kitten heels they are the only pair of kitten heels I own
> 
> *runs*



I love those! But my friend told me those aren't a true kitten heel. Idk. I hate when low heeled shoes hurt.  I got some Tory Burch low heels SPECIFICALLY for days when I have to run around for work and they had the audacity to hurt my feet more than flats.

And kitten heels are used bc flats are inherently casual with a suit. It just doesn't work. I don't wear 1 inch heels--my kitten heels are about 2-3 inches but I understand why some women go even lower.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yes! 4 inches+ or just call it a day and wear a flat.



Nahh suits and flats look awkward and unprofessional. A kitten heel looks much better.  I would judge someone in flats in court or a professional environment bc flats are inherently casual imo. No matter how nice they are and I own nice flats but still.

Rihanna doesn't have to be professional though and she's usually in sneakers these days so I doubt her feet hurt so idk why she wore those shoes. And she already has big feet so in that pattern--whosh--looks like she can have some passengers take a ride on her feet.


----------



## ByeKitty

Barbora said:


> I don't see the point of a kitten heel. Either go big or go home. Plus they're _ugly_!


This is where we differ  Over the past decade or so, there has been a "the higher the better" culture in shoes... I don't understand how that happened because sometimes less really is more, and more is really tacky. I've seen some girls trying to catch a train in sky high stilettos - not a pretty sight.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> *Nahh suits and flats look awkward and unprofessional. A kitten heel looks much better.*  I would judge someone in flats in court or a professional environment bc flats are inherently casual imo. No matter how nice they are and I own nice flats but still.
> 
> Rihanna doesn't have to be professional though and she's usually in sneakers these days so I doubt her feet hurt so idk why she wore those shoes. And she already has big feet so in that pattern--whosh--looks like she can have some passengers take a ride on her feet.



If its between a kitten heel and flat, then the kitten heel is the lesser of the two evils but both are ugly, IMO


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> This is where we differ  Over the past decade or so, there has been a "the higher the better" culture in shoes... I don't understand how that happened because sometimes less really is more, and more is really tacky. I've seen some girls trying to catch a train in sky high stilettos - not a pretty sight.



I do wonder if heels will start going back down...but then Louboutin and Brian Atwood both created 130mm no platform pumps.  Gay men need to stop making shoes bc they don't know my shoe pain!! Ok don't stop but the Louboutin shoe 130mm Hot Chic comes w/a disclaimer that you'll only wear it laying down. wtf is that?!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I love me a kitten heel and a "wiggle skirt" (ie straight skirt down to mid calf). *Love. *


----------



## Barbora

ByeKitty said:


> This is where we differ  Over the past decade or so, there has been a "the higher the better" culture in shoes... I don't understand how that happened because sometimes less really is more, and more is really tacky. I've seen some girls trying to catch a train in sky high stilettos - not a pretty sight.



I don't think the platform Christian Louboutins that all the Kardashian sisters used to wear and everyone else too are not tacky. They are very much so However, I don't think kitten heels do anything for a woman's figure. They look awkward to me.


----------



## jclaybo

AEGIS said:


> I love those! But my friend told me those aren't a true kitten heel. Idk. I hate when low heeled shoes hurt.  I got some Tory Burch low heels SPECIFICALLY for days when I have to run around for work and they had the audacity to hurt my feet more than flats.
> 
> And kitten heels are used bc flats are inherently casual with a suit. It just doesn't work. I don't wear 1 inch heels--my kitten heels are about 2-3 inches but I understand why some women go even lower.



they are pushing the kitten heel envelope, but they are comfy and still quite stylish, I find the older I get the lower my heel  however I still want to look fab. Rihanna is way younger than me and a kitten heel for her is a no no IMO for her, but she is tall and I know several tall women who really hate wearing high heels they say it draws too much attention to them


----------



## ByeKitty

jclaybo said:


> they are pushing the kitten heel envelope, but they are comfy and still quite stylish, I find the older I get the lower my heel  however I still want to look fab. Rihanna is way younger than me and a kitten heel for her is a no no IMO for her, but she is tall and I know several tall women who really hate wearing high heels they say it draws too much attention to them



Yeah, I'm one of those, too... I have to say I agree about the suit with flats often looking awkward, especially if the trousers are longer, as is often the case. I have yet to find a "business attire" that works for me.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I love me a kitten heel and a "wiggle skirt" (ie straight skirt down to mid calf). *Love. *


Oooooooooooo!


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I love me a kitten heel and a "wiggle skirt" (ie straight skirt down to mid calf). *Love. *



Lol!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

New York City. (October 23)


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Weeelll&#8230;she looks cozy.

I like the hair pinned up like this and the lip colour. Any id will be appreciated. I'm sure I MUST be able to afford a lipstick!

I'm not feeling that Frank Gehry for LV bag. I can appreciate the aesthetic and it certainly LOOKS like his work but as a bag it just seems uncomfortable and impractical.


----------



## Lapis

Sassys said:


> No we didn't go. Champers was my favorite place. Tapas was also excellent. We also ate at a few spots in St. Lawrence Gap.  The best place hands down was this little food cart in holetown that one of the workers at our hotel told us about. We walked for 5mins on the side of the road in 90+ heat! but it was so worth the $12 bajan lmao. It was so damn good.
> 
> *Didn't like Oistens. I actually got sick that night and it wasn't what I expected, it was quite boring IMO. We met some ladies at our resort who went the same night and they too didn't like it and one of them also got sick.*



Wait did I not tell you Patsy in Baxter's Road for fried fish?  

Riri - I need her to find a rich European, please no athlete, get a man who owns an island or a castle, 5 yachts, something and get her Kate Middleton on. Make Melissa go off to school.


----------



## Sassys

Lapis said:


> Wait did I not tell you Patsy in Baxter's Road for fried fish?
> 
> Riri - I need her to find a rich European, please no athlete, get a man who owns an island or a castle, 5 yachts, something and get her Kate Middleton on. Make Melissa go off to school.



I didn't eat at Oisteins. We were waiting in line (don't remember the name of the place) and all of a sudden I got sick to my stomach and felt dizzy. My cousin ate though (Grilled King Fish, Macaroni pie and rice). It did not look appealing to me (I only had a ginger ale). The other girls ate from the same place as my cousin and said one of them got sick.


----------



## Sassys

Instagram


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Beauty is pain. No Kitten heels





Thingofbeauty said:


>





morgan20 said:


> Another one for heels no flats......actually only slippers or trainers





AEGIS said:


> Girl I feel ya. Ain't nobody gonna be in court for hours on end in 5 inch heels. Or when you actually do have to walk from building to building.  I gotta get work done and ain't got time to think about my feet.





AEGIS said:


> I love those! But my friend told me those aren't a true kitten heel. Idk. I hate when low heeled shoes hurt.  I got some Tory Burch low heels SPECIFICALLY for days when I have to run around for work and they had the audacity to hurt my feet more than flats.
> 
> And kitten heels are used bc flats are inherently casual with a suit. It just doesn't work. I don't wear 1 inch heels--my kitten heels are about 2-3 inches but I understand why some women go even lower.




I use to be all about heels nowadays I can barely walk in them. 
I've always liked kitten heels but at least at 2 inches. The other ones look strange to me.
I live in flats now, but I work in a very casual work environment.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/25/rihanna-brings-fans-to-tears-at-the-rogue-man-launch/

Rihanna shows off her toned stomach in a crop top at her Rogue Man Fragrance Launch at Macys Lenox Square on Saturday afternoon (October 25) in Atlanta, GA.

The 26-year-old singer met with a bunch of her fans, including one young fan who burst into tears when she got a hug.

Atlanta, if you havent already, head to @Macys Lenox Sq. & pick up #ROGUEMAN to meet me TODAY at 3PM! Rihanna tweeted before the big event.

FYI: Rihanna is wearing an Adam Selman tops and skirt.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Rogue Man?!

Rogue Man?!!?? Somebody was PAID to come up with that?!!?

Not feeling the outfit here either but she has on some sweet pieces of jewellery.

She's also wearing a version of my hairstyle here so I refuse to say anything bad about it.

She looks happy and pretty and the make-up is good. 

She gets a pass from me


----------



## berrydiva

She looks great!


----------



## Lounorada

LOVE her hair like this, great length too, very Aaliyah-esque  Her make-up is gorgeous and she is so sweet with kids and fans, that's nice to see. I don't hate the outfit but I don't love it either.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> I do wonder if heels will start going back down...but then Louboutin and Brian Atwood both created 130mm no platform pumps.  Gay men need to stop making shoes bc they don't know my shoe pain!! Ok don't stop but the Louboutin shoe 130mm Hot Chic comes w/a disclaimer that you'll only wear it laying down. wtf is that?!!



I know, right? Sometimes I'm wondering if shoe designers really consider comfort when they create shoes. I used to live in really high heels but now my shoes are 4" max, with platforms of course.


----------



## sabrunka

I really like seeing her engage with fans, she seems to be very very sweet. And, she's looking great!


----------



## Nathalya

She looks great!


----------



## bag-princess

*'Beyonce Feminism' and 'Rihanna Womanism' Are College Course Topics*





Nowadays, not only are singers  listened to on the radio, read about in   the headlines and followed on  social media, but they are more   frequently becoming the subjects of  university courses. For the latest   in pop-star studies, the University  of Austin at Texas is offering a   course titled Beyoncé Feminism,  Rihanna Womanism for its spring 2015   semester.
  According to the university website,  students who enroll in the class   should expect more than just an  endless  loop of Crazy in Love or   Umbrella. The course will focus on  how the lyrics, music videos, and   actions of these women express  various aspects of black feminism such   as violence, economic  opportunity, sexuality, standards of beauty,  and  creative  self-expression. As associate professor Natasha Tinsely,  who  works in  the Department of African and African Diaspora Studies  at the  University  of Austin at Texas, sums it up: she hopes that the  course  will shed  light on the role black feminism plays in popular  culture as  well as  everyday life.
  In the wake of the current cultures fixation on girl power   with   Sheryl Sandbergs Lean In, Sophia Amorousos #GirlBoss crusade,  and   celebrities like Lena Dunham at the forefront of the movement  its  no   surprise that celebrity figures are being used as models to examine    the movement.
  According to Kevin Allred, the professor of Feminist Perspectives:   Politicizing Beyoncé  at Rutgers University, featuring celebrities in   course material, like  Beyoncé and Rihanna in this case, is a strategic   way to draw students  in.
  Its a way to speak to the  students in something theyre already   familiar with, Allred tells Yahoo  Style. So if professors use   pop-culture figures, it makes it easier  for students to engage with the   material. And it may get them interested  in the course while  hopefully  introducing them to a whole group of  writers, history or  something  they werent already aware of.


  So what, exactly, does Beyoncé  Feminism and Rihanna Womanism   mean? For one, feminism and womanism  are merely different inflections   of the same word. Allred suggests that  Beyoncé Feminism will entail   positioning the artist in conversation  with US black feminism, while   Rihanna Womanism, (which comes from the  term coined by author Alice   Walker in the 1980s) may explore themes of  feminism experienced by   Caribbean women.
  Skyla Sale, an English major at  the University of Austin at Texas is   excited about the prospects of  taking the course and thinks its   interesting and progressive of the  university to include Beyoncé and   Rihanna in the curriculum. Sophomore  Bria Benjamin is also hoping to   enroll. Even though the title is  sensational, when you look at what   its about, Im excited about the  course because it involves a sect of   feminism that is often forgotten  about and put aside, Benjamin tells   Yahoo Style. Its important to  remember that black feminism and   conventional feminism differ. This  class is all about the cross section   of gender and race in terms of  feminism.
  While Beyoncé is a sensible  choice  she declared that girls run the   world in 2011, named her  world tour The Mrs. Carter Show, and   actually called herself a  modern-day feminist last April in an   interview with Vogue U.K. * the  reason behind using Rihanna as a model   for feminism is not as clear. She  stood her ground during the   notorious domestic violence case with Chris  Brown and is known for her   bold persona and lyrics, but the artist has  yet to publicly embrace  the  f-word. 
  Its too limiting to say who is  or isnt the perfect version of a   feminist, Alfred says. And if  Beyoncé is claiming herself as a   feminist we need to accept it, listen  to it, and investigate it.
  Still some have voiced their  contempt with using certain pop-stars as   the faces of the feminist  movement including singer Annie Lennox, who   recently dismissed Beyoncé  as a feminist in an interview with NPR.   She  referred to the star as feminist lite, disapproving of her overt    sexuality thrusts. But Allred disagrees. The professor suggests that    as the times change, societys classification of what feminism means  and   how universities teach about the topic should too.
  As feminism revolutionizes,  women are become more open sexually and   this doesnt negate the fact  that women shouldnt get paid or treated   equally. Just because a women  is embracing her sexually doesnt mean   politics should be any  different, Alfred says.
  This isnt the first time a  university featured a female pop   star-centric seminar. Skidmore College  offered The Sociology of Miley   Cyrus, this summer while students at  the University of Virginia   recently signed up for a course, GaGa for  Gaga: Sex, Gender and   Identity.






https://www.yahoo.com/style/beyonce-...768367958.html


----------



## Thingofbeauty

*&#8220;It&#8217;s important to remember that black feminism and conventional feminism differ."
*
I have no idea where to start with this.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her M&G pics are always the sweetest, she looks fab.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> *Its important to remember that black feminism and conventional feminism differ."
> *
> I have no idea where to start with this.





Just let it sink in for a few days!  LOL


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Gorg.

I feel like I am repeating myself.


----------



## YSoLovely

Thingofbeauty said:


> *Its important to remember that black feminism and conventional feminism differ."
> *
> I have no idea where to start with this.




As a woman, you're screwed.
As a black women, you're f**ked.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The day a course about Beyonce or Rihanna teaches me a damn thing about feminism I'm done for. *smh*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> As a woman, you're screwed.
> As a black women, you're f**ked.



Pretty much.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The day a course about Beyonce or Rihanna teaches me a damn thing about feminism I'm done for. *smh*


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The day a course about Beyonce or Rihanna teaches me a damn thing about feminism I'm done for. *smh*





indeed!


----------



## .pursefiend.

sabrunka said:


> I really like seeing her engage with fans, she seems to be very very sweet. And, she's looking great!



agreed and she loves kids


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

10/26/14


----------



## Thingofbeauty

So what's the story with the apparent yellow diamond she's been wearing on her engagement finger?


----------



## berrydiva

Did her hand tattoo expand?


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Not in a while.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

What's interesting is the print ad for the perfume looks so janky and yet they STILL photoshopped out the hand tattoo!


----------



## Lapis

Thingofbeauty said:


> *Its important to remember that black feminism and conventional feminism differ."
> *
> I have no idea where to start with this.





YSoLovely said:


> As a woman, you're screwed.
> As a black women, you're f**ked.




LOL I'm guessing they are going to talk about the intersectionality of black + immigrant + woman for Ri's class.
And I agree with the bold, but tis not the place for that convo


----------



## Lounorada

At Nobu Matsuhisa in Beverly Hills last night.


Love that ACNE leather jacket













Dailymail


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

amFAR Gala 10/29/14

Yasssssssssssssss! When I first saw this look on the runway I said Rih has to wear this. She looks gorgeous.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Her makeup is flawless, especially that shade of lipstick with her colouring.

Everything else is pure sh1t. She looks like a harlot. The shoes, the stockings, the awful awful dress. 

Dear God this is a absolute no.


----------



## YSoLovely

Ayyyyyyyyy. I can rock with that!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has a stunning face but that dress is tacky and the stockings paired with those metallic platform shoes look cheap.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the dress, but the styling is terrible. Her makeup looks good.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> Her makeup is flawless, especially that shade of lipstick with her colouring.
> 
> *Everything else is pure sh1t. She looks like a harlot. The shoes, the stockings, the awful awful dress. *
> 
> Dear God this is a absolute no.





Sasha2012 said:


> She has a stunning face *but that dress is tacky and the stockings paired with those metallic platform shoes look cheap*.






yea i am going to have to agree with this!    it may have looked good on the runway but it lost something in translation!


----------



## .pursefiend.

minus the stockings.. i like it. Her face is stunning.


----------



## Lounorada

I like the dress, it looks great on Rih and I'm surprised she doesn't wear more Tom Ford, but the shoes and stockings make the entire look tacky. Hair, make-up and dress are perfection. The look is great once you can't see the stockings and shoes.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like it too minus the stocking. But that is her fashion. The unexpected.


----------



## Sassys

NO to the dress!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

THAT is Tom Ford?!?! No no no no no!

No!

No no no!

And no.


----------



## New-New

.pursefiend. said:


> minus the stockings.. i like it. Her face is stunning.



I like it too. I liked it on the runway. And I still like it. It's very like cocaine haze-y glam like I appreciate that aesthetic.


----------



## Sassys

I like it on the model, but I think it's because her torso is longer. It looks to high up on Rhi.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

No.

That model looks like she's choking. 

Those shoes are just so hideous and cheap looking.

No.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Her and Miley were dressed inappropriately for an AIDS event


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

If I had one criticism it would be the shoes, other than that I love it.

She purchased 35k Harry Winston earrings, a 100k portrait of Elizabeth Taylor and donated an additional 200k for the cause last night. Good for her. 

More pics


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That's wonderful, but I couldn't help but think "No wonder she's always going broke." I feel like she just throws money around without a thought.


----------



## Barbora

Whoever is doing her nails is NOT doing a good job


----------



## Thingofbeauty

No. They're too thick and broad.

Maybe she had them done in Barbados. In all my travels there I have not found a SINGLE person who can do nails properly. It's mind boggling.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she has "cocktail" rings on almost every finger as if the tackiness of the dress is not enough


----------



## Yoshi1296

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> amFAR Gala 10/29/14
> 
> Yasssssssssssssss! When I first saw this look on the runway I said Rih has to wear this. She looks gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 2793239
> View attachment 2793240
> View attachment 2793241
> View attachment 2793242
> View attachment 2793243




Holy crap she is rocking the hell out of that dress! I wish she got rid of the stockings but you can't really see it anyways so it's fine.

I love her so much. Super flawless as usual!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

~Fabulousity~ said:


> she has "cocktail" rings on almost every finger as if the tackiness of the dress is not enough


Girl. That struck me too and I thought, let me hold comment and calm down. But sweet baby Moses in a wicker basket, a cocktail ring is a STATEMENT ring, not a fricking knuckleduster. At some point in dressing you have  to decide, hmmm, am I going to a formal event or am I going to rough up some debtors in an alley. 

For once - just once, I'm not greedy - I'd like to see Rihanna in a well tailored suit with tasteful accessories. And preferably gloves because I'm tired of seeing that hand tattoo. Just once.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Thingofbeauty said:


> THAT is Tom Ford?!?! No no no no no!
> 
> No!
> 
> No no no!
> 
> And no.




You're surprised that it's Tom Ford?
This is what Tom Ford is all about! Sexy and revealing. That's his whole style. He loves to show skin and always has showed skin in some way in his designs.


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> I like it too. I liked it on the runway. And I still like it.* It's very like cocaine haze-y glam like I appreciate* that aesthetic.





she does give off that michelle pfeiffer vibe in "scarface" when she was high in her white dress.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thingofbeauty said:


> Girl. That struck me too and I thought, let me hold comment and calm down. But sweet baby Moses in a wicker basket, a cocktail ring is a STATEMENT ring, not a fricking knuckleduster. At some point in dressing you have  to decide, hmmm, *am I going to a formal event or am I going to rough up some debtors in an alley. *
> 
> For once - just once, I'm not greedy - I'd like to see Rihanna in a well tailored suit with tasteful accessories. And preferably gloves because I'm tired of seeing that hand tattoo. Just once.



:lolots:


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I know he's about sexy and revealing. But always with taste. This looks so poorly executed to me. The cut of the dress is not flattering to the figure and the choice of materials doesn't work together. I think if the silver band under the bust was in the same white cloth instead of that silver&#8230;whatever it is, it might have gelled together better. The cut around the waist makes the wearer look thick. 

And the stocking and shoe combo makes her look like Angelyne, if Angelyne was a $5 hooker on the weekend before payday. This shoe looks like an attempt at sexy orthopaedic footwear!  A nude leg with a minimalist heeled sandal would have worked much better.


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> Girl. That struck me too and I thought, let me hold comment and calm down. But sweet baby Moses in a wicker basket, a cocktail ring is a STATEMENT ring, not a fricking knuckleduster. At some point in dressing you have  to decide, hmmm, am I going to a formal event or am I going to rough up some debtors in an alley.
> 
> *For once - just once, I'm not greedy - I'd like to see Rihanna in a well tailored suit* with tasteful accessories. And preferably gloves because I'm tired of seeing that hand tattoo. Just once.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Don't you DARE bring Elvira Hancock into this folly!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


>


You're evil. 

These are almost as bad!

The last one would work but THAT HAIR!


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


>




Yes. Yes. Yaaaaaasssssssssssss. 

The first look is #ICONIC :cry: Fave slayed that night!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm going to say a little prayer that Kim doesn't try to wear this dress.  Or Mariah.


----------



## Nathalya

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm going to say a little prayer that Kim doesn't try to wear this dress.  Or Mariah.



Oh Lord please no.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm going to say a little prayer that Kim doesn't try to wear this dress.  Or Mariah.





Nathalya said:


> Oh Lord please no.


----------



## YSoLovely

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm going to say a little prayer that Kim doesn't try to wear this dress.  Or Mariah.


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm going to say a little prayer that Kim doesn't try to wear this dress.  Or Mariah.



Oh dear god nooooo.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


>



I like her better thin.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I like her better thin.



Since when is she fat/thick. I just saw her a few months ago at a restaurant and shi is tiny.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Since when is she fat/thick. I just saw her a few months ago at a restaurant and shi is tiny.



Why do you feel the need to question everyone's opinion and read more into than what is said? I never said she was fat. I said I like her better thin. Quite a simple statement as she has fluctuated in her weight.


----------



## Sasha2012

She gives good face and I like that she always looks like she's enjoying herself.

via Zimbio


----------



## NY_Mami

Yoshi1296 said:


> You're surprised that it's Tom Ford?
> This is what Tom Ford is all about! Sexy and revealing. That's his whole style. He loves to show skin and always has showed skin in some way in his designs.



Exactly!


----------



## Sasha2012

A few more.


----------



## NY_Mami

Her haistyle reminds me of Aaliyah's in Romeo Must Die...


----------



## Barbora

Thingofbeauty said:


> No. They're too thick and broad.
> 
> Maybe she had them done in Barbados. In all my travels there I have not found a SINGLE person who can do nails properly. It's mind boggling.



I would be hiding my hands lol

Is anyone else bothered about how the nail polish/lipstick color is clashing with the purple on her dress and shoes?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Barbora said:


> I would be hiding my hands lol
> 
> Is anyone else bothered about how the nail polish/lipstick color is clashing with the purple on her dress and shoes?


It's meant to match her lipstick and purple and orange are complementary colours. Girl, of all the things I dislike in this nails the nails are the very least


----------



## Thingofbeauty

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm going to say a little prayer that Kim doesn't try to wear this dress.  Or Mariah.


You went there, huh?

Now you KNOW you conjured up the mental image of Kim stuffing her 10lbs of silicone into this 5lb dress?


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> She gives good face and I like that she always looks like she's enjoying herself.
> 
> via Zimbio



I like it from the neck up!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I wish I could see her in the suit Gwyneth Paltrow wore. I know it's not her style but it would be nice to see what she would look like as sexy and classy. The few times she's done it she looked so good.

Meh! I guess it's best she get this sh1t out her system now than when she's older (I'm looking at you Mimi)


----------



## Barbora

Thingofbeauty said:


> It's meant to match her lipstick and purple and orange are complementary colours. Girl, of all the things I dislike in this nails the nails are the very least



I don't think they compliment each other at all True! It's just that I'm a nail girl so I'm paying extra attention


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Barbora said:


> I don't think they compliment each other at all True! It's just that I'm a nail girl so I'm paying extra attention


Don't get me wrong, the nails are ugly. I think the nails from the Diamonds video would have worked better.

Wait. I just found out that the hand tattoo she has is not the original Maori tattoo she got but she had it modified after it was done?!? I really did find it surprising that the tattoo looked so much like traditional henna had designs. I have no words. So, she agreed to to the original tattoo without knowing what she was getting?


----------



## Lounorada

NY_Mami said:


> Her haistyle reminds me of Aaliyah's in Romeo Must Die...




Yes! I though her straight hair at the Rogue Man  launch the other day was very Aaliyah too.


----------



## ByeKitty

That entire outfit is hideous.


----------



## .pursefiend.

yall are not going to let Mimi live


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thingofbeauty said:


> Don't get me wrong, the nails are ugly. I think the nails from the Diamonds video would have worked better.
> 
> Wait. I just found out that the hand tattoo she has is not the original Maori tattoo she got but she had it modified after it was done?!? I really did find it surprising that the tattoo looked so much like traditional henna had designs. I have no words. So, she agreed to to the original tattoo without knowing what she was getting?



I remember a fan DM'ing her on Twitter asking her about it shortly after she got it and she said her main reason for getting it was the meaning behind it and for the experience (she's batsh!t crazy because that ish looked like it hurt something serious and she didn't flinch much at all) She kept saying it was unfinished so I guess the henna was the plan all along, IDK. I liked all her tats up until the hand tat. It's fug but I honestly don't pay much attention to it anymore.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/31...-brown-discusses-her-relationship-with-drake/

*Rihanna's Former Boyfriend Chris Brown Discusses Her Recent Relationship with Drake*

a dentist office for a check up on Friday (October 31) in New York City.

The 26-year-old singers former boyfriend Chris Brown recently opened up about their relationship and her recent relationship with Drake.

I have remorse about it, but as far as the situation, me and her [Rihanna] have made amends, Chris shared during an interview with Hot 97. Were good. Im her friend. Shes my friend A lot of it was on me trying again to pick up the pieces. I just wanted to make sure that it was still there. Kind of making amends to her, and showing her that I could be the man that she wanted me to be. Watch the video below!


----------



## morgan20

Hair, sunglasses and coat ditch the rest


----------



## YSoLovely

People gon be maaaaaad at her for wearing that coat! :giggles:


Rih went as a TMNT for Halloween, btw.


----------



## Lounorada

Halloween 2014



























tumblr/dailymail


----------



## Thingofbeauty

BWA HAH HAH!

This is so wrong and yet, so right. She looks like a mouldy ciabatta. It IS the look! Have fun girl.


----------



## Nathalya

Thingofbeauty said:


> BWA HAH HAH!
> 
> This is so wrong and yet, so right. She looks like a *mouldy ciabatta*. It IS the look! Have fun girl.



Dead


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> Halloween 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr/dailymail




Loving her costume! She put a lot of effort! Looks great!


----------



## Nathalya

I love the makeup/bodypaint


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/02/rihanna-returns-to-instagram-badgalriri-is-back/

*Rihanna Returns to Instagram - @badgalriri is Back!!!*

Rihanna has finally made her grand return to the world of Instagram and we can rejoice that @badgalriri is back!!!

The 26-year-old singer famously left the social media app back in May after they took down some of her photos that were deemed to be inappropriate. Rihanna then started posting all of her photos to her Twitter account instead.

Well, after a five month wait, RiRi posted a selfie to her account with the caption, Hellurrr #badgalback.

She also posted an animated photo of a stick figure version of herself holding hands with an Instagram icon along with the caption, #RIHunited #badgalback @instagRam.


----------



## azania

Good that she's back. It wasn't the same without her. She is one of the view celebs who have humor about it.


----------



## ebonyone

The gown for the aids benefit was just ugly so many beautiful gowns out there and she wore this.


----------



## berrydiva

Her album must be coming out soon. Management needs her to get on that PR machine.


----------



## berrydiva

ebonyone said:


> The gown for the aids benefit was just ugly so many beautiful gowns out there and she wore this.


She wore a Tom Ford as he was being honored at the event and I believe she presented him with the award. They sat together.


----------



## jclaybo

berrydiva said:


> Her album must be coming out soon. Management needs her to get on that PR machine.


yep, cause I have seen IG Thots post worst pics and not get deleted and yet Riri gets deleted and yet she magically gets her old account back with all the old pics thats unheard of. Not one single person I know famous or not gets their account back with the pics, they always have to start over.Hell I know some people with 3 back up accounts just for these types of incidents, so Im inclined to believe its go time for PR, but I'm not mad at her IG is where it is at but not buying the inappropriate pic thing


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

jclaybo said:


> yep, cause I have seen IG Thots post worst pics and not get deleted and yet Riri gets deleted and yet she magically gets her old account back with all the old pics thats unheard of. Not one single person I know famous or not gets their account back with the pics, they always have to start over.Hell I know some people with 3 back up accounts just for these types of incidents, so Im inclined to believe its go time for PR, but I'm not mad at her IG is where it is at but not buying the inappropriate pic thing



Instagram released a statement right after her account disappeared stating that they didn't delete her account. The first time it was a 'glitch' so they restored it, and the second time she deleted her account. The whole "kicked off instagram because of naked pics" was the media doing what they do best. One site posts inaccurate info and the rest follow suit. 



> NEW YORK, May 5 (UPI) -- Instagram reinstated Rihanna's account and apologized for its shutdown Monday after some racy photos of her bare backside caused Instagram to disable it.
> *"This account was mistakenly caught in one of our automated systems and very briefly disabled. We apologize for any inconvenience,"* said Instagram in a statement.
> 
> Instagram clarified and added they never took down the singer's page after her account was blocked for several days after her photo of her picture by the pool and it was a simple system error.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.upi.com/Entertainment_Ne...Rihannas-account/6791399322027/#ixzz3Hy8hAhfC



I do think it's hilarious that she's the only one to get her account back tho. Proof that IG does what it wants for who they want to do it for. They'd probably do the same for Bey if she decided to delete and then changed her mind.

I'd like to think we're getting an album soon but IDK...considering she's still recording. Normally we'd have a single and video by now for her 4th quarter releases.  There are rumors of a 'surprise' release but I don't believe that.


----------



## .pursefiend.

well i don't care what the reasoning is.. i'm glad she's back on lol


----------



## Sassys

RIHANNA REVEALS HER SECRET TO PERFECT SKIN
At 26, she's the most-streamed female artist on Spotify, with more than 10 million albums sold, 13 number-one singles, and seven Grammy awards. And that's just the music...

Before meeting Rihanna, I procure the following: a rare tube of RiRi Woothe megastar's 2013 fire-engine red lipstick for M.A.Cand a pair of six-inch python pumps from ELLE's fashion closet. My effort pays off: "Those shoes are killing it," she says, eyeing my borrowed gear. "They're sick. I keep looking at them."

From the fall runways to Twitter feeds worldwide, Rihanna's influence is impossible to ignore, and her fans now have access to that magnetism via her frosty new M.A.C Viva Glam collection. "It's for rock stars," she says. "People who like to have fun."

You've topped every "world's sexiest woman" list. Who do you think should get the title?
Penélope Cruz is the ****. If I could wake up and look like her tomorrow, that would be great. Mia Wallace [Uma Thurman's Pulp Fiction character] is gangsta. She's epic. I'm going to do that bob again. Those bangs.

Who is the sexiest man?
Vince Vaughn. He's amazing. Fantastic.

Do you have any words to live by?
"Avoid obviousness." That is a quote by Leonardo DiCaprio. That's what makes you create something, that's the excitement, that's the thrill.

What's the best part about working with Viva Glam?
The fact that every penny spent goes to the M.A.C AIDS fund: All of it helps save the lives of people who are affected by HIV and AIDS.

You're known for your flawless skin. Do you ever have a bad-face day?
Yeah, right! Please keep telling people that! The morning of the Chanel couture show last year, I was so jet-lagged that I really didn't sleep, and I had some wine the night before. I was like, "Oh my God, I look old as ****! Who is this person?"

What's your quick fix?
When I feel like my skin has had it, I cut all the alcohol completely and overdo the water.

Let's say drinking water isn't enough.
Mix moisturizer and a drop of foundation. That, some mascara, lipstick, and you're good. And fix those brows.

How do you protect your skin at the beach?
I love going home and being reckless with the sun, but I notice now that under my eyes starts to get tan. I hate that! I have to put extra sunscreen there.

Do you have a favorite product?
Lipstick. It draws attention away from any flaws. When someone is wearing lipstick, you just assume they're wearing a full face of makeup. And guys are stupidthey won't notice when you're not.


1. M.A.C Lipstick Viva Glam in Rihanna 2 is packed with metallic bronze pigment; 2. M.A.C Haute & Naughty mascara is Rihanna's go-to lash booster; 3. the singer's fourth fragrance, ROGUE by Rihanna Eau de Parfum, blends jasmine, patchouli, and vanilla; 4. the singer hydrates with CRÈME DE LA MER Moisturizing Gel Cream. 5. RÉVIVE Intensité Crème Lustre Day Firming Moisture Cream with SPF 30 "is great on vacation"; 6. M.A.C Lipglass Viva Glam in Rihanna 2 gives sheer lilac shimmer.


Over the past 20 years, M.A.C has donated a staggering $325 million to AIDS foundations. Rihanna plans to raise $40 million more.

This article appeared in the September issue of ELLE magazine.
elle.com


----------



## Sassys

Instagram


----------



## ByeKitty

She needs to... IDK, wear something else, hair and make-up wise. She looks fug in those Elle pics


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Instagram







i don't like that at all.  is that her real hair???  messy.


----------



## berrydiva

I love her comment about guys being stupid. It's strange, I like Rihanna as the celeb because she gives good face and I like watching her style evolve but not as an entertainer. I know of her songs but don't really listen to her music.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Apparently she did the shoot wearing little makeup and she's wearing her natural hair. It's not a very "pretty" shoot but I don't hate it. The pic with the veil is my favorite.



> "Introducing the real Rihanna: strong, uncompromising, and radically beautiful. Here's music's most massive star as we've never seen before-all dressed up in Fall couture, but boldly stripped down. And I don't mean only that she showed up without makeup on, and, other than some red lipstick for one picture...Stayed that way, with nothing more than a dusting of powder on her face, or that there were no highlights or lowlights. Just her natural hair, loosely tied back to show those incredible bones. No, what I mean is that she didn't "act" for the camera. "As you will see, she was direct, self-aware and self-regarding; not self-aggrandizing, but centered, straightforward..." -Elle on Rihanna


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Excerpt of the interview. Her personality is A1, I love it.

http://www.elle.com/_mobile/pop-culture/cover-shoots/elle-december-2014-cover-girl-rihanna


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

11/2/14


----------



## ByeKitty

At first I thought it was a nose ring, but upon closer inspection, it looks more like a golden hitlerstache.


----------



## Nathalya

Sassys said:


> RIHANNA REVEALS HER SECRET TO PERFECT SKIN
> 
> Do you have a favorite product?
> Lipstick. It draws attention away from any flaws. When someone is wearing lipstick, you just assume they're wearing a full face of makeup. *And guys are stupidthey won't notice when you're not. *



Lol


----------



## AEGIS

I like the pic of her in the cape the best.
But being back on IG seems very PR but I have no problem with it. Rihanna ain't just anybody. She can get her account back.


----------



## knasarae

I'm glad she has her account back... I enjoy it 98% of the time.  Love the TMNT.  It reminds of how detailed Heidi Klum's costumes are (though sometimes she goes a bit too far imo lol).


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 11/2/14
> View attachment 2796799
> View attachment 2796800
> View attachment 2796801
> View attachment 2796802


I feel ashamed to say this but this is actually not causing me pain...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

11/3/14

I like this. FYI, she's wearing Celine F/W'14


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great, I wouldn't be 100% sold on the knitted pant Céline or not, but it makes the look. I would have liked the sweater worn with a dark skinny jean instead.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Is that a fake LV bag/box?


----------



## berrydiva

Bag*Snob said:


> Is that a fake LV bag/box?


No. It's the Frank Gehry bag.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm here for this. Her legs and booty look good in those pants. Hair still needs work.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 11/3/14
> 
> I like this. FYI, she's wearing Celine F/W'14


Is Kanye dressing her now?!!?

The top alone would work. The whole getup together screams gift from overenthusiastic knitting grandma.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Is Kanye dressing her now?!!?
> 
> The top alone would work. *The whole getup together screams gift from overenthusiastic knitting grandma*.


:lolots::lolots:


----------



## knics33

Thingofbeauty said:


> Is Kanye dressing her now?!!?
> 
> The top alone would work. The whole getup together screams gift from overenthusiastic knitting grandma.



Haha you nailed it! This is very Kimye...


----------



## arhient

OMG, I just love how Rihanna wears her LV Frank Bag, it makes me buy one!


----------



## Ladybug09

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 11/3/14
> 
> I like this. FYI, she's wearing Celine F/W'14



The entire outfit looks like something Prince would wear!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ladybug09 said:


> The entire outfit looks like something Prince would wear!!


Oh God YES!


----------



## Lounorada

Ladybug09 said:


> The entire outfit looks like something Prince would wear!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


>


I screamed when I saw this!!! Brilliant!


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> I screamed when I saw this!!! Brilliant!


One of my favourite gifs, ever!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

You know, people have been commenting that she put on weight and I didn't see it before but i definitely see it in this outfit.

And I still don't like that Frank Gehry bag. It looks like she's toting around an emergency sewing kit.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Suitable for so many occasions. 

Prince, your beauty shines in so many eccentric ways. Even though you are perhaps the hairiest little man I have even seen.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> You know, people have been commenting that she put on weight and I didn't see it before but i definitely see it in this outfit.
> 
> *And I still don't like that Frank Gehry bag. It looks like she's toting around an emergency sewing kit*.



Or a very expensive first aid box... I'm not feeling that bag either, it looks impractical and I hate that the handle is on the top of it where it opens, so if you open it you'd better be holding the bottom of it or everything inside will fall out


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Or a very expensive first aid box... I'm not feeling that bag either, it looks impractical and I hate that the handle is on the top of it where it opens, so if you open it you'd better be holding the bottom of it or everything inside will fall out


Yes! Exactly! He may be a master architect but this bag is impractical and ugly.


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> No. It's the Frank Gehry bag.



Yep!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/04/rihanna-shows-tons-of-skin-for-her-esquire-uk-cover-spread/

Rihanna is soaking wet and totally sexy for the cover of Esquire UK&#8216;s December 2014 issue, on newsstands and available as a digital edition on November 6.

The 26-year-old singer went totally topless for the sexy shoot, photographed by the legendary Ellen Von Unwerth. Inside the issue, Rihanna reveals some of the best Bajan recipes she knows.

&#8220;#ESQUIREuk Cla$$ic Ellen to get me in the bathroom!!! @ellenvonunwerth #themartini,&#8221; Rihanna captioned one of the photos on her Instagram account.

NSFW image http://cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-c...f-skin-for-her-esquire-uk-cover-spread-02.jpg


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I see a little aureole and nipple piercing!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

BRB must fudge those numbers in My Fitness Pal to look like dis.


----------



## YSoLovely

Thingofbeauty said:


> You know, people have been commenting that  she put on weight and I didn't see it before but i definitely see it in  this outfit.
> 
> And I still don't like that Frank Gehry bag. It looks like she's toting around an emergency sewing kit.






Lounorada said:


> Or a very expensive first aid box... I'm not feeling that bag either, it looks impractical and I hate that the handle is on the top of it where it opens, so if you open it you'd better be holding the bottom of it or everything inside will fall out




It's a luxurious lunch box.


----------



## Sassys

Tom Ford Pens an Ode to Rihanna's Breasts, Rihanna Expresses Her Appreciation

One thing Tom Ford and Rihanna have in common: They both hold her breasts in high esteem. Most recently, the star showed them off in a pastie-adorned gown by the designer, but it&#8217;s not the first time Ford has felt strongly about showcasing his muse&#8217;s assets. In fact, he recently took to his website to wax poetic about Rihanna&#8217;s bod.

In a blog post addressing the controversy over his daring spring 2015 collection, Ford said he was inspired by many glamorous icons of the past, including Mata Hari, Greta Garbo and Ursula Andress, and he was encouraged to return to the provocative clothes that made him his name in the &#8217;90s. (He even mentions he was encouraged by one A-list fan: Victoria Beckham, who said &#8220;her favorite pair of pants were still a pair that I designed in bronze lurex for Gucci in 1996 [and] the time was right for me to look at my own work from the late &#8217;90s for inspiration.&#8221;

Ford goes on to say that the pasties were a deliberate tribute to &#8220;very young women who have the bodies to pull it off and that is actual pasties as in the case of Miley Cyrus or even a dress that leaves nothing at all to the imagination as worn by Rihanna to the CFDA awards in New York this past summer,&#8221; he says, going on to pay tribute to the star in her head-turning &#8220;naked dress.&#8221;

Get style extras and how-to's on the latest celebrity fashion trends by subscribing to PEOPLE.
&#8220;I was at the CFDA awards as I was receiving a &#8216;Lifetime Achievement Award&#8217; [which I prefer to think of as a 'Mid Life Achievement Award'], and I have to say that Rihanna was for me, that night, one of the most beautiful women that I have ever beheld,&#8221; he writes. &#8220;I had designed several things for her specifically for that evening which she did not wear, but when I saw her it did not matter. I whispered into her ear that she was right not to have worn one of my dresses that night because she looked more beautiful than I have ever seen her look. She was stunning. As [husband] Richard [Buckley] said plainly after the evening, &#8216;If you are as beautiful as Rihanna, you almost owe it to the world to appear in public almost nude&#8217; and I have to say that I wholeheartedly concur.&#8221;



people.com


----------



## Bag*Snob

berrydiva said:


> No. It's the Frank Gehry bag.



Thank you.  I was wondering why it was bent and sideways.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Tom Ford Pens an Ode to Rihanna's Breasts, Rihanna Expresses Her Appreciation
> 
> One thing Tom Ford and Rihanna have in common: They both hold her breasts in high esteem. Most recently, the star showed them off in a pastie-adorned gown by the designer, but its not the first time Ford has felt strongly about showcasing his muses assets. In fact, he recently took to his website to wax poetic about Rihannas bod.
> 
> In a blog post addressing the controversy over his daring spring 2015 collection, Ford said he was inspired by many glamorous icons of the past, including Mata Hari, Greta Garbo and Ursula Andress, and he was encouraged to return to the provocative clothes that made him his name in the 90s. (He even mentions he was encouraged by one A-list fan: Victoria Beckham, who said her favorite pair of pants were still a pair that I designed in bronze lurex for Gucci in 1996 [and] the time was right for me to look at my own work from the late 90s for inspiration.
> 
> Ford goes on to say that the pasties were a deliberate tribute to very young women who have the bodies to pull it off and that is actual pasties as in the case of Miley Cyrus or even a dress that leaves nothing at all to the imagination as worn by Rihanna to the CFDA awards in New York this past summer, he says, going on to pay tribute to the star in her head-turning naked dress.
> 
> Get style extras and how-to's on the latest celebrity fashion trends by subscribing to PEOPLE.
> I was at the CFDA awards as I was receiving a Lifetime Achievement Award [which I prefer to think of as a 'Mid Life Achievement Award'], and I have to say that Rihanna was for me, that night, one of the most beautiful women that I have ever beheld, he writes. I had designed several things for her specifically for that evening which she did not wear, but when I saw her it did not matter. I whispered into her ear that she was right not to have worn one of my dresses that night because she looked more beautiful than I have ever seen her look. She was stunning. As [husband] Richard [Buckley] said plainly after the evening, If you are as beautiful as Rihanna, you almost owe it to the world to appear in public almost nude and I have to say that I wholeheartedly concur.
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


Is it weird that as I'm reading all of Tom's quotes, I'm saying them in his sexy voice in my head?


----------



## morgan20

Lounorada said:


>



This gif is everything


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well damn Rih...

Esquire outtake


----------



## ByeKitty

Hell no!

I feel like I'm on repeat


----------



## Lena186

I don't like this pic


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Hot crotch


----------



## knics33

Nope. She does too much, too much of the time IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well damn Rih...
> 
> Esquire outtake


I'm probably going to be the oddball here but "YAASSSSS" to this pic! lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

(shrug)

I expected her to be nekkid.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Meh. This doesn't bother me. It's what she does and what she's known for. I DO think she can take better pictures than these though.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yeah these are not great photos. That last one is just odd.


----------



## Ladybug09

Esquires just the mens jack off magazine. I dated a guy who used  to keep copies of it on the back of the toilet seat. You know what they do with it.


----------



## Ladybug09

Esquires is just the mens jack off magazine. I dated a guy who used  to keep copies of it on the back of the toilet seat. You know what they do with it.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> Suitable for so many occasions.
> 
> Prince, your beauty shines in so many eccentric ways. Even though you are perhaps the hairiest little man I have even seen.




i was jamming to Adore you on my commute this am!


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Sassys

11/5/14


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her furry pink jacket.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks cute, minus the Timbs.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Esquires is just the mens jack off magazine. I dated a guy who used  to keep copies of it on the back of the toilet seat. You know what they do with it.


Maintenance?


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Maintenance?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

IG

How cute! She looks exactly the same.


----------



## berrydiva

Awww...little Rih Rih is a cutie!


----------



## knasarae

Cute!!

I didn't realize this til just now and maybe it was already said... Rihanna's whole crew went as TMNT for Halloween. Seeing this makes it even cooler to me. Great idea. 

From Melissa's IG


----------



## DC-Cutie

That's the best Melissa has ever looked!


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> That's the best Melissa has ever looked!


----------



## Lounorada

New York, Nov 7th










At Melrose Ballroom Nightclub, NYC, Nov 8th




















tumblr


----------



## Thingofbeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> That's the best Melissa has ever looked!


----------



## Sassys

White House


----------



## berrydiva

She looks great! I think I will forever associate those Chaos sandals with her from now on.


----------



## saira1214

I like. Very appropriate for the setting. The striped shirt underneath is a little suspect though.


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> I like. Very appropriate for the setting. The striped shirt underneath is a little suspect though.


I need help with the definition of suspect in the sentence because I don't think we're using the same one.


----------



## saira1214

berrydiva said:


> I need help with the definition of suspect in the sentence because I don't think we're using the same one.



Ha. I mean out of place.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> That's the best Melissa has ever looked!




:giggles:



Sassys said:


> White House



I like this look


----------



## YSoLovely

Lady OhNaNa looking classy AF. Work bish.


----------



## Lounorada

Love, love, love that look at the White House  She looks gorgeous.


----------



## knasarae

I loved her Olivia Pope & Associates references as well.  I like the outfit.


----------



## Lounorada

instagram/tumblr


----------



## Lena186

Is that Dolce & Gabbana dress?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Not feeling the shirt but this could have been a lot worse AND she looks cute.

Melissa must be turning grey from forever being in Rihanna's shadow.


----------



## Lounorada

Lena186 said:


> Is that Dolce & Gabbana dress?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Her dress is by Stella Jean, F/W'14-15 collection
http://www.lanecrawford.com/pdp/YJH...iliates&utm_campaign=Linkshare_UK&_country=GB


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Her dress is by Stella Jean, F/W'14-15 collection


Every time you do this I feel like I should jump and give you a standing ovation.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Every time you do this I feel like I should jump and give you a standing ovation.


----------



## Lena186

Lounorada said:


> Her dress is by Stella Jean, F/W'14-15 collection
> http://www.lanecrawford.com/pdp/YJH...iliates&utm_campaign=Linkshare_UK&_country=GB



Thank you dear it's so Dolce & Gabbana though!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lounorada

Lena186 said:


> Thank you dear it's so Dolce & Gabbana though!




It does have the D&G look about it, especially from their S/S'13 collection


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Her dress is by Stella Jean, F/W'14-15 collection
> http://www.lanecrawford.com/pdp/YJH...iliates&utm_campaign=Linkshare_UK&_country=GB


Are you magic? lol.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Are you magic? lol.









No, but I like the sound of that!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> No, but I like the sound of that!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm in the minority because I don't care for the dress, but she does look cute and appropriate.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> Melissa must be turning grey from forever being in Rihanna's shadow.



Oh the shade but soooooo true!!!!


----------



## NY_Mami

berrydiva said:


> She looks great! I think I will forever associate those Chaos sandals with her from now on.



Yeah she wears those a lot.... I'm gonna SO a pair soon...


----------



## NY_Mami

TMZ said she was doing Scandal???.... But let me get to the White House Press Room I would be doing my best ***** impression...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Concert for Valor 11/11/14

Another Tom Ford look I knew she'd would wear.


----------



## .pursefiend.

saira1214 said:


> I like. Very appropriate for the setting. The striped shirt underneath is a little suspect though.




i thought it was too.. but according to fashion bomb it's apart of the dress.

But i too thought she looked gorg!


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Concert for Valor 11/11/14
> 
> Another Tom Ford look I knew she'd would wear.
> 
> View attachment 2804457
> View attachment 2804458
> View attachment 2804459
> View attachment 2804460







she looked amazing!!!  just saw some video from this event and she was rocking it!


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Concert for Valor 11/11/14
> 
> Another Tom Ford look I knew she'd would wear.
> 
> View attachment 2804457
> View attachment 2804458
> View attachment 2804459
> View attachment 2804460


She just kills them all.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## knasarae

Good job Rih.  I haven't seen her perform in a while but in the past her face always seemed kinda flat.  She seemed very invested in this performance, sounded good too.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks gorgeous


----------



## Ladybug09

Love that outfit on her!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Fort Belvoir, Virginia (Rogue Man signing) 

She looks pretty. I like her Jason Wu trench dress.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

YES and YES to both outfits!

FINALLY!

Now.If somebody could tell me the name and make of the puce lipstick I'd be grateful


----------



## knasarae

That coat is everything!!!

Here's a throwback pic posted on the NBA's Instagram this morning.  She looked so innocent back then lol.


----------



## Tivo

I adore her style but she's starting to look like a witch, lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

She has definitely changed the nose.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

11/13/14


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Boring


----------



## .pursefiend.

i used to work at Ft Belvoir and I'm mad I didn't know about this.. I would've done a long lunch lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Event 11/18/14 

Pink gingham?!  Hate the outfit but her makeup and hair look nice.


----------



## AEGIS

her nose looks the same to me


----------



## .pursefiend.

she looks beautiful.. love that lipstick


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LOVE the jewellery!

LOVE the make-up especially the lipstick!

I think she looks really good, even if the cut of the suit is a bit&#8230;matronly? The gingham suits her. 

Hate the shoes but that's because I personally hate those shoes that make you look like you're wearing a bread basket on your feet. They do look good on her.

Oh and love the hair!


----------



## Tivo

AEGIS said:


> her nose looks the same to me


Me too.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

AEGIS said:


> her nose looks the same to me





Thingofbeauty said:


> LOVE the jewellery!
> 
> LOVE the make-up especially the lipstick!
> 
> I think she looks really good, even if the cut of the suit is a bitmatronly? The gingham suits her.
> 
> Hate the shoes but that's because I personally hate those shoes that make you look like you're wearing a bread basket on your feet. They do look good on her.
> 
> Oh and love the hair!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Fort Belvoir, Virginia (Rogue Man signing)
> 
> She looks pretty. I like her Jason Wu trench dress.



I like the way she embraces her fans and allows them to embrace her, she doesn't treat them like they have cooties or something


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ig


----------



## terebina786

This chick is so photogenic.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

terebina786 said:


> This chick is so photogenic.


Very


----------



## Lounorada

NYC, Nov 26th















Dailymail


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lord.

It isn't THAT serious


----------



## Sassys

RiRi's very interesting salt and pepper shaker at Thanksgiving


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sassys said:


> RiRi's very interesting salt and pepper shaker at Thanksgiving




LMFAO IM SCREAMING that is the funniest thing I've ever seen!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love that mirror.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I saw that pic yesterday and giggled. Only Rihanna....

Her house looks nice.


----------



## bag-princess

i do despise those black/white/mirrored dining rooms that it seems like every other celeb has.  no imagination at all.   i know they are going for the sophisticated and glam look but it misses me.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> i do despise those black/white/mirrored dining rooms that it seems like every other celeb has.  no imagination at all.   i know they are going for the sophisticated and glam look but it misses me.




I agree. I love a splash of colour or some great prints.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> I agree. I love a splash of colour or some great prints.





yes. let there be light!!  it looks like the dinner after the funeral!


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> yes. let there be light!!  it looks like the dinner after the funeral!




 Yep, it's far too bland and uninventive.


----------



## Lounorada

Instagram


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> RiRi's very interesting salt and pepper shaker at Thanksgiving



She should be ashamed by those salt and pepper shakers.


----------



## YSoLovely

uhpharm01 said:


> She should be ashamed by those salt and pepper shakers.


----------



## uhpharm01

YSoLovely said:


>



Everything else on the table looks great.


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> She should be ashamed by those salt and pepper shakers.



Why?


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> Why?


  because everyone sees and views things differently and it's America and everyone has the right to think and be different.  I would be ashamed to have that on my dinning table.  But not her,  that's fine.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Why?


I kind of get what she's saying.

For me it's not so much that she should be ashamed as, ok, we get it. You're a bad gyal and you love c0ck. Good for you. Rolls eyes, rolls eyes.

She should ashamed Melissa's using her money to buy those boots. Looking very "Survivor" era Destiny's Child.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

uhpharm01 said:


> because everyone sees and views things differently and it's America and everyone has the right to think and be different.  I would be ashamed to have that on my dinning table.  But not her,  that's fine.




Wasn't expecting that answer. 

Just noticed your signature. Good luck with your degree!


----------



## uhpharm01

Thingofbeauty said:


> Wasn't expecting that answer.
> 
> Just noticed your signature. Good luck with your degree!


Hahaha!!Thank you!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

uhpharm01 said:


> because everyone sees and views things differently and it's America and everyone has the right to think and be different.  I would be ashamed to have that on my dinning table.  But not her,  that's fine.




That doesn't make a lick of sense.

She should be ashamed because everyone sees and views things differently and (????) it's America and everyone has the right to think and be different???

Huh? I'm confused.

That's Rih's house. People who come over to TG know her, know what she's about.
If she put them on the table she's clearly not embarrassed by them and neither should she be. *rolleyes* *rolleyes* *rolleyes*.


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> because everyone sees and views things differently and it's America and everyone has the right to think and be different.  I would be ashamed to have that on my dinning table.  But not her,  that's fine.



It's her house. Anyone who is friends with her or family knows she is silly. If they don't like it, then don't go to her house. I doubt her mother or father were there, so she isn't disrespecting them.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> That's Rih's house. People who come over to TG know her, know what she's about.
> If she put them on the table she's clearly not embarrassed by them and neither should she be. *rolleyes* *rolleyes* *rolleyes*.



thank you!!


----------



## uhpharm01

YSoLovely said:


> That doesn't make a lick of sense.
> 
> She should be ashamed because everyone sees and views things differently and (????) it's America and everyone has the right to think and be different???
> 
> Huh? I'm confused.
> 
> That's Rih's house. People who come over to TG know her, know what she's about.
> If she put them on the table she's clearly not embarrassed by them and neither should she be. *rolleyes* *rolleyes* *rolleyes*.



You have wonderful day.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> It's her house. Anyone who is friends with her or family knows she is silly. If they don't like it, then don't go to her house. I doubt her mother or father were there, so she isn't disrespecting them.



You have blessed day.


----------



## uhpharm01

no amount of browbeating  is going to change my opinion. Thank you !!


----------



## Sassys

11/29/14


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> 11/29/14


I'm not sure what's going on in this picture...


----------



## *spoiled*

uhpharm01 said:


> because everyone sees and views things differently and it's America and everyone has the right to think and be different.  I would be ashamed to have that on my dinning table.  But not her,  that's fine.



lighten up


----------



## uhpharm01

*spoiled* said:


> lighten up



You have a very blessed day. I sticking by my views.


----------



## *spoiled*

uhpharm01 said:


> You have a very blessed day. I stick by my views.



thumbs up


----------



## uhpharm01

*spoiled* said:


> lighten up



No!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sigh. 

Is nobody going to discuss Melissa's boots with me?


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Is nobody going to discuss Melissa's boots with me?




The boots are hideous. They look like part of a tacky a$$ 'sexy soldier' costume. Is that the best she could buy with her allowance...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> The boots are hideous. They look like part of a tacky a$$ 'sexy soldier' costume. Is that the best she could buy with her allowance...


She sure as h3l didn't spend it on her hair. Maybe it's been reduced?


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> Instagram


Why does Melissa look so much older and more run down than Rihanna? Aren't they the same age?


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> She sure as h3l didn't spend it on her hair. Maybe it's been reduced?



Reduced or not, she needs a financial adviser in the shape of a good stylist. Now that would be [del]allowance[/del] money well spent.


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Is nobody going to discuss Melissa's boots with me?



We already did lol. Rhi already wore them


----------



## Staci_W

uhpharm01 said:


> She should be ashamed by those salt and pepper shakers.



I find them to be in poor taste.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> We already did. Rhi already wore them



Dang.  Rhi really did wear it best.


----------



## Lounorada

Rih or Melissa wearing them, those boots are ugly.


----------



## YSoLovely

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sigh.
> 
> *Is nobody going to discuss Melissa's boots with me*?




Classic case of _When Trying To Be Rih Goes Bad_.  



buzzworthy


----------



## AEGIS

uhpharm01 said:


> You have wonderful day.





uhpharm01 said:


> You have blessed day.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Reduced or not, she needs a financial adviser in the shape of a good stylist. Now that would be [del]allowance[/del] money well spent.


Man. Those boots are hideous. They look even worse on Rihanna than on Melissa. 

She needs a stylist and a JOB.


----------



## michie

I like her SnP shakers. Great conversation pieces. Personally, I would want one to be black, tho.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> I like her SnP shakers. *Great conversation pieces.* Personally, I would want one to be black, tho.



Here you go http://www.outlandishcreations.com/shop/

I think they are hysterical and I agree with you. Like I said, is it appropriate if your parents are elders are around, no. But if its just you and your pals/friends, I don't see anything wrong with a few laughs at the table.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

michie said:


> I like her SnP shakers. Great conversation pieces. Personally, I would want one to be black, tho.


Personally, I'd want one to be real, but my love life is nobody's concern I guess&#8230;


----------



## AEGIS

Thingofbeauty said:


> Personally, I'd want one to be real, but my love life is nobody's concern I guess



...and I don't want drunk guests to disappear with my SnP shakers either


----------



## uhpharm01

AEGIS said:


>



Haha


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Here you go http://www.outlandishcreations.com/shop/
> 
> I think they are hysterical and I agree with you. Like I said, is it appropriate if your parents are elders are around, no. But if its just you and your pals/friends, I don't see anything wrong with a few laughs at the table.





I think I'm going for the C*cks in a Box.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> I think I'm going for the Cocks in a Box.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

AEGIS said:


> ...and I don't want drunk guests to disappear with my SnP shakers either




Oh GOD.

Shudder.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

YSoLovely said:


> I think I'm going for the Cocks in a Box.


There's a product called cocks in a box?!

I'll be back soon


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Here you go http://www.outlandishcreations.com/shop/
> 
> I think they are hysterical and I agree with you. Like I said, is it appropriate if your parents are elders are around, no. But if its just you and your pals/friends, I don't see anything wrong with a few laughs at the table.



I think her grandfather was with her for thanksgiving, I know I saw him pictured with Rih in NYC a couple of days before Thanksgiving...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> I think her grandfather was with her for thanksgiving, I know I saw him pictured with Rih in NYC a couple of days before Thanksgiving...


Let's hope poor grandpa has been told to lay off the sodium&#8230;

Went to the website. Why would I want a teacup marked "Whore"?


----------



## AEGIS

uhpharm01 said:


> Haha



No I genuinely liked your responses.  They made me laugh bc it's something I would say


----------



## uhpharm01

AEGIS said:


> No I genuinely liked your responses.  They made me laugh bc it's something I would say


Sorry about the misunderstanding.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> I think I'm going for the C*cks in a Box.



 

11/30/14


----------



## AEGIS

...this reminds me to get my leather baseball cap from my parent's house


----------



## uhpharm01

Thingofbeauty said:


> I'm not sure what's going on in this picture...



Oh this is the new guy that's been keeping her company when she isn't in the studio.


----------



## berrydiva

uhpharm01 said:


> You have wonderful day.





uhpharm01 said:


> You have blessed day.


 This just tickled me. lol


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Had me giggling too


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Dude in the pic of an old friend. He's been hanging with Rih, Melissa and co for years....


----------



## uhpharm01

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Dude in the pic of an old friend. He's been hanging with Rih, Melissa and co for years....



Oh well. That website I looked at was wrong.


----------



## Nathalya

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Dude in the pic of an old friend. He's been hanging with Rih, Melissa and co for years....



I love your avi!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> i do despise those black/white/mirrored dining rooms that it seems like every other celeb has.  no imagination at all.   i know they are going for the sophisticated and glam look but it misses me.





bag-princess said:


> yes. let there be light!!  it looks like the dinner after the funeral!





Lounorada said:


> Yep, it's far too bland and uninventive.





I agree about the salt and pepper shakers being inappropriate to have for grandma and grandpa.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Tivo said:


> Why does Melissa look so much older and more run down than Rihanna? Aren't they the same age?





My thoughts also, probably drugs.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thingofbeauty said:


> Let's hope poor grandpa has been told to lay off the sodium
> 
> Went to the website. *Why would I want a teacup marked "Whore"?*




:giggles: some people will buy anything


----------



## Tivo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> :giggles: some people will buy anything


Unless she lives at the Bunny Ranch or some other brothel, it's really immature. As fabulous as Rihanna is her childish behavior tells the real story. She's getting too old for it. Like, grow up.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Tivo said:


> Unless she lives at the Bunny Ranch or some other brothel, it's really immature. As fabulous as Rihanna is her childish behavior tells the real story. She's getting too old for it. Like, grow up.



Yeah she's definitely immature.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

12/1/14 British Fashion Awards

Her face and accessories are fab but I don't like the McCartney blazer.


----------



## YSoLovely

Face on fleek! 

Olivier must have got his life and then sum tonight!


----------



## lovieluvslux

I like hair, makeup and jewelry.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Tivo said:


> Unless she lives at the Bunny Ranch or some other brothel, it's really immature. As fabulous as Rihanna is her childish behavior tells the real story. She's getting too old for it. Like, grow up.



Why is it childish?

Conforming to others' ideals about what is appropriate is not growth, that's being worn down.

Her house, her social media...not harming anyone else. Her choice. Period.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I like the makeup, the earrings, the heels. Everything else needs to change and that outfit needs to burn.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

twinkle.tink said:


> Why is it childish?
> 
> Conforming to others' ideals about what is appropriate is not growth, that's being worn down.
> 
> Her house, her social media...not harming anyone else. Her choice. Period.



Agreed. Part of her appeal for me is that she's fun and makes no apologies or excuses for who she is. I'd hate for her to "mature" and turn into an uptight robot...we have enough of those running around.


----------



## AEGIS

So are those really Olivier's cheekbones?
Rhanna is still in her 20s lol. How is that immature?  I mean I am in my 20s and I don't want that sheit but I don't think she's immature for it.


----------



## Tivo

twinkle.tink said:


> Why is it childish?
> 
> Conforming to others' ideals about what is appropriate is not growth, that's being worn down.
> 
> Her house, her social media...not harming anyone else. Her choice. Period.


It's not just the accoutrements it's everything. Her behavior on social media, her nasty attitude at times, it's everything. I love me some Rih Rih but she doesn't seem happy at all. She's constantly doing the most and doesn't need to.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Tivo said:


> It's not just the accoutrements it's everything. Her behavior on social media, her nasty attitude at times, it's everything. I love me some Rih Rih but she doesn't seem happy at all. She's constantly doing the most and doesn't need to.


It's the nasty attitude that gets me the most.

Her cyber bullying is trite and unacceptable. Bullying is too big a problem for her to get a pass


----------



## YSoLovely

Rih's not a bully. :weird: She's never coming at people just because, but she's not someone to be messed with either.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

YSoLovely said:


> Rih's not a bully. :weird: She's never coming at people just because, but she's not someone to be messed with either.


I think she is. 

She sometimes hides behind Melissa but she's bullied various other artistes and several fans. The worse for me was when she called Karreuche a rice cake when she was trying to get back with Chris Brown around the time of "Cake" collaboration they did together.

It is childish and takes away from her appeal for me.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I'm actually surprised Rihanna doesn't have a worse reputation than she does. I like some of her music, but I cannot stand her attitude, especially at some of her followers. It's so immature and trashy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Rih's not a bully. :weird: She's never coming at people just because, but she's not someone to be messed with either.



Chicks throw shade and then hide and play victim. Rih claps back directly and all of sudden she's the big, bad bully. Ciara came at her first, she clapped back. K____ and her cronies had been talking real slick on IG, so she clapped back; same thing happened with Teyana Taylor. The GP's impression of her and what fans know and get to see and is drastically different. It's crazy.
Her skin is unreal. So luminous and gorgeous.


----------



## Tivo

FLAWLESS!!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks great.

She is immature as is her BFF at times. IMO. But the industry seems to really like her. I don't think I have ever heard a bad word about her in terms of working relationships.  Though I think she lacks professionalism when it comes to touring.

 I have seen her come for people unsolicited. Starting with Teyana Taylor. Which blew up in Teyana's face in the end. I haven't been keeping up with her every move but those incidents seem to be getting fewer and far between. So perhaps she is growing.


----------



## .pursefiend.

twinkle.tink said:


> Why is it childish?
> 
> Conforming to others' ideals about what is appropriate is not growth, that's being worn down.
> 
> *Her house, her social media...not harming anyone else. Her choice. Period.*



agreed


----------



## berrydiva

Rihanna is definitely a bully who has come for people that didn't send for her, so to speak. She's still young and I'm sure her maturity slightly stunted by growing up in the entertainment industry. However she seem to have been maturing the past few years.


----------



## ByeKitty

I remember her making fun of a fan on Twitter. She is very unlikeable to me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If it is that chick that looked like WuTang. Well I had a laugh because she looked dumb and was too young to be wearing such clothing. Her parents deserved a dragging.

Compare Rihanna to some of these other stars of today, Minaj, Iggy, Ariana, I don't think her attitude has ever been reported as stank as theirs.


----------



## ByeKitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> If it is that chick that looked like WuTang. Well I had a laugh because she looked dumb and was too young to be wearing such clothing. Her parents deserved a dragging.
> 
> Compare Rihanna to some of these other stars of today, Minaj, Iggy, Ariana, I don't think her attitude has ever been reported as stank as theirs.



LOL yes! And while I agree that she looked ridiculous, Rihanna was way out of line there IMO.


----------



## .pursefiend.

BagOuttaHell said:


> If it is that chick that looked like* WuTang*. Well I had a laugh because she looked dumb and was too young to be wearing such clothing. Her parents deserved a dragging.
> 
> Compare Rihanna to some of these other stars of today, Minaj, Iggy, Ariana, I don't think her attitude has ever been reported as stank as theirs.




BYEEE


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> *If it is that chick that looked like WuTang.* Well I had a laugh because she looked dumb and was too young to be wearing such clothing. Her parents deserved a dragging.
> 
> Compare Rihanna to some of these other stars of today, Minaj, Iggy, Ariana, I don't think her attitude has ever been reported as stank as theirs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just wish the word "bully" would be used properly.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> I just wish the word "bully" would be used properly.



It's not being used properly by definition?


----------



## Lounorada

Arriving back at her hotel after the British Fashion Awards, Dec 1st


tumblr


----------



## DC-Cutie

Not to me. So what she gets rude on social media?  She's never presented herself to be an angle, but she's got a quick mouth. Some people can't handle her comebacks. 

Now, I might be aging myself (40) but back in my schooling days a bully was someone that constantly picked on another kid. Over and over. 

When I hear people using it now, I'm thinking the person isn't a bully, just rude or speaking their mind. On these reality shows, if one person says something to another, they get mad and says 'you're being a bully'

I don't get it.  It's used too much and wrong


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> Not to me. So what she gets rude on social media?  She's never presented herself to be an angle, but she's got a quick mouth. Some people can't handle her comebacks.
> 
> Now, I might be aging myself (40) but back in my schooling days a bully was someone that constantly picked on another kid. Over and over.
> 
> When I hear people using it now, I'm thinking the person isn't a bully, just rude or speaking their mind. On these reality shows, if one person says something to another, they get mad and says 'you're being a bully'
> 
> I don't get it.  It's used too much and wrong



I agree. Snapping back, being quick-on-your-feet or having a better comeback is not being a bully. Nowadays, the minute you say something a person doesn't like, you're a "bully". That's not what a bully is.


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> Arriving back at her hotel after the British Fashion Awards, Dec 1st
> 
> 
> tumblr


Beautiful.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Not to me. So what she gets rude on social media?  She's never presented herself to be an angle, but she's got a quick mouth. Some people can't handle her comebacks.
> 
> Now, I might be aging myself (40) but back in my schooling days a bully was someone that constantly picked on another kid. Over and over.
> 
> When I hear people using it now, I'm thinking the person isn't a bully, just rude or speaking their mind. On these reality shows, if one person says something to another, they get mad and says 'you're being a bully'
> 
> I don't get it.  It's used too much and wrong


Ahh. I see. I actually just use the actual definition of the word.  We're about the same age, but to me, bullying is when you basically have a tendency to physically and/or verbally intimidate someone you perceive as weaker and/or not going to challenge you simply because you can. It doesn't have to be the same person over and over; it only needs to be that you exhibit that behavior consistently. Rihanna has definitely exhibited that behavior to me on social media many times which is what makes me classify her as one.

Going back and forth with someone or being witty with a good comeback is not bullying because that describes both parties participating but attacking someone who did nothing to deserve your attack is bullying. I don't watch reality TV so maybe my perception of the new usage of the word is skewed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok. We will just agree to disagree.

I don't follow her on social media. I just seen screen captures of dialogues. It seems to me that the fans/followers come at her FIRST and she says her peace.


----------



## ByeKitty

I love that coat she's wearing in the last pictures... I usually hate the long acrylic nails she insists on wearing, but that bright green color goes well with the coat.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Ahh. I see. I actually just use the actual definition of the word.  We're about the same age, but to me, bullying is when you basically have a tendency to physically and/or verbally intimidate someone you perceive as weaker and/or not going to challenge you simply because you can. It doesn't have to be the same person over and over; it only needs to be that you exhibit that behavior consistently. Rihanna has definitely exhibited that behavior to me on social media many times which is what makes me classify her as one.
> 
> Going back and forth with someone or being witty with a good comeback is not bullying because that describes *both parties participating* but attacking someone who did nothing to deserve your attack is bullying. I don't watch reality TV so maybe my perception of the new usage of the word is skewed.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok. We will just agree to disagree.
> 
> I don't follow her on social media. I just seen screen captures of dialogues. It seems to me that the fans/followers come at her FIRST and she says her peace.


I don't follow her either but she's had quite a few 'incidents' (if I can call if that) where she's come for people with no provocation.


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> If it is that chick that looked like WuTang. Well I had a laugh because she looked dumb and was too young to be wearing such clothing. *Her parents deserved a dragging.*
> 
> Compare Rihanna to some of these other stars of today, Minaj, Iggy, Ariana, I don't think her attitude has ever been reported as stank as theirs.




Bahahahahaha. I remember that chick. 
Add her friends to that list. Someone should have taken her aside and told her she looked a plum fool. 

Again, I didn't see this as Rih bullying her fan. That girl thought she looked thebomb.com and it took Rih (not her parents, friends or other family) to tell her she looked amess.org. 
So kind of Rih to look out for the youngins.


----------



## Nathalya

I don't remember that story and I'm curious now


----------



## DC-Cutie

I want to take her latest vine clip and turn it into my ringtone!


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> I want to take her latest vine clip and turn it into my ringtone!



the one where she was like "moveeee.. move out my wheeeeey muddaf**a" *in my best island accent*


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> the one where she was like "moveeee.. move out my wheeeeey muddaf**a" *in my best island accent*



That's the one!! 

Before someone claims she was bullying p, she did say 'excuse me' first


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> That's the one!!
> 
> Before someone claims she was bullying p, she did say 'excuse me' first




 that video had me rolling last night. this gay guy in my store is OBSESSED with her and he kept playing that video. and you're right.. she did say excuse me first


----------



## *spoiled*

DC-Cutie said:


> That's the one!!
> 
> Before someone claims she was bullying p, she did say 'excuse me' first



sure did! lol  when will ppl learn to move when a black woman says "excuse me"?  LOL  I love it.


----------



## YSoLovely

Nathalya said:


> I don't remember that story and I'm curious now



*Rihanna Cyberbullies PromBat Girl*











> Rihanna cyberbullied a fan named Alexis, called PromBat on Twitter, for  copying her dress. Alexis said of Rihanna&#8217;s Tweets: &#8216;I was very  offended. Why throw shade on it when you had on the exact same thing.  The poses was different but the outfit wasn&#8217;t.. She doesn&#8217;t love her  fans like she says she does.&#8217;
> 
> http://www.all-the-news.com/other/rihanna-cyberbullies-prombat-girl


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Not to me. So what she gets rude on social media?  She's never presented herself to be an angle, but she's got a quick mouth. Some people can't handle her comebacks.
> 
> Now, I might be aging myself (40) but back in my schooling days a bully was someone that constantly picked on another kid. Over and over.
> 
> When I hear people using it now, I'm thinking the person isn't a bully, just rude or speaking their mind. On these reality shows, if one person says something to another, they get mad and says 'you're being a bully'
> 
> I don't get it.  It's used too much and wrong



Thank You!!! Making a comment about someone whether you like them or not or you like or dislike their outfit is not bullying. Purposley stalking someone or constantly harassing them is bullying.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Thank You!!! Making a comment about someone whether you like them or not or you like or dislike their outfit is not bullying. Purposley stalking someone or constantly harassing them is bullying.



I'm just saying, as many comments that we make on this forum towards celebs, would that make us ALL bullies??


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just saying, as many comments that we make on this forum towards celebs, would that make us ALL bullies??



Took the words right out of my mouth!!


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> *Rihanna Cyberbullies PromBat Girl*
> 
> View attachment 2820774
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820775



I forget, Did Rhi make a comment with the pic when she posted it?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

12/2/14

She looks good.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> I forget, Did Rhi make a comment with the pic when she posted it?





>



for the first one and



> She gets it



for the 2nd.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> for the first one and
> 
> 
> 
> for the 2nd.



I don't consider this bullying. If you post a picture of someone and say "I think they look silly", that is not bullying. That is your opinion of that person. She did exactly what we do here on the celeb threads and exactly what we do, when we see people on the streets looking crazy and take a pic of it and text to our friends.


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> Not to me. So what she gets rude on social media?  She's never presented herself to be an angle, but she's got a quick mouth. Some people can't handle her comebacks.
> 
> Now, I might be aging myself (40) but back in my schooling days a bully was someone that constantly picked on another kid. Over and over.
> 
> When I hear people using it now, I'm thinking the person isn't a bully, just rude or speaking their mind. On these reality shows, if one person says something to another, they get mad and says 'you're being a bully'
> 
> I don't get it.  It's used too much and wrong





michie said:


> I agree. Snapping back, being quick-on-your-feet or having a better comeback is not being a bully. Nowadays, the minute you say something a person doesn't like, you're a "bully". That's not what a bully is.




IA w/you both.  

When she and Karotkate had their issue it was 2 girls fighting over the same man.  Were they supposed to be friendly and bffs? No, they both threw grenades at one another. All is fair in love and war.

She made fun of Teyana bc they don't like each other.  When Rihanna's video came out, T made a video of her twerking to "show her how it's done" and to show tha Rihanna couldn't dance/was whack.  

The prom girl?  It wasn't nice but I don't consider that bullying. 

I would never describe Rihanna as a bully.  I can use a lot of negative adjectives to describe her but bully is not one.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> I don't consider this bullying. If you post a picture of someone and say "I think they look silly", that is not bullying. That is your opinion of that person. She did exactly what we do here on the celeb threads and exactly what we do, when we see people on the streets looking crazy and take a pic of it and text to our friends.




I agree. That girl put herself out there on the internet. Pretty sure Rih wasn't the first or last to make fun of her outfit.
Sucks that it was her idol /someone she admired, but that's life.


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just saying, as many comments that we make on this forum towards celebs, would that make us ALL bullies??







Sassys said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth!!




Agreed!


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> I don't consider this bullying. If you post a picture of someone and say "I think they look silly", that is not bullying. That is your opinion of that person. She did exactly what we do here on the celeb threads and exactly what we do, when we see people on the streets looking crazy and take a pic of it and text to our friends.




OMG, please don't check us too hard!!!! This is soooo true. And while people may reply and say I don't do that, I sure as heck do (there should be a thread where we can post pictures of the random foolishness we encounter!) because if I just told the stores about what I see no one would believe me! 

Also, did the prom girl post the side by side picture of her and Rih before Rih chimed in?  I can't recall.  I don't follow many celebs on IG.


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> OMG, please don't check us too hard!!!! This is soooo true. And while people may reply and say I don't do that, I sure as heck do (t*here should be a thread where we can post pictures of the random foolishness we encounter!*) because if I just told the stores about what I see no one would believe me!
> 
> Also, did the prom girl post the side by side picture of her and Rih before Rih chimed in?  I can't recall.  I don't follow many celebs on IG.



I agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The things I text my friends would blow your mind


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> I agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The things I text my friends would blow your mind




Sassys, it's a wonder I haven't gotten caught &#128521;!  But I just am not able to believe my eyes!  And my friends, at this point, have become dependent on my candids.  A few of them are so silly that when we're together and we come across something that's hilariously ridiculous they'll say, "Take a picture! Take a picture!" like a little kid.


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 12/2/14
> 
> She looks good.
> 
> View attachment 2820793
> View attachment 2820794
> View attachment 2820795
> View attachment 2820796


This chick is so fly. Like, damn. This is the look Beyonce is always striving for but never gets right. 
Step aside and let Rih werq.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Tivo said:


> This chick is so fly. Like, damn. This is the look Beyonce is always striving for but never gets right.
> Step aside and let Rih werq.


Nah. Step aside and let Rih pose.

Beyonce can werk aka dance/perform/entertain. 

Rih gives good face but that narcoleptic fowl walking across a dirt road thing that she passes off as dancing needs to be addressed!


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> *Rihanna Cyberbullies PromBat Girl*
> 
> View attachment 2820774
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820775


The Wu symbol tho.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

YSoLovely said:


> I agree. That girl put herself out there on the internet. Pretty sure Rih wasn't the first or last to make fun of her outfit.
> Sucks that it was her idol /someone she admired, but that's life.



But Rihanna is a celebrity, and for her to put down a girl who obviously admires her, is b*tchy. Just because someone "puts themselves out there" doesn't mean they deserve to get made fun of. So, if I see you walking down the street in what I think is a hideous outfit, or make fun of your facebook picture, it's acceptable because you're "putting yourself out there"?  Plus, it's someone who is her FAN. It's simply rude and b*tchy to insult someone whose admiration made you rich and famous.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Kitties Are Cute said:


> But Rihanna is a celebrity, and for her to put down a girl who obviously admires her, is b*tchy. Just because someone "puts themselves out there" doesn't mean they deserve to get made fun of. So, if I see you walking down the street in what I think is a hideous outfit, or make fun of your facebook picture, it's acceptable because you're "putting yourself out there"?  Plus, it's someone who is her FAN. It's simply rude and b*tchy to insult someone whose admiration made you rich and famous.




I do think Rihanna is maturing and I'm curious to see where this new maturity may take her.

I know she says she's not a role model. But very rarely do people decide to actually put themselves out there as role models. I think she can be silly, kooky, smart mouthed etc. But I think she is uniquely placed to be something special. She is a poor girl that came from a tiny island known for little opportunity for its people. Growing up she was teased over her looks (her forehead etc) so she knows what unkind words feel like. 

She has very little singing ability - let's be honest, with a different face/body we would not know who she was. She is a survivor of violence who overcame it and many other obstacles to realise her dreams. People WILL see her story as inspirational. 

I'm not telling anybody how to live their life but in my opinion she can do better. There are admirable things about her and, like I said, there hasn't been a negative story in a while.

P.S. If I'm not mistaken the girl actually made the outfit herself and in other pictures she looked good in it - she has a great body. That pic was just unfortunate. I also think Rihanna was the one who did the side by side comparison. I don't remember what her comment was though.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Getting off of IG for a while did wonders.


----------



## bag-princess

Kitties Are Cute said:


> But Rihanna is a celebrity, and for her to put down a girl who obviously admires her, is b*tchy. Just because someone "puts themselves out there" doesn't mean they deserve to get made fun of. So, if I see you walking down the street in what I think is a hideous outfit, or make fun of your facebook picture, it's acceptable because you're "putting yourself out there"?  Plus, it's someone who is her FAN. It's simply rude and b*tchy to insult someone whose admiration made you rich and famous.





ITA with this.  there was no need to downgrade the girl for thousands to see.  i would have kept my mouth closed in public and ignored it.  she was not obligated to comment.  what i texted or said to my family/friends about it in private - that is totally different.


----------



## Sassys

Kitties Are Cute said:


> But Rihanna is a celebrity, and for her to put down a girl who obviously admires her, is b*tchy. Just because someone "puts themselves out there" doesn't mean they deserve to get made fun of. So, if I see you walking down the street in what I think is a hideous outfit, or make fun of your facebook picture, it's acceptable because you're "putting yourself out there"?  Plus, it's someone who is her FAN. It's simply rude and b*tchy to insult someone whose admiration made you rich and famous.



But, when the girl posted the pic, how would Rhi know she was a fan?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Anyone remember this? I wanted Teairra Mari's angry behind to win  Love Amerie though


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kitties Are Cute said:


> But Rihanna is a celebrity, and for her to put down a girl who obviously admires her, is b*tchy. Just because someone "puts themselves out there" doesn't mean they deserve to get made fun of. So, if I see you walking down the street in what I think is a hideous outfit, or make fun of your facebook picture, it's acceptable because you're "putting yourself out there"?  Plus, it's someone who is her FAN. It's simply rude and b*tchy to insult someone whose admiration made you rich and famous.



Prombat was the topic of discussion on Twitter for hrs before Rih said anything and the girl was loving the attention. I posted screencaps from her Twitter when the incident happened. It wasn't until Rih said something that she pretended to be butt hurt about it. She went from being excited that she was gonna be famous to pretending like her feelings were hurt after Rih said something. She just wanted the attention and it worked.

Her relationship with her fans is almost second to none. Not many other celebs go out of their way to accomodate fans the way she does, it's part of the reason her fans go so hard.


----------



## saira1214

Those green nails are not the business.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> Anyone remember this? I wanted Teairra Mari's angry behind to win  Love Amerie though




Tierra STILL mad!!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Tierra STILL mad!!!!



as sh-t!


----------



## knasarae

Well at least she got Ray J back from Princess.  :lolots:




I'm sorry but I just made myself so weak! Lmaoooooo


----------



## .pursefiend.

knasarae said:


> Well at least she got Ray J back from Princess.  :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I just made myself so weak! Lmaoooooo



you have no idea how many times I watched him push that girl in the pool! Thank goodness for DVR


----------



## knasarae

.pursefiend. said:


> you have no idea how many times I watched him push that girl in the pool! Thank goodness for DVR



I saved that on my DVR JUST FOR THAT SCENE.  And real estate on my DVR is at a premium right now lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I watched it 3x and cackled louder with each view.


----------



## .pursefiend.




----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Prombat


 I really don't know what you said after this word because I'm still cackling.


----------



## DC-Cutie

knasarae said:


> Well at least she got Ray J back from Princess.  :lolots:



Not to quick there, Ray J posted pics of him with Princess and her family over thanksgiving. 

Tierra stay loosing 



.pursefiend. said:


> you have no idea how many times I watched him push that girl in the pool! Thank goodness for DVR



That was the most eloquent fall into a pool ever!


----------



## berrydiva

Who is Princess?


----------



## Nathalya

Lol at those dancemoves


----------



## Lounorada

I have no idea what is going on in the last page or so.


----------



## Lounorada

She's really making me want to get those Stella McCartney sunglasses... 


Arriving in New York
















tumblr


----------



## .pursefiend.

berrydiva said:


> Who is Princess?





Lounorada said:


> I have no idea what is going on in the last page or so.



Princess is Ray J's new girlfriend. They were on Love and Hip Hop together. I posted the video with Teairra Mari (Ray J's old girlfriend) that's how we got on her and Princess sinking like a rock to the bottom of the pool


----------



## .pursefiend.

She looks cute with a bun


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> Not to quick there, Ray J posted pics of him with Princess and her family over thanksgiving.
> 
> Tierra stay loosing



Whaaaaa?????


----------



## Lounorada

.pursefiend. said:


> Princess is Ray J's new girlfriend. They were on Love and Hip Hop together. I posted the video with Teairra Mari (Ray J's old girlfriend) that's how we got on her and Princess sinking like a rock to the bottom of the pool


 

Ahhh, I see! I get it now  
For a second I was wondering why is Ray J popping up in Rih's thread?  
I haven't heard of Teairra Mari in a looonnng time...  
And there is a grown woman with the name Princess?? 
 Thanks for the reply!


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Ahhh, I see! I get it now
> For a second I was wondering why is Ray J popping up in Rih's thread?
> *I haven't heard of Teairra Mari in a looonnng time... *
> And there is a grown woman with the name Princess??
> Thanks for the reply!




_My sponsor... my sponsor... oohhhh... my sponsor... _<<<---- or sth like that, right? 


I think her full name is Princess Love, but it's possible I got her confused with Money Mayweather's bird bath.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> _My sponsor... my sponsor... oohhhh... my sponsor... _<<<---- or sth like that, right?
> 
> 
> I think her full name is Princess Love, but it's possible I got her confused with Money Mayweather's bird bath.




Oh yeah!!!!  I honestly couldn't remember a single song of hers.


I had to Google, lyrics go: 
_'I got myself a sponsor
 Yeeaaah (to fill up a drank for me)
 Yeeaaah (to fill up a tank for me)
 Yeeaaah (to put something in the bank for)
 I got myself a sponsor'_
 Jeez, no wonder her career didn't take off.


As for the name Princess... Princess Love... I SMH.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Oh yeah!!!!  I honestly couldn't remember a single song of hers.
> 
> 
> I had to Google, lyrics go:
> _'I got myself a sponsor
> Yeeaaah (to fill up a drank for me)
> Yeeaaah (to fill up a tank for me)
> Yeeaaah (to put something in the bank for)
> I got myself a sponsor'_
> Jeez, no wonder her career didn't take off.
> 
> 
> As for the name Princess... Princess Love... I SMH.




Hood Anthem tbh.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Hood Anthem tbh.




Thot anthem :lolots::lolots:


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Thot anthem :lolots::lolots:



Well... it's undeniable, innit?










I need Rih's coat in my life, btw.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Well... it's undeniable, innit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need Rih's coat in my life, btw.


 

:lolots:


And the coat is by The Reformation and can be yours for $498 (roughly &#8364;404) 
https://www.thereformation.com/products/orson-coat-miller


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I have no idea what's going on here&#8230;

And I am grateful.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> And the coat is by The Reformation and can be yours for $498 (roughly 404)
> https://www.thereformation.com/products/orson-coat-miller




Awwww booo. The coat looks better on Rih. 
Sabel's mine, though.


----------



## .pursefiend.

that gif  who momma is that?!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thingofbeauty said:


> I have no idea what's going on here
> 
> And I am grateful.





.pursefiend. said:


> that gif  who momma is that?!


----------



## Swanky

*Rihanna Threatened By Jeweler You Jacked Our Patriotic Pic!*

 *        12/5/2014 12:40 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE
*




Rihanna*'spatriotic gesture to U.S. troops has backfired over the picture she used to make her point ... and now the company that owns the pic has a novel way she can make good.

Coronet Diamonds created the image and posted it on its website November 11 -- Veteran's Day. Apparently the famous Barbadian liked it so much ... she posted it on her Instagram, and Twitter, but she kind of deceived her followers by Photoshopping herself into the image and then removing the jewelry company's hashtag.

So we found out Coronet has sent Rihanna a cease and desist letter. They'll settle for an apology on Rihanna's social media platforms ... an apology that makes it clear Coronet created the image.

Now let's talk about what Coronet really wants. It wants some free advertising ... which they will get in a big way with Rihanna's 142 MILLION followers.

Coronet is smart. The end.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3L23Oe8ZQ


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Rihanna Threatened By Jeweler You Jacked Our Patriotic Pic!*
> 
> *        12/5/2014 12:40 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> *ll-media.tmz.com/2014/12/04/1204-rihanna-america-instagram-9.jpg
> Rihanna*'spatriotic gesture to U.S. troops has backfired over the picture she used to make her point ... and now the company that owns the pic has a novel way she can make good.
> 
> Coronet Diamonds created the image and posted it on its website November 11 -- Veteran's Day. Apparently the famous Barbadian liked it so much ... she posted it on her Instagram, and Twitter, but she kind of deceived her followers by Photoshopping herself into the image and then removing the jewelry company's hashtag.
> 
> So we found out Coronet has sent Rihanna a cease and desist letter. They'll settle for an apology on Rihanna's social media platforms ... an apology that makes it clear Coronet created the image.
> 
> Now let's talk about what Coronet really wants. It wants some free advertising ... which they will get in a big way with Rihanna's 142 MILLION followers.
> 
> *Coronet is smart. The end.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3L23Oe8ZQ





yep.   and she or whomever she will blame it on - was just stupid!! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

it's their lucky day!


----------



## Sassys

12/3/14


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'll be shocked if she issues them an apology...a fan made it and she reposted it like she always does. I wonder how this will play out.

I wonder how long her natural hair is at the moment, I like the bun on her.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Lounorada said:


> She's really making me want to get those Stella McCartney sunglasses...
> 
> 
> Arriving in New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr



I need this jumpsuit in my life.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Rihanna Threatened By Jeweler You Jacked Our Patriotic Pic!*
> 
> *        12/5/2014 12:40 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> *ll-media.tmz.com/2014/12/04/1204-rihanna-america-instagram-9.jpg
> Rihanna*'spatriotic gesture to U.S. troops has backfired over the picture she used to make her point ... and now the company that owns the pic has a novel way she can make good.
> 
> Coronet Diamonds created the image and posted it on its website November 11 -- Veteran's Day. Apparently the famous Barbadian liked it so much ... she posted it on her Instagram, and Twitter, but she kind of deceived her followers by Photoshopping herself into the image and then removing the jewelry company's hashtag.
> 
> So we found out Coronet has sent Rihanna a cease and desist letter. They'll settle for an apology on Rihanna's social media platforms ... an apology that makes it clear Coronet created the image.
> 
> Now let's talk about what Coronet really wants. It wants some free advertising ... which they will get in a big way with Rihanna's 142 MILLION followers.
> 
> Coronet is smart. The end.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3L23Oe8ZQ


Well this was just dumb


----------



## Lounorada

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I need this jumpsuit in my life.




http://www.dkny.com/women/shop-by-c...446528X_color=001#cgid=new-caradxdkny&start=6


----------



## knasarae

Well if a fan made it then I think they would be the ones responsible and if she issued an apology wouldn't it be to the fan and then the fan would have to apologize to the company?


----------



## Lounorada

NYC, Dec 6th














Dailymail


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She's going fishing?


----------



## uhpharm01

Thingofbeauty said:


> She's going fishing?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Stop :lolots:


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/12/rihanna-shines-bright-at-her-first-ever-diamond-ball-2014/

*Rihanna Shines Bright at Her First-Ever Diamond Ball 2014*

Rihanna radiates on the red carpet while attending the 2014 Diamond Ball held at The Vineyard on Thursday night (December 11) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 26-year-old entertainers event benefits The Clara Lionel Foundation, which she founded in 2012 and works to improve the quality of life for communities globally in the areas of health, education, arts, and culture.

Feel so lucky to have an evening like this, to spend with people with hearts like mine, who want to change and save lives at any cost! RiRi tweeted. Theres so much to do, and I cant do it all by myself, so I have to thank all of the supporters of and people who donated to #TheClaraLionelFoundation Looking forward to seeing you later this evening.

FYI: Rihanna is wearing a Zac Posen dress with Chopard jewels.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lovely


----------



## Sasha2012

More pictures.

via Daily Mail


----------



## ByeKitty

I really like her make-up there! And that color looks great on her. Not too fond of the dress itself and the hair.


----------



## AEGIS

that necklace is beyond stunning
what is going on with her teeth?
she looks beautiful.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the dress and the necklace, but they don't really look right on her.


----------



## Lounorada

I like the look and I don't like the look... 
I'm not a fan of satin dresses and the colour isn't appealing to me, but those Chopard jewels are gorgeous, the dress fits her perfectly and she looks stunning anyway.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> that necklace is beyond stunning
> *what is going on with her teeth?*
> she looks beautiful.



Looks like it could be Vaseline or something on her teeth to stop the dark lipstick sticking.


----------



## Tivo

WHY Rihanna? WHY would you take a picture with them???


----------



## .pursefiend.

My goodness she is stunning. I wonder what color she uses in her eyebrows. They always look so natural


----------



## YSoLovely

Tivo said:


> WHY Rihanna? WHY would you take a picture with them???



Fan service. Rih's a pro afterall. 




Lounorada said:


> *I like the look and I don't like the look... *
> I'm not a fan of satin dresses and the colour isn't appealing to me, but those Chopard jewels are gorgeous, the dress fits her perfectly and she looks stunning anyway.




That's exactly how I feel about it!


----------



## Tivo

Rihanna wears clothes so well she can pull off just about anything. That satin dress is really not cute, imo. But it looks good on RiRi. The fit is perfect but the color is not the best.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/12/rihanna-shines-bright-at-her-first-ever-diamond-ball-2014/
> 
> *Rihanna Shines Bright at Her First-Ever Diamond Ball 2014*
> 
> Rihanna radiates on the red carpet while attending the 2014 Diamond Ball held at The Vineyard on Thursday night (December 11) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 26-year-old entertainers event benefits The Clara Lionel Foundation, which she founded in 2012 and works to improve the quality of life for communities globally in the areas of health, education, arts, and culture.
> 
> Feel so lucky to have an evening like this, to spend with people with hearts like mine, who want to change and save lives at any cost! RiRi tweeted. Theres so much to do, and I cant do it all by myself, so I have to thank all of the supporters of and people who donated to #TheClaraLionelFoundation Looking forward to seeing you later this evening.
> 
> FYI: Rihanna is wearing a Zac Posen dress with Chopard jewels.



Why do so many celebs have those Roman numeral tattoos? Cara D. has them too.


----------



## YSoLovely

Tivo said:


> Why do so many celebs have those Roman numeral tattoos? Cara D. has them too.




It's Melissa's birthday.


----------



## berrydiva

That necklace is stunning! She looks good. I don't mind the dress color because the necklace was the showpiece anyway.


----------



## Sasha2012

I like the color of her dress and lips.

via Daily Mail


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> I like the color of hr dress and lips.
> 
> via tumblr




You ain't slick.


----------



## Sasha2012

YSoLovely said:


> You ain't slick.



 What? I do likr her lip color and dress, she looks pretty. Don't look too deep into things lol.


----------



## Tivo

I tend to think that mauve looks bad on everyone but slightly less bad on fair complexions, like Christina Hendricks for example.

Rihanna makes Kim disappear.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Tivo said:


> WHY Rihanna? WHY would you take a picture with them???



See my post on Kimmy's thread


----------



## Sasha2012

As Rihanna hosted her inaugural Diamond Ball on Thursday, she pulled out all the stops to ensure that it would be a memorable affair.

And the Grammy-winning singer, 26, also wowed in the style department, as she stepped out in two stunning Zac Posen gowns for the glitzy charity gala, held at The Vineyard in Beverly Hills, California.

After turning heads in an elegant Zac Posen Fall 2014 Rose Stretch Duchesse Off-The-Shoulder Gown  with a dramatic train, she changed into another stunning Zac Posen Resort 2015 Midnight Blue Duchesse and Taffeta Strapless Ball Gown as she took to the stage to perform for VIP guests.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sts-inaugural-Diamond-Ball.html#ixzz3LhRyqDLB


----------



## berrydiva

She looks stunning in that gown.


----------



## simona7

Wow! She looks stunning in both gowns and the jewelry too! Anyone who took photos with her that night, she eclipsed.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't like the dress but her face and the jewels are GORGEOUS and she's giving shape in that dress. Her event looks like it was a success. Congrats to her.


BTS


----------



## Lounorada

It was inevitable she was going to wear Zac Posen to a big event. There was a video floating around the internet recently of Rih at his studio trying gowns on. This gif is from the video...


----------



## Lounorada

That face!  Those jewels! 


tumblr






















Inside the Diamond Ball


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> What? I do likr her lip color and dress, she looks pretty. Don't look too deep into things lol.




I quoted before the edit when all you had posted were pics of Rih with Kim & Kris...


----------



## berrydiva

Love me some Zac Posen. For as much volume is in that dress, she is wearing the hell out of it as opposed to the dress wearing her. I like the look better with her wavy hairstyle in the fitting pics.


----------



## Nathalya

I love both gowns! Gorgeous


----------



## .pursefiend.

Zac Posen is adorable


----------



## saira1214

Love the gowns and she looks gorgeous. Her tats really detract from her beauty.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She raised an estimated 4 million for her foundation last night. Congrats to her.


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She raised an estimated 4 million for her foundation last night. Congrats to her.


Wonder how much of that is going to fund the next ball? Or all the necessary "administrative fees?"


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She raised an estimated 4 million for her foundation last night. Congrats to her.




Bravo, Rih! That's fantastic.


----------



## AEGIS

Tivo said:


> Wonder how much of that is going to fund the next ball? Or all the necessary "administrative fees?"



Hopefully no more than 1mil.  I am always surprised just how little money raised by charities goes to admin and all that stuff.


----------



## Nathalya

Great!


----------



## Sasha2012

YSoLovely said:


> I quoted before the edit when all you had posted were pics of Rih with Kim & Kris...



Oh that was before I clicked the link on tumblr that led to the Daily Mail article with more pics. That's why I changed my source.



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She raised an estimated 4 million for her foundation last night. Congrats to her.



That's great! I can see it only getting bigger each year.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Kim should Never stand next to Rih. Never!  Kim just looks so average


----------



## 1249dcnative

I don't think anyone would have outshined her. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I don't like the hair and the tattoos take away from the overall look but she looks really lovely and I've wanted to see her in a shade of red for a long time. This is a really good act on her part. Good for her.


----------



## Sassys

Rihanna Signs Contract As Puma's Global Brand Ambassador! (Exclusive Pics)

Rihanna signs her contract as the new global brand ambassador for Puma on Tuesday (December 16) in Herzogenaurach, Germany, in these brand new pictures exclusive to JustJared.com.

The 26-year-old superstar was just announced as the Creative Director for Pumas Womens Training Category today and we can expect lots to come from the collaboration in the new year.

When asked how involved Ri will be in the design process, she responded, Im going to be all over this. Gotta make [Puma] the sh again! And when asked about the actual footwear, Rihanna only had one stipulation: No wedges! Thats my only rule.


----------



## YSoLovely

I haven't worn Puma in ages, but they're still big in Europe. Congrats, Rih!


----------



## knasarae

Hmm... I'm interested to see the route they go with her.  Could be dope.  Nike is so dominant but their quality has really gone down, would be nice for some of these other companies to get some shine.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I love her hair like that.


----------



## Lounorada

Instagram/Tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Hmm... I'm interested to see the route they go with her.  Could be dope.  Nike is so dominant but their quality has really gone down, would be nice for some of these other companies to get some shine.



I feel like it will be edgy but it so hard against Nike's dominance in the US. I couldn't see myself getting Pumas over a pair of Dunks. But I'm gonna look tho...


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> I feel like it will be edgy but it so hard against Nike's dominance in the US. I couldn't see myself getting Pumas over a pair of Dunks. But I'm gonna look tho...



Yea I definitely see you're saying.  But Nike just lost three of their top designers to Adidas a few months ago, maybe 5 I can't remember how long it was.  And now Rihanna with Puma.  Things could get interesting.... we'll see.


----------



## saira1214

I'm in, but those creepers she's wearing aren't making me feel reassured. Solange's line was just okay. I had higher expectations.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/18/rihanna-gets-carried-away-by-her-fans-for-a-music-video/

Rihanna dons a jumpsuit and a fur jacket during a chilly Thursday evening (December 18) in Paris, France.

The 26-year-old singer got carried around through a crowd of her fans as she filmed the music video for her song R8 Experience.

ran off set of an editorial shoot, straight into the arms of my fans thank you french navy #r8, Rihanna posted to Instagram along with a shot from filming.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

That hair though&#8230;

That jumpsuit and fur look comfy.

What? Don't judge me!


----------



## Lounorada

What an earth is going on with her head in the last pictures  That hair is all kinds of wrong.
I'm just still trying to figure out how that jumpsuit is Christian Dior Haute Couture... DIOR COUTURE. SMH
Although I will say it looked better on the runway, worn with a belt, so I wish she'd have have kept the belt as part of the look.


----------



## *spoiled*

wtf is that on her head lmao


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

According to her hairstylist the hair was from an editorial shoot (rumored to be french Vogue). She went straight from the shoot to the video. Everything thing about the latest look is a hot mess but I'm excited about the start of her new era. I've missed my fav.


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/18/rihanna-gets-carried-away-by-her-fans-for-a-music-video/
> 
> Rihanna dons a jumpsuit and a fur jacket during a chilly Thursday evening (December 18) in Paris, France.
> 
> The 26-year-old singer got carried around through a crowd of her fans as she filmed the music video for her song R8 Experience.
> 
> ran off set of an editorial shoot, straight into the arms of my fans thank you french navy #r8, Rihanna posted to Instagram along with a shot from filming.



O_o


----------



## Lounorada

Instagram


----------



## Thingofbeauty

The only thing working here is the lipstick.

*walks away*

*walks back and takes another look*

And maybe the sunnies.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> The only thing working here is the lipstick.
> 
> *walks away*
> 
> *walks back and takes another look*
> 
> And maybe the sunnies.




I like the Inez & Vinoodh necklace she's wearing (the one with the rings and star) and the gold choker... That is all though


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> I like the Inez & Vinoodh necklace she's wearing (the one with the rings and star) and the gold choker... That is all though



I thought these two are photographers. Now they design jewellery too?


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> I thought these two are photographers. Now they design jewellery too?




Yeah, they have their own jewellery line for a while now.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Yeah, they have their own jewellery line for a while now.



Thank you Lounorada! You're our fashion genius at TPF!


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you Lounorada! You're our fashion genius at TPF!



No problem, my pleasure!


----------



## Sasha2012

Last week she was in Paris to film a video project for her new record, but on Monday, Rihanna was back in New York, where she got to spend some time with her pal, Melissa Forde. 

The long-term BFF's were pictured leaving her apartment, where they fooled around together on the street.

It was easy to spot the 26-year-old Bajan singer as she was wearing a rather regal looking maroon coat which swamped her petite frame. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-heavy-robe-coat-fools-BFF.html#ixzz3Mg9XOiMo


----------



## Lounorada

That coat looks like something Henry VIII would have worn.

The woman is so damn gorgeous with or without make-up.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

That coat looks like an eviscerated cat.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Every time I look at Melissa I can't help but think she is smoking crack


----------



## Thingofbeauty

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Every time I look at Melissa I can't help but think she is smoking crack


Giiirrrrrrllllll&#8230;

I think I'll hush my mouth...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Please tell me Rihanna was getting her hair all cut off to rock a short crop that suits her so well....


----------



## Lounorada

New York, Dec 23rd











Dailymail


----------



## Tivo

I love that coat! I shouldn't but I do!


----------



## Nathalya

Tivo said:


> I love that coat! I shouldn't but I do!



Haha me too.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> I love that coat! I shouldn't but I do!





Nathalya said:


> Haha me too.



Me three!


----------



## Lounorada

Instagram


----------



## noitsyou

Melissa "Rice Cake" Forde.


----------



## Nathalya

Im starting to like her tats.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Bite your tongue!


----------



## Longchamp

I just saw the rerun of her interview w/ Oprah on OWN.  I didn't see it first time around. 
Great interview, beautiful woman.  Now I see why she has so many fans.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh my God. Melissa is such a scrub!


----------



## Sasha2012

She usually opts for flesh-flashing ensembles on and off the stage.

But on Wednesday, Rihanna chose a modest black and gold dress to attend P. Diddy's private New Year's Eve bash aboard his S.S. Oasis yacht in St. Barts.

The 26-year-old entertainer wore a knee-length frock that covered up her toned body as she partied with pals at the star-studded soiree.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Eve-yacht-party-St-Barts.html#ixzz3NcEnKeB8


----------



## berrydiva

What is she wearing in that last pic?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Bikini bottoms and a cover up? Or is that her undies? 
Her face looks really pretty in that second to last shot. 
I see a resemblance between her and Selena Gomez, which I've never noticed before.
I feel like she's been pretty quiet lately.


----------



## purseprincess32

I actually like that bright blue coat and she can pull it off! I think she actually looks pretty lately and the makeup isn't too much but in the last pics not heavy makeup which I like on her.


----------



## 1249dcnative

She is stunning; and her love for family makes her that much more endearing.


----------



## morgan20

What is it with those idiotic 2015 glasses?
However her face is so beautiful....so all is good


----------



## Sassys

Nyc 1/9/15


----------



## Tivo

Pregnant?


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> Pregnant?



She was just in a string bikini last week.Also, why would she get pregnant when you has a cousin to spoil and then give back to her mother.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This girl is getting ready to drop a new project. I highly doubt it. It's 10 degrees in NYC today. She isn't dressed warm enough. lol.


----------



## Jayne1

Only Rihanna could wear this and not look like a bag lady.  I admire her so much for what she can pull off.  Not _what_ she pulls off,  just that she _can_ pull it off.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I totes agree.


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> Only Rihanna could wear this and not look like a bag lady.  I admire her so much for what she can pull off.  Not _what_ she pulls off,  just that she _can_ pull it off.


I don't see anything getting pulled off here.


----------



## Lounorada

She needs to pull off that coat and burn it because it's fugly as hell!


----------



## New-New

Jayne1 said:


> Only Rihanna could wear this and not look like a bag lady.  I admire her so much for what she can pull off.  Not _what_ she pulls off,  just that she _can_ pull it off.



I agree the fact that she doesn't look like a vagabond is so admirable like I'm jelly


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Tivo said:


> I don't see anything getting pulled off here.







Lounorada said:


> She needs to pull off that coat and burn it because it's fugly as hell!




 I agree.


----------



## Jayne1

lounorada said:


> she needs to pull off that coat and burn it because it's fugly as hell!


Funny!


----------



## YSoLovely

I'm not even sure what I'm looking at tbh...


----------



## berrydiva

So is that a throw over her or is the throw the sleeves of the letter jacket?


----------



## ByeKitty

Tivo said:


> I don't see anything getting pulled off here.



Same here... are we looking at the same pictures?


----------



## Lounorada

At the 2015 Throne Boxing Fight Night in New York, Dec 9th



































Dailymail


----------



## Tivo

I guess it's side chick date night?


----------



## Lounorada

New York, Dec 9th


----------



## berrydiva

Yes to walking to the car with the wine glass in your hand.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

noitsyou said:


> Melissa "Rice Cake" Forde.



Lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The day she gets rid of that hair and crops it again, I'll bring the whole thread a wine glass and some good Australian wine to celebrate.

Chop it R!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

berrydiva said:


> Yes to walking to the car with the wine glass in your hand.




Are there open container laws in NY?


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The day she gets rid of that hair and crops it again, I'll bring the whole thread a wine glass and some good Australian wine to celebrate.
> 
> Chop it R!



I'll bring the snacks... 


I've been waiting too long for her to cut that hair back to a pixie cut. I'm about to give up waiting 
New album on the way needs a new hair-do to go with it...


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Are there open container laws in NY?



Yes but the cops usually don't care if there's a brown paper bag over it and plus they decided not to arrest or write petty tickets at the moment so you know...Gotham is free right now.


----------



## BPC

berrydiva said:


> Yes but the cops usually don't care if there's a brown paper bag over it and plus they decided not to arrest or write petty tickets at the moment so you know...Gotham is free right now.



LOL.. 
I think de Blasio needs to remind the cops by me that Gotham is free right now..
Cause everyone down here gets the side eye for everything..


----------



## twinkle.tink

Wow, she looks so tiny in those boxing snaps.


----------



## Longchamp

Since I watched her interview on OWN, in love with this girl.  She's got great style and so gorgeous.
I hope she finds a guy that treats her like a queen, and doesn't settle for less.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I didn't see these posted....

New Year's Day in St Barth


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

1/12/15


----------



## YSoLovely

Her body...


----------



## caitlin1214

Lounorada said:


> Ahhh, I see! I get it now
> For a second I was wondering why is Ray J popping up in Rih's thread?
> I haven't heard of Teairra Mari in a looonnng time...
> And there is a grown woman with the name Princess??
> Thanks for the reply!



Not a first name, but Ciara's middle name is Princess.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

1/13/15


----------



## Tivo

She is so beautiful it's ridiculous.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that Givenchy bag. I've considered buying it multiple times, but I still haven't taken the plunge because I don't think it would be very practical.


----------



## Lounorada

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love that Givenchy bag. I've considered buying it multiple times, but I still haven't taken the plunge because I don't think it would be very practical.


 

Agree. I like the look of it, but wouldn't like the idea of all my stuff in a pile at the bottom of the bag. I like the inside of my handbag to be orderly and organised!


----------



## Lounorada

I like those Tom Ford sandals. Her face is FLAWLESS, stunning.


----------



## saira1214

Glad she got rid of those nails.


----------



## Tivo

She just always looks so unhappy.


----------



## berrydiva

Her face never quits!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Her makeup is perfection in the last pics. I wonder what nail polish she is wearing.


----------



## Sassys

Lakers Game 1/15/15


----------



## AEGIS

so she and Mel dress in theme?


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Lakers Game 1/15/15




that girl beside her reminds me of an oompa loompa with that 'do!


----------



## littlerock

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love that Givenchy bag. I've considered buying it multiple times, but I still haven't taken the plunge because I don't think it would be very practical.



Me toooo! I love it. The leather looks delish but it's so not practical. Especially with a baby.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's time for a new weave but her face is  

1/22/14 Daily Front Row Fashion Awards


----------



## hermes_lemming

I adore RiRI but she is starting to resemble a human discoball.


----------



## PrincessGina

Anybody know who her makeup artist is and what foundation she uses on her?


----------



## Lounorada

That is one of the ugliest things I have ever seen her wear... Great shoes though.


----------



## Tivo

So many questions. Why is everyone on the front row of this fashion show holding their hands the same way? Why is Katy Perry wearing those shoes? Is that GiGi Hadid's boyfriend behind Rihanna?

Looks like one of MK Kanye's other alters is making an appearance. Miley's too. Rihanna looks bored and not as exquisite as usual. Something is off.


----------



## berrydiva

Kanye is all smiles, isn't he? And why does Katy Perry have on a pair of slides?


----------



## summer2815

I cannot get over how stunning she is.  She is truly gorgeous.


----------



## YSoLovely

NEW MUSIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Kinda love it already. 



Could have done without Kanye, though...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That's an interesting assortment of people.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 2872963
> 
> 
> NEW MUSIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda love it already.
> 
> 
> 
> Could have done without Kanye, though...



I love it honestly...but yeah, I could've done without Ye. Apparenty there is another YeXRih collab on the way for his album. 

Roc Nation is already ahead of Def Jam...dropped a snippet and immediately put it on ITunes, I'm shocked.

The song sounds nothing like what anyone would expect from her which makes me love it more. She sounds great on it, too. 

I wonder if this means we're getting a Grammy performance...I can def see it happening.


----------



## AEGIS

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That's an interesting assortment of people.



It's random....she sounds really different


----------



## Lounorada

Love the new song, I knew she'd come back with a different sound and she didn't disappoint. 
I don't mind Kanye on the track. Their voices go well together.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna took advantage of warmer temperatures in Los Angeles on Monday.

The Rude Boy star flashed some flesh in a casual ensemble which revealed her toned tummy and long legs.

Stepping out in Beverly Hills, the Barbadian singer enjoyed lunch at La Scala restaurant before a spot of shopping at Alica & Olvia boutique. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-steps-lunch-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3PzW453PP


----------



## AEGIS

that geled down baby hair needs to stay in the 90s


----------



## Tivo

Something is off. She isn't looking as fabulous.


----------



## addisonshopper

Tivo said:


> Something is off. She isn't looking as fabulous.




She looks tired and worn out. Maybe she is sick and she hasn't got a lot if make up on or any for that matter.  She does look off. Maybe high. Lmao


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Her platforms remind me of the shoes the spice girls wore back in the day


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Something is off. She isn't looking as fabulous.





addisonshopper said:


> She looks tired and worn out. Maybe she is sick and she hasn't got a lot if make up on or any for that matter.  She does look off. Maybe high. Lmao





i was just thinking the same thing.  can't put my finger on what it is but the little spark she usually has seem to be missing!


----------



## Tivo

I finally heard her new song on the radio. Horrible, horrible, horrible.


----------



## Staci_W

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Her platforms remind me of the shoes the spice girls wore back in the day



Me too


----------



## ForeverYoung87

bag-princess said:


> i was just thinking the same thing.  can't put my finger on what it is but the little spark she usually has seem to be missing!



Probably the effects of Leonardo's peen


----------



## knasarae

Tivo said:


> I finally heard her new song on the radio. Horrible, horrible, horrible.



I don't like it either. I think I would like it a lot more if Kanye wasn't on it... but I probably still wouldn't like it.


----------



## Tivo

knasarae said:


> I don't like it either. I think I would like it a lot more if Kanye wasn't on it... but I probably still wouldn't like it.


The whole thing is a mess.


----------



## goyardlove

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Probably the effects of Leonardo's peen


:lolots:


----------



## juicyincouture

Ummm...
http://fashionbombdaily.com/2015/01...hew-dolan-spring-2015-oversized-denim-jacket/

Not digging the look...


----------



## Lounorada

*i-D Pre-Spring 2015, *Rihanna by Paolo Roversi 
Music Issue

Love this cover, her face is captivating 






i-D Facebook


----------



## Sassys

1/29/15


----------



## berrydiva

What's happening here?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That jacket puts the fug in fugly.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is the biggest style chameleon in the music industry.

And Rihanna once again wowed fans with an edgy new look as she graces the cover of i-D magazines 2015 music issue.

The singer showcases her edgy side with a 90s inspired look which she teamed with grungy make-up and a steely gaze.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-D-magazine-s-music-issue.html#ixzz3QHhrj6bp


----------



## AEGIS

so her extreme cupids bow is drawn on?


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> so her extreme cupids bow is drawn on?



Looks like they covered it up with lipstick on the cover.


----------



## Lounorada

Behind the scenes of FourFiveSeconds video shoot


*video has some swearing*


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

2015 DirecTV Super Saturday Night Party held at Pendergast Family Farm on Saturday night (January 31) in Glendale, AZ.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks gorgeous. Hate those fugly shoes.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Her shoe game is usually on point.

Usually.

This is just an abomination.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Her shoe game is usually on point.
> 
> Usually.
> 
> This is just an abomination.



Welcome back lovely!  I have missed your posts!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Hi Lou. Looking lovely as always!

This site was like crack for me 

I'm hoping I can reintroduce it slowly into my system!

How have you been? I missed you


----------



## Sassys

Superbowl


----------



## goyardlove

So, so grateful that she's no longer sporting instagram eyebrows!


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Hi Lou. Looking lovely as always!
> 
> This site was like crack for me
> 
> I'm hoping I can reintroduce it slowly into my system!
> 
> How have you been? I missed you


 

I sent a reply to you in a PM!


----------



## Tivo

goyardlove said:


> So, so grateful that she's no longer sporting instagram eyebrows!


What are Instagram eyebrows?


----------



## goyardlove

Tivo said:


> What are Instagram eyebrows?



Super arched, heavily concealed. IMO they just look so harsh most of the time, I prefer a more natural look.


----------



## Ladybug09

Funny that method is called 'Instagram brows'....people have been doing that method to their brows since Before Instagram...lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Harper's Bazaar March 2015*

She looks flawless


----------



## prettyprincess

She really is flawless on that Bazaar cover, her eyes are striking! LOVE the shark pic!


----------



## Tivo

There is no one in the industry more flawless than Rihanna. She just needs to go ahead and add Supermodel to her title because she is one.


----------



## Nathalya

Tivo said:


> There is no one in the industry more flawless than Rihanna. She just needs to go ahead and add Supermodel to her title because she is one.



I agree!


----------



## .pursefiend.

just beautiful


----------



## Sassys

2/4/15


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

More Bazaar pics/Interview
	

		
			
		

		
	









> LB: You are fearless with your style, but in what ways are you fearless in life?
> R: I think Im like most peoplewe fear the unknown and the things that have yet to come to pass, which are the very things that dont deserve to be feared. When you give God complete control, its very hard not to be fearless.
> 
> LB: Being famous for a decade now, you would have had to develop a thick skin. In what ways are you tough, and in what ways are you sensitive?
> R: This skin has been developing since my first day at school. It didnt happen after fame; I couldnt survive fame if I didnt already have it. So sometimes the toughest thing in life is to be vulnerable. Im not generally a sensitive person, but I tend to be more sensitive toward others and what theyre going through. I dont know if thats the healthiest thing, but its the truth.
> 
> LB: Youre about to release a new album. How ambitious are you, having achieved so much? Are you competitive at all?
> R: I am very ambitious! Its ridiculous how much I want to put on my plate, which is already full. I am sensitive to what my team is going through. Actually Im lying. They get no sympathy  we love what we do!
> 
> LB: Youve been killing it stylewise. Do you have to psych yourself up for a daring red-carpet look or do you just go for it?
> R: The way I dress depends on how I feel. I never have to psych myself up. Usually it just feels like it works.
> 
> LB: What has been your favorite red-carpet look ever?
> R: My favorite red-carpet looks are usually the ones I get to help design: the Adam Selman Swarovski crystal dress at the CFDAs, the Stella McCartney all-white dress at the Met Gala, and the Adam Selman white jersey dress from the VMAs. But the red Azzedine Alaïa at the Grammys is also one of my favorites.
> 
> LB: Whose style would you like to steal for a day?
> R: Zac Posen and his sick custom suits  and the hair.
> 
> LB: Is there a line, fashionwise, that you would never crosssomething you would never wear?
> R: I dont like to commit to those kind of rules. You never know.
> 
> LB: How much maintenance does your style takehair, nails, fittings, et cetera?
> R: At times a lot of maintenance, and at times none. I have a job that requires quite a lot of glam, and I have a great team that helps me with that. But sometimes, like when Im in the studio or on vacation, theres little to no maintenance.
> 
> LB: What was behind your return to Instagram? Did you miss it? How much does connecting with your fans daily mean to you?
> R: I  like  pictures! And thats the bottom line.
> 
> LB: How do you feel about censorship on social media? Should the nipple be truly free?
> R: The C-word?!!! I dont even know how to spell that.
> 
> LB: What makes a BadGal in 2015?
> R: Youre about to find out.
> 
> LB: What do you want to achieve this year, in life and in love?
> R: The same goal I set every yearto be happy.
> 
> LB: Who is your most unexpected friend?
> R: I have friends from rock stars to Rastas; I dont even know what an unexpected friend is at this point.
> 
> LB: Do you make new friends easily?
> R: No.
> 
> LB: What is a perfect day for you?
> R: The day I wake up without cellulite? Now that would be the perfect day.
> 
> LB: What is your guilty pleasure?
> R: Reality TV. I cant get enough of it.
> 
> LB: Finally, how do you eat ******* pasta every day and still look like that?
> R: You mean how I got my cellulite?


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Harper's Bazaar March 2015*
> 
> She looks flawless



Shut it down, Rih.  SHUT. IT. DOWN.


----------



## Lounorada

(Official Video) Rihanna And Kanye West And Paul McCartney - FourFiveSeconds


----------



## knasarae

Yea I'm convinced I this song would be much better if Kanye wasn't on it.


----------



## NY_Mami

Ladybug09 said:


> Funny that method is called 'Instagram brows'....people have been doing that method to their brows since Before Instagram...lol



That is a drag technique matter of fact most of the makeup techniques shown on IG are drag techniques. Now all of the girls are walking around looking ridiculous, I have seen those IG brows in person and those girls always look suspicious or angry... Anastasia Soare needs to stop promoting that mess... Lol


----------



## terebina786

Omg! I thought I was the only one that thought all those brows and cake face on IG looked so ridiculous.

I love Rih's pics!


----------



## Lounorada

Grammy Rehearsal


Instagram


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kanye is still relevant in music or is she feeling charitable?


----------



## Lounorada

At Giorgio Baldi, Feb. 6th


tumblr


----------



## Tivo

Flawless!


----------



## Lounorada

Roc Nation and Three Six Zero Pre-GRAMMY Brunch 2015 at Private Residence on February 7, 2015 in Beverly Hills, California. 

Wearing Altuzarra S/S'15






























Zimbio/tumblr


----------



## Tivo

Rihanna carries herself like royalty!


----------



## Sassys

LOVE Rhi's outfit. Why is everyone dressed for brunch and dingbat Kim is dressed like she is going for an audition for an open spot at a gentelmen's club. How fcuking hard is it to dress appropiatley for the event you are attending.


----------



## berrydiva

Rihanna is flawless at the pre-grammy party and those pics with the shark are stunning!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Slay-anna!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yas, Rih!! She looks fabulous.


----------



## NY_Mami

Lounorada said:


> At Giorgio Baldi, Feb. 6th
> 
> 
> tumblr



Her hammertoes are getting noticable... She better do something now before they end up looking like Iman's feet...


----------



## YSoLovely

IG


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> IG




That face alone....


----------



## morgan20

Flawless, stunning and beautiful....Is it just me, she seems to be more beautiful as she is getting older


----------



## morgan20

Also Kim looks like a fan next to Rihanna


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> IG


 
 She's such a beaut


----------



## uhpharm01

Yes she very pretty


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> LOVE Rhi's outfit. Why is everyone dressed for brunch and dingbat Kim is dressed like she is going for an audition for an open spot at a gentelmen's club.* How fcuking hard is it to dress appropiatley for the event you are attending.*




obviously it is rocket science!
Bey was no better!  she looked like a Dominatrix! (wrong party Bey!!)

those that can do - those that can't really should hire someone! or they end up looking like those two do all.the.time!!!




Tivo said:


> Rihanna carries herself like royalty!



she really does!! 




morgan20 said:


> Also Kim looks like a fan next to Rihanna




that is how she looks around any "real" celebrity with actual talent!


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> those that can do - those that can't really should hire someone! or they end up looking like those two do all.the.time!!!


That's so true.


----------



## morgan20

I know Kim is at least ten years older than Rihanna, but she should never ever have her picture taken next to Rihanna again!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I wish she never got that hand tattoo


----------



## azania

morgan20 said:


> I know Kim is at least ten years older than Rihanna, but she should never ever have her picture taken next to Rihanna again!




I don't think it really has to do with Kim's age tbh. Rihanna looked flawless though.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

1OAK 2/7/15

I LOVE this jumpsuit. She looks good.


----------



## terebina786

Omg she slays everything all the time.


----------



## prettyprincess

She looks nuts in that jumpsuit! Her hair, that face, THAT body!! Perfect!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jumpsuit, hair, and makeup look fab, but the shoes are too small and the jewelry is bad.


----------



## Lounorada

The 2015 GRAMMY Awards


Wearing Giambattista Valli Haute Couture


 Love it. Only she can pull this off. She looks gorgeous!











tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

Stunning!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> The 2015 GRAMMY Awards
> 
> 
> Wearing Giambattista Valli Haute Couture
> 
> 
> Love it. Only she can pull this off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr



SHES SO PERFECT GOD BLESS!!


----------



## Midge S

She looks like one of those Barbie doll cakes I always wanted as a little girl (and never got ). 

So I kinda like it.  But a part of me also thinks it's a super silly dress.


----------



## YSoLovely

Super OTT, but I love it. 

Like, it's the Grammys. Go big poofy princess or stay heauxm.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the dress, but she doesn't look good. What is going on with her hair? She looks like she came straight from the gym.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> The 2015 GRAMMY Awards
> 
> 
> Wearing Giambattista Valli Haute Couture
> 
> 
> Love it. Only she can pull this off. She looks gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr



Reminds me of the dress they give you when you get a V-Steam


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She is the supreme risk taker....I would never imagine she would choose something like this. She looks beautiful but the hair is a bit too simple for me.


----------



## bag-princess

i don't like that dress at all.     it looks like the same material used to make the plastic pot scrubbie things!!!  her pulling it off would be a good idea!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

More...

Her face is


----------



## Lounorada

It's not a dress I would usually like, but she has the attitude to pull it off and her hair is too casual but her face is gorgeous.
I am disappointed in a way, I had a few dresses I would have loved to see her wearing, but I  particularly wanted to see her wearing this J.Mendel dress from the Pre-Fall'15 collection.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> More...
> 
> Her face is



I'm LOVING that dress! People rarely take risks anymore on the red carpet but this a big statement/fashion moment dress. Fantastic!

J'adore.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye announced on the Grammy red carpet that he's the executive producer of Rihanna's upcoming album.


via Daily Mail


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I like Tom & Lorenzo's comment:

"Rihanna looks like a toilet paper cozy."


----------



## bag-princess

Vanilla Bean said:


> I like Tom & Lorenzo's comment:
> 
> "Rihanna looks like a toilet paper cozy."


----------



## ForeverYoung87

It's a pretty color and her make up is great but I always feel like Giambattista Valli makes the ugliest dresses. He's always so ott


----------



## berrydiva

Vanilla Bean said:


> I like Tom & Lorenzo's comment:
> 
> "Rihanna looks like a toilet paper cozy."


LOL. I used to love playing with those things when I was younger.


----------



## Bag*Snob

How can she sit in that dress?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those are the best vocals I've ever heard from her although her enunciation could have been better.


----------



## YSoLovely

Rih did that!


----------



## Staci_W

Hideous pink dress.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

So why does she look like a bath loofah?!


----------



## Sasha2012

I'm on the fence about her dress leaning on the dislike side. It looks like she's heading to her quinceanera.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Rih did that!



Yus! Fans have been knowing the deal about her voice but I'm happy the general public is realizing it as well. Kanye was cool and all and I'm happy he ditched the auto tune for the performance but I would love to see Rih sing this by herself at least once.

Look at the cuteness!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Who wore it best tonight?


----------



## labelwhore04

That dress is hideous. I cant believe people like it. Just because Rihanna is wearing it doesn't make it cute.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nope. I liked it because red carpets are SOOOOO boring now and that dress was fun.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> That dress is hideous. I cant believe people like it. Just because Rihanna is wearing it doesn't make it cute.



I like it in spite of Rihanna wearing it LOL. She looks a mess, but I think the dress itself is fab.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I love the snaps walking with Paul.

I will leave it at that.


----------



## Megan Brown

Tina_Bina said:


> Who wore it best tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2889643


Today Rihanna fails))The doll looks better)


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> That dress is hideous. I cant believe people like it. Just because Rihanna is wearing it doesn't make it cute.





nope - not at all!  even she could not save that dress and make it look good!


----------



## Tivo

She didn't look good. Makeup was off, hair looked bad, those eyebrows are terrible and that ugly dress should've stayed in the designers imagination.


----------



## zippie

That dress is so UG and she looks off too.


----------



## Swanky

In her enormous ruffled gown, she looked like every little girl's princess fantasies come to life.
And Rihanna certainly proved to be a fairy godmother as she shared a tender moment with Blue Ivy.
Spotting  the three-year-old the singer immediately crouched down and embraced  the youngster, the daughter of her friends Beyonce and Jay Z.
Scroll down for video 






    Tender moment: Rihanna greets her pal Beyonce's three-year-old daughter Blue Ivy at the Grammys






    Fairy godmother: Another fan of the  dress was Jamie Foxx's daughter Annalise Bishop, who the 26-year-old  posed with for a picture 








    Peace out: Annalise flashed two peace signs while being supported by Rihanna and her father








    Hands on: Katy rested her hands on Rihanna's blooming dress








Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oment-Blue-Ivy-hug-Grammys.html#ixzz3RGIn5IDN 
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Swanky

I want to like it so bad because I LOVE dresses that are out of the box.  I loathe the bustline but love the drama and fun color of the rest. . .  oy.


----------



## Bentley1

Omg, I can't with that dress. I swear I thought it was a spoof picture when I saw the first photo. 

Her hair is also a big ol no.


----------



## Swanky

^ I thought same at first! lol


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> That dress is hideous. I cant believe people like it. Just because Rihanna is wearing it doesn't make it cute.



Personally, I don't like the dress because Rihanna's wearing it but I do think she can pull it off better than most. I like the dress because it's different and a change from the boring fit and flare gowns with cutouts all over them. Everyone has on the same thing and no personality in their red carpet style. Part of why I hate watching these award type shows.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Nope. I liked it because red carpets are SOOOOO boring now and that dress was fun.



Exactly.

All the other women were playing it safe and therefore, were so boring. Threw their boobs out and that was it - yawn.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She obviously loves babies and kids, I love that.

I thought she looked beautiful.


----------



## myown

labelwhore04 said:


> That dress is hideous. I cant believe people like it. Just because Rihanna is wearing it doesn't make it cute.



i am not  big rihanna fan, but i really like the dress. I have no idea how, but she made the dress look good


----------



## Gaby87

If anyone can pull this look off, it's her.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Personally, I don't like the dress because Rihanna's wearing it but I do think she can pull it off better than most. I like the dress because it's different and a change from the boring fit and flare gowns with cutouts all over them. Everyone has on the same thing and no personality in their red carpet style. Part of why I hate watching these award type shows.




All of this.
It wouldn't be a dress I would like and when I saw it on the runway I thought that it would be strictly an editorial dress, but kudos to Rih for wearing it on the red carpet. It was certainly a dress that stood out from the rest and that's what you want at the Grammys.
Pity her hair and make-up were so lacklustre...


----------



## arwen

Tina_Bina said:


> Who wore it best tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2889643



I am sorry, but it reminds me so  much of those Barbies hiding a toilet paper under their
dress....

https://www.deutsche-digitale-bibliothek.de/item/T4YQV574HMAUU7XSY6KQHJA63HRVIMM4

You saw that a lot in cars a few decades back, maybe a very German thing.......


----------



## etk123

I love the dress!


----------



## Swanky

Was the pic of her in the audience posted?  *runs to google it*
It's cute because although it's a shot of the audience, all you see is her dress, lol!


----------



## Swanky

Can't find a pic


----------



## .pursefiend.

The pic Swanky is referring to


----------



## Lounorada

^


----------



## Swanky

lol!  I love it!


----------



## knics33

^Haha that is hilarious! 

And yeah, the dress is hideous. Just bc Rihanna wears it, doesn't make it work. JMO.


----------



## Bentley1

.pursefiend. said:


> The pic Swanky is referring to




Lol that's pretty cool &#128516;


----------



## bag-princess

.pursefiend. said:


> The pic Swanky is referring to





   if that was her goal she succeeded!!


----------



## Swanky

Nailed it!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

.pursefiend. said:


> The pic Swanky is referring to


 
hahaha! omg!!


That dress really didn't do anything for her figure, but the tulle was very pretty. The empire waistline does it zero justice too, I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I just heard that four five song on the radio and she and Kanye sound like $hit. It sounded better at the Grammys.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Bag*Snob said:


> How can she sit in that dress?



Sit?!? Lol imagine trying to go to the bathroom in that dress. 

Her abs are sic!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

hermes_lemming said:


> Sit?!? Lol imagine trying to go to the bathroom in that dress.
> 
> Her abs are sic!



I love the dress but let's face it - she could fit a port-a-potty under there and no-one would know the difference.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I liked the pink dress and how her hair is simple to balance the OTT dress *ducking down and exit the thread*.


----------



## Lounorada

This is so cute 

From Rihs instagram...


----------



## YSoLovely

I love Rih's dress. It's just so much dress. Like, it's everywhere. Wanna take a nap? Just lay down and your fluffy cupcake dress got you covered - literally.


----------



## Nathalya

Love the dress but dislike the top part


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

According to Mac Rih raised 50 million for Mac Viva Glam (her goal was 40). The most for a Viva Glam campaign ever.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Good for her! I wish she was still the face. I'm not feeling the Miley Cyrus viva glams


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> This is so cute
> 
> From Rihs instagram...
> 
> View attachment 2891003


I feel some type of way about this picture.


----------



## YSoLovely

Tivo said:


> I feel some type of way about this picture.



Huh?


----------



## Tivo

YSoLovely said:


> Huh?


Well, it's big rumor that Rihanna and Jay Z used to mess around and probably still do. And she and Beyonce don't really get along.


----------



## YSoLovely

Tivo said:


> Well, it's big rumor that Rihanna and Jay Z used to mess around and probably still do. And she and Beyonce don't really get along.





Meh. Who really knows. Personally, I don't believe the Rih-Z rumors.
And who says Bey isn't getting hers from Julius...


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Meh. Who really knows. Personally, I don't believe the Rih-Z rumors.
> And who says Bey isn't getting hers from Julius...




That's a rumor I never bought into. Rih was to bothered with C Breezy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ysolovely said:


> meh. Who really knows. Personally, i don't believe the rih-z rumors.
> And who says bey isn't getting hers from julius...




lmao!!!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I can't remember where I read it maybe Billboard or RS but when there were divorce rumors they talked to some guy who used to worked for Jay Z's label and he said the label started that rumors about him and Rihanna to get her attention. The guy himself was calling people to spread it. He also said that he thought the divorce rumors was them messing with people to get publicity for the tour. The article mentioned him by name too it wasn't like a "source close to the couple says"


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't believe them either. When elevator gate went down she was quick to post pics of her and Rihanna on IG and now she is letting their daughter interact with her. 

I don't see Beyonce being down with this if those two had something going on.


----------



## Sassys

2/10/15

In NYC with no coat or hat on the baby. SMH.


----------



## terebina786

Did I miss something? Whose baby is this?


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> Did I miss something? Whose baby is this?



Cousin


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> Did I miss something? Whose baby is this?



.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> 2/10/15
> 
> In NYC with no coat or hat on the baby. SMH.



She's in LA, not NYC. She was leaving Giorgio Baldi.

I like that coat.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's in LA, not NYC. She was leaving Giorgio Baldi.
> 
> I like that coat.



Oh, I saw the NY plates and thought she was here.


----------



## Sasha2012

terebina786 said:


> Did I miss something? Whose baby is this?


*Rihanna Takes Her Niece to Her Favorite Restaurant*

Rihanna wears a black and white coat while heading into her favorite restaurant, Giorgio Baldi, on Tuesday evening (February 10) in Santa Monica, Calif.

The 26-year-old singer brought her niece Majesty to dinner for her first time at the restaurant.

majestys first dinner at Giorgios, Rihanna captioned a video on her Instagram, in which she tries to feed something to the adorable little girl.

Over the weekend, Rihanna performed at the Grammys, where she debuted her new song FourFiveSeconds live on stage for the very first time.

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/11/rihanna-takes-her-niece-to-her-favorite-restaurant/


----------



## knasarae

I wish I could embrace my forehead the way Rihanna does.  I'm always trying to make it look smaller.


----------



## ByeKitty

Why does she always insist on uglifying herself?


----------



## NY_Mami

She surely does love that baby....


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> I wish I could embrace my forehead the way Rihanna does.  I'm always trying to make it look smaller.




This just made me crack the hell up.


----------



## Sassys

Kanye's fashion show


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nope.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna is known for her daring fashion sense.

However, it seems the 26-year-old may have taken too much of a risk as she arrived at Kanye West's concert in New York City on Thursday.

She looked overwhelmed in an over-sized dark wash denim outfit at the free event, which was part of the NBA All-Star Weekend Concert.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-ensemble-blue-fur-detail.html#ixzz3RaO0NrPV


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Nope.





girl that is a "hell no!!"


----------



## Sassys

who are her shoes by?


----------



## Lounorada

Rih looked uncomfortable and unimpressed to be at the show, just as everybody else seemed to be too. Weird. Everyone looks so tense in the pictures...


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> who are her shoes by?



Manolo Blahnik and I need them in my life


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Manolo Blahnik and I need them in my life



Thank you!!! I knew you would know!!!! How do you always get it right????


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/12/rihanna-steps-out-in-style-for-kanye-wests-adidas-yeezy-show/

Rihanna poses with her pal Kanye Westat his Adidas Originals x Kanye West Yeezy Fashion Show held during New York Fashion Week Fall 2015 at Skylight Clarkson Sq on Thursday (February 12) in New York City.

The 26-year-old entertainer was joined at the event by Diddy, 2 Chainz, Russell Simmons, and Pete Wentz.

Dont get caught up in the hype. Always be connected to, and content with, whats happening in your own head, Russell tweeted.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Thank you!!! I knew you would know!!!! How do you always get it right????



Once I see something I just remember what it is and where I saw it it. I'm pretty sure I have eidetic memory, especially when it comes to fashion


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> Rih looked uncomfortable and unimpressed to be at the show, just as everybody else seemed to be too. Weird. Everyone looks so tense in the pictures...


They all look like they were forced to go.


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> They all look like they were forced to go.



Exactly.


----------



## Sassys

Rhi's face says it all


----------



## ElephanyGirl

Tivo said:


> They all look like they were forced to go.



agreed


----------



## Swanky

*Rihanna and Leonardo DiCaprio continue to fuel dating rumours as they party at New York night club until 4am*

Rihanna and Leonardo DiCaprio may not want to admit that they are dating, but they sure act like it.
The 26-year old singer and 40-year old actor were spotted once more enjoying a night out together, this time in New York City at Up and Down night club.
They partied at the venue until 4am before leaving in separate cars









The 2 stars were seen heading into the Sunset Marquis in West Hollywood to celebrate Kings of Leon frontman Caleb Followill's birthday party.






 
Party girl: Rihanna went to the Up And Down club after attending the store opening of Fendi


Things have reportedly been heating up between the singer and the actor with TMZ reporting they got cosy over the weekend at the birthday bash.
According to TMZ the pair first partied it up at the Playboy Mansion before heading to the same after party.
While one of the website's sources claimed the pair were 'getting super steamy and even swapping spit'.


However, a friend of the actor claimed they merely partied together.
Leonardo and Rihanna were also both in St. Barts for New Year's Eve, and it was reported that they both celebrated at La Plage Club.
Rihanna posted numerous photos of her vacation on Instagram, but refrained from sharing anything from New Year's Eve.







Chic:  Rihanna attends the Fendi New York Flagship Boutique Inauguration Party during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Fall 2015 at Fendi Madison Avenue

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2953562/Rihanna-Leonardo-DiCaprio-continue-fueld-dating-rumours-party-New-York-night-club-4am.html#ixzz3Rje50kpq


----------



## Tivo

^^^The plot thickens....


----------



## LavenderIce

I don't like Leo and I don't like him for her, but oddly, I ship this.


----------



## Sassys

so cute


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> so cute


 


Adorable!


----------



## Lounorada

At the 'inauguration' of the new Fendi flagship store on Madison Avenue, NYC. Feb 13th


Rih has collaborated with Fendi in designing one of five new '3Baguette' bags which are going to be auctioned off next month, online. Proceeds will go to the Clara Lionel Foundation and four other charities.



































tumblr


----------



## Tivo

Rihanna is the real supermodel of today. She's the new Naomi, Christy, Kate, Linda...etc.
She's just too fabulous!


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna and Leonardo DiCaprio may not want to admit that they are dating, but they sure act like it.

The 26-year old singer and 40-year old actor were spotted once more enjoying a night out together, this time in New York City at Up and Down night club.

They partied at the venue until 4am before leaving in separate cars.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ty-New-York-night-club-4am.html#ixzz3Rk7j6KO7


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Rihanna and Leonardo DiCaprio may not want to admit that they are dating, but they sure act like it.
> 
> The 26-year old singer and 40-year old actor were spotted once more enjoying a night out together, this time in New York City at Up and Down night club.
> 
> They partied at the venue until 4am before leaving in separate cars.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ty-New-York-night-club-4am.html#ixzz3Rk7j6KO7




Swanky already posted that article on the previous page.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> At the 'inauguration' of the new Fendi flagship store on Madison Avenue, NYC. Feb 13th
> 
> 
> Rih has collaborated with Fendi in designing one of five new '3Baguette' bags which are going to be auctioned off next month, online. Proceeds will go to the Clara Lionel Foundation and four other charities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




While all this is beautiful and fab, I'm looking at the last pic with her sitting next to Karl and thinking it looks so lonely and depressingly sad at the same time. I'm seems to love her life and this comes with the territory of celebrity but, to me, it just always looks sad....I don't know how better to explain it...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am HERE for Rihanna and DiCaprio. And Matt Kemp if he ever returns to the picture. Forget those industry dudes. They gossip more than us. hehe. lolz.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> At the 'inauguration' of the new Fendi flagship store on Madison Avenue, NYC. Feb 13th
> 
> 
> Rih has collaborated with Fendi in designing one of five new '3Baguette' bags which are going to be auctioned off next month, online. Proceeds will go to the Clara Lionel Foundation and four other charities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




She slays!!!!


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> While all this is beautiful and fab, I'm looking at the last pic with her sitting next to Karl and thinking it looks so lonely and depressingly sad at the same time. I'm seems to love her life and this comes with the territory of celebrity but, to me, it just always looks sad....I don't know how better to explain it...


I agree. These pictures of celeb get togethers always look so empty and no fun. The last celeb event I saw that looked a ton of fun was Clooney and Amal's wedding weekend.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> While all this is beautiful and fab, I'm looking at the last pic with her sitting next to Karl and thinking it looks so lonely and depressingly sad at the same time. I'm seems to love her life and this comes with the territory of celebrity but, to me, it just always looks sad....I don't know how better to explain it...


 

I get what your trying to say. I get the same vibe from pictures of her and other celebs at events... Showbiz life just looks full of pretentious people, big egos, a$$-kissing and forced un-natural fun- all things I have no time for!  It just looks so unfulfilling.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> I agree. These pictures of celeb get togethers always look so empty and no fun. The last celeb event I saw that looked a ton of fun was Clooney and Amal's wedding weekend.







Lounorada said:


> I get what your trying to say. I get the same vibe from pictures of her and other celebs at events... Showbiz life just looks full of pretentious people, big egos, a$$-kissing and forced un-natural fun- all things I have no time for!  It just looks so unfulfilling.




Yes that's what it is...empty and unfulfilling. Occasionally, I'm lucky to get invites to certain events and every time I go, I'm ready to leave within the first 15 minutes. I couldn't imagine having to do that all the time.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Yes that's what it is...empty and unfulfilling. Occasionally, I'm lucky to get invites to certain events and every time I go, I'm ready to leave within the first 15 minutes. I couldn't imagine having to do that all the time.




Yep, I totally agree.


----------



## Ladybug09

Tivo said:


> Rihanna is the real supermodel of today. She's the new Naomi, Christy, Kate, Linda...etc.
> She's just too fabulous!



True.

Is that person next to her smoking???


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> True.
> 
> Is that person next to her smoking???




Doubt it...illegal indoors here.


----------



## Swanky

I think she's stunning, easily one of prettiest celebs right now - but no "Supermodel" imo.
She can be posed and airbrushed and looks gorj without make up, but I'm not sure she can commend a catwalk like the Big 6!  I think she has a more raw and gritty aesthetic.


www.justjared.com
Rihanna Gets Sexy For Three Different W Mag Korea Covers


----------



## morgan20

I am just loving her make up at the moment so flawless.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's a far better model than she is singer or performer IMO.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Goodness, her face never quits.


----------



## NY_Mami

Her Grammy's dress would have been a hit at The MET Gala.... it was a beautiful dress, just too much for The Grammy's.... she should have worn what the dress that Kim wore, she would have pulled it off because she is tall enough to do it...


----------



## dangerouscurves

NY_Mami said:


> Her Grammy's dress would have been a hit at The MET Gala.... it was a beautiful dress, just too much for The Grammy's.... she should have worn what the dress that Kim wore, she would have pulled it off because she is tall enough to do it...




OMG! Yes, you're right! That Grammy dress was too fashion forward.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has said that denim is as classic as The Beatles. 

And Rihanna showed off the timeless style - as well as her toned midsection - to take her seats she courtside at the 2015 NBA All-Star game at Madison Square Garden in New York City on Sunday. 

The 26-year-old had on a distressed jacket over a white cropped tank top and whimsical boyfriend jeans. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-laughs-pal-NBA-Star-Game.html#ixzz3RtJK9dZs


----------



## ByeKitty

I'll probably be jumped on for saying this, but I honestly don't consider her model material. I think her face only looks good from certain angles and with the right make-up.


----------



## YSoLovely

ByeKitty said:


> I'll probably be jumped on for saying this, but I honestly don't consider her model material. I think her face only looks good from certain angles and with the right make-up.




She knows how to pose and work her angles = model material.

Probably better than a lot of the girls you see fronting big campaigns and 100% better than the Hadids, Baldwins & Jenners of today...


----------



## ByeKitty

YSoLovely said:


> She knows how to pose and work her angles = model material.
> 
> Probably better than a lot of the girls you see fronting big campaigns and 100% better than the Hadids, Baldwins & Jenners of today...



Haha, yeah I'm not big on the Hadids, Baldwins and Jenners of this planet either... Although I do think Kendall is doing pretty well! But honestly, what I was trying to say is that I just don't think Rihanna's face and overly confident "edginess" are that remarkable. She's no Naomi. Or Naomi's mom!! Have you seen her?  No hate on Rihanna though!


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> She knows how to pose and work her angles = model material.
> 
> *Probably better than a lot of the girls you see fronting big campaigns and 100% better than the Hadids, Baldwins & Jenners of today... *




THIS.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They were at the SNL after party. Leo + Rihanna.


----------



## Sassys

Saw this on Instagram lol


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Saw this on Instagram lol


----------



## twinkle.tink

I adore the white quilted dress...is it a dress? And the pink spoiled shirt.  IDs?

I think she is gorgeous. I think she has her misses, like anyone...but overall, her face is breathtaking.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Zac Posen Presentation 2/16/15


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Fall 2015 on Monday evening (February 16) at Grand Central Station in New York City.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that dress, but she's not pulling it off.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> Saw this on Instagram lol



Lol


----------



## lp640

Rihanna spotted leaving her New York City apartment to go out for the night  02.14.2015


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Zac Posen Presentation 2/16/15



lol she is looking at the camera....not the cell


----------



## AEGIS

i don't care for Gigi's face
and I always think that i should
idk maybe i am biased against round faces


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think her face is weird (for lack of a better word), but models often have weird faces. I don't get why every girl with rich semi-famous parents needs to be a model now though.


----------



## Megan Brown

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Fall 2015 on Monday evening (February 16) at Grand Central Station in New York City.


I like when she looks as a real lady!)


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love that dress, but she's not pulling it off.





i think she looks fabulous in it!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

NY_Mami said:


> Her Grammy's dress would have been a hit at The MET Gala.... it was a beautiful dress, just too much for The Grammy's.... she should have worn what the dress that Kim wore, she would have pulled it off because she is tall enough to do it...



Ageeed. 

Plus, her belt would have actually buckled and would not have broken, needing to be tied shut with string.


----------



## caitlin1214

berrydiva said:


> Doubt it...illegal indoors here.



Could be an e-cigarette.

... Unless those aren't allowed inside, either.


----------



## caitlin1214

lp640 said:


> Rihanna spotted leaving her New York City apartment to go out for the night  02.14.2015



See that, Kim? That's how one dresses appropriately for the weather.


----------



## addisonshopper

caitlin1214 said:


> See that, Kim? That's how one dresses appropriately for the weather.




Not with strappy sandals on.  I can't stand for my feet to be cold. I can't concentrate if the dogs are barking and cold.    No more seasonal shoes and seasonal clothing


----------



## Sassys

caitlin1214 said:


> See that, Kim? That's how one dresses appropriately for the weather.



Uh, she has on open toe shoes in 20 degree weather. How is that appropriate?


----------



## Lounorada

I don't like that Zac Posen dress, it looks old-fashioned, even on Rih. Not a fan of the pony-tail hair do either.
Love the shoes and jewellery though.


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> Could be an e-cigarette.
> 
> ... Unless those aren't allowed inside, either.



Yup cause they Dont have the same restrictions.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Yup cause they Dont have the same restrictions.




I think e-cigs are banned indoors too....when they first started coming out, I'd see people with them indoors but they quickly were lumped into the cigarette category.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Ladybug09

Another stupid magazine.


----------



## caitlin1214

addisonshopper said:


> Not with strappy sandals on.  I can't stand for my feet to be cold. I can't concentrate if the dogs are barking and cold.    No more seasonal shoes and seasonal clothing



I meant with the closed coat.

I can excuse the open toed shoes if she's walking straight to the car.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/17/rihanna-bares-her-breast-for-sexy-another-magazine-shoot/

*Rihanna Bares Her Breast for Sexy 'AnOther Magazine' Shoot*

Rihanna bundles up while leaving a dentists office on Tuesday afternoon (February 17) in New York City.

The 26-year-old singer took to her Instagram account that day to share all of the sexy images from her AnOther Magazine photo shoot, which were shot by Inez and Vinoodh.

The tribute to Alexander McQueen had one image that got deleted off Instagram because it featured Rihannas bare breast. See the photo below!

Also, make sure to check out RiRis futuristic cover for the magazine if you missed it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Of course she would be the first to wear those ugly azz Wang creepers


----------



## Sassys

2/18/15
Damn, he went around the people at the elevator to get all up in her face. I couldn't deal with that.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> 2/18/15
> Damn, he went around the people at the elevator to get all up in her face. I couldn't deal with that.





I'd be fit to punch the camera right out of his hand


----------



## 1249dcnative

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Fall 2015 on Monday evening (February 16) at Grand Central Station in New York City.



Mary said forget trying to act like it's Spring...


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna celebrated her 27th birthday with a star-studded soiree thanks to Leonardo DiCaprio, who organised the party on Friday.

But on Saturday, it was business as usual for Rihanna, who enjoyed a casual meal at her favourite Los Angeles restaurant, Giorgio Baldi. 

The Barbadian beauty dressed down in an oversized denim shirt and ripped jeans, which she paired with metallic heels, for her outing and showed no signs of tiredness despite the raucous birthday bash the night before. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...red-love-Leonardo-DiCaprio.html#ixzz3SVC3uNBt


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love Oprah's glasses. I wonder if they are Warby.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Looks like her party was the place to be.&#127881;


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Of course she would be the first to wear *those ugly azz Wang creepers*



i am afraid to even ask how much those monstrosities cost!!!!





GoldengirlNY said:


> Looks like her party was the place to be.&#127881;




leo went all out for his girl!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I don't know how I feel about this Rihanna/Leo possible pairing

On one hand, I'm glad she's out the misogynistic/immature/violent rapper cesspool.

On the other I suspect Leo has a whole bag of issues of his own

I'm also not convinced the s3x would be hot or that they'd make cute babies


----------



## NicolesCloset

Thingofbeauty said:


> I don't know how I feel about this Rihanna/Leo possible pairing
> 
> On one hand, I'm glad she's out the misogynistic/immature/violent rapper cesspool.
> 
> On the other I suspect Leo has a whole bag of issues of his own
> 
> I'm also not convinced the s3x would be hot or that they'd make cute babies



I agree with everything your are saying but,  when did this even start?   I had no idea


----------



## Nathalya

NicolesCloset said:


> I agree with everything your are saying but,  when did this even start?   I had no idea



Lol me too. So are they a thing now or still rumours?


----------



## Ms Kiah

I think rumors have been swirling since late last year.


Although there have been some speculation that she might be dating Leo's friend Richie Akiva.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think it's still just a rumor. 

Leo is not and has never been attractive to me 

I'm waiting on her to post some of her b-day pics on IG. I want to see what she wore.


----------



## Ms Kiah

The only time I ever thought Leo was legit hot was in The Departed. 


Current Leo with the beard and beer belly? No Bueno.


----------



## Swanky

*Leo DiCaprio & Rihanna First Photo!! Banging But It's a Little One-Sided*

 *        3/2/2015 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





*Rihanna* and *Leo DiCaprio* should be a perfect match -- neither's into settling down with one person for too long -- but now that they're banging ... one of them is way more committed than the other.
We got pics of RiRi and Leo getting cozy recently at her birthday party -- which he helped organize -- and sources at the bash tell us one thing was clear ... Rihanna's the clingy one.
We're told Leo is affectionate enough -- they engaged in plenty of PDA -- but he could barely get a moment to himself. As one source put it, "she's the baddest ***** in the party, but she's following him everywhere."
We're told they've been hooking up for about 3 months, but it's still not exclusive -- more like they're each other's first choice. Not that anyone's crying for either of them.
#LeoProblems



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3TEjC5oMx


----------



## ByeKitty

Hahaha Leo looks a mess!!


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> Hahaha Leo looks a mess!!





how can you tell!!!    if they are going to try and break a big story - do better!   a damn $5 Fuji camera takes better pics than that.


----------



## ByeKitty

bag-princess said:


> how can you tell!!!    if they are going to try and break a big story - do better!   a damn $5 Fuji camera takes better pics than that.







This is how I can tell!!


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> This is how I can tell!!






  thank you - now THAT is a much better pic!

i'm lazy - if there is no link i ain't searching for it!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, he looks exhausted.


----------



## csre

"Neither's into settling down with one person for too long"
I thought Leo had a couple of long term relations (Giselle and Bar)
Is that look for his upcoming movie?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Leo is one of those creepy old men. Yucky!!!


----------



## New-New

Ms Kiah said:


> The only time I ever thought Leo was legit hot was in The Departed.
> 
> 
> Current Leo with the beard and beer belly? No Bueno.



I prefer current Leo tbh. I love a man with hair and a beer belly like... Don't judge me. :ninja:


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> I prefer current Leo tbh. I love a man with hair and a beer belly like... Don't judge me. :ninja:





   you kill me!!!!

i like a man with a real body,too!  but more along the lines of Jason Momoa.  i don't like them looking like a chiseled slab of granite.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ByeKitty

Oh I don't mind some hair and some...um, curves on a man, but Leo looks like a garden gnome!


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> Oh I don't mind some hair and some...um, curves on a man, but Leo looks like a garden gnome!





  lawd!!!  


there are times when jason looks like grizzly adams,too!  but you just know that there is a whole lot of fine under all that hair!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Leo is so fug these days. He was super hot from CMIYC until Blood Diamond, but then ish went downhill from there. Fast. :ninja:
Running through 50-11 models and "models" certainly doesn't provide him with any redeeming qualities, either...


----------



## jclaybo

New-New said:


> I prefer current Leo tbh. I love a man with hair and a beer belly like... Don't judge me. :ninja:


me too 
I'm all in for this romance, "the hollywood mega star and the princess of pop"
Yesssss!


----------



## New-New

jclaybo said:


> me too
> I'm all in for this romance, "the hollywood mega star and the princess of pop"
> Yesssss!



I am too like this is power couple material


----------



## shoegal

ByeKitty said:


> Oh I don't mind some hair and some...um, curves on a man, but Leo looks like a garden gnome!




How wonderfully descriptive!


----------



## Lounorada

Leo definitely isn't the most unattractive guy out there, but he's doing himself no favours with the long hair and that fugly beard. 
If your going to grow a beard at least keep it groomed and neat.


----------



## littlerock

Lounorada said:


> Leo definitely isn't the most unattractive guy out there, but he's doing himself no favours with the long hair and that fugly beard.
> If your going to grow a beard at least keep it groomed and neat.



I think it has to be for a movie.


----------



## skarsbabe

Whether Leo is attractive or not (my opinion), they sure do make for an odd/interesting coupling!


----------



## Sassys

Jfk


----------



## AEGIS

I don't think they look good together physically
But they look good together on paper


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Leo may not be all that attractive but neither is Rihanna's personality.


----------



## ChanelMommy

ByeKitty said:


> Oh I don't mind some hair and some...um, curves on a man, but Leo looks like a garden gnome!



Ermergerd Hahahaha


----------



## Sassys

3/5/15


----------



## Lounorada

Leaving NYC







tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

In Paris, March 7th.










tumblr


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes known for flashing the flesh whenever she takes to the stage.

But on Saturday night, Rihanna decided to keep her famous assets under wraps when she stepped out in Paris for the bi-annual Fashion Week event.

The 27-year-old superstar dressed her lean and slender frame in an eye-catching multi-coloured fur coat, which she teamed with a pair of ripped denim jeans.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ns-hits-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3TlqGmBuc


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Shes known for flashing the flesh whenever she takes to the stage.
> 
> But on Saturday night, Rihanna decided to keep her famous assets under wraps when she stepped out in Paris for the bi-annual Fashion Week event.
> 
> The 27-year-old superstar dressed her lean and slender frame in an eye-catching multi-coloured fur coat, which she teamed with a pair of ripped denim jeans.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ns-hits-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3TlqGmBuc






i love this look!   so effortless.


----------



## New-New

bag-princess said:


> i love this look!   so effortless.



Same here like I love the late 90s early 00s vibe


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/08/rihanna-channels-catwoman-during-paris-fashion-week/

Rihanna is fierce like Catwoman while wearing a mask in the VIP room at the Moschino show held during Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2015/2016 on Saturday (March 7) in Paris, France.

The 27-year-old singer supported her friend Jeremy Scott, who is the creative director of the fashion brand.

It was revealed this weekend that Rihanna is the most popular female artist on Spotify among all listeners. She tops a list that also included Katy Perry and Beyonce in the top three.


----------



## azania

^really??


----------



## saira1214

Her style has declined a lot. Don't like it.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's an opportunity that most stars use to dress to impress in front of the great and good of the sartorial world.

But Rihanna displayed her fun sense of style as she stepped out at Paris Fashion Week on Monday morning, rocking a pair of quirky circular glasses.

Proving she has plenty of specs appeal, the 27-year-old pop princess livened up her somewhat muted choice of outfit with the unusual accessory as she left the French capital's Shangri-La hotel.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-pair-fun-circular-glasses.html#ixzz3TtzQNxMT


----------



## .pursefiend.

does anyone know what kind of jeans these are?


----------



## ByeKitty

Is she trolling us with these messy outfits?


----------



## knasarae

Why is no one talking about baby cartoon Rih aka Tip??  She's adorable!!!! (Or if I missed that, sorry)  And Jim Parsons voices the alien.  I'm all in on this movie.


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't get the winter coat with the summer shoes.


----------



## Lounorada

.pursefiend. said:


> does anyone know what kind of jeans these are?


 
They are vintage Helmut Lang.


----------



## Lounorada

Harper's Bazaar China, April 2015 issue. Photographed by Chen Man 


















tumblr


----------



## Sassys

Lipstick is ALWAYS fab! Love the color!


----------



## Sassys

Paris shooting something


----------



## Ladybug09

What is she, and antelope, minotaur, what! Those shoes are FUG!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## ByeKitty

Those Bazaar pictures are really pretty!


----------



## Sasha2012

All that high-end shopping, party-hopping and photo shooting in Paris must have left Rihanna feeling a little listless.

The 27-year-old Diamonds singer found a soothing and stylish solution as she arrived back on US soil on Wednesday thanks to a favoured pair of slippers.

Rihanna grinned like a happy kitty while strolling through the terminal at JFK Airport, her feet no doubt feeling fine in those fancy, fur-trimmed comfort wear and her eyes shades behind a pair of stylish cat-eye sunglasses.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rport-whirlwind-trip-Paris.html#ixzz3U9Q8A8Hy


----------



## berrydiva

Those things look like cat mops.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think she needs to do the reverse Samson ie; cut off her hair to get her mojo back. Not feeling her look at all.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks a mess.


----------



## knics33

ByeKitty said:


> Is she trolling us with these messy outfits?



Lol right... I'm sorry but her style is a *HOT A** MESS*. And has been for a while now. Her only redeeming quality is how stunning she is and her lipstick lol. 

The China shoot was stunning!


----------



## NY_Mami

She looks like she just said f*ck it. Her last couple of looks is a NO! The Harpers spread is beautiful though....


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Huge rumor that she's replacing Charlize Theron in the J'adore ads


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Those shoes are the worst!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Lounorada said:


> They are vintage Helmut Lang.



thanks doll


----------



## AEGIS

Glitterandstuds said:


> Huge rumor that she's replacing Charlize Theron in the J'adore ads



oooooooo that'd be interesting


----------



## Ms Kiah

Waiting for more pics but Rihanna on her way to GMA this morning.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Confirmed!!

Rihanna is officially a Dior Girl!
WWD confirmed the exciting news with the famed French fashion house. 
So what can we expect? 
Rihanna will reportedly star in the fourth episode of Dior's "Secret Garden" video series. You know, the one where models are dressed in stunning Dior gowns while running around the palace of Versailles. Amazing. 
In  addition, RiRi will appear in a print campaign. Both the video and  images will be shot by Steven Klein and debut later this Spring. 
If that's not epic enough, this also marks the first time a black woman has fronted the French brand. Quite the milestone considering the fashion industry is notorious for its narrow mindedness when it comes to diversity. 
The Grammy Award-winning singer is a certified fashion darling. She has already graced a campaign for Balmain and was recently named a creative director at Puma. 
In celebration of Rihanna's new high fashion deal we've rounded up a few of her dopest moments wearing Dior. Congrats, Bad Gal!


----------



## Lounorada

Love Rih for Dior! Good for her, that's a big gig to get. She'll fit the new aesthetic of the brand well. Looking forward to the ad-campaign.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Maybe that's what she was shooting recently?

She's a better model than most actual models so this makes sense. Good for her.


----------



## Ms Kiah

More pics from GMA today promoting "Home" - she's such a damn star.


More pics here
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rry-scarf-arrives-TV-appearance-New-York.html


----------



## berrydiva

I'm liking this pink outfit. Not sure what's going on with the stirrup legs on that pant.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I'm liking this pink outfit. Not sure what's going on with the stirrup legs on that pant.




exactly what i was thinking watching her this morning!   love the pink on her but those stirrup's have to go!


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> I'm liking this pink outfit. Not sure what's going on with the stirrup legs on that pant.


girl I was like, Hold uP? Are those Stirrups!??


----------



## Lounorada

.pursefiend. said:


> thanks doll


 
You're welcome!


----------



## NY_Mami

So glad Dior got a new spokes model.... I wonder if they are gonna airbrush her tattoos though...


----------



## dr.pepper

OMG I bet that trio of Rih, Steve Martin and Jim Parsons were a riot for filming and press junkets. 

They are all pretty free-spirited and have loads of accomplishments between the three of them.


----------



## bag-princess

dr.pepper said:


> OMG I bet that trio of Rih, Steve Martin and Jim Parsons were a riot for filming and press junkets.
> 
> They are all pretty free-spirited and have loads of accomplishments between the three of them.





they were so cute together this morning on GMA.  you could tell they got along well together.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Ladybug09 said:


> girl I was like, Hold uP? Are those Stirrups!??



Lol I can see who the 80s kids are.  I would rock my Stirrups all the time.


----------



## starrysky

Ms Kiah said:


> More pics from GMA today promoting "Home" - she's such a damn star.
> 
> 
> More pics here
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rry-scarf-arrives-TV-appearance-New-York.html



she's so cute! love.


----------



## Stephanie***

Don't get me wrong. I'm not judging melissa for traveling with Rihanna but what is she doing for living? Is she also working for Rihanna?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> Huge rumor that she's replacing Charlize Theron in the J'adore ads




It's about time! So done with CT


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ms Kiah said:


> Maybe that's what she was shooting recently?
> 
> She's a better model than most actual models so this makes sense. Good for her.




Yup, they shot for 11 hours at Versailles


----------



## Ms Kiah

Stephanie*** said:


> Don't get me wrong. I'm not judging melissa for traveling with Rihanna but what is she doing for living? Is she also working for Rihanna?


 
I think she works as a quasi assistant.

You better believe if my friend became a star I would be traveling everywhere with her. International travel, private jets, luxury suites, parties, yachts, shopping, oh yes. 



Glitterandstuds said:


> Yup, they shot for 11 hours at Versailles


 
I can't wait to see what they come up with.


----------



## Stephanie***

Ms Kiah said:


> I think she works as a quasi assistant.
> 
> You better believe if my friend became a star I would be traveling everywhere with her. International travel, private jets, luxury suites, parties, yachts, shopping, oh yes.


 
ok... hmm... but what if Rihanna's success (not that I would wish her that) would go aaaallllll the waaaay down. how will melissa end up like? no job experince. did she go to college?


Don't get me wrong, I'd love to go traveling like THAT to  lol


----------



## Sasha2012

While she has offered to shelter a loved one from the storm in her song, on Saturday Rihanna was busy keeping just herself dry.

The 27-year-old stepped out on a sunny but wet New York day and made sure to carry a big blue umbrella.

While no doubt she was doing so just to stay dry, the Umbrella songstress also ensured she gave quite a few people a little chuckle.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-new-animated-movie-Home.html#ixzz3URC6wbXn


----------



## Tivo

She seems really unhappy, like she's nursing a heartbreak. I recognize that sullen, heavy look.


----------



## saira1214

Maybe Leo moved on?


----------



## Tivo

Probably. Didn't his people release an "I'm single" statement?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Tivo said:


> She seems really unhappy, like she's nursing a heartbreak. I recognize that sullen, heavy look.







saira1214 said:


> Maybe Leo moved on?







Tivo said:


> Probably. Didn't his people release an "I'm single" statement?




She really should've known better.


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## Lounorada

Shooting for Dior ads at Palace of Versailles  (more pics)











tumblr


----------



## azania

The pictures look stunning. I often cannot find her very likeable in interviews. Don't know why.


----------



## Tivo

azania said:


> The pictures look stunning. I often cannot find her very likeable in interviews. Don't know why.


I don't like her personality either. But my goodness is she fabulous.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Shooting for Dior ads at Palace of Versailles  (more pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




Slay a bit, RiRi.


----------



## Sasha2012

Anna Wintour had previously stated that nothing is worse than fashion's most D-listed combination of socks and sandals.

But Rihanna, being the fashion risk taker that she is, broke the first cardinal rule in fashion by sporting socks and sandals during an outing in New York City on Sunday.

The 27-year-old Barbadian beauty dressed down in a comfortable sweater and sweatpants following her promotional press stop for Dreamwork's animated film Home at the Mandarin Oriental.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-sandals-comfy-outing-NYC.html#ixzz3UVz0ODZF


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Slay a bit, RiRi.



Indeed. 

I'm def going to see Home. The big kid in me can never pass up animated movies.

The pink GMA look is such a win minus the stirrups. She looks so purrty. 

ETA: 

Rih did an interview today and they asked her about Leo. Her response: *Stay off the blogs, they will screw you every time.*


----------



## Tivo

Celebs suffer from arrested development. Those ***** socks Rih is wearing wouldve been cool and edgy to me when I was 19, but come on. She can be so stunning and regal in pictures, yet so crass and immature in her personal choices.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sassys said:


> .




I'm so glad she is sticking to a very appropriate style with fun colors for a kids movie instead of opting for sexy and revealing.


----------



## *spoiled*

Tivo said:


> Celebs suffer from arrested development. Those ***** socks Rih is wearing wouldve been cool and edgy to me when I was 19, but come on. She can be so stunning and regal in pictures, yet so crass and immature in her personal choices.



Oh gosh.  It's fashion.  It's fun to play around with.  Plus, Rih is in her 20s.  Let her have fun.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> .




I love her green eyes!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

*spoiled* said:


> Oh gosh.  It's fashion.  It's fun to play around with.  Plus, Rih is in her 20s.  Let her have fun.



I have a different definition of "fashion", but oh well


----------



## Tivo

Rihanna is so beautiful, but there is a darkness in her eyes that tells me she has seen and done way too much. Her eyes aren't dead like the Trashbuckets but they are dark.


----------



## jclaybo

she got them baby hairs popping like bubble gum


----------



## c0uture

She looks like a teenager, she's so beautiful


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> .



Cute look here!!


----------



## *spoiled*

ByeKitty said:


> I have a different definition of "fashion", but oh well




and, of course, you are entitled to your OWN opinion.


----------



## berrydiva

jclaybo said:


> she got them baby hairs popping like bubble gum


 and  at your profile pic


----------



## ByeKitty

*spoiled* said:


> and, of course, you are entitled to your OWN opinion.


Why, thanks!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

3/18/15 Gym, NYC


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I see she has gotten inspiration from Chili on those baby hairs.


----------



## dalinda

is that a onesie? can anyone id please?


----------



## Sassys

dalinda said:


> is that a onesie? can anyone id please?



Why don't you google "Adult Onesie"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

dalinda said:


> is that a onesie? can anyone id please?



It's not a onesie. Christopher Kane hoodie and pants that are from a few seasons ago


----------



## Tivo

Looking rough.


----------



## berrydiva

Bodyguard looks kinda cute.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Bodyguard looks kinda cute.


 
I noticed him too


----------



## *spoiled*

ByeKitty said:


> Why, thanks!




very welcome


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

NYC (March 19)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's gorgeous but the Fug is strong in her last few outings.


----------



## Lounorada

Her Diorama bag is gorgeous. That's all I got.


----------



## *spoiled*

I love that bag.  I want Rih Rih to tame that kitchen.  Don't use any chemicals but at least get some edge control or something.  Even some old school ampro brown gel would work lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

*spoiled* said:


> I love that bag.  I want Rih Rih to tame that kitchen.  Don't use any chemicals but at least get some edge control or something.  Even some old school ampro brown gel would work lol




or some Jam


----------



## dalinda

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's not a onesie. Christopher Kane hoodie and pants that are from a few seasons ago



thank you very much


----------



## berrydiva

*spoiled* said:


> i love that bag.  I want rih rih to tame that kitchen.  Don't use any chemicals but at least get some edge control or something.  Even some old school ampro brown gel would work lol




lol!!


----------



## Tivo

Something is off. Rih Rih doesn't look the last few candids. Alcohol bloat?


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna has never been particularly modest when it comes to her fashion choices.

And the 27-year-old singer was certain to keep up with appearances as she arrived at Giorgio Baldi in Los Angeles wearing only Daisy Duke-style cut-off jeans and a knee-length light jacket.

With nothing else to cover her, only one button prevented Rihanna from having a huge wardrobe malfunction on Saturday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ears-coat-NO-bra-dinner-LA.html#ixzz3V8GTgEN9


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That's one of her better looks recently.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> Rihanna has never been particularly modest when it comes to her fashion choices.
> 
> 
> 
> And the 27-year-old singer was certain to keep up with appearances as she arrived at Giorgio Baldi in Los Angeles wearing only Daisy Duke-style cut-off jeans and a knee-length light jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> With nothing else to cover her, only one button prevented Rihanna from having a huge wardrobe malfunction on Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ears-coat-NO-bra-dinner-LA.html#ixzz3V8GTgEN9




Wow she looks smokin hot!


----------



## Lounorada

She looks cute.


----------



## Nathalya

Tivo said:


> Something is off. Rih Rih doesn't look the last few candids. Alcohol bloat?



I noticed she looks 'different'  too. I see some sadness in her eyes or something...


----------



## Sassys

Home premiere in LA


----------



## DC-Cutie

Rhi Rhi loves the kids!!!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Rih + kids =


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Not a fan of the Dior look at the premiere.


----------



## purseprincess32

RiRi looks cute and JLO looks nice with her daughter.


----------



## saira1214

Haven't liked her lipstick in the last couple of looks which is very unusual to me. It's too vampy.


----------



## Lounorada

Rih is so cute with the kids 
Not liking that dress though... Of all the beautiful Dior dresses, that's the best they could give her to wear  Do better, Raf.


----------



## ByeKitty

That dress is unflattering... She looks slightly bigger than she usually does!


----------



## Lounorada

Few more pictures from Harper's Bazaar China, April'15 issue.























tumblr


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Few more pictures from Harper's Bazaar China, April'15 issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




Stunning pictures! She's very expressive.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Few more pictures from Harper's Bazaar China, April'15 issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr



Those carets going up her hand are starting to fade on some of her fingers already....it looks a mess.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I love both snaps in the mint dress.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Those carets going up her hand are starting to fade on some of her fingers already....it looks a mess.


I think they looked like this from the beginning... They're traditional Maori tattoos!


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> I think they looked like this from the beginning... They're traditional Maori tattoos!




Did they? I thought they were more vibrant. Either way that whole hand looks a mess.


----------



## Sassys

Rihanna officially released her new song ***** Better Have My Money on Wednesday evening (March 25).

Head to Dubsmash for my new single #BBHMM!!, the 27-year-old singer posted to Twitter.

PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Rihanna

Rihanna released the song on an app called Dubsmash, which is usually used to create short selfie videos dubbed with famous sounds.

Rihanna first teased the new single the day before on Instagram by posting the album artwork along with a hashtag that read March 26.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I haven't heard it yet, but what a title.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Rihanna officially released her new song ***** Better Have My Money on Wednesday evening (March 25).
> 
> 
> 
> Head to Dubsmash for my new single #BBHMM!!, the 27-year-old singer posted to Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Rihanna
> 
> 
> 
> Rihanna released the song on an app called Dubsmash, which is usually used to create short selfie videos dubbed with famous sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Rihanna first teased the new single the day before on Instagram by posting the album artwork along with a hashtag that read March 26.





Wait that's not the song right? Is there more to it?


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Wait that's not the song right? Is there more to it?



Okay, I thought it was just me.


----------



## *spoiled*

http://www.rap-up.com/2015/03/26/new-music-rihanna-bbhmm-*****-better-have-my-money/


----------



## berrydiva

Here's the full version...I'm not a fan. It sounds like a rapper wrote it for himself and gave it to Rihanna.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It's aiight. I don't think it will smash or flop.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I was hoping for a ratchet bop for spring/summer so I'm pleased, and I love the single cover art. American Oxygen for pop radio/march madness and BBHMM for the urbans...I like. 

Both the Home soundtrack and her R8 are being released via her new company Westbury Road Entertainment. Rih has been getting her business together this off season, good for her.


----------



## berrydiva

^I like how much she's matured over the past couple of years and she seems to be taking more active role in her business affairs.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> ^I like how much she's matured over the past couple of years and she seems to be taking more active role in her business affairs.



Me too. 

She redesigned her official website and under her bio it says she has ownership of her masters. I don't know it was in reference to her past material or the new, soon to be released stuff but I'm happy for her. I hope she addresses it in her upcoming documentary.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Me too.
> 
> She redesigned her official website and under her bio it says she has ownership of her masters. I don't know it was in reference to her past material or the new, soon to be released stuff but I'm happy for her. I hope she addresses it in her upcoming documentary.



Can you own your masters if you don't right the song?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Can you own your masters if you don't right the song?



Yes. If she did indeed acquire the masters to her previous work then that means she owns the sound recording of the song. Other credited writers/producers will still receive royalties, she just gets a much bigger cut and she dictates who can/can't use her music.  

More than likely she will own the masters to her new album on Roc Nation and not past songs. She's had some massive hits, Def Jam would want serious $$$ for her catalog but no one knows the terms of her deal. Jay has been around forever and only acquired his masters at the end of 2014 as apart of his deal to be President of Def Jam. Labels just don't hand over master rights.


----------



## YSoLovely

Oh, Rhenna. I got ya money.


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> ^I like how much she's matured over the past couple of years and she seems to be taking more active role in her business affairs.




I agree. It's a very smart move.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I was hoping for a ratchet bop for spring/summer so I'm pleased, and I love the single cover art. American Oxygen for pop radio/march madness and BBHMM for the urbans...I like.
> 
> Both the Home soundtrack and her R8 are being released via her new company Westbury Road Entertainment. Rih has been getting her business together this off season, good for her.



This song is a certified banger and is just what I need for my transition from winter to thot season. 

I've had it on repeat all day


----------



## Chloe_chick999

There was a rap song in 1991 I believe, with the same title.


----------



## berrydiva

chloe_chick999 said:


> there was a rap song in 1991 i believe, with the same title.




It was by AMG. I used to love DJ Quik


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Can you own your masters if you don't right the song?




Anyone can purchase masters. Michael Jackson taught that lesson to Paul.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> It was by AMG. I used to love DJ Quik



That's right! I remember my Naval officer husband thought that song was awesome, lol. Memories! May I ask how old you are? I'm 45 and he's 50.


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That's right! I remember my Naval officer husband thought that song was awesome, lol. Memories! May I ask how old you are? I'm 45 and he's 50.




40 and I are in a pretty heated argument at the moment...I disagree with its decision and I'm currently in process of appeals to bar it from becoming law....I have a couple of years to work on my case. Lol


But seriously, I just have a lot of music and love hip hop. The SO and myself have about 2.5 TB of music on 3 separate external drives.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> 40 and I are in a pretty heated argument at the moment...I disagree with its decision and I'm currently in process of appeals to bar it from becoming law....I have a couple of years to work on my case. Lol
> 
> 
> But seriously, I just have a lot of music and love hip hop. The SO and myself have about 2.5 TB of music on 3 separate external drives.



Lol! I hear you on the age. When I say I'm 45 out loud I feel nauseated.  

You have a crazy amount of music! Rihannas new song is not a remake of the AMG version is it? I guess I could look it up, but I'm sure you know &#128515;


----------



## Tivo

Not feeling that new song. It's definitely no Pour it Up, which imo is a Rihanna classic.


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Lol! I hear you on the age. When I say I'm 45 out loud I feel nauseated.
> 
> You have a crazy amount of music! Rihannas new song is not a remake of the AMG version is it? I guess I could look it up, but I'm sure you know [emoji2]




No it's not a remake. If I remember the opening of that song was raunchy....lol


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Anyone can purchase masters. Michael Jackson taught that lesson to Paul.


He bought the rights to the Beetles Library....so by buying the Library, he ended up also owning the Masters.


----------



## Ladybug09

*http://www.iamusic.com/articles/copyright.html

Master Use Rights*: When you hear music on the radio or TV, this  recording is known in the music industry as the "master recording". This  is what is produced after all the musicians have played their parts and  these parts have been "mixed" together for release. The recording of  the master is also protected by copyright. A record label or music  library owns this copyright, and can grant the right to use the  recording in a compilation album, film soundtrack or other Audio/Visual  medium. It grants the right to use the sound recording.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> He bought the rights to the Beetles Library....so by buying the Library, he ended up also owning the Masters.



Yep. I believe his estate owns a lot of masters and receives royalties from a lot of artists through a deal with Sony. His business deals were so quite but he was serious. 

The masters and rights is where the money is for the labels and owners. The SO is in entertainment on the business side and what I see happening vs what these artists try to pretend is happening is comical. Their royalties are nothing sometimes...that's why the touring is so important for them.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Yep. I believe his estate owns a lot of masters and receives royalties from a lot of artists through a deal with Sony. His business deals were so quite but he was serious.
> 
> The masters and rights is where the money is for the labels and owners. The SO is in entertainment on the business side and what I see happening vs what these artists try to pretend is happening is comical. Their royalties are nothing sometimes..*.that's why the touring is so important for them*.




YEP!

Hey Ray Charles was BLIND but even he Knew, get your Masters!  Did James Brown have the rights to his??


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Stevie owns his too if I am correct.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Stevie owns his too if I am correct.


Yup!

And during his Tribrute concert, when you hear all of his hits and the many decades they span, that's a lot of money.....


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> YEP!
> 
> Hey Ray Charles was BLIND but even he Knew, get your Masters!  Did James Brown have the rights to his??



He did. He was the first to own his masters IIRC.

Funny about all of these guys is that they were making all of this money and owning all of these masters but weren't allowed to buy property in [del]white [/del] "wealthy" neighborhoods. They all ended up living in this area in Queens called Addisliegh Park which was still the hood with bigger houses. Lol. It's why I crack up when people think that just because there are laws that make it illegal to keep people out of a neighborhood that it doesn't happen every damn day.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Stevie owns his too if I am correct.



Stevie threatened to leave motown and record independent. I don't know if he owns his stuff prior to that because Gordy did give him control and his masters in return for a contract. However, he was in his 20s at the time, I believe.

Stevie is another one that I think owns the masters for other artists songs/albums that he wrote/produced.


----------



## Lounorada

NYC, March 26th

I _love_ that Diorama bag 










tumblr


----------



## Tivo

Horrible outfit on beautiful Rih Rih.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> He did. He was the first to own his masters IIRC.
> 
> Funny about all of these guys is that they were making all of this money and owning all of these masters but weren't allowed to buy property in [del]white [/del] "wealthy" neighborhoods. *They all ended up living in this area in Queens called Addisliegh Park which was still the hood with bigger houses. Lol. *.




In my building, I remember coming from the trash room/chute and I noticed this Old/older woman staring at me through the glass that separates the hall from the lobby...I mean STARING, Like, where is she going, why is she here....When she kept starting I turn and say, *"Yes, I live her too, Owner at that"*...She kinda jumped and caught  herself, then hurried up and turned around to the opposite hall leading from the lobby...


----------



## starrysky

Lounorada said:


> NYC, March 26th
> 
> I _love_ that Diorama bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr



Queen Rih. She looks good in everything!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Lounorada said:


> NYC, March 26th
> 
> I _love_ that Diorama bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




It was not that warm in NYC Rih, but I guess she's flaunting her curves.[emoji106]


----------



## terebina786

I love BBHMM. I've only heard a snippet of American Oxygen but I feel like I'm going to love it as well.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BBHMM is number one on ITunes which surprises me. I love the song but it's gotten mixed reviews and I didn't think people would take to it so quickly.


Oh, and I dragged my SO to see Home because stan duties  and I live for animated films (I'm the biggest kid) and it was cute!!! 

It's on track to open with close to 60 million which is the biggest debut for Dreamworks outside of the Shrek franchise. Dreamworks needed this hit.


----------



## ByeKitty

I usually don't find her pretty at all, but she looks quite good in those pictures without make-up!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ladybug09 said:


> In my building, I remember coming from the trash room/chute and I noticed this Old/older woman staring at me through the glass that separates the hall from the lobby...I mean STARING, Like, where is she going, why is she here....When she kept starting I turn and say, *"Yes, I live her too, Owner at that"*...She kinda jumped and caught  herself, then hurried up and turned around to the opposite hall leading from the lobby...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dr.pepper

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> BBHMM is number one on ITunes which surprises me. I love the song but it's gotten mixed reviews and I didn't think people would take to it so quickly.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I dragged my SO to see Home *because stan duties*  and I live for animated films (I'm the biggest kid) and it was cute!!!
> 
> It's on track to open with close to 60 million which is the biggest debut for Dreamworks outside of the Shrek franchise. Dreamworks needed this hit.





I saw it too and I am so-so on animated films (I don't think I've seen one in theaters since Happy Feet IIRC!) but it was well-written, moved at a great pace and it was relatively short! 

I felt foreign around all of those kids (I took my cousins, who are 10 and 15) -- it looked like the theater was empty, but that's because you couldn't see all of the kids' heads with the giant movie theater seat in front of them!!! :lolots:

I kind of felt they implemented Rih's personality into the character too, which I loved! The character (sorry I don't remember her name!) was low key, compassionate and cool, not annoying and girlie or super "nice."


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

dr.pepper said:


> I saw it too and I am so-so on animated films (I don't think I've seen one in theaters since Happy Feet IIRC!) but it was well-written, moved at a great pace and it was relatively short!
> 
> *I felt foreign around all of those kids (I took my cousins, who are 10 and 15) -- it looked like the theater was empty, but that's because you couldn't see all of the kids' heads with the giant movie theater seat in front of them!!!* :lolots:
> 
> I kind of felt they implemented Rih's personality into the character too, which I loved! The character (sorry I don't remember her name!) was low key, compassionate and cool, not annoying and girlie or super "nice."



LOL, same. My SO looked at me and said you realize we're the only adults in here without kids, right? He should be used to be it by now, I always want to see kids movies. 

Dreamwork's created Tip with Rihanna in mind, she was their first choice for the movie. I thought it was cute that they adapted to a lot of Rih's mannerisms and personality. She seemed to be a 'normal' girl, which is rare in kids movies. I cried a time or two during the movie but :shame: I always cry. I still cry when Mufasa dies in the Lion King...I'm a baby, lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/29...e-my-money-at-iheart-radio-awards-2015-video/

Rihanna hits the stage looking smokin to perform her new hit B*tch Better Have My Money for the first time live at the 2015 iHeartRadio Music Awards held at the Shrine Auditorium on Sunday (March 29) in Los Angeles.

The 27-year-old entertainer started out her performance stepping off of a helicopter on stage surrounded by backup dancers.

Be sure to check out the full lyrics from the song in case you missed it!


----------



## Tivo

Oscar the Grouch realness.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her performance was a bit of a disaster as per usual, but I like those boots!


----------



## ByeKitty

Tivo said:


> Oscar the Grouch realness.




She's lucky her breasts didn't fully pop out...


----------



## AEGIS

I don't understand this song...


----------



## Gimmethebag

Caught the performance it was incredibly awkward.


----------



## AshTx.1

AEGIS said:


> I don't understand this song...


Hahahaha! Me either!


----------



## berrydiva

I can't watch her dance ever...she always looks like she's counting her moves and recalling the routine. That song is such a mess but it's a trap song and she's right to be on top right now....it's a genre all on its own at this point.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> I can't watch her dance ever...she always looks like she's counting her moves and recalling the routine. That song is such a mess but it's a trap song and she's right to be on top right now....it's a genre all on its own at this point.



I dont like the crotch grabbing.


----------



## New-New

I loved the performance (and I'm hardly a stan) and I was living for the outfit like she was giving us 90's Lil Kim and I was Gagging! Yas! Like this performance made we want to incorporate more versace into my planned spring/summer looks


----------



## meela188

New-New said:


> I loved the performance (and I'm hardly a stan) and I was living for the outfit like she was giving us 90's Lil Kim and I was Gagging! Yas! Like this performance made we want to incorporate more versace into my planned spring/summer looks



Yes! to this whole post. It took me back to Kim's glory days. While i don't like the song, it is trap music gold. Night club approved!


----------



## Tivo

Gimmethebag said:


> Caught the performance it was incredibly awkward.


I love Rih but she is a terrible performer.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> I love Rih but she is a terrible performer.




Always. It always feels forced.


----------



## Tivo

I feel like BBHMM is a try-hard song. There isn't anything new or different about it. Just another profanity laced song, for more club hopping. I feel like while Rihanna's image has been carefully cultivated by outside help (pr people, handlers) she still comes off immature.


----------



## berrydiva

^It's a trap song...they're all profanity laced raunchy club songs...I haven't looked it up yet but it sounds like a rapper wrote it same as Pour It Up. Rihanna can definitely become the queen of trap as its a good lane for her. She's not a songstress and doesn't rap but she really isn't fully pop either so trap is a good look for her. No one dominates that genre right now and I'm happy it's a separate genre from hip-hop because it's terrible. She and Juicy J can have a field day.


----------



## New-New

I like BBHMM it's a fun little ratchet bop I can listen to while doing shots before the club. It's not deep but not everything has to be.


----------



## YSoLovely

New-New said:


> I like BBHMM it's a fun little ratchet bop I can listen to while doing shots before the club. It's not deep but not everything has to be.




Precisely. iLIVE for Ratchet Rih.


----------



## terebina786

I need that dress in my life. I can deal without the boots, coat and glasses.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I need that dress in my life. I can deal without the boots, coat and glasses.


It's a basic tank dress. H&M sells them for like $12; I have so many of them. I wear those in the summer with a pair of chucks or dress it up with heels/wedges. 

http://www.hm.com/us/product/13772?article=13772-A


----------



## Lounorada

New-New said:


> I like BBHMM it's a fun little ratchet bop I can listen to while doing shots before the club. It's not deep but not everything has to be.


 

This!


----------



## berrydiva

Don't get me wrong, I love ratchet. Trap Queen is my anthem at the moment....I don't want to be in the bar/lounge listening to Common spitting righteousness either. I think Rihanna becoming the Queen of Trap is a good look for her...she can dominate while the genre is young and looking at some of the producers/artists she's working with on R8, it looks like that's what Kanye is might be set out to do with this album. Which would be brilliant, IMO.

ATM Taylor Swift owns pop, Beyonce owns urban contemporary R&B, Nicki owns hip-hop...and Rihanna plays in all of those lanes...may as well have her own, much like how MJB claimed hip-hop soul.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/30/the-tidal-launch-backstage-photos-are-all-amazing/

Rihanna, Madonna, Alicia Keys, Nicki Minaj, and Beyonce all make funny faces while posing for photos backstage at the Tidal launch held at Skylight at Moynihan Station on Monday (March 30) in New York City.

The five ladies were only some of the music superstars at the event. Also pictured in the backstage shots are Jay Z, Kanye West, Jack White, deadmau5, Daft Punk, director Baz Luhrmann, and Alicias hubby Swizz Beatz.

The stars all joined forces to launch the brand new music streaming service, for which they are all part owners.

FYI: Beyonce is wearing a Laquan Smith jacket and jumper, Jimmy Choo shoes, and Lorraine Schwartz bracelets and rings. Rihanna is wearing a Christian Dior suit, shoes, and handbag with Lynn Ban jewels.


----------



## Tivo

She is so beautiful. I could stare at her face all day.


----------



## berrydiva

Her face just does not quit.


----------



## dr.pepper

She's a doll.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I like the song.  It's the type of song I can sing in my car and work out to. Love her dance moves


----------



## PurseLynne

Rihanna can rock any outfit she wears and still look so beautiful. She's like a Barbie doll.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love the 90s Lil Kim/MJB look she gave at the IheartRadio awards, it's the perfect fit for BBHMM. I love ratchet Rih but I don't want an entire era of ratchet bops...part of her appeal is that she dabbles in every sound. I want her to stick to pop with a bit of ratchet/R&B, it works for her. 

Melissa collaborated with Wale and Opening Ceremony to create a line of bucket hats. Pics from the release party...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/31/rihanna-denies-dating-leonardo-dicaprio/

Rihanna flashes her bra while attending Opening Ceremoy M$$ X WT Launch Event on Monday (March 30) in New York City.

The 27-year-old entertainer was on hand to support her BFF Melissa Forde, who was hosting the event.

Rihanna recently addressed rumors that she is dating Leonardo DiCaprio.

It sounds to me like you should stay away from the blogs because they will screw you every time, Rihanna shared to Hello magazine after a reporter asked her if she liked the sound of Rihanna DiCaprio.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Don't like the song at all but loved the nod to Lil Kim. I miss those days of music


----------



## c0uture

She's so hot


----------



## saira1214

Not liking those bangs.


----------



## Tivo

I'm starting to rethink whether Rih got her nose done...


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> I'm starting to rethink whether Rih got her nose done...




You think she did or didn't?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/31/rihanna-used-wilson-phillips-for-backup-vocals/

*Rihanna Used Wilson Phillips for Backup Vocals!*

Rihanna heads to the dentist during a chilly afternoon in New York City on Tuesday (March 31).

The 27-year-old singer has a huge hit with her song FourFiveSeconds and now Carnie Wilson has revealed that Wilson Phillips did background vocals for the track!

[Kanye West] said, When I think of authenticity and I think of angelic, I think of you, Carnie told Billboard.

He was really shy and he would just smile and hes real soft-spoken, then all of a sudden when he started playing all these songs, he was dancing around the room, she said. It was just like how Michael Jackson used to be. When he would press play, it was like, out came the artist and the creativity was just really there.

He gave us sole freedom to just do what we do, Carnie added. You can hear them on the bridge and the chorus!


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> You think she did or didn't?


I never believed she did. But the tip looks a bit "refined." But maybe it's contouring?


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> I never believed she did. But the tip looks a bit "refined." But maybe it's contouring?




I never ever realized that was a rumor. I'm going to have to take a look at her older pics.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks like she's not in the mood for anyone's sh*t, lol. I don't blame her tho, I don't know anyone who likes going to the dentist.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Carnie Wilson? How random.



> [Kanye West] said, When I think of authenticity and I think of angelic, I think of you, Carnie told Billboard.


 
Lawd Kanye.


----------



## Ladybug09

Tivo said:


> I'm starting to rethink whether Rih got her nose done...




Cause she did






Tivo said:


> I never believed she did. But the tip looks a bit "refined." But maybe it's contouring?


Nope.


----------



## Sasha2012

Well, Jimmy Kimmel asked fans to prank him on April Fool's Day and he got it good from Rihanna.

The 27-year-old songstress pulled a fast one when she and a camera crew stole into the late night talk show host's bedroom while he was sleeping and gave him a surprise he won't soon forget.

'Okay, I'm gonna go wake up Jimmy now. Wish me luck,' Rihanna is seen telling the camera in the clip that was later released by Jimmy Kimmel Live. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rank-leggy-visit-talk-show.html#ixzz3W7P0cGPj


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hate the hair, love those Dsquared sandals. 

I totally forgot she was appearing on Kimmel tonight, I need to set my DVR.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> Well, Jimmy Kimmel asked fans to prank him on April Fool's Day and he got it good from Rihanna.
> 
> 
> 
> The 27-year-old songstress pulled a fast one when she and a camera crew stole into the late night talk show host's bedroom while he was sleeping and gave him a surprise he won't soon forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Okay, I'm gonna go wake up Jimmy now. Wish me luck,' Rihanna is seen telling the camera in the clip that was later released by Jimmy Kimmel Live.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rank-leggy-visit-talk-show.html#ixzz3W7P0cGPj





I LOVE her shoes and her coat! Not really feelin the hair. Does anyone know where that coat is from?


----------



## saira1214

Tivo said:


> I'm starting to rethink whether Rih got her nose done...




I've been thinking that too.


----------



## c0uture

I loved her shoes last night!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She still bad but has fallen off of late.


----------



## azania

BagOuttaHell said:


> She still bad but has fallen off of late.




I agree. She looks a bit bloated in the face too.


----------



## AshTx.1

Ick. Not a fan of her hair lately. Or her style as a matter of fact :/


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> I LOVE her shoes and her coat! Not really feelin the hair. *Does anyone know where that coat is from?*



It's custom Moschino from the Pre-Fall'15 collection.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kimmel


----------



## 1249dcnative

This put a smile on my face. He is a GREAT sport b/c I would have been cussin' her out like a sailor.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kimmel




I would have flipped out lol. I don't play when it comes to my sleep (one of the reasons I never share a room with friends on vacation).


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> It's custom Moschino from the Pre-Fall'15 collection.




Thanks for replying! That blue color is gorgeous. I'm sad it's custom but I hope I find something similar.


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thanks for replying! That blue color is gorgeous. I'm sad it's custom but I hope I find something similar.




No problem, you're welcome!


----------



## Lounorada

Behind the scenes footage from the Dior ad-campaign and a snippet of 'A Night', one of the songs off the new album.
This ad-campaign is going to be stunning


----------



## Tivo

She's adorable.


----------



## YSoLovely

I'm gagging.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She needs to stop playing and release A Night in full, the production sounds bomb. 

She looks so gorgeous in that BTS vid.


----------



## Tivo

YSoLovely said:


> I'm gagging.


She's just too fabulous!!! Just too freaking fabulous!


----------



## dr.pepper

She has that Carrie Bradshaw panache and can dress horribly but still look good.

With a figure like that, it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## Tivo

dr.pepper said:


> She has that Carrie Bradshaw panache and can dress horribly but still look good.
> 
> With a figure like that, it's hard to go wrong.


But she can also pose and knows how to give face like a true model. She puts Cara Deleviegne to shame.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was discovered aged 16 in her native Barbados, moved to New York City and embarked on a hit music career under Jay Z's guidance. 

So Rihanna's new song American Oxygen was an apt choice to debut at the NCAA's March Madness Music Festival in Indianapolis on Saturday.

The 27-year-old wowed the crowd in bright red athletic trousers and a T-shirt knotted above her waist to reveal her toned stomach.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ican-Oxygen-music-festival.html#ixzz3WRleg1VS


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The songs she has released so far are not bad. But they don't have the same punch that some of her previous lead singles have had. 

Why are they releasing all of these songs before the album? That is never a good sign.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> The songs she has released so far are not bad. But they don't have the same punch that some of her previous lead singles have had.
> 
> Why are they releasing all of these songs before the album? That is never a good sign.



She's trying a different approach apparently. Roc Nation is all about #Newrules  (Jay, Bey, Ye have all gone the non traditional route for album releases.) so the usual approach of releasing a lead single, album and other singles has gone out the window. It's confusing as hell. I just want the album already. 

The American Oxygen vid is great but of course it's exclusively on Tidal ATM.  She needs to put it on Vevo and drop a ITunes link ASAP.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Easter


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Easter
> 
> View attachment 2954310
> View attachment 2954311
> View attachment 2954312


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Did anybody else see the controversy about her new song being ripped off from someone else's? What's happening there?


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> The songs she has released so far are not bad. But they don't have the same punch that some of her previous lead singles have had.
> 
> Why are they releasing all of these songs before the album? That is never a good sign.


The new thing is to drop music in any way but the traditional way. No such thing as a single release to tease the album and then drop the full album. It's become an indicator of your place in the market; if you can drop a single with only a twitter link and have fans rush to iTunes to purchase it then you can gauge your standing. Everyone is trying to beat what Beyonce did and it's become the new way to release music. At the end of the day, all of this is a push to prove to labels how little they're needed in the process.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> The new thing is to drop music in any way but the traditional way. No such thing as a single release to tease the album and then drop the full album. It's become an indicator of your place in the market; if you can drop a single with only a twitter link and have fans rush to iTunes to purchase it then you can gauge your standing. Everyone is trying to beat what Beyonce did and it's become the new way to release music. *At the end of the day, all of this is a push to prove to labels how little they're needed in the process*.




Not really. This strategy of not involving your label only works if you have the money and infrastructure to pay for producers, studio time and video shoots on your own. 
And even Beyoncé needed her label for the physical release of her album.


As for Rih's current era... *sigh*
I like all the songs she's put out, but I don't like the Tidal exclusive BS. 
I don't like Kanye's finger prints all over all three songs.
And I can't shake the feeling that it's Kanye who's holding her back; like they were supposed to drop close to one another and then launch the joined tour (rumored to be canceled), but something went wrong and now they're scrambling to put either his or her album together.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

WHY is he producing this album? He is played out. 

What Beyonce did was cool but at the end of the day from what I can tell her album and singles didn't break any sales records. She ended up going double platinum. The industry acts like she went diamond.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Not really. This strategy of not involving your label only works if you have the money and infrastructure to pay for producers, studio time and video shoots on your own.
> And even Beyoncé needed her label for the physical release of her album


Sorry I didn't mean it in the sense that the label is not needed but in the sense that _they_, meaning the artists with enough clout, are trying to show the label how much they're not needed. According to what I understand, all Bey's label did was sign off since she has a contract. But I fully agree with you that the strategy only works if you have the infrastructure that's why you don't see lesser artists doing the same...they need the label's support and influence.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> WHY is he producing this album? He is played out.
> 
> What Beyonce did was cool but at the end of the day from what I can tell her album and singles didn't break any sales records. She ended up going double platinum. The industry acts like she went diamond.


Kanye is still an excellent producer but then again, I don't know by what standards you're measuring that he's played out and obviously you're entitled to your own perspective. But if people still want work with him and still call him to produce for them then there seems to be some relevance for him in the marketplace. Personally, I still find his beats and production skills both pretty sick when he goes full Kanye mode and not Yeezus. He's an executive producer on her album and he's doing it more in the sense of being a true EP like how Quincy Jones EPs an album rather than being the person who makes the beats and constructs the composition. 

Diamond is so difficult to get nowadays. Double platinum is a great achievement at this point in the industry and at this stage in her career but I understand what you're saying. I think it's considered more of a big deal because there was no hype and to go double platinum without hype, promo, teasers, etc is a pretty big deal but then again that would all depend on how you view the industry and ease/difficultly of that feat. Personally, I don't get the level of criticism she gets for being accomplished in something that someone has never done before but then again, I don't really know what standards folks are applying it against.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am judging him by his I Am The Greatest at Everything standard. What was the last thing he produced that was worth a damn? Seems to me he is trying to hitch his wagon to what is hot in order to make people think he still has it.

I agree double platinum is great. But for the hype and praise she received, you'd think she did more. Way more than her peers.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> I am judging him by his I Am The Greatest at Everything standard. What was the last thing he produced that was worth a damn? Seems to me he is trying to hitch his wagon to what is hot in order to make people think he still has it.
> 
> I agree double platinum is great. But for the hype and praise she received, you'd think she did more. Way more than her peers.




His new song, All Day, is crazy and getting a lot of play. And he just did the production for a Pusha T song and Tyga's song which are both pretty good. The production for BBHMM is great as well. He did IDFWU for Big Sean which did well. He did Theophilus London's album. The production on all of those are great...hard beats full of his signature styling...what I expect from him and hip hop and all different styles IMO. But I don't know what you think is worth a damn so none of that may resonate. His wagon was always hitched to what's hot...he produces for a lot of people. Separating him as a producer from his persona are two different things IMO.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> His new song, All Day, is crazy and getting a lot of play. And he just did the production for a Pusha T song and Tyga's song which are both pretty good. The production for BBHMM is great as well. He did IDFWU for Big Sean which did well. He did Theophilus London's album. The production on all of those are great...hard beats full of his signature styling...what I expect from him and hip hop and all different styles IMO. But I don't know what you think is worth a damn so none of that may resonate. His wagon was always hitched to what's hot...he produces for a lot of people. Separating him as a producer from his persona are two different things IMO.



All Day is the jam ATM. I love it. Sh!tty personality or not, Ye is still a great producer and talent.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

On set of BBHMM video (rumored)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That hair color looks good on her.

As for Kanye. He has always been a glorified Diddy IMO. I don't think using other people's music as your own makes you talented or a genius which are two words always associated with the guy.


----------



## terebina786

BagOuttaHell said:


> That hair color looks good on her.
> 
> As for Kanye. He has always been a glorified Diddy IMO.* I don't think using other people's music as your own makes you talented or a genius which are two words always associated with the guy.*



This.


----------



## AEGIS

I don't think I like ALL DAY.  Albeit I only heard it once


----------



## *spoiled*

berrydiva said:


> Kanye is still an excellent producer but then again, I don't know by what standards you're measuring that he's played out and obviously you're entitled to your own perspective. But if people still want work with him and still call him to produce for them then there seems to be some relevance for him in the marketplace. Personally, I still find his beats and production skills both pretty sick when he goes full Kanye mode and not Yeezus. He's an executive producer on her album and he's doing it more in the sense of being a true EP like how Quincy Jones EPs an album rather than being the person who makes the beats and constructs the composition.
> 
> Diamond is so difficult to get nowadays. Double platinum is a great achievement at this point in the industry and at this stage in her career but I understand what you're saying. I think it's considered more of a big deal because there was no hype and to go double platinum without hype, promo, teasers, etc is a pretty big deal but then again that would all depend on how you view the industry and ease/difficultly of that feat. Personally, I don't get the level of criticism she gets for being accomplished in something that someone has never done before but then again, I don't really know what standards folks are applying it against.



we always agree.  on every.damn.thing


----------



## berrydiva

*spoiled* said:


> we always agree.  on every.damn.thing




Lol


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> That hair color looks good on her.
> 
> As for Kanye. He has always been a glorified Diddy IMO. *I don't think using other people's music as your own makes you talented or a genius *which are two words always associated with the guy.




well in that case there's many people considered "talented" in the music industry who fall into this bucket. Shoot all of hip-hop would fall in too since it's based on breakbeats and sampling. The Beatles and Elvis stole music and people still think they're amazing and original.


----------



## berrydiva

So far it seems like the Rihanna fans are happy with what they've heard from the singles so Ye producing can't be all that detrimental.


----------



## Artica

berrydiva said:


> So far it seems like the Rihanna fans are happy with what they've heard from the singles so Ye producing can't be all that detrimental.



Love the hair. Just love it! I watched Home today and I was impressed with her voice work. I normally find her singing voice monotonous, but she did a pretty good job as Tip.


----------



## Tivo

Hair looks awful.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may have been partying in the desert, but that wasn't going to stop Rihanna sporting faux fur.

The 27-year-old Umbrella singer stayed out late at the Palm Springs music festival Coachella, contrasting a long, thick coat with tinted sunglasses in the California heat.

Rihanna, offsetting her new flame-red hair 'do, opted for a lilac look, complete with matching purple lipstick and a pair of hot pink Dr Martins.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-desert-shows-new-red-hair.html#ixzz3X6weTaTW


----------



## Tivo

She is such a tragic beauty. The world at her feet, but seems so lonely.

She also needs to put that blunt down because her teeth are turning brown.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks a mess at Coachella.

I'm still waiting for her to cut her hair into a pixie and get her style groove back...


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Coachella Day 3/Harpers Bazaar China BTS

I really like this look on her minus the boots. It works for Coachella.


----------



## Sasha2012

A new video of Rihanna at the Coachella music festival appears to show the starpreparing a suspicious substance and holding her nose. 

The clip, posted on Instagram and quickly deleted, show the 27-year-old singer sitting at a table with what looks like a slim white tube in her hands as her pals dance around her.

After the camera cuts to her friends, it then pans back to Rihanna holding her nose for several seconds.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arties-gal-posse-Coachella.html#ixzz3XKEZdL8u


----------



## krissa

^^anyonr know if this is her purple mac lipstick??


----------



## michie

No, it's a gloss from Free Spirit Cosmetics called "Purple Haze" or "Pucker", I believe.


----------



## DC-Cutie

krissa said:


> ^^anyonr know if this is her purple mac lipstick??


 
it's from one of her friend's lipstick line


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Body looking right. 

Rihanna could do lines in Macy's window and I'd let out the biggest yawn.


----------



## bag-princess

she sure did get plenty perturbed about it.   you know what they say about hit dogs hollering!


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> she sure did get plenty perturbed about it.   you know what they say about hit dogs hollering!


She has the worst personality. So immature.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> She has the worst personality. So immature.





yes she is.


----------



## New-New

bag-princess said:


> she sure did get plenty perturbed about it.   you know what they say about hit dogs hollering!



She a Pisces it's in ha nature to be defensive about outside personal judgments and accusations


----------



## berrydiva

New-New said:


> She a Pisces it's in ha nature to be defensive about outside personal judgments and accusations




Or she could just be immature...possibly another option?


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-princess said:


> she sure did get plenty perturbed about it.   you know what they say about hit dogs hollering!




Her father had addiction problems so it's a sensitive topic for her.

She's open about her weed habit, but adamant that she's not doing "real", hard drugs.

I kinda get it.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Her father had addiction problems so it's a sensitive topic for her.
> 
> She's open about her weed habit, but adamant that she's not doing "real", hard drugs.
> 
> I kinda get it.




please - open about weed is one thing.  and at some point she is going to have to grow up and let the things people say go.  not everything has to be addressed - unless it hits a nerve and there are pictures!  she is very very immature as we have seen with her twitter feuds and rants!  






New-New said:


> She a Pisces it's in ha nature to be defensive about outside personal judgments and accusations




my husband is a Pisces so after knowing/being married to him over half my life i know how they are.  not buying that one either.


----------



## brownsugarplum

Tivo said:


> She has the worst personality. So immature.


I agree. Pretty girl but quite immature.


----------



## Sassys

She might be addressing things, because she has endorsements and don't want the companies to think it's true if she stays silent.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This girl has corporate sponsors. Weed is one thing. Coke is another.


----------



## ByeKitty

Of course she's going to deny using coke! The backlash would be huge, remember what happened to Kate Moss when she got caught?

I do believe that in these Hollywood, "young, rich and famous" circles, coke nothing out of the ordinary. Heck, I know less wealthy people who don't consider it abnormal to use at parties.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> She might be addressing things, because she has endorsements and don't want the companies to think it's true if she stays silent.





then act like a lady and a grown woman - discuss this with them if need be.

don't get on social media acting like a 15 year old with no home training!


----------



## twinkle.tink

I agree, staying quiet about some things is mature...but I can see addressing this. Yes, in social media where it will be seen by those who saw the original accusation. She could have been more calm. Perhaps, a better statement, but, I do get why she addressed it.

Maybe it's my 'California' perception, but to me, there is a huge difference between weed and coke.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be in Hawaii to attend a wedding but Rihanna, and not the bride-to-be, is definitely the one getting all of the attention.

The sexy singer posted another round of bikini snaps from the exotic locale on her Instagram page Saturday showing off her fabulous body.

The 27-year-old captioned the shots with '#davis420wedding,' a reference to the marriage scheduled for Monday of her longtime assistant Jennifer Rosales to Aaron Davis.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ic-snaps-Hawaiian-vacation.html#ixzz3XiyIDZGw


----------



## Sasha2012

New leaked song. Apparently this song was supposed to be on Chris' album X which was released last year but after they broke up _again _he couldn't get the song cleared.


----------



## AEGIS

discuss it? it's instagram.  Is she supposed to write an op-ed? ain't nobody reading that and that would be disengenious to her style. Weed and coke are different especially since weed is en route to being legalized in a lot of states in the US, so in many places it's not an illegal drug. coke is.


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> New leaked song. Apparently this song was supposed to be on Chris' album X which was released last year but after they broke up _again _he couldn't get the song cleared.




this makes me sad bc she looks genuinely happy in that pic
stupid Chris


----------



## Lounorada

She looks gorgeous! 


Instagram


----------



## YSoLovely

I hate her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jennifer Rosales' Wedding (Rih served as Maid of Honor)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

V Mag 

She's giving 90s Lil Kim and I'm so here for it. I love it. 

Excerpts from the interview



> *On privacy*: Do I even give a dick about that anymore?
> 
> *On responding to people who say shes taken time off:* I didnt actually take time off. The past two years are the hardest Ive ever worked. Ive been working on two albums, an animated film, shooting for multiple magazines, designing for Puma and Stance [socks], a new line of fragrances, a summer tour, I launched my first annual Diamond Ball at the end of last year, and Ive also been developing several projects to be revealed in the near future.
> 
> *On her upcoming 8th studio album:* Dude, Im in love with my interludes. This one called James, joint is on constant repeat. [The album is] soulful and aggressive, whether its lyrically, musically, or just the tone of my voice.


----------



## YSoLovely

Oooooh yes!! I'm all the way here for this. 

Rih + editorials = slayyyyage.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Imagine having Rihanna as your MOH and nobody takes any pics of you.

I kid.


----------



## Barbora

Fantastic editorial


----------



## ByeKitty

That editorial is beautiful!


----------



## Lounorada

I'm not feeling that editorial from V magazine... it's lacklustre IMO.


----------



## Ladybug09

She's always naked or salaciously posed...she needs too do/come up with something new.


----------



## Tivo

I'm not feeling it either. It's okay, it just doesn't even compare with some of her better spreads. Also getting bored of her antics. She's not evolving, just seems to be spinning on the wheel.


----------



## Sasha2012

Take a bow... or a stern, port or starboard. 

Rihanna took to the waves off Honolulu on Friday where she met both the luckiest and unluckiest fish in the world, planting him with a kiss before he was apparently turned to dinner.

The 27-year-old wore sported wild red locks, a jersey top that posed as a dress and dark make-up as she boarded the deep sea fishing vessel and set sail on the crystal clear waters of Hawaii.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sea-fishing-friends-Hawaii.html#ixzz3YMEE84rU


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/26/rihanna-flaunts-her-rockin-body-while-vacationing-in-hawaii/

Rihanna shows some skin while prancing around the water in her bikini alongside a boat on Saturday (April 25) in Honolulu, Hawaii.

The 27-year-old entertainer, who was seen eating some fresh mangos, recently wished her stylist Mel Ottenberg a happy birthday.

I wanna give a special happy birthday shoutout to the sexiest stylist in the muhphuckin game!!!! My fashion godfather @melzy917 !!! I love you so much! Youre fly from the inside, out! #HataraKu #BirthdayHeaux, she wrote on Instagram.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She seems to have so much FUN in her life.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks STUNNING 


Instagram


----------



## knics33

Tivo said:


> I'm not feeling it either. It's okay, it just doesn't even compare with some of her better spreads. Also getting bored of her antics. She's not evolving, just seems to be spinning on the wheel.



Agreed... Rihanna just makes me roll my eyes at this point... has for a long time now.




BagOuttaHell said:


> That hair color looks good on her.
> 
> As for Kanye. He has always been a glorified Diddy IMO. *I don't think using other people's music as your own makes you talented or a genius which are two words always associated with the guy*.



Boom.


----------



## berrydiva

Her legs look great.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thickanna is trying to make a comeback...I'm here for it. I really love this hair color on her.


LAX


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/29/rihannas-first-puma-ad-has-been-released/

Rihannas first ad for her collaboration with Puma has just hit the web!

An icon who does it all needs a shoe that can keep up. Introducing the Pulse XT, worn by @Rihanna. #ForeverFaster the Puma Twitter account sent out, along with the ad campaign pic of the 27-year-old entertainer.

Rihanna was named the creative director and brand ambassador of the company last year.


----------



## Longchamp

Love Pumas even more now.


----------



## Barbora

Sasha2012 said:


> Take a bow... or a stern, port or starboard.
> 
> Rihanna took to the waves off Honolulu on Friday where she met both the luckiest and unluckiest fish in the world, planting him with a kiss before he was apparently turned to dinner.
> 
> The 27-year-old wore sported wild red locks, a jersey top that posed as a dress and dark make-up as she boarded the deep sea fishing vessel and set sail on the crystal clear waters of Hawaii.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sea-fishing-friends-Hawaii.html#ixzz3YMEE84rU



She looks like the character from Pirates of the Caribbean in these photos


----------



## Sassys

Jfk 5/1/15


----------



## gilbertte112

She gained weight


----------



## Stephanie***

I don't think so!


Her Body is amazing!


----------



## azania

She definitely has gained weight. Her body is great though


----------



## ByeKitty

I personally think she looks better when she's not stick thin...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/02/rihanna-debuts-new-red-short-hair-for-the-weekend/

Rihanna puts her toned tummy on display in a bra top and boyfriend jeans while out in the Soho neighborhood on Saturday evening (May 2) in New York City.

The 27-year-old singer showed off a shorter and redder hair do for her night out on the town.

Rihanna, along with a bunch of other celebrities, is in town to attend the annual Met Gala this week.

The day before, Rihanna carried her camouflage jacket in her arms while making her way out of JFK Airport.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna certainly lives up to her 'Bad Gal RiRi' social media alias.

The 26-year-old donned a statement T-shirt on Sunday that paid a nod to a provocative photo she shared on Twitter last year.

For her lunch outing in New York City, the Umbrella singer had the words: 'School kills' emblazoned across her chest.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ving-toned-legs-tiny-skirt.html#ixzz3Z9HcQy7o


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is that the name of her new album?


----------



## YSoLovely

Any info on who she's going to wear tonight?
Probably Dior, right?


Secretly hoping for one of these dresses...



fashioncitizen
(I know it's more Japanese than Chinese, but....  )




blouiartinfo


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I love the two in the last photo.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If so that bish will slay.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Any info on who she's going to wear tonight?
> Probably Dior, right?
> 
> 
> Secretly hoping for one of these dresses...
> 
> View attachment 2984278
> 
> fashioncitizen
> (I know it's more Japanese than Chinese, but....  )
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984281
> 
> blouiartinfo




Any one of those dresses with do along with her looking like this:
























Then she will _shut the place down_


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Any one of those dresses with do along with her looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she will _shut the place down_




She does that, you better get started writing my eulogy. I will be gone. Dead. Deader than dead. _De. Ceased. 






_


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> She does that, you better get started writing my eulogy. I will be gone. Dead. Deader than dead. _De. Ceased. _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I want to see drama in terms of fashion on the red carpet. If anyone can do a big statement dress its Rihanna.


----------



## Ladybug09

YSoLovely said:


> She does that, you better get started writing my eulogy. I will be gone. Dead. Deader than dead. _De. Ceased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Stoppppp!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoGlam

She gained some weight and her outfit is meh.


----------



## GoGlam




----------



## BPC

GoGlam said:


> View attachment 2984641


----------



## Lounorada

Here comes Rih...






twitter


----------



## GoGlam

Looks like her first outfit was not the final!

I'm liking the drama of this; at least she took some risks.


----------



## Midge S

:shame: Can't wait...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yaaaaaasss!!!!!@@@    THAT's what the Met Gala is about.!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Fabulous. And it's a Chinese designer. Perfect for the event.


----------



## Chloe302225

MET Gala 2015


----------



## Glitterandstuds

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Fabulous. And it's a Chinese designer. Perfect for the event.




It's Dior


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Chloe302225

..


----------



## Midge S

Wow.  not crazy about how it's styled, but stunning.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow! Glamorous!


----------



## prettyprincess

Glitterandstuds said:


> It's Dior




All the media sites are reporting that its Chinese designer Guo Pei. Is he designing for Dior?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Glitterandstuds said:


> It's Dior



It's Guo Pei.


----------



## Lounorada

WOW!!! She has shut down the red carpet, no one else needs to bother showing up and everyone else can go home. 
I wonder what she has on underneath or is the train detachable because there is no way she can sit down at a table in that!


----------



## ebonyone

This is what J lo should have gone for glamour . I would guess she will take off the coat it looks like she has on something pink and strapless underneath.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It's Guo Pei.




Guess people on IG were wrong. Everyone keeps saying its Dior, thanks for the correction


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Wow!


----------



## Swanky

Please always credit your sources!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/04/rihannas-met-gala-2015-dress-has-the-longest-train-ever/

Rihanna is looking absolutely epic in her yellow dress with a super long train at the 2015 Met Gala held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 4) in New York City.

The 27-year-old singer totally stuck to the theme of China: Through the Looking Glass in her amazing dress designed by Guo Pei.

Earlier in the day, Rihanna released a brand new remix of her single B*tch Better Have My Money so make sure to give it a listen!


----------



## Lounorada

"China: Through The Looking Glass" Costume Institute Benefit Gala at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on May 4, 2015 in New York City


Wearing Guo Pei.



















Zimbio


----------



## Swanky

*Rihanna's Met Gala 2015 Dress Has the Longest Train Ever! *



 
*Rihanna* is looking absolutely epic in her yellow dress with a super long train at the _*2015 Met Gala*_ held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 4) in New York City. 
 The 27-year-old singer totally stuck to the theme of &#8220;China: Through the Looking Glass&#8221; in her amazing dress designed by _Guo Pei_.

Earlier in the day, *Rihanna* released a brand new remix of her single &#8220;***** Better Have My Money&#8221; so make sure to give it a listen!










http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/3362674/rihanna-met-gala-2015-03/


----------



## Swanky

Ha! All were posting at same time!


----------



## saira1214

Don't like her hair


----------



## Lounorada

saira1214 said:


> Don't like her hair


 
Me neither.


----------



## ByeKitty

That yellow cape is exquisite!! But is it just me or does she look depressed?


----------



## Lounorada

ByeKitty said:


> That yellow cape is exquisite!! But is it just me or does she look depressed?




Yeah, she doesn't look happy, at all...


----------



## buzzytoes

Love it.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> WOW!!! She has shut down the red carpet, no one else needs to bother showing up and everyone else can go home.
> !





That's exactly what I just said!! LOL Everyone else can leave now! She has shut it down!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Slayed. One of the very few to adhere to the theme and she's owning it. My only gripe is the hair, everything else is amazing.


----------



## .pursefiend.

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Slayed. One of the very few to adhere to the theme and she's owning it. My only gripe is the hair, everything else is amazing.




Yes her and SJP...love it!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I want to see what she is wearing inside.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Slayed. One of the very few to adhere to the theme and she's owning it. My only gripe is the hair, everything else is amazing.




  



She doesn't look like she's enjoying herself, though...


----------



## YSoLovely

vogue.com


:worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yes!! 

I think this look tops 09 MET for me. Just gorgeous. 

The story behind how she found her dress


----------



## YSoLovely

GoGlam said:


> Looks like her first outfit was not the final!
> 
> I'm liking the drama of this; at least she took some risks.
> 
> View attachment 2984674




The first look was from the Princess of China video shoot years ago...


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

There's memes online comparing the back round part of her coat to an omelette or pizza LOL


----------



## HiromiT

Empress Riri -- simply amazing.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Whew! I'm gagging all over again.


----------



## Tivo

I'm speechless. 

Speechless.

This is some Fan Bing Bing, Four Seasons room service with a glass of Cristal.

I can't. She looks so breathtaking.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> "China: Through The Looking Glass" Costume Institute Benefit Gala at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on May 4, 2015 in New York City
> 
> 
> Wearing Guo Pei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio




Stunning!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Whew! I'm gagging all over again.




This gown is life!


----------



## YSoLovely

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee? This the kind of posing-my-a**-off slayage I wanted to see on the red carpet! 

Rihanna WON the night. No effing doubt about that. Bish shut. It. Down.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

This is simply amazing, so dramatic, so perfect for Met Gala, a work of art. I think we've all seen enough boring strapless/mermaid/ice skater gowns to last a lifetime, we need more of this. But having said that, there are probably less than 5 people in entire Hollywood who could pull off something like this.


----------



## Blue Irina

Omelette. Next!  IMO the best dressed was Fan Bingbing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Blue Irina said:


> IMO the best dressed was Fan Bingbing.



She was my best dressed too.


----------



## Blue Irina

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She was my best dressed too.


 Spectacular! Maybe not receiving too much love because she isn't Rhianna or Beyonce. But Rihanna's headpiece was beautiful.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

It was truly Rihanna's night.

She looked spectacular.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Blue Irina said:


> Spectacular! Maybe not receiving too much love because she isn't Rhianna or Beyonce. But Rihanna's headpiece was beautiful.


Wow!!! That is spectacular.....gorgeous.


----------



## hills_hills

Hi, longtime lurker, first time poster.

Is it possible to say that I like that she brought the drama, but I don't particulalry like the outfit? but her face, and necklace layering slays as usual.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i wonder how long it took to make that gown? cape? whatever.. it looks like it was extensive


----------



## Megan Brown

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Whew! I'm gagging all over again.


OMG!!!Rihanna is just like a queen in this outfit!


----------



## YSoLovely

.pursefiend. said:


> *i wonder how long it took to make that gown? cape? *whatever.. it looks like it was extensive



2 years.






lipstickalley


----------



## .pursefiend.

YSoLovely said:


> 2 years.
> 
> View attachment 2985342
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985343
> 
> lipstickalley



wow!


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> 2 years.
> 
> View attachment 2985342
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985343
> 
> lipstickalley






omg!!!   i wonder how much she was paid for all that time!!  that is amazing!


----------



## berrydiva

Blue Irina said:


> Spectacular! Maybe not receiving too much love because she isn't Rhianna or Beyonce. But Rihanna's headpiece was beautiful.




The cape/coat is very beautiful but I don't find it a particularly spectacular look...without the coat it's a basic sequined dress. Beyonce's look was tired.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> 2 years.
> 
> View attachment 2985342
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985343
> 
> lipstickalley




The detail in this is so beautiful. I do like that Rihannna takes chances on the red carpet that are out of the ordinary and totally different from everyone else. I could see her in the dress under that coat as well.


----------



## BPC

I think it's spectacular. The coat, her face, the headpiece.. just perfect. 
Others can learn a lesson from her.


----------



## Yoshi1296

YSoLovely said:


> 2 years.
> 
> View attachment 2985342
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985343
> 
> lipstickalley




WOW! That's crazy! Whoever that woman was, she did a great job.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looked good but I don't think anyone was a real show stopper this year.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Show stopper! My favorite from all the looks


----------



## ebonyone

I think for following the theme the best were Rihanna , Amal , and Fan Bing Bing.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

bishh killed big bird lol!


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> WOW!!! She has shut down the red carpet, no one else needs to bother showing up and everyone else can go home.
> I wonder what she has on underneath or is the train detachable because there is no way she can sit down at a table in that!


yes......who else could even walk in this gown?

can you just see Beyonce and JLo saying "why has she out-done me again?"


----------



## Lounorada

Wall Street Journal


----------



## Lounorada

Vogue


----------



## zippie

RI-YAWN-UH looks like a fool in that dress.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Vogue



I just can't get enough of her dress...it's stunning in pictures and in video. It has to be magnificent in person!


----------



## Lounorada

Pics from tumblr & instagram


The first picture is amazing... and those jewels and headpiece are TDF.


----------



## sdkitty

Blue Irina said:


> Spectacular! Maybe not receiving too much love because she isn't Rhianna or Beyonce. But Rihanna's headpiece was beautiful.


yes, that's a work of art


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her makeup artist is amazing.


----------



## BPC

I think there's something so striking about Rhianna, that even in that pic with Cara (who's considered a top model these days), Cara just disappears..


----------



## knasarae

Rihanna is just one of those women that has it.  I don't know what IT is but I know Rihanna has it, lol.


----------



## bag-princess

BPC said:


> I think there's something so striking about Rhianna, that even in that pic with Cara (who's considered a top model these days), Cara just disappears..





she is one of those rare women that you just do NOT want to be in the same pic with.  you can't win!   even on your best "A" game you are going to fall off.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Slay bish!!!!!!


I'm so glad she went with the theme, the whole ensemble just works for her!


----------



## Lounorada

At her Met Gala after-party

Wearing Margiela






















Performing at the Met Gala




tumblr


----------



## dalinda

Guo Pei's fashion show was one of my favourites last year...all the garments are so over the top elaborate work of art...so glad that rihanna decided to wear this


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna managed to squeeze three very different looks into one high fashion night as she turned heads at both the Met Gala and the private after party which she hosted afterwards.

The singer ended the night in by taking to the stage in an intricate red-and-gold tube top which showcased her ample cleavage.

She paired the top with black high-waisted satin trousers while she sported a blue and white head piece on her newly reddened locks.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tube-black-satin-trousers.html#ixzz3ZIWYWlcj


----------



## widerlet

Rihanna won the night in my eyes, she chose a gorgeous outfit that followed the theme and showcased a  Chinese designer. She didn't use the red carpet as an opportunity to flaunt her body in a generic 'sexy dress'.
And she's adorable in her interview, you can tell she really wanted to get across how amazing this robe was rather than just stand back and receive compliments. Love her


----------



## Sasha2012

More pics from last night.

via tumblr


----------



## GoGlam

This sheer top is a no.  Her breasts looked great in that beaded gown for the CFDA but I don't know if it's because of this top or what--they don't look great here. What a difference an outfit makes.  She even looks so much more self confident in the yellow coat with train... In the black sheer she either had too much of whatever (alc, drugs) at that point and lost her "I am the s$@t" gaze or was really unsure of her outfit at that point.

Madonna is looking so happy to have Rihanna's boob in her face!!!


----------



## knics33

I just wish she would put her tits up... especially when her nipples don't even align with the top in most of those shots. 

While I LOVED that she went with a Chinese designer and really ran with the theme... it just didn't work for me. IDK... she just didn't own it IMO. And while the artistry is UNREAL... I hate the color. The thing that caught my eyes the most was her makeup and the brows - stunning. 

These pizza memes are cracking me up.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Blunt and drink in hand and not a care in the world. 

I love her nails. 

I didn't see these posted. I can't get enough of her dress.


----------



## Ladybug09

Blue Irina said:


> Spectacular! Maybe not receiving too much love because she isn't Rhianna or Beyonce. But Rihanna's headpiece was beautiful.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

widerlet said:


> Rihanna won the night in my eyes, she chose a gorgeous outfit that followed the theme and showcased a  Chinese designer. She didn't use the red carpet as an opportunity to flaunt her body in a generic 'sexy dress'.
> And she's adorable in her interview, you can tell she really wanted to get across how amazing this robe was rather than just stand back and receive compliments. Love her



Exactly!!  I loved her confidence, attitude, and praise for the work that went into the dress.


----------



## Tivo

YSoLovely said:


> 2 years.
> 
> View attachment 2985342
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985343
> 
> lipstickalley




The fabulosity has me weak!


----------



## morgan20

Lounorada said:


> At her Met Gala after-party
> 
> Wearing Margiela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Performing at the Met Gala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




Kim I see you the only one sitting down


----------



## lulu212121

BPC said:


> I think there's something so striking about Rhianna, that even in that pic with Cara (who's considered a top model these days), Cara just disappears..


You are so right. I had to scroll back up to see that Cara was even in the picture.


----------



## Sasha2012

YSoLovely said:


> 2 years.
> 
> View attachment 2985342
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985343
> 
> lipstickalley


She should have worn that whole ensemble, that would have been tight! sans the shoes so she wouldn't bust her behind a la Naomi Campbell in 1993 during the PFW Vivienne Westwood show.


----------



## Samia

Sorry but have to share this


----------



## bag-princess

Samia said:


> Sorry but have to share this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986746


----------



## Longchamp

Lounorada said:


> Vogue




Thanks for posting this video. She looks beautiful and proud to be in this rare gown.
She was the belle of the ball.


----------



## Lounorada

Longchamp said:


> Thanks for posting this video. She looks beautiful and proud to be in this rare gown.
> She was the belle of the ball.


 

And I agree!


----------



## Lounorada

Vogue


----------



## jclaybo

Rhianna slayed like Buffy


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Whew! I'm gagging all over again.



YAAS!!!!!! I love IT!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be one of the biggest singing stars in the world, but Rihanna sets the standard when it comes to being fashion chameleon as well.

The 27-year-old proved she will never be relegated to one fashion box as she stepped out in New York.

While just two days ago the Diamonds star was the talk if the town in a dramatic - and every expensive - gown at the Met Gala, on Wednesday she taking a far more casual, but also unique, approach to dressing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-superhero-Met-Ball-dress.html#ixzz3ZQDRYFMR


----------



## Longchamp

She would look great in anything she put on. Does anyone know what song Rihanna sang at the Met?

Hey what's up with Beyonce in the pix above?
Is she high or looking for her feet?


----------



## Sasha2012

*Rihanna In Need Of Resuscitation As American Oxygen Continues To Deflate*

Rihanna is certainly one of the hottest and most talked about pop stars of the past 10 years. However, 2015 may be remembered as the year that Rihanna officially became irrelevant  at least in terms of chart success. Not only did her single Bit*ch Better Have My Money stall at No. 22, but her much-hyped single American Oxygen once again continues to fall on Billboards Hot 100 to No. 91.

Perhaps the political undertones of the song are making it another non-hit for Rihanna. Rolling Stone recently noted the political undertones of the American Oxygen video, which hasnt helped the song rise on the charts.

Rihanna dropped the patriotic music video for her new single on Tidal, the streaming music service she co-owns along with more than a dozen other music megastars. The video has a quasi-time capsule feel, juxtaposing patriotic imagery with archival footage of the United States most noteworthy historical events. The singer performs her new single alone in front of the backdrop of an American flag.

Another problem with American Oxygen may be that Rihanna decided to debut it on Jay-Zs Tidal streaming service, which has been the target of a lot of criticism. Hits Daily Double weighs in on Rihannas latest flop.

Not only have the initial Tidal exclusives failed to move the needle, the Rihanna video exclusive on American Oxygen appears to have actually hurt the launch of the song, which sold only 19k in its first four days. Deepening the irony, Jays Roc Nation is both her label and her manager. Thus far, Tidal is seen by most observers as a big miss.

Perhaps Rihannas outrageous dress at the Met Gala earlier this week isnt helping people connect to her music. However, according to the Daily Mail, Anna Wintour has defended the weird outfit.

I really want to tell you about this dress. Because Rihanna is such a star. She surfed the internet looking for this, and this was designed by a famous, famous Chinese designer Guo Pei. It apparently took one Chinese person two years to make this dress. Its a dress not to forget.

Rihanna certainly isnt the only pop star having problems on the charts these days. Madonna, who is the biggest selling female artist in music history, cant even come up with a chart hit these days. Then there is Mariah Carey, whose Infinity only debuted at No. 82 this week. Perhaps Mariah Carey and Madonna can join Rihanna on a special remix for American Oxygen to help it climb the charts.

http://www.inquisitr.com/2073838/ri...gen-continues-to-deflate/#FWbyfJx5OKt0jwZH.99


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna was hard to miss but even harder to recognise on Thursday evening as she entered a New York recording studio sporting a glossy red wig.

The 27-year-old singer kept her significantly shorter hair hidden ahead of a visit to the studio, where she was joined by former boyfriend Drake.

Opting to dress down in a casual blue sweater and skinny jeans, Rihanna was an otherwise low-key sight as she made her way inside for a recording session with her old flame. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-session-old-flame-Drake.html#ixzz3ZYYr55pS


----------



## Lounorada

Not red hair again  It takes away from her natural beauty IMO. 
I'mma say it again, she needs to go and get herself a pixie cut.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> Not red hair again  It takes away from her natural beauty IMO.
> I'mma say it again, she needs to go and get herself a pixie cut.




I 100% agree with you! Her pixie cut days were my favorite!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> Not red hair again  It takes away from her natural beauty IMO.
> I'mma say it again, she needs to go and get herself a pixie cut.



Yup.


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> I 100% agree with you! Her pixie cut days were my favorite!



 And her style was always flawless when she had a pixie cut.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The songs she released so far are not bad but they are underwhelming IMO.


----------



## Tivo

I love red hair on her.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> I love red hair on her.





so do i.  i love to see women with gorgeous red-to-auburn hair - i think it is the most beautiful!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like this hair too.


----------



## AEGIS

American Oxygen was weird....and she's not American


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Trini Trent said the same thing. A Bajan singing about American oxygen. (Shrug) I've never heard the song. I wouldn't know.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I love this color on her!


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna has been spending a lot of time with Leonardo DiCaprio this year, making many wonder if they are dating.

The 27-year-old singer has stayed mum on the subject, but on Sunday evening she may have been sending a message out to the 40-year-old Great Gatsby actor.

While exiting Lucky Strike Bowling Alley in New York City, the Stay hit maker wore a T-shirt that had written on the front, 'Fall in love with me.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ent-T-shirt-speaks-volumes.html#ixzz3Zu8lF74X


----------



## PrincessGina

Who writes this ****e?


----------



## dangerouscurves

PrincessGina said:


> Who writes this ****e?




Some dumbarse at Daily Mail.


----------



## YSoLovely

http://rihanna-fenty.com/2015/05/13/first-look-rihanna-for-dior/


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 2994312
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994313
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994314
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994315
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994316
> 
> 
> http://rihanna-fenty.com/2015/05/13/first-look-rihanna-for-dior/


J'adore 

Although, they went a little OTT on the photoshop/airbrushing, the pics are beautiful. 
She fits the modern day Dior so well.


----------



## knasarae

God I hate her.  Those pictures are everything!

I love the one of her running.


----------



## bag-princess

love it!!!


----------



## BadAzzBish

She's absolutely slaaaaying in those Dior pics!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

NYC, May 12th


















tumblr


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The camera loves her.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Is she trying to make bobby pins a thing?  Cause I don't like it.


----------



## Sasha2012

The is Rihanna for wearing unusual combinations of clothes, but on Wednesday she broke her own fashion rules.

The 27-year-old stepped out wearing nothing but designer label Diesel in New York making for colour coordinated spectacle.

Perhaps wanting to be ready for the chance of sudden rain or a flood, the singer donned the new neoprene - what wetsuits are made out of - offerings from the label.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oyfriend-Leonardo-DiCaprio.html#ixzz3a9dXnvzw


----------



## saira1214

Bag*Snob said:


> Is she trying to make bobby pins a thing?  Cause I don't like it.



Yeah, that's what I've been thinking and I agree, don't like it.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Those Dior photos are really great. I was wondering how her hideous hand tattoo would work with  Dior.


----------



## NY_Mami

Her Dior ad looks AMAZING! It is the best one since the Jessica Stam ads IMO...


----------



## NY_Mami

Bag*Snob said:


> Is she trying to make bobby pins a thing?  Cause I don't like it.


 
She ratchet, I remember some runway had bobby pins as a hair accessory with updos some seasons ago, I forgot which one... I think it was Dior when Galliano was still there...


----------



## NY_Mami

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 2994312
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994313
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994314
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994315
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994316
> 
> 
> http://rihanna-fenty.com/2015/05/13/first-look-rihanna-for-dior/


 
I was wondering what they were gonna do with her tattoos, they airbrushed and diminished the appearance but the tats on her hands works well with the accessories details shot...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

As expected, the Dior ads are stunning. 

I've been trying to ignore the fact that my fav is walking around with a pack of bobby pins in her head. IDU. Hopefully she leaves them at home for SNL.


----------



## Tivo

NY_Mami said:


> I was wondering what they were gonna do with her tattoos, they airbrushed and diminished the appearance but the tats on her hands works well with the accessories details shot...


I forgot all about the hand tattoos. All I see is flawlessness.
Bish better WERQ!


----------



## Sasha2012

If she's trying to keep a low profile - it may not be working. 

Rihanna stepped out in New York wearing a massively baggy camouflage outfit that drew more attention than it deflected. 

The 27-year-old star was recently named the newest face of Dior and according to the attire she's usually seen wearing around the city, she takes full advantage of her days off.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ous-debut-newest-face-Dior.html#ixzz3aKTgXwGs


----------



## Lounorada

Her face looks stunning, but I'm gonna pretend I didn't see the camouflage mess she's wearing...
She looks ridiculous.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Her face looks stunning, but I'm gonna pretend I didn't see the camouflage mess she's wearing...
> She looks ridiculous.




I know she looks ridiculous but it's Rihanna!!!! She looks great in anything and everything. 

I love the new Dior ads.


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> I know she looks ridiculous but it's Rihanna!!!! *She looks great in anything and everything. *
> 
> I love the new Dior ads.




She doesn't in that camouflage mess...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> She doesn't in that camouflage mess...




[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She doesn't sound bad. But this song is underwhelming. 

She can't dance for ish.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

She has such a pretty face.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> She doesn't sound bad. But this song is underwhelming.
> 
> She can't dance for ish.




Her dancing is truly bad.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Her face looks stunning, but I'm gonna pretend I didn't see the camouflage mess she's wearing...
> *She looks ridiculous.*





Lounorada said:


> *She doesn't in that camouflage mess...*




ITA with you!!!   that is the worst outfit!!!!  just wrong on so many levels!!  




dangerouscurves said:


> I know she looks ridiculous but it's Rihanna!!!! *She looks great in anything and everything.
> *
> I love the new Dior ads.






that is a big myth!!!  she proves it with that outfit!:giggles:


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> ITA with you!!!   that is the worst outfit!!!!  just wrong on so many levels!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a big myth!!!  she proves it with that outfit!:giggles:




I totally understand. The outfit is horrendous but it's Rihanna. Sama case with mules and nightgown that Mariah Carey loves to wear.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> Her face looks stunning, but I'm gonna pretend I didn't see the camouflage mess she's wearing...
> She looks ridiculous.








dangerouscurves said:


> I know she looks ridiculous but it's Rihanna!!!! She looks great in anything and everything.
> 
> I love the new Dior ads.




I agree her face is beautiful! She really is very gorgeous. And the camouflage outfit is kinda ridiculous and a little hideous but I kinda like it on her. 

Her Dior ads made me scream I loved them all so much! Dior is one of my favorite brands and Rihanna modeling for Dior just makes it even better!


----------



## Yoshi1296

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 2994312
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994313
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994314
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994315
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994316
> 
> 
> http://rihanna-fenty.com/2015/05/13/first-look-rihanna-for-dior/




Rihanna just slayed me goodbye world I am gone.

Definitely one of THE BEST ads for Dior!
Love! Love! Love!


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## dangerouscurves

Rihanna and Marion Cotillard are the only celebrities that I like to see in high fashion ads and commercials. [emoji4]


----------



## Yoshi1296

dangerouscurves said:


> Rihanna and Marion Cotillard are the only celebrities that I like to see in high fashion ads and commercials. [emoji4]




Me too! I think Jennifer Lawrence is so overrated.


----------



## dr.pepper

berrydiva said:


> Her dancing is truly bad.



I have to agree with this. For her flawless bod, her moves are not organic at all. 

I like BBHMM. SNL was the first time I heard it and it kinda gives me Yeezus vibes, but I'm probably the only person who thought that album was killer.


----------



## lp640

Rihanna spotted walking barefoot back to her apartment in New York City 05/17


----------



## lp640

Rihanna visiting a friend in New York City 05/18


----------



## berrydiva

Where that child's shoes?!


----------



## Tivo

LOVE that lipstick! 

ID?


----------



## Longchamp

Dior ad campaign is gorgeous.
She always looks sad to me or lonely.


----------



## hills_hills

Lounorada said:


>




What's up with the sound levels on the teasers? It's so jarring. 

Also can I be a bish and say that her face looks vacant in those ads, Riri can/has posed better before.


----------



## hills_hills

NY_Mami said:


> She ratchet, I remember some runway had bobby pins as a hair accessory with updos some seasons ago, I forgot which one... I think it was Dior when Galliano was still there...



Yeah it was Dior under Galliano I was just looking at some of the runway pics today actually.


----------



## Sasha2012

While she's enjoyed more than a decade as one of the pop world's most dominant forces, Rihanna has also become known for her eye-catching sense of style.

And as the 27-year-old Bajan beauty made her way to a New York City recording studio in the early hours of Sunday morning, she refused to compromise on the quality of her ensemble.

Arriving at the doors of the Manhattan studio at 4am to work on her next album, the singer made quite the entrance in a denim miniskirt, which she teamed with sexy black thigh-high boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...te-night-recording-session.html#ixzz3b56La1JK


----------



## Sassys

Cuba


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is this a photoshoot? Her face looks different.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Is this a photoshoot? Her face looks different.



Don't you worry, it will look picture perfect when it hits the magazine pages!!!

I don't normally approve of mules, but she gets a pass....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Don't you worry, it will look picture perfect when it hits the magazine pages!!!
> 
> *I don't normally approve of mules, but she gets a pass....*


 
LOL. How dare you give her a pass and not Mimi


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> LOL. How dare you give her a pass and not Mimi



because Rhi does it for fashion sake and makes it work.  meanwhile, Mimi looking like a damn fool walking around Disney of all places...


----------



## Sassys

Wow, the crack epidemic is back and very real :lolots::lolots:

*'I look so much like Rihanna it's ruining my life!' Hackney  woman insists she can't find love because men ONLY want her for her popstar  looks*


*Bianca Guthrie, 25, says she's been  mistaken for Rihanna 'over 1,000 times'*
*She is looking for a boyfriend who  hates Rihanna so he will treat her better*
*Bianca tries to avoid looking like  the star by changing her hair and  style*
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3102526/I-look-like-Rihanna-s-ruining-life-Hackney-woman-insists-t-love-men-want-popstar-looks.html#ixzz3bXriCWEC


----------



## Longchamp

Love this girl. Bought Dior so real sunglasses after seeing her campaign. I hate to buy fad items. I'm sure my niece will be wearing them next summer.
I wish she would do some bands or press exercise for her triceps/ biceps.

No on mules, not even on her.
Someone please tell her to go back to short hair.


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> Wow, the crack epidemic is back and very real :lolots::lolots:
> 
> *'I look so much like Rihanna it's ruining my life!' Hackney  woman insists she can't find love because men ONLY want her for her popstar  looks*
> 
> 
> *Bianca Guthrie, 25, says she's been  mistaken for Rihanna 'over 1,000 times'*
> *She is looking for a boyfriend who  hates Rihanna so he will treat her better*
> *Bianca tries to avoid looking like  the star by changing her hair and  style*
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3102526/I-look-like-Rihanna-s-ruining-life-Hackney-woman-insists-t-love-men-want-popstar-looks.html#ixzz3bXriCWEC



Meh... I have a good friend who looks more like Rihanna than her.  My fiance' loathes Rihanna... but well, obviously he's not available


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her mules are hot though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

if she claims she looks like Rhi I'm just gonna go ahead and claim Naomi!!!!


----------



## BadAzzBish

How did this delusional chick's story even get published? It must've been a slooooow news day...smh


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> if she claims she looks like Rhi I'm just gonna go ahead and claim Naomi!!!!


----------



## tweegy

BadAzzBish said:


> How did this delusional chick's story even get published? It must've been a slooooow news day...smh




Dailymail will publish just about anything it seems...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bianca honey, go fix your damn mirror, put down the meth, and back away from the unicorns in your head.

Rihanna my a$$.....:lolots:


#WhenHumbleBraggingGoesHorriblyWrong #IDont_Think_So


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Bianca honey, go fix your damn mirror, put down the meth, and back away from the unicorns in your head.
> *
> Rihanna my a$$.....:lolots:
> 
> 
> #WhenHumbleBraggingGoesHorriblyWrong #IDont_Think_So


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Wow, the crack epidemic is back and very real :lolots::lolots:
> 
> *'I look so much like Rihanna it's ruining my life!' Hackney  woman insists she can't find love because men ONLY want her for her popstar  looks*
> 
> 
> *Bianca Guthrie, 25, says she's been  mistaken for Rihanna 'over 1,000 times'*
> *She is looking for a boyfriend who  hates Rihanna so he will treat her better*
> *Bianca tries to avoid looking like  the star by changing her hair and  style*
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3102526/I-look-like-Rihanna-s-ruining-life-Hackney-woman-insists-t-love-men-want-popstar-looks.html#ixzz3bXriCWEC


----------



## BadAzzBish

tweegy said:


> Dailymail will publish just about anything it seems...



Well if they pay then I'm going to call them and tell them I look like Halle Berry


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


>





BadAzzBish said:


> Well if they pay then I'm going to call them and tell them I look like Halle Berry


----------



## ByeKitty

Those long toenails of hers though...


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Bianca honey, go fix your damn mirror, put down the meth, and back away from the unicorns in your head.
> 
> Rihanna my a$$.....:lolots:
> 
> 
> #WhenHumbleBraggingGoesHorriblyWrong #IDont_Think_So




I love the hashtags [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

She famously sang about an Umbrella (ella ella). 

And singer Rihanna sheltered under a giant one as she headed for a night out in the rain in NYC on Sunday. 

The 26-year-old singer was careful to avoid getting wet as she glammed up to hit Escuelita Club in the city. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-spells-night-Umbrella-NYC.html#ixzz3bsCZN5Eg


----------



## AEGIS

rock star dress


----------



## .pursefiend.

she looks pretty


----------



## Sassys

*Cops called and man escorted away after trying to get into Rihanna's exclusive Manhattan apartment building*


*The tall man was escorted out of the exclusive Manhattan apartment block by police and Rihanna's bodyguard*
*He is said to have screamed at police officers outside the building before being taken away*
*Rihanna was photographed out at New York nightclub Escuelita last night*
*This is not the first time the singer has been troubled by a stalker in the city*
*A 53-year-old homeless man was arrested last July for sending eerie and threatening notes to the singer*
*A judge described him as similar to the man that shot John Lennon and he is being held at a psychiatric hospital*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-exclusive-Manhattan-apartment-building.html


----------



## Lounorada

NYC, June 3rd.















DailyMail


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Looks like she put on a pound or two and it looks good on her.

What happened to the album? These new songs kind of fizzled out.


----------



## azania

My built is very similar to hers. I like it better on the slim side.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The second pair of jeans don't look great on her, but I like the first pair and I like her hair like this.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> Looks like she put on a pound or two and it looks good on her.
> 
> What happened to the album? These new songs kind of fizzled out.



She just finished recording and I think she's re-working her album rollout. She was supposed to announce the album and go on a joint tour with Ye but that's been cancelled. A fan asked her in a DM and she basically said it will come when it comes  My money is on this fall. She's headlining Rock in Rio in Sept and she announced a stadium date in Chile yesterday. Something is coming. 

I love this ginger hair color on her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She just finished recording and I think she's re-working her album rollout. She was supposed to announce the album and go on a joint tour with Ye but that's been cancelled. A fan asked her in a DM and she basically said it will come when it comes  My money is on this fall. She's headlining Rock in Rio in Sept and she announced a stadium date in Chile yesterday. Something is coming.
> 
> I love this ginger hair color on her.



Yeah that makes sense. She is a fourth quarter artist.

I kinda like BBHMM but not as a lead single.


----------



## Stephanie***

Sassys said:


> *Cops called and man escorted away after trying to get into Rihanna's exclusive Manhattan apartment building*
> 
> 
> *The tall man was escorted out of the exclusive Manhattan apartment block by police and Rihanna's bodyguard*
> *He is said to have screamed at police officers outside the building before being taken away*
> *Rihanna was photographed out at New York nightclub Escuelita last night*
> *This is not the first time the singer has been troubled by a stalker in the city*
> *A 53-year-old homeless man was arrested last July for sending eerie and threatening notes to the singer*
> *A judge described him as similar to the man that shot John Lennon and he is being held at a psychiatric hospital*
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-exclusive-Manhattan-apartment-building.html


 
OMG sounds horrible!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She threw a Flinestone themed 1st B-day party for her cousin/Goddaughter yesterday. Very cute.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love it.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Very cute.


----------



## myown

am i the only one who thinks that´s over the top?


----------



## bag-princess

what a cute party idea!!!   i don't mind seeing pics of people going all out for their kids.


----------



## Ladybug09

myown said:


> am i the only one who thinks that´s over the top?



Cute idea, and yes over the top for a 1 yr old.

I hate that "name"...:what:


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna set tongues wagging after she was pictured leaving a New York diner at 6am last week with Real Madrid footballer Karim Benzema. 

And the 27-year-old singer is doing nothing to stop the rumours, after spending Monday night partying up a storm with the sportsman, also 27, at Hollywood hotspot Henry's. 

Still sporting her Pebbles Flintstone hairstyle from her baby cousin Majesty's birthday party over the weekend, Rihanna showed off her long legs in a graphic T-shirt dress emblazoned with the face of Catwoman.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-week-diner-date-New-York.html#ixzz3cdHMQWDj


----------



## BadAzzBish

The Flinstone party is over Rih - Please change your hairstyle!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love how much she loves babies.  It really gives me a soft spot for her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tokyo Airport 6/15/15


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Dior A/W '15 Repeat Presentation

She looks cute.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

That hand tattoo is so damn ugly. Is there a meaning behind it?


----------



## Sasha2012

The perks of being a poster girl for a major fashion house are endless as Rihanna found out on Tuesday.

The singer was the VIP guest at Dior's Autumn Winter 2015 show at the National Art Center in Tokyo, and as the runaway presentation's star attendee, she wowed in a custom made dress from the luxury brand.

Rihanna, 27, showed off her stunning figure in the flared skirt denim dress, finishing off her look with head to toe Dior accessories.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-pose-Dior-s-runway-Tokyo.html#ixzz3dHF4fjLt


----------



## BadAzzBish

Cute dress!


----------



## NY_Mami

ForeverYoung87 said:


> That hand tattoo is so damn ugly. Is there a meaning behind it?


 
I agree, but it is a traditional henna tattoo design so there has to be a meaning behind it.


----------



## NY_Mami

Sassys said:


> *Cops called and man escorted away after trying to get into Rihanna's exclusive Manhattan apartment building*
> 
> 
> *The tall man was escorted out of the exclusive Manhattan apartment block by police and Rihanna's bodyguard*
> *He is said to have screamed at police officers outside the building before being taken away*
> *Rihanna was photographed out at New York nightclub Escuelita last night*
> *This is not the first time the singer has been troubled by a stalker in the city*
> *A 53-year-old homeless man was arrested last July for sending eerie and threatening notes to the singer*
> *A judge described him as similar to the man that shot John Lennon and he is being held at a psychiatric hospital*
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-exclusive-Manhattan-apartment-building.html


 
That is scary considering that nut that was waiting outside of her LA home on twitter talking about how he was ready to kill her, then people wonder why some of these celebs be rolling with security guards like "Julius".


----------



## NY_Mami

Yoshi1296 said:


> Me too! I think Jennifer Lawrence is so overrated.


 
Same here... so glad her Dior contract is up...


----------



## Yoshi1296

NY_Mami said:


> Same here... so glad her Dior contract is up...



OMG Is it really? I didn't know that.


----------



## MJDaisy

ForeverYoung87 said:


> That hand tattoo is so damn ugly. Is there a meaning behind it?



agreed..and i like tattoos.


----------



## sally.m

Sasha2012 said:


> The perks of being a poster girl for a major fashion house are endless as Rihanna found out on Tuesday.
> 
> The singer was the VIP guest at Dior's Autumn Winter 2015 show at the National Art Center in Tokyo, and as the runaway presentation's star attendee, she wowed in a custom made dress from the luxury brand.
> 
> Rihanna, 27, showed off her stunning figure in the flared skirt denim dress, finishing off her look with head to toe Dior accessories.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-pose-Dior-s-runway-Tokyo.html#ixzz3dHF4fjLt



What fugly shoes. Just because they are 'designer' doesnt mean you should wear them.


----------



## ByeKitty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> That hand tattoo is so damn ugly. Is there a meaning behind it?





NY_Mami said:


> I agree, but it is a traditional henna tattoo design so there has to be a meaning behind it.



I agree it's very ugly. She first had the traditional Maori tattoo done in New Zealand, they actually "carved" it in which seems super painful. Then the result was this:







and she panicked because she basically ruined her hand. She had a tattoo artist fly in to do a type of emergency cover up in Henna style and this is how it turned out.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

sally.m said:


> What fugly shoes. Just because they are 'designer' doesnt mean you should wear them.




Those shoes are selling out everywhere, they are impossible to find. Seeing she's the face of Dior she kind of does have to wear it lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

NY_Mami said:


> Same here... so glad her Dior contract is up...



Nope still with Dior, just read she's the face of Dior Addict I believe


----------



## NY_Mami

Glitterandstuds said:


> Nope still with Dior, just read she's the face of Dior Addict I believe


 
I don't know why...


----------



## Sasha2012

Her past came back to haunt her on Friday night as she nearly came face to face with ex-boyfriend Chris Brown.

Arriving a minute apart from each other, Rihanna was seen making a rather eye-catching appearance at Hooray Henry's nightclub in West Hollywood with rumoured beau Karim Benzema.

Turning heads as she entered the venue, the American songstress was dressed to impress in a chic pinstriped blazer and tiny matching shorts, which drew heaps of attention to her ample cleavage and slender limbs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...riend-Chris-Brown-partying.html#ixzz3ddjtTtkg


----------



## SkeeWee1908

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Dior A/W '15 Repeat Presentation
> 
> She looks cute.
> 
> View attachment 3033739
> View attachment 3033740
> View attachment 3033741
> View attachment 3033742




She looks so cute in that dress!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Her past came back to haunt her on Friday night as she nearly came face to face with ex-boyfriend Chris Brown.
> 
> Arriving a minute apart from each other, Rihanna was seen making a rather eye-catching appearance at Hooray Henry's nightclub in West Hollywood with rumoured beau Karim Benzema.
> 
> Turning heads as she entered the venue, the American songstress was dressed to impress in a chic pinstriped blazer and tiny matching shorts, which drew heaps of attention *to her ample cleavage* and slender limbs.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...riend-Chris-Brown-partying.html#ixzz3ddjtTtkg







ample cleavage - no.     the woman in the black and the yellow taking a pic - now THAT is what you call "ample cleavage"!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the suit and the hair.


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes never been one to shy away from pushing the boundaries, but Rihanna took her body confidence to a new level, stepping out in just her bra on Thursday night.

The 27-year-old singer, who is rumoured to be dating football star Karim Benzema, happily flaunted her ample assets as she made her way towards 1 OAK nightclub in West Hollywood.

Turning heads as she passed by, the Rube Boy hitmaker showed no qualms in flashing the flesh in her daring ensemble which also complimented her Egyptian goddess tattoo.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-bra-fun-night-Hollywood.html#ixzz3eCOSfVwQ


----------



## Lounorada

Her hair is cute curly like that and I like those Louboutin sandals, but everything else is a NO.


----------



## addisonshopper

I lives for ms rhi rhi y'all. I absolutely adore her. Girl crush. Her skin. Her complexion her legs. Yes.  Nobody like it.


----------



## AEGIS

ForeverYoung87 said:


> That hand tattoo is so damn ugly. Is there a meaning behind it?



not a damn thing. it's just ugly


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

2015 BET Awards on Sunday (June 28) at the Microsoft Theater in Los Angeles.


----------



## dangerouscurves

She's dating Karim Benzema? She better watch out! That guy loves going to prostitutes.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What a boring outfit for Rihanna. lol.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> What a boring outfit for Rihanna. lol.





for real!!  that looks like her sunday school outfit compared to some of the other things she has worn!


----------



## Michele26

I think she's gorgeous just wish she hadn't put that hideous tat on her hand.


----------



## knasarae

Her outfit was very "tame" for the award show.  I thought her into for her video was kinda "meh" too. The video does look interesting though.  I hardly ever watch videos anymore, but I'll check that one out.


----------



## bag-princess

*Rihanna Finds a Puppy in a Club Bathroom*





Rihanna went out partying at 1OAK nightclub in Los Angeles on Saturday  and ended up taking a puppy home after finding him in the bathroom. The  27-year-old's friends documented the aftermath on Snapchat and the cute  pup, which RiRi renamed Pepe, couldn't be cuter! In one of the clips,  the "FourFive Seconds" singer is holding the itty bitty pooch explaining  what went down. Well, I found him in the bathroom somewhere and he ran  up to me," she says. So far, no one has come forward to claim the dog  and Rihanna hasn't mentioned him on her other social media platforms.  This isn't Rihanna's first four-legged friend either  her little  maltipoo Oliver was the toast of Instagram back in 2012. 





https://celebrity.yahoo.com/the-insider/rihanna-finds-puppy-club-bathroom-130312580.html


----------



## Longchamp

bag-princess said:


> ample cleavage - no.     the woman in the black and the yellow taking a pic - now THAT is what you call "ample cleavage"!!



 



addisonshopper said:


> I lives for ms rhi rhi y'all. I absolutely adore her. Girl crush. Her skin. Her complexion her legs. Yes.  Nobody like it.



Agree. 

She's way too good for Karim. His escapades were all over the French press and they are usually tolerant of such behavior.


----------



## Tivo

addisonshopper said:


> I lives for ms rhi rhi y'all. I absolutely adore her. Girl crush. Her skin. Her complexion her legs. Yes.  Nobody like it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Well we already know she has terrible taste in men. Shame.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't believe that puppy story...


----------



## Gaby87

Riight??! How random is it to find an itty bitty puppy in a nightclub's bathroom? Stranger things have happened, I guess.


----------



## bag-princess

Gaby87 said:


> Riight??! How random is it to find an itty bitty puppy in a nightclub's bathroom? Stranger things have happened, I guess.




who would take a puppy out clubbing???


----------



## 1249dcnative

bag-princess said:


> who would take a puppy out clubbing???


Probably, only the rich.


----------



## knasarae

bag-princess said:


> who would take a puppy out clubbing???



Seems like something Paris Hilton would do.


----------



## AEGIS

dangerouscurves said:


> she's dating karim benzema? She better watch out! That guy loves going to prostitutes.



yikes!


----------



## ebonyone

Her hand tattoo started out as a maori tribal tat, I guess she decided she didn't like it and covered it up.


----------



## AEGIS

i really dislike how they comb her baby hairs.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Her past came back to haunt her on Friday night as she nearly came face to face with ex-boyfriend Chris Brown.
> 
> Arriving a minute apart from each other, Rihanna was seen making a rather eye-catching appearance at Hooray Henry's nightclub in West Hollywood with rumoured beau Karim Benzema.
> 
> Turning heads as she entered the venue, the American songstress was dressed to impress in a chic pinstriped blazer and tiny matching shorts, which drew heaps of attention to her ample cleavage and slender limbs.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...riend-Chris-Brown-partying.html#ixzz3ddjtTtkg



First time I've seen her look saggy!


----------



## StopHammertime

I am not a fan of her outfits, but I am legit jealous of this girl's confidence.


----------



## lanasyogamama

StopHammertime said:


> I am not a fan of her outfits, but I am legit jealous of this girl's confidence.



I ADORE her confidence.  +1


----------



## Lounorada

Leaving Giorgio Baldi  in Santa Monica.






DailyMailhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybug09

we get it, you have titties, you have pierced titties, must they always be on display...Geez.


----------



## Ms Kiah

She's gorgeous. I'd probably walk around naked all the time too.


----------



## StopHammertime

Ms Kiah said:


> She's gorgeous. I'd probably walk around naked all the time too.




LOL! I am quite above average and I would never walk around even half naked, I even wear sundresses to the beach. BUT, she can do whatever she wants! Would rather see that than the constant Kardashian dumpy unfortunate looking nudes!


----------



## New-New

Rih's new video is everything I needed. The looks. The drama. I LIVE!


----------



## Yoshi1296

New-New said:


> Rih's new video is everything I needed. The looks. The drama. I LIVE!



YASSSSS!!! The video changed my life tbh.


----------



## YSoLovely

New-New said:


> Rih's new video is everything I needed. The looks. The drama. I LIVE!



The a$$, the titties... 

Rih killed it


----------



## .pursefiend.

I enjoyed the video too. Still hate the song but the video made it tolerable


----------



## deltalady

That video was gold! Especially considering how she sued her accountant some years back.


----------



## knasarae

I haven't seen the video yet, but her little preview on BET made me intrigued.  Maybe I can find it on my lunch break.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Lol at some of the delusions in here.


----

I liked the video. Initially, the song annoyed me but it's grown on me over time.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She exceeded my expectations. I was just hoping for fur and ratchetness and this bih gave me a full on movie. LOVE it.

In other news Rih is the first to hit RIAA's 100 million mark. She sold 100 million digital singles (collabs not included) Congrats to her. 



> WASHINGTON&#8211;The Recording Industry Association of America (RIAA) today announced that Rihanna has surpassed more than 100 million Gold & Platinum song certifications, elevating her to number one on RIAA&#8217;s list of artists with the most Digital Single Awards and making her the first and only artist to surpass RIAA&#8217;s 100 million cumulative singles award threshold.
> 
> Encompassing a range of songs from an extraordinarily successful career, Rihanna today claimed 48 million new RIAA Digital Single Certifications, which count download sales and on-demand streams in the United States.
> 
> &#8220;Gold & Platinum is the industry&#8217;s premier way to celebrate achievement in the marketplace,&#8221; said Cary Sherman, Chairman & CEO, RIAA.  &#8220;We&#8217;ve given awards to artists for nearly 60 years, but it&#8217;s rare that we have the opportunity to recognize a milestone like the one Rihanna has reached.  Congratulations to Rihanna!  She has not only surpassed RIAA&#8217;s one-hundred million mark, but also is the first artist to do so.  It&#8217;s an historic feat and a testament to an extraordinary career.&#8221;
> 
> Rihanna&#8217;s Westbury Road Entertainment LLC/Roc Nation/Def Jam career song certifications span 37 separate titles released during her decade of music making, and include a 9X multi-Platinum award for &#8220;We Found Love,&#8221; 6X multi-Platinums for &#8220;Stay,&#8221; &#8220;What&#8217;s My Name&#8221; and &#8220;Only Girl (In The World),&#8221; plus a 2X multi-Platinum for new song &#8220;FourFiveSeconds,&#8221; a Platinum for &#8220;***** Better Have My Money&#8221; and many more.
> 
> In addition to her 100 million cumulative song honors, Rihanna&#8217;s career album awards total 7.5 million sold in the United States, including a 2x multi-Platinum for &#8220;Good Girl Gone Bad&#8221; (2007), five Platinum albums for &#8220;A Girl Like Me&#8221; (2006), &#8220;Rated R&#8221; (2009), &#8220;Loud&#8221; (2010), &#8220;Talk That Talk&#8221; (2011) and &#8220;Unapologetic&#8221; (2012) plus Gold for &#8220;Music Of The Sun&#8221; (2005).


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Damn, that video.  I saved it to my favorites.


----------



## PurseLynne

I thought the video was interesting. It took a while for me to latch on, but after the third viewing I really liked it.


----------



## shortsweetness

I adore the video!!!


----------



## Nathalya

Lol I guess Im the only one here who doesnt like the video. The song is ok but the video... no thnx I don't need to see naked women hanging with their hands cuffed on their back.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Nathalya said:


> Lol I guess Im the only one here who doesnt like the video. The song is ok but the video... no thnx I don't need to see naked women hanging with their hands cuffed on their back.




Thank you for the warning. I guess I won't be watching it.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/07/04...ter-have-my-money-music-video-premiere-event/

Rihanna is white hot while grabbing dinner at her favorite restaurant Giorgio Baldi on Friday (July 3) in Santa Monica, Calif.

Earlier in the week, the 27-year-old singer kidnapped 80 lucky fans for a screening of her new music video B**ch Better Have My Money.

With a literal bang, a shower of dollar bills came raining down over the crowd. It was the best pop star exit I had ever seen, her fans wanted more of her but they were too busy sliding across the floor to pick up cash to notice she had left, a fan shared to Los Angeles Times about Rihannas exit from the event.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She's so pretty! She looks happy


----------



## ByeKitty

Interesting article on the new video. I didn't include the screenshots because nudity and torture.



*Let's talk about Rihanna's video*

Apparently, unlike all other artistic output ever, writers are not supposed to respond to Rihannas video for ***** Better Have My Money. Yesterday, I read a discussion of it on a music website where one of those involved said: To those currently drafting your thinkpiece about how it wasnt very #feminist of Rih to torture that poor rich lady: nooooo one cares about your basic-*** probably non-intersectional praxis. Rihanna doesnt need to spell it out for you if you still dont get it yet; time is money, *****.

Time is indeed money, and although technically I am being paid to write this, I should really be writing something else&#8202; right now&#8202;something which isnt even a thinkpiece (the hot new internet way to dismiss anyone having an opinion you don't agree with, like when you describe pieces people want to read as clickbait). My other article has got, like, interviews in it and ****. It talks about workforce structures, equal pay, childcare entitlements and how they disadvantage women throughout society, and&#8202;&#8202;yet, here we are. 

So Ill try to keep this brief. Or at least hammer it out and move on with my life. It was not very feminist&#8202;&#8202;not even very hashtag feminist&#8202;&#8202;of Rihanna to torture that poor rich lady. That is because it is not very feminist to torture women. Even if they are white. Even if they are rich. Even if you are a woman yourself. Sorry if this comes as a surprise. (Scotty, gimme me more power! The hot take machine cannae take it!)

I respect Rihanna as an artist, and as a woman in a male-dominated world. And not every action can, or has to be, feminist&#8202;&#8202;I hate this stupid fashion for asking are high heels feminist, is the hijab feminist , like those are binary categories and you can just bang your gavel and declare one way or the other. I am, in the words of Simone de Beauvoir: Half-victim, half-accomplice; like everyone else. So is Rihanna. We all make our accommodations with the status quo. 

Its also perfectly possible for a music video not to be feminist and still to be artistically worthwhile, or ground-breaking, or satirical, or hard-hitting, or emotionally affecting, or a multitude of other positives. I recently wrote about the film Ex Machina, which is explicitly concerned with the objectification of women. To achieve its artistic aims, it actually has to objectify several women. This is not very hashtag feminist, on the surface, but it is artistically interesting&#8202;&#8202;and the result of a conscious artistic choice.

I wish I could say the same about what Rihanna has done in this video. Heres the plot of BBHMM. Rihannas accountant has ripped her off, so to wreak her revenge she kidnaps his girlfriend&#8202;&#8202;who is portrayed as a spoilt white *****, complete with tiny dog and fur coat. She strips the woman &#8202;

**

And forces her into a warehouse:

**

Where she is shown hanging upside down- 

**

Later, she is taken to a motel room, blindfolded, used as a prop for a party, then fed booze and weed:

**

Later still, she is drowned in a swimming pool.

It is only at this point that Rihanna takes her grievance up with her male accountant: 

**

Surprise! He gets to keep his clothes on! He doesnt get sexually humiliated, or put into a context thats heavily suggestive of sexual assault. His death doesnt even get that much airtime, really. Five seconds later, RiRi is smeared in blood and relaxing in a big trunk of cash.

I tried looking for a bit of back story to explain this video yesterday, and then came to the conclusion&#8202;&#8202;you know what, it doesnt matter. Not to get all first-year undergraduate, but the meaning of the video is primarily in the actions and images contained within the video. Thats how most people will experience it. Its possible there is some amazing explanation that puts a totally new spin on what happens here. If so, Im all ears. (Well, and a bit of frown.)

Because to me, here is what it looks like is happening here. This video uses one of the most tired tropes&#8202;&#8202;using a womans pain to hurt a man. There was once a noble tradition of this in newspaper stories: the linguistics professor Deborah Cameron cited a great example from the 1980s in one of her books: MAN FORCED TO WATCH WIFES RAPE. The poor bloody guy, eh? That must have really put a downer on his day.

So, I dont like that. From the way the video narrative progresses, its implied that the ultimate object of Rihannas ire is the man, but she uses his woman to get to him. This is pretty much fridging, and there is a big body of work about what a tired trope it is, particularly since it implies that only men have feelings worth bothering about, and womens pain is only interesting insofar as it makes mens lower lips go wobbly to think about their delicate little flowers being hurt. (Im looking at you, Liam Neeson.)

Then theres the sexualisation of the violence. Ive had a couple of people raise the BDSM scene&#8202;&#8202;bondage, domination and sado-masochism&#8202;&#8202; and how images of sexualised violence might be OK in that context. They seem to have missed the fairly massive point that the main thing about BDSM, the KEY THING about BDSM, if you will, is that its supposed to be consensual. Non-consensual BDSM is just assault. Even if youre wearing an excellent latex outfit.

Ive written several times about my problem with the use of rape as entertainment in video games and series like Game of Thrones: sexual violence for the purposes of titillation is really creepy. Ditto sadism: I nearly gave up Grand Theft Auto V because there was no way to skip scenes where you had to torture someone. (Eagle-eyed readers will also note that this is a CYAP, or cover your *** paragraph, to fend off the inevitable accusation that I have given lots of other problematic media a pass and am being unfairly hard on Rihanna as a relatively rare successful black woman in the music industry. Believe me, I bore people constantly about problematic media. I dont get invited to parties because I hang out by the snacks and bore people about problematic media.)

Lets put this bluntly: a lot of men who get off on images of women being tortured are going to be turned on by this video. Its a sexy video. Rihanna is an astonishingly good-looking woman, with a well-documented allergy to clothes. This is all meant to be a turn-on. And then the anguished face of a woman in pain, swings into view . . . hows that erection working out for you now? 

I want to finish up by talking about race, which I am think I am definitely not meant to do. This is where the basic-*** nature of my praxis is really going to be revealed. Ive read some suggestions that the video is supposed to be disturbing&#8202;&#8202;its a comment on how black womens bodies are routinely sexualised and objectified in our culture in a way that is both racist and misogynist. Ah, goes this line of argument, you dont like it when its a rich white woman dangling on the hook? Where were you when worse things happened to black women?

Yeah, this is true. No one should deny it. There is a hierarchy of victimhood in our society&#8202;&#8202; if you get kidnapped, raped and murdered, you will make more front pages if youre white, pretty and virginal than if you are black/Hispanic, a mother, an older woman, an immigrant, a sex worker or any other category that apparently downgrades your death from a tragedy to a commonplace. 

But the answer to that is to make more noise, to raise our voices louder, when women who are doubly disadvantaged are objectified and marginalised&#8202;&#8202;not even up the score with a bit of rich-white-lady torture. In Catharine MacKinnons searing essay on this subject, she speaks of the white woman as a woman, modified . . . meaning she would be oppressed but for her privilege. As she points out, being white does not exempt a woman from sexism&#8202;&#8202;it merely means that she does not also experience the oppression of racism too.

As MacKinnon adds:
_
". . . This image seldom comes face to face with the rest of her reality: the fact that the majority of the poor are white women and their children (at least half of whom are female); that white women are systematically battered in their homes, murdered by intimates and serial killers alike, molested as children, actually raped (mostly by white men), and that even Black men, on average, make more than they do. If one did not know this, one could be taken in by white mens image of white women: that the pedestal is real, rather than a cage in which to confine and trivialize them and segregate them from the rest of life, a vehicle for sexualized infantilization, a virginal set-up for rape by men who enjoy violating the pure, and a myth with which to try to control Black women. (See, if you would lie down and be quiet and not move, we would revere you, too.)"_

Im not sure if all those statistics are still true, by the way; but the point stands. Even rich white *****es, the type with tiny dogs and fur coats and partners who have taken Rihannas money, experience sexism. 

So yes, Im going to read more about the racial angle from better-qualified people than me. And Im going to reiterate: a music video doesnt have to be feminist to be a worthwhile artistic expression. But I think that if the video is making a point about race, then the fact that a white man and a white woman receive such different treatment is worth exploring. Trying to be more intersectional - to explore the way that different oppressions overlap and modify each other - should not mean we end up arguing that sexism does not exist as a force in its own right. I've seen sexism; I know it exists. Sometimes it looks like a naked woman in pain, hanging from a rope.

http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/2015/07/lets-talk-about-rihannas-video


----------



## Swanky

Is it just me or is she putting on a little weight?


----------



## BadAzzBish

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Is it just me or is she putting on a little weight?



I've noticed it too but I like Thickanna


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Is it just me or is she putting on a little weight?


She looks perfect in the denim shorts.


----------



## Swanky

I didn't say she doesn't look good   I'm just wondering if she's different. .  .


----------



## terebina786

Definitely putting on weight but I like her thicker.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has and it looks good.


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah I agree this looks better... Although all of it goes to her legs, she doesn't seem to gain much elsewhere.


----------



## knasarae

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah I agree this looks better... Although all of it goes to her legs, she doesn't seem to gain much elsewhere.



I agree.  I have a friend to who favors Rih quite a bit, from height, body-type, skin color, eyes, etc.  That's like the #1 line guys use when they try to get her number, they say she looks like Rihanna lol.  She gains weight the exact same way too.


----------



## Lounorada

I really like the black outfit, the Sergio Rossi boots are STUNNING, love them.


NYC, July 9th.
































Tumblr


----------



## bag-princess

that first pic looks like she just checked out of the hospital:giggles:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the tan bag.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I see she has a new bodyguard, Rich must be on vacation. Other than black, this might be my fav hair color on her. I love it.

Gym 7/10/15


----------



## Cocolicious

Wish she would dye her hair back to its natural color and and keep it short..it looks good with her face shape. Brassy colored hair is horrible and yet so many people still don't realize that.


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah her hair is tragic... She really needs to give it a rest.


----------



## Lounorada

Rihs hair is tragic at the moment. The colour is brassy, it's dry and brittle and just looks really badly done.
She should go dark again and get the pixie cut back.


----------



## addisonshopper

Lounorada said:


> Rihs hair is tragic at the moment. The colour is brassy, it's dry and brittle and just looks really badly done.
> She should go dark again and get the pixie cut back.




She need a good hot oil treatment


----------



## knasarae

Her hair's been looking bad for a minute.


----------



## brownsugarplum

I wish there was a thread or a blog dedicated to identifying her lipsticks.


----------



## Lounorada

Out and about in NYC, July 11th.















Leaving dinner that evening.













Tumblr


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks cute.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cute looks!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Her lipstick looks amazing in the last set of pics.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love love love her pink shoes. Matching lipstick looks great too. And I like curls on her.


----------



## Yoshi1296

OMG her shoes are perfect!! And that lip color is stunning!


----------



## Sassys

7/13/15


----------



## StopHammertime

Sassys said:


> 7/13/15




Very 90's.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> 7/13/15



Come thru Gran-Gran Fenty 

I read a comment saying she looks like Miss Fizzle from the Magic School Bus. Spot on, lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her hair and lipstick.


----------



## Sassys

7/15/15


----------



## Sassys

7/13/15


----------



## Lounorada

NYC, July 16th.















tumblr


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> NYC, July 16th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




Yaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Michele26

Is that all her hair?


----------



## YSoLovely

Michele26 said:


> Is that all her hair?




[del]She bought it, so[/del] Yes, it is.


----------



## Michele26

YSoLovely said:


> [del]She bought it, so[/del] Yes, it is.



:giggles: I love it on her.


----------



## Lounorada

Michele26 said:


> :giggles: *I love it on her*.


 
+1 
I love these curls on her, it's my 2nd fav hair style of hers (1st being the pixie cut). 
This hair do is much better than the fried looking straight hair she was wearing recently.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Michele26 said:


> :giggles: I love it on her.



I love it on her too. 
And I love your avatar


----------



## StopHammertime

Lounorada said:


> NYC, July 16th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




I want that bracelet. If anyone can ID it.


----------



## Lounorada

StopHammertime said:


> I want that bracelet. If anyone can ID it.


It's by Jennifer Meyer.


----------



## StopHammertime

Lounorada said:


> It's by Jennifer Meyer.




Sweet, found it! Thanks!


----------



## Lounorada

StopHammertime said:


> Sweet, found it! Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## Michele26

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love it on her too.
> And* I love your avatar *


*
*

There's so much *truth* in my avatar.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Hey. Rihanna went and bought herself my hair! It looks good on her. Not quite the pixie or semi Mohawk but I'd be a self hating fool to say I didn't like it


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Michele26 said:


> [/B]
> 
> There's so much *truth* in my avatar.


Amen


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Hey. Rihanna went and bought herself my hair! It looks good on her. Not quite the pixie or semi Mohawk but I'd be a self hating fool to say I didn't like it


Welcome back Thingofbeauty!


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> [del]She bought it, so[/del] Yes, it is.






that's right!  when you buy it -  it IS yours!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Welcome back Thingofbeauty!


Lou! Thank you. How have you been, beautiful?


----------



## addisonshopper

the white chanel loathers- the mens button down shirt ankle length  I'm dying over here--- looking for a shirt like that-  great for the upcoming transition in seasons


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> NYC, July 16th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr



I love this entire look. The hair, lip color, outfit....perfection.


----------



## azania

She's been looking more mature for a while now and I really like this look on her. She looks calmer somehow and more sexy imo


----------



## lp640

New York City, 07/17

The stunning pop superstar, 27, appeared to be dressed for bed as stepped out at 3.30am.


----------



## tweegy

Oooook then....


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Lou! Thank you. How have you been, beautiful?


 
I've been good, thanks! Good to see you back on TPF


----------



## Lounorada

lp640 said:


> New York City, 07/17
> 
> The stunning pop superstar, 27, appeared to be dressed for bed as stepped out at 3.30am.


 


Well, it was _3.30am, _she's wearing some fancy a$$ pyjamas and she looks cute so, I'm gonna give her a pass. 
At least she isn't wearing some ugly, frumpy pj's.


----------



## knics33

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Come thru Gran-Gran Fenty
> 
> *I read a comment saying she looks like Miss Fizzle from the Magic School Bus. Spot on, lol.*



OMG this is cracking me up ... like _spot _on lol. 



tweegy said:


> Oooook then....



Lol yeah... the guys face in the first picture pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She looks ridiculous and in no way cute. The bodyguard's face says it all. That is a "how did I end up here" expression if ever there was one.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Well, it was _3.30am, _she's wearing some fancy a$$ pyjamas and she looks cute so, I'm gonna give her a pass.
> At least she isn't wearing some ugly, frumpy pj's.




no - no pass!   she ain't at home in PJ's at 3:30am!  she is out on the streets!  with a glass in her hand. 



Thingofbeauty said:


> She looks ridiculous and in no way cute. The bodyguard's face says it all. *That is a "how did I end up here" expression if ever there was one*.





yea that is a "i should have stayed in school!" look!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> yea that is a "i should have stayed in school!" look!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


>


LOL!

"I should have gone to DeVry."


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> no - no pass!   she ain't at home in PJ's at 3:30am!  she is out on the streets!  with a glass in her hand.







I've seen her wear worse, _much worse_ 'outfits'!


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> LOL!
> 
> "I should have gone to DeVry."











Lounorada said:


> I've seen her wear worse, _much worse_ 'outfits'!





it looks like she was going to bed. got up to get another drink and somehow ended up getting locked out and just said  "f#ck it! i am out so let's go!"


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> it looks like she was going to bed. got up to get another drink and somehow ended up getting locked out and just said  "f#ck it! i am out so let's go!"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lp640 said:


> New York City, 07/17
> 
> The stunning pop superstar, 27, appeared to be dressed for bed as stepped out at 3.30am.



Rihanna just has a way of pulling off sh*t other girls simply can't. Stan mode aside, if anyone else walked out like this I would be like  "WTF, is she doing" but on Rih I'm like "She looks kinda cute". I just wish she had stayed home and lounged around instead of wearing it to the studio.


----------



## ByeKitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna just has a way of pulling off sh*t other girls simply can't. Stan mode aside, if anyone else walked out like this I would be like  "WTF, is she doing" but on Rih I'm like "She looks kinda cute". I just wish she had stayed home and lounged around instead of wearing it to the studio.



I agree, she can pull off many things. But that doesn't mean she wouldn't look a lot better in...y'know, nice clothes. She has the potential to be super - for lack of a better word - fierce. And PJs are not cutting it.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna just has a way of pulling off sh*t other girls simply can't. Stan mode aside,* if anyone else walked out like this I would be like  "WTF, is she doing" *but on Rih I'm like "She looks kinda cute". I just wish she had stayed home and lounged around instead of wearing it to the studio.



this applies to her too in this case! 



ByeKitty said:


> I agree, she can pull off many things. But that doesn't mean she wouldn't look a lot better in...y'know, nice clothes. She has the potential to be super - for lack of a better word - fierce. *And PJs are not cutting it*.




no - not on anyone.  to me this is no better than someone wearing their fuzzy pj's and bunny slippers around the grocery store!  i am sure showing all that skin is supposed to be super sexy and make you forget what it actually is she has on though but as you said - it's not cutting it.  same thing when she wears the nightgown/slip!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> this applies to her too in this case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no - not on anyone.  to me this is no better than someone wearing their fuzzy pj's and bunny slippers around the grocery store!  i am sure showing all that skin is supposed to be super sexy and make you forget what it actually is she has on though but as you said - it's not cutting it.  same thing when she wears the nightgown/slip!


Agreed. She looks good when she makes an effort but for every time she looks great there's another WTF occasion. She's bought into this whole fallacy that she can do no wrong when the truth is she can and often does. She is no Naomi Campbell. And stop with the dumb gun tattoos. Stop glorifying violence - both she and her mother were victims of it. I just wait for the day when this silly girl becomes sentient and starts thinking for herself. Until then I have no real interest in what she says or does and only a marginal interest in what she wears.


----------



## knasarae

I can't even be mad at Rih cause I did the same thing yesterday only much worse, and at a time when a lot of people could've seen me.  I work in IT so a lot of the maintenance activities I do have to be during non-business hours.  I worked fro 10 pm Friday to 8:45 Saturday morning.  And I was super tired, but starving and it was grocery day.  Sooo... I ran to Hardee's in my head scarf, a nightie over some gym shorts and my house slippers.  I never meant to get out of the car but the drive-thru line was super long.  They probably thought I was a crackhead.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> I can't even be mad at Rih cause I did the same thing yesterday only much worse, and at a time when a lot of people could've seen me.  I work in IT so a lot of the maintenance activities I do have to be during non-business hours.  I worked fro 10 pm Friday to 8:45 Saturday morning.  And I was super tired, but starving and it was grocery day.  Sooo... I ran to Hardee's in my head scarf, a nightie over some gym shorts and my house slippers.  I never meant to get out of the car but the drive-thru line was super long.  They probably thought I was a crackhead.


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> I can't even be mad at Rih cause I did the same thing yesterday only much worse, and at a time when a lot of people could've seen me.  I work in IT so a lot of the maintenance activities I do have to be during non-business hours.  I worked fro 10 pm Friday to 8:45 Saturday morning.  And I was super tired, but starving and it was grocery day.  Sooo... I ran to Hardee's in my head scarf, a nightie over some gym shorts and my house slippers.  I never meant to get out of the car but the drive-thru line was super long.  They probably thought I was a crackhead.


----------



## AEGIS

...there are many days i wish i could leave my home in pj's
but my pj's are old college scarves and a head scarf


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> I can't even be mad at Rih cause I did the same thing yesterday only much worse, and at a time when a lot of people could've seen me.  I work in IT so a lot of the maintenance activities I do have to be during non-business hours.  I worked fro 10 pm Friday to 8:45 Saturday morning.  And I was super tired, but starving and it was grocery day.  Sooo... I ran to Hardee's in my head scarf, a nightie over some gym shorts and my house slippers.  I never meant to get out of the car but the drive-thru line was super long.  They probably thought I was a crackhead.


This is an absolute fail!   You get* 1* pass.


----------



## knasarae

Ladybug09 said:


> This is an absolute fail!   You get* 1* pass.



And I've used it well.


----------



## .pursefiend.

knasarae said:


> I can't even be mad at Rih cause I did the same thing yesterday only much worse, and at a time when a lot of people could've seen me.  I work in IT so a lot of the maintenance activities I do have to be during non-business hours.  I worked fro 10 pm Friday to 8:45 Saturday morning.  And I was super tired, but starving and it was grocery day.  Sooo... I ran to Hardee's in my head scarf, a nightie over some gym shorts and my house slippers.  I never meant to get out of the car but the drive-thru line was super long.  They probably thought I was a crackhead.



you're the prettiest crackhead i know


----------



## knasarae

.pursefiend. said:


> you're the prettiest crackhead i know



I try


----------



## Lounorada

At 10ak nightclub in Southampton, NY, July 18th.


Tumblr


----------



## Thingofbeauty

knasarae said:


> I can't even be mad at Rih cause I did the same thing yesterday only much worse, and at a time when a lot of people could've seen me.  I work in IT so a lot of the maintenance activities I do have to be during non-business hours.  I worked fro 10 pm Friday to 8:45 Saturday morning.  And I was super tired, but starving and it was grocery day.  Sooo... I ran to Hardee's in my head scarf, a nightie over some gym shorts and my house slippers.  I never meant to get out of the car but the drive-thru line was super long.  They probably thought I was a crackhead.


This is hilarious!


----------



## Ladybug09

Cynthia has too much titty on display....wonder if Papa Smurf was there with her...


----------



## tomz_grl

They look the same age.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Cynthia has too much titty on display....wonder if Papa Smurf was there with her...





she paid good money for them.  she is going to make sure you see them!


if she had any good sense she would leave that little chocolate gnome at home!


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna just has a way of pulling off sh*t other girls simply can't. Stan mode aside, if anyone else walked out like this I would be like  "WTF, is she doing" but on Rih I'm like "She looks kinda cute". I just wish she had stayed home and lounged around instead of wearing it to the studio.


She does. But not this time. Nothing about that is cute. Maybe in a baby blue color, but even then probably not.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> she paid good money for them.  she is going to make sure you see them!
> 
> 
> if she had any good sense she would leave *that little chocolate gnome* at home!


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> ...there are many days i wish i could leave my home in pj's
> but my pj's are old college scarves and a head scarf



I do my grocery shopping at random times like 3:00 am on Wednesdays so the staff at kroger have gotten many a glimpse of me in like old burberry check pajama pants and my satin bonnet. No shame.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> I do my grocery shopping at random times like 3:00 am on Wednesdays so the staff at kroger have gotten many a glimpse of me in like old burberry check pajama pants and my satin bonnet. No shame.



Conning out the house in a satin bonnet is beyond wrong.


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> I do my grocery shopping at random times like 3:00 am on Wednesdays so the staff at kroger have gotten many a glimpse of me in like old burberry check pajama pants and my satin bonnet.* No shame. *





i don't blame you!!  not at that time of the day!!  i know i have gone out of the house at 4 -5am to walmart with my hair wrapped/tied up because ain't nobody in the store but me and those little stocker boys.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i don't blame you!!  not at that time of the day!!  i know i have gone out of the house at 4 -5am to walmart with my hair wrapped/tied up because ain't nobody in the store but me and those little stocker boys.


 
 See, we can't get away with stuff like that here in NYC. 90% of people in NYC don't drive, so doing things like this is just a no no.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> See, we can't get away with stuff like that here in NYC. 90% of people in NYC don't drive, so doing things like this is just a no no.





  yea i don't think i would dare do that in NYC!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> See, we can't get away with stuff like that here in NYC. 90% of people in NYC don't drive, so doing things like this is just a no no.



now you know folks make quick runs to the corner bodega with head rags on!!!  Don't play!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> now you know folks make quick runs to the corner bodega with head rags on!!!  Don't play!


 

 In the hood, yes. But wearing rags and pajamas, no (not that I have ever seen and I was born and raised here).

Remember we don't have Walmart and there aren't that many 24hr grocery stores (those are in the outer boroughs, but again not that many)


----------



## knasarae

That's one reason I love living in the midwest.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JFK 7/21/15

I like this look minus the shoes. Laid back and slightly messy looking but still cute.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Promo shot for her new fragrance "RiRi"

She looks gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AshTx.1

What's with the shoes lol


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> JFK 7/21/15
> 
> I like this look minus the shoes. Laid back and slightly messy looking but still cute.
> 
> View attachment 3072858
> View attachment 3072859
> View attachment 3072860


 
Is that a dog carrier? 

Does anyone know who makes it?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> Is that a dog carrier?
> 
> Does anyone know who makes it?




Yes. Goyard.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

RiRi is cracking me up with the Fredrick's of Hollywood shoes. 

She looks pretty in the fragrance ad!


----------



## BPC

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Promo shot for her new fragrance "RiRi"
> 
> She looks gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072863



I dunno.. 
The pic's giving me a Stepford Wife vibe..


----------



## knasarae

I don't care for the perfume add either.  Something about it is off... I can't place my finger on it though.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

People were saying Jon Benet Ramsey [emoji23]


----------



## knasarae

jimmyshoogirl said:


> People were saying Jon Benet Ramsey [emoji23]



OMG yes!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yes. Goyard.





Sassys said:


> Is that a dog carrier?
> 
> Does anyone know who makes it?



That better not be a dog carrier....there are no vent holes anywhere to be seen. Looks like a Weekender bag to me.



jimmyshoogirl said:


> People were saying Jon Benet Ramsey [emoji23]





knasarae said:


> OMG yes!!!


OMG, yes, it is!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ladybug09 said:


> That better not be a dog carrier....there are no vent holes anywhere to be seen. Looks like a Weekender bag to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, yes, it is!




There are holes on both side panels. I'm not sure why she doesn't have the vent flap in the front up.


----------



## New-New

jimmyshoogirl said:


> RiRi is cracking me up with the Fredrick's of Hollywood shoes.
> 
> She looks pretty in the fragrance ad!



Don't judge me but like I live for those shoes. Like They are everything. Who doesn't love a good fun tacky shoe.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

New-New said:


> Don't judge me but like I live for those shoes. Like They are everything. Who doesn't love a good fun tacky shoe.




Hahaha I'd wear them around the house.



With a feather boa, of course! [emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> That better not be a dog carrier....there are no vent holes anywhere to be seen. Looks like a Weekender bag to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, yes, it is!


 
Holes are here


----------



## Coach Lover Too

New-New said:


> I do my grocery shopping at random times like 3:00 am on Wednesdays so the staff at kroger have gotten many a glimpse of me in like old burberry check pajama pants and my satin bonnet. No shame.



This would be considered dress up at Walmart in my lame town.


----------



## BadAzzBish

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Promo shot for her new fragrance "RiRi"
> 
> She looks gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072863



#blackbarbie


----------



## ByeKitty

She reminds me of Whitney Houston with her hair up like that... Didn't she have her hair like that in her later years?


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Holes are here


got it, that still is a horrible carrier...I would not feel comfortable putting my pet in that.


----------



## Sassys

7/26/15


----------



## Longchamp

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Promo shot for her new fragrance "RiRi"
> 
> She looks gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072863



Just no. I've seen so many better pictures of her. 
Too much Photoshop. Looks like a Barbie doll not beautiful Riri.


----------



## Longchamp

That Goyard bag was designed as a dog carrier but frequently used as a purse.


----------



## Sassys

7/30/15


----------



## berrydiva

These nails. Ugh.


----------



## Lounorada

She has the best jewellery collection.


----------



## NY_Mami

berrydiva said:


> These nails. Ugh.



That shape is too wide, I did however like her manicure for the BET Awards.... 

She is in Barbados for the Crop Over Festival now....


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr/instagram


----------



## BadAzzBish

Lounorada said:


> tumblr/instagram



Spread me on toast because I'm jelly at her body!


----------



## Swanky

*Rihanna Let's Paint This Town Red ... And Yellow And Purple*

 *         8/3/2015 10:27 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *






*Rihanna* went hard in the paint over the weekend in her native Barbados.
 It's called Foreday Morning Jump Up, an annual street party that  starts the night before and finishes off with a sunrise paint fight ...  which we gotta say, sounds like a blast and right up RiRi's alley.
 RiRi came locked and loaded with a water gun in one hand and bottle  of yellow paint in the other, but still managed to get caught in the  crossfire.
 Luckily ... her daisy dukes took most of the blows. She didn't keep  them on for long though. RiRi cleaned up real nice ... opting for more  traditional party attire later when hopping on a Carnival float.






Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3hnISFrpc
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. That frontline costume is gorge!


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna proved she's still the reigning carnival queen of Barbados on Monday. 

The singer, 27, returned to the Caribbean for one of her favourite annual events - the Kadooment Day parade.

She wore an elaborate outfit for the occasion which featured a barely-there diamond sparkly bra, matching underwear and a huge feathered head-dress and wings.

British Formula One champion Lewis Hamilton was spotted hanging out near Rihanna, adding to rumours the pair are secretly dating.

The F1 star wore a silver woven tank top and matching shorts as he showed off his tattoos.

Hamilton, who has been pushing the style boundaries lately, wore a backwards baseball cap, round sunglasses and colourful pixel print sneakers.

He appeared relaxed as he leaned against the railing, later toweling off as he greeted fans on the street.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-costume-Barbados-festival.html#ixzz3hnR1a4MP


----------



## berrydiva

I just....lol.


----------



## addisonshopper

BadAzzBish said:


> Spread me on toast because I'm jelly at her body!




Milk does a
Body gods honey child. I'm obsessed.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sigh. This thread ain't for me. Just popped in to tell Lou hi


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Love it. She looks gorgeous and best of all, happy. This weight she picked up looks good....thickanna is trying to make a comeback, lol.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I love when she goes to Cropover.. Her costumes are amazing


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

She looks amazing whew


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I know I shouldn't be, but I'm kind of surprised she photoshops her pics.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sigh. This thread ain't for me. Just popped in to tell Lou hi




Hey Thingofbeauty!  Nice to see you back on tPF


----------



## Lounorada

cute_classy said:


> i know i shouldn't be, but i'm kind of surprised she photoshops her pics.


 
+1


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Few more random pics from the festivities


----------



## berrydiva

Love Machel! I need one of those waterguns for j'ouvert.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> Love Machel! I need one of those waterguns for j'ouvert.


Fellow Machel lover here. I LOVE his song with Angela Hunt. 

I can't take Rihanna seriously ever since she announced she hates Trinidad because she performed there as a teen and was told she couldn't sing.

B!tch. You can't sing! You'll boycott an entire country for that?


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> Fellow Machel lover here. I LOVE his song with Angela Hunt.
> 
> I can't take Rihanna seriously ever since she announced she hates Trinidad because she performed there as a teen and was told she couldn't sing.
> 
> B!tch. You can't sing! You'll boycott an entire country for that?


----------



## keodi

berrydiva said:


> *Love Machel! I need one of those waterguns for j'ouvert*.



Me too!


----------



## keodi

Thingofbeauty said:


> Fellow Machel lover here. I LOVE his song with Angela Hunt.
> 
> *I can't take Rihanna seriously ever since she announced she hates Trinidad because she performed there as a teen and was told she couldn't sing.
> *
> B!tch. You can't sing! You'll boycott an entire country for that?



LOL! I didn't know that! I always wondered how come I never hear of her taking part in Trinidad's carnival festivities.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

keodi said:


> LOL! I didn't know that! I always wondered how come I never hear of her taking part in Trinidad's carnival festivities.


For the same reason she drags Melissa the Scrub behind her all the time


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Fellow Machel lover here. I LOVE his song with Angela Hunt.
> 
> I can't take Rihanna seriously ever since she announced she hates Trinidad because she performed there as a teen and was told she couldn't sing.
> 
> B!tch. You can't sing! You'll boycott an entire country for that?


----------



## YSoLovely

Thingofbeauty said:


> Fellow Machel lover here. I LOVE his song with Angela Hunt.
> 
> I can't take Rihanna seriously ever since she announced she hates Trinidad because she performed there as a teen and was told she couldn't sing.
> 
> B!tch. You can't sing! You'll boycott an entire country for that?



When did she say that?


----------



## keodi

Thingofbeauty said:


> For the same reason she drags Melissa the Scrub behind her all the time


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Thingofbeauty said:


> Fellow Machel lover here. I LOVE his song with Angela Hunt.
> 
> I can't take Rihanna seriously ever since she announced she hates Trinidad because she performed there as a teen and was told she couldn't sing.
> 
> B!tch. You can't sing! You'll boycott an entire country for that?


----------



## GaitreeS

Thingofbeauty said:


> Fellow Machel lover here. I LOVE his song with Angela Hunt.
> 
> I can't take Rihanna seriously ever since she announced she hates Trinidad because she performed there as a teen and was told she couldn't sing.
> 
> B!tch. You can't sing! You'll boycott an entire country for that?


Well, don't stone me, but I've met many "Trinis" and I don't really care for them. I won't vacation there as a result.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

GaitreeS said:


> Well, don't stone me, but I've met many "Trinis" and I don't really care for them. I won't vacation there as a result.


Between you and Rihanna I don't know HOW the country manages to go on 

I was robbed on my first trip to Barbados. Should I do like Rihanna and say I won't have anything to do with the island? The island has a terrible record for women - especially female tourists - being raped and it being covered up for the sake of preserving the tourist trade. What about then? Should the entire country be boycotted then? Should we then say, some Bajan men are rapists therefore I will assume the absolute worse about the entire country?

You should not judge an entire country based on limited experience.


This comment is not even worthy of a response to be honest so I'm just going to end it right here. I'll pop back in when Rihanna is wearing something fabulous/ridiculous.


----------



## berrydiva

GaitreeS said:


> Well, don't stone me, but I've met many "Trinis" and I don't really care for them. I won't vacation there as a result.


An entire group of people judged by a few you've met, huh? Google tells me the population is about 1.4 million...so I suspect that you've met the majority of them then. 

I don't know if I'm closed-minded enough to relate but I'm sure I've met a many of people (race, age, ethnicity, nationality, etc) that I didn't like but I don't know if I've even been such to judge the entire lot from a few encounters seems a sad and limited way to live life...but to each their own I suppose.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> An entire group of people judged by a few you've met, huh? Google tells me the population is about 1.4 million...so I suspect that you've met the majority of them then.
> 
> I don't know if I'm closed-minded enough to relate but I'm sure I've met a many of people (race, age, ethnicity, nationality, etc) that I didn't like but I don't know if I've even been such to judge the entire lot from a few encounters seems a sad and limited way to live life...but to each their own I suppose.


I'm just waiting for another Melissa the Scrub appearance. We're overdue


----------



## GaitreeS

Thingofbeauty said:


> Between you and Rihanna I don't know HOW the country manages to go on
> 
> I was robbed on my first trip to Barbados. Should I do like Rihanna and say I won't have anything to do with the island? The island has a terrible record for women - especially female tourists - being raped and it being covered up for the sake of preserving the tourist trade. What about then? Should the entire country be boycotted then? Should we then say, some Bajan men are rapists therefore I will assume the absolute worse about the entire country?
> 
> You should not judge an entire country based on limited experience.
> 
> 
> This comment is not even worthy of a response to be honest so I'm just going to end it right here. I'll pop back in when Rihanna is wearing something fabulous/ridiculous.


Good thing I started my comment with "don't stone me" 

Obviously, I know not everyone is the same as the folks I've met, and I have visited the country twice for business. However, because of my interaction with the few, I choose not to "vacation" there.

This is just MY opinion based on MY experience which I think I am entitled to.

I'm also sorry you were robbed on your visit to Barbados. I have not visited the island as yet, but will someday. I will formulate my opinion based on my experience. 

Peace. xx


----------



## GaitreeS

berrydiva said:


> An entire group of people judged by a few you've met, huh? Google tells me the population is about 1.4 million...so I suspect that you've met the majority of them then.
> 
> I don't know if I'm closed-minded enough to relate but I'm sure I've met a many of people (race, age, ethnicity, nationality, etc) that I didn't like but I don't know if I've even been such to judge the entire lot from a few encounters seems a sad and limited way to live life...but to each their own I suppose.


I think being closed-minded and having a preference are completely different.  

Anyway, like I responded to the previous poster, my opinion based on my experience. I will happily wait for someone to change my opinion.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

GaitreeS said:


> Good thing I started my comment with "don't stone me"
> 
> Obviously, I know not everyone is the same as the folks I've met, and I have visited the country twice for business. However, because of my interaction with the few, I choose not to "vacation" there.
> 
> This is just MY opinion based on MY experience which I think I am entitled to.
> 
> I'm also sorry you were robbed on your visit to Barbados. I have not visited the island as yet, but will someday. I will formulate my opinion based on my experience.
> 
> Peace. xx


I'm there fairly often. It's a beautiful island - perfect for the sun, sand and sea experience. I do find it's not as culturally rich as some of the other islands and on the whole the people are not as easily engaging but it's definitely worth a visit.

Just be careful of where you go. Some the the beaches tend to be empty even during the day and it's not uncommon for women to be attacked at pretty popular beaches. Despite being robbed I feel safe there. When I want great food and music I head across to Trinidad.

I think you've met the wrong Trinis


----------



## berrydiva

GaitreeS said:


> I think being closed-minded and having a preference are completely different.
> 
> Anyway, like I responded to the previous poster, my opinion based on my experience. I will happily wait for someone to change my opinion.


Other people can't change your mind for you, you have to do that for yourself. Being closed-minded is a preference btw...that's a choice one makes. If one wants to change their perception, they have to first be willing to change their experience.


----------



## GaitreeS

Thingofbeauty said:


> I'm there fairly often. It's a beautiful island - perfect for the sun, sand and sea experience. I do find it's not as culturally rich as some of the other islands and on the whole the people are not as easily engaging but it's definitely worth a visit.
> 
> Just be careful of where you go. Some the the beaches tend to be empty even during the day and it's not uncommon for women to be attacked at pretty popular beaches. Despite being robbed I feel safe there. When I want great food and music I head across to Trinidad.
> 
> I think you've met the wrong Trinis


 I think you are correct about meeting the wrong ones!

When I want good food, I head to Jamaica!!! (I'm not Jamaican lol)


----------



## Thingofbeauty

GaitreeS said:


> I think you are correct about meeting the wrong ones!
> 
> When I want good food, I head to Jamaica!!! (I'm not Jamaican lol)


No way!

Jamaica has decent food yes but the best food hands down is in Trinidad with St. Lucia a close second.

You need somebody to bring you a gift basket.


----------



## GaitreeS

berrydiva said:


> Other people can't change your mind for you, you have to do that for yourself. Being closed-minded is a preference btw...that's a choice one makes. If one wants to change their perception, they have to first be willing to change their experience.


I think I get what you're trying to say.

Just like my opinion now is based on my negative experience, if I meet someone and have a great experience I could change my opinion. My opinions are set in stone. 

Of course preference is a choice...based on experience, which I can't have by myself. 

Cheers! xx


----------



## GaitreeS

Thingofbeauty said:


> No way!
> 
> Jamaica has decent food yes but the best food hands down is in Trinidad with St. Lucia a close second.
> 
> You need somebody to bring you a gift basket.


No this one I feel very strongly about lol I LOVE Jamaican food!!! I've had Trini food from so many places/people and I just can't get on board. From doubles, to curry to shark and bake.  In my opinion it's similar to Guyanese food, but with less flavor. :giggles::giggles::giggles: Even some the Trinis I know actually begrudgingly agree lol. But yes, I love that Jamaican jerk, curry goat, rice and peas. 

No disrespect at all.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

GaitreeS said:


> No this one I feel very strongly about lol I LOVE Jamaican food!!! I've had Trini food from so many places/people and I just can't get on board. From doubles, to curry to shark and bake.  In my opinion it's similar to Guyanese food, but with less flavor. :giggles::giggles::giggles: Even some the Trinis I know actually begrudgingly agree lol. But yes, I love that Jamaican jerk, curry goat, rice and peas.
> 
> No disrespect at all.


Similar to Guyanese&#8230;?!!??

Every Jamaican I know says their food can't compare to Trinidad's.

Man. This is definitely an agree to disagree situation.


----------



## GaitreeS

I agree!!!


----------



## berrydiva

GaitreeS said:


> I think I get what you're trying to say.
> 
> Just like my opinion now is based on my negative experience, if I meet someone and have a great experience *I could change my opinion. My opinions are set in stone.
> 
> Of course preference is a choice...based on experience, which I can't have by myself.*
> 
> Cheers! xx


This doesn't even make sense.


Back to Rihanna.


----------



## GaitreeS

berrydiva said:


> This doesn't even make sense.
> 
> 
> Back to Rihanna.


I felt the same way about your previous comment, but I chose to be kind with my words. I'll still choose kindness again....

Namaste


----------



## Chloe302225

Thingofbeauty said:


> Between you and Rihanna I don't know HOW the country manages to go on
> 
> I was robbed on my first trip to Barbados. Should I do like Rihanna and say I won't have anything to do with the island? The island has a terrible record for women - especially female tourists - being raped and it being covered up for the sake of preserving the tourist trade. What about then? Should the entire country be boycotted then? Should we then say, some Bajan men are rapists therefore I will assume the absolute worse about the entire country?
> 
> You should not judge an entire country based on limited experience.
> 
> 
> This comment is not even worthy of a response to be honest so I'm just going to end it right here. I'll pop back in when Rihanna is wearing something fabulous/ridiculous.



Which Barbados are you speaking of with a bad reputation for rape and it being covered? That is a mind boggling statistic if I ever heard one of Barbados especially when your comparrison country is Trinidad with them having the second highest murder and rape rate in the caribbean under Jamaica.


----------



## Sassys

Chloe302225 said:


> Which Barbados are you speaking of with a bad reputation for rape and it being covered? *That is a mind boggling statistic if I ever heard one of Barbados especially when your comparrison country is Trinidad with them having the second highest murder and rape rate in the caribbean under Jamaica*.


 

This!

I felt 100% safe in Barbados when I was there last October. My cousin and I roamed the streets at night and we never felt unsafe. The friendliest people I ever met. Our cab driver even took us and a couple we met at our hotel and became friendly with, to a street party with his friends. We had the best time with the locals. They treated us like queens at the hotel and had so many surprises for me since it was my birthday from the moment I stepped out the car from the airport. Had to truly be the best vacation of my life and will be going back in a few months. Also, never felt unsafe at Oistins fish fry (even when there were questionable people around the area). Another cab driver we had, took us to a mall and walked us inside when he heard my cousin mention to me she wanted another bathing suit.

Never felt that safe in Jamaica (one incident there made me very uncomfortable and made me want to return to my resort pronto) and I have friends from Trinidad who tell me all the time it is dangerous and I shouldn't go (and that is their country).


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Chloe302225 said:


> Which Barbados are you speaking of with a bad reputation for rape and it being covered? That is a mind boggling statistic if I ever heard one of Barbados especially when your comparrison country is Trinidad with them having the second highest murder and rape rate in the caribbean under Jamaica.


Are you kidding me?

https://barbadosfreepress.wordpress...s-slam-police-government-tourism-authorities/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ist-Barbados-says-police-concerned-image.html

http://www.barbadostoday.bb/2013/02/26/police-fingered-in-rape-cover-up/

http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/news/uk_news/National/article593710.ece

So many people on the internet are waiting to be offended, rather than trying to make sure they understand what is being communicated or even reading what was said.

I said I feel SAFE in Barbados despite my being robbed. I also recommended to Gaitree that she visit and that she would not regret it. 

We had clear differences of opinion but were able to share them and still be polite and even have a laugh about it. Please don't try stirring up contention. 

And NOWHERE did I say I was comparing Trinidad and Barbados. Did you even read my comments at all?!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> This!
> 
> I felt 100% safe in Barbados when I was there last October. My cousin and I roamed the streets at night and we never felt unsafe. The friendliest people I ever met. Our cab driver even took us and a couple we met at our hotel and became friendly with, to a street party with his friends. We had the best time with the locals. They treated us like queens at the hotel and had so many surprises for me since it was my birthday from the moment I stepped out the car from the airport. Had to truly be the best vacation of my life and will be going back in a few months. Also, never felt unsafe at Oistins fish fry (even when there were questionable people around the area). Another cab driver we had, took us to a mall and walked us inside when he heard my cousin mention to me she wanted another bathing suit.
> 
> Never felt that safe in Jamaica (one incident there made me very uncomfortable and made me want to return to my resort pronto) and I have friends from Trinidad who tell me all the time it is dangerous and I shouldn't go (and that is their country).


You had one incident in Jamaica that made you uncomfortable.

The only crime ever committed against me in my life was in Barbados and I STILL visit for work and pleasure and recommend the island to everybody that is looking for a great Caribbean vacation. I was never comparing any island to another except with regards to food and that was light banter between Gaitree S and myself.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-20872003

This story was MASSIVE throughout the Caribbean and Europe. The rape victims paid for the legal representation of the man charged with raping them after the police refused to drop the charges.

This is a well known common occurrence. Even with my robbery I told the police I didn't get a good look at the guys face. Two days later they called me for an ID parade. I told them I did not feel I would be a competent witness because I could not properly recall his face. I was subsequently informed he had been arrested and charged.

Every country has its positives and negatives and my point seems to have been completely missed, which was simply that a negative experience should not lead to a person deciding to hate and have nothing to do with a country ever. Also, apparently Rihanna played with a Trini band for Cropover so it seems she may be coming around. Now all she has to do is get the Jamaicans to forgive her for the Man Down video and it will be one great pot of regional harmony


----------



## berrydiva

I actually feel less safe in many American cities (Detroit, Philly, Baltimore, St. Louis, Newark, Camden) over Jamaica or Trinidad or Barbados or many other islands to be honest. And this is coming from a NYer where people perceive a high crime rate here. Of all islands, I would say I've felt the absolute least safe in Haiti. But then again, I'm mostly with locals (friends & family) when I go back to the Caribbean so perhaps my comfort level is different. I think the difference is that many times people go to visit the islands as a getaway vacation with the expectations of warm weather, beaches, fruity drinks, etc. and the reality that there's crime, especially when told by a local, for some can be a deterrent or turn-off. They're countries with good and bad pockets like any other requiring the usage of judgment and common sense. Trinidad isn't a tourist/vacation destination as it's not their main source of revenues and there aren't resorts like Jamaica/Barbados so that plays a role too. I feel a lot of the real in Barbados is shielded, Jamaica it's just known at this point and Trinidad gives no cares about tourism. LOL.

All that being said, I have never had a negative experience in any island or it's people that put me off from the whole thing altogether.


My uncle would be proud to know that I've clearly actually read his books and retained knowledge on these type subjects....who knew.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> I actually feel less safe in many American cities (Detroit, Philly, Baltimore, St. Louis, Newark, Camden) over Jamaica or Trinidad or Barbados or many other islands to be honest. And this is coming from a NYer where people perceive a high crime rate here. Of all islands, I would say I've felt the absolute least safe in Haiti. But then again, I'm mostly with locals (friends & family) when I go back to the Caribbean so perhaps my comfort level is different. I think the difference is that many times people go to visit the islands as a getaway vacation with the expectations of warm weather, beaches, fruity drinks, etc. and the reality that there's crime, especially when told by a local, for some can be a deterrent or turn-off. They're countries with good and bad pockets like any other requiring the usage of judgment and common sense. Trinidad isn't a tourist/vacation destination as it's not their main source of revenues and there aren't resorts like Jamaica/Barbados so that plays a role too. I feel a lot of the real in Barbados is shielded, Jamaica it's just known at this point and Trinidad gives no cares about tourism. LOL.
> 
> All that being said, I have never had a negative experience in any island or it's people that put me off from the whole thing altogether.
> 
> 
> My uncle would be proud to know that I've clearly actually read his books and retained knowledge on these type subjects....who knew.


Now I want to know more about these books!


----------



## ByeKitty

Man, horrible things happen in every place on earth and each country has some unpleasant inhabitants. I would still recommend to everyone to explore the world.


----------



## Lounorada

byekitty said:


> man, horrible things happen in every place on earth and each country has some unpleasant inhabitants. I would still recommend to everyone to explore the world.


+1


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> +1


+2


----------



## .pursefiend.

my bestie is Trini and she's amazeballs 

I still want to visit Barbados.. but now I know to be very vigilant.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Thingofbeauty said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-20872003
> 
> This story was MASSIVE throughout the Caribbean and Europe. The rape victims paid for the legal representation of the man charged with raping them after the police refused to drop the charges.
> 
> This is a well known common occurrence. Even with my robbery I told the police I didn't get a good look at the guys face. Two days later they called me for an ID parade. I told them I did not feel I would be a competent witness because I could not properly recall his face. I was subsequently informed he had been arrested and charged.
> 
> Every country has its positives and negatives and my point seems to have been completely missed, which was simply that a negative experience should not lead to a person deciding to hate and have nothing to do with a country ever. Also, apparently Rihanna played with a Trini band for Cropover so it seems she may be coming around. *Now all she has to do is get the Jamaicans to forgive her for the Man Down video and it will be one great pot of regional harmony*




What you mean? What happened with that video?


----------



## berrydiva

.pursefiend. said:


> What you mean? What happened with that video?



There were many Jamaicans who didn't appreciate that she made that video in Jamaica suggesting rape and had scenes of murder. They didn't like that she chose their country to glorify violence as if that's all their culture has to offer. It's not as if she's not from the islands so culturally it's seen as a major slap in the face and disrespectful. She could've shot that video in Barbados but it was a conscious choice to use Jamaica.


----------



## berrydiva

thingofbeauty said:


> +2



+3


----------



## .pursefiend.

berrydiva said:


> There were many Jamaicans who didn't appreciate that she made that video in Jamaica suggesting rape and had scenes of murder. They didn't like that she chose their country to glorify violence as if that's all their culture has to offer. It's not as if she's not from the islands so culturally it's seen as a major slap in the face and disrespectful. She could've shot that video in Barbados but it was a conscious choice to use Jamaica.



oh damn! I never liked the song so i don't think i've seen the video. but i can see why they would be upset


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> There were many Jamaicans who didn't appreciate that she made that video in Jamaica suggesting rape and had scenes of murder. They didn't like that she chose their country to glorify violence as if that's all their culture has to offer. It's not as if she's not from the islands so culturally it's seen as a major slap in the face and disrespectful. She could've shot that video in Barbados but it was a conscious choice to use Jamaica.


Said it much better than I could have. There's also a sense that she tries to appropriate Jamaican music/culture and to represent herself as such without acknowledgment.


----------



## shortsweetness

As a woman of Trinidad and Bajan descent who visits both islands at least twice a year to visit family, I must say to compare the two islands is completely unfair. As already said here Trinidad's revenue is not based on tourism and thus some tourist may see the people as unwelcoming but that is because these tourist are looking at the island as a getaway, not someone's home. If you come to New York and do not follow the New York norms (walking on the wrong side of the sidewalk, stand right in front the train doors rather than stand to the side) New Yorkers will become very frustrated with you. Trinidad is similar. It's a very busy/hectic Caribbean island.  The people are not "rude" per se, but more frustrated with people who do not follow the norms. The people do not care to smile in your face if they are having a rough day; their lifestyle is not dependent on tourist money. 

In terms of safety, each island has its issues, just like any other country or state. I always say if I wouldn't do X in New York, why would I let down my guard and do it in Trinidad or Barbados.


----------



## Sassys

8/5/15


----------



## .pursefiend.

I'm loving this weight on her


----------



## berrydiva

shortsweetness said:


> If you come to New York and do not follow the New York norms (walking on the wrong side of the sidewalk, stand right in front the train doors rather than stand to the side) New Yorkers will become very frustrated with you.


I can't express enough how crazy this drives me. Or people walking side-by-side on the sidewalks, stopping mid-walk to take a pic....it just grates me!! lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.pursefiend. said:


> I'm loving this weight on her



Me too. She looks so bomb.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

8/7/15


----------



## ChanelMommy

berrydiva said:


> These nails. Ugh.



I was just literally thinking the same thing


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That bikini top is not flattering. Love the lipstick.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That bikini top is not flattering. Love the lipstick.


The entire suit is unflattering.

She has a decent body; the suit is failing her.

And that Chanel bag is just ridiculous.


----------



## New-New

i love that big chanel terrycloth bag it's so fun in like an early 00s juicy couture kind of way


----------



## Tivo

I prefer skinny RiRi.


----------



## ByeKitty

She has great skin... Shame about those random tattoos of hers.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> She has great skin... Shame about those random tattoos of hers.


I agree. She has lovely skin. Some of her tattoo placements are questionable and often take away from some of her looks. At least she's never tattooed the names of any of her exes!


----------



## tulipfield

Thingofbeauty said:


> I agree. She has lovely skin. Some of her tattoo placements are questionable and often take away from some of her looks. At least she's never tattooed the names of any of her exes!




Agreed.  She's such a pretty girl I wish she wouldn't do that to herself.


----------



## Lounorada

tivo said:


> i prefer skinny riri.



+1


----------



## Ms Kiah

Skinny RiRi? Is she fat now? Lord, this girl "skinny" or not is _thin_. It's crazy how women's bodies are considered "full" or "curvy" at a size 2 or 4. Then people wonder why 12 year old girls are obsessing over their thigh gaps.


----------



## bag-princess

Ms Kiah said:


> *Skinny RiRi? Is she fat now? *Lord, this girl "skinny" or not is _thin_. It's crazy how women's bodies are considered "full" or "curvy" at a size 2 or 4. Then people wonder why 12 year old girls are obsessing over their thigh gaps.






  lawd that is what i was just thinking!!!!   WTF??    i don't understand it at all.  she still is skinny so....yea.   SMDH


----------



## Lounorada

Ms Kiah said:


> Skinny RiRi? Is she fat now? Lord, this girl "skinny" or not is _thin_. It's crazy how women's bodies are considered "full" or "curvy" at a size 2 or 4. Then people wonder why 12 year old girls are obsessing over their thigh gaps.


 
I didn't see where Tivos comment preferring 'skinny riri' called her fat, now. Rih has gained a little weight recently and she looks good either way, but people think she looks better with the extra weight and others think she looks better before. People are aloud to have different opinions.


----------



## Ladybug09

Tivo said:


> I prefer skinny RiRi.











Lounorada said:


> +1



I discover prefer her a little thinner too.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tumblr/Instagram


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Ms Kiah said:


> Skinny RiRi? Is she fat now? Lord, this girl "skinny" or not is _thin_. It's crazy how women's bodies are considered "full" or "curvy" at a size 2 or 4. Then people wonder why 12 year old girls are obsessing over their thigh gaps.


This is a bit of an overreaction, are skinny and fat the only options with nothing in between? She has obviously gained weight, and I wouldn't say she is skinny for crazy Hollywood standards, but she certainly isn't fat either. I prefer her on the thinner side but it doesn't look like that was her natural weight so it was probably impossible to maintain.


----------



## berrydiva

Prima Ballerina said:


> This is a bit of an overreaction, are skinny and fat the only options with nothing in between? She has obviously gained weight, and I wouldn't say she is skinny for crazy Hollywood standards, but she certainly isn't fat either. I prefer her on the thinner side but it doesn't look like that was her natural weight so it was probably impossible to maintain.



But she's not part of Hollywood though. I think thin was natural for her but she's getting older so it's to be expected that she would gain weight.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

berrydiva said:


> But she's not part of Hollywood though. I think thin was natural for her but she's getting older so it's to be expected that she would gain weight.



Okay I didn't mean Hollywood specifically, I meant the crazy celebrity world whether she is part of Hollywood or a pop star or whatever. And in any of those worlds a female gaining weight is not seen as desirable regardless of age. And I would hardly put Rihanna in the "getting older" category, she is still very young. I was just in Eva Longoria's thread, who I believe is in her 40s, and is somehow still maintaining an incredible figure that most 20 year olds would be jealous of. But back to Rihanna, she has never seemed like a skinny minny to me and I would guess she had to restrict her calorie intake quite a lot while she was in the skinny phase a little while ago.


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah the really skinny was a phase wasn't it? When she first came onto the scene she was similar to the way she is now I think. She has also yo-yo'd a bit over the years.


----------



## berrydiva

Prima Ballerina said:


> Okay I didn't mean Hollywood specifically, I meant the crazy celebrity world whether she is part of Hollywood or a pop star or whatever. And in any of those worlds a female gaining weight is not seen as desirable regardless of age. And I would hardly put Rihanna in the "getting older" category, she is still very young. I was just in Eva Longoria's thread, who I believe is in her 40s, and is somehow still maintaining an incredible figure that most 20 year olds would be jealous of. But back to Rihanna, she has never seemed like a skinny minny to me and I would guess she had to restrict her calorie intake quite a lot while she was in the skinny phase a little while ago.




Getting older means she's no longer a teen/early 20s. She was a teenager when she stepped on the music scene and she'll be 30 in a few years...one can expect to gain weight as their body changes and they are no longer a teen.    Your body doesn't respond the same and your metabolism slows. I suspect touring and doing back to back albums were more the culprit for what might seem like weight fluctuations over her deliberately restricting calories. Same happens to Beyonce when she's not touring.


----------



## .pursefiend.




----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Tumblr/Instagram


 
Those monkeys in Barbados are full of diseases. When I was there last year, my cousin wanted to hold one, and I stopped her. The woman who owned it, also wanted to charge my cousin $6 to touch it


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Those monkeys in Barbados are full of diseases. When I was there last year, my cousin wanted to hold one, and I stopped her. The woman who owned it, also wanted to charge my cousin $6 to touch it


That's crazy! Those monkeys are pests and I've been told by Bajans that every so often  the government pays them to cull the population. I've seen monkeys crossing the road, sunning on the beach, on people's garden walls, on trees, digging through rubbish. They're like cockroaches in New York. Or anywhere else for that matter 

Also, Rihanna is naturally thicker than she's been in the last few years. She gave an interview a while back explaining her weight loss came about because he dad told her she was getting fat. Abuser, drug addict, drifter and critic. HOW on EARTH did her mom not keep him forever? 

I think she looks good both weights but her legs look better when she's slimmer. I don't think it's easy for her to remain that slim though so I say enjoy yourself girl. Lord knows she's not losing the weight dancing every night like Beyonce!!!


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> That's crazy! Those monkeys are pests and I've been told by Bajans that every so often  the government pays them to cull the population. I've seen monkeys crossing the road, sunning on the beach, on people's garden walls, on trees, digging through rubbish. They're like cockroaches in New York. Or anywhere else for that matter


 
That is what we were told too. Funny thing, I never saw any monkeys while we were there (I was there for 2 weeks) lol So when we were told that, I was very confused. My cousin was damn near hunting for them (she is obsessed with wild animals). Those damn black birds drove me crazy. They were like non stop roaches. Every time I turned my head, one of them was coming for my food. I put my plate down by the pool, to fix my towel and 4 of them swooped down on my fries.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> That is what we were told too. Funny thing, I never saw any monkeys while we were there (I was there for 2 weeks) lol So when we were told that, I was very confused. My cousin was damn near hunting for them (she is obsessed with wild animals). Those damn black birds drove me crazy. They were like non stop roaches. Every time I turned my head, one of them was coming for my food. I put my plate down by the pool, to fix my towel and 4 of them swooped down on my fries.


You see them more in the residential areas but I've seen them at a couple of hotels that are less secluded, like the hotels on the West of the island. Your poor cousin. And shame on that woman trying to make a buck so dishonestly. Shudder! You're right. Those monkeys are VILE. I don't know a single Bajan that isn't repulsed by them. Don't know what is going on in Rihanna's head. Cute photo-op?


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> You see them more in the residential areas but I've seen them at a couple of hotels that are less secluded, like the hotels on the West of the island. Your poor cousin. And shame on that woman trying to make a buck so dishonestly. Shudder! You're right. Those monkeys are VILE. I don't know a single Bajan that isn't repulsed by them. Don't know what is going on in Rihanna's head. Cute photo-op?


 
Yeah, that woman got the serious side eye from me. I looked at her, and said, "She is not paying you 12 bajan dollars or $6 to touch that animal". She then told my cousin $3 to take a picture of it. I rolled my eyes at her and told my cousin "lets go, before I strangle you". The woman shrugged her shoulders and we kept it moving.

Cats in Jamaica made me want to scream. I can't stand cats and they were everywhere at The Grand Palladium.


----------



## Lounorada

.pursefiend. said:


>


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Yeah, that woman got the serious side eye from me. I looked at her, and said, "She is not paying you 12 bajan dollars or $6 to touch that animal". She then told my cousin $3 to take a picture of it. I rolled my eyes at her and told my cousin "lets go, before I strangle you". The woman shrugged her shoulders and we kept it moving.
> 
> *Cats in Jamaica made me want to scream. I can't stand cats and they were everywhere at The Grand Palladium.*


*
*For some reason this has me screaming with laughter!


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> [/B]For some reason this has me screaming with laughter!


 
I'm itching just thinking about those damn creatures.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> I'm itching just thinking about those damn creatures.




I have no idea why this is so hilarious!


----------



## Sassys

Yuck w/ the monkey


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

8/9/15

I live for her tan.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

And yet people accuse her of bleaching. People are just ridiculous. No way she can bleach and spend as much time in the sun as she does.


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> And yet people accuse her of bleaching. People are just ridiculous. No way she can bleach and spend as much time in the sun as she does.



Who doesn't get accused of bleaching?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> Who doesn't get accused of bleaching?


True! She spent every day in the sun in Barbados therefore she was darker. She spends less time in the sun now therefore she is lighter. A simple concept, no?


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Who doesn't get accused of bleaching?





Thingofbeauty said:


> True! She spent every day in the sun in Barbados therefore she was darker. She spends less time in the sun now therefore she is lighter. A simple concept, no?


Alot of people get accused because ALOT of people are bleaching...That sh!t is real! This site speaks VOLUMES!

http://www.skincaretalk.com/t/25966/nigerian-celebrities-and-their-flawless-skin/2860


Rihanna, I don't think she's bleaching though....I thought she had such beautiful skin UNTIL she got all them nasty tattoos...they are such a distraction from the clarity of her skin.


----------



## uhpharm01

ms kiah said:


> skinny riri? Is she fat now? Lord, this girl "skinny" or not is _thin_. It's crazy how women's bodies are considered "full" or "curvy" at a size 2 or 4. Then people wonder why 12 year old girls are obsessing over their thigh gaps.



+1


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ladybug09 said:


> Alot of people get accused because ALOT of people are bleaching...That sh!t is real! This site speaks VOLUMES!
> 
> http://www.skincaretalk.com/t/25966/nigerian-celebrities-and-their-flawless-skin/2860
> 
> 
> Rihanna, I don't think she's bleaching though....I thought she had such beautiful skin UNTIL she got all them nasty tattoos...they are such a distraction from the clarity of her skin.


That is definitely true. What's crazy is that many people are doing it as a trend, like getting a piercing or colouring your hair! Sigh. Sometimes, I don't like people very much...


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Alot of people get accused because ALOT of people are bleaching...That sh!t is real! This site speaks VOLUMES!
> 
> http://www.skincaretalk.com/t/25966/nigerian-celebrities-and-their-flawless-skin/2860
> 
> 
> Rihanna, I don't think she's bleaching though....I thought she had such beautiful skin UNTIL she got all them nasty tattoos...they are such a distraction from the clarity of her skin.






i can not understand why people would mess with that stuff!!  that must be a very very powerful chemical bleach to make someone several shades lighter.    do they not stop to think what it could do to their health down the road?   i have seen pics of women women go from a very pretty brown to almost albino white!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lol at the monkey being fed with a Dr. Brown bottle. Are they trying to prevent colic?!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> i can not understand why people would mess with that stuff!!  that must be a very very powerful chemical bleach to make someone several shades lighter.    do they not stop to think what it could do to their health down the road?   i have seen pics of women women go from a very pretty brown to almost albino white!!!


Most times they end up greyish and they must avoid the sun. Madness.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> i can not understand why people would mess with that stuff!!  that must be a very very powerful chemical bleach to make someone several shades lighter.    do they not stop to think what it could do to their health down the road?   i have seen pics of women women go from a very pretty brown to almost albino white!!!



What bleaching agent are they using ?! Well shot you can use lemon juice to fade hyperpigmention from your skin instead of using hydroquinone 3% or 4% solution (which requires a prescription for your dermatologist) to fade the dark spots on your skin.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> *Most times they end up greyish *and they must avoid the sun. Madness.




ewwwwwww!!!!





uhpharm01 said:


> *What bleaching agent are they using ?!* Well shot you can use lemon juice to fade hyperpigmention from your skin instead of using hydroquinone 3% or 4% solution (which requires a prescription for your dermatologist) to fade the dark spots on your skin.





i have no clue - they don't really like giving out that info for some reason.   and i was reading about one african girl that created her own and started selling it!!
and yes - people were actually buying it.  she was making a nice profit off that mess.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> ewwwwwww!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have no clue - they don't really like giving out that info for some reason.   and i was reading about one african girl that created her own and started selling it!!
> and yes - people were actually buying it.  she was making a nice profit off that mess.


This is big in Jamaica as well. Some even use actual bleach. There's a video showing a girl pasting this homemade stuff on her clients, wrapping them in cling wrap and then sending them on their merry way.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> This is big in Jamaica as well. Some even use actual bleach. *There's a video showing a girl pasting this homemade stuff on her clients, wrapping them in cling wrap and then sending them on their merry way*.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


>


This is not the video I was talking about, but it's disturbing enough:

http://www.sofreshandsogreen.com/20...aching-epidemic-in-jamaica-short-documentary/


----------



## lp640

Rihanna exits her New York City apartment on Monday 08/10/15


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sigh. Girl, no


----------



## keodi

Ladybug09 said:


> Alot of people get accused because ALOT of people are bleaching...That sh!t is real! This site speaks VOLUMES!
> 
> http://www.skincaretalk.com/t/25966/nigerian-celebrities-and-their-flawless-skin/2860
> 
> 
> Rihanna, I don't think she's bleaching though....I thought she had such beautiful skin UNTIL she got all them nasty tattoos...they are such a distraction from the clarity of her skin.



Wow! that site was an eye opener I had no idea!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

keodi said:


> Wow! that site was an eye opener I had no idea!


The ignorance on that site was frightening. And the women they described as gorgeous all look so weird. You can easily tell their skin colour was unnatural


----------



## ByeKitty

In reality many people get complications from skin bleaching, the effect is not always smooth. You get these weird pile-ups of melatonin in random areas etc... I just genuinely don't get why people do this.


----------



## BadAzzBish

ByeKitty said:


> In reality many people get complications from skin bleaching, the effect is not always smooth. You get these weird pile-ups of melatonin in random areas etc... I just genuinely don't get why people do this.



Internalized racism/self-hatred


----------



## ByeKitty

BadAzzBish said:


> Internalized racism/self-hatred



 
I'm caucasian, so (considering this is "the norm" in the US, the pop culture hegemon) I do not have first-hand experience with this type of nonsense, but I just wish people would be able to see themselves for how beautiful they are. I honestly think any color of skin can be really beautiful. It's insane how full-on Nigerian women would attempt to mimic Rihanna's skin tone - she's like 25% Irish. What's to dislike about 100% Sub-Saharan, I honestly don't understand.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> I'm caucasian, so (considering this is "the norm" in the US, the pop culture hegemon) I do not have first-hand experience with this type of nonsense, but I just wish people would be able to see themselves for how beautiful they are. I honestly think any color of skin can be really beautiful. It's insane how full-on Nigerian women would attempt to mimic Rihanna's skin tone - she's like 25% Irish. What's to dislike about 100% Sub-Saharan, I honestly don't understand.



200+ years of being told it's not beautiful is a son of a bish to society as a whole. Its definitely not a norm but there are people who bleach their skin...just don't want it to seem like it's something extremely common as if 8 out of 10 people are doing this to themselves.  It's not really about seeing yourself as beautiful but more about wanting others to find you acceptable because the standard of beauty isn't inclusive of anything similar. It's quite sad what people can do to each other and themselves as a result.


----------



## uhpharm01

keodi said:


> Wow! that site was an eye opener I had no idea!



This is bleaching your skin the African way for lack of a better term.  That's all I got. Sorry.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> ewwwwwww!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have no clue - they don't really like giving out that info for some reason.   and i was reading about one african girl that created her own and started selling it!!
> and yes - people were actually buying it.  she was making a nice profit off that mess.



In the USA your dermatologist can give your Rx for it. But it  banned in Europe.


----------



## Ladybug09

You should read through somre of the other threads... I find it tragic yet fascinating at the same time. They use MAC color system to tell you the color they are and the color they want to get to. They also tell their 'goal' color...like, I want to go from Kelly Rowland to Beyonce...

Take note, it's not just Black who do this, and not just Blacks on the site, they're Asian, Indian, White, male/female... you name it. It's astounding!



Thingofbeauty said:


> Most times they* end up greyish* and they must avoid the sun. Madness.


exactly, or with that translucent skin...


uhpharm01 said:


> What bleaching agent are they using ?! Well shot you can use lemon juice to fade hyperpigmention from your skin instead of using hydroquinone 3% or 4% solution (which requires a prescription for your dermatologist) to fade the dark spots on your skin.


So I am FASCINATED with that forum, I sat down over a week and went through the entire Nigerian celeb thread....

They are doing EVERYTHING, HydroQ is for beginners girl...unless you are doing the strong doses from your doctors. They do creams, exfoliations, chemical peels, pills, and even injections. They always talk about the 'regimen'...and apparently the best stuff the celebs use are the injections of  _Glutathione Skin Lightening_/Whitening Treatment. Apparently, it bleaches from the inside out andgives an even apparence.

On the site, they even talk about looking at the 'knuckles, knees, joints, etc" those are the hardest areas to bleach...which is interesting, because people who have vitaligo start losing pigment around the joints first.



Thingofbeauty said:


> This is big in Jamaica as well. Some even use actual bleach. There's a video showing a girl pasting this homemade stuff on her clients, wrapping them in cling wrap and then sending them on their merry way.


 a Mess


keodi said:


> Wow! that site was an eye opener I had no idea!


It's fascinating! You have to read through some of the other threads.


Thingofbeauty said:


> The ignorance on that site was frightening. And the women they described as gorgeous all look so weird. You can easily tell their skin colour was unnatural


Yup, but they say they are looking for 'flawless' skin...they say it's no different than White people tanning...m'kay..



ByeKitty said:


> In reality many people get complications from skin bleaching, the effect is not always smooth. You get these weird pile-ups of melatonin in random areas etc... I just genuinely don't get why people do this.


Yep, some burn their skin, color might come back in, but patchy, blindness, etc....I've even seen a couple of thread of chicks freaking out because they are pregnant, and can't continue their 'regimen'.


----------



## bag-princess

i can't believe that there is an injection that will make your skin light from the inside out!!  that just can't be good - not to mention safe!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ladybug09 said:


> So I am FASCINATED with that forum, I sat down over a week and went through the entire Nigerian celeb thread....
> 
> They are doing EVERYTHING, HydroQ is for beginners girl...unless you are doing the strong doses from your doctors. They do creams, exfoliations, chemical peels, pills, and even injections. They always talk about the 'regimen'...and *apparently the best stuff the celebs use are the injections of ** Glutathione Skin Lightening/Whitening Treatment. **Apparently, it bleaches from the inside out andgives an even apparence.*
> 
> On the site, they even talk about looking at the 'knuckles, knees, joints, etc" those are the hardest areas to bleach...which is interesting, because people who have vitaligo start losing pigment around the joints first.



 Oh my goodness!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

8/11/15

She looks cute. Love the Pierre Hardy sandals.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i can't believe that there is an injection that will make your skin light from the inside out!!  that just can't be good - not to mention safe!



I always wonder how people who do things like this do it without any regard to safety concerns. I've watched youtube videos of people promoting clearly harmful products and I'm just amazed that the FDA even clears usage of some of these things.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love her curls, lipstick, and shoes.


----------



## ByeKitty

Girls also try to be as pale as possible throughout Asia it seems, I've had trouble finding non-whitening body lotions and moisturizers from China to Indonesia. But I do have to add I think it stems from a different place (pale = prosperous), and the difference they're trying to achieve is less drastic - in most cases I don't think it requires drinking bleach...


----------



## keodi

Ladybug09 said:


> You should read through somre of the other threads... I find it tragic yet fascinating at the same time. They use MAC color system to tell you the color they are and the color they want to get to. They also tell their 'goal' color...like, I want to go from Kelly Rowland to Beyonce...
> 
> Take note, it's not just Black who do this, and not just Blacks on the site, they're Asian, Indian, White, male/female... you name it. It's astounding!
> 
> 
> exactly, or with that translucent skin...
> 
> So I am FASCINATED with that forum, I sat down over a week and went through the entire Nigerian celeb thread....
> 
> They are doing EVERYTHING, HydroQ is for beginners girl...unless you are doing the strong doses from your doctors. They do creams, exfoliations, chemical peels, pills, and even injections. They always talk about the 'regimen'...and apparently the best stuff the celebs use are the injections of  _Glutathione Skin Lightening_/Whitening Treatment. Apparently, it bleaches from the inside out andgives an even apparence.
> 
> On the site, they even talk about looking at the 'knuckles, knees, joints, etc" those are the hardest areas to bleach...which is interesting, because people who have vitaligo start losing pigment around the joints first.
> 
> 
> a Mess
> 
> *It's fascinating! You have to read through some of the other threads.[/*COLOR]
> Yup, but they say they are looking for 'flawless' skin...they say it's no different than White people tanning...m'kay..
> 
> 
> *Yep, some burn their skin, color might come back in, but patchy, blindness, etc....I've even seen a couple of thread of chicks freaking out because they are pregnant, and can't continue their 'regimen'*.




I can't even imagine wanting to "lighten" my skin! I'm off to read that thread!


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> This is big in Jamaica as well. Some even use actual bleach. There's a video showing a girl pasting this homemade stuff on her clients, wrapping them in cling wrap and then sending them on their merry way.


 
Yep, its BIG in Jamaica Queens here in NYC. 

I have a 2 African women in my neighborhood who do it and they look ridiculous, every time I see them.


----------



## keodi

bag-princess said:


> *i can not understand why people would mess with that stuff!!  that must be a very very powerful chemical bleach to make someone several shades lighter.  *  do they not stop to think what it could do to their health down the road?   i have seen pics of women women go from a very pretty brown to almost albino white!!!



I agree that ish is scary!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Rih looks really cute.

and sheesh.. here i am wanting to get rid of a few dark spots and all of this is going on


----------



## lanasyogamama

The pale Irish chick over here would love a little more pigment.


----------



## ByeKitty

lanasyogamama said:


> The pale Irish chick over here would love a little more pigment.



Ok well, there is such a thing as "Melanotan" for you! Tanning injections! Not completely free from weird side-effects obviously...


----------



## Ladybug09

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 8/11/15
> 
> She looks cute. Love the Pierre Hardy sandals.


Super cute shoes! Is that a new tattoo on her side.


ByeKitty said:


> Girls also try to be as pale as possible throughout Asia it seems, I've had trouble finding non-whitening body lotions and moisturizers from China to Indonesia. But I do have to add I think it stems from a different place (pale = prosperous), and the difference they're trying to achieve is less drastic - in most cases I don't think it requires drinking bleach...


not just about prosperous...also about Colonization...



keodi said:


> I can't even imagine wanting to "lighten" my skin! I'm off to read that thread!


PM me when you do! 


ByeKitty said:


> Ok well, there is such a thing as "Melanotan" for you! Tanning injections! Not completely free from weird side-effects obviously...


Damn, there is something out there for everything!


----------



## ByeKitty

Ladybug09 said:


> not just about prosperous...also about Colonization...



Well China was never colonized though  As for Indonesia... Yes, I can see that. But there's more to it (I have a Javanese relative who told me this): paleness is only attainable for people that do not have to work outside, in the field. Actually this was also the case in Europe until Coco Chanel decided a tan looked healthy.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Damn, there is something out there for everything!


That's the beauty of how equally effed up we all are...lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> Well China was never colonized though  As for Indonesia... Yes, I can see that. But there's more to it (I have a Javanese relative who told me this): paleness is only attainable for people that do not have to work outside, in the field. Actually this was also the case in Europe until Coco Chanel decided a tan looked healthy.




This is true. As an Indonesian I know Indonesian women don't use whitening cream to look white as in caucasian white but to look more like they don't do labor work. The only good thing about this whitening cream in Asia is that it has sunscreen. I used to use it too, the one from Pond's. It made my makeup stays longer and I hated normal sunscreen.


----------



## bisousx

dangerouscurves said:


> This is true. As an Indonesian I know Indonesian women don't use whitening cream to look white as in caucasian white but to look more like they don't do labor work. The only good thing about this whitening cream in Asia is that it has sunscreen. I used to use it too, the one from Pond's. It made my makeup stays longer and I hated normal sunscreen.



+1

In Asia, being pale has nothing to do with Caucasian influence.

The locals could not believe that over here in the US, we would do something as crazy as spray chemicals on ourselves to become darker


----------



## lanasyogamama

ByeKitty said:


> Ok well, there is such a thing as "Melanotan" for you! Tanning injections! Not completely free from weird side-effects obviously...



Oh good!  What could possibly go wrong?!


----------



## ByeKitty

lanasyogamama said:


> Oh good!  What could possibly go wrong?!



Well, apart from some, y'know, minor health scares, this may happen: http://imgur.com/a/I428E#3zkZ3mh


----------



## shaurin

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 8/11/15
> 
> 
> 
> She looks cute. Love the Pierre Hardy sandals.




I need these shoes in my life.


----------



## lanasyogamama

ByeKitty said:


> Well, apart from some, y'know, minor health scares, this may happen: http://imgur.com/a/I428E#3zkZ3mh



*dead*


----------



## .pursefiend.

ByeKitty said:


> Well, apart from some, y'know, minor health scares, this may happen: http://imgur.com/a/I428E#3zkZ3mh




i was not ready! *gasp*


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> Well China was never colonized though  As for Indonesia... Yes, I can see that. But there's more to it (I have a Javanese relative who told me this): paleness is only attainable for people that do not have to work outside, in the field. Actually this was also the case in Europe until Coco Chanel decided a tan looked healthy.



You misunderstand me...but that's neither here nor there....Not working outside or in the fields applied to other cultures and races also. So everyone is equally effed up! 



berrydiva said:


> That's the beauty of how equally effed up we all are...lol


Girl, Yes!


bisousx said:


> +1
> 
> In Asia, being pale has nothing to do with Caucasian influence.
> 
> The locals could not believe that over here in the US, we would do something as crazy as spray chemicals on ourselves to become darker



Yeah, but the Asian community has a whole lotta other crap that's effed up...nose jobs, entire facial reconstruction, double lid surgery...the list goes on, and THAT is Caucasian influenced.


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> Well, apart from some, y'know, minor health scares, this may happen: http://imgur.com/a/I428E#3zkZ3mh


What in the world!!!! I was scared to open that for a minute! Dang, he looked like a burnt crispy hotdog!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What is this thread about? 

Anyone know the bag she is carrying on the previous page?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> What is this thread about?
> 
> Anyone know the bag she is carrying on the previous page?



Diorama bag from the resort '16 collection.


----------



## Sassys

Getting back to RiRi :back2topic:
8/12/15


----------



## ByeKitty

Oh sweet Jesus.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rih just says eff a bra. All day, everyday. 

As I get older I find myself being less and less keen on undergarments. If I wasn't a member of the big titty committee and only had mosquito bites, I'd probably be braless most of the time too. It's freeing.


----------



## .pursefiend.

tuh.. i wish! i have to invest in the "over the shoulder boulder holders"


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rih just says eff a bra. All day, everyday.
> 
> As I get older I find myself being less and less keen on undergarments. If I wasn't a member of the big titty committee and only had mosquito bites, I'd probably be braless most of the time too. It's freeing.


+1 all day!


----------



## ByeKitty

I agree on the bra thing, sadly for me it's uncomfortable to go braless because they're not small...

But what are those pants she's wearing?!!


----------



## knasarae

I would love to go braless... but my nipples get hard at the slightest.  Can't do it


----------



## BagOuttaHell

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Diorama bag from the resort '16 collection.



Thanks.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I have mosquito-bite boobs and I wouldn't go braless. I forgot to wear it and I was so self-conscious.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I have big boobs and go braless every day. I figure I won't be able to do that forever, but I'm enjoying the freedom while I'm young.


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> Oh sweet Jesus.



Exactly!



knasarae said:


> I would love to go braless... but my nipples get hard at the slightest.  Can't do it


Nope, I'm a FIRM believer of of the proper undergarment support.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think it was in Vogue that she said she either wears a shirt OR a bra, never both.


----------



## bisousx

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I have big boobs and go braless every day. I figure I won't be able to do that forever, but I'm enjoying the freedom while I'm young.



Girl.. You do not want to have to get a lift later in life!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bisousx said:


> Girl.. You do not want to have to get a lift later in life!




Wearing a bra doesn't help the sagging issue. Gravity, age, and children take their toll no matter what.


----------



## Ladybug09

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Wearing a bra doesn't help the sagging issue. Gravity, age, and children take their toll no matter what.



Ummm not necessarily all true...but u keep not wearing a bra and the gravity will definitely apply to you.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I just know what the scientists say. I'm sticking with their findings because I hate those things.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Let scientists and anyone else tell it, damn near everything we wear and do is detrimental to us in one way or another. IDHTT, I'd rather just do what makes me feel good. If I ever decide to do away with bras completely and my boobs start sagging as a result, I'll just get a good push up bra and go about my business


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I meant the scientists say bras don't prevent sagging if that wasn't clear. But I agree with your sentiments.


----------



## bisousx

X


----------



## Sassys

Back to RiRi :back2topic:


----------



## Lounorada

She looks good!


----------



## New-New

i'm loving the early 00s vibe i'm getting from this look


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Well&#8230;I like the bag and her tan looks good.

That weave needs to change and this outfit screams "I've divorced my husband, got half the assets, lost 20lbs with Gunther my personal trainer and now I'm off to nab myself a MAN."


----------



## Sassys

nyc 8/14/15


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Better, but still "meh". Lose the cap. And the weave is starting to look Serena Williamsish...


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> Better, but still "meh". Lose the cap. And the weave is starting to look Serena Williamsish...



Lol!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Who is this? Why did she post this? Someone lied on her about them dating?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Who is this? Why did she post this? Someone lied on her about them dating?
> 
> View attachment 3100204



Matt Barnes, he's a nobody basketball player who used to be married to some chick on Basketball wives. He did an interview insinuating he was dating Rih and there were rumors they went on two dates. Tmz asked him about it again he said they weren't dating but they might end up in  a relationship....basically he did what everyone else does when they want some blog attention. She never says anything about rumors so it's easy to get attention off her name. I guess she figured he took it too far so she had to say something.  Those hashtags ticked me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The last two looks are cute.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Matt Barnes, he's a nobody basketball player who used to be married to some chick on Basketball wives. He did an interview insinuating he was dating Rih and there were rumors they went on two dates. Tmz asked him about it again he said they weren't dating but they might end up in  a relationship....basically he did what everyone else does when they want some blog attention. She never says anything about rumors so it's easy to get attention off her name. I guess she figured he took it too far so she had to say something.  Those hashtags ticked me.




Oh ok! That's the guy that called James Hardens mom a b*tch in the playoffs! Lol I was lost. The hashtags were funny as hayle! The #defamationofcharacter killed me!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Oh ok! That's the guy that called James Hardens mom a b*tch in the playoffs! Lol I was lost. The hashtags were funny as hayle! The #defamationofcharacter killed me!



Yup. A good chunk of his salary goes to paying fines because he's slick at the mouth. I wonder if he'll take his L quietly or continue to make a fool of himself.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lmao!!!


----------



## Sassys

Malibu


----------



## tweegy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Who is this? Why did she post this? Someone lied on her about them dating?
> 
> View attachment 3100204



 The hashtags


----------



## Thingofbeauty

NO! 

Girl NO! 

What is this mess?! It's time to take stock of your life when the only thing that looks good on you is your lipstick!

That skirt!
That T!
THAT WEAVE!!! It's going to become sentient and walk right off her scalp any day now.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

tweegy said:


> The hashtags




The #bishwhere is funny too. Like where tf did we go on a date to?! Please explain


----------



## Ms Kiah

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Matt Barnes, he's a nobody basketball player who used to be married to some chick on Basketball wives. He did an interview insinuating he was dating Rih and there were rumors they went on two dates. Tmz asked him about it again he said they weren't dating but they might end up in  a relationship....basically he did what everyone else does when they want some blog attention. She never says anything about rumors so it's easy to get attention off her name. I guess she figured he took it too far so she had to say something.  Those hashtags ticked me.



At first I thought Rihanna was being rude but then I watched the interview he did! She had every right to drag him. I'm glad she did. It was hilarious.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yup. A good chunk of his salary goes to paying fines because he's slick at the mouth. I wonder if he'll take his L quietly or continue to make a fool of himself.




If he's known to pop off at the mouth I doubt he will go away quietly. This should be interesting.


----------



## Ladybug09

He better back off. she will drag him, and drag him GOOD!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Let her!!!


----------



## Sassys

Boggles, my mind how he thought he was going to get away with lying.


----------



## Lounorada

Malibu, Aug 16th.







tumblr


----------



## lanasyogamama

Someone lied about dating me in college and it bothered me SO MUCH.  I love that she called him out so hard.


----------



## purseprincess32

The lipstick color looks amazing on her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Barnes is disgusting. I am glad she clocked him, and if she was dating him, I'd know for sure she didn't learn any lessons from dating Brown. He is just as verbally abusive.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> Boggles, my mind how he thought he was going to get away with lying.



Yep!


----------



## Sassys

8/19


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> 8/19


 
Cheer up, Rih!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

8/20/15


----------



## berrydiva

She looks really good with the weight on her.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 8/20/15
> 
> View attachment 3104535
> View attachment 3104536
> View attachment 3104539




Hmm not a fan of MCM bags but I like this grey trunk shaped one!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/23/hip-hop-duo-run-the-jewels-say-rihanna-is-the-new-tupac/

*Hip-Hop Duo Run The Jewels Say Rihanna 'is The New Tupac'*

Rihanna dons an oversized Vetements hoodie as she heads to dinner at Giorgio Baldi restaurant on Saturday evening (August 22) in Santa Monica, Calif.

The 27-year-old entertainer recently got an interesting comparison in an interview conducted by infamous artist Banksy.

Banksy sat down to talk music with hip hop duo Run The Jewels, who will be performing at his inaugural music festival in September.

Rihanna is the new Tupac. As much as I love rock, aint nobody do it like Pac! Ri-Ri rules in my book, Killer Mike from the duo told Banksy.


----------



## Lounorada

The girl has great legs!


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/23/hip-hop-duo-run-the-jewels-say-rihanna-is-the-new-tupac/
> 
> *Hip-Hop Duo Run The Jewels Say Rihanna 'is The New Tupac'*
> 
> Rihanna dons an oversized Vetements hoodie as she heads to dinner at Giorgio Baldi restaurant on Saturday evening (August 22) in Santa Monica, Calif.
> 
> The 27-year-old entertainer recently got an interesting comparison in an interview conducted by infamous artist Banksy.
> 
> Banksy sat down to talk music with hip hop duo Run The Jewels, who will be performing at his inaugural music festival in September.
> 
> *Rihanna is the new Tupac.* As much as I love rock, aint nobody do it like Pac! Ri-Ri rules in my book, Killer Mike from the duo told Banksy.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


>


Yep, that quote had me like...









The guy must be smoking something strong...


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Yep, that quote had me like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy must be smoking something strong...







i had to read that ish twice!!!   that oprah gif just kills me every.single.time!!!!


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


>


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


>









  exactly like that!!!!


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> exactly like that!!!!



LOL That was my actual expression as I read that


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> The girl has great legs!


You KNOW you're going to get a side eye from me for this, right?

I love this hairdo on her though and the lipstick


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rih announced her second Diamond Ball today.

Kevin Hart is hosting and Samsung, Puma, Live Nation and MAC are sponsoring. 

I wonder if that means she has another collab with MAC coming, I would love that.


----------



## berrydiva

I hear she's been doing great things with her foundation.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rih announced her second Diamond Ball today.
> 
> Kevin Hart is hosting and Samsung, Puma, Live Nation and MAC are sponsoring.
> 
> I wonder if that means she has another collab with MAC coming, I would love that.






lawd - kevin hart!


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> *You KNOW you're going to get a side eye from me for this, right?*
> 
> I love this hairdo on her though and the lipstick


 
Whhhyyy?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Whhhyyy?


You know why! You KNOW me Lou!

I'll just leave it at that


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> You know why! You KNOW me Lou!
> 
> I'll just leave it at that









...I know why


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> ...I know why


:lolots:


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/27/rihanna-bumps-into-cuba-gooding-jr-at-dinner/

Rihanna rocks an all-white ensemble as she leaves Giorgio Baldi after dining out on Wednesday (August 26) in Santa Monica, Calif.

The 27-year-old entertainer ran into Oscar winning actor Cuba Gooding, Jr. while he was arriving at the restaurant and she was leaving. They gave each other a hug before departing.

In case you missed it, check out the video of Rihanna surprising the crowd at the FYF Fest in Los Angeles by joining Kanye West on stage!

FYI: Rihanna is carrying an MCM bag.


----------



## Longchamp

Love this gal.
Must be odd one out, I'm not liking her new weight. 
The* pink* gingham outfit is not flattering. At the least needs tailored. 



 "Rihanna rocks an *all-white* ensemble as she leaves Giorgio Baldi"


----------



## bag-princess

that person must be blind in one eye because that outfit is NOT all white!!!  it's pink!! 
pink gingham!!!  no!!  i have seen that print in swimsuits and it was cute but this is not!


----------



## ByeKitty

The hair! Those shoes!! No no no nononononono


----------



## Michele26

That extra weight needs to go.


----------



## tweegy

Sorry, what weight? 

She looks normal to me. Just poor clothing choices and her hair looks a bit unfortunate in the last pic. But her weight is fine.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> The hair! Those shoes!! No no no nononononono


Busted


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> Sorry, what weight?
> 
> She looks normal to me. Just poor clothing choices and her hair looks a bit unfortunate in the last pic.* But her weight is fine*.





it really is!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Seriously this is such a tough crowd...


----------



## Jayne1

Stunning, unique woman. What extra weight?


----------



## Lounorada

Her hair looks atrocious and the oufit looks like tailored scrubs. 

Those Dior sneakers look like giant children's sneakers.


----------



## *spoiled*

Michele26 said:


> That extra weight needs to go.



r u serious?


----------



## *spoiled*

ByeKitty said:


> Seriously this is such a tough crowd...



ok! smh


----------



## dangerouscurves

Her weight is fine but that's Michele's opinion y'all. I also think her thighs are more defined of she loses some pounds but she's looks good with or without the extra weight.


----------



## ByeKitty

Here's the thing...I barely see any "extra weight", and certainly no extra weight that has "got to go" as if it's either unhealthy or as if she's a big girl with tons of flabby bits. Rihanna's a naturally shapely woman, nothing about her "has to go".


----------



## *spoiled*

dangerouscurves said:


> Her weight is fine but that's Michele's opinion y'all. I also think her thighs are more defined of she loses some pounds but she's looks good with or without the extra weight.



Of course she can have her opinion but in the other threads people are very quick to call "fat shaming".  I don't know what kind of shaming this is but it's something.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She has gained a little bit of weight but I think it looks great on her. Reminds me of the Rated R/Loud era weight. I hope she keeps it. 

The latest look is....interesting. That weave is done.

On set of a photoshoot today....looks like we're back to black.


----------



## Longchamp

I'll take the hits for the weight comment.
Wasn't shaming her, at least never meant it that way.

Nobody should wear pink gingham unless you're in grade school.
Or a golfer. I saw a golfer on TV once wearing pink gingham print khaki pants.


----------



## Michele26

"Weight shaming" Oh c'mon!


----------



## StopHammertime

Michele26 said:


> "Weight shaming" Oh c'mon!




LOL!!!! Glad you said it! I find all these 'shaming' deals ridiculous.


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> "Weight shaming" Oh c'mon!



From thread to thread, you can't make a comment about weight or age....


----------



## Richardconroy

I love the way she looks. The little weight gain doesn't matter. 

Also I like the pink gingham


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Out and About 8/28/15

Looks like the blue/black wig was just for a photoshoot.


----------



## AEGIS

rihanna goes from thickums to lil bit to thickums
like most women her weight fluctuates
i take her weight gain as a good sign...that she's not doing hard drugs
bc Melissa got really skinny, really fast


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> rihanna goes from thickums to lil bit to thickums
> like most women her weight fluctuates
> i take her weight gain as a good sign...that she's not doing hard drugs
> bc Melissa got really skinny, really fast




I think I know what thickums means but how did this word come?


----------



## terebina786

I'm liking this Rih. Mostly because her and I are thigh twins right now.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> I think I know what thickums means but how did this word come?



It's such an old word....came from the black south essentially. Like Bae


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> It's such an old word....came from the black south essentially.




Thank you!!! The things you learn from TPF.


----------



## azania

AEGIS said:


> i take her weight gain as a good sign...that she's not doing hard drugs
> bc Melissa got really skinny, really fast




That's exactly what I thought. About 2 years ago she had the look that Melissa has now.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Attending a Wedding/Clubbing Aug 29th 2015


----------



## bag-princess

in my mother's "what the hell you got on" voice - is that a bathrobe??? to a wedding?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks cute going to the club.


----------



## knasarae

bag-princess said:


> in my mother's "what the hell you got on" voice - is that a bathrobe??? to a wedding?



Same thing I was thinking... she went to a wedding?  She looks like she getting ready for a nightcap and then bed lol.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I love the clubbing shoes!


----------



## Ladybug09

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Out and About 8/28/15
> 
> Looks like the blue/black wig was just for a photoshoot.


I love the shades in the top pic.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/31...he-sidewalk-for-days-to-meet-her-in-brooklyn/

Rihanna is perfect in pink at the RiRi by Rihanna fragrance unveiling at Macys Downtown Brooklyn on Monday (August 31) in New York City.

The 27-year-old entertainer announced that she would be at the launch and her fans began lining up days before hand to meet their idol!

Its Friday!!!! That means Ill be at @Macys downtown Brooklyn in 3 days!!!! That didnt stop the NAVY from getting a head start to the front of the line at 6am today!!! Lol!! Yall are too trill!! I cant wait to see you on MONDAY!!, Ri wrote on her Instagram, along with a photo of fans lined up outside days before the event.

FYI: Rihanna is wearing Vivienne Westwood and Alison Lou jewelry.


----------



## NY_Mami

She looks like an 80's prom queen... but those shoes are fabulous... are those So Kate or Pigalle Follies???...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks so cute!


----------



## berrydiva

She looks like she found one of the Footloose prom dresses. She looks cute though.


----------



## lp640

leaving home en route to macy's 08/31


----------



## Lounorada

I'll say, 'yes, please' to every piece of jewellery she's wearing and that Diorama bag... And 'hell no' to everything else.
I swear I had a Barbie with that exact dress when I was a kid.


----------



## berrydiva

Her legs look great. I'm here for her thick thighs. She looks way better with the weight gain.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

That dress is fug.


----------



## tweegy

lp640 said:


> leaving home en route to macy's 08/31



OK, so I swear.. my barbie back in the day had that EXACT outfit..shoes and all


----------



## keodi

tweegy said:


> OK, so I swear.. my barbie back in the day had that EXACT outfit..shoes and all



Yes mine too!


----------



## Ladybug09

WhitleyGilbert said:


> That dress is fug.


Everything looks so Orange.


----------



## BPC

that dress


----------



## LouboutinHottie

bag-princess said:


> in my mother's "what the hell you got on" voice - is that a bathrobe??? to a wedding?





knasarae said:


> Same thing I was thinking... she went to a wedding?  She looks like she getting ready for a nightcap and then bed lol.



Lol I'm sorry but I love it..... :shame: I love her Tom Ford sandals too.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/04/rihanna-stuns-in-her-dior-magazine-photo-spread/

Rihanna looks absolutely flawless while posing for the cover of Dior magazines latest issue.

The magazine only releases four issues a year and this is the 11th issue put into print so far. The theme of the issue is Le Bestiaire, a reference to the Autumn/Winter 2015 collection. The issue has been translated into 10 languages: French, English, Italian, Spanish, German, Russian, Simplified Chinese, Traditional Chinese, Korean, Japanese.

Rihanna is definitely proud of the gorgeous images as she shared nine of them on her Instagram account!

The photos were shot by Craig McDean with styling by Mel Ottenberg, hair by Yusef Williams, makeup by Peter Philips, and set design by Jack Flanagan.


----------



## Lounorada

Cute outfit!


1OAK nightclub in LA, Sept 1st.






















tumblr


----------



## Longchamp

Dior pix are stunning.
Love her look at 10AK.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I wonder what lipstick she's wearing in those pics. Looks kind of like Ruby Woo.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't like those Dior pics she's usually great in editorials but those photos just look stiff and blank.


----------



## lp640

"Rihanna once again showed her flawless sense of style while heading out for a night on the town in New York on Monday."


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## Lounorada

^  exactly!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Who's the designer of those shoes? To me that looks like someone was to lazy to design the shoes.


----------



## BadAzzBish

ByeKitty said:


>



 :thumbup:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I do too. If I had longer, thinner legs I'd be all over those shoes.


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> Who's the designer of those shoes? To me that looks like someone was to lazy to design the shoes.



They're by Dsquared2. It doesn't help that they seem to be tied very sloppily, making the straps look uneven.


----------



## Ladybug09

Omg stopppp!!!

Lol



byekitty said:


>


----------



## Emma150

these shoes are terrible


----------



## Lounorada

At her Block Party in NYC, Sept 10th.

































tumblr


----------



## bag-princess

who is that old man??? is she sitting in his lap?

and why does her hand look as old and wrinkled as his?


----------



## Deco

ByeKitty said:


>


----------



## BagOuttaHell

bag-princess said:


> who is that old man??? is she sitting in his lap?
> 
> and why does her hand look as old and wrinkled as his?



I think that her grandpa.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think that her grandpa.





awww........partying with her paw paw!!!   she is so lucky to still have him!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> who is that old man??? is she sitting in his lap?
> 
> and why does her hand look as old and wrinkled as his?


I think maybe both of those hands are his
Doesn't it look like her nails are more manicured in the other pics?


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I think maybe both of those hands are his
> Doesn't it look like her nails are more manicured in the other pics?





no -it's hers.  with that horrible tattoo on it.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> no -it's hers.  with that horrible tattoo on it.


then I agree, it doesn't look pretty


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


>






on Kim K - yes!!!!  but not Miss Thing!!    she is slayin'!!!! :worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## QU33NR3MI

why does she date such grimey looking dudes??


----------



## beautyfullday

ByeKitty said:


>


what's a good example.


----------



## Swanky

*Rihanna And Travis Scott Sloppy for Each Other *

 *         9/12/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE
         THERE'S NO DENYING IT TMZ.com






*Rihanna* and *Travis Scott *were  like two dogs in heat early Friday morning at her 

Fashion Week  after-party ... making out, grinding and dry humping each other as if no  one was watching.   
 Fact is ... they were openly and notoriously affectionate in front of a room full of people.
 The two have been hanging out in NYC this week, fueling rumors they've hooked up ... but this video pretty much confirms it.
 See what you're missing *Matt Barnes*.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3lYHBPiyX
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

TMZ next time please get better pics - without the need for big red arrows - when you are trying to call something an "exclusive"!  i don't know who that big grainy blob is!


----------



## Lounorada

Love this look on her! She looks great.

Leaving 40/40 Club, NYC. Sept 12th.

















DailyMail


----------



## twinkle.tink

Love that skirt & top!


----------



## berrydiva

I know their bags are a part of their outfits but what do they do with them in a nightclub?


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I know their bags are a part of their outfits but what do they do with them in a nightclub?





someone like her obviously is not worried about that like us normal people. i see in the pic's the bodyguard is carrying it for her - and as much as she likes to drink and party i am sure he watched it inside for her,too.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is hardly known for her modest attire.  

And Rihanna put on a typically raunchy display as she headed out with new love interest, fellow musician Travis Scott at Hooray Henry's cocktail bar in West Hollywood on Friday night. 

The 27-year-old hitmaker opted to forego trousers as she wore an oversized grey hoodie with a pair of fluffy pink sliders while her rumoured beau looked edgy in ripped jeans and checked shirt. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...umoured-flame-Travis-Scott.html#ixzz3mF7evSOg


----------



## AEGIS

her style is awful
her man is ugly and is an accused rapist and hits female fans--good one Rihanna


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh God. I thought she was past that phase.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I've sadly pretty much lost hope for her at this point. I thought maybe she would grow up and get some sense, but she's nearing thirty and she continues to live the same lifestyle. What a waste.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh goodness. THAT'S who she's dating?! He looks like he's in extreme need of a week long soak and spray. [emoji40]


She's such a pretty girl. Her clothes are a mess tho.


----------



## Lounorada

He is so gross. She has the worst taste in men.
As well as everything else that has been mentioned about him being a repulsive individual, I saw on iTunes while album browsing one day that he has a song on his album ft Kanye entitled 'P*ss on your grave'.... 
Ugh, he is one _hell_ to the _no_.


----------



## Midge S

Well, she looks.... comfortable.  

Personally I am more comfie actually wearing pants in public, but to each their own.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Ugh we all do stupid things when we're young so I was willing to give her a pass hoping she would have matured a little over the years, but I guess not, looks like she will always be that woman dating the biggest losers out there. Grow up Rihanna, it's not cute any more.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> He is so gross. *She has the worst taste in men.*
> As well as everything else that has been mentioned about him being a repulsive individual, I saw on iTunes while album browsing one day that he has a song on his album ft Kanye entitled 'P*ss on your grave'....
> Ugh, he is one _hell_ to the _no_.





she likes what she likes and that will not change apparently!  i was shocked when i finally saw the pic of him i must admit!  he looks like nothing but trouble.


----------



## Sasha2012

With album titles including Good Girl Gone Bad, Rated R and Unapologetic, it's safe to say that Rihanna is a fan of pushing the boundaries.

Putting on an extremely confident display, Rihanna showcased her black underwear in a netted green gown on Sunday in Rio de Janeiro.

Following her performance at Rock in Rio on Saturday, the 27-year-old looked ready to celebrate as she headed out with her entourage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-gown-Rock-Rio-performance.html#ixzz3n5GlnylE


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm usually all for her "out there" fashion but this time she looks like she got caught in fishing nets while swimming in the ocean. I pray no dolphins were injured in the making of this outfit.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Fader Mag/Rock in Rio Vid

I don't care for the styling of the shoot but her face kills everything.

Sidenote: I didn't buy the Puma creepers she released because they aren't my style but I really want a pair of her furry Puma slides. They're ugly/cute to me and they look comfy.


----------



## AnaV

I saw her concert at Rock In Rio on TV Saturday and compared to the Good Girl Gone Bad era, her voice has improved a lot. It was one of the best shows of the festival!

She has very passionate fans https://instagram.com/p/8H3FhHhMyR/


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> With album titles including Good Girl Gone Bad, Rated R and Unapologetic, it's safe to say that Rihanna is a fan of pushing the boundaries.
> 
> 
> 
> Putting on an extremely confident display, Rihanna showcased her black underwear in a netted green gown on Sunday in Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> 
> 
> Following her performance at Rock in Rio on Saturday, the 27-year-old looked ready to celebrate as she headed out with her entourage.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-gown-Rock-Rio-performance.html#ixzz3n5GlnylE




She's the pioneer of tacky-chic.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm usually all for her "out there" fashion but this time she looks like she got caught in fishing nets while swimming in the ocean. I pray no dolphins were injured in the making of this outfit.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Um, when is her album coming out. This fall?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I want those furry Pumas!!!


----------



## tweegy

dangerouscurves said:


> She's the pioneer of tacky-chic.



#truth


----------



## Sasha2012

She is still yet to confirm if she is dating musician Travis Scott.

But whether they are romancing each other or not -  they sure are spending a lot of time together.

The talented twosome stepped out again on Thursday, this time attending the Seven nightclub in Paris

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cott-party-Paris-nightclub.html#ixzz3nNuTdJkv


----------



## Sassys

Dior show


----------



## White Orchid

Oh I looooove me a pretty flower wall.  And I love these flowers especially, the names of which I've forgotten.


----------



## Ms Kiah

She's stunning. I don't know what's going on with her real career but she's got that "it" factor. 

Too bad about Travis Scott. Out of all the men who are after her this is what she goes for? Hope it's not true.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Oh I looooove me a pretty flower wall.  And I love these flowers especially, the names of which I've forgotten.




Are those lavender?


----------



## Lounorada

She looks stunning at the Dior show, love that outfit... Although, the dress would have looked better without the fugly fur sleeve.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the Dior outfit and her hair like that.


----------



## vink

I'm glad to see her cover up for a change and that Dior coat is very classy minus the nipple(?). She is fierce and can pull off lots of things many people could only dream of, but I don't know why people seem to want to dress her in a trashy costume so much.


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> Are those lavender?



No definitely not.  It's on the top of my lips but I can't seem to remember.

Just remembered, delphiniums


----------



## Sasha2012

She's not exactly known as the princess of pop for her squeaky clean lyrics.

But Rihanna did a good job of proving that she can master a sugar-sweet image with the best of them on Saturday afternoon as she headed out for lunch in Paris.

The 27-year-old visited one of the French capital's most popular eateries, L'Avenue, in a candyfloss-coloured dress and matching accessories as she took a break from Fashion Week madness.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-adopts-girlie-image-Paris.html#ixzz3nWOQXyCz


----------



## Sasha2012

Earlier in the day she looked sweet as pie in pink as she headed out to lunch in Paris.

But as night fell on Saturday during Fashion Week, the Unapologetic star swapped one pink dress for another, much racier, design.

The singer turned heads in a sheer floor-length number as she hit Vogue's anniversary party, which celebrated the French edition of the magazine's 95th birthday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Paris-Fashion-Week-party.html#ixzz3nYcKgqVm


----------



## twinkle.tink

Love the pink outfit...but that nightgown looks like the mumu my mom wore around the house in the late 70s.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sassys said:


> Dior show



I am lovingggg this look. That coat is beautiful.


----------



## AnaV

Heading to be a fashion icon.


----------



## Junkenpo

Sasha2012 said:


> But as night fell on Saturday during Fashion Week, the Unapologetic star swapped one pink dress for another, much racier, design.
> 
> The singer turned heads in a sheer floor-length number as she hit Vogue's anniversary party, which celebrated the French edition of the magazine's 95th birthday.



This one reminds me of the description of Phedre's costume when Melisande contracts her for the Longest Night in _Kushiel's Dart_.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's stunning.  Nobody else could make that nightgown look so sexy, and the Dior look was so, so beautiful.


----------



## GoGlam

Hell to the nah for that night gown.  The baby pink look is perfect though.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That gown could have been gorgeous with better fitting and styling.


----------



## Sandi.el

That night gown great for the bedroom.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna was a sight to behold when she stepped out in Paris on Sunday. 

The 27-year-old is in the French capital for Fashion Week and made sure she stood out from the crowd in an oversized satin striped jacket as she took her family sight-seeing. 

Heading to the Eiffel tower with her mother and brother, the singer looked pretty pleased with her latest sartorial choice which had clashing colours and patterns running throughout. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-colours-sightseeing-Paris.html#ixzz3ndnS1O5w


----------



## Barbora

What hotel is she staying at?


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> Hell to the nah for that night gown.  The baby pink look is perfect though.




I knew the covered look wouldn't last long.






Sasha2012 said:


> Rihanna was a sight to behold when she stepped out in Paris on Sunday.
> 
> The 27-year-old is in the French capital for Fashion Week and made sure she stood out from the crowd in an oversized satin striped jacket as she took her family sight-seeing.
> 
> Heading to the Eiffel tower with her mother and brother, the singer looked pretty pleased with her latest sartorial choice which had clashing colours and patterns running throughout.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-colours-sightseeing-Paris.html#ixzz3ndnS1O5w



They stole King Tuts  coat!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's so purty. I've liked most of her looks in Paris, pink looks fab on her. 

PSG/OM Match


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Fav finally got a VF cover!  

I was wondering if we were ever gonna find out what that Cuba shoot was for. I


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Chris Brown? Ugh. She almost had me.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Her album was supposed to come out and was scrapped, right?


----------



## Longchamp

Love her Dior outfit at PFW. Gorgeous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> Chris Brown? Ugh. She almost had me.



Right. It's VF so I expect them to ask but I still rolled my eyes. 



Ms Kiah said:


> Her album was supposed to come out and was scrapped, right?



No one knows what's going on with her album because she won't say anything other than it's coming "soon". I don't think she scrapped it completely but after plans for a joint tour with Ye fell through it's obvious she went back to the drawing board to rework some things. Rumor has it, that it's coming late Nov/December because she's going to be a key advisor on The Voice and she's the VF November cover girl. We'll see.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The interview went live http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/10/rihanna-cover-cuba-annie-leibovitz?mbid=social_twitter




> Rihanna in Cuba: The Cover Story
> 
> Rihanna is firmly in control of her life and careerbut not of her image, which has veered between club-hopping temptress and poster child for victims of domestic abuse. As the 27-year-old readies her long-awaited new album, she talks candidly about the chasm between her reality and her reputation.
> 
> What makes Rihanna specialoutside of the musicis that she is someone who is genuinely herself. People connect with her. You are seeing the authentic version of who she is. You can see her scars and her flaws. Shes gone through things that everyones gone throughdysfunctional relationships, things that played out in front of everyones eyesand shes done a real good job of keeping her life private, but just living her life as a young person  unapologetically. You have to have a tough skin in this business; youre going to hear some things about yourself that youre going to think, What?? Are you crazy? Jay Z
> 
> I honestly think how much fun it would be to live my reputation. People have this image of how wild and crazy I am, and Im not everything they think of me. The reality is that the fame, the rumorsthis picture means this, another picture means thatit really freaks me out. It made me back away from even wanting to attempt to date. Its become second nature for me to just close that door and just be O.K. with that. Im always concerned about whether people have good or bad intentions. Rihanna
> 
> Rihanna sits across the table from me in the private room at Giorgio Baldi, her favorite restaurant in L.A. Her hair is reddish, wavy; her face seems free of makeup. Shes even more beautiful in person than she is in her photos. Shes wearing a white crop top, denim cutoff shorts, Puma sneakers, and a flowing Chinese-patterned robe. When she orders three half-portions of pasta dishes (spaghetti pomodoro with basil, gnocchi, and ravioli), I ask how she maintains her curvy but slim figure. She says, Legit, I have been in the gym every day this week because I am not willing to give up my food. But I will sacrifice an hour for the gym. The 27-year-old woman in front of me is not the provocative, wild hip-hop prom queen, the sexy girl allegedly at the center of a jealous, bottle-throwing brawl in a nightclub, nor the habitué of L.A. and New York hot spots 1Oak and Up & Down. Nor is she the woman who has been described as badass, shocking, naughty, toughpictured in tabloids and online with various rumored rapper/actor/athlete boyfriends. She is elegant, funny, straightforward, and downright horrified (and laughs hysterically) at all of the rumors I toss at her. And while people may assume that her life is just one big, long, sexy night out on the town, she insists its not true. I ask about her bad-girl reputation. Honestly, Ive been thinking lately about how boring I am, she says. When I do get time to myself, I watch TV. Now were off and running, both of us mourning the end of Breaking Bad. She loves Bates Motel and forensics shows. What about NCIS and CSI? I used to watch them, she says, until I found The First 48 [homicide detectives, cold-blooded murders at convenience stores] and Snapped [true stories of women who lost control and committed murder]. Those are things that actually happened in real life, she says. Im stuck on the fact that these things actually happened. All those other things are just made-up stories.
> 
> When it comes to made-up stories, Rihanna knows whereof she speaks. Despite all those rumors of sexual liaisons, Rihanna says her last real, official boyfriend was Chris Brownwhen they briefly got back together three years after his arrest for assaulting her in 2009 (more about that later)and, prior to that, then Dodgers outfielder Matt Kemp, who she says she was just getting to know when the paparazzi got a picture of them together. We were still dating  we were just three months in and I liked his vibe, he was a good guy, and then paparazzi got us on vacation in Mexico. He handled it well; I didnt. I got so uncomfortable because now what? Hes not even able to be seen with [another] girl, because Im dragged back into headlines that say hes cheating on me, and I dont even [really] know this guy. Some guys  I dont even have their number. You would not even believe it, she says with a laugh. Im serious, hand to God. Given that shes supposed to be so freewheeling, cant she just have sex for fun? If I wanted to I would completely do that, she says. I am going to do what makes me feel happy, what I feel like doing. But that would be empty for me; that to me is a hollow move. I would wake up the next day feeling like ****.
> 
> When you love somebody, thats different, she continues. Even if you dont love them per se, when you care enough about somebody and you know that they care about you, then you know they dont disrespect you. And its about my own respect for myself. A hundred percent. Sometimes its the first time Im meeting this personand then all of a sudden Im with them. It freaks me out. This industry creates stories and environments that can make you uncomfortable even being friends with someone. If you see me sitting next to someone, or standing next to someone, what, Im not allowed to do that? Im like, are you serious? Do you think its going to stop me from having a friend? But, she adds, Im the worst. I see a rumor and Im not calling [them] back. Ive had to be so conscious about peoplewhat they say and why people want to be with me, why people want to sleep with me. It makes me very guarded and protective. I learned the hard way.
> 
> I always see the best in people, she says. I hope for the best, and I always look for that little bit of good, that potential, and I wait for it to blossom. You want them to feel good being a man, but now men are afraid to be men. They think being a real man is actually being a pussy, that if you take a chair out for a lady, or youre nice or even affectionate to your girl in front of your boys, youre less of a man. Its so sick. They wont be a gentleman because that makes them appear soft. Thats what were dealing with now, a hundred percent, and girls are settling for that, but I wont. I will wait forever if I have to  but thats O.K. You have to be screwed over enough times to know, but now Im hoping for more than these guys can actually give.
> 
> Thats why I havent been having sex or even really seeing anybody, she says, because I dont want to wake up the next day feeling guilty. I mean I get horny, Im human, Im a woman, I want to have sex. But what am I going to dojust find the first random cute dude that I think is going to be a great ride for the night and then tomorrow I wake up feeling empty and hollow? He has a great story and Im like  what am I doing? I cant do it to myself. I cannot. It has a little bit to do with fame and a lot to do with the woman that I am. And that saves me.
> 
> Is she lonely? It is lonely, she says, but I have so much work to do that I get distracted. I dont have time to be lonely. And I get fearful of relationships because I feel guilty about wanting someone to be completely faithful and loyal, when I cant even give them 10 percent of the attention that they need. Its just the reality of my time, my life, my schedule.


----------



## Ms Kiah

She's so gorgeous. Better than most models working right now. 



> then Dodgers outfielder Matt Kemp, who she says she was just getting to know when the paparazzi got a picture of them together. &#8220;We were still dating &#8230; we were just three months in and I liked his vibe, he was a good guy, and then paparazzi got us on vacation in Mexico. He handled it well; I didn&#8217;t. I got so uncomfortable because now what? He&#8217;s not even able to be seen with [another] girl, because I&#8217;m dragged back into headlines that say he&#8217;s cheating on me, and I don&#8217;t even [really] know this guy.



I think this would be the most difficult thing about being famous and single. Trying to start a new relationship with press/public trying to force the "love" and "exclusive" title onto it before you even know if that's what you want.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Say whatcha wanna say about Rihanna but I think she's gorgeous and she has a kind heart! I love that VF spread. It's nothing groundbreaking but she looks lovely!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I liked her with Kemp. A lot.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Does she really have a kind heart though?


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great in the VF editorial, but her hair looks atrocious.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The editorial really underwhelmed me but I love, LOVE the interview. One of the best interviews she's done in a long time, it was a good read.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

You guys KNOW I'm not a Rihanna fan but I came here to say this interview shows the maturity and reflection I hoped she'd start to display. She shows personal growth and I am genuinely happy that she seems to have reached a healthy place emotionally regarding her love for Chris Brown and his abuse. I hope it continues.

Oh, and lose that awful weave.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's remained coy over her romance with rapper Travis Scott.

But Rihanna didn't feel too shy to express her feelings over the musician as she was seen locked in a passionate embrace with him on Monday night.

The smitten pair were seen partying at l'Arc Nightclub in Paris, arms around each other as they danced in a throng of partygoers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-PDA-kiss-nightclub-Paris.html#ixzz3nqiuvRop


----------



## BadAzzBish

ladylouboutin08 said:


> the editorial really underwhelmed me but i love, love the interview. One of the best interviews she's done in a long time, it was a good read.



+1


----------



## Ladybug09

I like that stripe dress.

That guy looks so nasty.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The interview went live http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/10/rihanna-cover-cuba-annie-leibovitz?mbid=social_twitter


 
How an you date someone for three months and not have his phone number?


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Those pics with Travis are a little creepy. Are they still shots from a surveillance camera?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> How an you date someone for three months and not have his phone number?



She was referring to the guys the media has linked her to, not Matt.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They were saying on the BC this morn that she owns her masters per this interview.
Congrats to her!!!!


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> They were saying on the BC this morn that she owns her masters per this interview.
> Congrats to her!!!!


 
 Really?? I didn't know you could own masters, if you didn't write any songs. Good for her!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

In the music business, Rihanna is a powerful woman; she recently made a deal to own all of her past and future master recordings, and from now on she&#8217;ll release her music through her company, Westbury Road. Says Jay Z, &#8220;What took me 15 or 20 years to get has taken her 10, and will take the next person 5 years. It&#8217;s great to be able to help fight that fight.&#8221;

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/10/rihanna-cover-cuba-annie-leibovitz?mbid=social_twitter


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Really?? I didn't know you could own masters, if you didn't write any songs. Good for her!



Rihanna is listed as cowriter on quite a few songs in her discography. She started with 9 credits on Rated R, 6 on Talk that Talk, one and 11 on Unapologetic. (I sound like a Stan, I know) Whether she takes the Beyoncé way of writing or not she is credited and she does get royalties but you don't have to write songs to obtain master copies of your music.

I remember reading on her website that she acquired her masters but never heard anything else about. I'd love to hear her talk about it because I'm curious as to how she obtained them. Jay got them through his deal with Def Jam to become President....labels don't just hand over master rights. That's where the $$$$ is.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Album cover &#65533;&#65533;

A childhood picture of her inspired by Roy Nauchum (who helped designed the artwork for the album)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That's cool and all but where is the album.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been working tirelessly over the past few months, producing the latest material for her long-awaited eighth studio album.

And on Wednesday evening, Rihanna looked absolutely sensational as she unveiled both the cover art and title of the record at a private party, held at MAMA Gallery in Los Angeles.

The 27-year-old - who hasnt released an album since 2012s Unapologetic - announced that her latest project has been titled Anti with the artwork created by Roy Nachum. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-awaited-album-cover-Anti.html#ixzz3o0lLAG29


----------



## Junkenpo

Is that braille on her artwork/album cover?


----------



## twinkle.tink

Junkenpo said:


> Is that braille on her artwork/album cover?



It is. 

It was the first thing I noticed.

http://radio.com/2015/10/08/rihannas-anti-album-poetry-now-translated-from-braille-for-all-to-see/



> *IF THEY LET US&#8221;*
> Poster Braille Translation from Album Packaging
> Poet: Chloe Mitchell _
> I sometimes fear that I am misunderstood.
> It is simply because what I want to say,
> what I need to say, won&#8217;t be heard.
> Heard in a way I so rightfully deserve.
> What I choose to say is of so much substance
> That people just won&#8217;t understand the depth of my message.
> So my voice is not my weakness,
> It is the opposite of what others are afraid of.
> My voice is my suit and armor,
> My shield, and all that I am.
> I will comfortably breath in it, until I find the moment to be silent.
> I live loudly in my mind, so many hours of the day.
> The world is pin drop sound compared to the boom
> That thumps and bumps against the walls of my cranium.
> I live it and love it and despise it and I am entrapped in it.
> So being misunderstood, I am not offended by the gesture, but honored.
> If they let us&#8230;_


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That's a cool cover. Something tells me it will be the best part of the album.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Nice cover!


----------



## AEGIS

her hair looks awful in VF
it is not blended at all


----------



## Sandi.el

I just how she snatched a fan's phone n threw it across the room at this Album Art event. Baditude


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sandi.el said:


> I just how she snatched a fan's phone n threw it across the room at this Album Art event. Baditude




Tell us more, please!


----------



## YSoLovely

Sandi.el said:


> I just how she snatched a fan's phone n threw it across the room at this Album Art event. Baditude




I read this, too (LSA), but everyone else who "live tweeted" and snapchatted during the event said she was super friendly with her fans, took pics and stuff like that. Therefore I'd take this >one< account of events with a grain of salt...


----------



## YSoLovely

*T Magazine*












lsa


*On what she googles*



> &#8216;&#8216;Do you search the Internet?&#8217;&#8217; I asked, &#8216;&#8216;And if so, what do you look up?&#8217;&#8217;
> &#8216;Oh, random things. Like I will be sitting around Googling childbirth.&#8217;&#8217;
> &#8216;&#8216;Could be more random than childbirth.&#8217;&#8217;
> &#8216;&#8216;Childbirth  is putting it the not-gross way. I was searching the size of certain  things, and how much they expand, and then what happens after. ...&#8217;&#8217;


 
*On what makes a great photo*



> &#8216;There&#8217;s no  rule about whether you have to be clothed or not. I want to see a naked  woman who isn&#8217;t even aware of her nakedness.&#8217;&#8217;
> &#8216;&#8216;Right,&#8217;&#8217; I said. &#8216;&#8216;Just the pure joy of the body.&#8217;&#8217;
> &#8216;&#8216;Yeah. And men are gonna do what they do &#8212; and I am gonna do what I do.&#8217;&#8217;


 
*On being a 'next moment' person*



> &#8216;&#8216;I&#8217;m the  same way. Only now are things hitting me, like I&#8217;m feeling them  emotionally. I used to feel unsafe right in the moment of an  accomplishment &#8212; I felt the ground fall from under my feet because this  could be the end. And even now, while everyone is celebrating, I&#8217;m on to  the next thing. I don&#8217;t want to get lost in this big cushion of  success.&#8217;&#8217;


 
*On dating*



> &#8216;&#8216;Guys need  attention,&#8217;&#8217; she explained. &#8216;&#8216;They need that nourishment, that little  stroke of the ego that gets them by every now and then. I&#8217;ll give it to  my family, I&#8217;ll give it to my work &#8212; but I will not give it to a man  right now.&#8217;&#8217;
> 
> I  said that it took me a long time to find a guy who wasn&#8217;t threatened by  my power, and Rihanna quietly replied, &#8216;&#8216;I&#8217;m still in that time.&#8217;&#8217;


*On what turns her on*



> &#8216;&#8216;I&#8217;m  turned on by guys who are cultured. That&#8217;ll keep me intrigued. They  don&#8217;t have to have a single degree, but they should speak other  languages or know things about other parts of the world or history or  certain artists or musicians. I like to be taught. I like to sit on that  side of the table.&#8217;&#8217;


 
*On when she first learned about sex*



> &#8216;&#8216;Well,  there&#8217;s always this human instinct about that, even from a very, very  young age. But by like age 11, girls were talking about what they had  and hadn&#8217;t done. I hadn&#8217;t even kissed a boy yet, so it always made me  feel insecure, like I was never gonna be good or ready or know what to  do &#8212; I didn&#8217;t even have boobs.&#8217;&#8217;


 
*On leaving Barbados for New York to record a demo*



> &#8216;&#8216;That&#8217;s  something I don&#8217;t think I could ever do. Send my only girl to another  random country to live with people she&#8217;d just met. It had to be God that  paralyzed Monica Fenty&#8217;s emotions so that she&#8217;d say, &#8216;Yes, go.&#8217; To this  day, I don&#8217;t know how that happened. But thank God it did.&#8217;&#8217;


 *
On what impresses her mother*



> &#8216;&#8216;She&#8217;s  always impressed when she sees me being a little sassy or sharp, when  she sees me defending myself. It makes her feel safe, like she doesn&#8217;t  have to worry about me.&#8217;&#8217;


 
*On being aware of race when she moved to NY*



> &#8216;&#8216;You know,  when I started to experience the difference &#8212; or even have my race be  highlighted &#8212; it was mostly when I would do business deals.&#8217;&#8217; Business  deals. Meaning that everyone&#8217;s cool with a young black woman singing,  dancing, partying and looking hot, but that when it comes time to  negotiate, to broker a deal, she is suddenly made aware of her  blackness. And, you know, that never ends, by the way. It&#8217;s still a  thing. And it&#8217;s the thing that makes me want to prove people wrong. It  almost excites me; I know what they&#8217;re expecting and I can&#8217;t wait to  show them that I&#8217;m here to exceed those expectations. But  I have to bear in mind that those people are judging you because you&#8217;re  packaged a certain way &#8212; they&#8217;ve been programmed to think a black man  in a hoodie means grab your purse a little tighter. For me, it comes  down to smaller issues, scenarios in which people can assume something  of me without knowing me, just by my packaging.&#8217;&#8217;


 
*On West Africa*



> &#8216;&#8216;You know  what? If I ever go to West Africa, it would probably be for a free  concert. I would want to do something for the people there. Maybe we can  make a whole event, the way Bob Marley would have done it. Just for the  people. And if they climb over the gate, let them climb over the  gate.&#8217;&#8217;


 

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/12/t-...zine&smtyp=cur


----------



## Lounorada

The T Magazine pictures are gorgeous, but those overly filled-in eyebrows are distracting. She doesn't need to be plastered in so much makeup


----------



## azania

I don't know about this incident but I saw (was it even here?) a video from an award show this year where she threw a stack of money in a guy's face because the producer said she couldn't do it. I thought this was extremely disrespectful and I can totally see her being this kind of rude.


----------



## YSoLovely

Rihanna is performing at the VSFS this year! Album release date announcement HAS to happen any day now! 




azania said:


> I don't know about this incident but I saw (was it even here?) a video from an award show this year where* she threw a stack of money in a guy's face because the producer said she couldn't do it. *I thought this was extremely disrespectful and I can totally see her being this kind of rude.




That happened at the BET Awards and it was *scripted*. She was there promoting her BBHMM video


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah, I thought that was pretty obvious she was playing around.


----------



## Swanky

Lounorada said:


> The T Magazine pictures are gorgeous, but those *overly filled-in eyebrows are distracting*. She doesn't need to be plastered in so much makeup



All I could see!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Rihanna is performing at the VSFS this year! Album release date announcement HAS to happen any day now! :woot



She needs to quit playing and drop a release date and a track list already....

That 'fan' was already outed as a liar hence why the only blog who bit his 'story' was MTO. That event was crawling with press and none of them saw her throw a phone? Sure, Jan. 

The T mag pics are gorgeous and I liked the interview too. It's pretty obvious the women who interviewed her is a Stan, it was cute.


----------



## azania

YSoLovely said:


> Rihanna is performing at the VSFS this year! Album release date announcement HAS to happen any day now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That happened at the BET Awards and it was *scripted*. She was there promoting her BBHMM video




Okay, well I didn't know


----------



## berrydiva

I like how she's maturing....I'm not sure what the shift was other than age but over the last year or 2, she's definitely seemed more aware of herself and actions....perhaps it was her move to NY and having/wanting to do more of her own business deals, as she said.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks gorgeous! I like the outfit, especially the corset and sandals.


Making an appearance as the 'key advisor' on The Voice.
Wearing Marques'Almeida F/W'15 / Manolo Blahnik sandals 


































tumblr


----------



## dangerouscurves

^Wow!!! She's not half-naked!


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## terebina786

She looks good! She has my leg problem when I wear cropped pants one leg is always longer than the other


----------



## White Orchid

If that's a wig it's very nice.  Take note Beyoncé.

On other note, she has beautiful skin.  Lovely colour.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love when she wears curly hair.


----------



## ByeKitty

The outfit looks a little 2001 for my liking, but apart from that she looks good.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That outfit ain't it but she's so purty


----------



## AEGIS

she looks gorgeous. so good


----------



## summer2815

terebina786 said:


> She looks good! She has my leg problem when I wear cropped pants one leg is always longer than the other



I thought this was just me!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Gorg.


----------



## addisonshopper

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] I don't know who I list after more Rhianna or Nicole Murphy.   Like those 2 women have that it factor. Sexy and suttle but not over the top with arrogance.


----------



## Ladybug09

dangerouscurves said:


> ^Wow!!! She's not half-naked!


I know right!


----------



## Lounorada

Leaving _Giorgio Baldi_ in LA, Nov 11th.

















tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

I have a  problem with the inside of that coat not having a lining and I can see the pockets....unless it's reversible.


----------



## Lounorada

*NYC on November 19th 2015.*





















tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

Love the Carvela boots!


*Out in Philadelphia on November 20th 2015.*





















tumblr


----------



## tweegy

She looks like she was dressed by a 4yr old...


----------



## lanasyogamama

She pulls it off, I don't know how, but she does!


----------



## bag-princess

LEGO15 said:


> I know she's around 5'8 but every time I see her pictures I think she's shorter than that.





i was shocked to find out that she was my height!  i always thought she was shorter,too.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm also 5'8", high five!


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm also 5'8", high five!






   and guess what?  i am the "shortest" person in my family!


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> and guess what?  i am the "shortest" person in my family!



Same for me on my Dad's side!  I'm the shortest, it's the only time I get to feel petite!  My 5'4" mother hates how short she feels around them.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Love the Carvela boots!
> 
> 
> *Out in Philadelphia on November 20th 2015.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr



seriously how do you know all this fashion?!?! I love it!!!


----------



## morgan20

Carvela boots as in part of the Kurt Geiger group? So cannot be that expensive


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

lanasyogamama said:


> She pulls it off, I don't know how, but she does!



It's the attitude.

RiRi wears the clothes, not the other way around. She has a lot of confidence and she basically *really* doesn't give a damn what will people think. Love that about her.


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> Carvela boots as in part of the Kurt Geiger group? So cannot be that expensive



Yep, exactly! 
http://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/carvela-wolf-velvet-thigh-high-boots_854-10004-6380084789/?previewAttribute=Navy&amp;previewSize=EUR+36+%2F+3+UK+WOMEN&amp;_$ja=tsid:32619|prd:202819&amp;cm_mmc=AFFIL-_-AWIN-_-202819-_-0RpXOIXA500&amp;awc=3539_1448115005_cf45188a8e146482376bab0dd4f0bd71


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> seriously how do you know all this fashion?!?! I love it!!!


----------



## Lounorada

*Arriving at 40/40 nightclub in NYC, Nov 21st.*

tumblr


----------



## Michele26

I love her confidence.


----------



## Sassys

Rihanna Details Massive 'Anti' World Tour

Travis Scott joins singer for North American dates, while the Weeknd and Big Sean tagged for European shows


Although Rihanna hasn't revealed the details surrounding her impending LP Anti, the singer has already plotted a long world tour in support of her new album. The Anti World Tour kicks off February 26th at San Diego, California's Viejas Arena and will spend three months circling North America before the first leg closes out May 7th at Oakland's Oracle Arena. The following month, Rihanna will embark on a two-month trek through Europe.



Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...assive-anti-world-tour-20151123#ixzz3sLbD1FKN


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm kinda jealous that Europe gets the Weeknd and Big Sean and NA gets stuck with Travis Scott but I'm still in there like swimwear. All I know is that album better be here by December 4th or me and Rih are gonna fight. 

The European leg is pretty much all stadiums with 30k-80k capacity...someone wants that 200 million dollar gross. 

She signed a 25 million dollar deal with Samaung and I'm so excited to see what she does with it. So far the AntiDiaRy is cool but I need more.


----------



## YSoLovely

July 9th. I'm IN this bish


----------



## clydekiwi

3/23 [emoji106] gotta get tix


----------



## Lounorada

Thanksgiving 2015

tumblr


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks nice.

So this album, is she releasing or nah?


----------



## Longchamp

Match made in heaven.  Prince Harry and Riri. That would elevate Buckingham Palace a couple notches.
Would love to see Princess Rihanna.


----------



## Chloe302225

BagOuttaHell said:


> She looks nice.
> 
> So this album, is she releasing or nah?



She is still releasing teasers and advertising presale tickets for her tour so I think it is still coming out.


----------



## Sasha2012

She famously sang about shining bright like a diamond.

And Rihanna did just that on Thursday, as she led a host of stars - and members of her own family - at her aptly named Diamond Ball in Los Angeles.

The 27-year-old made sure all eyes were on her as she arrived on the red carpet in a show-stopping Dior gown with matching coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...joined-family-Diamond-Ball.html#ixzz3tza4aq8e


----------



## YSoLovely

Uhm... I had such high expectations and this fit is... severely lacking.
Please tell me someone spilled wine on her options 1-112 because I can't believe she thought this was the best she could do. 
No, honey. The necklace is_ noice_ and Majesty is a cutie pie, but nothing else works for me here...


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Uhm... I had such high expectations *and this fit is... severely lacking.*
> Please tell me someone spilled wine on her options 1-112 because I can't believe she thought this was the best she could do.
> No, honey. The necklace is_ noice_ and Majesty is a cutie pie, but nothing else works for me here...






i have to agree with you about that.  it just feels sooooo "last minute choice" to me for some odd reason.  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## azania

This outfit is disappointing and it looks like she did her hair by herself. She has been slacking for a while now IMO


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I read she raised 3 million last night. 5 million in two years is great, she's going to be able to do great things for lots of people. 


Her face kills everything (as usual) but that Dior dress is hideous.


----------



## berrydiva

I like the concept of the dress because Rihanna can effortlessly rock something like this but something is not right. I don't know if it's the fit or the material or the color.  Perhaps if it was a deep jewel tone, it would would make a world of difference.  

As usual, her face looks great.


----------



## berrydiva

On second look, I think the material in the color is just too reminiscent of my mom's drapes.


----------



## GoGlam

She looked cheap last night.


----------



## terebina786

Her face is bomb as usual.  The dress is too much fabric and cheap looking fabric at that. The colour is not doing her skin tone any favours either.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I agree with everyone she's unbelievably beautiful but I don't like the dress or hair.


----------



## Longchamp

Love the jewelry and make up.
Her Mom looks nice.


----------



## Tivo

That face!


----------



## Lounorada

*Giorgio Baldi restaurant in Santa Monica, CA on December 11th 2015*














DailyMail


----------



## White Orchid

Wow, she looks so normal here lol.  I prefer darker colours on her.  The brown looks nice but not fab.  But yes, she pulls off deeper colours/hues way better cos of her beautiful skin tone.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That dress is doing nothing for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

She frequently likes to wear as little as possible.

But, given that Christmas is fast-approaching, it seems that Rihanna embraced the festivities when she partied in Santa Monica on Friday night.

The chart-topping star, 27, commanded attention as she hosted an all-night bash at her favourite restaurant Giorgio Baldi.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oversized-bow-Santa-Monica.html#ixzz3umyX13Jl


----------



## Tivo

She is so beautiful


----------



## GoGlam

So trashy.. Did she exit with a drink in her hand?


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> So trashy.. Did she exit with a drink in her hand?



I'd like to say that I haven't exited places with drinks in my hand but I have...sometimes you're not done sipping.


----------



## Staci_W

GoGlam said:


> So trashy.. Did she exit with a drink in her hand?



Where I live it's legal to walk around with a drink in your hand. It's quite common for people to walk bar to bar carrying open conrainers.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

One of the things I love about Rihanna is she doesn't give a phuck who thinks she's trashy or not.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I'd like to say that I haven't exited places with drinks in my hand but I have...sometimes you're not done sipping.


Girl, agreed!


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> I'd like to say that I haven't exited places with drinks in my hand but I have...sometimes you're not done sipping.




I don't think it's trashy in general, but she looks trashy doing it.  I think it's part of her persona, anyway.



Staci_W said:


> Where I live it's legal to walk around with a drink in your hand. It's quite common for people to walk bar to bar carrying open conrainers.




Vegas?


----------



## Staci_W

GoGlam said:


> Vegas?



Nope, not even in Nevada.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's enjoying a well-deserved break after spending months fine tuning her eighth studio album, ANTi, which fans are hoping will drop any day now.

And Rihanna was spotted kicking back and relaxing on the beach in her native Barbados on Boxing Day, sporting a skimpy denim dress as she made her way down to the water's edge.

The 27-year-old pop princess was getting into the festive spirit, smiling to herself as she strolled along, drink in hand.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ws-sideboob-beach-Barbados.html#ixzz3vZjr6p8m


----------



## Sasha2012

She was seen sunning herself in Barbados earlier this week.

But Rihanna jetted back to The Big Apple to see in the New Year with a girls' night out on the town on Thursday.

The 27-year-old singer donned one of her tiniest mini dresses to see the clock strike twelve with her BFF Melissa Forde at Sono nightclub. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...elt-celebrate-New-Year-NYC.html#ixzz3w2m4lSlq


----------



## BadAzzBish

No.


----------



## JessicaKate89

lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

[emoji23] even Rihanna can't rock that look!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Fashion icon my azz


----------



## Lounorada

That outfit is hideous, just NO. Her face looks off too... I can't tell if it's just really bad makeup or something else 

I do like that Diorama bag she's carrying, though.


----------



## New-New

berrydiva said:


> I'd like to say that I haven't exited places with drinks in my hand but I have...sometimes you're not done sipping.



been there. I love going to Nola because I never have to worry about violating open container laws.


----------



## Tivo

She's stunning. Outfit is hideous but she's so gorgeous. That face doesn't quit.


----------



## AEGIS

who tf is styling her these days? melissa?


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## Lounorada

*Going to dinner in Paris on January 18th, 2016.*

tumblr


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Work work work work *slow whines* I'm here for this. Drake and Rih always bring it with the collabs.


----------



## Longchamp

I'm. In. heaven. Is she joining Coldplay for halftime? You are worth the wait dahling!!

 Colbert.


----------



## knasarae

Is it only on Tidal?


----------



## knasarae

Nvm, I found it on iTunes.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nope. Not for a first single. But her voice sounds good. I prefer something like Man Down.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's been on repeat for the past 2 hrs straight. I'm so in love with it and not even on some stan type sh*t. It's like Take Care part 2 with a reggae vibe. 

Album cover


----------



## knasarae

Honestly, I'm indifferent to Drake's part.  I would love the song with or without him on it.


----------



## Ladybug09

I like the commercial.


----------



## Tivo

I adore this crazy chick.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Still trying to chase hits I see


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This album is everything. Totally not what I expected and such a departure from what folks have come to expect from Rih. So much growth, I'm here for it. The rollout threw everyone for a loop, tho. 

Anyone and everyone (whether you have an account or not) can listen/download it for *FREE* for one week only on Tidal thanks to her 25 million dollar deal with Samsung. Deluxe edition drops Friday night and physical/iTunes copies stores hit Feb 5th. Get a free copy here http://rihanna.tidal.com/redeem/?voucher=ANTI


Tracklist 

1. &#8220;Consideration&#8221; feat. SZA             Written by: Solana Rowe, Robyn Fenty, Tyran Donaldson
2. &#8220;James Joint&#8221;                        Written by: Robert Shea Taylor, Robyn Fenty, James Fauntleroy
3. &#8220;Kiss It Better&#8221;        Written by: Jeff Bhaskar, J. Glass, N. Fisher, Robyn Fenty
4. &#8220;Work&#8221; feat. Drake        Written By: R.Thomas, Robyn Fenty, M. Samuels, A. Ritter, R. Stephenson, M. Moir, Aubrey Graham, J.Braithwaite
5. &#8220;Desperado&#8221;       Written by: Robyn Fenty Krystin,"Rook Monroe"",Watkins,"James Fauntleroy,D. Rachel ,Mick Schultz
6. &#8220;Woo&#8221;         Written by: Terius Nash Robyn Fenty,J. Baptist,J. Webster,Abel Tesfaye,D. Rachel,Chauncey Hollis
7. &#8220;Needed Me&#8221;      Written By: C. Henshaw, robyn fenty,Nick Audio,Lewis Hughes,Khaled Rohaim,Dijon McFarlane,Adam Feeney,B. Hazard,D. Rachel,T. Warbrick
8. &#8220;Yeah I Said It&#8221;     Written By: J. Bourelly, Robyn Fenty, Tim Mosley, Daniel Jones, Chris Godbey, E. Barnes, Badriia "Bibi" Bourelly
9. &#8220;Same Ol&#8217; Mistakes&#8221;   Written by: K Parker
10. &#8220;Never Ending&#8221;     Written by: R Fenty, C. Sabo
11. &#8220;Love On The Brain&#8221; Written by:  R Fenty, F. Ball, J. Angel
12. &#8220;Higher&#8221;    Written by:  Badriia "Bibi" Bourelly, James Fauntleroy,Robyn Fentyt, Ernest Dion Wilson
13. &#8220;Close To You&#8221;    Written by: James Fauntleroy, Robyn Fenty, Brian Kennedy Seals

2016 Westbury Road Entertainment. Distributed by Roc Nation Records


----------



## knasarae

I was pissed when I found out it's only on Tidal (even though I'd heard she would do that) but nice that we can listen for free.  I will buy once it's on iTunes.


----------



## New-New

It's a cute little album but like there are no bangers like it's all music I'd listen to whille taking bong rips with my roommates. There's nothing I can pop my azz to.


----------



## Tivo

New-New said:


> It's a cute little album but like there are no bangers like it's all music I'd listen to whille taking bong rips with my roommates. There's nothing I can pop my azz to.


I too need a banger. 
That's what Ri Ri does best.


----------



## New-New

Tivo said:


> I too need a banger.
> That's what Ri Ri does best.



I guess imma be waiting for a proper gay club dance remix for "work"


----------



## addisonshopper

New-New said:


> It's a cute little album but like there are no bangers like it's all music I'd listen to whille taking bong rips with my roommates. There's nothing I can pop my azz to.




________________________________[emoji88]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

RIAA certified platinum is less than 24 hrs  




> *Rihanna&#8217;s &#8216;ANTI&#8217; Is Certified Platinum By the RIAA, But Not By &#8216;Billboard&#8217; and Nielsen*
> 
> 1.4 million fans downloaded the record from TIDAL in 15 hours
> 
> *After a long, long lead-up and frantic final sprint, Rihanna&#8217;s ANTI has been downloaded more than 1.4 million times in the 15 hours since the record was officially released on TIDAL, and the RIAA has certified it Platinum, TIDAL confirmed to SPIN. The Barbadian singer&#8217;s eighth LP was streamed more than 13 million times the night it was dropped, and all the free downloads that Rihanna offered on Twitter were redeemed within 14 hours.*
> 
> *&#8220;When we started this campaign, we expected this to take a week,&#8221; Grace Kim, TIDAL&#8217;s director of Marketing told SPIN over the phone. Instead, they moved &#8220;1.4 million in not 24 hours but 15 hours,&#8221;* she continued. &#8220;That&#8217;s a really big deal for us.&#8221; When asked if the initial leak of the record just hours before it was officially released hurt or helped ANTI gain the buzz to ship 1.4 million copies, Kim said no. &#8220;Look, we know what happened here, in the sense that unfortunately we still rely on systems, and there was a system error. But I don&#8217;t think it hurt it at all.&#8221;
> 
> Though the RIAA is recognizing ANTI&#8217;s milestone numbers, Billboard and Nielsen are not counting ANTI&#8217;s sales on TIDAL towards their totals. &#8220;There were conversations [with Billboard] early on when this promotion and partnership started, but ultimately it became about giving music directly to the fans,&#8221; Kim explained. &#8220;While everyone would&#8217;ve loved to have it count, the thing that we&#8217;re focused on here is that it&#8217;s No. 1.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;This is the new model. The new model is about how many fans are we getting the music to,&#8221; Kim told SPIN. &#8220;Soon enough everyone else with have to come along for the ride. We believe this is just the beginning of how we market albums, how we distribute music to fans, how fans consume music. It&#8217;s just a different way of thinking.&#8221;
> 
> For their part, TIDAL considers ANTI a tremendous success, and the buzz about the album (and future large projects they&#8217;re not allowed to hint at yet) are helping to draw people to the streaming site following a slow burn. &#8220;We&#8217;re ecstatic,&#8221; Kim said.



In case some are confused as to how this works: Samsung purchased 1 million copies of Anti and upon going to the Tidal store, entering your email and redeeming your 'free" copy of the album it was counted as a legitimate sale. Because it exceeding 'sale' expectations it was expedited to iTunes for purchase a week earlier than originally scheduled and it's currently #1 on 40+ the iTunes album charts. I'm curious to see what her Billboard debut will look like since it will based solely on digital sales.


----------



## dangerouscurves

New-New said:


> It's a cute little album but like there are no bangers like it's all music I'd listen to whille taking bong rips with my roommates. There's nothing I can pop my azz to.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Isn't that what Jay Z did? or similar.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> Isn't that what Jay Z did? or similar.



Very similar, except Jay's deal was exclusively for Samsung users while Rih's deal was available for everyone. You didn't have to purchase a Galaxy or any other product to obtain the album. All you had to do was go to Tidal and download it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This album is good from the first ten or so tracks. Her voice has matured and the lyrics are good. Sounds like she has been working on strengthening her vocals.

ETA: Spoke to soon. Higher. No ma'am. 

But still a good overall album.


----------



## dalinda

nothing special really...seems like a chill/lounge album to me...i really thought there were going to be some energetic songs like where have you been and others instead it's a bit messy in my opinion. even adele has quite a few upbeat songs on her album which I never expected. this is my least favorite album from rihanna and i'm a what you would call a "stan"


----------



## AEGIS

sigh i downloaded it but work is such trash to me...idk if i want to listen to the rest


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Rihanna never has cohesive albums, she is a singles artist


----------



## azania

AEGIS said:


> sigh i downloaded it but work is such trash to me...idk if i want to listen to the rest




I agree. This song just isn't going anywhere


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Work is trash but the ones that follow right after are good.

I agree it is a lounge type album.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Rihanna never has cohesive albums, she is a singles artist



I disagree. Rated R is one of her best albums, I listen to it straight through.


----------



## knasarae

BadAzzBish said:


> I disagree. Rated R is one of her best albums, I listen to it straight through.




I listen to Unapologetic straight through too


----------



## BagOuttaHell

"Man, F Your Pride."

Well you go Rihanna.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

After a few more listens I realized that if Rihanna was chasing hits, she would have never released this album.

It leans toward R&B and that genre is mostly dry at the moment.

This is her best work IMO.

I saw no signs of Kanye in the credits which was nice.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lord her album only sold 470 copies but it still went platinum lol. Dam shame


----------



## dalinda

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Lord her album only sold 470 copies but it still went platinum lol. Dam shame



that's because she made a deal with samsung who paid 25 mil so that her album could be free, everyone who downloaded her album for free counted as if they had bought it...basically she sold her album copies in advance to samsung and samsung then gave them for free to her fans....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

When her tour grosses $100M nobody will care about her album sales.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her tour never does well. It doesn't matter if Samsung bought those copies her fans didnt


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Rihanna released her 8th album, Anti, last week after dropping the first single, Work feat Drake, a day earlier. I listened to Anti all weekend. And even though Work still isnt my favourite, the album, overall, is gorgeous. I LOVE IT. She sounds sooooo good. Its as sensual as shes ever been and the songs are confident, theyre vulnerable, theyre honest but not earnest. However, nothing here is radio pop. Theres probably not a track on Anti that will become Umbrella or Diamonds or We Found Love. Instead of looking for that one big hit, shes put together what feels like a new sound for her. And it works. I had Anti on repeat all day Saturday while I was messing around in the kitchen and could not get enough of her voice. So while Antis sales might not be as high as were used to seeing from her, dont think that means Anti isnt strong. Anti is probably her most complete album to date. Agree or disagree? Let me know your thoughts.

http://www.laineygossip.com/Rihanna-and-George-Clooney-play-Never-Have-I-Ever-on-Ellen/42954


----------



## YSoLovely

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Her tour never does well. It doesn't matter if Samsung bought those copies her fans didnt



B.S.
Her last tour did exceptionally well. She grossed $140 MILLION from 96 shows and broke a few records for being the youngest (and first black, female) artist to sell out some of the stadiums she *sold out*.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagOuttaHell said:


> Rihanna released her 8th album, Anti, last week after dropping the first single, Work feat Drake, a day earlier. I listened to Anti all weekend. And even though Work still isnt my favourite, the album, overall, is gorgeous. I LOVE IT. She sounds sooooo good. Its as sensual as shes ever been and the songs are confident, theyre vulnerable, theyre honest but not earnest. However, nothing here is radio pop. Theres probably not a track on Anti that will become Umbrella or Diamonds or We Found Love. Instead of looking for that one big hit, shes put together what feels like a new sound for her. And it works. I had Anti on repeat all day Saturday while I was messing around in the kitchen and could not get enough of her voice. So while Antis sales might not be as high as were used to seeing from her, dont think that means Anti isnt strong. Anti is probably her most complete album to date. Agree or disagree? Let me know your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Rihanna-and-George-Clooney-play-Never-Have-I-Ever-on-Ellen/42954




Might be something I like. Too bad it's not on Spotify.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

YSoLovely said:


> B.S.
> Her last tour did exceptionally well. She grossed $140 MILLION from 96 shows and broke a few records for being the youngest (and first black, female) artist to sell out some of the stadiums she *sold out*.



I think this tour's gross will be interesting. The tour looks like its doing well overseas but in the US its just ok. However she is also doing a lot of giveaways for the US. The radio station here has been giving away tickets since it was announced, then there was the AntiDiary giveaway, then there is the giveaway through Tidal, and today there was another give away announced on the Ellen show that you can enter online. My thought is Samsung not only purchased a million copies of the record, but they also purchased a lot of tickets to give away as part of this campaign, which is great for the fans I got her cd for free and won tickets through the AntiDiary campaign.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

YSoLovely said:


> B.S.
> Her last tour did exceptionally well. She grossed $140 MILLION from 96 shows and broke a few records for being the youngest (and first black, female) artist to sell out some of the stadiums she *sold out*.



You mad? Her tours are always at the bottom of the list when ranked. She is all hype but no substance, can't sing or dance but definitely has the right team behind her


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> B.S.
> Her last tour did exceptionally well. She grossed $140 MILLION from 96 shows and broke a few records for being the youngest (and first black, female) artist to sell out some of the stadiums she *sold out*.



I was about to say.... 

I get her not being your cup of tea but let's not ignore facts. Stats wise she's sitting with legends, she's doing something right. 

Anyway...I caught her episode of Ellen earlier today, it was cute. She should do more TV interviews her personality shines through.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ellen 

The bob is cute. Reminds me of my the GGGB era.


----------



## 1249dcnative

I think that she would be perfect for a show like the Voice.


----------



## lil_fashionista

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I was about to say....
> 
> I get her not being your cup of tea but let's not ignore facts. Stats wise she's sitting with legends, she's doing something right.
> 
> Anyway...I caught her episode of Ellen earlier today, it was cute. She should do more TV interviews her personality shines through.



Her Bajan accent used to be really, really strong and it made her a little difficult to understand. She's definitely smoothed it out.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am reading LA Reid's book and he has some really nice things to say about Rihanna. 

Apparently she was signed around the same time as Tearra Marie and all efforts were put into her career because that is who was supposed to be the star.


----------



## lil_fashionista

BagOuttaHell said:


> I am reading LA Reid's book and he has some really nice things to say about Rihanna.
> 
> Apparently she was signed around the same time as Tearra Marie and all efforts were put into her career because that is who was supposed to be the star.



Yup, and her (Teairra's) first single did really well, but Teairra's second single (No Daddy) was terrible and contained profanity so it could not get airplay.


----------



## sabrunka

Brklynjuice87 said:


> You mad? Her tours are always at the bottom of the list when ranked. She is all hype but no substance, can't sing or dance but definitely has the right team behind her



Why are you trying to start something by beginning with "you mad?"... Please.  You were given valid information about Rihanna's success.  No one was discussing her lack of substance and ability to sing/dance, we were talking about her success, and THAT she definitely has!  Just be aware that not everyone will always have the same opinion as you, and it's allowed without having to assume someone's "mad".


----------



## GoGlam

Work is horrible. It came on the radio and I had to switch it.  It sounded like the kind of thing you do when just bored, messing around and not putting in any effort or talent.


----------



## berrydiva

sabrunka said:


> Why are you trying to start something by beginning with "you mad?"... Please.  You were given valid information about Rihanna's success.  No one was discussing her lack of substance and ability to sing/dance, we were talking about her success, and THAT she definitely has!  Just be aware that not everyone will always have the same opinion as you, and it's allowed without having to assume someone's "mad".



Think you're reading too much into "you mad?" or perhaps the colloquial reference is lost. Kind of the same vein of "bye Felicia"...there's no deep malice in "you mad (or nah?)"


----------



## berrydiva

I finally listened to Work. I wish she went all the way with the patois but I get why she had to make the song commercial. I'm curious if most people can understand what she's saying as she goes deep into the slang and she mixes Jamaican patois with Bajan patois. Also wondering if that's the reason some people don't like the song.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

sabrunka said:


> Why are you trying to start something by beginning with "you mad?"... Please.  You were given valid information about Rihanna's success.  No one was discussing her lack of substance and ability to sing/dance, we were talking about her success, and THAT she definitely has!  Just be aware that not everyone will always have the same opinion as you, and it's allowed without having to assume someone's "mad".



You mad too?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Brklynjuice87 said:


> You mad too?


 she said it was bs but it was a fact


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> I finally listened to Work. I wish she went all the way with the patois but I get why she had to make the song commercial. I'm curious if most people can understand what she's saying as she goes deep into the slang and she mixes Jamaican patois with Bajan patois. Also wondering if that's the reason some people don't like the song.




The issue is that there is NOTHING interesting about the song.  Her writers must find her absolutely vapid because so many of her songs just have words on repeat. "Work work work work work... Learn learn learn learn learn."

..like, really!? "Cake cake cake cake cake.."

At least that song has a good beat. "Work" is just a mess.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Brklynjuice87 said:


> she said it was bs but it was a fact



Edit lol I accidentally quoted myself


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> The issue is that there is NOTHING interesting about the song.  Her writers must find her absolutely vapid because so many of her songs just have words on repeat. "Work work work work work... Learn learn learn learn learn."
> 
> ..like, really!? "Cake cake cake cake cake.."
> 
> At least that song has a good beat. "Work" is just a mess.



Guess that's kinda my point. To my ear, as someone who doesn't need to listen hard or translate what she's saying in the song, I don't hear the repetitiveness because I understand every word. Kind of like saying why does any song that repeats the chorus repeat. And, I'm wondering why they didn't call the song "werk" as that's really what she's saying and there are lots of soca/dancehall songs in which "to werk" is often repeated. I think the song is too watered down and they should've gone all the way with it but then it may not have had airplay. Dunno.


----------



## BadAzzBish

GoGlam said:


> The issue is that there is NOTHING interesting about the song.  Her writers must find her absolutely vapid because so many of her songs just have words on repeat. "Work work work work work... Learn learn learn learn learn."
> 
> ..like, really!? "Cake cake cake cake cake.."
> 
> At least that song has a good beat. "Work" is just a mess.



Delete.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Tbh alot of singers arent songwriters/arrangers etc. They're just pretty and sing and dance (to the best of their ability) Great musical talent without insanity is a rarity these days. Hopefully Gaga gets herself together and others follow - wish there were more Prince's/MJ's but I guess they're one of a kind. Smdh


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Work is trash and not indicative of the lyrical content on this album. 

It's her best yet. The producers and writers stepped it up. 

She has a collab with Sza that opens the album and it is one of her best recordings in her career. JMO.


----------



## YSoLovely

Brklynjuice87 said:


> she said it was bs but it was a fact




No, it's not.

Her tour did very well. That's a fact.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Work is trash and not indicative of the lyrical content on this album.
> 
> It's her best yet. The producers and writers stepped it up.
> 
> She has a collab with Sza that opens the album and it is one of her best recordings in her career. JMO.



For me, I can't listen to her sing so most Rihanna songs sound horrid to me. Rihanna singing is to Beyonce talking. Lol. But I hear a lot of people giving this album praise so maybe I'll give it a listen.


----------



## sabrunka

berrydiva said:


> Think you're reading too much into "you mad?" or perhaps the colloquial reference is lost. Kind of the same vein of "bye Felicia"...there's no deep malice in "you mad (or nah?)"



Oh no, I know what it means and how it's used but it's clear they were trying to upset some of us or trying to grind our gears.


----------



## NY_Mami

berrydiva said:


> I finally listened to Work. I wish she went all the way with the patois but I get why she had to make the song commercial. I'm curious if most people can understand what she's saying as she goes deep into the slang and she mixes Jamaican patois with Bajan patois. Also wondering if that's the reason some people don't like the song.



Work is clearly a song for the West Indian demographic.... It sounds like a Dancehall/SKA record that is gonna be a club banger in the West Indies and the nightclubs in NYC.... Americans aren't going to understand the lyrics to that song but the West Indians certainly will.... People tend to forget that she is from the Islands though...


----------



## dangerouscurves

I think Rihanna has a good singing voice. She might not be able to reach high octaves but then she never tries to. She has a deep voice and she works with it. And I like her more when she sings Caribbean style. I've only heard Work so far.


----------



## berrydiva

NY_Mami said:


> Work is clearly a song for the West Indian demographic.... It sounds like a Dancehall/SKA record that is gonna be a club banger in the West Indies and the nightclubs in NYC.... Americans aren't going to understand the lyrics to that song but the West Indians certainly will.... People tend to forget that she is from the Islands though...



Definitely which is why I wish they went patios in the whole second verse, left Drake off and just went all the way. But even Sean Paul had to commeticalize his sound so i get it...it has to give folks something to sing to also. I listened to it a few more times and I like the lyrics in the first verse actually...it's gonna get a wine up pon di wall beat put behind it and will be a club banger like you said.


----------



## Lounorada

That face  



*At the FENTY X PUMA Fall 2016 Collection In New York City on February 12th, 2016.*

tumblr


----------



## CeeJay

NY_Mami said:


> Work is clearly a song for the West Indian demographic.... It sounds like a Dancehall/SKA record that is gonna be a club banger in the West Indies and the nightclubs in NYC.... Americans aren't going to understand the lyrics to that song but the West Indians certainly will.... People tend to forget that she is from the Islands though...



This .. 100%!!!  Having lived in the Islands for about 3 years, I can totally see that this song reflects more of her roots .. and personally, I like the songs that she has done that are more West Indian influenced .. it sounds more natural.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's so gorgeous.


----------



## saira1214

I don't like the model's hair. Was the relaxer touch-up look what she was going for?


----------



## AEGIS

NY_Mami said:


> Work is clearly a song for the West Indian demographic.... It sounds like a Dancehall/SKA record that is gonna be a club banger in the West Indies and the nightclubs in NYC.... Americans aren't going to understand the lyrics to that song but the West Indians certainly will.... People tend to forget that she is from the Islands though...



don't put this on us....west indian singers can still sing


----------



## YSoLovely

Rihomi 

Collecting is alright. Pretty much what I expected.




AEGIS said:


> don't put this on us....west indian singers can still sing



Huh? 

People not understanding what she's singing doesn't have anything to do with her abilities as a singer. The song isn't _great_, but it's good enough and I appreciate the island feel to it.


----------



## AEGIS

YSoLovely said:


> Rihomi
> 
> Collecting is alright. Pretty much what I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> People not understanding what she's singing doesn't have anything to do with her abilities as a singer. The song isn't _great_, but it's good enough and I appreciate the island feel to it.




ok. but i dont think the "incomprehensible" nature of the song isn't why it's awful imo. she has had much better ones. my favorite part of the song is when she hums....that is bad. but we have a difference of opinion. i will listen to the full debate when i'm bored


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna certainly knows how to stand out with her fashion choices.

And the singer stole the spotlight on Saturday as she attended the MusiCares Person of the Year event honoring Lionel Richie.

The 27-year-old hitmaker stunned in a sheer plunging gown with thigh-high slit - which revealed an interesting choice of footwear.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orms-tribute-Lionel-Richie.html#ixzz40A6OJLcf


----------



## berrydiva

Her face.  Stunning as usual. 


Can someone explain what's on her feet though?


----------



## Bambieee

AEGIS said:


> don't put this on us....west indian singers can still sing




Amen. She is singing in Patois but that has nothing to do with singing ability nor popularity. I am sure many people can't understand Bob Marley either but his music transcends language barriers.

...those shoes look cray. Are those Converse pumps or something?


----------



## berrydiva

Bambieee said:


> Amen. She is singing in Patois but that has nothing to do with singing ability nor popularity. I am sure many people can't understand Bob Marley either but his music transcends language barriers.
> 
> ...those shoes look cray. Are those Converse pumps or something?




Bob Marley didn't sing in heavy patois slang. Just saying.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Bob Marley didn't sing in heavy patois slang. Just saying.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] [emoji106]. I understand his words.


----------



## morgan20

She does look stunning however I don't like the colour lipstick on her.  Too dark


----------



## YSoLovely

Bambieee said:


> ...those shoes look cray. Are those Converse pumps or something?




Marc Jacobs


----------



## Bag*Snob

Hate the sneakers and hate the bob.


----------



## Bambieee

berrydiva said:


> Bob Marley didn't sing in heavy patois slang. Just saying.




Well I've heard many ppl say they don't understand some of the words when he sang or when he spoke in interviews.....bc I am always the designated translator lol. But anyway...


----------



## Bambieee

YSoLovely said:


> Marc Jacobs




Ugh, I honestly was never a Marc Jacobs fan. His clothes was always very hipster....


----------



## shiba

The silhouette on that dress fits her perfectly, the material is fug. She has done the naked dress so many times, it is a yawn now.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Too much nip on display.


----------



## berrydiva

Pandoravuitton said:


> Too much nip on display.



Those crazy sneakers completely distracted me...didn't even notice. 


I think I might like them if the toe box wasn't so long.


----------



## Lounorada

I bet she looked ridiculous walking in those hideous shoes. With such a long, pointed toe they must be like trying to walk in diving flippers.
Hate the dress, but then I never like Marc Jacobs 'designs'. He's way too overrated as a designer, IMO.


----------



## AEGIS

she looks dumb from nipple to ultra long toe


----------



## bag-princess

i lover her makeup and that bob!!!  so much nicer than all that long weave!  i don't know why she wore those clown shoes!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just saw breaking news that Rihanna cancelled her Grammy's performance.









> Rihanna has canceled her performance of ANTI cut &#8220;Kiss Me Better&#8221; at the 2016 Grammys, according to TMZ. She arrived at Los Angeles&#8217; Staples Center for rehearsals but left shortly thereafter. Sources told the publication that the singer has been battling bronchitis for some time now, and abstained from performing at the behest of her doctors.



*Source:* SPIN


----------



## Ladybug09

Nm


----------



## mmrobins

I loveeee rihanna so much. Her style and music are just so perfect. Shes always up to date with her fashion trends.


----------



## uhpharm01

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just saw breaking news that Rihanna cancelled her Grammy's performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* SPIN



That's unfortunate.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I was going to say something smart but never mind lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Apparently her tour has been delayed.

I feel like her tours always start on shaky ground.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

When you have no talent...........


----------



## Ladybug09

brklynjuice87 said:


> when you have no talent...........


:d


----------



## Lola69

Brklynjuice87 said:


> When you have no talent...........




Dead [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

But I think she can actually sing, not Whitney level but better than Britney or Taylor Swift. Just my opinion though, as I can't sing.


----------



## Stephanie***

BagOuttaHell said:


> Apparently her tour has been delayed.
> 
> I feel like her tours always start on shaky ground.


 
The Tour has been delayed?????


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Stephanie*** said:


> The Tour has been delayed?????



Yes I read it has been pushed back a couple of weeks. I didn't realize but she did the album launch, fashion show and was rehearsing for the Grammys all around the same time. So I guess she couldn't squeeze in rehearsal.

I think her team blew it. Someone should have her schedule down pat.


----------



## Chloe302225

Work's music video is being released on Monday. Here is the teaser:

https://youtu.be/_V7ZKk-NJVA


----------



## Sassys




----------



## ForeverYoung87

The bob does nothing for that forehead


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Sassys said:


>




Damn! Rihanna is hot!


----------



## YSoLovely

Well, damn. 
Slay on, Slayanna 

Work also just became her 14th BB Hot 100 #1, only The Beatles (20), Mariah (18) and Elvis (17) have more


----------



## berrydiva

Lawd I can't stand seeing her wine.  It's so bad. I like the video though.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> *Lawd I can't stand seeing her wine.  It's so bad.* I like the video though.


Yes! She's like an elderly woman with bad hips and knees


----------



## Lounorada

Drake looks damn good in that video.


----------



## Bambieee

Video two was very erotic and sensual. Loved it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

_"Work"_ is boring AF. Rihanna has lost her groove IMO.

I think Azealia Banks is messy with her tweets and general nuttiness, but she was right about that song.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Lounorada said:


> Drake looks damn good in that video.



Yes! Yes, he does! :devil:


FreeSpirit71 said:


> _"Work"_ is boring AF. Rihanna has lost her groove IMO.
> 
> I think Azealia Banks is messy with her tweets and general nuttiness, but she was right about that song.



What did she say?

ETA: love your pic! I adore agyness!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Yes! Yes, he does! :devil:
> 
> 
> What did she say?
> 
> ETA: love your pic! I adore agyness!



AB, tweeted about "Work' then deleted it, then tweeted a more general comment about how "pill popping Divas" better get their act together.

The story plus tweets are here on Dlisted: http://dlisted.com/2016/02/23/azealia-banks-has-thoughts-on-riris-new-videos-hint-she-hates-them/

Re: Agyness...yeah love her. Along with my other short-hair icons, Linda Evangelista and Jean Seberg. I have really short hair myself so the avi's just feel like "me"


----------



## KrissieNO.5

FreeSpirit71 said:


> AB, tweeted about "Work' then deleted it, then tweeted a more general comment about how "pill popping Divas" better get their act together.
> 
> The story plus tweets are here on Dlisted: http://dlisted.com/2016/02/23/azealia-banks-has-thoughts-on-riris-new-videos-hint-she-hates-them/
> 
> Re: Agyness...yeah love her. Along with my other short-hair icons, Linda Evangelista and Jean Seberg. I have really short hair myself so the avi's just feel like "me"



thanks for the link! AB might be angrier than Kanye haha

I love all of those women listed!


----------



## Lounorada

*Leaving Libertine nightclub (with Drake) in London on February 22nd, 2016.*

tumblr


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> *Leaving Libertine nightclub (with Drake) in London on February 22nd, 2016.*
> 
> tumblr



LOVE the Burberry coat!


----------



## dangerouscurves

I don't know.... At first I thought Work was boring but now I really like it. I hope they'll play it on the club when I go there this weekend. I know I'm ratchet. [emoji4]


----------



## Lola69

How does this girl get away with singing the same 3 lyrics?!


----------



## Lounorada

Not a fan of the dress, makes her look wider than she is and the colour isn't very flattering to her skin tone either, IMO 

*The 2016 Brit Awards in London. February 24th.*
Wearing Armani Privé.

tumblr


----------



## YSoLovely

Love the look tbh. Lilac looks good on her and her makeup is gorgeous 

Her performance with SZA and Drake was pretty good. The visuals for consideration were dope and I totally get the Aubrih hype.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Not a fan of the dress, makes her look wider than she is and the colour isn't very flattering to her skin tone either, IMO
> 
> *The 2016 Brit Awards in London. February 24th.*
> Wearing Armani Privé.
> 
> tumblr




She looks like she's gained weight. You can see that in the boobs as well.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks bad.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

She has either gained a bit of weight or just wearing a really unflattering dress. 

It's weird how conditioned I've become to only ever seeing bleached teeth in celeb pictures, I do a double take when I see someone like Rihanna with stained teeth.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

YSoLovely said:


> Love the look tbh. Lilac looks good on her and her makeup is gorgeous
> 
> Her performance with SZA and Drake was pretty good. The visuals for consideration were dope and I totally get the Aubrih hype.



Whaaaaaa She performed Consideration? That is one of my faves. I have to check the video.


----------



## GoGlam

Rihanna has definitely gained weight. She has the body that gains in the hips and legs faster than everywhere else.


----------



## Lounorada

BRIT Awards performance:


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She such a horrible performer


----------



## White Orchid

I'm exactly the same.  I see a celeb/singer with their original teeth nowadays (which bwt is rare!) and almost do a double take - we're becoming that conditioned!

Her eyes IMO are still her best feature and I'm with Lou - this look and colour does nothing for her. 



Prima Ballerina said:


> She has either gained a bit of weight or just wearing a really unflattering dress.
> 
> It's weird how conditioned I've become to only ever seeing bleached teeth in celeb pictures, I do a double take when I see someone like Rihanna with stained teeth.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree she is a horrible performer and her eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## NY_Mami

berrydiva said:


> Her face.  Stunning as usual.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain what's on her feet though?



A mess! Lol


----------



## *spoiled*

Prima Ballerina said:


> She has either gained a bit of weight or just wearing a really unflattering dress.
> 
> It's weird how conditioned I've become to only ever seeing bleached teeth in celeb pictures, I do a double take when I see someone like Rihanna with stained teeth.




Rihanna has stained teeth?  You guys are a tough group.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

*spoiled* said:


> Rihanna has stained teeth?  You guys are a tough group.


Yeah naturally stained teeth, we all have them whether it's due to coffee, tea, red wine, smoking, getting older, whatever, unless you bleach your teeth they are not going to look sparkly white forever. It's not meant as criticism or a bad thing. I don't notice the shade of people's teeth in real life but it is very rare on a celebrity not to have bleached teeth hence why I always do a double take when I see it.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Not a good performance, she always looks like she is in rehersal trying to rememeber her moves, I am yet to see her own a stage. Imo fashion and modelling is by far her strongest suit.


----------



## berrydiva

That performance is just bad. I really can't watch her dance....it's just so bad.


----------



## Nathalya

Prima Ballerina said:


> Not a good performance, she always looks like she is in rehersal trying to rememeber her moves, I am yet to see her own a stage. Imo fashion and modelling is by far her strongest suit.



agree


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I cut if off after Consideration since I hate Work. Eh I thought she would sound better on Consideration.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> That performance is just bad. I really can't watch her dance....it's just so bad.


+1
Her performances are always awkward and lacklustre.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Work should have been released in the spring/summer time frame. I can't stand Drake's "singing".


----------



## tweegy




----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3285799


Lol.


----------



## GoGlam

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3285799




Hahahaha yep


----------



## arnott

I had no intention of listening to this song, then Derek Hough posted this, and now I'm glad I didn't have to listen to the whole song!  Terrible song.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCUSip6Jde2/?taken-by=purederekhough


----------



## dangerouscurves

They played Work last night in the club and the people went mad. Lol.


----------



## arnott

dangerouscurves said:


> They played Work last night in the club and the people went mad. Lol.


----------



## YSoLovely

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3285799




If my Patois was as pathetic as it is, I'd feel some type of way about this meme...


----------



## Sassys

2/28/16


----------



## Lounorada

Rihanna is collaborating with Manolo Blahnik for a collection, due May 5th. Sounds interesting, I'm looking forward to seeing what the collection is like!



> *Manolo Blahnik, Rihanna Team on Shoe Collection*
> Having launched a collection for Puma at New York Fashion Week last month, Rihanna now has a very different footwear collaboration in the works with none other than Manolo Blahnik.
> The denim-driven collection, Rihanna x Manolo Blahnik, will debut May 5. It features sequins and embroidery influenced by Rihanna&#8217;s hand tattoos. They appear on designs including thigh-high boots and an open-toe sandal.
> The limited-edition capsule collection includes six styles, a selection of sandals, pumps and boots. Prices range from 541.67 pounds, or $767, to 2,458.33 pounds, or $3,483.50.
> The collection will be sold at Manolo Blahnik&#8217;s stores in London, New York and Hong Kong.
> &#8220;The day I see a woman in the street wearing my shoes&#8230;I am sorry for that woman because I&#8217;m going to literally run after her, shouting, &#8216;Stop! Selfie! Who are you? Where did you get them?&#8217; I&#8217;m going to have a moment,&#8221; said Rihanna.
> http://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-scoops/rihanna-manolo-blahnik-shoe-collection-10379192/


----------



## Chloe302225

Rihanna is the new cover girl for British Vogue. Here is a picture in one pair of the shoes she designed with Manolo Blahnik


----------



## BPC

Waist up, beautiful. Waist down..


----------



## Chloe302225

Who needs trousers? Rihanna debuts new shoe collaboration with Manolo Blahnik - including a pair of waist-high denim boots that come with a BELT

It seems like Rihanna may have really caught the fashion designer bug, because she's creating shoes in a fevered frenzy.

Less than a month after debuting her first Fenty x Puma collection at New York Fashion Week in February  which included black, white, and red high-top sneakers that have already hit stores and begun selling out  the 28-year-old singer has announced that she now has a second line in the works.



In an interview with British Vogue, the star shared that she's teamed up with footwear designer Manolo Blahnik on a small collection of heels called Denim Desserts, which are set to go on sale May 5. 


The four limited-edition designs will only be available at Monolo Blahnik boutiques in New York City, London, and Hong Kong  and that's probably because there are so few to go around in the incredibly limited run.

'The first three are heels, [and] one is really exclusive. 

'We only made 45 pairs because theyre really expensive to make,' Rihanna said.

That 'exclusive' shoe is a thigh-high, stiletto-heeled denim boot called 9 to 5, which features a pointed toe and an elaborate crystal trim along the top, which grazes the top of the thigh and snakes up the waist. 

It's then fastened with a belt, which is topped with one of Blahnik's signature sparkly buckles.

'Those boots are dangerous! If youre trying to get back home to your bed, dont wear them boots!' RiRi saidin a press release. 'You will get kidnapped in those boots, those boots are trouble.'

In her shoot for British Vogue, Rihanna wears the pants-like boots over what appear to be high-waisted bikini bottoms. 

Keeping within the theme, the other three shoes are also made of denim. The Dancehall Cowgirl is a shorter, light-wash denim bootie, with Western-inspired beading and a lace-up closure in front. 

The Rih-vi is a simple dark-wash sandal with a stiletto heel and more beading, and the Sea Salts heel is a pointed-toe mule with iridescent sequins.

And Rihanna is excited about all four of them  so excited, in fact, that she promised to chase the first fan she spots wearing them.


'The day I see a woman in the street wearing my shoes I am sorry for that woman because Im going to literally run after her, shouting, "Stop! Selfie! Who are you? Where did you get them?" Im going to have a moment!' she told British Vogue.

The designer himself said that he is also thrilled about the collection and has confidence that the shoes will be well-received.  

'This is an incredibly exciting collaboration and I am absolutely thrilled with the results  working with Rihanna has been amazing and her drive, passion, creativity, and style has been reflected in the designs, with fabulous results. I think everyone is going to love what they are about to see,' he said. 

A big issue for some fans, though, might be the steep price point: The shoes will cost between $767 (£541) and $3,483 (£2,458).

Luckily, Rihanna's collection for Puma is a bit more affordable, if also considerably more casual. The slip-on sneakers go for a bargain price  comparatively, that is  of $180 each.


----------



## glamourous1098

The pumps are adorable but the boots are a big no for me.


----------



## Lounorada

The boot/chaps thing is horrible. No likey.
The sandals are cute.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Chloe302225 said:


> Rihanna is the new cover girl for British Vogue. Here is a picture in one pair of the shoes she designed with Manolo Blahnik


#slay [emoji7]


----------



## berrydiva

lounorada said:


> the boot/chaps thing is horrible. No likey.
> The sandals are cute.



+1


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They would have been cool on Britney Spears in 2002.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Always half naked *over it*


----------



## CottonConnie

Love the cover. Typical Rihanna, but she does look good.


----------



## YSoLovely

The cover is stunning. Loving the pastel _desperado_ vibes


----------



## Sasha2012

She ran out of the place at least month's Grammys hours before she was due to perform.

And on Sunday Rihanna made her return to the Staples Center, although just as a member of the crowd this time.

The 28-year-old was in the house to see her beloved LA Lakers take on the Golden State Warriors.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-Grammy-performance-there.html#ixzz42BPuMlmH


----------



## Sassys

Chloe302225 said:


> Who needs trousers? Rihanna debuts new shoe collaboration with Manolo Blahnik - including a pair of waist-high denim boots that come with a BELT
> 
> It seems like Rihanna may have really caught the fashion designer bug, because she's creating shoes in a fevered frenzy.
> 
> Less than a month after debuting her first Fenty x Puma collection at New York Fashion Week in February &#8212; which included black, white, and red high-top sneakers that have already hit stores and begun selling out &#8212; the 28-year-old singer has announced that she now has a second line in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> In an interview with British Vogue, the star shared that she's teamed up with footwear designer Manolo Blahnik on a small collection of heels called Denim Desserts, which are set to go on sale May 5.
> 
> 
> The four limited-edition designs will only be available at Monolo Blahnik boutiques in New York City, London, and Hong Kong &#8212; and that's probably because there are so few to go around in the incredibly limited run.
> 
> 'The first three are heels, [and] one is really exclusive.
> 
> 'We only made 45 pairs because they&#8217;re really expensive to make,' Rihanna said.
> 
> That 'exclusive' shoe is a thigh-high, stiletto-heeled denim boot called 9 to 5, which features a pointed toe and an elaborate crystal trim along the top, which grazes the top of the thigh and snakes up the waist.
> 
> It's then fastened with a belt, which is topped with one of Blahnik's signature sparkly buckles.
> 
> 'Those boots are dangerous! If you&#8217;re trying to get back home to your bed, don&#8217;t wear them boots!' RiRi saidin a press release. 'You will get kidnapped in those boots, those boots are trouble.'
> 
> In her shoot for British Vogue, Rihanna wears the pants-like boots over what appear to be high-waisted bikini bottoms.
> 
> Keeping within the theme, the other three shoes are also made of denim. The Dancehall Cowgirl is a shorter, light-wash denim bootie, with Western-inspired beading and a lace-up closure in front.
> 
> The Rih-vi is a simple dark-wash sandal with a stiletto heel and more beading, and the Sea Salts heel is a pointed-toe mule with iridescent sequins.
> 
> And Rihanna is excited about all four of them &#8212; so excited, in fact, that she promised to chase the first fan she spots wearing them.
> 
> 
> 'The day I see a woman in the street wearing my shoes&#8230; I am sorry for that woman because I&#8217;m going to literally run after her, shouting, "Stop! Selfie! Who are you? Where did you get them?" I&#8217;m going to have a moment!' she told British Vogue.
> 
> The designer himself said that he is also thrilled about the collection and has confidence that the shoes will be well-received.
> 
> 'This is an incredibly exciting collaboration and I am absolutely thrilled with the results &#8212; working with Rihanna has been amazing and her drive, passion, creativity, and style has been reflected in the designs, with fabulous results. I think everyone is going to love what they are about to see,' he said.
> 
> A big issue for some fans, though, might be the steep price point: The shoes will cost between $767 (£541) and $3,483 (£2,458).
> 
> Luckily, Rihanna's collection for Puma is a bit more affordable, if also considerably more casual. The slip-on sneakers go for a bargain price &#8212; comparatively, that is &#8212; of $180 each.



I have a pair of Manolo in black that are the exact shoe as the last pair posted, so how is that her collaboration? I got them over 4yrs ago


----------



## BPC

Sassys said:


> I have a pair of Manolo in black that are the exact shoe as the last pair posted, so how is that her collaboration? I got them over 4yrs ago



These are Blue :lolots:


----------



## Sassys

BPC said:


> These are Blue :lolots:



:lolots:


----------



## addisonshopper

I'm here for Rhianna. 24/7 365 love her to pieces


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I like the interior of that white coat, but every piece of that outfit looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## YSoLovely

*US Vogue Cover

*The cover is OK, but the editorial is niiiiice 

























thefashionspot

Last shot is my favorite. Just lovely.


----------



## Tivo

I have such a girl crush on her!


----------



## Lounorada

She is so beautiful!
On the cover, that Tom Ford dress looks bomb on her... but I don't like the wet-look hair.


----------



## berrydiva

Should've known it was a TF dress on the cover. She always looks good in his dresses. She looks beautiful in those pics.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Covering both UK and American Vogue in the same month? Slay Rih. 

The shoot is gorgeous and the interview is a good read as well. http://www.vogue.com/13413279/rihanna-fenty-puma-anti-april-2016-cover/

Saw a few tour vids from her past 3 shows, and my girl done stepped her cookies up. She sounds good, the energy is there and she's doing more choreography than she's ever done....the reviews have been good, too. Made me excited for the two dates I'm attending.

She shot a video for Needed Me in Miami yesterday and I would post the pics but they are NSFW. Supposedly it's gonna be another mini movie like BBHMM.


----------



## Jayne1

There's no one like her and I don't think Vogue did her justice.  I mean it's hard to take a bad photo of her, but she often looks more stunning in candids.


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> *US Vogue Cover
> 
> *The cover is OK, but the editorial is niiiiice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefashionspot
> 
> Last shot is my favorite. Just lovely.




She has some of the most beautiful bedroom eyes. And beautiful color too.


----------



## White Orchid

I don't think she's beautiful per se but she has some lovely/striking features - her eyes being the main one IMO and of course her skin colour is gorgeous.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> There's no one like her and I don't think Vogue did her justice.  I mean it's hard to take a bad photo of her, but she often looks more stunning in candids.




That's true. I was speechless when I saw her red carpet pic with that 'naked' dress.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Covering both UK and American Vogue in the same month? Slay Rih.
> 
> The shoot is gorgeous and the interview is a good read as well. http://www.vogue.com/13413279/rihanna-fenty-puma-anti-april-2016-cover/
> 
> Saw a few tour vids from her past 3 shows, and my girl done stepped her cookies up. She sounds good, the energy is there and she's doing more choreography than she's ever done....the reviews have been good, too. Made me excited for the two dates I'm attending.
> 
> She shot a video for Needed Me in Miami yesterday and I would post the pics but they are NSFW. Supposedly it's gonna be another mini movie like BBHMM.




Can't wait for her video!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those aren't my favorite photos of her. I'm usually more impressed by her editorials. I agree she's got gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Sassys

Video shoot - Needed Me (my favorite song on the album )


----------



## saira1214

Yeah, not a fan in the photos. I've seen better shoots of hers.


----------



## GoGlam

White Orchid said:


> I don't think she's beautiful per se but she has some lovely/striking features - her eyes being the main one IMO and of course her skin colour is gorgeous.




I was just thinking this.  If she didn't have those eyes and didn't know how to use them, I wouldn't be interested in her at all.


----------



## CeeJay

I think she is stunning, but her fascination with guns is a total turn-off for me.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I like tattoos but the one on her hand is just........... not cute. It's too much


----------



## tulipfield

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I like tattoos but the one on her hand is just........... not cute. It's too much




I know I've said it before but she has such beautiful skin to be ruining it with tattoos.


----------



## dangerouscurves

But she doesn't think she's running it.


----------



## dalinda

all i can say is this girl doesn't age ...despite smoking and drinking and partying hard her skin is so flawless ...wish mine was like that too


----------



## ManilaMama

dalinda said:


> all i can say is this girl doesn't age ...despite smoking and drinking and partying hard her skin is so flawless ...wish mine was like that too



How old is she? She's so gorgeous.


----------



## berrydiva

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I like tattoos but the one on her hand is just........... not cute. It's too much




Ditto. And I normally think the traditional Polynesian tribal tattoos are beautiful...I think most tribal tattoos are beautiful but I just don't like hers at all.


----------



## YSoLovely

manilamama said:


> how old is she? She's so gorgeous.



28.


----------



## azania

I'm obviously in the minority but to me she doesn't look as beautiful as she used to. Don't know why


----------



## ManilaMama

azania said:


> I'm obviously in the minority but to me she doesn't look as beautiful as she used to. Don't know why




I could be wrong but I feel that it's partly because when she was a new star (during her "Umbrella" days) she didn't have many paparazzi shots and all her photos were of her with a giant smile on her face! She looked so young and radiant and.. Happy!

Now that she's famous, she has tons of paparazzi shots. And most candid shots of anybody are of a stoic, default non-smiling face. So it's not as pretty because she's not smiling. 

Not to mention all her photo shoots. They're so fashionista now so again, no smiles. 

I think she looks amazing when she smiles and should smile more. It brightens her face!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She looks best with a pixie cut or with blonde hair


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in NYC on Easter Sunday (March 27th, 2016)*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in NYC on March 28th, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> *Out in NYC on Easter Sunday (March 27th, 2016)*
> 
> Tumblr




I love this look  :ninja:


----------



## berrydiva

Some of the stuff she wears, I would never attempt because I'd look like a clown but it looks great on her.


----------



## Tivo

She just seems so comfortable with herself. I love that about her.


----------



## starra007

I saw her Sunday in concert in Brooklyn for her Anti tour. She put on a great show. I was nervous because I've seen some clips of previous concerts where she sounded off tune, but she really delivered. Her entrance was amazing, and her vocals were on point. She was just so fun and free-spirited throughout the show. I love her!


----------



## Lounorada

I mean, WOW  


*Kiss It Better (single) promo pics...*

Tumblr


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know about videos but this is one of the best songs in her career.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> I mean, WOW
> 
> 
> *Kiss It Better (single) promo pics...*
> 
> Tumblr




*runs over from Kim K thread after Lou scared me sh*tless*


YAAAASSSSSSSS, RIH, YAAAAAAAASSSSSS!!!! 











Can't wait for the video to drop!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> *runs over from Kim K thread after Lou scared me sh*tless*
> 
> 
> YAAAASSSSSSSS, RIH, YAAAAAAAASSSSSS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the video to drop!


 

Didn't mean to scare you  but yeah, this video should be _good, _if the pics are anything to go by!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

YSoLovely said:


> *runs over from Kim K thread after Lou scared me sh*tless*
> 
> 
> YAAAASSSSSSSS, RIH, YAAAAAAAASSSSSS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the video to drop!



She really is comfortable in her skin. She is B-A-D!


----------



## lanasyogamama

RiRi is making me question my sexuality....


----------



## Oryx816

She exudes confidence in her beauty, body and talent.  Her sexuality is a natural extension of that and doesn't define her.  I hate to even draw this comparison, but when you see the insecure, try hard mess that is Kim K, the difference between vulgarity and confident sexuality becomes crystal clear.


----------



## berrydiva

^Well said! She owns her sexuality and appears confident. Kim/Khloe/Kylie are very far from confident but that's simply because their "talent" is being objectified, they don't own their body. I just wish more women would feel as confident as Rihanna and that we, as women, would stop putting each other down so much too.


----------



## Lounorada

oryx816 said:


> she exudes confidence in her beauty, body and talent.  Her sexuality is a natural extension of that and doesn't define her.  I hate to even draw this comparison, but when you see the insecure, try hard mess that is kim k, the difference between vulgarity and confident sexuality becomes crystal clear.



+1


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I was expecting a simplistic 80s style vid for KIB and that's exactly what she gave us. I was kinda hoping for a Purple Rain theme but  She gorgeous either way and she's got nice boobs. I guess she's giving Needed Me the mini movie treatment instead.


----------



## sabrunka

Looks like her va-jay-jay is sucking up all of the dice...


----------



## YSoLovely

sabrunka said:


> Looks like her va-jay-jay is sucking up all of the dice...



The Navy stays on it... supposedly the dice symbolize... *cough*


:ninja:


Video was cute. Rih has really nice boobies.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tour Photos


----------



## Sassys




----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> She exudes confidence in her beauty, body and talent.  Her sexuality is a natural extension of that and doesn't define her.  I hate to even draw this comparison, but when you see the insecure, try hard mess that is Kim K, the difference between vulgarity and confident sexuality becomes crystal clear.




This!


----------



## dangerouscurves

starra007 said:


> I saw her Sunday in concert in Brooklyn for her Anti tour. She put on a great show. I was nervous because I've seen some clips of previous concerts where she sounded off tune, but she really delivered. Her entrance was amazing, and her vocals were on point. She was just so fun and free-spirited throughout the show. I love her!




My bf's mother who is 55 went to her show last year and she loved it!


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> She exudes confidence in her beauty, body and talent.  Her sexuality is a natural extension of that and doesn't define her.  I hate to even draw this comparison, but when you see the insecure, try hard mess that is Kim K, t*he difference between vulgarity and confident sexuality becomes crystal clear*.





PREACH!!!!!  

you can tell when it comes naturally to a person like her - and when someone who doesn't have an ounce of it tries soooo hard to make it look like she does!


----------



## Sasha2012

When it comes to making an impression on the red carpet, Rihanna is second-to-none.

And Friday was no different for the songbird as she attended the star-studded Black Girls Rock! event in New York City.

The 28-year-old mixed high fashion with casual day wear in a slouchy plaid shirt, white shorts, and a long, elaborate fur coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uffy-coat-Black-Girls-Rock.html#ixzz44o2DSKNs


----------



## Tivo

Beautiful. Flawless. Nobody comes close.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> When it comes to making an impression on the red carpet, Rihanna is second-to-none.
> 
> And Friday was no different for the songbird as she attended the star-studded Black Girls Rock! event in New York City.
> 
> The 28-year-old mixed high fashion with casual day wear in a slouchy plaid shirt, white shorts, and a long, elaborate fur coat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uffy-coat-Black-Girls-Rock.html#ixzz44o2DSKNs



I love the makeup.


----------



## AEGIS

My friend went to her concert and said the  best part was Drake and that she looked bored and not into it and had no energy. Anyway, I told him not to go bc I was bored when I saw her. He got his life at that concert and I almost fell asleep. Oh wells. I was so wrong about 'WORK.' Didn't expect it to do so well and I am so mad I like that damn song now.


----------



## ManilaMama

Oh my goodness. She REALLY can wear anything and look stunning. Totally DIFFERENT LEVEL! Wow.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Whatever "it" is, she has buckets of it.


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in NYC.*

Tumblr


----------



## BPC

Sassys said:


>




Song is giving me late 80's vibes.. I guess it's the chorus. Either way, I can't get it out of my damn head.. ugh..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well this is kinda major. Go Rih Rih. 

I just know the lipstick are going to be all kinds of bomb. Hopefully she makes sure WOC are well represented in the line. 



> *LVMH Signs Rihanna to Create a Makeup Brand*
> 
> The Kendo division of LVMH Moët Hennesy Louis Vuitton has landed a deal with Rihanna, one of the hottest-selling celebrities in the world of licensing, to do a complete makeup collection.
> 
> As one veteran cosmetics executive observed, &#8220;everything with her is off the charts.&#8221;
> 
> Estimates of what LVMH may have paid to make the deal run as high as $10 million.
> 
> Kendo, which functions as an incubator producing products that end up being retailed by LVMH&#8217;s Sephora perfumery chain and other outposts, will launch a Rihanna makeup range, called Fenty Beauty by Rihanna, in the fall of 2017.
> 
> While the company provided no other details, David Suliteanu, chief executive officer of Kendo, was in a celebratory mood. &#8220;Fenty Beauty by Rihanna is a beauty rocket ship that will appeal to a huge and diverse global audience,&#8221; he said. &#8220;We are aiming for the stars.&#8221;
> 
> That is exactly where the Rihanna brand tends to orbit. As an entertainer, the 28-year-old singer is the youngest solo artist to have 14 number-one singles on the Billboard Hot 100 and she has spent 58 weeks on the top of the chart. So far, Rihanna has sold more than 54 million albums and 215 million singles worldwide. Her tally of awards includes eight Grammys, 12 Billboard Music Awards and nine American Music Awards. Her latest album, &#8220;Anti,&#8221; was released in January to strong sales.
> 
> As far as image goes, Rihanna received a Fashion Icon Award from CFDA in 2014.
> 
> &#8220;Kendo is honored to work with Rihanna,&#8221; Suliteanu concluded.
> 
> She previously has collaborated in 2013 with MAC Cosmetics on a four-part, limited-edition RiRi Hearts MAC color cosmetics collection, and she also represented Viva Glam lipstick in 2014 to raise funds for AIDS research.
> 
> She has produced seven fragrances for Parlux Ltd. and the relationship continues. The latest one, RiRi, was launched in fall 2015. During a promotional appearance at Macy&#8217;s in Brooklyn, the star raised $46,000 in an afternoon. Although the celebrity fragrance category is decidedly on the wane, Rihanna&#8217;s star seems to burn brighter than ever. Industry sources estimate that Rihanna&#8217;s Parlux fragrances, as a group, generate about $75 million in wholesale net shipments. In addition to the U.S., her fragrance business is said to be particularly strong in the U.K. and Europe.
> 
> &#8220;Our Rihanna business continues to flourish,&#8221; said Diana Espino, global vice president of marketing and brand development. Adding that Rihanna remains on top of the celebrity heap, Espino said the reason is because &#8220;what she produces has the authenticity of a fashion icon and an entertainment trendsetter. She is really a developer,&#8221; she noted, that in an era of social media transparency, &#8220;the consumer knows it.&#8221;
> 
> The Rihanna makeup brand will be the third major color cosmetics project that Kendo has undertaken, following those by Kat Von D Beauty and Marc Jacobs Beauty.
> 
> Kendo has given Rihanna the opportunity to play a key role in the development of her brand and the longevity of a long-term relationship. The company also offers a deep bench of development talent and a global reach in distribution. In markets where there are no Sephora stores, other, suitable retailers will be found.



http://wwd.com/beauty-industry-news/color-cosmetics/lvmh-rihanna-makeup-brand-10409670/


----------



## terebina786

Saw her for the first time ever last night in Toronto and she was amazing.  She's definitely upped her performance game.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah, Kiss it Better is one of the best tracks on the album. I hope she makes a video for some of the other gems on it.


----------



## berrydiva

Good for her. Her makeup line will kill I'm sure.


----------



## knasarae

That was a very good choice for her.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Good for her. Her makeup line will kill I'm sure.



I feel bad for celebrity make-up artist when celebs get make-up deals. None of them apply their own make-up and probably know nothing about make-up.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> I feel bad for celebrity make-up artist when celebs get make-up deals. None of them apply their own make-up and probably know nothing about make-up.



Hmm, celebs spend hrs in makeup chairs. No way some of them don't pick up tips here and there so they can at least do the basics. 

I can def see Mylah being included in Rih's line in some form or another. She's already apart of Rih's beauty agency Fr8me and she's been doing her makeup for 10 yrs now. I'd be surprised if Rih didn't find some way to include her.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hmm, celebs spend hrs in makeup chairs. *No way some of them don't pick up tips here and there so they can at least do the basics. *
> 
> I can def see Mylah being included in Rih's line in some form or another. She's already apart of Rih's beauty agency Fr8me and she's been doing her makeup for 10 yrs now. I'd be surprised if Rih didn't find some way to include her.





i agree.   and she knows what she likes and how she wants to look - i am sure she has a say in what they do with her.


----------



## Lounorada

*Coachella*

Just Jared


----------



## NicolesCloset

Sexy

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I feel bad for celebrity make-up artist when celebs get make-up deals. None of them apply their own make-up and probably know nothing about make-up.



Zendaya is known for doing her own makeup and she does s great job


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Zendaya is known for doing her own makeup and she does s great job


So does Dita Von T!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her album only sold 460 physical copies I heard &#128553;


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Her album only sold 460 physical copies I heard &#128553;


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Her album only sold 460 physical copies I heard &#65533;&#65533;



I don't know what numbers other folks are doing in terms of physical copies but they really don't sell much anymore so I don't think this is an indicator of anything. The majority of people buy digital copies or subscribe to streaming services. Plus Rihanna did that major deal with Samsung (I believe) so most of her sales was directed towards digital.


ETA:
Just check..it looks like that 460 number is incorrect.

http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/201...ihanna-sold-147460-albums-out-of-1-5-million/

Wiki has it at 279k physical sales/shipment in the US (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti_(album)#Certifications)


----------



## 1249dcnative

Are physical sales still a metric? I was one of the purchasers.


----------



## berrydiva

1249dcnative said:


> Are physical sales still a metric? I was one of the purchasers.



It's still a metric for RIAA certification which takes into account digital sales as well but they finally added streaming to the metric. Anti is cert Platinum because of that Samsung deal.


----------



## Wildflower22

DC-Cutie said:


> Zendaya is known for doing her own makeup and she does s great job




Gwen Stefanie does too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Her album only sold 460 physical copies I heard &#65533;&#65533;



Nah, not quite. Her album leaked via Tidal an hr before Billboard's tracking week drew to a close. Tracking week runs Friday to Thursday. They had to count those 460 sales. The following week she moved 100K+ units even after only being available digitally and giving away 1 million copies with her Samsung deal. (which RIAA counted towards sales and certified the album platinum) and minimal promo.  With streams and sales the album has never left the top 5 of the BB 200 album chart since it's release.  She's moved 800K total units (streams and sales combined) in addition to the already certified million copies. She'll be double platinum in the next month or so because her streams are insane. 

Oh, BTW Work is number one on the Hot 100 for the 9th consecutive week which puts her at a cumulative 60 weeks at number, surpassing the Beatles and putting her second to only Mariah who has 79 total weeks at number one


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Rihanna is a singles artist. Her albums never sell


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They never sell and yet somehow all of them except one (Music of the Sun) are certified platinum based on pure sales, not streams. Interesting. 

She never moves large units on her opening weeks but her albums always go platinum in 4-5 months time and there isn't much of a difference between her overall sales per album and her peers (minus Taylor and Adele) In some cases her albums have outsold certain artists whose albums debuted at number one and moved 300K+ units in their first weeks. 

People use the singles artist thing as shade but selling 100 million singles (features not included) while still clocking platinum albums isn't anything to sneeze at.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know how anyone calculates sales anymore.

At this point who is an album seller besides Adele and a couple others.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I don't know why I expect Rihanna to sell its not not like she  has any talent &#129296;. People dont praise her for her music only for her fashion and beauty.  Beyoncé pushed 800k in her first week so there isn't any competiton


----------



## morgan20

Oh my


----------



## glamourous1098

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know how anyone calculates sales anymore.
> 
> At this point who is an album seller besides Adele and a couple others.



Taylor Swift is one that comes to mind, but she's definitely not pulling Adele numbers.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I don't know why I expect Rihanna to sell its not not like she  has any talent &#129296;. People dont praise her for her music only for her fashion and beauty.  Beyoncé pushed 800k in her first week so there isn't any competiton



You just had your panties in a bunch in the Bey thread about people nitpicking and finding negativity in any and everything and yet here you are doing the same thing, lol.

It doesn't matter how you or anyone else feel about Rih's talent. She's sitting on charts with legends and has accomplished things many of peers haven't musically. I like Bey but people act as though she's pulling Adele or MJ numbers when she's not...not even close. Take a look her and Rih's overall sales from this decade and you'll see there isn't that much of a difference. Bey moves large units her first week and always secures a number one but in the long run her sales even out to that of her peers.

Only people pulling Taylor and Adele numbers are Taylor and Adele. Even one else is sitting in the same canoe.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Whew, I feel my Stan coming out, let me move on. 

For those interested, Rih's furry Puma slides drop this Friday at 10 am in pink, white and black on Puma.com and select retailers.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> You just had your panties in a bunch in the Bey thread about people nitpicking and finding negativity in any and everything and yet here you are doing the same thing, lol.
> 
> *It doesn't matter how you or anyone else feel about Rih's talent. She's sitting on charts with legends and has accomplished things many of peers haven't musically. I like Bey but people act as though she's pulling Adele or MJ numbers when she's not...not even close.* Take a look her and Rih's overall sales from this decade and you'll see there isn't that much of a difference. Bey moves large units her first week and always secures a number one but in the long run her sales even out to that of her peers.
> 
> Only people pulling Taylor and Adele numbers are Taylor and Adele. Even one else is sitting in the same canoe.



*Thank you!*

Artist with the MOST #1 songs.

Hot 100: Top 100 Artists
1	THE BEATLES
2	MADONNA
3	ELTON JOHN
4	ELVIS PRESLEY
5	MARIAH CAREY
6	STEVIE WONDER
7	JANET JACKSON
8	MICHAEL JACKSON
9	WHITNEY HOUSTON
10	THE ROLLING STONES
11	PAUL MCCARTNEY/WINGS
12	BEE GEES
13	CHICAGO
14	USHER
*15	RIHANNA*
16	THE SUPREMES
17	DARYL HALL JOHN OATES
18	PRINCE
19	ROD STEWART
20	OLIVIA NEWTON-JOHN
21	ARETHA FRANKLIN
22	MARVIN GAYE
23	PHIL COLLINS
24	BILLY JOEL
25	DIANA ROSS
26	THE 4 SEASONS
27	THE TEMPTATIONS
28	DONNA SUMMER
29	THE BEACH BOYS
30	LIONEL RICHIE
31	NEIL DIAMOND
32	CARPENTERS
33	BOYZ II MEN
34	JACKSON 5/THE JACKSONS
35	CONNIE FRANCIS
36	BRENDA LEE
37	BARBRA STREISAND
38	KENNY ROGERS
39	KATY PERRY
40	BRYAN ADAMS
41	CHER
42	THE BLACK EYED PEAS
43	GEORGE MICHAEL
44	BOBBY VINTON
45	JOHN MELLENCAMP
*46	BEYONCE*


Hot 100: Most No. 1s By Artist (*I believe Beyonce has 8)*
The all-time list of the artists with the most Hot 100 No. 1 hits.

The Beatles	20
Mariah Carey	18
Michael Jackson	13
Madonna	12
Rihanna	12
The Supremes	12
Whitney Houston	11
Janet Jackson	10
Stevie Wonder	10
Bee Gees	9
Elton John	9
Paul McCartney	9
Usher	9


http://www.billboard.com/articles/c...ersary-by-the-numbers-top-100-artists-most-no


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> *Thank you!*
> 
> Artist with the MOST #1 songs.
> 
> Hot 100: Top 100 Artists
> 1	THE BEATLES
> 2	MADONNA
> 3	ELTON JOHN
> 4	ELVIS PRESLEY
> 5	MARIAH CAREY
> 6	STEVIE WONDER
> 7	JANET JACKSON
> 8	MICHAEL JACKSON
> 9	WHITNEY HOUSTON
> 10	THE ROLLING STONES
> 11	PAUL MCCARTNEY/WINGS
> 12	BEE GEES
> 13	CHICAGO
> 14	USHER
> *15	RIHANNA*
> 16	THE SUPREMES
> 17	DARYL HALL JOHN OATES
> 18	PRINCE
> 19	ROD STEWART
> 20	OLIVIA NEWTON-JOHN
> 21	ARETHA FRANKLIN
> 22	MARVIN GAYE
> 23	PHIL COLLINS
> 24	BILLY JOEL
> 25	DIANA ROSS
> 26	THE 4 SEASONS
> 27	THE TEMPTATIONS
> 28	DONNA SUMMER
> 29	THE BEACH BOYS
> 30	LIONEL RICHIE
> 31	NEIL DIAMOND
> 32	CARPENTERS
> 33	BOYZ II MEN
> 34	JACKSON 5/THE JACKSONS
> 35	CONNIE FRANCIS
> 36	BRENDA LEE
> 37	BARBRA STREISAND
> 38	KENNY ROGERS
> 39	KATY PERRY
> 40	BRYAN ADAMS
> 41	CHER
> 42	THE BLACK EYED PEAS
> 43	GEORGE MICHAEL
> 44	BOBBY VINTON
> 45	JOHN MELLENCAMP
> *46	BEYONCE*
> 
> 
> Hot 100: Most No. 1s By Artist (*I believe Beyonce has 8)*
> The all-time list of the artists with the most Hot 100 No. 1 hits.
> 
> The Beatles	20
> Mariah Carey	18
> Michael Jackson	13
> Madonna	12
> Rihanna	12
> The Supremes	12
> Whitney Houston	11
> Janet Jackson	10
> Stevie Wonder	10
> Bee Gees	9
> Elton John	9
> Paul McCartney	9
> Usher	9
> 
> 
> http://www.billboard.com/articles/c...ersary-by-the-numbers-top-100-artists-most-no


The End.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> *Thank you!*
> 
> Artist with the MOST #1 songs.
> 
> Hot 100: Top 100 Artists
> 1	THE BEATLES
> 2	MADONNA
> 3	ELTON JOHN
> 4	ELVIS PRESLEY
> 5	MARIAH CAREY
> 6	STEVIE WONDER
> 7	JANET JACKSON
> 8	MICHAEL JACKSON
> 9	WHITNEY HOUSTON
> 10	THE ROLLING STONES
> 11	PAUL MCCARTNEY/WINGS
> 12	BEE GEES
> 13	CHICAGO
> 14	USHER
> *15	RIHANNA*
> 16	THE SUPREMES
> 17	DARYL HALL JOHN OATES
> 18	PRINCE
> 19	ROD STEWART
> 20	OLIVIA NEWTON-JOHN
> 21	ARETHA FRANKLIN
> 22	MARVIN GAYE
> 23	PHIL COLLINS
> 24	BILLY JOEL
> 25	DIANA ROSS
> 26	THE 4 SEASONS
> 27	THE TEMPTATIONS
> 28	DONNA SUMMER
> 29	THE BEACH BOYS
> 30	LIONEL RICHIE
> 31	NEIL DIAMOND
> 32	CARPENTERS
> 33	BOYZ II MEN
> 34	JACKSON 5/THE JACKSONS
> 35	CONNIE FRANCIS
> 36	BRENDA LEE
> 37	BARBRA STREISAND
> 38	KENNY ROGERS
> 39	KATY PERRY
> 40	BRYAN ADAMS
> 41	CHER
> 42	THE BLACK EYED PEAS
> 43	GEORGE MICHAEL
> 44	BOBBY VINTON
> 45	JOHN MELLENCAMP
> *46	BEYONCE*
> 
> 
> Hot 100: Most No. 1s By Artist (*I believe Beyonce has 8)*
> The all-time list of the artists with the most Hot 100 No. 1 hits.
> 
> The Beatles	20
> Mariah Carey	18
> Michael Jackson	13
> Madonna	12
> Rihanna	12
> The Supremes	12
> Whitney Houston	11
> Janet Jackson	10
> Stevie Wonder	10
> Bee Gees	9
> Elton John	9
> Paul McCartney	9
> Usher	9
> 
> 
> http://www.billboard.com/articles/c...ersary-by-the-numbers-top-100-artists-most-no



Rih's current counts stands at 14 numbers ones but other than that that list is pretty accurate. 

Both Rih and Bey have accomplished and will continue to accomplish great things. People act like only one black girl can slay at a time.


----------



## Jayne1

Cher?!?


----------



## berrydiva

I'm hardly part of 'the Navy' and not overly excited by Rihanna as an artist but she's holding her own out there in terms of sales and accolades.  I respect that she seems savvy enough to know how to make the most out of her sound and learned to recognize what projects will lead to success for her by separating her sound from everyone else. To me, Rihanna and Beyonce are different sounds and I don't know why they can't coexist.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> You just had your panties in a bunch in the Bey thread about people nitpicking and finding negativity in any and everything and yet here you are doing the same thing, lol.
> 
> It doesn't matter how you or anyone else feel about Rih's talent. She's sitting on charts with legends and has accomplished things many of peers haven't musically. I like Bey but people act as though she's pulling Adele or MJ numbers when she's not...not even close. Take a look her and Rih's overall sales from this decade and you'll see there isn't that much of a difference. Bey moves large units her first week and always secures a number one but in the long run her sales even out to that of her peers.
> 
> Only people pulling Taylor and Adele numbers are Taylor and Adele. Even one else is sitting in the same canoe.



I'm don't nitpick everything Rihanna does but I do see people do it to Beyoncé because well she is a easy target lol. Yeah you are right about Beyoncé overall sales, I also always said her sales don't match her hype. Rihanna may be sitting with legends but she don't have their respect like Beyoncé does. Ok I'm done


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> I'm hardly part of 'the Navy' and not overly excited by Rihanna as an artist but she's holding her own out there in terms of sales and accolades.  I respect that she seems savvy enough to know how to make the most out of her sound and learned to recognize what projects will lead to success for her by separating her sound from everyone else. To me, Rihanna and Beyonce are different sounds and I don't know why they can't coexist.



I agree with your post&#129300;


----------



## BadAzzBish

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I don't know why I expect Rihanna to sell its not not like she  has any talent &#129296;. People dont praise her for her music only for her fashion and beauty.  Beyoncé pushed 800k in her first week so there isn't any competiton


Typical Hive stan-mentality. Dont have nothin' to do while u thirst for dat lemonade, huh? [emoji19] Like always ur "queen" will tease u before she randomly drops her album which folks will get bored with 5 mins after listening to it. Smh...her latest music aint  nuthin but stale chinese food.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BadAzzBish said:


> Typical Hive stan-mentality. Dont have nothin' to do while u thirst for dat lemonade, huh? [emoji19] Like always ur "queen" will tease u before she randomly drops her album which folks will get bored with 5 mins after listening to it. Smh...her latest music aint  nuthin but stale chinese food.



&#128530;&#128580; uh ok and I am far from a bey stan


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The industry respects Rihanna too. LA Reid said a lot of nice things about her in his book. As a matter of fact she auditioned for him with a Beyonce song and at a showcase event Beyonce told him Rihanna was a star.


----------



## twinkle.tink

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well this is kinda major. Go Rih Rih.
> 
> I just know the lipstick are going to be all kinds of bomb. Hopefully she makes sure WOC are well represented in the line.
> 
> 
> 
> http://wwd.com/beauty-industry-news/color-cosmetics/lvmh-rihanna-makeup-brand-10409670/



Wow! I am interested to see how it does and what the price point is.

I know LVMH has wanted to dip into that market for awhile. Trying to remember when they did the nail polish as a test market launch.  I think I still have the red and beige set that was a VIP gift (lol...I almost forgot *VIC* gift, it's been a long time  ), that came out the year before the brownish and gold one's that they sold.  But, IIRC they didn't sell well.


----------



## Sassys

NSFW


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Another good one from the album.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Another good one from the album.



My favorite on the album; I play it to death


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is her best album IMO. By far. Work has smashed but this album is so much better than that.


----------



## Lounorada

sassys said:


> my favorite on the album; i play it to death


+1


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She try so hard with these videos, as usual she sound  like shyt.


----------



## starra007

Also one of my faves on the album. There are already a bunch of covers, but most of them are not good. 

Thoughts on this one? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsTBsn5N2Fw

It's horrific. But one of my good friends thinks this one sounds better than Riri, haha.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Anyone picking up her furry slides this morning?


----------



## Leelee786

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Anyone picking up her furry slides this morning?



I got the pink ones, I couldnt help myself lol


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I got pink too woot woot!!


----------



## Leelee786

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I got pink too woot woot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335713




I should've gone thru footlocker, puma hit me with a $7 sales tax [emoji19] lol


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Leelee786 said:


> I should've gone thru footlocker, puma hit me with a $7 sales tax [emoji19] lol




That sucks I got free shipping and no tax


----------



## dalinda

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Anyone picking up her furry slides this morning?



haha not even if they hand them out for free...those things are ridiculous


----------



## andicandi3x12

I got mine through Nordstrom and they taxed me as well. Annoying being in NYC. I got pink!


----------



## Sassys

andicandi3x12 said:


> I got mine through Nordstrom and they taxed me as well. Annoying being in NYC. I got pink!



Not sure why you were charged tax. Legally if a store has no location in NYC, they can't charge you tax. We don't pay tax on shoes and clothes under $110.00. It will probably be adjusted once it ships.


----------



## ManilaMama

I want those slippers in pink too haha. But I probably can't wear them in my country. Yea it's hot and tropical here but it's also dusty and dirty!! Lol. 

How would you keep the furry part clean?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Damn her album only sold 369,000 copies&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;


----------



## YSoLovely

Calvin Harris just released a new song ft. Rihanna. Everyone who missed Rihanna doing genuine pop music are currently getting their lives to it 



Super catchy!


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> Calvin Harris just released a new song ft. Rihanna. Everyone who missed Rihanna doing genuine pop music are currently getting their lives to it
> 
> 
> 
> Super catchy!





Why can't I watch it? [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## YSoLovely

dangerouscurves said:


> Why can't I watch it? [emoji24][emoji24]




Geo blocking 

Do you have spotify, apple music, pandora etc? It's available on every platform.


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> Geo blocking
> 
> Do you have spotify, apple music, pandora etc? It's available on every platform.




I see!!! Thank you!!! I'll try Spotify.


----------



## Bambieee

YSoLovely said:


> Calvin Harris just released a new song ft. Rihanna. Everyone who missed Rihanna doing genuine pop music are currently getting their lives to it
> 
> 
> 
> Super catchy!





Love it!!!


----------



## dalinda

she made a song with drake on his album...it's called too good...love the vibes in it even though the lyrics are basic


----------



## knasarae

Rihanna posted this a little while ago. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

5/4/16


----------



## sabrunka

Well, interesting outfit choices! Haha.  Her eye makeup looks gorgeous in the first photo.


----------



## Bambieee

Sassys said:


> 5/4/16




She's so beautiful. I love her casual looks, very cool.


----------



## berrydiva

I want that bodysuit in the last pic. Her makeup looks great in that first pic.


----------



## ManilaMama

Ditto! I love the makeup in the first photo too!! (And her cute Alma BB!)

I'm obsessed with her second photo (red cap look). I wish I could look as good as her in a tight sweater and jeans!!!


----------



## WishList986

The woman can do no wrong


----------



## Sassys

5/8/16


----------



## tweegy

*goes to the hardware to buy some tarpaulin to make a dress*


----------



## Lounorada

That shade of green looks gorgeous on her.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks great in that color!


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> *goes to the hardware to buy some tarpaulin to make a dress*




[emoji23]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She wears jewel tones so well. Love the green with the red lip.


----------



## Barbora

Rihanna's foundation will be awarding scholarship to students that will study in the US, ranging from $5000 to $50,000. That is amazing!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's doing good things with her foundation. 



> *EARN A COLLEGE SCHOLARSHIP FROM RIHANNA*
> 
> Rihanna has announced a global scholarship program through her Clara Lionel Foundation (CLF), which will award scholarships to international students going to college in the U.S.
> 
> In order to be eligible, applicants must be residents of Barbados, Brazil, Cuba, Haiti, Guyana, and Jamaica, and have already been accepted into a bachelor&#8217;s degree program at an accredited four-year college or university in the United States for the 2016-2017 year.
> 
> The scholarship is based on need and the number of students will vary, but the goal is to accept as many students as possible, according to the announcement. Scholarships granted will range from $5,000 to $50,000 and may be renewed for up to three additional years or until a bachelor&#8217;s degree is earned, whichever occurs first.
> 
> Applications for the full-tuition grant are open now through June 10, 2016. A committee will screen 50 finalists based on academic performance, demonstrated leadership and participation in school and community activities, work experience and a personal essay, and the scholarship winners will be announced by August, 2016.
> 
> Robyn Rihanna Fenty founded the CLF in 2012 to honor her grandparents, Clara and Lionel Braithwaite, and grants from the organization are used to fund international programs with particular focus on health, education, arts and culture.



http://claralionelfoundation.org

I attended my second Anti Tour show last week and had a blast. I was in full stan mode and woke up with no voice the next day, lol.


----------



## Lounorada

*At The Nice Guy in West Hollywood.*

Tumblr


----------



## Bambieee

Lounorada said:


> *At The Nice Guy in West Hollywood.*
> 
> Tumblr




Hmmmm not feeling this look...esp the shoes but lavender looks great on her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> *At The Nice Guy in West Hollywood.*
> 
> Tumblr




I love it! Only Rihanna can wear this outfit and not looking ridiculous.


----------



## Bambieee

She killed it tonight! Images via IG


----------



## Lounorada

*2016 Billboard Music Awards in Las Vegas on May 22, 2016.*
Wearing vintage Mugler dress / Manolo Blahnik shoes.

Tumblr


----------



## mkr

She looks very fresh faced here.  Nice.


----------



## BPC

I have yet to see a color look bad on her. This woman can wear just about anything and look good.


----------



## berrydiva

bpc said:


> i have yet to see a color look bad on her. This woman can wear just about anything and look good.



+1!


----------



## dangerouscurves

So jealous of her eyes.


----------



## scarlet555

she looks great, but what is up with the performances last night?  She and madonna and britney spears, and even Ariana, no good....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

My God the face is flawless.


----------



## caitlin1214

After seeing what Kim wears, there's no opinion for me regarding what Rihanna wears. She has the body for her clothes and they actually fit.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her face is just perfection. 

She's getting a lot of love for her "Love on the Brain" performance. I think she should've saved LOTB for the Grammys, personally. She has three songs in the top 20 on BB right now. She should've performed one of those.


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in NYC on May 23, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## tweegy

Her sunglasses remind me of a meme


----------



## Bambieee

Her sunglasses remind me Kool Moe Dee LOL.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those are the sunnies she designed for Dior. I don't know how I feel about them.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

So that hoodie is just a hood and sleeves.... interesting.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LOTB BBA Performance


Rihanna for Dior sunglasses

She's the first ambassador to be granted design privileges for Dior. The style name is La Forge and was (obviously) inspired by Star Trek. There are six color ways ranging from 840- 1,940.00


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> LOTB BBA Performance
> 
> 
> Rihanna for Dior sunglasses
> 
> She's the first ambassador to be granted design privileges for Dior. The style name is La Forge and was (obviously) inspired by Star Trek. There are six color ways ranging from 840- 1,940.00




I feel like on literally anyone else, they would look absurd. But on her I really actually love them?!


----------



## ManilaMama

Does anyone have a photo of her mom? I want to see how Rihanna can potentially look when she's older. She seems to have great genes. So stunning and looking more and more beautiful each year.


----------



## White Orchid

The colour of her eyes are stunning.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Those are the sunnies she designed for Dior. I don't know how I feel about them.




I like them. Wouldn't wear them personally but I appreciate them. She pulls off those odd looks cause of her confidence.


----------



## knasarae

ManilaMama said:


> Does anyone have a photo of her mom? I want to see how Rihanna can potentially look when she's older. She seems to have great genes. So stunning and looking more and more beautiful each year.



These are her parents.


----------



## knasarae

Ugh, I love those sunglasses.  So cool to find out they are Star Trek inspired cause the first thing I thought of was Geordi! I love Star Trek, but I don't spend that kinda money on sunglasses plus they'd probably look stupid on me, lmao.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> LOTB BBA Performance




RiRi lowkey/highkey had the best Prince tribute of the night. Amazing performance. 




LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna for Dior sunglasses
> 
> She's the first ambassador to be granted design privileges for Dior. The style name is La Forge and was (obviously) inspired by Star Trek. There are six color ways ranging from 840- 1,940.00



Rihanna pulls them shades off beautifully, but mere mortals should not even attempt to rock them


----------



## Lounorada

*NYC on May 24, 2016.*


Tumblr


----------



## tweegy




----------



## YSoLovely

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3365895



She a bad one. Just beautiful.


----------



## LuxePRW

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3365895


 
I just love her so much!  So beautiful!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna may have gone 'minimal and mismatching' on the underwear front, but her underwear choice was much more carefully considered than it looked, on Wednesday night.

The brunette boldly went braless in a sheer emerald dress as she stepped out in Soho, New York, brazenly flashing her black thong knickers through the wide-set lace.

Barbadian pop star Rihanna turned onlookers green with envy as she passed by with a daring yet utterly chic ensemble, thanks to the addition of colourful, catwalk-worthy accessories.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-sheer-emerald-lace-dress.html#ixzz49n0DafXe


----------



## Bambieee

Her weight gain looks sooo good on her. Okay Thickanna!


----------



## WishList986

Bambieee said:


> Her weight gain looks sooo good on her. Okay Thickanna!



I was thinking the same thing! She is simply perfection


----------



## Lola69

I saw this online from IG lol


----------



## Lounorada

Ummm... interesting [del]fugly[/del] dress  The Aquazzura sandals are really cute though.


*NYC / May 26, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Sassys

5/27/16


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> 5/27/16


 
Was there an emergency evacuation in her building?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Those shoes are cute.

And I wish I could leave my home in just a bathrobe. That looks like it is from the  Vinnie "The Chin" Giagante Collection.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She was leaving a photoshoot a 15+ hr photoshoot. 

She's been wearing a lot of green lately, wonder why.


----------



## Bambieee

Lola69 said:


> I saw this online from IG lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366290




Dirty island chick? Bc she was a kid w acne and crazy hair in an unflattering photo? Mmmkkkkay everyone has one of those. He can have several seats.

Btw that picture looks a bit photoshopped. Shrugs.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That photo is photoshopped and has been on social media for years, people are stupid.


----------



## bag-princess

if she really tweeted about hating broke *****es - and if this is a few years ago i can see her doing that - then she has to be a girl with big panties on and take whatever ish is thrown back at her!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that green dress but it's too big for her. Love the shoes too.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## dangerouscurves

I don't think she hates broke women per se. This might be the kind of situation where I think she tweeted what she tweeted, one of her relative asking her to get her some designer stuff and trying to make her feel guilty is she's not doing so. Maybe [emoji6]


----------



## 1249dcnative

Probably more like the "broke, desperate, will do anything to get it" mentality.


----------



## White Orchid

That green dress reminds me of how I used to dress my dolls.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> That green dress reminds me of how I used to dress my dolls.


  Yes!


----------



## Lounorada

*NYC, May 31, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She looks a mess as usual


----------



## ManilaMama

I wish I could peek into her accessories closet. I want to see her Rolex collection.. And I want to see all her gazillion rings, bracelets, bangles and earrings!!! 

While I'm at it.. I want to see all her shoes too... And bags... Haha!


----------



## Longchamp

I love you Riri...but please have someone lay out your wardrobe for the day.
Where are your Dior sunglasses?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Brklynjuice87 said:


> She looks a mess as usual


I read your post and thought "why??" then I scrolled down to the shoes


----------



## mkr

Are those shoes orthopedic?  Please say yes.


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> *NYC, May 31, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr



In the first pic it looks like she's saying "Yeh, I dunno 'bout these shoes y'all" 

I like everything minus the shoes...


----------



## dalinda

what's with her hairline??


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> I love you Riri...*but please have someone lay out your wardrobe for the day.*
> Where are your Dior sunglasses?










mkr said:


> Are those shoes orthopedic?  Please say yes.





somewhere - poor Lurch is searching for his shoes!!


----------



## Sassys

5/30/16


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3365895



What growing up eating cassava can do for you.


----------



## berrydiva

ManilaMama said:


> I wish I could peek into her accessories closet. I want to see her Rolex collection.. And I want to see all her gazillion rings, bracelets, bangles and earrings!!!
> 
> While I'm at it.. I want to see all her shoes too... And bags... Haha!



Someone posted awhile back that she's previously mentioned that she get's a lot of her rings and necklaces from Claire's


----------



## Sassys

Barbados 6/1/16


----------



## berrydiva

Lawd! Yes! I need an ID on that swimsuit pleaseeeeee


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Lawd! Yes! I need an ID on that swimsuit pleaseeeeee



Suga Apple Swim doesnt have a website, you can check out their Instagram if interested in their pieces.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> Someone posted awhile back that she's previously mentioned that she get's a lot of her rings and necklaces from Claire's



I'm not surprised because all her jewelry always look cheap


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks bomb in that black swim suit and the club look with the Dsquared sandals and Chloe top is cute, too. 




berrydiva said:


> Someone posted awhile back that she's previously mentioned that she get's a lot of her rings and necklaces from Claire's




I don't think she's dabbling in Claire too much anymore and hasn't for a while. She's been very loyal to Jennifer Fisher and Jacquie Aiche for a few years now. Pretty much all rings and the bra chain in the latest pics are Jacquie Aiche 

Few more. Melissa is completely on IG until it's vacation time  More from Turks and Caicos


----------



## Sassys

More in Barbados


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Suga Apple Swim doesnt have a website, you can check out their Instagram if interested in their pieces.



Thanks! I have to go to Barbados to get this...lol.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Thanks! I have to go to Barbados to get this...lol.



I just booked 2 weeks for December . love that island!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the tassel top outfit and her pink bikini. Her body looks fantastic.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> I just booked 2 weeks for December . love that island!!








*sits back down*


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


>


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


>



Have fun girl! Have a drink on at the gap for me!!!! and a chefettes *breaks down crying*


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Have fun girl! Have a drink on at the gap for me!!!! and a chefettes *breaks down crying*



Can't wait to go back to Champers, they were so good to me the last time I was there for my Birthday!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Can't wait to go back to Champers, they were so good to me the last time I was there for my Birthday!



**Runs crying out of thread**


----------



## WishList986

Sassys said:


> 5/30/16



I would not want to reach across the table to eat salsa in that top


----------



## saira1214

Sassys said:


> I just booked 2 weeks for December . love that island!!




Wave hi to my fam!! Hoping to get back there early next year!


----------



## bisousx

Ohh I miss Barbados. Jealous of you Sassys! I've Been around the world and so far still consider Barbados to have the most beautiful beaches and friendly people. Macaroni pie undid weeks of gym time for me. Wanted to go back a 2nd time last year, but broke up with my ex and had to cancel my tickets. So sad!!


----------



## tweegy

bisousx said:


> Ohh I miss Barbados. Jealous of you Sassys! I've Been around the world and so far still consider Barbados to have the most beautiful beaches and friendly people. Macaroni pie undid weeks of gym time for me. Wanted to go back a 2nd time last year, but broke up with my ex and had to cancel my tickets. So sad!!



Girl - Still go!!


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> Ohh I miss Barbados. Jealous of you Sassys! I've Been around the world and so far still consider Barbados to have the most beautiful beaches and friendly people. Macaroni pie undid weeks of gym time for me. Wanted to go back a 2nd time last year, but broke up with my ex and had to cancel my tickets. So sad!!



I'm sorry. You should still go!!! Screw him!! We stayed one week at Turtle beach Resort and one week at my old bosses house next to Sandy Lane Resort (her brother works at Sandy Lane, so he got us free day passes for the pool everyday). I was there the first week alone for 4 days and felt very safe at the resort until my cousin arrived. They treated us like queens at that resort and watched over me, because they knew I was alone for 4 days. From the moment I got out the car from the airport, the staff greeted me with birthday balloons, flowers, cake and champagne. Crazy thing is, I never told them (nor did my cousin), it was my 40th birthday bash. I am so excited to go back and spend the entire 2 weeks at the resort and to use our same driver (who took us to a house party with his friends).

You better go girl!!!!


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Girl - Still go!!



AMEN!! Screw that man.


----------



## Sassys

saira1214 said:


> Wave hi to my fam!! Hoping to get back there early next year!



I have been to all over the Caribbean, but Barbados is by far my favorite. I will say though, I was not feeling oistins. Big disappointment. Had much better food at a food truck (which I NEVER do) in Holetown.


----------



## bisousx

Oh I will, girls! I'm on vacay now with a new man haha, just reminiscing the gorgeous beaches of Barbados. The water and sand remind me of Hawaii except the locals were sooo welcoming. I loved that we went during the fish festival, got to eat lots of fried food. Have fun!!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> I have been to all over the Caribbean, but Barbados is by far my favorite. I will say though, I was not feeling oistins. Big disappointment. Had much better food at a food truck (which I NEVER do) in Holetown.




Woo sassys! I didn't know you've  been to my neck of the woods gurl! [emoji1326]



bisousx said:


> Oh I will, girls! I'm on vacay now with a new man haha, just reminiscing the gorgeous beaches of Barbados. The water and sand remind me of Hawaii except the locals were sooo welcoming. I loved that we went during the fish festival, got to eat lots of fried food. Have fun!!



Oh nice! Lol enjoy [emoji482]


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> woo sassys! I didn't know you've  been to my neck of the woods gurl! [emoji1326]
> 
> [emoji482]



yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Bambieee

bisousx said:


> Ohh I miss Barbados. Jealous of you Sassys! I've Been around the world and so far still consider Barbados to have the most beautiful beaches and friendly people. Macaroni pie undid weeks of gym time for me. Wanted to go back a 2nd time last year, but broke up with my ex and had to cancel my tickets. So sad!!




Mmmm Macaroni pie. Reminds me of home! [emoji7]


----------



## White Orchid

Can someone link me to his macaroni pie thing.  I's need a recipe :greengrin:


----------



## ManilaMama

White Orchid said:


> Can someone link me to his macaroni pie thing.  I's need a recipe :greengrin:




Make a Pyrex of baked macaroni (or buy one, same same lah)... Put in the refrigerator overnight.. In the morning slice it in a pie shape.. Drizzle Tabasco on top (optional).. Enjoy! 

Thank me later!


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, what?  That's it???  So basically oven-baked pasta with chilli sauce.  No thanks lol.



ManilaMama said:


> Make a Pyrex of baked macaroni (or buy one, same same lah)... Put in the refrigerator overnight.. In the morning slice it in a pie shape.. Drizzle Tabasco on top (optional).. Enjoy!
> 
> Thank me later!


----------



## Sassys

ManilaMama said:


> Make a Pyrex of baked macaroni (or buy one, same same lah)... Put in the refrigerator overnight.. In the morning slice it in a pie shape.. Drizzle Tabasco on top (optional).. Enjoy!
> 
> Thank me later!



Uh, that is not Macaroni pie.


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> Lol, what?  That's it???  So basically oven-baked pasta with chilli sauce.  No thanks lol.



Google it


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Lol, what?  That's it???  So basically oven-baked pasta with chilli sauce.  No thanks lol.



Guurl you better try this and shush lol 

http://insearchofyummyness.com/2011/05/30/a-change-from-mac-n-cheese/


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> Lol, what?  That's it???  So basically oven-baked pasta with chilli sauce.  No thanks lol.


looks just like Macaroni and Cheese how we make it in the South  .


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> looks just like Macaroni and Cheese how we make it in the South  .



LOL. I always say that 

I will say, in Barbados depending on where you get it, some taste like Mac & cheese from the south and some taste like it was made with a pasta sauce.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> looks just like Macaroni and Cheese how we make it in the South  .




Yep...it's the same, we just call it macaroni pie. The evaporate milk makes a world of difference in the taste vs regular milk. Most soul food recipes I've seen us use evaporate milk too.


----------



## berrydiva

ManilaMama said:


> Make a Pyrex of baked macaroni (or buy one, same same lah)... Put in the refrigerator overnight.. In the morning slice it in a pie shape.. Drizzle Tabasco on top (optional).. Enjoy!
> 
> Thank me later!



Put in the fridge overnight? So you eat it cold? That's not macaroni pie.  Well not the Caribbean way.



White Orchid said:


> Lol, what?  That's it???  So basically oven-baked pasta with chilli sauce.  No thanks lol.




Chili and Tabasco are two different flavors. I will admit that a few dashes of Tabasco on some lobster Mac n cheers is the best thing ever.


----------



## ManilaMama

I was kidding, guys! [emoji23] When I heard macaroni pie, it made me think of how I've been eating my cold mac and cheese all these years... Like pie!

I have no idea how they do it in the Caribbean! I'm sure it's good! [emoji12]


----------



## Sassys

6/2/16


----------



## berrydiva

She makes me want to book a ticket to Barbados immediately.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> She makes me want to book a ticket to Barbados immediately.



Chile, I am counting down the days to December. Hell I might go in August in addition to the 2 weeks I booked in December.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> LOL. I always say that
> 
> I will say, in Barbados depending on where you get it, some taste like Mac & cheese from the south and some taste like it was made with a pasta sauce.





berrydiva said:


> Yep...it's the same, we just call it macaroni pie. The evaporate milk makes a world of difference in the taste vs regular milk. Most soul food recipes I've seen us use evaporate milk too.




Ok. Just making sure I wasn't imagining stuff! 

Yeah, I think I put condensed cream/evaporated cream in mine also. It gives it a creamier consistency, adds more flavor, and it binds the ingredients better together.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> She makes me want to book a ticket to Barbados immediately.



Mind if I ride in your carry-on? I've never been but it is on my bucket list for sure!


----------



## White Orchid

Now that's better.

But wait.  Did you just tell me to shush?   



tweegy said:


> Guurl you better try this and shush lol
> 
> http://insearchofyummyness.com/2011/05/30/a-change-from-mac-n-cheese/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Gorgeous, as usual.


----------



## Jayne1

There's really no one like her, even with those weird tattoos and odd clothing choices, she's still stunning.  She can't be anything but stunning.


----------



## Leelee786

Jayne1 said:


> There's really no one like her, even with those weird tattoos and odd clothing choices, she's still stunning.  She can't be anything but stunning.




Completely agree! I was checking out her dior star trek shades and kept thinking this are hideous. But at the same time "damn she looks good in them". I even started wondering if I could look good in them then remembered Im not Riri smh lol


----------



## Brklynjuice87

It has to be her looks because it's sure ain't her talent


----------



## bag-princess

Brklynjuice87 said:


> It has to be her looks because it's sure ain't her talent





[emoji12]


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Now that's better.
> 
> 
> 
> But wait.  Did you just tell me to shush?



[emoji56] who me? No no no, I think you read wrong.. Maybe there was some static or sumthin.


----------



## Appetency

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Heaux looks GORGEOUS!


Very true.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Still on Vaca...

I hate how good she makes those Dior glasses look.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'd wear those sunglasses with just a T-shirt, shorts and flip-flops. And small Saint Laurent crossbody bag. Are they available now?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I will never warm up to that hand tattoo.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I will never warm up to that hand tattoo.



Agree. She is so gorgeous and it makes her look dirty.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I agree about the tat. She's got such gorgeous skin too it's a shame to adulterate it.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Agree. She is so gorgeous and it makes her look dirty.


Yes, I agree. Don't know what she was thinking.


----------



## mkr

How much jewelry is required when you go to the beach?  She has more bracelets on than I own.


----------



## GoGlam

I'm with you.  That tattoo took her over whatever tattoo edge she might have been teetering on.


----------



## mkr

But she emits I don't give a f*ck in a classy way.:sunnies


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> But she emits I don't give a f*ck in a classy way.:sunnies




Lol true, very true. I wish I had her level of confidence.


----------



## berrydiva

I feel like if she stopped the tattoo at her wrist or maybe didn't have those faint arrow marks it would look better.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I like her swimsuit and I agree with everything said about that ugly had tattoo.


----------



## White Orchid

She reminds me of my friend's little one - she piles on every piece of jewellery when left to her own devices.

She's also 3 years old :ninja:



mkr said:


> How much jewelry is required when you go to the beach?  She has more bracelets on than I own.


----------



## Sassys

Disney World


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So cute!


----------



## mkr

Kourt and Kim dressed their girls up like that Disney.

Rihanna said Oh hell no I'ma be a princess!  I love her.


----------



## tweegy

Is the kid related to her?


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Is the kid related to her?



Cousin


----------



## Sassys

6/9/16
Her dress - https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...der&siteID=TnL5HPStwNw-_z1Kk57u4tFf.u_XrMLm9w


----------



## Jayne1

She gives the impression of being hedonistic. Partying, drinking, sun loving, etc., yet she is in incredible shape and her skin glows. 

Do you think she works at it, or is this just her youth and some very good genes and at some point, very soon, she will have to become more careful to keep looking good.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> She gives the impression of being hedonistic. Partying, drinking, sun loving, etc., yet she is in incredible shape and her skin glows.
> 
> Do you think she works at it, or is this just her youth and some very good genes and at some point, very soon, she will have to become more careful to keep looking good.



Same question!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> 6/9/16
> Her dress - https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...der&siteID=TnL5HPStwNw-_z1Kk57u4tFf.u_XrMLm9w


 Gorgeous!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Jayne1 said:


> She gives the impression of being hedonistic. Partying, drinking, sun loving, etc., yet she is in incredible shape and her skin glows.
> 
> Do you think she works at it, or is this just her youth and some very good genes and at some point, very soon, she will have to become more careful to keep looking good.



Let me add snorting coke and smoking weed to that list


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

She is so pretty!


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> She gives the impression of being hedonistic. Partying, drinking, sun loving, etc., yet she is in incredible shape and her skin glows.
> 
> *Do you think she works at it, or is this just her youth and some very good genes and at some point, very soon, she will have to become more careful to keep looking good*.






good genes will only last so long - you have to be good to them!  i don't think she has to do much to stay so pretty right now but if they lifestyle continues it will start to show down the road at some point.


----------



## Lounorada

*Dinner at Giorgio Baldi Restaurant in Santa Monica, CA on June 10, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*Arriving at Nobu restaurant in Los Angeles, CA on June 11, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in London on July 1, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## White Orchid

Longing for the day those witchy pooh nails are no longer in vogue...


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Its a shame her tour is not selling well. Poor dat


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Its a shame her tour is not selling well. Poor dat



Yeah, cuz sold out or 90 percent capacity shows are complete disappointments. Wembley was a confirmed sell out, ticket touting has been a major issue for both Rih and Adele but the seats were sold. We're see when those Boxscores come out tho... Bey had a more than a few empty seats at her Wembley show as well even though it was also a confirmed sellout.

Anyway....Yes to Rih being the first to wear the Balmain resort collection. I wanted her to wear something before Kim and the lessers got their hands on it. She looks good.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I mean....... and even when she started performing it was still the same


----------



## terebina786

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I mean....... and even when she started performing it was still the same



To be fair the seats beside and beside the stage to the back aren't sold because they're totally obstructed.  With that said, her Toronto shows started that way too but then filled up a little after she started.  Her show in Toronto was definitely sold out though.

ETA:  I showed up real late to her show because I didn't care for the opening act... A lot of people did that.


----------



## qudz104

mkr said:


> Kourt and Kim dressed their girls up like that Disney.
> 
> Rihanna said Oh hell no I'ma be a princess!  I love her.



I believe that's just what all the girls that get a "princess makeover" at the bibidi bobbidi boo boutique look like.


----------



## berrydiva

Love that dress.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah, cuz sold out or 90 percent capacity shows are complete disappointments. Wembley was a confirmed sell out, ticket touting has been a major issue for both Rih and Adele but the seats were sold. We're see when those Boxscores come out tho... Bey had a more than a few empty seats at her Wembley show as well even though it was also a confirmed sellout.
> 
> Anyway....Yes to Rih being the first to wear the Balmain resort collection. I wanted her to wear something before Kim and the lessers got their hands on it. She looks good.



 Um Rihanna didn't even sell out out half of her
Wembley concert. See pics below and al of the U.K. Media reported on it


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I mean above


----------



## MrGoyard

Lounorada said:


> *Out in London on July 1, 2016.*


 Gorgeous, especially her dress and bag!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Who is this woman? Herve Leger dress and long flowy hair? Haven't seen her in this getup!



Pic: 2bp.blogspot.com


----------



## Bag*Snob

That looks like an old pic. She is missing many of her tattoos. Wait that doesn't even look like her.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

That was when they tried to make her a Beyoncé wannabe


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in Stockholm, Sweden on July 5, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Who makes that dress, Lou?


----------



## Lounorada

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Who makes that dress, Lou?


Sorry for the late reply, the dress is by Vetements 
http://www.graziashop.com/item/vetements/floral-70s-dress/B4V8


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Lounorada said:


> Sorry for the late reply, the dress is by Vetements
> http://www.graziashop.com/item/vetements/floral-70s-dress/B4V8



No problem! Thanks!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sightseeing in Prague 7/27/16

She looks great.


----------



## mkr

Are those shoes and socks or is it all one piece?  I kinda like it a lot.


----------



## Aminamina

I used to love my Dolce&Gabbana socks boots....wow was that some 15 years ago?Time flies.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wow that is such a good look! I used to hate Vetements but now their stuff is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr

I was just about to say she looks good in anything but ick.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That Fendi fur stole is gorgeous....not really seasonally appropriate but I give her a pass.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Her skin is so clear, she's glowing!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Man is she something! A stunner !


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. I love that she has a wine glass in her hand


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Sightseeing in Prague 7/27/16
> 
> She looks great.
> 
> View attachment 3423255
> View attachment 3423256
> View attachment 3423257
> View attachment 3423258
> View attachment 3423259



Only Rihanna would walk around with a glass of wine lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

_*W Mag September Issue "The Baddest B!tch of the Post-Apocalypse" 
*
They shot 24 hrs straight and she's wearing custom everything.

She ate every bit of this spread, sheesh.
*






*_


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

OVO Fest Night 2 

They are so cute, dysfunctional but still very cute together.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> OVO Fest Night 2
> 
> They are so cute, dysfunctional but still very cute together.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428875
> View attachment 3428876
> View attachment 3428877


I don't know much about their relationship only that they were together off and on for short times? How are they dysfunctional?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They've been on and off for years. It's kind of a joke amongst stans that they get together and fall out every other year. It's well documented in Drake's music, lol.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> They've been on and off for years. It's kind of a joke amongst stans that they get together and fall out every other year. It's well documented in Drake's music, lol.


Lol ooohh I gotta google them and get a laugh then. Rihanna just seems like she would ruin Drake.. He seems like a simp


----------



## berrydiva

I missed both Toronto and Barbados this year. Guess there's always next year. 

I beginning to think they'd actually make a good couple. Both on top of their game, very successful, seems like they would be a good fit. He's just so....so...I don't even know the right words....he's just so Drake.


----------



## mkr

Isn't he the one who flaked on the BET Prince tribute?


----------



## Lounorada

*W Magazine / September '16 issue.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

_Continued..._

Tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

I saw Pat McGrath post the cover last week on IG. Stunning! Rihanna takes such great editorials.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I like them together


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Two thots together


----------



## clydekiwi

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> _*W Mag September Issue "The Baddest B!tch of the Post-Apocalypse"
> *
> They shot 24 hrs straight and she's wearing custom everything.
> 
> She ate every bit of this spread, sheesh.
> *
> View attachment 3428865
> View attachment 3428866
> View attachment 3428867
> View attachment 3428868
> View attachment 3428870
> View attachment 3428871
> *_



What are the meaning behind all these pictures? I see only evil and illuminati


----------



## bisousx

clydekiwi said:


> What are the meaning behind all these pictures? I see only evil and illuminati



lol! Yeah I thought two things: she looks hot and illuminati.


----------



## clydekiwi

bisousx said:


> lol! Yeah I thought two things: she looks hot and illuminati.



Lol she does look hot but she is all about that illuminati though


----------



## Tivo

clydekiwi said:


> What are the meaning behind all these pictures? I see only evil and illuminati


Girl....Thought I was the only one.

All that burning in the background and slaves and chains and ritualistic symbolism. Glad others are woke to that mess.

Those still sleeping see "art."


----------



## clydekiwi

Tivo said:


> Girl....Thought I was the only one.
> 
> All that burning in the background and slaves and chains and ritualistic symbolism. Glad others are woke to that mess.
> 
> Those still sleeping see "art."



I see no art in those pictures. I find them disturbing.


----------



## berrydiva

Those photos looks more like BDSM imagery to me. No one appears shackled by their wrist or ankles.


----------



## WishList986

I like the dark/mysterious/disturbing photos. Art doesnt always have to be happy or beautiful.


----------



## mkr

Looks like a Mad Max movie scene.


----------



## Stephanie***

Saw her live in Munich. Never thought I'd like her live performance! I was actually impressed.... Before the concert I was so curious if it wasnt just a waste of money....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rih has signed on to play Marion Crane in the upcoming season of Bates Motel, that should be interesting.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I saw she's going to be in Ocean's Eight too.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yeah, once I read that the movie is centered around a Met Gala heist, Rih being in the movie made sense. 

The good sis has been working. She has all kinds of things up her sleeve.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Think she's more suited for Ocean's 8 than the Bates Motel. But we shall see...


----------



## Lounorada

*Sziget Fest in Budapest on August 11, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't know how to post the video directly, but it's of all the times Rih's friend was taking video instead of a pic, and it's so cute.  I love seeing how natural she is with her friends and family.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/rihanna-its-a-video?bffbstyle&utm_term=.salE3MWvE#.ieDP0nawP


----------



## mkr

Her hair looks great but UGH! a corset.  Rihanna please don't do this, you're giving Kim K the idea she made it famous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Zurich a few days ago


----------



## AEGIS

lanasyogamama said:


> I don't know how to post the video directly, but it's of all the times Rih's friend was taking video instead of a pic, and it's so cute.  I love seeing how natural she is with her friends and family.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/rihanna-its-a-video?bffbstyle&utm_term=.salE3MWvE#.ieDP0nawP




lol that's cute. You hear her accent when she's around friends and fam


----------



## Sassys

How does she not know its a video? When she is looking at the screen, there is a timer at the top of the phone showing the seconds/minutes of the video AND the red button. LMAO


----------



## mari_merry

By a headless statue of herself at the Kunst-Werke Institute for Contemporary Art in Berlin on August 16, 2016


----------



## Brklynjuice87

That's kinda cool lol


----------



## mari_merry

mari_merry said:


> By a headless statue of herself at the Kunst-Werke Institute for Contemporary Art in Berlin on August 16, 2016



Video is not working, here is a new link


----------



## mari_merry

She got booed by fans at a shambolic concert in Belgium on Thursday night - arrived almost an hour late and lip-synced the majority of her show.
Rihanna looked downcast as she went shopping at Harrods in London on August 19, 2016.










Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gian-fans-late-lip-syncing.html#ixzz4HqDAn97j


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I don't have any sympathy for anyone who goes to a Rihanna concert


----------



## mari_merry

Night out in London on August 19, 2016


----------



## kittenslingerie

That outfit would have looked much better with a simple white tank.


----------



## azania

Even her cannot make this look good


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Poor thot tries so hard. I can't wait until bey upstages her at the Vma.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That red lip is perfection.


----------



## mari_merry

After performing in 31 cities all across Europe, she's ready to call it in.

Rihanna finished her final concert headlining the V Festival in Essex, England, marking it the end of her European Anti World Tour.

The 28-year-old pop star - who had turned up late to the concert - took to social media to document her final night and cheer with the rest of her team for the tour's success.
















Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ns-showing-late-V-Festival.html#ixzz4I2TscEdO


----------



## dangerouscurves

I don't understand the comparison between her and Beyonce. They're so different in many ways. This is how I see them, Beyonce is a prom queen and Rihanna is emo. They'll never upstage one another.


----------



## AEGIS

ppl are complaining about 20 minutes late? oh please. that is not that late. i still hate her new style.


----------



## terebina786

AEGIS said:


> ppl are complaining about 20 minutes late? oh please. that is not that late. i still hate her new style.



Right.  I have never been to a concert that starts on time.  Her Toronto show said 8pm, we didn't end up going until 9pm because we knew and I didn't care for the opening act either.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

One has talent and the other doesn't, so yes being upstaged will happen. Not only was she late she lip synced her whole set.


----------



## WishList986

It's like comparing apples to oranges, different acts/different talents. 
I literally can't recall a single concert that started on time, people will find anything to complain about


----------



## BadAzzBish

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't understand the comparison between her and Beyonce. They're so different in many ways. This is how I see them, Beyonce is a prom queen and Rihanna is emo. They'll never upstage one another.


Some people thrive off the manufactured drama in an effort to uplift their "queen". Its childish competiveness that is quite pathetic imho. I miss the days where different artists could be successful all at the same time and the competition was less vicious.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brklynjuice87 said:


> One has talent and the other doesn't, so yes being upstaged will happen. Not only was she late she lip synced her whole set.



Yes and we've known this all along, still people are flocking to Rihanna's concerts and they still buy her albums. Maybe Rihanna doesn't get as wealthy as Beyonce but if she's not famous anymore, it won't be because of Beyonce.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BadAzzBish said:


> Some people thrive off the manufactured drama in an effort to uplift their "queen". Its childish competiveness that is quite pathetic imho. I miss the days where different artists could be successful all at the same time and the competition was less vicious.



Was this addressed to me?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes and we've known this all along, still people are flocking to Rihanna's concerts and they still buy her albums. Maybe Rihanna doesn't get as wealthy as Beyonce but if she's not famous anymore, it won't be because of Beyonce.



Lol ok but I would like to say Rihanna has fueled the fire herself. Her fans will drag bey and she will retweet it on Twitter. Rihanna has become so trashy to me it makes me a little mad because I use to like her lol.  She makes it so hard to root for her because I feel like she is the underdog. I wish she would just clean her up her image more. Ok I'm done lol


----------



## BadAzzBish

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Was this addressed to me?


It was a general statement but if you believe it applies to you then yes. Bye Felicia!


----------



## WishList986

BadAzzBish said:


> It was a general statement but if you believe it applies to you then yes. Bye Felicia!


My mama once said if the shoe fits, wear it and then buy it in every color


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BadAzzBish said:


> It was a general statement but if you believe it applies to you then yes. Bye Felicia!



Lol I guess that's suppose to hurt my feelings. Now if I called you out of your name you will quick to report me. Grow up


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Calling names still won't erase that ya fave is trash and a thot


----------



## mkr

Sorry.  Prince couldn't resist.


----------



## WishList986

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Calling names still won't erase that ya fave is trash and a thot


Why you in this thread thooo


----------



## Brklynjuice87

WishList986 said:


> Why you in this thread thooo



Uh because I can mind ya business


----------



## Nathalya

Sigh

Sent from my SM-J111M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Lol ok but I would like to say Rihanna has fueled the fire herself. Her fans will drag bey and she will retweet it on Twitter. Rihanna has become so trashy to me it makes me a little mad because I use to like her lol.  She makes it so hard to root for her because I feel like she is the underdog. I wish she would just clean her up her image more. Ok I'm done lol



Trashy is perception. I don't think Rihanna is. Her sartorial choices are provocative and I like that. And she has, in my opinion, a healthy sex life. A woman who has a lot of sex partners before she committed herself to one person in a serious relationship will most likely be faithful.


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> Trashy is perception. I don't think Rihanna is. Her sartorial choices are provocative and I like that. And she has, in my opinion, a healthy sex life. A woman who has a lot of sex partners before she committed herself to one person in a serious relationship will most likely be faithful.


Really?  I'm curious to know what you base your opinion on.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Really?  I'm curious to know what you base your opinion on.



From my own experience and those that I know. But if course like everything else, there are always exceptions.


----------



## Ivan4

WishList986 said:


> My mama once said if the shoe fits, wear it and then buy it in every color



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## WishList986

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Uh because I can mind ya business


Wow great 4th grade comeback


----------



## uhpharm01

White Orchid said:


> Really?  I'm curious to know what you base your opinion on.



*New Study Claims People Who’ve Had More Sexual Partners Report Unhappier Marriages*

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5698440

I saw this article awhile back.


----------



## AEGIS

This thread is so weird


----------



## Aminamina

uhpharm01 said:


> *New Study Claims People Who’ve Had More Sexual Partners Report Unhappier Marriages*
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5698440
> 
> I saw this article awhile back.


sure thing: the less you know the happier...ha


----------



## uhpharm01

Aminamina said:


> sure thing: the less you know the happier...ha


I agree


----------



## berrydiva

uhpharm01 said:


> *New Study Claims People Who’ve Had More Sexual Partners Report Unhappier Marriages*
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5698440
> 
> I saw this article awhile back.


It's so funny that I thought, before I clicked the link to read the article, I wonder if this is another one of those studies that continues to reinforce to women that they should keep low numbers of sexual partners to remain virtuous and have a happy marriage. And the first sentence reads "A widely reported new study claims that people — *especially women* — who have multiple sexual parters before tying the knot, report unhappier marriages down the line."

Personally, I feel like pieces like these are constantly made to reinforce to women this notion that they are not supposed to enjoy sex. I read the article and they even acknowledge that their definition of good marriage is arbitrary. I think I would have like to see if there were additional factors impact the participants marriages other than the woman having multiple sex partners. Did decrease/increase in sex drive, having children, hormones, spouse's loss of job, physical changes, lack of sexual compatibility, expectations of their spouse, etc play a factor as well? Never seems to be the man's fault, always the woman's fault in these type studies. Also, why only look at hetero marriage, why not examine same sex unions as well; also left out are those who are domestic partners / common law / long-term committed relationships. Do people even care about being married nowadays?

Obviously this is anecdotal and based on my own observation but I feel that women who have more than one or multiple partner(s) before "settling down"', tend to live a more satisfying sex life.


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> It's so funny that I thought, before I clicked the link to read the article, *I wonder if this is another one of those studies that continues to reinforce to women that they should keep low numbers of sexual partners to remain virtuous and have a happy marriage*. And the first sentence reads "A widely reported new study claims that people — *especially women* — who have multiple sexual parters before tying the knot, report unhappier marriages down the line."
> 
> Personally, I feel like pieces like these are constantly made to reinforce to women this notion that they are not supposed to enjoy sex. I read the article and they even acknowledge that their definition of good marriage is arbitrary. I think I would have like to see if there were additional factors impact the participants marriages other than the woman having multiple sex partners. Did decrease in sex drive, having children, hormones, spouse's loss of job, physical changes, lack of sexual compatibility, etc play a factor as well? Never seems to be the man's fault, always the woman's fault in these type studies. Also, why only look at hetero marriage, why not examine same sex unions as well; also left out are those who are domestic partners / common law / long-term committed relationships. Do people even care about being married nowadays?
> 
> Obviously this is anecdotal and based on my own observation but I feel that women who have more than one or multiple partner(s) before "settling down"', tend to live a more satisfying sex life.


I can totally see your point.


----------



## WishList986

I stopped listening to scientific studies after they tried to say that wine and chocolate are bad for you


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> It's so funny that I thought, before I clicked the link to read the article, I wonder if this is another one of those studies that continues to reinforce to women that they should keep low numbers of sexual partners to remain virtuous and have a happy marriage. And the first sentence reads "A widely reported new study claims that people — *especially women* — who have multiple sexual parters before tying the knot, report unhappier marriages down the line."
> 
> Personally, I feel like pieces like these are constantly made to reinforce to women this notion that they are not supposed to enjoy sex. I read the article and they even acknowledge that their definition of good marriage is arbitrary. I think I would have like to see if there were additional factors impact the participants marriages other than the woman having multiple sex partners. Did decrease/increase in sex drive, having children, hormones, spouse's loss of job, physical changes, lack of sexual compatibility, expectations of their spouse, etc play a factor as well? Never seems to be the man's fault, always the woman's fault in these type studies. Also, why only look at hetero marriage, why not examine same sex unions as well; also left out are those who are domestic partners / common law / long-term committed relationships. Do people even care about being married nowadays?
> 
> Obviously this is anecdotal and based on my own observation but I feel that women who have more than one or multiple partner(s) before "settling down"', tend to live a more satisfying sex life.



This!!!!! Totally agree!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

WishList986 said:


> Wow great 4th grade comeback



I could of sworn I was talking to another poster.  Where did you come from? Our conversation had nothing to do with you. Mind ya business like I said


----------



## mari_merry

Out in NYC on August 23, 2016


----------



## clydekiwi

mari_merry said:


> Out in NYC on August 23, 2016



I like this sweat suit. Can anyone ID it


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@Lounorada can you help out @clydewiki with the ID ^


----------



## clydekiwi

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @Lounorada can you help out @clydewiki with the ID ^



Thanks freespirit71 [emoji4]


----------



## Lounorada

clydekiwi said:


> I like this sweat suit. Can anyone ID it


Trapstar London  (the hoodie Rih is wearing is menswear, the women's one is cropped)
http://us.trapstarlondon.com/collections/womens


----------



## clydekiwi

Lounorada said:


> Trapstar London  (the hoodie Rih is wearing is menswear, the women's one is cropped)
> http://us.trapstarlondon.com/collections/womens



Thank you!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

clydekiwi said:


> Thanks freespirit71 [emoji4]


No worries. @Lounorada is an ID angel


----------



## Lounorada

clydekiwi said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## mari_merry

Out in NYC on August 24, 2016


----------



## mama13drama99

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Calling names still won't erase that ya fave is trash and a thot



@Brklynjuice87, my co-worker read your post during our meeting today and actually laughed out loud.  Then said, "They tried it with my new best friend!!!"  I had to remind him that not only does he not know you, but he's not even a member here (and, in general, he hates when I refer to anything tPF-related).  He cringes when he hears her voice.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

mama13drama99 said:


> @Brklynjuice87, my co-worker read your post during our meeting today and actually laughed out loud.  Then said, "They tried it with my new best friend!!!"  I had to remind him that not only does he not know you, but he's not even a member here (and, in general, he hates when I refer to anything tPF-related).  He cringes when he hears her voice.



Aww so cute. Tell your co worker I will should put some money In his PayPal account if he has one lol.


----------



## Lounorada

*NYC / August 22, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*NYC / August 25, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*NYC / August 26, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

What's with the coat? It's in the 80s


----------



## mari_merry

At Madison Square Garden in New York on August 27. 2016


----------



## mari_merry

Heading to Madison Square Garden for her VMA's performance in New York on August 28, 2016


----------



## mkr

That Gucci bag is cute.


----------



## Sassys

So, she performs at the VMA, but only dances and lip synchs a few words.


----------



## GoGlam

Seriously what was that? I'm happy I finally saw her move on stage for the first time in many years... But, man! Even when she was singing a few words, they played the track at the same time so you could barely hear her! Weird


----------



## mkr

Don't they all lip sync?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lol I knew she would do that. I read she lipped her entire concert in Belgium


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

2016 MTV Video Music Award at the Madison Square Garden in New York on August 28, 2016


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Don't they all lip sync?


No not all.


----------



## Sassys

Poor Rih, Beyonce is taking over the show.


----------



## terebina786

But her dancehall performance took me waaaayyysss back [emoji7]


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lol poor billy goat


----------



## mari_merry

VMAs


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her fans need to tell her to put down the alcohol and weed lol. Go home Rihanna you're drunk


----------



## mari_merry

More from VMAs


----------



## BagOuttaHell

From what I saw on snap she was going through the motions during the first performance.


----------



## Sassys

3rd performance was horrible. Her voice was horrible.


----------



## GoGlam

Legit thought Drake would propose to Rihanna.  That man is in love with her.


----------



## mari_merry

VMAs


----------



## Yoshi1296

Aww man I was so ready to see a proposal[emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## berrydiva

She looks beautiful.


----------



## Morgan R

Drake presenting the Vanguard Award to Rihanna and Rihanna's speech.


----------



## Nathalya

So is he friend zoned or... I  thought they were together?

Sent from my SM-J111M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They are both looking GoodT.


----------



## knasarae

Nathalya said:


> So is he friend zoned or... I  thought they were together?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J111M using PurseForum mobile app


I think they're friends with occasional benefits.


----------



## berrydiva

The more I see them together, the more I think they're really a good look for each other. She seems like a lot and a f*ckboi like Drake might just be her speed.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Here for it.


----------



## Lounorada

* At her VMA After party at Up & Down Nightclub in NYC on August 28, 2016.*
Wearing a custom jumpsuit by Thedollshousefashion

Tumblr


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great in that green and pink. 
Her performances are always horrible. I have no hope for her there.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks great in that green and pink.
> Her performances are always horrible. I have no hope for her there.



I just feel so embarrassed for her lol.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

As much as I like her, I would never spend my money to see her "perform."


----------



## Enigma78

WhitleyGilbert said:


> As much as I like her, I would never spend my money to see her "perform."



Took my nieces and nephew to her show earlier this year in london - epic fail that show, total waste of money!!! 

We saw Beyoncé a few weeks later , the difference in performance was like light and day.


----------



## White Orchid

Why is she holding that cop's hand?


----------



## White Orchid

That green suits her skin tone perfectly.  Cute outfit.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love that jumpsuit.
It was made from an instagram retailer?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks good both at the VMAs and the after party. Her face is just perfect, like Lupita Nyongo and Amber Heard's (in my opinion.)


----------



## Bag*Snob

Love that fringe jumpsuit.


----------



## Lounorada

BagOuttaHell said:


> I love that jumpsuit.
> *It was made from an instagram retailer*?


Apparently, they have a store in Manchester, England where they design and make everything in-store.
You can shop in-store or on their website.
http://www.thedollshousefashion.com/the-boutique.page
http://www.thedollshousefashion.com/products/lanna-cami-fringe-jumpsuit
It says on their instagram that Rih's jumpsuit was requested by her stylist to be made to measure and then custom dyed in that shade of green


----------



## Lounorada

*At Nobu restaurant in NYC (with Drake) on August 29, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## deltalady

Rumor has it, that's his tuxedo shirt from the VMAs.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Enigma78 said:


> Took my nieces and nephew to her show earlier this year in london - epic fail that show, total waste of money!!!
> 
> We saw Beyoncé a few weeks later , the difference in performance was like light and day.


You mean 'night and day'? Got ur vocabulary & spelling skills from ur queen [emoji23] jk!


----------



## berrydiva

Nothing sexier than wearing your man's white button down shirt as a dress.


----------



## dalinda

do tuxedo shirt usually have this kind of collar? on the first pic it seems like the the yoke on the right side is missing???


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Her makeup looks perfect in the last pics.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why did I just squeal when I read that about the shirt. I am too old for this. But idc! smh.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why did I just squeal when I read that about the shirt. I am too old for this. But idc! smh.


----------



## Sassys

deltalady said:


> Rumor has it, that's his tuxedo shirt from the VMAs.



He wore the tux on 8/28 and she is "wearing it" on the evening of 8/29. Doesn't make sense that she would be wearing his shirt lol She had changed and went to after parties and I am sure he changed and went to parties, so the tux was long taken off.


----------



## deltalady

Sassys said:


> He wore the tux on 8/28 and she is "wearing it" on the evening of 8/29. Doesn't make sense that she would be wearing his shirt lol She had changed and went to after parties and I am sure he changed and went to parties, so the tux was long taken off.


Ok


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> He wore the tux on 8/28 and she is "wearing it" on the evening of 8/29. Doesn't make sense that she would be wearing his shirt lol She had changed and went to after parties and I am sure he changed and went to parties, so the tux was long taken off.


Wait. Why does this mean she couldn't have worn it the next day? I don't follow.

I don't think it's the same shirt btw.


----------



## sdkitty

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Her makeup looks perfect in the last pics.


her brows look like they're drawn on....someone her age should have plenty of natural brow.....just curious


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Wait. Why does this mean she couldn't have worn it the next day? I don't follow.
> 
> I don't think it's the same shirt btw.



8/28 was the show - after the show, he would have gone to his hotel or her place to change clothes for the after parties. She also changed clothes
Lets say, they came back to her place in NYC or her hotel, the night of 8/28 (morning of 8/29) after the parties. Why would she pull out his shirt, instead of picking something from her own closet to wear the night of 8/29. Makes no sense to me. Now, if she went back to his place right after the VMA's and then went out the next day and didn't have anything to wear but gowns, then it would make sense to grab his shirt.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> 8/28 was the show - after the show, he would have gone to his hotel or her place to change clothes for the after parties. She also changed clothes
> Lets say, they came back to her place in NYC or her hotel, the night of 8/28 (morning of 8/29) after the parties. *Why would she pull out his shirt, instead of picking something from her own closet to wear the night of 8/29.* Makes no sense to me. Now, if she went back to his place right after the VMA's and then went out the next day and didn't have anything to wear but gowns, then it would make sense to grab his shirt.


For the sexy factor of it? Or for the controversy factor of it? Or both.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ok I saw on shaderoom that she has a new tattoo of a shark that he gave her. The pic of the shark is on his instagram. 

The speculation is that they are engaged.


----------



## dalinda

it would be so awesome if they were already engaged for a while but kept it under covers...like if they made a deal that both of them would focus on their careers for x years but after each of them reaches their goals they would be together ...i know i'm dreaming


----------



## terebina786

I hope this is a real relationship.  They remind me so much of me and my husband... semi-ratchet chick and captain save-a-hoe LOL.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Drake is one sappy boy and I can't help thinking of that girl who looks like Drake every time I see Drake. But I'm glad if they end up being in a relationship.


----------



## Lounorada

*NYC / Sept 2, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ok I saw on shaderoom that she has a new tattoo of a shark that he gave her. The pic of the shark is on his instagram.
> 
> The speculation is that they are engaged.


putting something permanent on your skin because of some guy (or woman) is a bad idea (think Jonny Depp).  If they're in a relationship and he's treating her well, good for them.  I doubt she's ready for marriage.


----------



## justthefacts

dalinda said:


> do tuxedo shirt usually have this kind of collar? on the first pic it seems like the the yoke on the right side is missing???



You are correct, that's not his shirt.  That is a dress.


----------



## terebina786

sdkitty said:


> putting something permanent on your skin because of some guy (or woman) is a bad idea (think Jonny Depp).  If they're in a relationship and he's treating her well, good for them.  I doubt she's ready for marriage.



Well it's not like it's his name or face.  Even if they do part ways, he holds a place in her heart because they've always been friends.  But I'm also biased.  I have a heart tattooed inside my ring finger for my husband lol.


----------



## sdkitty

terebina786 said:


> Well it's not like it's his name or face.  Even if they do part ways, he holds a place in her heart because they've always been friends.  But I'm also biased.  I have a heart tattooed inside my ring finger for my husband lol.


a heart is timeless.  not so sure about a shark


----------



## AEGIS

dalinda said:


> it would be so awesome if they were already engaged for a while but kept it under covers...like if they made a deal that both of them would focus on their careers for x years but after each of them reaches their goals they would be together ...i know i'm dreaming



What more do either of them need to achieve?


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> For the sexy factor of it? Or for the controversy factor of it? Or both.




That's exactly why she would wear his shirt if she did. She has enough clothing or could have someone bring her something lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna made headlines this week after her on/off boyfriend Drake professed his love for her during the MTV VMAs on Sunday.

And it's no wonder the Hotline Bling hit-maker is smitten with the 28-year-old Barbadian beauty as she hit the stage for her Anti World Tour in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania on Saturday night.

The Work singer looked sensationally sizzling in a pair of sexy leather chaps as she gave concertgoers an eyeful of her pert bottom.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ther-chaps-Anti-World-Tour.html#ixzz4JKVW7PFO


----------



## mari_merry

Night out in New York on September 4, 2016


----------



## GoGlam

The color of that fur is fantastic... I'm not excited about her looking like a velour heart though... No thanks.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Isn't that the heart shaped fur coat from Hedi Slimane's last collection for YSL? It looks great!


----------



## mari_merry

Out in New York on September 5, 2016


----------



## YSoLovely

mari_merry said:


> Night out in New York on September 4, 2016




Ok, now THIS... is AMAZING


----------



## AEGIS

No to that denim look


----------



## Tivo

I need Rihanna to go back to getting me my life to her outfits. She's been falling off a bit.


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> putting something permanent on your skin because of some guy (or woman) is a bad idea (think Jonny Depp).  If they're in a relationship and he's treating her well, good for them.  I doubt she's ready for marriage.



Its not his name or his face, so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That coat is everything. Only her.


----------



## mkr

I want to know what she puts on her face.  It is flawless.


----------



## Vienna

mari_merry said:


> Night out in New York on September 4, 2016



Yikes!! Flashback to my childhood....


----------



## mari_merry

Out in New York on September 6, 2016


----------



## mkr

I've never seen a fur fanny pack before.


----------



## mari_merry

At the launch of FENTY PUMA By Rihanna at Bergdоrf Gооdman in New York on September 6, 2016


----------



## Lounorada

*Rihanna for CR Fashion Book.*

Tumblr


----------



## August_Lee

She looks gorgeous

Also, I wish anyone else other than Terry Richardson took these pics


----------



## Yoshi1296

August_Lee said:


> She looks gorgeous
> 
> Also, I wish anyone else other than Terry Richardson took these pics



I agree. He is also...kind of a creep.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those pics are horrible. I don't know why anybody still works with him.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She could have been a model. The camera loves her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love how she dresses sexy without showing tons of skin. Take note Kardashians.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

lanasyogamama said:


> I love how she dresses sexy without showing tons of skin. Take note Kardashians.



That's a joke right?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Not really, lol.  I mean, she's not Kate Middleton, but I feel like she isn't constantly in sheer, cut outs etc.  I mean sometimes she is, like the Met gala dress, but it's not her only move.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Ok you can have your opinion lol. I will say some of her outfits are sheer and see through. Rihanna is not someone that is classy off stage


----------



## lanasyogamama

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Ok you can have your opinion lol. I will say some of her outfits are sheer and see through. Rihanna is not someone that is classy off stage



[emoji8] I hear ya.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Stan bias aside, Rihanna wears a lot more clothes than she used to. She has moments when she's skinning out but more often than not she's pretty covered these days.

I picked up a cropped hoodie from her Puma collection. Only Rihanna would have me out here wearing Puma. She's done wonders for that brand.


----------



## mari_merry

Headed to "Giorgio Baldi" restaurant in Santa Monica, CA on September 14, 2016


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ugh. I want to like her Fenty sportswear line, but I just don't.
It's at once sadly derivative (Norma Kamali x Everest), overworked and just silly.


----------



## Deco

JetSetGo! said:


> Ugh. I want to like her Fenty sportswear line, but I just don't.
> It's at once sadly derivative (Norma Kamali x Everest), overworked and just silly.


I loved Kamali+Everest. I think I bought every damn piece in that line and still wear them lovingly.

Ok, I confess that I collect Kamali.  And Byron Lars.


----------



## tweegy

Vienna said:


> Yikes!! Flashback to my childhood....
> View attachment 3460170



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] OMG!!! NAILED IT 

I'm dying laughing here!!! 

She looks like a giant tickle me Elmo wth


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in NYC / September 21, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*NYC / September 22, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I notice she never wear bags likes hermes, celine , or bal


----------



## terebina786

Lounorada said:


> *Out in NYC / September 21, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3475775



I love this look.


----------



## WishList986

So tempted to go back to fake nails every time I see them claws


----------



## andjela

I love her " I don't care what I am wearing " style.. She is such a fashion icon, but she is beautiful and so hot, if she wears a garbage bag, it would be trendy..


----------



## SakuraSakura

Lounorada said:


> *NYC / Sept 2, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr



I dig this outfit. There's something about it that I like and I can't place my finger on it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks a mess 90% of the time because she doesn't care, but when she's on she's ON.


----------



## Aminamina

Her friend's got robots hairdo


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Put on an oversized shirt dress and furry boots if you want to. It will not look that good.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BagOuttaHell said:


> Put on an oversized shirt dress and furry boots if you want to. It will not look that good.



I think I'm one of the few who don't think she can make anything look good. I like some of the crazy stuff she wears but not all


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in Paris on September 26, 2016. *

Tumblr


----------



## tweegy

Why are people dressing like they're homeless lately...


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I can almost tell when she dresses herself lol


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> Why are people dressing like they're homeless lately...


Yes all the homeless people I know wear fur shoes


----------



## BagOuttaHell

and carry louis bags.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Yes all the homeless people I know wear fur shoes


Well doll, she could have rummaged for a shaggy carpet and fashioned a coat.. creativity doll..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rih has been named a "Global Ambassador for Education" in a partnership with Global Citizen and her Claire Lionel foundation. Love that she's using her influence and celebrity to do some good. 

Via Vogue:




She's also presenting her spring line for Puma at PFW today. Never did I ever think Puma and Paris Fashion Week would be in the same sentence. I'm proud of my girlie, lol.


----------



## 1249dcnative

I don't think I've ever seen anyone do a sweater strip like that before; kudos to her if it's a Fenty item; I'm glad it released in winter so I don't have to see it walking around the streets during the summer.


----------



## Lounorada

*Out for dinner in NYC.*

Tumblr


----------



## White Orchid

That is such a weird ensemble but somehow she makes it work.  Go figure.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Puma X Fenty S/S '17 Paris Fashion Week 

This collection is much lighter than the first. I love the colors and saw a few things I wouldn't mind getting my hands on, including a pair of olive furry slides.


----------



## White Orchid

Wow, for a minute I thought this was one of those Hijab fashion shows. She's so pretty.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

The collection look like something Kanye would make. Not impressed


----------



## White Orchid

To be honest, I'm kinda relieved big, baggy hooded tops are back in.  They camouflage a multitude of flaws lol.


----------



## Deco

With a face like that, she can make a turd outfit look good.  Too bad the customers buying her turd outfits will not have faces to eclipse the outfit's shortcomings.

I'm not saying her outfits are bad.  Just that her face is so gorgeous that it's an unfair marketing advantage


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kanye wishes, lol. No stan sh!t.


----------



## mkr

Does she wear blue contacts?


----------



## Tivo

That FACE.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Those models look rather interesting.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They are all gorg.


----------



## ManilaMama

I live in a tropical country and can never get away with those oversize hooded jackets! Such a shame.. Would be nice to try them on!


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> Does she wear blue contacts?



Her eyes are green hazel


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Dior S/S '17 Presentation

Slayed.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Ooh look something I like. Good job rih!


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Does she wear blue contacts?



She has gorgeous green eyes. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jayne1

Decophile said:


> With a face like that, she can make a turd outfit look good.  Too bad the customers buying her turd outfits will not have faces to eclipse the outfit's shortcomings.
> 
> I'm not saying her outfits are bad.  Just that her face is so gorgeous that it's an unfair marketing advantage


That's what I say.

She is so darn gorgeous, plus has the body, to wear all kinds of odd things.  But who else can do that?  She's the only one who can wear her own clothes and look great.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jesus. Even her baby hair is in formation.


----------



## Lounorada

*Out for dinner in Paris on September 29, 2016. *

Tumblr


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> She has gorgeous green eyes. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Yep, her eyes - not to mention her skin colour - are her best features IMO.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

White Orchid said:


> Yep, her eyes - not to mention her skin colour - are her best features IMO.



And I would add her smile.


----------



## mkr

Her skin is to beautiful.

Oh so she was in Paris the same time as Kim.  I'm sure they spent some quality time together. Pffft.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

She is so pretty!


----------



## WishList986

I can't find a single thing I don't like about her


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Photoshoot in Paris/IG

I like the faux locs.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> *Out for dinner in Paris on September 29, 2016. *
> 
> Tumblr



These boots are from her second collection with Manolo, the furry boots from a few pages back are as well. I really like them.


----------



## Lounorada

*At JFK Airport on October 3, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She gives hope to people with big feet.


----------



## Sassys

How is security suppose to protect you; if they are carrying your bags?


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> How is security suppose to protect you; if they are carrying your bags?


Well they can throw the bags at you...that's all I got.


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> *At JFK Airport on October 3, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3484250
> 
> View attachment 3484253


Riri...faux dreads??? Rilly???


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Well they can throw the bags at you...that's all I got.


----------



## berrydiva

Those faux locs look heavy as all get down.


----------



## Nathalya

mkr said:


> Well they can throw the bags at you...that's all I got.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lol she looks so dumb


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ She looks like a second grader wearing her coat like that...at least that's how I remember stupidly wearing my coats around that age.

NYC Oct 4th/IG

With a face like that she can pull off damn near everything. She's gorgeous.


----------



## Sandi.el

Not feeling the dlocks


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She looks even more stupid now that I seen more pics lol.


----------



## ManilaMama

Side Show Bob vibes!


----------



## WishList986

Different strokes for different folks, but she still looks bomb


----------



## ManilaMama

WishList986 said:


> Different strokes for different folks, but she still looks bomb



OT but I had to click on your avatar. THOSE Gucci mules are bomb!! [emoji106] I can never find them in my size here!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Gorg.


----------



## young breezy

Love those white sneaker boots shes wearing at the airport. Would get but white shoes never really work out for me..


----------



## mkr

No thank you.


----------



## WishList986

ManilaMama said:


> OT but I had to click on your avatar. THOSE Gucci mules are bomb!! [emoji106] I can never find them in my size here!!


Thank you lovely! They are my most prized possession, I got them online from Neiman Marcus a couple months back


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

10/5/16

She looks bomb. She cut the dreads and I like them even more.


----------



## tweegy

Im sorry, I loves me some RiRi. But I can't get onboard with this hairstyle lmao!! And even worse that someone pointed out she looks like sideshow bob - I die!


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 10/5/16
> 
> She looks bomb. She cut the dreads and I like them even more.


There's something about all of this that just works on her and that red colour is just fire on her.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 10/5/16
> 
> She looks bomb. She cut the dreads and I like them even more.



Someone forgot to steam/iron that dress. You can see the creases where it was folded in the package.


----------



## summer2815

Her face is just stunning.  Her skin is flawless.


----------



## Jayne1

I keep repeating myself.  There's no one like her. She can do anything. If someone doesn't like the look, she'll have changed it by tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Love the red dress


----------



## Sandi.el

That red dress is nothing but  flame emojis


----------



## berrydiva

I like the dreads better now that they're cut short...they still look heavy. I see you Rih...the dreads, the ankh, Isis has been showing a lot lately.


----------



## mkr

I'm not a fur fan but I'm really digging this one.  Don't like the hair.

For a minute there I thought she was covering up a naked hoohoo with the fur.


----------



## Lounorada

That red silk/satin dress looks really cheap and ill-fitting, not cute.
The hair is absolutely hideous looking it distracts from her beautiful face. Still waiting for her to go back to the pixie cut.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 10/5/16
> 
> She looks bomb. She cut the dreads and I like them even more.



Rih wears red really well. 
The dress doesn't fit her properly, imo, and I'm still undecided about the locs, otherwise this would have been a flawless victory


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> Rih wears red really well.
> The dress doesn't fit her properly, imo, and I'm still undecided about the locs, otherwise this would have been a flawless victory


Girl! I aint seen you round these parts in forevers!


----------



## YSoLovely

tweegy said:


> Girl! I aint seen you round these parts in forevers!



The revamp scared me off 
Brangelina brought me back, but life's been busy


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> The revamp scared me off
> Brangelina brought me back, but life's been busy


Doll it be cray!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't understand how her lips are just perfection. Whatever she puts on them. Perfection.


----------



## tulipfield

Lounorada said:


> *NYC / September 22, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr



I love this.  It's like old Hollywood meets sci fi.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Nobody's looking at that dress they're looking past that dress. Her body looks amazing.


----------



## mrsinsyder

*Rihanna and Drake Split Again*
October 10, 2016 @ 8:43 PM 

Until we meet again, Aubrih! Rihanna and Drake, who have been dating on and off for seven years, have split again, multiple sources confirm to _Us Weekly._

"She doesn't want to be held down," a source close to the Barbadian beauty tells _Us._ A second insider adds, "They will always be close. If they end up together, it could happen, but not now."

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/rihanna-and-drake-split-again-w444209


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hmmm a lot of different reports.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I don't know why people took this relationship seriously lol.


----------



## tweegy

mrsinsyder said:


> *Rihanna and Drake Split Again*
> October 10, 2016 @ 8:43 PM
> 
> Until we meet again, Aubrih! Rihanna and Drake, who have been dating on and off for seven years, have split again, multiple sources confirm to _Us Weekly._
> 
> "She doesn't want to be held down," a source close to the Barbadian beauty tells _Us._ A second insider adds, "They will always be close. If they end up together, it could happen, but not now."
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/rihanna-and-drake-split-again-w444209


Noooooooo!! Ri-rake!! WHY






*Not really devastated*


----------



## RedPlanet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Nobody's looking at that dress they're looking past that dress. Her body looks amazing.


Yeah... I was all, "She's wearing a DRESS???" Her body is looking so good right now. I don't dig the dreds or the dress particularly, but I don't care. She is so amazing.


----------



## morgan20

No I don't like the hair


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in NYC on October 18, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*Out for dinner in NYC on October 18, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in NYC on October 20, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## White Orchid

I like her hair in these recent shots.  Still don't like her fashion sense though lol.


----------



## ManilaMama

Lounorada said:


> *Out in NYC on October 18, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr



I will straight up be laughed out of town if I walked around with my button down shirt peeking out from under a denim skirt like this! [emoji23]

But hey, she's Riri and she has the confidence for everything!

EDIT -- Love her Rolex here. Can anyone guesstimate the size she wears? Think it's a 36mm?


----------



## bag-princess

She has real style! Even when she wears something you don't like even though it looks fabulous on her. Unlike another famous singer we all know! [emoji6]  Rhi Rhi looks like a woman that could get dressed in 6 minutes with things  she threw together at the last minute and slay!


----------



## mkr

I love her hair here.


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> *Out in NYC on October 18, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr


This is nuts! But why don't I hate it?


----------



## mkr

Tivo said:


> This is nuts! But why don't I hate it?


Because it looks good!


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> Noooooooo!! Ri-rake!! WHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not really devastated*



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She looks a hot mess. Fashion icon fail lol


----------



## Lounorada

*On the set of 'Ocean's Eight' in NYC on November 3, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> She has real style! Even when she wears something you don't like even though it looks fabulous on her. Unlike another famous singer we all know! [emoji6]  Rhi Rhi looks like a woman that could get dressed in 6 minutes with things  she threw together at the last minute and slay!


I agree!

In fact, I can never figure out if she took her time with her outfits, or just threw them on with little thought, but they always work.  But only on her!


----------



## bag-princess

*Rihanna Is the First Woman to Win 'Shoe of the Year'*


Fenty just jumped over Yeezy. Rihannna's Fenty x Puma creeper has been named Shoe of the Year by Footwear News, succeeding last year's winner, Kanye West's Yeezy Boost 350 sneaker. (The Adidas Stan Smith sneaker won the year before.) RiRi is also the first woman to receive the award, which counts as a major win with sneaker culture remaining fairly male-dominated. The singer-turned-desinger took to Instagram to celebrate the news: "To God be the Glory!!! What a blessing to be honored with this prestigious award, and to be the first woman receiving "SHOE OF THE YEAR" at #FNAA!! Never could I have imagined the amount of support and love we got from around the world for #THECREEPER !!! Thank you ...


Rihanna's Fenty creeper, which brought an unexpected punk aesthetic to the sneaker world, proved to be a major success after the first iteration of the shoe sold out in three hours. The design soon permeated the style set (and soon enough, our Instagram feeds) as the likes of Gigi Hadid and Cara Delevingne were seen sporting a pair. According to _FN_, the creeper was the sole choice for the annual award.


The star presented her debut Fenty x Puma collection at NYFW in February and followed up with a second range during Paris Fashion Week in September. Rihanna will be accepting her accolade at the _Footwear News_ Achievement Awards in New York on November 29.


http://www.harpersbazaar.com/fashion/designers/news/a18693/rihanna-wins-shoe-of-the-year/


----------



## troubadour

*http://www.harpersbazaar.com/fashio...nveils-second-manolo-blahnik-shoe-collection/*
*Rihanna Reveals Second Manolo Blahnik Collection*
*The new range is inspired by Timberland boots.*







Ella Alexander
Nov 14, 2016

Rihanna and Manolo Blahnik have teamed up again for a second footwear collection.

The range, entitled Savage, comprises three styles of boots, reports _WWD_. Inspired by Timberland, a brand Rihanna loves, the collection is also reflective of the singer's love of shearling and suede.







 

There is, of course, a thigh-high style, this time lined with sheep-skin and featuring a laser-cut floral brocade design, in keeping with Rihanna's latest Marie Antoinette-themed Fenty x Puma collection.







 

There is also a lace-up knee-length style, featuring fur trim running up and down the sides, as well as ankle-boots with fur trim, inspired by a previous Manolo Blahnik design worn by Jennifer Lopez and Beyoncé.







 

The limited-edition collection goes on sale on November 16 at Manoloblahnik.com and select stores.

From:  Harper's BAZAAR UK


----------



## bag-princess

go 'head and make your money Rhi Rhi!!  

i don't like those black ones but the other two are HOT!!!


----------



## mkr

I love all of them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Footwear News Achievement Awards 11/29/16

Her Puma creeper won Shoe of the Year, she's the first woman to win the award. 

Hate the outfit (it's Vetements) but her face and those jewels are gorgeous.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Look when you have a face like that it really don't matter.


----------



## cdtracing

Rhi Rhi pulls off the craziest styles.  Don't know what it is but she can pull it off when no one else could!


----------



## berrydiva

i don't even understand what she's wearing. A skirt + long sleeve shirt + gloves or is it all in one?


----------



## mkr

Is that Cuba Gooding Jr. at the bar??  Looks like he's been there a while...


----------



## Deco

I've seen her in some crazy azz messes that I thought she still pulled off brilliantly. This is not one of them, and it's not even crazy.  Her outfit looks frumpy.

Face is perfection as per usual.


----------



## Tivo

mkr said:


> Is that Cuba Gooding Jr. at the bar??  Looks like he's been there a while...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

mkr said:


> Is that Cuba Gooding Jr. at the bar??  Looks like he's been there a while...


Ouch. lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

My girlie scored 8 Grammy nods. No AOTY nod but I'm glad she was recognized. Anti is a great body of work. 

Misc pics from recent Barbados 50th Independence Festivities


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cont...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Filming Oceans 8


----------



## mkr

Prince Harry and Rihanna - what an interesting couple they would make.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

12/6/16

I love this.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Her faux locs look cute.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Prince Harry and Rihanna - what an interesting couple they would make.


The royal gossip lover in me would relish this liaison!   The only reason I lament the loss of Fergie - no one did a toe-sucking scandal like she did.


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> The royal gossip lover in me would relish this liaison!   The only reason I lament the loss of Fergie - no one did a toe-sucking scandal like she did.



No way in HELL the Queen of England is going to allow a black woman or man in her family. Never going to happen.


----------



## Chloe302225

Sassys said:


> No way in HELL the Queen of England is going to allow a black woman or man in her family. Never going to happen.


Harry's current girlfriend Meghan Markle is black though.


----------



## Sassys

Chloe302225 said:


> Harry's current girlfriend Meghan Markle is black though.



Not married to her. That's not going to happen. I'm sure he is allowed to have his "play thing", but that is as far as it will go.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Not married to her. That's not going to happen. I'm sure he is allowed to have his "play thing", but that is as far as it will go.


She is 90...not sure how much longer she'll be around but she really seemed to have fallen back from being super rigid after Diana's death. Charles' mistress is part of the crew...I can't see why she wouldn't let him marry a black woman at this point.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^He's also never going to be king so he gets more wiggle room than his brother. Obviously not Rihanna level wiggle room though. Chelsy Davy wouldn't marry him because she wasn't suited to the lifestyle and she was a lawyer not a celebrity.


----------



## Chloe302225

Sassys said:


> Not married to her. That's not going to happen. I'm sure he is allowed to have his "play thing", but that is as far as it will go.


The Queen doesn't meddle or control her children's lives as much as people think she does. I think this shown by the amount of controversies each children has had without her involvement or help. She has definitely taken on the approach of letting them do their own thing. I don't know how serious Harry's relationship is but I don't see her opposing it if was really serious about it.


----------



## Chloe302225

berrydiva said:


> She is 90...not sure how much longer she'll be around but she really seemed to have fallen back from being super rigid after Diana's death. Charles' mistress is part of the crew...I can't see why she wouldn't let him marry a black woman at this point.


I think she might have a while if her mother living to 101 is any indication.


----------



## mkr

The Queen has gotten a lot cooler over the last 10 years.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sassys said:


> No way in HELL the Queen of England is going to allow a black woman or man in her family. Never going to happen.



I think Princess Di has a better chance of coming back from the dead.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> *Rhi Rhi pulls off the craziest styles*.  Don't know what it is but she can pull it off when no one else could!





Deco said:


> *I've seen her in some crazy azz messes that I thought she still pulled off brilliantly.* This is not one of them, and it's not even crazy.  Her outfit looks frumpy.
> 
> Face is perfection as per usual.



she has awesome style!!!!




mkr said:


> Prince Harry and Rihanna - what an interesting couple they would make.




i would so get behind that!!!  i would be there for it all!!!




Sassys said:


> Not married to her. That's not going to happen. I'm sure he is allowed to have his "play thing", but that is as far as it will go.





i am no where near as old as the queen but i have learned to never say never in this life!   people said he would never date a black girl - at least out in the open - years ago but there she is.


----------



## bisousx

lmao harry looks so happy to be next to rihanna. as for her.. i'm jealous she got so close .. he's still hot AF


----------



## bisousx

Chloe302225 said:


> The Queen doesn't meddle or control her children's lives as much as people think she does. I think this shown by the amount of controversies each children has had without her involvement or help. She has definitely taken on the approach of letting them do their own thing. I don't know how serious Harry's relationship is but I don't see her opposing it if was really serious about it.



It'd be nice to see him get married but I seriously don't think he ever will. He's just too much of a party guy.


----------



## Chloe302225

bisousx said:


> It'd be nice to see him get married but I seriously don't think he ever will. He's just too much of a party guy.


Really? Well in the past I would say he was but in recent years he has really settled down and matured. He is also being given more and more formal responsibilities to carry out which I think speaks to his state of mind. Judging by most of his recent interviews he seems to have his eyes set on marriage and  babies. I think for Harry is, the problem is  that he seems to be attracted to more free-spirited, hippy-like women who don't like or want to handle the pressure and sometimes rigidity that being in the Royal Family will call for.


----------



## WishList986

I'd like to see him stay single as a f-you to the usual order of things. But also I'd just be jealous of whomever he married.


----------



## Deco

WishList986 said:


> I'd like to see him stay single as a f-you to the usual order of things. But also I'd just be jealous of whomever he married.


Remember when William was the hot one and Harry was the awkwad goof in his shadow?  Yeah, that lasted a minute.


----------



## mkr

Maybe Harry "wants" to get married and have a family because he is supposed to want that.  He is an extrovert and seems to handle the spotlight very well.

And Rihanna looked very proper and behaving herself in those pics.


----------



## Lounorada

Rihanna & Harry would make one incredibly good looking, power-couple. I'd be here for that.
Go get him Rih.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think Princess Di has a better chance of coming back from the dead.



Exactly! The monarchy is bigger than just the queen. It will be a cold day in hell before a black is allowed to be in the family. Never going to happen.


----------



## mkr

I would like to think that they hooked up on the down low while they were there.


----------



## Sandi.el

mkr said:


> I would like to think that they hooked up on the down low while they were there.



Same, Rihanna could turn him out [emoji23]

But we all know it could never be a public thing


----------



## floatinglili

^^tbh I find that kind of talk insulting. I'm not a fan of the monarchy by any stretch whatsoever but to call them white supremacists is surely wrong


----------



## jiangjiang

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think Princess Di has a better chance of coming back from the dead.



Hahahaha you are too funny! 

Despite that, Ms Markle is a divorcee!


----------



## bisousx

floatinglili said:


> ^^tbh I find that kind of talk insulting. I'm not a fan of the monarchy by any stretch whatsoever but to call them white supremacists is surely wrong



It's not pleasant to think about, but life isn't pleasant. A classic example of this is Prince Albert.


----------



## Sassys

NYC


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those thighs are looking thick, Rih. Her coat game is STRONG.

Pics from the last week or so...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That shearling coat. I die.


----------



## berrydiva

That shearling is just beautiful. I hate seeing people drag their coats on these dirty azz NYC streets....all I can think is that they're walking back into their home dragging all that filth with them.


----------



## WishList986

Thick thighs save lives. God, she's perfection


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

WishList986 said:


> Thick thighs save lives. God, she's perfection


Haha. I like it. 

Love that stearling coat too.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## cdtracing

Love the Shearling coat!!!


----------



## WishList986

There is no hair color that would not work on her!


----------



## mkr

I love all of it.  But that engine and propeller look like their part of her headgear.


----------



## YSoLovely

Usually not a fan of this type of blonde on her, but she looks BOMB here. Love the shoot


----------



## Tivo




----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Hate the hair.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I live for her sexy confidence.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She bodied this shoot, I love every single picture.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## berrydiva

I love this shoot!


----------



## terebina786

That last trench coat is is EVERYTHING!


----------



## Deco

Love all the clothes too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

There is no doubt in my mind that she could have been a super model.


----------



## Ladybug09

mkr said:


> I love all of it.  But that engine and propeller look like their part of her headgear.


yep, my first thought was it looked like a propeller crown.


----------



## Ladybug09

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3600183
> View attachment 3600185
> View attachment 3600186
> View attachment 3600187
> View attachment 3600188
> View attachment 3600189
> View attachment 3600190


Love the photo with the guys.


----------



## knasarae

Ladybug09 said:


> Love the photo with the guys.


That's my favorite too.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that she could have been a super model.


She IS a supermodel.


----------



## Tivo

"Slay trick, or you get e-lim-inated!"


----------



## CeeJay

Nuts! .. looks like they did the photoshoot at the Van Nuys Airport; I'm literally 5 minutes away (which is not great re: the plane/jet noise!).  I would have totally gone over if I knew about this .. love Rihanna and she looks FABULOUS!


----------



## Lounorada

*At the 2017 Roc Nation Pre-GRAMMY Brunch in LA on February 11, 2017. *
Wearing a Delpozo S/S'17 outfit / Jill Heller, Cartier & David Webb jewellery / Benedetta Bruzziches clutch.

Tumblr


----------



## Sassys

Love this!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love all of it. Yesterday and today.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the dress, but I find her tattoos so distracting.


----------



## terebina786

Not a big fan of this dress... it looks very Halloween.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This outfit is pretty boring for her, she usually blows me away.


----------



## WishList986

She makes me want an underboob tat so bad, until I remember that my boobs are too big ;(


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Love this!!
> 
> View attachment 3603963
> View attachment 3603964




She looks fabulous!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> She makes me want an underboob tat so bad, until I remember that my boobs are too big ;(


That's actually the next tat I'm getting...I have big boobs too...go for it if you really want it


----------



## berrydiva

She looks great. I wish that top was a different color but I love that outfit.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> That's actually the next tat I'm getting...I have big boobs too...go for it if you really want it


Just the inspiration I needed, viva la big boobs


----------



## Deco

Jay Z looks thinner.  Am I imagining?


----------



## berrydiva

I don't understand how she didn't win an award for the night either. I don't love Rihanna's music but her album seemed to move and she had hits.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

berrydiva said:


> I don't understand how she didn't win an award for the night either. I don't love Rihanna's music but her album seemed to move and she had hits.


I thought she should've got Song of the Year.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looked gorgeous last night.

My feelings were hurt for my girl, she DESERVED. They give her 8 nods, sat her front row, had the camera in her face most of the night, only to send her home with nothing. She put out what many would agree is the best album of her career thus far only to be shut out. Work was a huge record, 9 weeks at number one, 4x plat, it should've been the obvious choice for ROY. Aside from Views, Anti is the only album realeased last year that is still top 20 on the BB album chart, like...how?!

She seemed to take it well, tho. She sat in the audience with her flask, dancing and having fun. 











She's far more gracious than I because I would've bounced my a$$ right on out of there after Urban Contemp.


----------



## berrydiva

It's strange...I honestly think AOY should've gone to Beyonce, ROY gone to Rihanna and SOY gone to Adele. Outside of 'Hello', I don't know any other songs from 25 that received album play. Work was #4 on the chart at the end of the year vs Hello which was #35...makes no sense....it's supposedly not fully based on album sales so that's not the reason. I will never understand the rational and partly why I stopped watching these BS award shows ages ago. But like I said about the Oscars, these black & other non-white artists need to stop looking to the Grammys for validation...#theywantyourmusicbutnotyou #giveyourownawards #letthemcometoyou


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hell, she should've gotten a nod for AOY, tbh. Justin Beiber didn't do anything but take up space but I guess three black artists being up for the award was a bit too much...

The Grammys are in need of a major overhaul from top to bottom. I even felt away about Bowie. He went 30 yrs without an award, dies and ends up with 5. Why weren't they recognizing and awarding him while he was here??


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hell, she should've gotten a nod for AOY, tbh. Justin Beiber didn't do anything but take up space but I guess three black artists being up for the award was a bit too much...
> 
> The Grammys are in need of a major overhaul from top to bottom. I even felt away about Bowie. He went 30 yrs without an award, dies and ends up with 5. Why weren't they recognizing and awarding him while he was here??



Kiss it Better was the biggest snub of them all!  Not a big hit, but arguably Top 5 BEST Rihanna songs ever!

Bowie was neither safe, nor mainstream, nor was he in the news constantly. Giving him awards didn't generate enough press - until he passed away.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Didn't love the outfit, but I guess it works for her. The skirt is kinda cool 

I enjoyed all of the clips and gifs that I've seen of her having a good time with her flask in the audience. She was getting her life even though she was snubbed.


----------



## Sasha2012

She didn't let missing out on all seven of her nominations at the Grammy Awards get her down on Sunday night.

Instead, Rihanna hit 1Oak nightclub in LA after the award show, where club owner Richie Akiva planned an ANTI-themed afterparty.

The 28-year-old international superstar - who had started the pregame drinking during the ceremony - looked flawless as she was joined by DJ Mustard, The Weeknd and his rumored girlfriend Selena Gomez as she celebrated despite the night's loss.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ess-ANTI-themed-afterparty.html#ixzz4YdeFbFdh


----------



## terebina786

Did Love on the Brain make it out in time for the Grammy noms? I can't remember but that song has been on constant repeat for me ... I love her voice in it.


----------



## Lounorada

terebina786 said:


> Did Love on the Brain make it out in time for the Grammy noms? I can't remember but that song has been on constant repeat for me ... I love her voice in it.


Yes! Love that song and her voice on it.


----------



## mkr

Does she have like 10 songs on the radio right now because every female song I hear sounds like her.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> She didn't let missing out on all seven of her nominations at the Grammy Awards get her down on Sunday night.
> 
> Instead, Rihanna hit 1Oak nightclub in LA after the award show, where club owner Richie Akiva planned an ANTI-themed afterparty.
> 
> The 28-year-old international superstar - who had started the pregame drinking during the ceremony - looked flawless as she was joined by DJ Mustard, The Weeknd and his rumored girlfriend Selena Gomez as she celebrated despite the night's loss.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ess-ANTI-themed-afterparty.html#ixzz4YdeFbFdh


Gorgeous!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think she should have won Pop collab. Not sure about the rest. I think she pretty much knew she wasn't  winning much but went because she had so many noms. Same for Beyoncé. After she lost Pop Album. Her fate was sealed.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I don't know what she's wearing by her face and hair are beautiful. I like the makeup and hair color.


----------



## morgan20

So beautiful


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A Harvard Humanitarian!!!

I'm so happy all her good work is being recognized. She does a lot behind the scenes and never makes a big deal or asks to be recognized for it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks really cute at the ceremony.


----------



## YSoLovely

"So I made it to Harvard"






This award is a great honor for her and I'm glad people finally get hip to the work she's *been *doing for many years now.


----------



## berrydiva

That's a great honor for her. She seems to take great pride in her humanitarian work. I was never a Rihanna fan and still am not a huge fan of her music but will say that she's growing into such a lovely person.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes, *****. I love it and I love what she is doing with her life. Rihanna has come a long way.


----------



## mkr

Good for her. She looks good too.  As usual.


----------



## WishList986

A true gotdam queen


----------



## lanasyogamama

Love her.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Congrats to her!  I love this chick.


----------



## Sandi.el

Used to really dislike RiRi but over the years she's really grown on me.


----------



## knasarae

Go Rih!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

I like when celebrities do charity work with no publicity.  Good for her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Full speech


----------



## lanasyogamama

THAT WAS AMAZING !!!    The part at the end with a little boy brought me to tears. She is so funny and sincere. I can't wait till she has a baby someday.


----------



## wantitneedit

Fantastic!!!


----------



## christy1983

Great speech!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

She looks beautiful! Loved her speech!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

Dior show


----------



## YSoLovely

> She's known for her very racy outfits - but Rihanna was sporting a rather conservative look when she attended the a Dior photocall and fashion show in Paris on Friday.
> 
> The 29-year-old was rather covered up for the occasion ahead at the Christian Dior Fall/Winter 2017 showcase, wearing a dark long black coat and leather hat.
> 
> Adding her own quirky twist to her look, she wore a slick of dark berry gothic lipstick which made sure all eyes were on her.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...othic-dark-berry-make-Dior.html#ixzz4aIKjvrjf
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## YSoLovely

More from paper mag






LSA
Rihanna ATE this shoot


----------



## berrydiva

This girl doesn't know how to take a bad picture.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes to all of it. You can't teach this. It is a talent.


----------



## V0N1B2

berrydiva said:


> This girl doesn't know how to take a bad picture.


No, she sure doesn't.


----------



## mkr

I'd do her.


----------



## WishList986

Get you a girl that can do both  
I'm left almost wanting a 40 after those pics


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

miami


----------



## mkr

She has such a naturally beautiful face.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I want to see her jewelry collection.


----------



## Sandi.el

She's looking a little thicker n I love it [emoji7]


----------



## YSoLovely

*The Clara Lionel Foundation Announces the Return of the Third Annual Diamond Ball *
The iconic fundraising gala makes its New York City debut on September 14th





NEW YORK, March 21, 2017 /PRNewswire/ -- The Clara Lionel Foundation (CLF) founder Robyn Rihanna Fenty announced today that the third annual Diamond Ball will be held on Thursday, September 14th for the first time in New York City. The black-tie benefit will take place at Cipriani Wall Street. Returning for the third time since launching in 2014, the Diamond Ball raises money to support CLF's trailblazing education, health and emergency response programs around the world.

"‎New York always offers the perfect backdrop for an amazing event, which is why I am thrilled to have the Diamond Ball there," said Robyn Rihanna Fenty. "It's a great way to celebrate the Clara Lionel Foundation's accomplishments as well as bring awareness to our mission globally. I know it'll be a night to remember!"

Chopard is proudly the event's first presenting partner. Past Diamond Balls featured live performances by Rihanna and Lionel Richie as well as hosts and speakers like Kevin Hart and Brad Pitt. The gala unites hundreds of guests in a call to action to fight against inequality, injustice and poverty.

The Clara Lionel Foundation funds innovative global education projects and scholarships, healthcare and emergency response programs and local micro grants. Rihanna received the 2017 Humanitarian of The Year Award by The Harvard Foundation, recognizing her longtime commitment to philanthropy and the burgeoning impact of CLF's initiatives.

For Diamond Ball sponsor and table inquiries, please email: diamondball@claralionelfoundation.org.

*About The Clara Lionel Foundation*

The Clara Lionel Foundation (CLF) was founded in 2012 by Robyn "Rihanna" Fenty in honor of her grandparents, Clara and Lionel Braithwaite. CLF supports and funds groundbreaking and effective education, health and emergency response programs around the world. With the voices of Rihanna and her fans, CLF also engages in global advocacy with the goal of improving the quality of life for young people everywhere. Current programs include the Clara Lionel Foundation Global Scholarship Program, the Clara Braithwaite Center for Oncology and Nuclear Medicine at the Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Barbados and the Barbados Micro Grants Program. For more information, visit www.claralionelfoundation.org and follow updates on Instagram and Twitter at @ClaraLionelFdn.

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...-the-third-annual-diamond-ball-300426801.html




Already excited to see what she's gonna be wearing. Chopard better hook her up with some HUGE diamonds!


----------



## mkr

For all of her IDGAF-ness, she does care and gives back.  Good for her.


----------



## YSoLovely

mkr said:


> For all of her IDGAF-ness, she does care and gives back.  Good for her.



RiRi cares about the important things in life. Not about what people think or say about her or want her to be. 
It's a great attitude to have.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has grown so much.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> She has grown so much.


Sure has. Glad her internet-thugging and trolling days are over


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Leaving a meeting a Fenty Beauty Meeting 3/20/17 

Her line will be carried in Sephora and I'm so hype for the lipsticks/glosses.


----------



## YSoLovely

Rihanna is doing big things with Fenty Corp. A business mogul in the making!


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Leaving a meeting a Fenty Beauty Meeting 3/20/17
> 
> Her line will be carried in Sephora and I'm so hype for the lipsticks/glosses.
> 
> View attachment 3642816
> View attachment 3642817


 How did I not know this was in the works? As if I didn't already spend enough at Sephora!


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Rihanna is doing big things with Fenty Corp. A business mogul in the making!


I like that she learned her lessons and is really capitalizing on the long game. Jay Z taught her well. Say what you want about the man but he clearly puts a bug into the ears of these people who he "mentors"...Rihanna, Lebron, Khaled, etc.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

WishList986 said:


> How did I not know this was in the works? As if I didn't already spend enough at Sephora!



It's slated to debut in Fall '17 and is backed by LVMH so I have high hopes for it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'm looking forward to this line too, I liked her previous lipstick colors for MAC, too. I hope these are as great. 

In the pics where she's wearing a bikini, I don't think she's wearing much makeup and she looks great.


----------



## mkr

If Kylie's no talent azz can make a fortune off her fake lips then Rih will be a billionaire.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> If Kylie's no talent azz can make a fortune off her fake lips then Rih will be a billionaire.



Kyle has dumb fans though. They believe everything that family serves them. Dumb people spend money on anything.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Kyle has dumb fans though. They believe everything that family serves them. Dumb people spend money on anything.


There's a lot of people who purchased the lip kits off the strength of YT beauty gurus reviewing the lip kits. Some of them are sent PR products while other smaller channels, who are not on PR list, purchased them because it's the "it" item to review and they need the hits. I wouldn't ascribe the sales of her lip kits to her fans.  Hell I've seen videos of "gurus" saying they don't like the Kardashians but still pushing her lip kit. lol


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> There's a lot of people who purchased the lip kits off the strength of YT beauty gurus reviewing the lip kits. Some of them are sent PR products while other smaller channels, who are not on PR list, purchased them because it's the "it" item to review and they need the hits. I would ascribe the sales of her lip kits to her fans.  Hell I've seen videos of "gurus" saying they don't like the Kardashians but still pushing her lip kit. lol



Didn't I read her kits are the exact knock off of another line that has been out for years?


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Didn't I read her kits are the exact knock off of another line that has been out for years?


A lot of people say they're knock off of Colour Pop which is significantly cheaper and perform better according to the comparison reviews.


----------



## mrskolar09

berrydiva said:


> There's a lot of people who purchased the lip kits off the strength of YT beauty gurus reviewing the lip kits. Some of them are sent PR products while other smaller channels, who are not on PR list, purchased them because it's the "it" item to review and they need the hits. I wouldn't ascribe the sales of her lip kits to her fans.  Hell I've seen videos of "gurus" saying they don't like the Kardashians but still pushing her lip kit. lol



+1

I'm not a K fan, don't hate them or anything, just never watched the shows.  I ordered a lip kit a while back just to see what all the buzz was about.  I know a lot of people who have done the same, just because they've seen them reviewed and want to give them a shot.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

3/23/17


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

°^^ Those shoes are fug...


----------



## V0N1B2

I'm not sure about that last outfit. I just see this:


----------



## mkr

Look at the 2 girls walking down the sidewalk.  OMG it's Rihanna!

I like the coat.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't love it, but I love that she doesn't have to be hot every second of her life.


----------



## mkr

lanasyogamama said:


> I don't love it, but I love that she doesn't have to be hot every second of her life.


It doesn't matter what she wears.  She is still hot every second of her life.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> There's a lot of people who purchased the lip kits off the strength of YT beauty gurus reviewing the lip kits. Some of them are sent PR products while other smaller channels, who are not on PR list, purchased them because it's the "it" item to review and they need the hits. I wouldn't ascribe the sales of her lip kits to her fans.  Hell I've seen videos of "gurus" saying they don't like the Kardashians but still pushing her lip kit. lol



my friend is always trying to get me to by kylielipkits
i rather die tbh

i will buy rihs stuff though


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> It doesn't matter what she wears.  She is still hot every second of her life.



THIS!!!!


----------



## mkr

So if we buy it we will look like Rihanna, right?  I'll have one of everything!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Love her.


----------



## mkr

She looks fantastic!


----------



## Sassys

Mexico


----------



## Tivo

These pics are horrible. Riri looks bloated. Oh well, she is on vacation.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> These pics are horrible. Riri looks bloated. Oh well, she is on vacation.


Think she just stopped working out....she doesn't look as toned as she does when touring. I can imagine that they'd want a break.


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> Think she just stopped working out....she doesn't look as toned as she does when touring. I can imagine that they'd want a break.



That's a good point. She does look very relaxed, I just don't like these grainy pictures.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I saw her Coachella pics. I mean one try hard after another trying to look bohemic and chic and Rihanna basically pulls up in her iconic see through dress that is now a jumpsuit and slaps on a Gucci tee and cut offs over it and slays.

(I know it isn't the same dress.)


----------



## Yoshi1296

I thought she looked cool! It's definitely weird, but I'm so here for it!! She is wearing Gucci Fall 2017 straight off the runway.


----------



## Lounorada

_Loved_ her Gucci look at Coachella. She looked amazing!

Tumblr


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's awesome.  Effortlessly cool 24x7.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That Gucci jumpsuit was a LOOK. The other girls could never. I was kinda bummed she didn't jump on stage with Kendrick and perform Loyalty...she rode the hell out of that beat. 

I'm all for the return of thickanna, she looks healthy and happy to me. She took her employees on a Fenty Corp retreat to Mexico complete with a piñata with candy and vibrators inside. Not a bad company to work for, lol.


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That Gucci jumpsuit was a LOOK. The other girls could never. I was kinda bummed she didn't jump on stage with Kendrick and perform Loyalty...she rode the hell out of that beat.
> 
> I'm all for the return of thickanna, she looks healthy and happy to me. She took her employees on a Fenty Corp retreat to Mexico complete with a piñata with candy and vibrators inside. Not a bad company to work for, lol.


Think she'll hire me as an intern?!


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That Gucci jumpsuit was a LOOK. The other girls could never. I *was kinda bummed she didn't jump on stage with Kendrick and perform Loyalty...she rode the hell out of that beat. *
> 
> I'm all for the return of thickanna, she looks healthy and happy to me. She took her employees on a Fenty Corp retreat to Mexico complete with a piñata with candy and vibrators inside. Not a bad company to work for, lol.




Keeping my hopes up for performance this weekend. The song is too good for them not to perform it live


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 3/23/17
> 
> View attachment 3644475
> View attachment 3644477
> View attachment 3644478



Is that bag vintage CD?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Keeping my hopes up for performance this weekend. The song is too good for them not to perform it live



I don't have much hope, tbh. I do hope he gets her to do a video, tho. His visuals have been A1 so far. 



dangerouscurves said:


> Is that bag vintage CD?



F/W '17.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## WishList986

I thought she was holding a small pet at first


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love all of her jewelry.


----------



## Lounorada

BagOuttaHell said:


> I love all of her jewelry.


Me too. I would LOVE to browse her jewellery collection... and her shoe collection


----------



## Jayne1

Any guesses if that wig is human hair or synthetic?

I might as well ask here, because ever since the knowledge people here on TPF showed us the fabulous You Tube videos on how to wear a wig, I've been noticing them more and find that people I know who wear human hair wigs don't often look as natural as the synthetic ones and I can't figure that out.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I saw some cute vids of her checking out fans at her Puma pop shop yesterday. The store was packed 


She has designed a collection for Chopard that will debut at Cannes in May.

https://www.chopard.com/us/rihanna-loves-chopard

I love that when she collaborates with brands she actually creates something with them and gets them to support her charity. Chopard will be one of the sponsors for her Diamond Ball this year.


----------



## berrydiva

Honestly, I really like how she's matured and how much her charity means to her. I feel like I can fully relate to her in terms of the impact her grandmother had on her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Me too. I'm such a proud stan, lol.

What I love most is that she did it on her own terms. Running sh*t while still living her truth and living her best life. I love it.


----------



## WishList986

She is just such a beautiful person, it radiates from the inside out. The more I see of her, the more I fall in love with her


----------



## Bluefishie

[emoji106]


----------



## Sandi.el

Sassys said:


>



I hate those shoes. [emoji37]


----------



## Sassys




----------



## viralbearblog

Rihanna accused of being “disrespectful” after posting Photoshopped images of the Queen


----------



## HandbagDiva354

viralbearblog said:


> Rihanna accused of being “disrespectful” after posting Photoshopped images of the Queen



I saw that a few days ago. They DRUG her for posting those pics..LoL I was wondering why no one posted about it.
 I don`t think Rhi meant any harm but it was a little tasteless.


----------



## YSoLovely

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I saw that a few days ago. They DRUG her for posting those pics..LoL I was wondering why no one posted about it.
> I don`t think Rhi meant any harm but it was a little tasteless.




I thought it was funny.  People take everything so seriously these days


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSoLovely said:


> I thought it was funny.  People take everything so seriously these days



Girl you know (some people think) making fun of the Queen is worse than making fun of Jesus...LoL


----------



## YSoLovely

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Girl you know (some people think) making fun of the Queen is worse than making fun of Jesus...LoL



Lol. I know. Royalty is such a weird and outdated concept in 2017, if you _really_ think about it...


----------



## berrydiva

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Girl you know (some people think) making fun of the Queen is worse than making fun of Jesus...LoL


What did she post?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

berrydiva said:


> What did she post?



She photoshopped the Queen's head on her body in photos of some of her recent outfits.


----------



## berrydiva

HandbagDiva354 said:


> She photoshopped the Queen's head on her body in photos of some of her recent outfits.


That's actually pretty funny. Lol


----------



## WishList986

I'd pay to see the Queen get out of those pastel frocks and into some Fenty gear


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It was funny.


----------



## terebina786

I thought it was funny.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> What did she post?


These...

Instagram






Hilarious


----------



## berrydiva

^ sorry but those are funny.


----------



## mkr

Now that's funny.


----------



## WishList986

I love these


----------



## Irishgal

I'm pretty sure the Queen has a pretty good backbone and likely didn't find them in poor taste. They are pretty funny.


----------



## pixiejenna

Those pictures are hilarious. I don't see the harm in them but I'm also not British either. Ysolovely is on the mark imo the concept of royalty in 2017 is dated. Not knocking it but if those pictures actually offend you, you probably don't have much of a sense of humor.

I hate that furry phone case it looks like she's carrying a extra furry rat.


----------



## Singra

I'm pretty sure the vast majority of British people and the Queen were not offended, it's just how the news is marketed.... though if Rihanna was personally showing the Queen her snaps that would be a different matter. The Queen is feisty who knows what would happen.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


>



Did she put on weight?   Her face looks bloated here.


----------



## Tivo

^^^
She's recently been on vacation so she's probably from all the cocktails.


----------



## White Orchid

Singra said:


> I'm pretty sure the vast majority of British people and the Queen were not offended, it's just how the news is marketed.... though if Rihanna was personally showing the Queen her snaps that would be a different matter. The Queen is feisty who knows what would happen.


This has nothing to do with royalty, but more so with the way I was raised - you just don't make fun of the elderly, period.  Queen or no Queen, she's a 90 year old woman who deserves more respect, so for me, that's an automatic no-go area.  My part-Asian upbringing coming to the fore guess.


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> ^^^
> She's recently been on vacation so she's probably from all the cocktails.



Those vacation pics were the first time I've seen unflattering pics of her body.     Maybe her metabolism is starting to slow down now that she's almost 30.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Perfect.


----------



## Sassys

View attachment 3685547


----------



## mkr

If her face wasn't so freaking flawless and mesmerizing I'd be p!ssed right now.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I loved her outfit. She wore Comme Des Garçons which was the main theme of the new exhibit.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A true slay. FLAWLESS. I love how she does her homework and actually sticks to the freakin' theme. This year was a tricky theme to pull off but of course the Met Queen made it look easy. She does this ish so effortlessly, it's not fair.


----------



## buzzytoes

She is always one I look forward to. If I understand correctly, the designer they are honoring is famous for making fashion into things like this - the cage around her skirt and the 3D look. I am usually iffy about her other fashion but I always love her at the Met Gala. That yellow coat a few years ago was unforgettable.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Bores need not apply. Here for all of it.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2017/05/01/rihannas-met-gala-2017-dress-is-a-commes-des-garcons-must-see/

*Rihanna* is always one to watch the _*Met Gala*_ and her look this year is a complete must see!

The 29-year-old singer stayed true to the theme of the night and stepped out in a _Commes des Garcons_ look on the red carpet at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 1) in New York City.

Make sure to see all of *Rihanna*‘s looks from the Met Ball in past years!

This year’s Costume Institute Gala Benefit – celebrating the opening of the Rei Kawakubo/Comme des Garçons: Art of the In-Between exhibition – is co-chaired by *Katy Perry*, *Pharrell Williams*, _Vogue_ editor *Anna Wintour*, and designer *Rei Kawakubo*.


----------



## WishList986

She's got the perfect legs for those shoes


----------



## lanasyogamama

Love!


----------



## bisousx

I friggin love this


----------



## YSoLovely

Rihanna once again OWNED the night. Bravo for taking a risk and pulling it off so beautifully


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Because I'm still not over it...


----------



## berrydiva

Loves it!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Wow, that's bold, and def something only RiRi can pull of. Quite love it 

But look at Aziz's face on the last photo


----------



## Yoshi1296

YESS!! Rih kills it every time!!!


----------



## terebina786

She's the only one that got it right.


----------



## Tivo

I'm speechless. This is EVERYTHING!
I mean, she slayed two years ago...and that was everything...and now...i just...can't even form the words for how fabulous she looks.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Rihanna looks ridiculous and uncomfortable. Lupita is gorgeous!


----------



## WishList986

kkfiregirl said:


> Rihanna looks ridiculous and uncomfortable. Lupita is gorgeous!


She's one of the only celebs who actually followed the theme.


----------



## kkfiregirl

WishList986 said:


> She's one of the only celebs who actually followed the theme.



She still looks ridiculous! Buy hey, maybe I don't understand art.


----------



## buzzytoes

kkfiregirl said:


> She still looks ridiculous! Buy hey, maybe I don't understand art.



The point is the designer wasn't into every day clothes - she was into architecture. It would definitely be ridiculous at the Oscars or on the street, but at a gala honoring that particular designer, it is on point.


----------



## Sassys

After Party


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> After Party


Remove the belt & she's ready for bed.


----------



## kkfiregirl

buzzytoes said:


> The point is the designer wasn't into every day clothes - she was into architecture. It would definitely be ridiculous at the Oscars or on the street, but at a gala honoring that particular designer, it is on point.



Okay, that makes sense. Thank you for the explanation [emoji4]


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail


----------



## Sasha2012

Met after party













That face! beautiful, love the make-up.


----------



## Esizzle

I have a stupid question. Rihannas afterparty was at 1OAK night club. How were all the underaged "celebs" allowed in there? and photographed so openly?


----------



## Sasha2012

Esizzle said:


> I have a stupid question. Rihannas afterparty was at 1OAK night club. How were all the underaged "celebs" allowed in there? and photographed so openly?


The same reason famous celebrity children like Brooke Shields, Drew Barrymore and Janet Jackson were allowed into Studio 54. The rules don't apply to them.


----------



## YSoLovely

Esizzle said:


> I have a stupid question. Rihannas afterparty was at 1OAK night club. How were all the underaged "celebs" allowed in there? and photographed so openly?



What Sasha2012 said, plus it's a private event so I imagine usual age restrictions don't apply that night.




Sasha2012 said:


> Met after party
> That face! *beautiful, love the make-up*.



I feel like the make up is what really brought this look home. Perfection all around


----------



## Sasha2012

She's still sporting the bangs and top knot she exhibited days earlier to the Met Gala.

But Rihanna was decidedly more casual on Wednesday when she was spotted wearing an oversize trench coat and thigh high lace-up leather boots.

The 29-year-old singer was headed to the Roc Nation headquarters in the trendy ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rsize-trench-coat-knot-NYC.html#ixzz4g5odDlNp


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Her face alone is a work of art. That close up shot is killin' me.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert




----------



## bisousx

omagah who is that precious child and her mini Rihanna costume?


----------



## White Orchid

The little girl looks exactly like her!!!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sasha2012

She is known for being a bit of a fashionista.

And Rihanna made quite the bold choice on her latest red carpet.

The 29-year-old singer rocked an off-the-shoulder brown fur coat as she led the glam parade at the Dior Cruise Collection 2018 event in Los Angeles on Thursday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hoice-fur-Dior-Cruise-show.html#ixzz4gqAIvAKo


----------



## Flip88

Sasha2012 said:


> She is known for being a bit of a fashionista.
> 
> And Rihanna made quite the bold choice on her latest red carpet.
> 
> The 29-year-old singer rocked an off-the-shoulder brown fur coat as she led the glam parade at the Dior Cruise Collection 2018 event in Los Angeles on Thursday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hoice-fur-Dior-Cruise-show.html#ixzz4gqAIvAKo


Loving her fur coat.


----------



## Orange_Fizz

Sasha2012 said:


> She is known for being a bit of a fashionista.
> 
> And Rihanna made quite the bold choice on her latest red carpet.
> 
> The 29-year-old singer rocked an off-the-shoulder brown fur coat as she led the glam parade at the Dior Cruise Collection 2018 event in Los Angeles on Thursday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hoice-fur-Dior-Cruise-show.html#ixzz4gqAIvAKo



Too gorgeous a face that without it many of her outfits can go straight to the mockery rack. 

Ugly jeans and ugly shoes.


----------



## Sassys

Cannes


----------



## Sasha2012

She unveiled her collaboration with the Swiss jewellery brand on Thursday night.

And Rihanna ensured she was the belle of the ball as she hosted the Chopard Party in Cannes on Friday.

The 29-year-old flashed her toned pins in the Victorian-inspired gown, which featured a very daring split at the front.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gs-Victorian-inspired-gown.html#ixzz4hapcXt39


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> Cannes



I love these photos of her.


----------



## GoGlam

That blue dress looks horrible on her.  She's also gained a bit too much.


----------



## WishList986

GoGlam said:


> That blue dress looks horrible on her.  She's also gained a bit too much.


I think she looks gorgeous. Also it's a bit snobbish to comment on how much weight gain is "too much" for someone other than yourself.


----------



## GoGlam

WishList986 said:


> I think she looks gorgeous. Also it's a bit snobbish to comment on how much weight gain is "too much" for someone other than yourself.



To me, it comes across as she's hiding parts of her body now and posing a little more self-consciously.


----------



## mkr

She probably is. That's what I do when I gain a few pounds. She's human.


----------



## tulipfield

GoGlam said:


> That blue dress looks horrible on her.  She's also gained a bit too much.



Honestly I'm not one to harp on about eating disorders but comments like these are why people get them.  She doesn't look heavy at all!


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great, her _body_ looks great.
Now, that satin blue corset is another story- it's atrocious. Especially considering it was custom made  I'm surprised Adam Selman would make something so ill-fitting for Rih.
The look would have been so much better without the corset, with just the long shirt dress and a belt instead.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't like any of these looks. But who cares. The face. The skin. The makeup. The jewels. The mani and pedi. 

Perfection.


----------



## Lounorada

That jewellery tho  Her collection with Chopard is stunning.

Tumblr / Instagram


----------



## YSoLovely

The jewelry she's wearing is from her collaboration with Chopard. That's MAJOR  
Crazy to see how much she's accomplished in her life and she hasn't even hit 30 yet


----------



## bisousx

She loves those 80's/90's style dresses... they look like outfits Oprah would wear.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't like any of these looks. But who cares. The face. The skin. The makeup. The jewels. The mani and pedi.
> 
> Perfection.


Her face is her best accessory.


----------



## terebina786

When she gained weight before, it was proportional and worked and really didn't look like that much.  Not this time... I wonder if she's going through that almost-30 weight gain where her metabolism is slowing down.  I went through it and it's hell trying to lose the weight.  

Agree though... that face is stunning!


----------



## White Orchid

That pale blue gown is positively fugly and yes, as Bisousx said, very Oprah-esque.


----------



## summer2815

terebina786 said:


> When she gained weight before, it was proportional and worked and really didn't look like that much.  Not this time... I wonder if she's going through that almost-30 weight gain where her metabolism is slowing down.  I went through it and it's hell trying to lose the weight.
> 
> Agree though... that face is stunning!



My early 30s have been so hard with the weight gain and not being able to lose it!


----------



## terebina786

summer2815 said:


> My early 30s have been so hard with the weight gain and not being able to lose it!



You and me both!  I resolved that it came down to my diet and carbs and sugar had to go (save for a cheat day here and there).  My body can't work it off anymore lol


----------



## mkr

It happens again during menopause.  Get ready for it.


----------



## summer2815

terebina786 said:


> You and me both!  I resolved that it came down to my diet and carbs and sugar had to go (save for a cheat day here and there).  My body can't work it off anymore lol



I am trying to figure out a new diet plan, but I always get overwhelmed and keep making bad mistakes.  



mkr said:


> It happens again during menopause.  Get ready for it.



Oh my word!  NOOOOOO!


----------



## GoGlam

terebina786 said:


> You and me both!  I resolved that it came down to my diet and carbs and sugar had to go (save for a cheat day here and there).  My body can't work it off anymore lol



Same here! Sugar is the culprit


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I didn't care for any of her Cannes looks but that face and those jewels make up for everything.

As for the weight gain, homegirl is still a sample size even with a lil weight  I tend to prefer Rih on the thicker side so...

She'll be back in shape in time for Cropover. Gotta look bomb in her costume.


----------



## Sassys

Best lips ever!!


----------



## WishList986

She's just so damn captivating!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

summer2815 said:


> I am trying to figure out a new diet plan, but I always get overwhelmed and keep making bad mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my word!  NOOOOOO!


It can be hormonal. Bad estrogen vs good estrogen, that makes you put on weight. There ARE things you can do. Get your levels checked by a Dr, I take a supplement called DIM (diindolylmethane) more information here that helps balance out your hormones. It helped me.

But see your GP first (even though DIM is available OTC)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her skin always looks sun-kissed. HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE?!?!?! Rained all day yesterday and she looks like she just stepped off the beach.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Rihanna Reveals Her Auctioneer Talents at the Parsons Benefit*

Rihanna might want to consider a new side gig. On Monday night's 69th annual Parsons New School Benefit in New York City, the superstar took hold of the microphone to auction off tickets to her own Fenty Puma fashion show at New York Fashion Week in September. “Anybody want to beat that?,” she called across the room as the numbers hit $12,000. “I’ll even style you for the show.” Minutes later, the auction heated up, and the tickets went for $24,000.

But Rihanna wasn’t just there to sharpen her auctioneering skills. The singer and fashion designer was one of three women at the benefit as a special honoree. She was joined by Karen Katz, president and chief executive office Neiman Marcus Group and Eileen Fisher, designer and founder of her eponymous brand. “No one can _actually_share the stage with [Rihanna],” Katz joked in her own onstage comments.

Katz was right. Following the auction, a runway show, and award presentation for senior Parsons students, Rihanna was the main focus of the evening, even when she shone the spotlight right back on the students who admired her.

“I don’t think you get celebrated enough,” she said. “You should be celebrated for every aspect of your growth _and_ your growing pains. You should be celebrated for your creativity, for your fearlessness, your persistence and your determination . . . for being different, for not being given enough credit. For not having to use eye cream.”

Rihanna, who, was just 16 when she signed her first recording contract, said she sees a pattern when it comes to the way society treats the Millennial generation.

“We often tear our youth down when we should be building them up,” she said. “You are all the next generation. We need to invest in you.”

The evening ended with Rihanna and Donna Karan announcing their new project in partnership with Parsons, a merchandise line for Rihanna’s Clara Lionel Foundation, which fights worldwide injustice, inequality, and poverty. Together with Karan, Rihanna announced the winners of the Design Fellowship Program, which will send three Parsons students to Port-au-Prince this June to work with local artists on the fashion line

“I’m here to say that I’m listening, I’m watching, and you’re up next,” she said to the hopeful designers. If these up-and-coming fashion stars ever need their mentor, all they likely have to do is listen for her. She’s pretty handy with that auctioneer's microphone.

Via Vanity Fair 

Parson's Benefit 

She's wearing Matt Dolan who graduated from Parsons in 2014


----------



## sdkitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Rihanna Reveals Her Auctioneer Talents at the Parsons Benefit*
> 
> Rihanna might want to consider a new side gig. On Monday night's 69th annual Parsons New School Benefit in New York City, the superstar took hold of the microphone to auction off tickets to her own Fenty Puma fashion show at New York Fashion Week in September. “Anybody want to beat that?,” she called across the room as the numbers hit $12,000. “I’ll even style you for the show.” Minutes later, the auction heated up, and the tickets went for $24,000.
> 
> But Rihanna wasn’t just there to sharpen her auctioneering skills. The singer and fashion designer was one of three women at the benefit as a special honoree. She was joined by Karen Katz, president and chief executive office Neiman Marcus Group and Eileen Fisher, designer and founder of her eponymous brand. “No one can _actually_share the stage with [Rihanna],” Katz joked in her own onstage comments.
> 
> Katz was right. Following the auction, a runway show, and award presentation for senior Parsons students, Rihanna was the main focus of the evening, even when she shone the spotlight right back on the students who admired her.
> 
> “I don’t think you get celebrated enough,” she said. “You should be celebrated for every aspect of your growth _and_ your growing pains. You should be celebrated for your creativity, for your fearlessness, your persistence and your determination . . . for being different, for not being given enough credit. For not having to use eye cream.”
> 
> Rihanna, who, was just 16 when she signed her first recording contract, said she sees a pattern when it comes to the way society treats the Millennial generation.
> 
> “We often tear our youth down when we should be building them up,” she said. “You are all the next generation. We need to invest in you.”
> 
> The evening ended with Rihanna and Donna Karan announcing their new project in partnership with Parsons, a merchandise line for Rihanna’s Clara Lionel Foundation, which fights worldwide injustice, inequality, and poverty. Together with Karan, Rihanna announced the winners of the Design Fellowship Program, which will send three Parsons students to Port-au-Prince this June to work with local artists on the fashion line
> 
> “I’m here to say that I’m listening, I’m watching, and you’re up next,” she said to the hopeful designers. If these up-and-coming fashion stars ever need their mentor, all they likely have to do is listen for her. She’s pretty handy with that auctioneer's microphone.
> 
> Via Vanity Fair
> 
> Parson's Benefit
> 
> She's wearing Matt Dolan who graduated from Parsons in 2014
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707564
> View attachment 3707565
> View attachment 3707566
> View attachment 3707567
> View attachment 3707568


eww!  that pant suit it awful even on her


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

That oversized suit is fugly.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's not known for playing it safe with fashion.

And it was no different for Rihanna on Tuesday when she stepped out in New York City wearing a massively oversize denim jacket as her only coverage up top, skipping a bra for the occasion.

The jacket was pulled off of the singer's shoulders, exposing her cleavage, and the loose garment was held onto her body by a large belt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ars-outrageous-jean-outfit.html#ixzz4hx7Gzjds


----------



## arnott

What the hell?   It looks like she's wearing jeans with the crotch down to her ankles!


----------



## berrydiva

I hate that wig.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love that she's giving younger, lesser known designers shine but I hate all those oversized Matt Dolan looks she loves. 

Maybe when it warms up she'll skin out a bit. I want some fun summer looks.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Via NY Post 

Her last Manolo collab drops in June.

*Manolo Blahnik has a crush on Rihanna*

Rihanna’s got shoes on the brain.

In June, the singer will launch her third and final collaboration with Manolo Blahnik, the designer exclusively tells Threads.

“She came to my studio in Paris — the building next door was being renovated, and there were a million workers,” Blahnik says. “The men saw her, and they’re yelling, ‘Rihanna, Rihanna, Rihanna,’ and she went out to the window and said, ‘Hello,’ and blew kisses. It was fantastic.”

The So Stoned sandal capsule they created in between dance breaks — priced from $1,265 to $2,325 and debuting in June — features Swarovski crystals and Perspex clear heels.

While Rihanna looks stunning in her Manolos, Blahnik doesn’t mind when she kicks them off: “She looks better with no shoes, actually. She looks beautiful. No makeup, nothing. I’m absolutely mesmerized by her face and her eyes.”

It seems they found shoe love.
“We had a wonderful two days in Paris, dancing,” he adds with a laugh. “An old boy like me, moving around and dancing was kind of extraordinary.”


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> What the hell?   It looks like she's wearing jeans with the crotch down to her ankles!


ugly


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Via NY Post
> 
> Her last Manolo collab drops in June.
> 
> *Manolo Blahnik has a crush on Rihanna*


Who doesn't have a crush on Rihanna. I sure as hell do!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Same!!^ Rihanna is so hot and I have the biggest high school crush on her. Not only the way she looks but she just seems like such an awesome person to hang out with.


----------



## Tivo

He's right. Her face is mesmerizing! Just exquisite!


----------



## DC-Cutie

this pics are from LSA. the title is "when Rihanna had men ready to risk it all".  I mean look at how mesmerized she gets people! The thread itself it pretty spot on.  Look at Mello!!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Haha!! I really want Prince Harry and Rihanna to be a thing.


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> ugly



The last 2 outfits have been horrible,  even for her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thighs!! C'mon thickums  I love thick Rih. 

5/24/17


----------



## berrydiva

I like her with a little thickness. I'm here for thighs.


----------



## WishList986

Just bought a new pair of shorts for summer & wasn't feeling the greatest about my thicker thighs, but after seeing Rih rocking her body I feel a bit more confident.


----------



## Orange_Fizz

Sassys said:


> Best lips ever!!
> View attachment 3707234
> View attachment 3707235
> View attachment 3707236
> View attachment 3707237



Can I just say I see something else here instead 

Gorgeous makeup and that lip color.


----------



## mkr

With that face she shines 24/7.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I remember Howard Stern talking about the first time he saw her.  He was at some party asked who she was and a record exec, maybe Mottola(?) said that next week she would be the number one artist in the world.  I guess her first song was about to get released.  He said she was absolutely stunning.


----------



## bag-princess

She's really getting thick now!


----------



## Sasha2012

It's the uniform of choice for many an office worker.

And Rihanna gave the smart-casual look her own twist on Saturday night in an off the shoulder shirt.

The 29-year-old flaunted her shoulders by unbuttoning her over-sized blue and white stripped shirt featuring over-sized cuffs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oulder-shirt-look-New-York.html#ixzz4iQJrzWl9


----------



## terebina786

I don't know if its the outfit, but she looks like she's putting the weight on fast.


----------



## sdkitty

She has a beautiful face.  I guess people like her thickness because it makes her more relatable?  Personally I prefer her less thick.


----------



## CeeJay

terebina786 said:


> I don't know if its the outfit, but she looks like she's putting the weight on fast.


The outfit really does not do her any justice, and therefore, I think it makes her look heavier.  Other than that, I think she looks just fine ..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

sdkitty said:


> She has a beautiful face.  I guess people like her thickness because it makes her more relatable?  Personally I prefer her less thick.



So skinny people aren't relatable?  ok. Some prefer her on the thicker side because they like thighs and curves, nothing to do with being more relatable just more aesthetically  pleasing to some. 

The baggy looks are making her look heavier than she is. Like I said a few pages ago, even with a lil weight she's probably still a sample size or a 6 *gasp* at most so....


----------



## sdkitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> So skinny people aren't relatable?  ok. Some prefer her on the thicker side because they like thighs and curves, nothing to do with being more relatable just more aesthetically  pleasing to some.
> 
> Thay baggy looks are making her look heavier than she is. Like I said a few pages ago, even with a lil weight she's still a sample size so....


she sure doesn't look like a sample size in post #6182.  But she's still beautiful.
Yes, skinny people would be relatable to other skinny people.  I was thinking maybe the women who like her thick are thick themselves.  I know some men prefer thick thighs on women.  Anyway to each his/her own.


----------



## bisousx

With her lifestyle it was bound to catch up. I think that makes her a little more relatable.. being able to drink and eat whatever you want til you hit late 20s then bam. Shrug. She still looks great.


----------



## WishList986

Obviously she has put on a bit of weight but it's definitely the types of outfits she's wearing that make her look thicker than she is


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The thing is her gaining weight is nothing new. She was around this thickness during the Rated R/Loud era and then she slimmed down, it comes and goes. When she's promoting music/touring she's thinner and when she isn't she's thicker.  Folks are clearly new here, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> she sure doesn't look like a sample size in post #6182.  But she's still beautiful.
> Yes, skinny people would be relatable to other skinny people.  I was thinking maybe the women who like her thick are thick themselves.  I know some men prefer thick thighs on women.  Anyway to each his/her own.


lol say what?! Perhaps it's just nice to not see another rail thin woman is another way to view it...she'll slim back down when she goes on tour. I prefer her thicker...it gives her body. Plus she wears her thighs with confidence which is nice to see.


----------



## sdkitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The thing is her gaining weight is nothing new. She was around this thickness during the Rated R/Loud era and then she slimmed down, it comes and goes. When she's promoting music/touring she's thinner and when she isn't she's thicker.  Folks are clearly new here, lol.


I can put it on easily enough but don't take it off like she does 
Janet Jackson is a champ at that too


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great, but I hate the current wig she's wearing. It makes her head seem smaller than it is, not the best length for her IMO.


----------



## YSoLovely

Thick thighs save lives 







I don't care for Rih's hair or latest outfits, but personally, I think she looks better with a bit of meat on her bones.
She got really skinny when she got back with Chris a few years ago and that didn't suit her, imo...


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Thick thighs save lives


Amen


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I quite like that outfit on its own, but it is unflattering.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> *With her lifestyle it was bound to catch up.* I think that makes her a little more relatable.. *being able to drink and eat whatever you want til you hit late 20s then bam.* Shrug. She still looks great.



Exactly!          This also happened with Christina A, everyone thought she was too skinny when she first came out and she ate junk and  got away with it, then she hit late 20s and bam!



sdkitty said:


> she sure doesn't look like a sample size in post #6182.  But she's still beautiful.
> Yes, skinny people would be relatable to other skinny people.  *I was thinking maybe the women who like her thick are thick themselves.*  I know some men prefer thick thighs on women.  Anyway to each his/her own.



I'm thick myself and like you I like her less thick.   Her body is looking like mine (saddlebags and all), and that is not a compliment!


----------



## Tivo

I like my RiRi slim too. Looks like she put on a lot of weight in a short period of time, the Met Gala was May 1. Her face is much fuller now.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Exactly!          This also happened with Christina A, everyone thought she was too skinny when she first came out and she ate junk and  got away with it, then she hit late 20s and bam!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thick myself and like you I like her less thick.   Her body is looking like mine (saddlebags and all), and that is not a compliment!


Rihanna has saddlebags?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I read some online article that there were pregnancy rumors about her.


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> Rihanna has saddlebags?



Post 6182, the pic on the left by her wrist.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Post 6182, the pic on the left by her wrist.


You mean her hips and butt? I'm genuinely curious as I don't see what non-black/hispanic wome see....our definitions are very different. I honestly don't see saddlebags.


----------



## WishList986

I just see booty


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> I just see booty


Same here.


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> You mean her hips and butt? I'm genuinely curious as I don't see what non-black/hispanic wome see....our definitions are very different. I honestly don't see saddlebags.



No, the "pointy" part sticking out on her right side where her wrist is.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> No, the "pointy" part sticking out on her right side where her wrist is.


What "pointy" part?


----------



## YSoLovely

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I read some online article that there were pregnancy rumors about her.



She was drinking (and smoking) in Cannes, at Coachella & the Parson's benefit.


----------



## Lounorada

I think she looks great either way, skinny or a lil' thick.
She's lucky that she can get away with carrying an extra bit of weight, but still look good.

The only thing imma need her to do is change her hair and go back to the pixie cut... I'm still here waiting for the damn pixie cut to reappear on her pretty head.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

YSoLovely said:


> She was drinking (and smoking) in Cannes, at Coachella & the Parson's benefit.


Good thing its just a rumor.


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> No, the "pointy" part sticking out on her right side where her wrist is.



That is the angle of the pic. It's her hip. That is not saddlebags. Not everyone wants to be a size 0, 2 or 4.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am afraid to ask what is a saddlebag. Lolz.


----------



## gazoo

All I see are glorious curves. She has hips and a butt, great boobs and a gorgeous face. 

To me saddlebags are when the outer, high part of the thigh sticks out past the hip area. They're only really noticeable to me when someone has boyish hips, which Rihanna definitely doesn't have.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I am afraid to ask what is a saddlebag. Lolz.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> You mean her hips and butt? I'm genuinely curious as I don't see what non-black/hispanic wome see....our definitions are very different. I honestly don't see saddlebags.



To be fair, hispanics can be black too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sassys said:


>



Thanks! LMAO. Someone is implying that Rihanna has this? Jesus take the wheel.


----------



## mkr

She may have put on a few pounds but I still consider her thin.  They say the camera adds weight too.  She looks good.  I usually can't make it past her stunning face to notice anything else.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


>


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> To be fair, hispanics can be black too.


Oh yes....absolutely. The obsession with thinness is something foreign to me which is not so obsessed in those cultures....I can't speak for others only what I know.


----------



## WishList986

http://www.purseblog.com/celebritie...feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+purseblog+(PurseBlog)

The only saddle bag she has


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


>


What's crazy is that this is seen as a negative by some.....ain't a damn thing wrong with this woman's body. Some squats will lift her butt and she'd have a popping booty situation. Women are crazy...lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chile 

All I know is if she pops up at her rail thin 2012 weight again because the media/people are doing the most, I'm fighting. I don't ever wanna see her look like that again.

This is my fav weight on her. Too bomb. I totes want too see her pull up at Cropover looking like this.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> What's crazy is that this is seen as a negative by some.....ain't a damn thing wrong with this woman's body. Some squats will lift her butt and she'd have a popping booty situation. Women are crazy...lol.



I think to a white woman it's a problem, but black women see nothing wrong with it or see it as a good thing?


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> I think to a white woman it's a problem, but black women see nothing wrong with it or see it as a good thing?


I don't know that I would specifically say it's a problem to white women and more a reflection of the beauty/fashion/entertainment industry to push a fair/pale skinned rail thin woman as the standard of beauty. I literally never heard the term saddlebags before I came to the US nor did I know that people found it problematic. I can only say that in general within the black community, like stretch marks, these things are more celebrated than made to be a negative - obviously not true in every case but given that the standard of beauty has never looked like us, it forced a different type of body confidence. If folks gonna go out of their way to get chopped and screwed to morph in our natural bodies, they should also siphon off some of that body confidence too.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> I don't know that I would specifically say it's a problem to white women and more a reflection of the beauty/fashion/entertainment industry to push a fair/pale skinned rail thin woman as the standard of beauty. I literally never heard the term saddlebags before I came to the US nor did I know that people found it problematic. I can only say that in general within the black community, like stretch marks, these things are more celebrated than made to be a negative - obviously not true in every case but given that the standard of beauty has never looked like us, it forced a different type of body confidence. If folks gonna go out of their way to get chopped and screwed to morph in our natural bodies, they should also siphon off some of that body confidence too.



I will say this: based on my sample size of white women (about 75-100 moms from yoga or other mommy-type activities), they are all obsessed with being thin. They don't eat a lot during pregnancy & they eat even less after the baby is born.

It is unfortunate that they feel that way, but I'm sure many of them would consider Rihanna to be 'fat' and point out her saddle bags. They want their asses to be flat/small, whereas black women are proud of the booty. 

Thankfully, I'm half-Colombian, half-Italian, so I have no choice but to like eating - it's in our culture. 

I'm also thankful for the curves my madre blessed me with.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> I will say this: based on my sample size of white women (about 75-100 moms from yoga or other mommy-type activities), they are all obsessed with being thin. They don't eat a lot during pregnancy & they eat even less after the baby is born.
> 
> It is unfortunate that they feel that way, but I'm sure many of them would consider Rihanna to be 'fat' and point out her saddle bags. They want their asses to be flat/small, whereas black women are proud of the booty.
> 
> Thankfully, I'm half-Colombian, half-Italian, so I have no choice but to like eating - it's in our culture.
> 
> *I'm also thankful for the curves my madre blessed me with.*


Ditto to the bolded. I think any culture where food is extremely important to your heritage and part of your identity, like yours, then there becomes a love for the body type you develop from the foods you eat....because that plantain, cassava, and sweet potato is worth it lol


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Ditto to the bolded. I think any culture where food is extremely important to your heritage and part of your identity, like yours, then there becomes a love for the body type you develop from the foods you eat....because that plantain, cassava, and sweet potato is worth it lol



Yes ma'am!! [emoji4]


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


>


My latest song obsession!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

I didn't realize her weight fluctuates this much. Just googled her skinny vs thick pics. She looks good thick or skinny but that last look is a fail.


----------



## Yoshi1296

WishList986 said:


> My latest song obsession!



Same here! Love it!


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Ditto to the bolded.* I think any culture where food is extremely important to your heritage and part of your identity, like yours, then there becomes a love for the body type you develop from the foods you eat*....because that plantain, cassava, and sweet potato is worth it lol



Not for Indians and Pakistanis! LOL... We love our greasy, oily, fried foods BUT also love being thin and having no muscle-tone.  Well not me specifically.  At any time you'll have an "aunty" shoveling biryani, butter chicken and naan into your face one day and then telling you you're too fat the next.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Not for Indians and Pakistanis! LOL... We love our greasy, oily, fried foods BUT also love being thin and having no muscle-tone.  Well not me specifically.  At any time you'll have an "aunty" shoveling biryani, butter chicken and naan into your face one day and then telling you you're too fat the next.


Lolol Butter chicken sounds good for lunch. I'm so greedy.


----------



## Lounorada

terebina786 said:


> Not for Indians and Pakistanis! LOL... We love our greasy, oily, fried foods BUT also love being thin and having no muscle-tone.  Well not me specifically.  At any time you'll have an "aunty" shoveling biryani, butter chicken and naan into your face one day and then telling you you're too fat the next.


OMG I loooove butter chicken with naan. You've just made me so hungry!


----------



## bisousx

terebina786 said:


> Not for Indians and Pakistanis! LOL... We love our greasy, oily, fried foods BUT also love being thin and having no muscle-tone.  Well not me specifically.  At any time you'll have an "aunty" shoveling biryani, butter chicken and naan into your face one day and then telling you you're too fat the next.



This is the story of my life except the Vietnamese version. Being told to eat more then being called too fat in the same breath by an auntie. Lol


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> This is the story of my life except the Vietnamese version. Being told to eat more then being called too fat in the same breath by an auntie. Lol


with the old Italian aunts (I didn't have a grandmother) you'd be encouraged to eat and they never cared if you were chubby.....at least not for children


----------



## kkfiregirl

bisousx said:


> This is the story of my life except the Vietnamese version. Being told to eat more then being called too fat in the same breath by an auntie. Lol



Latinas are not like this. They want everyone to have curves & if you don't, they will keep feeding you. 

One of my good friends is Mexican and all the women in her family are tiny (size 0 or 2), but they all wished they were bigger.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Malibu May 28th 2017


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Revolve Party May 31st 2017 

She looks cute! I'm jealous of that tan.

I think her shoes are from her upcoming Manolo collection, I like them.


----------



## Lounorada

She has great legs.


----------



## terebina786

Lounorada said:


> She has great legs.



it looks good on her.  My legs are very similar in shape to thick-anna and I'm always so self-conscious about them.  I should probably embrace it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Here comes saddlebags. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## berrydiva

That last outfit is cute. I really want to take that wig off her head.


----------



## Lounorada

terebina786 said:


> it looks good on her.  My legs are very similar in shape to thick-anna and I'm always so self-conscious about them.  I should probably embrace it.


Girl, yes! You need to get your legs out and embrace them.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

This is my first time noticing that gun ankle tattoo.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

She looks good.  I can't even believe there are people who consider her fat.


----------



## WishList986

Goddamn, she is incredible


----------



## Tivo

SLAYanna!


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> She looks good.  I can't even believe there are people who consider her fat.


She's beautiful.  The part that some people don't like is covered in this outfit.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## terebina786

I don't understand how her face is so flawless all the time.


----------



## mkr

Ooh look at Rihanna actually watching the game!  I'm used to seeing celebrities yacking and being on their phones and not paying attention.  Man If I was a player I wouldn't be able to focus on the game.


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> Ooh look at Rihanna actually watching the game!  I'm used to seeing celebrities yacking and being on their phones and not paying attention.  Man If I was a player I wouldn't be able to focus on the game.


She's probably watching Lebron... She stans for him like I do lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's ridiculously attractive


----------



## Tivo

lanasyogamama said:


> She's ridiculously attractive


She really is.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

terebina786 said:


> She's probably watching Lebron... She stans for him like I do lol



She was, lol. I can't find the video but Melissa was giving her **** about the Cavs losing because she's a bandwagon Warriors fan and Rih told her "It doesn't matter b!tch, the king is still the king" Let em know, Rih.


----------



## YSoLovely

Tell em!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ She's a mess and I love it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I never thought Gucci would glo and rebound after he tattooed that ice cream cone on his face. Talk about a 180.


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She was, lol. I can't find the video but Melissa was giving her **** about the Cavs losing because she's a bandwagon Warriors fan and Rih told her "*It doesn't matter b!tch,* *the king is still the king" Let em know, Rih*.



Yaaaaaaas Rih!!! That's exactly what I say to people who hate on him... Most Warriors fans are recent badwagoners anyways.


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> I never thought Gucci would glo and rebound after he tattooed that ice cream cone on his face. Talk about a 180.



His glo up was so real, people are CONVINCED he is a clone


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Filming a music video in Miami 6/5/17

So she wouldn't film a LOTB vid but she'll film one for Khaled's album? I'm salty but she looks bomb.

So this is what people are calling fat, huh?


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Filming a music video in Miami 6/5/17
> 
> So she wouldn't film a LOTB vid but she'll film one for Khaled's album? I'm salty but she looks bomb.
> 
> So this is what people are calling fat, huh?



So fat. Obese almost 

Ngl, I'm lowkey pressed we never got a visual for LOTB. One of her best songs ever, imo. 
She better get Kendrick on the phone and film a video for Loyalty asap.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Filming a music video in Miami 6/5/17
> 
> So she wouldn't film a LOTB vid but she'll film one for Khaled's album? I'm salty but she looks bomb.
> 
> So this is what people are calling fat, huh?
> 
> View attachment 3721728
> 
> View attachment 3721735
> 
> View attachment 3721729
> 
> View attachment 3721731
> 
> View attachment 3721730
> 
> View attachment 3721733


This miserables, too lazy to exercisers, and body dysmorphics call this fat.


----------



## mkr

She looks good in yellow.


----------



## Lounorada

Those outfits are cute! Yellow looks gorgeous on her, especially paired with the red lip.
I can't stand Khaled, he irks me so much.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Those outfits are cute! Yellow looks gorgeous on her, especially paired with the red lip.
> I can't stand Khaled, he irks me so much.


He's so annoying but Asahd is so freaking adorable and he just adores that little boy. I love the post with both of them and the memes.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> He's so annoying *but Asahd is so freaking adorable and he just adores that little boy*. I love the post with both of them and the memes.


Very true, i'll give him that! But, anything about him that doesn't include his son, i'm like:


----------



## Morgan R

Rihanna with DJ Khaled and his son, Asahd


----------



## Kidclarke

I'm not even mad she stole all the beauty in the world.


----------



## YSoLovely

> *Rihanna Spent a Week in Malawi for a Really Good Reason*
> By Cassie Carothers| June 7, 2017
> 
> Rihanna has jumped right into her role as Global Ambassador for the Global Partnership for Education.
> 
> The singer and artist traveled with GPE in January on an educational trip to Malawi, where she visited schools to meet students, teachers, government officials, and mentors to better understand the issues and challenges surrounding education.
> 
> Rihanna traveled with former Australian Prime Minister and GPE Chairperson Julia Gillard and Global Citizen CEO Hugh Evans.
> 
> The trio visited the Muzu Primary School on the outskirts of Malawi’s capital, Lilongwe, and the Lilongwe Girls Secondary School, where they went to math and biology classes. They also watched a student debate on arranged marriage.
> 
> Rihanna met with education experts, talked with children, and lead them through singing and learning exercises.
> 
> “I’m really here to see it,” Rihanna said. “It’s one thing to read statistics, but I want to see it firsthand, and find out all that can be done and where to start first.”
> 
> Half of the Malawi population lives below the poverty line and the average income is around 90 cents a day.
> 
> Classrooms sometimes have as many as 100 students with just one teacher. It’s harder for students to succeed in classes that big and they are at greater risk of dropping out.
> 
> “It’s such a pity that they have to drop out because they are so smart and everybody is learning together and learning at the same pace it seems. It’s sad that has to end for some of them because they could probably do so much if they had the resources to continue and complete.
> 
> Another challenge is food — many students come to school without having eaten yet, and meals aren’t provided at school.
> 
> Rihanna became an ambassador for GPE in September 2016 after hearing the stunning statistics around refugees — there are 17 million school-aged children who are refugees or displaced due to conflict. Globally, there are 75 million children age 3 to 18 who live in countries facing war and violence, where education is threatened, according to GPE.
> 
> This isn’t Rihanna’s first act of education advocacy. She founded the Clara Lionel Foundation in 2012 — named after her grandparents — as a way to give back to the world.
> 
> The Clara Lionel Foundation’s mission is to improve education, health, arts and culture in communities around the world.
> 
> Currently, the foundation provides micro grants to schools in Barbados, Rihanna’s home country, where it has also established the Clara Brathwaite Center for Oncology and Nuclear Medicine. The singer’s foundation also awards scholarships to bright, motivated students from Barbados, Cuba, Haiti, and other countries to attend college in the US.
> 
> Rihanna also recently got the president of France to commit more funds to the Education Cannot Wait fund.
> 
> Ahead of the 2016 Global Citizen Festival in New York City, which Rihanna headlined, the Barbados native decided to give France’s President Francois Hollande a little nudge when his government was slow to respond to Global Citizens. And of course, it worked. Hollande tweeted back that education was indeed his No. 1 priority and committed $2 million to global education.
> 
> Rihanna's already accomplished a good deal for education — and we can't wait to see what she does next in this new role.
> 
> https://www.globalcitizen.org/en/content/rihanna-malawi-gpe-educational-trip


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The boy in the video who said he doesn't think about hunger now because he knows there will be food when he becomes successful broke my heart  Goodness.


----------



## Morgan R

Rihanna Celebrating Her Goddaughter Majesty's 3rd Birthday


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the duck balloons.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

Louis Vuitton show


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes!


----------



## berrydiva

I love that dress!


----------



## Lounorada

That face... such a stunner


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I can't take it!
After weeks of weird baggy looks and that unfortunate wig, she goes and does this!
Everything about this look is giving me life right now. Ugh, she looks flawless.


----------



## Tivo

I'm not in love with this.


----------



## Lounorada

I'm not really feeling that last look. Something about the waistline of that dress is _off_, it swamps her figure..


----------



## Sassys




----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Back to the oversized shennanigans.


----------



## berrydiva

Is that a pom pom on her nail?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Louis Vuitton show
> View attachment 3733276
> View attachment 3733277
> View attachment 3733278
> View attachment 3733279



I love this. 

She looks like an entire meal in that Wild Thoughts vid. Sheesh.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I love this.
> 
> She looks like an entire meal in that Wild Thoughts vid. Sheesh.


Wait.  Not just a snack?! Lmao


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks ridiculous but I like her boots and I dig that pom pon on her finger except it seems like it would be difficult.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Wait.  Not just a snack?! Lmao



 Yes. A snack is cute, quick, light....she was a meal. 

My husband called me a snack on date night and I was like Ummm
Damn a snack. I wanna be the appetizer, entree and dessert. I wanna get you full, give you the itis..eff a snack.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yes. A snack is cute, quick, light....she was a meal.
> 
> My husband called me a snack on date night and I was like Ummm
> Damn a snack. I wanna be the appetizer, entree and dessert. I wanna get you full, give you the itis..eff a snack.


----------



## Tivo

I like 'Wild Thoughts,' but I can do without the Carlos Santana guitar sample. She looks stunning in the video.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3734402
> View attachment 3734403
> View attachment 3734404
> View attachment 3734405



Those white shoes are terrible.   And she has one side of her jeans cuffed and the other side uncuffed?


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yes. A snack is cute, quick, light....she was a meal.
> 
> My husband called me a snack on date night and I was like Ummm
> *Damn a snack. I wanna be the appetizer, entree and dessert. I wanna get you full, give you the itis..eff a snack.*


----------



## leeann

She had just slayed me


----------



## leeann

I'm dead over here thanks rih


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wish I had so little dish washing to do that I could have a Pom Pom nail!


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> I wish I had so little dish washing to do that I could have a Pom Pom nail!



Rubber gloves. I never clean without them


----------



## mkr

I like the Santana guitar in the video.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> I like 'Wild Thoughts,' but I can do without the Carlos Santana guitar sample. She looks stunning in the video.


Didn't they use the whole song Sanata and Wyclef made not just a sample since they had to co-sign? I was surprised Sanatana gave it such a heavy endorsement.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Didn't they use the whole song Sanata and Wyclef made not just a sample since they had to co-sign? I was surprised Sanatana gave it such a heavy endorsement.



Wild Thoughts samples Maria Maria as a whole....both the beat and guitar. I like the song but for a DJ, Kahled has sucky mixing skills. The way the the guitar sits on the beat is kinda ugly.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Wild Thoughts samples Maria Maria as a whole....both the beat and guitar. I like the song but for a DJ, Kahled has sucky mixing skills. The way the the guitar sits on the beat is kinda ugly.


I didn't even understand what Kahled did on that song since they used the entire Maria Maria track. I didn't even realize there was mixing done until you just mentioned it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Shortly after he spazzed about Rih vocals finally coming in someone on IG asked was the song done and he responded saying it was being mixed. He did something to it because the guitar doesn't sound ugly on the original recording.


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Wild Thoughts samples Maria Maria as a whole....both the beat and guitar. I like the song but for a DJ, Kahled has sucky mixing skills.* The way the the guitar sits on the beat is kinda ugly.*


PERFECT description.


----------



## Lounorada

I've said it before and i'll say it again, I can't stand DJ Khaled. He's a pain in the a$$ and his music is weak.
My guess is he only gets the attention becasue he gets the big names to feature on his 'music', but why they bother i'll never know.
The only thing I like about _Wild Thoughts_ is how well Rih's and Bryson Tiller's voices go together... and the video, she looks stunning and I love the styling.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> I've said it before and i'll say it again, I can't stand DJ Khaled. He's a pain in the a$$ and his music is weak.
> My guess is he only gets the attention becasue he gets the big names to feature on his 'music', but why they bother i'll never know.
> The only thing I like about _Wild Thoughts_ is how well Rih's and Bryson Tiller's voices go together... and the video, she looks stunning and I love the styling.




He used to be a radio DJ and featuring on his songs meant he'd give them airtime, additionally to being played in the clubs, even when their songs weren't that hot initially. It was a fair trade-off.
Then he blew up for some reason and now he's signed to Roc Nation and Jay's influence goes a long way.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think Khaled is obnoxious but I do love his positivity and the fact that he stays out of BS. He just wants to get money and raise his son, I can't be mad at that.

I don't like a lot of his music but some of it's ok, For Free was my ish last year, and I really like Wild Thoughts but that's Rih's doing.


----------



## Tivo

I gotta give Khaled his due. "I'm So Hood" still has major rotation in my play list.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think Khaled is obnoxious* but I do love his positivity and the fact that he stays out of BS. He just wants to get money and raise his son, I can't be mad at that.*
> 
> I don't like a lot of his music but some of it's ok, For Free was my ish last year, and I really like Wild Thoughts but that's Rih's doing.




Idk. I don't trust people who are this outwardly and almost _aggressively_ happy all the damn time...


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Idk. I don't trust people who are this outwardly and almost _aggressively_ happy all the damn time...



Agree. His son is so adorable, but he really needs to stop pimping that baby out already. Every time I turn around that baby is on the red carpet. Not appropriate at all IMO


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Agree. His son is so adorable, but he really needs to stop pimping that baby out already. Every time I turn around that baby is on the red carpet. Not appropriate at all IMO




He lost me when he brought Asahd out on stage at Summer Jam


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> He lost me when he brought Asahd out on stage at Summer Jam



Are you serious? That is so tacky. Leave that baby home. Where is this child's mother to put her foot down. No way you taking my baby to all these damn events that is not appropriate for him to be at.

Also, why is Khaled so popular all of a sudden. Did he get new management?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Are you serious? That is so tacky. Leave that baby home. Where is this child's mother to put her foot down. No way you taking my baby to all these damn events that is not appropriate for him to be at.
> 
> Also, why is Khaled so popular all of a sudden. Did he get new management?



Khaled's wife is never too far away, she was backstage at Summer Jam....

His newfound popularity is partly due to recently signing to Roc Nation and because of his social media, lots of people like watching his snaps and IG vids because of his obnoxious, 'positive' persona.


----------



## terebina786

I'm glad I'm not the only one that finds DJ Khaled annoying... I call him annoying because he's not exactly obnoxious to me yet.  But his songs are consistently on rotation for me so I gotta give him that.  The only one I'm not really feeling is Shining (the Bey and Jay song).


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that finds DJ Khaled annoying... I call him annoying because he's not exactly obnoxious to me yet.  But his songs are consistently on rotation for me so I gotta give him that.  The only one I'm not really feeling is Shining (the Bey and Jay song).



I love that song lol Workout to it all the time.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Khaled's wife is never too far away, she was backstage at Summer Jam....
> 
> His newfound popularity is partly due to recently signing to Roc Nation and because of his social media, lots of people like watching his snaps and IG vids because of his obnoxious, 'positive' persona.



Oh, okay. I was wondering why all of a sudden he is everywhere. Sort of like why is John Legend and Chrissy all of a sudden everywhere.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Shining is booty juice, lol. I like the first 30 seconds and then I have to turn it off.

Last Manolo "So Stoned" capsule collection drops July 6th. There are 4 pairs of shoes but the last pair isn't pictured. 

Those gladiators are


----------



## Sassys

Shoes in the 3rd pics!!!! I DIE!!!


----------



## Morgan R

Behind The Scenes of the "Wild Thoughts" music video


----------



## Sassys

Boggles my mind why a lot of these celebs don't have pre-check. Best $100 I've ever spent


----------



## Tivo

I love this girl.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

I think rihanna is the ONLY one who can make juicy look good again


----------



## berrydiva

I'm liking this weight on her. The thickness looks good.


----------



## YSoLovely

Riri got herself a new man!

















http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4644890/Rihanna-puts-steamy-display-mystery-man.html

The Navy is reporting that they've been dating for 6+ months
Here's a fan pic of them celebrating NYE in London






Riri's been keeping this relationship all the way on the low. Smart.


----------



## berrydiva

Good for her.


----------



## Tivo

Get it Rih!


----------



## Sassys

*New man is Saudi Toyota heir Hassan Jameel
 Hassan's family own the rights to distributing Toyota vehicles in Saudi Arabia and are one of the biggest companies in the world



*


----------



## terebina786

Ugh these Saudi men piss me off with their double standard.  But good for her if she likes it, I love it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well, level up sis! He fine with and without a beard, too?! 








 She looks happy, good for her. When she went to the Maldives for her b-day without her crew there was speculation among fans that she had a new bae. He must not be the conservative type dealing with Rih...


----------



## Sassys




----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3747014
> View attachment 3747015




He looks like Rihanna put that good good on him 
Happy for them. They're glowing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Boggles my mind why a lot of these celebs don't have pre-check.


maybe she does have it.  TSA Pre check isn't 100% guaranteed all the time, then you join the line like everybody else


----------



## DC-Cutie

Rhi taking some of Auntie Janet's notes - get you a man with some long $$$$$$ and keep the relationship on the low low


----------



## BagOuttaHell

No. I hope this is not a page out of Janet's book because that didn't work out too well in end.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> No. I hope this is not a page out of Janet's book because that didn't work out too well in end.


ok, so minus the "didn't work out to well in the end", I like that apparently it's been on the low for some months and he has his own money..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah. But the grown woman Rihanna doesn't seem like the type that would date a bum bish like JLo and others in their position. You have to get on her level or go somewhere. If she started dating someone that worked for her I would have been disappointed.


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yeah. But the grown woman Rihanna doesn't seem like the type that would date a bum bish like JLo and others in their position. You have to get on her level or go somewhere. If she started dating someone that worked for her I would have been disappointed.



Yeah, if Rih would have hooked up with her backup dancer, I just might would have turned in my stan card


----------



## Tivo

I am so happy for her!


----------



## GoGlam

BagOuttaHell said:


> No. I hope this is not a page out of Janet's book because that didn't work out too well in end.



It will rarely work out ok with a Saudi with "long" money unless you too are a Saudi or at least Arab/Middle Eastern.  Even if they stay together for a while, there will be loads of stuff going on behind the scenes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They have so much culture to teach/share with each other. Him making the trip to Barbados for Cropover would be interesting...


----------



## uhpharm01

OMG. He's hot!  I can't blame Rih Rih!!   Is this Naomi's former flame?


----------



## Sandi.el

GoGlam said:


> It will rarely work out ok with a Saudi with "long" money unless you too are a Saudi or at least Arab/Middle Eastern.  Even if they stay together for a while, there will be loads of stuff going on behind the scenes.



I agree with you 100%.. 

Saudis aren't even allowed to marry Non-Saudis (Arabians or others) without having the government approve. 

I don't think this is a forever thing. I also doubt she'll get further than Janet did.  But hope she enjoys it while it lasts.


----------



## uhpharm01

It's just a summer fling.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

He fiiiiine tho


----------



## GoGlam

Sandi.el said:


> I agree with you 100%..
> 
> Saudis aren't even allowed to marry Non-Saudis (Arabians or others) without having the government approve.
> 
> I don't think this is a forever thing. I also doubt she'll get further than Janet did.  But hope she enjoys it while it lasts.



Yup... citizenship, marriage, etc, so many barriers with Saudis! Hopefully she has some fun.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Her new man is hot. Whether or not they get married bc he's Saudi who cares. I think Rhih is having fun with a hot successful man. Even if he breaks her heart bc he won't marry her- she'll be aight. Plus maybe she'll flip the script and leave his ass. She's been known to do that. She's awsm. Did he date Naomi C?


----------



## sdkitty

better than hooking up with a backup dancer


----------



## uhpharm01

meluvs2shop said:


> Her new man is hot. Whether or not they get married bc he's Saudi who cares. I think Rhih is having fun with a hot successful man. Even if he breaks her heart bc he won't marry her- she'll be aight. Plus maybe she'll flip the script and leave his ass. She's been known to do that. She's awsm. Did he date Naomi C?


Yes he use to date Naomi Campbell.  Naomi and Rihanna no longer follow each other on social media.


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes he use to date Naomi Campbell.  Naomi and Rihanna no longer follow each other on social media.


He has an upgrade IMO with Rihanna


----------



## mkr

Well he better recognize that she can have anyone she wants so he needs to keep her happy. His money won't impress her.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> Well he better recognize that she can have anyone she wants so he needs to keep her happy. His money won't impress her.


well she has her own money but IMO that doesn't mean she might not be impressed with his


----------



## Michele26

mkr said:


> Well he better recognize that she can have anyone she wants so he needs to keep her happy. His money won't impress her.


I think it's the whole package she's attracted to; money, etc.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I am DEFINITELY impressed with his money LOL


----------



## terebina786

Doubt it's a "forever" thing for him.  Probably a fling.   I don't think she's in it forever either... it's just fun


----------



## terebina786

GoGlam said:


> It will rarely work out ok with a Saudi with "long" money unless you too are a Saudi or at least Arab/Middle Eastern.  Even if they stay together for a while, there will be loads of stuff going on behind the scenes.



This.  Which is why I'm not a fan of this pairing.  She doesn't need someone with money, she's got her own.


----------



## Esizzle

Female drama over a man! LOL.
The new man is HAWT but he better keep Rihanna happy. She deserves it. She can have anyone with good looks and money so the new guy has to earn his keep!


----------



## sdkitty

GoGlam said:


> It will rarely work out ok with a Saudi with "long" money unless you too are a Saudi or at least Arab/Middle Eastern.  Even if they stay together for a while, there will be loads of stuff going on behind the scenes.


will a Saudi man be compatible with an independent western woman?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes. Yes she should date someone with money. Get on her level.


----------



## Esizzle

sdkitty said:


> will a Saudi man be compatible with an independent western woman?


Maybe he is a "modern" and feminist Saudi. I dont know anything about him or his family. I am sure his family expects him to marry someone suitable and give them little billionaire heirs


----------



## sdkitty

Esizzle said:


> Maybe he is a "modern" and feminist Saudi. I dont know anything about him or his family. I am sure his family expects him to marry someone suitable and give them little billionaire heirs


is there such a thing?  I'm not trying to be nasty, seriously wondering


----------



## YSoLovely

sdkitty said:


> *is there such a thing?*  I'm not trying to be nasty, seriously wondering



As a modern Saudi, you mean? Plenty. Especially those who live/ have grown up in Western countries.


----------



## sdkitty

YSoLovely said:


> As a modern Saudi, you mean? Plenty. Especially those who live/ have grown up in Western countries.


good to know.  thanks


----------



## Esizzle

sdkitty said:


> is there such a thing?  I'm not trying to be nasty, seriously wondering


I dont know I hope so! Especially some of this ultra rich middle easterners who end up getting their schooling done at elite boarding schools and top universities in Western countries. They should definitely be modern and feminist!


----------



## Lounorada

Marriage talk, already? No wonder she's been keeping this private.
Let the girl have some fun, they're both young and hot.


----------



## sdkitty

I don't know much about her as a person.  Just she's successful as an artist, beautiful and a fashion icon.  Is she supposedly a nice person?  smart?


----------



## Esizzle

sdkitty said:


> I don't know much about her as a person.  Just she's successful as an artist, beautiful and a fashion icon.  Is she supposedly a nice person?  smart?


She gives a lot back to charity and cares about social causes. You can tell she genuinely cares and doesn't just do it for publicity. I always admire that about celebs. And she doesn't take any ******** from anyone.


----------



## GoGlam

sdkitty said:


> will a Saudi man be compatible with an independent western woman?



I'm sure there are... I wish I could say I know some, but I do not.  I think the modernized Saudis are the ones that are completely disconnected from the country (this is rare, because of the way that the country provides for you... so there's little reason to leave permanently for many people).

The Saudi friends I have are extremely wealthy, some belong to the the royal family.  The way they behave when at school and traveling is not how they are expected to behave for the rest of their lives.  A lot of them seem "modernized" but they know and are ok with what is expected of them and ultimately find it easier to be that way, at least outwardly so, and go on doing a lot of their "off limits" stuff behind closed doors or when traveling.


----------



## bisousx

GoGlam said:


> I'm sure there are... I wish I could say I know some, but I do not.  I think the modernized Saudis are the ones that are completely disconnected from the country (this is rare, because of the way that the country provides for you... so there's little reason to leave permanently for many people).
> 
> The Saudi friends I have are extremely wealthy, some belong to the the royal family.  The way they behave when at school and traveling is not how they are expected to behave for the rest of their lives.  A lot of them seem "modernized" but they know and are ok with what is expected of them and ultimately find it easier to be that way, at least outwardly so, and go on doing a lot of their "off limits" stuff behind closed doors or when traveling.



This is my experience as well, as I knew a few very lovely Saudi girls from extremely wealthy families. They were total sweethearts. This description fit them to the t. They seemed to honor their family's conservative expectations while their brothers (who were also studying abroad) were the ones out drinking and whoring.


----------



## GoGlam

bisousx said:


> This is my experience as well, as I knew a few very lovely Saudi girls from extremely wealthy families. They were total sweethearts. This description fit them to the t. They seemed to honor their family's conservative expectations while their brothers (who were also studying abroad) were the ones out drinking and whoring.



Yes, sounds right to me!


----------



## Sandi.el

GoGlam said:


> Yes, sounds right to me!



And me. 

I have quite a few Saudi friends who are both "modern" and westernized. I like to differentiate between the two, because I feel one can be modern without being westernized.


----------



## Esizzle

As an aside, I just now realized why Rihanna's man looked so familiar to me. He looks very similar to Elliot Tebele, the guy who runs F@ck Jerry on instagram. lol!


----------



## sdkitty

Sandi.el said:


> And me.
> 
> I have quite a few Saudi friends who are both "modern" and westernized. I like to differentiate between the two, because I feel one can be modern without being westernized.


and I think you can be modern and westernized and not be feminist


----------



## YSoLovely

sdkitty said:


> and I think you can be modern and westernized and not be feminist



True. Most western men (and regrettably a lot of women) are not feminists tbh.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> They have so much culture to teach/share with each other. Him making the trip to Barbados for Cropover would be interesting...



I'd have to see it to believe it lol  can't see that dude making it to that jam


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Do women only enter relationhips in the hope they will end in marriage one day, can she not just have fun with a young hot Saudi guy? There is no way this guy will marry her, I don't care how westernized he may be, in order to keep that long money, he will need to keep his family happy and marry one of his own. I doubt she cares though, don't think I would if I was her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think he is hot at all. But yeah, let them have fun.


----------



## tweegy

Prima Ballerina said:


> Do women only enter relationhips in the hope they will end in marriage one day, can she not just have fun with a young hot Saudi guy? There is no way this guy will marry her, I don't care how westernized he may be, in order to keep that long money, he will need to keep his family happy and marry one of his own. I doubt she cares though, don't think I would if I was her.


Not with the TPF aunties....they wanna see a ring!


----------



## Sassys

Prima Ballerina said:


> Do women only enter relationhips in the hope they will end in marriage one day, can she not just have fun with a young hot Saudi guy? *There is no way this guy will marry her, I don't care how westernized he may be, in order to keep that long money, he will need to keep his family happy and marry one of his own. *I doubt she cares though, don't think I would if I was her.



The explain Wissam Al Mana  marrying Janet Jackson


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

All this emphasis on him not marrying her like she's sitting around twiddling her thumb waiting to get chose 

She hasn't been seen since much since those pap shots. I remember there used to candids damn near everyday. She moves super stealthily these days.


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> He fiiiiine tho




Indeed!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Sassys said:


> The explain Wissam Al Mana  marrying Janet Jackson


There are exception to every rule, right?


----------



## zen1965

Wissam al Mana is Qatari not Saudi. Just because both of them are Arabs does not by any means mean that they come from an identical social setting.


----------



## Sandi.el

zen1965 said:


> Wissam al Mana is Qatari not Saudi. Just because both of them are Arabs does not by any means mean that they come from an identical social setting.



Qatari people are more open and welcoming..

Great from political stand too [emoji846][emoji6]


----------



## terebina786

Saudis and Qataris are a world apart.  That can be seen just by how their respective countries function.  I've been to Qatar and I loved it, I will NEVER step foot in Saudi.


----------



## berrydiva

zen1965 said:


> Wissam al Mana is Qatari not Saudi. Just because both of them are Arabs does not by any means mean that they come from an identical social setting.


Didn't he grow up in London as well? Thought I read that in the Janet thread. Either way, one thing I've learned in my travels is that all Arab nations are not the same socially....just like any other countries sharing similar ethnicity.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zen1965 said:


> Wissam al Mana is Qatari not Saudi. Just because both of them are Arabs does not by any means mean that they come from an identical social setting.


If only more people understood this...  It's like saying all southerns are the same or everybody from NYC has the same mentality.


----------



## Sandi.el

terebina786 said:


> Saudis and Qataris are a world apart.  That can be seen just by how their respective countries function.  I've been to Qatar and I loved it, I will NEVER step foot in Saudi.



There's nothing to even do in Saudi, so there's no reason for you to go. Unless you're Muslim.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

zen1965 said:


> Wissam al Mana is Qatari not Saudi. Just because both of them are Arabs does not by any means mean that they come from an identical social setting.


This is a good point and hopefully it will stop people talking about the two guys as though they come from identical backgrounds. Saudis are really in a league of their own when it comes to their treatment of women and general lack of acceptance of other cultures and ways of living.


----------



## behrouz22




----------



## berrydiva

behrouz22 said:


> [/MEDIA]


What does Iggy have to do with Rihanna?


----------



## terebina786

Sandi.el said:


> There's nothing to even do in Saudi, so there's no reason for you to go. Unless you're Muslim.



I am Muslim but that's still my primary reason.  I can't do anything there except sit inside lol. I refuse to partake in the pilgrimage activities as well because they've become so commercialized.


----------



## YSoLovely

Rihanna's IG handle is Badgalriri. She isn't exactly known to be a prude, so I take it her man is somewhat "accepting" of her lifestyle.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> What does Iggy have to do with Rihanna?


nothing..  the poster looks to be new around these parts


----------



## Tivo

behrouz22 said:


>



It's not nice to litter. Trash goes in the trash can.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> It's not nice to litter. Trash goes in the trash can.


 I just laughed so loud.


----------



## WishList986

Tivo said:


> It's not nice to litter. Trash goes in the trash can.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's the best model for her Puma stuff, I love that jacket. 

Billboard reported that Rih made 10 million off her master recording royalties last year. I don't know how she did it but getting her masters was one of the best business decisions she ever made.


----------



## uhpharm01

behrouz22 said:


>



Here's the link to the Izzy forum.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/iggy-azalea.826311/


----------



## morgan20

I like 'thick' Rihanna.....me being a (Jamaican parents) Caribbean chick can appreciate the 'thickness.


----------



## mkr

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's the best model for her Puma stuff, I love that jacket.
> 
> Billboard reported that Rih made 10 million off her master recording royalties last year. I don't know how she did it but getting her masters was one of the best business decisions she ever made.


It's a jacket?  T thought it was a dress!


----------



## Michele26

That handbag! 



Sassys said:


>


----------



## Sassys




----------



## WishList986

Every color I see her in is my favorite color on her. She's got the perfect skin tone for everything


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I adore that dress. She doesn't look great otherwise.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WishList986 said:


> Every color I see her in is my favorite color on her. She's got the perfect skin tone for everything


Yes she does!  It's like gold..  she's such a pretty lady.
One of my former colleagues works as a Purser for Delta and Rihanna was on her flight sometime last year, they chatted up in the galley.  Then again this year they were on the same flight, she remembered her as soon as she boarded the flight and talked someone.  She said Rihanna is super sweet, didn't mind taking pics with kids that found out she was on the flight and overall very chill.


----------



## Tivo

YASSS! Bring the drama! If I see this film it would only be because of her.


----------



## YSoLovely

This is such a sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet luck.  Cute.  Love the color on her. Only thing I'd change would be the shoes. They're giving me ballerina overkill


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I love the shoes. 

She looks so sweet and pretty, I love it. My only complaint is the ponytail, I don't like it. Her gown is custom Giambattista Valli, shoes are custom Manolo and her jewelry is Chopard.


----------



## mkr

I love this but a bun would have been better than the ponytail.


----------



## Sassys

London premiere


----------



## berrydiva

She looks cute. 


Cue the pregnancy rumors.


----------



## YSoLovely

Not feeling the fit, but the color looks great on her and she looks bomb from the bust up


----------



## Tivo

Not loving it. Valerian bombed big time. They should've had more Rih in the movie. I heard she was only in it for about 25 mins. Cara D. cannot open a movie, big mistake casting her in such a prominent role.


----------



## WishList986

The fit isn't great but that red color is fire on her


----------



## zen1965

Awful dress. Awful fit. Good colour on her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Well that looks uncomfortable.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I don't care for a lot of hair on her. Her facial features are so amazing that too much hair actually takes away from her insanely gorgeous face.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Alright Tits McGee. That dress is horrible but from the bust up she looks gorgeous.

Valerian was destined to be a flop but Rih's 20 minute cameo got great reviews.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I might START the pregnancy rumors with the weight gain a couple weeks ago and now the boobs!


----------



## arnott

That dress is downright awful.               It gives me Ursula the Sea Witch vibes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

7/24/17

Baby? What baby?


----------



## berrydiva

Going from the red to silver makes the silver wash her out....even though it still looks good on her.


----------



## YSoLovely

Rih has lost weight since Cannes. I hopes it's not because she feels the pressure from people calling her fat on the internet...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That face can make up for anything.

Too bad the movie bombed.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## YSoLovely

That's a..._ busy_ look.


----------



## mkr

Rihanna makes Cara look bad.  Well, worse.


----------



## Tivo

mkr said:


> Rihanna makes Cara look bad.  Well, worse.


I was thinking the same when I saw pics of them at the movie premiere, lol. Rihanna outshines anyone in a picture with her.


----------



## Sandi.el

Sassys said:


>



Hate to say it but I'm getting Joseline "The Puerto Rican Princess" Hernandez vibes. 

Especially in the 2nd picture. 

Def not a fan of this at all [emoji21]


----------



## Sandi.el

mkr said:


> Rihanna makes Cara look bad.  Well, worse.



Cara seems to look worse as the days go on


----------



## berrydiva

She's ready for cropover.


----------



## bag-princess

Sandi.el said:


> Hate to say it but I'm getting Joseline "The Puerto Rican Princess" Hernandez vibes.
> 
> Especially in the 2nd picture.
> 
> Def not a fan of this at all [emoji21]




I was just saying the same thing!!! And that's NOT a compliment!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Rih has lost weight since Cannes. I hopes it's not because she feels the pressure from people calling her fat on the internet...



I'd like to think she slimmed some for Cropover and not because people are a**holes.

The latest look is busy but I don't hate it on _her... _I'm just happy to see some skin, lol. Her lipcolor is Fenty Beauty. I'll be throwing all my money at her come September.

She's set to meet Macron in Paris tomorrow to discuss global education. I love it.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'd like to think she slimmed some for Cropover and not because people are a**holes.
> 
> The latest look is busy but I don't hate it on _her... _I'm just happy to see some skin, lol. Her lipcolor is Fenty Beauty. I'll be throwing all my money at her come September.
> 
> She's set to meet Macron in Paris tomorrow to discuss global education. I love it.


I actually have money earmarked for Fenty beauty....I'm gonna be all over it....mind you, my current Sephora basket has like 16 items in it. Smh


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Makeup isn't really my thing but I'm a sucker for lippies and highlighters and Rih always wears the best ones. I have high expectations, she better come thru.


----------



## WishList986

Ok can I just say, as someone mildly insecure about my body, Rih makes me feel SO hot when she shows off her curves


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks a mess.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'd like to think she slimmed some for Cropover and not because people are a**holes.
> 
> The latest look is busy but I don't hate it on _her... _I'm just happy to see some skin, lol. Her lipcolor is Fenty Beauty. I'll be throwing all my money at her come September.
> 
> *She's set to meet Macron in Paris tomorrow to discuss global education. *I love it.



French PRESIDENT Macron? Wowza. Talk about walking the walk.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I Like it. She doesn't look slimmer to me. But what do I know.


----------



## terebina786

BagOuttaHell said:


> I Like it. She doesn't look slimmer to me. But what do I know.


Doesn't look slimmer to me either... Love the lippie though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> She's ready for cropover.


Good and ready!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

7.26.17

Rihanna and Macron have an announcement about efforts to further global education that will be announced at her Diamond Ball in September, followed by more work in Africa. We love a humanitarian.


----------



## mkr

You know he can hardly think straight being that close to her.  She's beyond beautiful.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She and the first lady look great. But i still think she's a creep for marrying her student.


----------



## uhpharm01

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She and the first lady look great. But i still think she's a creep for marrying her student.


He was her student?!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love to see her in Paris. Don't ask me why.


----------



## WishList986

Even in black & white photos, she just radiates beauty and energy


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

uhpharm01 said:


> He was her student?!



Yupp...


----------



## uhpharm01

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yupp...


Her student from university?!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

uhpharm01 said:


> Her student from university?!



Her student from HIGH SCHOOL.


----------



## uhpharm01

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her student from HIGH SCHOOL.


At what age did they start dating?


----------



## berrydiva

uhpharm01 said:


> At what age did they start dating?



They've been married for about 10 years if I remember correct. She's in her mid-60s and he's in his late 30s. They're scandalous....she divorced her husband and married Macron shortly after.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

WishList986 said:


> Ok can I just say, as someone mildly insecure about my body, Rih makes me feel SO hot when she shows off her curves


Same here, she doesn't look like she has lost any weight, but I love that she doesn't seem to care.


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> They've been married for about 10 years if I remember correct. She's in her mid-60s and he's in his late 30s. They're scandalous....she divorced her husband and married Macron shortly after.


Damn, Mrs. Robinson.


----------



## sdkitty

It's nice that she wanted to dress for business and not sexy but that jacket looks like it's her daddy's


----------



## Sandi.el

sdkitty said:


> It's nice that she wanted to dress for business and not sexy but that jacket looks like it's her daddy's



Right. The pants with a nice blouse would have been a good look on its own, or with a more tailored jacket.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## GoGlam

Rihanna is beautiful but I wouldn't find her so pretty without those eyes. She should thank god every day that she got that eye color.  It really makes her pop.  When you pair that with her feistiness and spark, you have a star.


----------



## 1249dcnative

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'd like to think she slimmed some for Cropover and not because people are a**holes.
> 
> The latest look is busy but I don't hate it on _her... _I'm just happy to see some skin, lol. Her lipcolor is Fenty Beauty.* I'll be throwing all my money at her come September.*
> 
> She's set to meet Macron in Paris tomorrow to discuss global education. I love it.


YES, I'll take one of each please!!


----------



## 1249dcnative

Her nail color in the last set of pics is gorgeous.


----------



## Lounorada

I would like one of each piece from her Chopard collection, please and thank you.


----------



## kkfiregirl

I hate backhanded compliments. Why can't someone just be pretty? Damn ...


----------



## Tivo

Her face is gorgeous. Yes her eyes are stunning. But she'd be beautiful without them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Loyalty Video 

Kendrick has the best visuals this year, hands down. The humble vid is still my favorite.


----------



## YSoLovely

King Kendrick got a budget now and he's letting us know  Btw, lowkey salty he hasn't announced international tour dates 

But yeah this video is fire. They did that.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Every bit of her is stunning and beautiful to me. I've never seen a natural cupid's bow that perfect, never.


----------



## morgan20

Tivo said:


> Her face is gorgeous. Yes her eyes are stunning. But she'd be beautiful without them.



Absolutely stunning...and she has the sexiness as well! On the 'Wild Thoughts' video I am fixated on her and only her....


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> I would like one of each piece from her Chopard collection, please and thank you.


Greedy bish


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Greedy bish


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Pop Icon Rihanna's Latest Move to Save the World Is Bikes for Girls*




Rihanna is on a roll. The iconic singer has been on a cinematic and humanitarian spree lately, this time partnering with a bike-sharing company to provide better access to education for girls across Malawi.

With her Clara Lionel Foundation and ofo, a prominent bike-sharing platform based in China, Rihanna announced a five-year partnership called “1 KM Action” that will donate bikes to scholarship recipients. Why bikes? They’re expected to help alleviate the challenges of attending school in Malawi, where the drop-out rates are exceedingly high; only 8 percent of students complete secondary school, with girls especially finding themselves at a disadvantage. There are approximately 4.6 million primary-school-age children in Malawi, according to the Foundation, and transportation across long distances is an issue.

“I’m so happy about the Clara Lionel Foundation’s new partnership with ofo because it will help so many young people around the world receive a quality education, and also help the young girls of Malawi get to school safely, cutting down those very long walks they make to and from school all alone,” the singer said in a statement.

According to the Foundation, the first batch of bikes have already been put into use in the African nation. This is not Rihanna’s first endeavor in Malawi, nor is it her first foray into the world of girls’ education. In January 2017, she visited Malawi as an ambassador for the Global Partnership for Education with Global Citizen, where she visited local schools and spent time with the children understanding their concerns and helping in classrooms. She has also been vocal about asking world leaders to commit to funding education.

-Time Magazine


----------



## YSoLovely

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXQyCmoF544/

fentybeauty@fentybeauty is coming!!!! Countdown to September. 8. 2017 starts now. #FENTYBEAUTY will be available globally at @Sephora and @harveynichols. Link us at FentyBeauty.com


----------



## Yoshi1296

OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## terebina786

Super excited for Fenty Beauty!


----------



## WishList986

She's basically a Fairy Godmother


----------



## berrydiva

As a makeup junkie, I can't remember the last time I was this excited for a beauty launch.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> As a makeup junkie, I can't remember the last time I was this excited for a beauty launch.



Me neither. Most of all because this doesn't seem to be a celeb money grab a la Kylie Kosmetics of Kim K's horrible contour sticks.
Rihanna teamed up with LVMH and this collection has been years in the making. No rushed online release only to restock a week later. Nope. This is supposed to be a legit cosmetics brand, instead of a vanity project. To say I have high expectations in terms of quality would be an understatement 

Ps. Just about all her recent red carpet looks were Fenty Beauty


----------



## sdkitty

YSoLovely said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXQyCmoF544/
> 
> fentybeauty@fentybeauty is coming!!!! Countdown to September. 8. 2017 starts now. #FENTYBEAUTY will be available globally at @Sephora and @harveynichols. Link us at FentyBeauty.com


So does anyone know if this is going to be geared toward women of color like Iman's line?  or more for everyone?  guessing the price point will be medium - not DS but not super expensive


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> So does anyone know if this is going to be geared toward women of color like Iman's line?  or more for everyone?  guessing the price point will be medium - not DS but not super expensive


I'm going to assume that it's going to be broad given the retailer where it will be stocked. However, I'm hoping that given she's a woman of color there will be some good deeper foundations shades. Right now for most brands you're lucky if there are 3-4 deep shades and for whatever reason they love to make the deep shade have red undertones. Since it will be in Sephora, I'm guessing it's going to be somewhere around NARS and MUFE price point. I think LVMH still owns MUFE. All of this is complete speculation on my part of course...lol


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Me neither. Most of all because this doesn't seem to be a celeb money grab a la Kylie Kosmetics of Kim K's horrible contour sticks.
> Rihanna teamed up with LVMH and this collection has been years in the making. No rushed online release only to restock a week later. Nope. This is supposed to be a legit cosmetics brand, instead of a vanity project. To say I have high expectations in terms of quality would be an understatement
> 
> Ps. Just about all her recent red carpet looks were Fenty Beauty


This is exactly what Kim should've done when everyone was trying to recreate her smokey eye. 

Based on what I've seen from Rihanna over the past few years and how much she's grown, she seems to put a lot of personal time and energy into her projects if her name is on them. I have high expectations for this line as well....from packaging to color range to products...everything. I'm on a no-buy until her line drops then I guess I'll be on another no-buy until the holiday stuff comes out.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm excited! She better come through. She's mentioned that she wants to build a brand that will allow her to tour/make music when wants to, not because she has to. In order for that to happen she had to put out quality products. No fly by night KKW ish...

A french stan who always has inside scoop said this will be a full makeup range. Foundations, bronzers, mascara, eyeshadows, liners...the whole kit and kaboodle. There supposed to be a contest planned to dig up new talented MUAs to represent the brand.


----------



## berrydiva

^Ugh...I legit have no more room to store makeup...looks like I need a new storage solution.

I wonder if they're going to make the youtube beauty influencer rounds. Although, I feel like she really doesn't even need to do that for her brand.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> This is exactly what Kim should've done when everyone was trying to recreate her smokey eye.
> 
> Based on what I've seen from Rihanna over the past few years and how much she's grown, she seems to put a lot of personal time and energy into her projects if her name is on them. I have high expectations for this line as well....from packaging to color range to products...everything. I'm on a no-buy until her line drops then I guess I'll be on another no-buy until the holiday stuff comes out.



Should have, but then she would have had to put in actual work and... nope. Not the Kardashian way


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hope she swerves influencers or is at least choosy about who she deals with. She's not a Youtuber but I'd love to see Duckie be a face for the brand...she's gorgeous and Rih has used her for Puma in the past.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I'm going to assume that it's going to be broad given the retailer where it will be stocked. However, I'm hoping that given she's a woman of color there will be some good deeper foundations shades. Right now for most brands you're lucky if there are 3-4 deep shades and for whatever reason they love to make the deep shade have red undertones. Since it will be in Sephora, I'm guessing it's going to be somewhere around NARS and MUFE price point. I think LVMH still owns MUFE. All of this is complete speculation on my part of course...lol


I imagine she will have a good selection of foundation in darker colors.  And judging from the interest level here, if the products are any good I think the line will be very successful


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

First glimpse of the Fenty Beauty campaign

Kinda weird but I love her Cupid's bow. It's so naturally defined and pronounced.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't wear makeup. And I can tell this will be hot. I have not bought lipstick since 8th grade aka Dark ages.


----------



## mkr

She looks so good.  I hope she sells the primer she uses because her face is to die for.

I'm buying what she's selling.


----------



## WishList986

I die over her perfect nose.


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> First glimpse of the Fenty Beauty campaign
> 
> Kinda weird but I love her Cupid's bow. It's so naturally defined and pronounced.
> 
> View attachment 3786092


----------



## mkr

Launch date is 9-8-17.  Have there been any previews of products?  I'd really like to see how it's packaged.


----------



## WishList986

The launch is in my birthday month, might have to treat myself before my birthday though


----------



## arnott

BagOuttaHell said:


> *I don't wear makeup.* And I can tell this will be hot. I have not bought lipstick since 8th grade aka Dark ages.


----------



## Tivo

I want that lip gloss she has on in the photo!
She's about to overtake old school Angelina as my all time most beautiful celebrity face.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Come thru Thickanna! 

I don't like the hair but her costume is gorgeous. She looks perf.


----------



## gazoo

HOTT!!!


----------



## sdkitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Come thru Thickanna!
> 
> I don't like the hair but her costume is gorgeous. She looks perf.
> 
> View attachment 3788594
> 
> View attachment 3788595
> 
> View attachment 3788596
> 
> View attachment 3788593


gorgeous except for the shoes....guess she needed to be comfortable


----------



## YSoLovely

Thiccanna is LIFE


----------



## berrydiva

That headdress! I missed caribana this year.  I have to go to Miami carnival to make up for it.  Il definitely be back in TnT for carnival in Feb....we're all booked!


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> gorgeous except for the shoes....guess she needed to be comfortable


You dance the whole time and people will occasionally step on your foot so a flat closed toe shoe with a comfortable sole is necessary. Many people spay paint their shoes to match the costume. But heels or sandals are a no go for dancing down the road for hours on end.


----------



## bisousx

Love that teal hair color on her


----------



## gazoo

I love her more for having sneakers on. Girl's keeping it real! 

Seriously though, doesn't she look amazing at this weight?


----------



## mkr

She looks amazing period.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love that she doesn't wear three pairs of spanx, stuff herself into clothes that don't fit, and then get her pictures photoshopped.


----------



## ManilaMama

Her IG stories are lit! So fun!!! She's singing (lip syncing to the music) and dancing.. 

She exudes so much positive vibes! I love it!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's proud of her Barbados heritage.

And Rihanna made sure to pull out all the stops in celebrating the annual Crop Over Festival in her native land on Monday.

The 29-year-old donned the skimpiest of bejeweled bikinis with matching garters and outrageous plumed wings for the colorful harvest celebration.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-bikini-Barbados-festival.html#ixzz4p8WMvz1t


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> That headdress! I missed caribana this year.  I have to go to Miami carnival to make up for it.  Il definitely be back in TnT for carnival in Feb....we're all booked!



In Toronto?  I feel like Caribana here isn't what it used to be and this year was the coldest and rainiest one weather-wise we've had in years.


----------



## morgan20

When I put on weight not much goes on my boobs...hips and thighs! Love that her weight gain has gone in the right places!


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> In Toronto?  I feel like Caribana here isn't what it used to be and this year was the coldest and rainiest one weather-wise we've had in years.


Yep. I planned to go to Toronto this year but plans got changed. I feel better missing it knowing it was cold and raining.  For the past 3 years, I think, Cropover and Caribana have been the same time making people choose one over the other. Rihanna has definitely increased the interest in Cropover and more Americans are going; same with Trinidad. None of them are the same from what I remember when I was younger but they're still fun.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Yep. I planned to go to Toronto this year but plans got changed. I feel better missing it knowing it was cold and raining.  For the past 3 years, I think, Cropover and Caribana have been the same time making people choose one over the other. Rihanna has definitely increased the interest in Cropover and more Americans are going; same with Trinidad. None of them are the same from what I remember when I was younger but they're still fun.



I would totally go to Cropover over Caribana.  It literally hasn't been the same since it was sponsored by a bank and renamed and keeps getting renamed based on whoever the sponsor is.   Years ago it was so lit, now it's an after thought to a lot of people.  I'm dying to go to Trinidad one day.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I would totally go to Cropover over Caribana.  It literally hasn't been the same since it was sponsored by a bank and renamed and keeps getting renamed based on whoever the sponsor is.   Years ago it was so lit, now it's an after thought to a lot of people.  I'm dying to go to Trinidad one day.


If you get the opportunity to go to carnival in Trini definitely go. They're the originators so it's like none other...the level of party is insane and be prepared for no sleep. We booked a few days in Tobago to recover.


----------



## berrydiva

I was looking at other pics....she looks like a snickers with the added weight. I'm sorry but I will never understand the obsession people have with wanting/dieting to be skinny. Having a thin natural frame is one thing but purposely making yourself skinny when you can be a snack...I just don't understand.


----------



## buzzytoes

Love it but the crotch part looks super uncomfortable. I love that she looks normal instead of 30 lbs too skinny to look like a VS model in that outfit.


----------



## mkr

She must have used gorilla glue to keep her boobs from popping out.


----------



## terebina786

buzzytoes said:


> Love it but the crotch part looks super uncomfortable. I love that she looks normal instead of 30 lbs too skinny to look like a VS model in that outfit.


That's what I love about cropover, caribana, etc... Every size is celebrated.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> That's what I love about cropover, caribana, etc... Every size is celebrated.


Yes...and people just dance and have fun. No one saying someone shouldn't wear something because they're too big or too small. Just a celebration.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> If you get the opportunity to go to carnival in Trini definitely go. They're the originators so it's like none other...the level of party is insane and be prepared for no sleep. We booked a few days in Tobago to recover.


Truth!

But that's one of the reasons I like Rihanna, she reps her country all the time and not for fame... You're probably not gonna see Nicki coming for Carnival..


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Truth!
> 
> But that's one of the reasons I like Rihanna, she reps her country all the time and not for fame... You're probably not gonna see Nicki coming for Carnival..


Nicki probably wants a check to go smh.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Nicki probably wants a check to go smh.


Pffft...She shot a video here a couple yrs ago and I did not hear good things...Her agenda seems to be pretentious imo..


----------



## YSoLovely

Why would you want her there? Nicki is about as nasty and unpleasant a person as it gets...


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> Why would you want her there? Nicki is about as nasty and unpleasant a person as it gets...


Weeeeellll hee hee I didn't say I wanted her here...was juss sayin'


----------



## mrskolar09

That hair color is a great color for her, she's just glowing


----------



## tweegy

Apparently Chris commented on one of the pic and some folks are not having it.

I agree in a way... Chris just needs to shoo.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> I was looking at other pics....she looks like a snickers with the added weight. I'm sorry but I will never understand the obsession people have with wanting/dieting to be skinny. Having a thin natural frame is one thing but purposely making yourself skinny when you can be a snack...I just don't understand.


Rih is the full on 7 course meal!


----------



## Sassys

Article said she is at a funeral in Barbados


----------



## Sandi.el

Party one day and funeral the next lol


----------



## berrydiva

Growing up, in the Caribbean we didn't wear black to funerals...that's more of a western thing to me. You see more people wearing dark colors to funerals now than when I was younger. I wouldn't wear what she has on to a funeral but I probably also wouldn't think she looks out of place tbh. It's too damn hot in the islands to wear black to a funeral.


Her hair color looks good.


----------



## berrydiva

Sandi.el said:


> Party one day and funeral the next lol


Funerals are a party in the caribbean...everything is a celebration....baby shower, funeral, wedding, everything lol


----------



## YSoLovely

Wouldn't be my choice of funeral attire, but it's not my family either. I doubt Rih would put fashion over paying her respects to her friend's late grandfather... 

My condolences to his family and loved ones.


----------



## tweegy

That's an odd choice of a funeral outfit...


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Growing up, in the Caribbean we didn't wear black to funerals...that's more of a western thing to me. You see more people wearing dark colors to funerals now than when I was younger. I wouldn't wear what she has on to a funeral but I probably also wouldn't think she looks out of place tbh. It's too damn hot in the islands to wear black to a funeral.
> 
> Even here in the US it seems to vary based on religion or maybe what part of the country you're in.  I grew up Catholic on the east coast.  To me it's appropriate to wear black or a dark color to a funeral.  But I went to a memorial service here in CA recently.  The family is fundamentalist Christian.  I think I was the only one wearing black.  (I wear black a lot anyway).  And there were no flowers.  Catholics back in the day always had the casket in front (usually open) and lots of flowers sent by friends and relatives.
> 
> 
> Her hair color looks good.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't wear makeup. And I can tell this will be hot. I have not bought lipstick since 8th grade aka Dark ages.



This is me! Can't remember the last time I bought some and it is mainly because of the way the people at the makeup counter work! You go and want one thing and you almost have to curse them out because they are trying so hard to make you buy an entire line!


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Funerals are a party in the caribbean...everything is a celebration....baby shower, funeral, wedding, everything lol



Yes and it reminds me of New Orleans. Definitely not the kind of funerals we have here in the south! I might wouldn't have such a bad feeling about going to them and avoiding at all costs if it was more like those!


----------



## Tivo

Bumping this thread with some Rihanna pics. I don't like her thread dropping  to page 2.


----------



## mkr

Can you imagine being her sister and trying to find a boyfriend?  I would be p*ssed if my sister was that hot.


----------



## PewPew

mkr said:


> Can you imagine being her sister and trying to find a boyfriend?  I would be p*ssed if my sister was that hot.



Oooh, I *can* imagine. I had a longtime roommate (& friend) who's drop dead gorgeous & very flirty. It was painful b/c my dates would have a dramatic brain freeze when they met her (& then they'd always want to hang at our place). If someone knew us both & asked me out, I had to really know him before dating or I'd assume he wanted to be near my friend (who was always in a relationship & not available).

Enough about me, I've love to have been Rhi's roomie! She seems like she'd be massive fun and oooh, maybe she'd let you borrow something glamorous from her closet. 

Great pics, sdkitty! I love her style, whether glammed up or casual


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Dinner in London a few days ago...

I wish we got clearer pics of her outfit, that dress looks cute.


----------



## berrydiva

I hate when I have on open toe shoes and it starts to rain. It makes me feel like my feet are dirty and then I feel like I need to shower.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The last time I got caught in the rain while wearing open toe heels, I took them off and made my husband carry me. It was bratty but I don't like wet feet.


----------



## Tivo

Love that she's having a good time!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

London 8/30/17

Thicker than a snicker. She looks cute.


----------



## Sandi.el

Hate this dark coloured Canadian Tuxedo


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love it. And those shoes are tdf.


----------



## berrydiva

Love those shoes. I love a good dark denim wash fitted pair of jeans.


----------



## WishList986

The shoes are giving me major Sandy from Grease vibes


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

London is her temporary home for the next few months apparently. Her bae is based there and she's started recording her next album there as well.


----------



## mkr

I love it.


----------



## summer2815

She is so stunningly beautiful


----------



## terebina786

Sephora is starting to put up placeholder displays of Fenty Beauty.  I'm super excited!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

FB Sneak Peek




C'mon diversity!!


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Sephora is starting to put up placeholder displays of Fenty Beauty.  I'm super excited!


There's a Rouge event next week! I can't wait.


----------



## berrydiva

I love the sneak peak. You can see she had her hands all over it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

There are supposedly 40 foundation shades, a few brushes along with lippies, concealers, highlighters, eye shadows, etc.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> There's a Rouge event next week! I can't wait.


I hope its in Canada too.  My husband is dreading this release lol


----------



## mkr

You all know I'm gonna buy this makeup and expect to look like Rihanna.


----------



## terebina786

I wonder if she sent PR package to influencers... I hope she didn't.


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> FB Sneak Peek
> 
> View attachment 3811850
> 
> 
> C'mon diversity!!



That face tho 

I'm going straight for the Lip colours (and the eyeshadows) when her line drops, can't wait. I'm always on the prowl for new lip colours.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I'm here for the lippies and maybe a highlighter or two. I loved how glowy the girls looked in the vid. 




terebina786 said:


> I wonder if she sent PR package to influencers... I hope she didn't.



I don't know if she's gonna send PR packages but she did invite a few influencers to launch. I've seen some tweets from them about how excited they are.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I wonder if she sent PR package to influencers... I hope she didn't.


Unfortunately, that's the way the game works now....it's kind of sad.


----------



## terebina786

Definitely want some highlighters, I'm a sucker for them and I def wanna try her foundation.


----------



## YSoLovely

Now that's how you do diversity!!!


----------



## terebina786

Does anyone know if this is a LE thing or is it going to be a long standing brand?


----------



## YSoLovely

terebina786 said:


> Does anyone know if this is a LE thing or is it going to b*e a long standing brand*?



The latter. Rihanna partnered with Kendo/LVMH for Fenty Beauty. She's here to stay.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm super pale and originally thought I'd have to sit this brand out, but some of those lips colours are calling my name.  It seems, if judging by the video, she's not going for the overly made up clown look but rather, doing lots of great neutrals,  nudes and tonal browns.

I'm checking this out for sure, just not on the 8th. lol

I also hope, as mentioned, we don't see beauty influencers all over this and ruining it with their instagram faces.


----------



## mkr

Maybe we can break the Internet


----------



## Cocoabean

mkr said:


> You all know I'm gonna buy this makeup and expect to look like Rihanna.



Me too. I am a 53 year old, red headed, Irish woman. Do you think it will work?  She is so beautiful!


----------



## Jayne1

One of the Sephoras here in Toronto has had the display up for a few days, but it's wrapped up in black with the date on it.  The SA said they have to arrive a few hours early on the 8th to get educated about the products.


----------



## White Orchid

Cocoabean said:


> Me too. I am a 53 year old, red headed, Irish woman. Do you think it will work?  She is so beautiful!


About as much chance as I have looking sexy in a tiny lace romper.  But in the words of Arnold Horshak, g'ahead


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Maybe we can break the Internet


Do I need to slap you back or reality?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Tivo said:


> Bumping this thread with some Rihanna pics. I don't like her thread dropping  to page 2.



Her eye color is amazing! How did she manage to reduce the size of her forehead?


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Do I need to slap you back or reality?


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Do I need to slap you back or reality?


----------



## YSoLovely

dangerouscurves said:


> Her eye color is amazing! How did she manage to reduce the size of her forehead?



Forehead transplant. Duh.


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> Forehead transplant. Duh.



(runs to google it)


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> I hope its in Canada too.  My husband is dreading this release lol


I have a link to a launch party on Bloor, at midnight.  They sent it out last week and space is limited, so it may be full by now, but let me know if you want the link.


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> I have a link to a launch party on Bloor, at midnight.  They sent it out last week and space is limited, so it may be full by now, but let me know if you want the link.



Oh I'd love to have it!  I'll PM you


----------



## shazzy99

OK, I'm not usually a fan of celebrity make up lines, but I can't wait for this!


----------



## mkr

Good grief I'll be on a plane on 9/8 half the day and then spending 4 days with family in the middle of nowhere.  If they don't have wifi....


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Good grief I'll be on a plane on 9/8 half the day and then spending 4 days with family in the middle of nowhere.  If they don't have wifi....


If I didn't know you were in the US, I'd swear you lived in a Yurt, somewhere in the remote steppes of Mongolia.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DM between Rih and a fan confirming FB having  40 foundation shades and being cruelty free.







Also there are 7 highlighters. 3 Duos/1 single.

Sidenote- Hu$tle baby is actually called Hu$la Baby.




These highlighters are 


ETA: The hype is so real. I'm never geeked about makeup but I'm really excited about this.


----------



## kkfiregirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> DM between Rih and a fan confirming FB having  40 foundation shades and being cruelty free.
> 
> View attachment 3815228
> 
> View attachment 3815229
> 
> 
> 
> Also there are 7 highlighters. 6 Duos/1 single.
> 
> Sidenote- Hu$tle baby is actually called Hu$la Baby.
> 
> View attachment 3815230
> 
> 
> These highlighters are



And I LOVE the names of the shades!


----------



## mrskolar09

I can't wait to see these in person [emoji7]


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It's great she DMs her fans.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> If I didn't know you were in the US, I'd swear you lived in a Yurt, somewhere in the remote steppes of Mongolia.


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> Forehead transplant. Duh.





dangerouscurves said:


> (runs to google it)


----------



## 1249dcnative

To tell you how behind I am with makeup, I am STILL using the Balm's Mary Lou and Betty Lou (there is just so much in there) and I have deliberately NOT purchased another highlighter because I can't justfy it and I'm not into makeup like that (obviously). HOWEVER, I WILL have those highlighters and probably lots of other stuff from her line. She put her foot into it, as I expected from her. 

Sidenote re. funerals. Rihanna wore an amazing black dress to her grandmother's funeral. Sad occasion, but I STILL remember that dress. Maybe she was leaving the repast not the funeral.


----------



## 1249dcnative

I'd rather spend money on her makeup than some damn coffee table book.


----------



## Cocoabean

1249dcnative said:


> To tell you how behind I am with makeup, I am STILL using the Balm's Mary Lou and Betty Lou (there is just so much in there) and I have deliberately NOT purchased another highlighter because I can't justfy it and I'm not into makeup like that (obviously). HOWEVER, I WILL have those highlighters and probably lots of other stuff from her line. She put her foot into it, as I expected from her.
> 
> Sidenote re. funerals. Rihanna wore an amazing black dress to her grandmother's funeral. Sad occasion, but I STILL remember that dress. Maybe she was leaving the repast not the funeral.



Wait, I just discovered Mary Loumanizer, am I behind (again)? I am always one trend, or three, behind!


----------



## 1249dcnative

Cocoabean said:


> Wait, I just discovered Mary Loumanizer, am I behind (again)? I am always one trend, or three, behind!



Well I can't say that you aren't still on trend LOL; I just know that those highlighters were discussed non-stop quite a few years ago and you don't hear about them now because it seems that there are so many more on the market now. They are still awesome and very pigmented, which is why they have lasted me so long.


----------



## Lounorada

I've never been this excitied about a makeup launch before! I'm here waiting for Fenty Beauty to drop, like...


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I've never been this excitied about a makeup launch before! I'm here waiting for Fenty Beauty to drop, like...


I was just coming here to post the exact same thing . My excitement is actually stupid. Football is back on Thursday and Fenty Beauty drops on Friday! #bestweekever!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I was just coming here to post the exact same thing . My excitement is actually stupid. Football is back on Thursday and Fenty Beauty drops on Friday! #bestweekever!


----------



## mkr




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Literally my mood every time I read something new about this line


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> I was just coming here to post the exact same thing . My excitement is actually stupid. Football is back on Thursday and Fenty Beauty drops on Friday! #bestweekever!





Lounorada said:


>





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Literally my mood every time I read something new about this line





Saaaame! It's not like I need anything, but I'm stupid hype


----------



## YSoLovely

lipstickalley.com


----------



## mkr

Okay I was trying to be low key about this makeup but riri got me like


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Sephora better stock all 40 shades of foundation in store.


----------



## mrskolar09

They are really doing it up right with all the hype leading up to the release.  Even people who initially didn't have much interest are now getting anxious waiting for the line to drop.


----------



## Tivo

This brand is going to be bananas!


----------



## morgan20

You ladies are nuts 
Now I am counting down now....will it be available in the U.K.?


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## terebina786

I don't love the packaging.  I guess I have to see it in person.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I told my boss I have an appt with Dr Fenty tomorrow, I'll be out all day...


----------



## DC-Cutie

morgan20 said:


> You ladies are nuts
> Now I am counting down now....will it be available in the U.K.?


at Harvey Nichols


----------



## DC-Cutie

OMG the iconic Joann the Scammer has scammed her way into the Fenty Beauty headquarters, making off with our makeup!!!  LOL


----------



## Tivo

terebina786 said:


> I don't love the packaging.  I guess I have to see it in person.


I don't love the packaging either. But I think that's good...it likely means she didn't waste money on pretty containers and focused on quality instead.


----------



## morgan20

DC-Cutie said:


> at Harvey Nichols



Thank you


----------



## berrydiva

Please tell me Jeffree Star wasn't invited to her official event.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm getting one of those magnetic match sticks! I don't know what that is. But the kid in me must have it. Even if I won't know how to use it.


----------



## shazzy99

Got my sis to grab me a few things this morning as I'm at work (in Australia btw). A foundation, 2 highlighters and the lipgloss. Can't wait to get home and have a play!


----------



## terebina786

I definitely want the gloss bomb and a highlighter or two.  I also want the foundation but with all 40 shades I won't know shade I am until I get into a store (I hate going to Sephora [emoji52]).

It's launching online at 12am pst so 3am my time. I'm glad this line is permanent so I don't have to get up and rush to buy it.


----------



## berrydiva

berrydiva said:


> Please tell me Jeffree Star wasn't invited to her official event.


Ugh he's there.....guess my coins will stay on my pocket.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Ugh he's there.....guess my coins will stay on my pocket.



Nooooooo why did she?! Ugh.


----------



## mkr

I got my Fenty email!  There's no Sephora at the airport!  What's that about? Haha. Is this stuff going to sell out before I get back to civilization?


----------



## morgan20

I am transfixed by her boobs in the lemon outfit


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Nooooooo why did she?! Ugh.


Most likely it was her team who invited him but this is Rihanna, she doesn't need his subscribers to move her product. I wish these teams would stop promoting him, inviting him and realize how vile he is to the brands.


----------



## 1249dcnative

I'm very dissapointed about the Jeffree Star sighting. So far, my coins have stayed in my pocket.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My only guess about Jeffrey Starr is that PR invited him or Sephora, since I know 2 bloggers personally that were invited.  Either way, PR and/or Sephora effed up in a major way inviting him.  He's a racist and his apology was... well... 
I do believe she personally invited BlameitonKway and JoanntheScammer - she loves them!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Too bad. Why aren't they blackballing that loser?


----------



## terebina786

I considered buying highlighters from Jouer until JS's collab was announced and now I won't buy anything from them.
I want to believe that Sephora or someone else invited him and she had no idea.  He just makes me not want to buy things.


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> I got my Fenty email!  There's no Sephora at the airport!  What's that about? Haha. Is this stuff going to sell out before I get back to civilization?



It's permanent so I assume they'll be restocking if things do sell out.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I want the gloss


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a big night for the star who unveiled her new Fenty beauty line at New York Fashion Week - so naturally she was keen to look her very best.

And Rihanna, 29, ensured she looked her very best as she stormed the red carpet in a sensational yellow coord, in which she rocked a scanty crop top which left very little to the imagination under which she went braless.

She paired the look with a dramatic skirt with a sizzling slit, which flashed her leg which she clad in a racy gold lace up sandal, although the footwear appeared to cause her some woes as she stole a moment between talking to reporters to grapple with the thigh-high straps.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-skirt-Fenty-Beauty-launch.html#ixzz4s66e5Czn


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> My only guess about Jeffrey Starr is that PR invited him or Sephora, since I know 2 bloggers personally that were invited.  Either way, PR and/or Sephora effed up in a major way inviting him.  He's a racist and his apology was... well...
> I do believe she personally invited BlameitonKway and JoanntheScammer - she loves them!





terebina786 said:


> I considered buying highlighters from Jouer until JS's collab was announced and now I won't buy anything from them.
> I want to believe that Sephora or someone else invited him and she had no idea.  He just makes me not want to buy things.


It almost doesn't matter who invited him or recommends him to work on a product collab because they blatenly overlook the fact that he's a bigot and misogynist when its made known to them. I'm sure Rihanna had no idea and Kim had no idea nor many of these brands that work with him.  However, it's about their actions after it's pointed out to them. If they continue to invite him and collab with him, they're saying to the community to which his racism is targeted that they don't care and only care about the money they can make by his influence.



1249dcnative said:


> I'm very dissapointed about the Jeffree Star sighting. So far, my coins have stayed in my pocket.


Same here. I'll see how she and/or her team reacts when it's made known to them. I'm clearly giving the benefit of doubt and assuming they're unaware of his controversy.


----------



## Lounorada

Love the gold eye shadow she's wearing with the yellow ODLR look, but hate the ponytail. I wish she'd go back to sporting the pixie cut, she looks so awesome with short hair.
Love the black ODLR look on her, she is _wearing_ them boots


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nah. Kim Kardashian knew about his ways. She just wanted people to get over it.

I love both of her outfits.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Nah. Kim Kardashian knew about his ways. She just wanted people to get over it.


Ok. Thought she wasn't aware his behavior was persistent even after his apology until people started flooding her with receipts.


----------



## 1249dcnative

berrydiva said:


> It almost doesn't matter who invited him or recommends him to work on a product collab because they blatenly overlook the fact that he's a bigot and misogynist when its made known to them. I'm sure Rihanna had no idea and Kim had no idea nor many of these brands that work with him.  However, it's about their actions after it's pointed out to them. If they continue to invite him and collab with him, they're saying to the community to which his racism is targeted that they don't care and only care about the money they can make by his influence.
> 
> Same here. I'll see how she and/or her team reacts when it's made known to them. I'm clearly giving the benefit of doubt and assuming they're unaware of his controversy.



I too can understand that she probably did not send him an invitation and potentially didn't know that he was on the invite list, anymore than she knew about the social media guy that wears wigs and fur coats was going to be there. She seemed genuinely surprised by his presence last night. Mistakes like that can be made. I'm waiting for a response.


----------



## DC-Cutie

All I have to say is, I hope folks go light handed on Trophy Wife, because it's a whole lotta gold..
I like the foundation (I'm 420, for reference I wear 6/6.5 in Bobbi Brown) and the Magic stick trio.  If you have dry skin, moisturize and do not use a mattifying primer (since the foundation itself is a light matte finish)


----------



## sdkitty

I got the email from Sephora....doesn't seem to have any lipstick in the line


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I got the email from Sephora....doesn't seem to have any lipstick in the line


It's just one gloss that supposed to be a universal color.


----------



## berrydiva

1249dcnative said:


> I too can understand that she probably did not send him an invitation and potentially didn't know that he was on the invite list, anymore than she knew about the social media guy that wears wigs and fur coats was going to be there. She seemed genuinely surprised by his presence last night. Mistakes like that can be made. I'm waiting for a response.


Same here. I'll wait for a response. Fans already expressed their disgust on twitter and IG so we'll see what happens from her team.


----------



## Tivo

The line is getting great reviews!

Harpers Bazar
https://www.google.com/amp/www.harpersbazaar.com/beauty/gmp12195819/fenty-beauty-best-products/

Glamour
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.glamour.com/story/rihanna-fenty-beauty/amp

Vogue
http://www.vogue.co.uk/article/fenty-beauty-make-up-rihanna-review-trophy-wife-match-stix


----------



## terebina786

I broke down and bought the killawatt highlighter in metal moon.  That pale gold was calling to me.  I got a sample of the foundation so I'm going to test it out.  I'm debating going back and getting the match stix trio even though I'm not a cream contour type.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> It's just one gloss that supposed to be a universal color.


And this was total devastation for me because I hate lipgloss 
I really thought Miss Rih 'The Queen of the Red lip' was gonna have some great lipsticks in the range when it dropped, but no.
I didn't purchase anything today, but I am gonna get the Killawatt highlighter in 'Trophy Wife', that's what Rih was wearing at the launch and I need that in my life


----------



## WishList986

Lounorada said:


> A*nd this was total devastation for me because I hate lipgloss*
> I really thought Miss Rih 'The Queen of the Red lip' was gonna have some great lipsticks in the range when it dropped, but no.
> I didn't purchase anything today, but I am gonna get the Killawatt highlighter in 'Trophy Wife', that's what Rih was wearing at the launch and I need that in my life


Ok YES, I was so disappointed! If I wear lipgloss, it ends in an entire day of pulling my hair out of it & then just wiping it off in defeat.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This line is permanent and there are plans for expansion. Expect more lippies, palettes and foundation shades by X-Mas.

It Star was bound to make an appearance whether thru direct invite or as a plus one. She didn't take pics with him or tell folks to get over it so I still handed over my coins  I do wish brands would wash their hands of him tho. He's not worth the controversy. I got the lipgloss, two highlight duos and trophy wife. I need to go to Sephora to play but I'll wait. Sephora employees are saying they are well stocked (to discourage stockpiling and reselling) so there is plenty of time to shop.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yes, they are well stocked.  I didn't place an online order until around 11 and everything was still in stock.  At Sephora in the mall there was also plenty of stock


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The website is done very well. She took her time with this one. 

A few vids


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> This line is permanent and there are plans for expansion. Expect more lippies, palettes and foundation shades by X-Mas.
> 
> It Star was bound to make an appearance whether thru direct invite or as a plus one. She didn't take pics with him or tell folks to get over it so I still handed over my coins  I do wish brands would wash their hands of him tho. He's not worth the controversy. I got the lipgloss, two highlight duos and trophy wife. I need to go to Sephora to play but I'll wait. Sephora employees are saying they are well stocked (to discourage stockpiling and reselling) so there is plenty of time to shop.


I feel like they're not going to wash their hands of him. I aim for consistency and tbh if it were someone else, I wouldn't think twice about not purchasing.  However, I don't begrudge anyone who wants to purchase. It's just sad that her there seemed to be no thought given to her being a black woman wanting to create a line that was inclusive perhaps shouldn't have a racist misogynist there. I'm over making excuses for people it's so pathetic how the underlying message is "we really don't care because the hate isn't directed our way"


----------



## Kidclarke

Hopefully I'll be going home with foundation tomorrow. None of the other stuff really works for me, I'm a terrible lip gloss/lipstick wearer.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She said in the live launch ( yes I watched some of it despite having NO IDEA about the use of some these products) that they spent a lot of time on it.


----------



## berrydiva

Kidclarke said:


> Hopefully I'll be going home with foundation tomorrow. None of the other stuff really works for me, I'm a terrible lip gloss/lipstick wearer.


You won't know until you try it. Lol


----------



## Yoshi1296

Unfortunately, Jeffree is invited to almost every PR event. If ya'll stopped buying from a brand cause of him, you wouldn't have any more makeup to wear. I don't think rihanna handled much of the invite process for her event or was even aware that Jeffree was there LOL.


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> Unfortunately, Jeffree is invited to almost every PR event. If ya'll stopped buying from a brand cause of him, you wouldn't have any more makeup to wear. I don't think rihanna handled much of the invite process for her event or was even aware that Jeffree was there LOL.


That's fine.  I won't wear makeup. Principles are larger than makeup. Folks are reasoning this away because its Rihanna....meanwhile other people not named Rihanna didn't get the same pass. I'm not with the wishy washy. I don't get why folks say it so casually that people should just be okay with someone being a racist.  If you want to buy it, cool but don't suggest that it should be ignored so casually. Jeffree isn't a he said/She said/I heard situation....he's proven he's disgusting. If there are other makeup brands affiliated with folks like him, let me know so I could stop buying.


----------



## Sandi.el

My friend went to sephora today and said yes there are many shades but most are in the Caucasian, and veering into light skin range . Not too many shades for darker skin tones. I haven't seen it myself so I can't say. She also lives in a different city.


----------



## terebina786

I don't think influencers got PR packages. A lot of the videos I watched, they had to go out and buy the stuff like normal people lol.  Kinda liking that... letting the products speak for themselves.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Eh, the thing is a lot of people don't even know wtf It Star is. I went years before I ever knew of him or the vile things he said. I'm not necessarily giving Rih a pass, more so the benefit of doubt. Its pretty much a given that she didn't personally craft the guest list, she didn't invite the man into her home, she didn't take a pic with the him, she didn't jump on Snap telling people to STFU and get over his past, nor did she send him or any other YT'ber free product.  A third party shooting him an invite vs a brand actually endorsing/defending  him and putting his name and face on their products...there are levels for me, the latter is where I draw the line.


----------



## WishList986

There's a crazy amount of light shades in every undertone imaginable, and she even designed shades for those with albinism. I heard that if the line is successful they will release more darker shades, hopefully that happens quickly as there have been some complaints online.


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Eh, the thing is a lot of people don't even know wtf It Star is. I went years before I ever knew of him or the vile things he said. I'm not necessarily giving Rih a pass, more so the benefit of doubt. Its pretty much a given that she didn't personally craft the guest list, she didn't invite the man into her home, she didn't take a pic with the him, she didn't jump on Snap telling people to STFU and get over his past, nor did she send him or any other YT'ber free product.  A third party shooting him an invite vs a brand actually endorsing/defending  him and putting his name and face on their products...there are levels for me, the latter is where I draw the line.



I had no idea who he was until I read about his lipsticks then got lost down a rabbit hole of reading about him.  

I heard that he was invited by Sephora, they were in charge of the guest list and Rih had no idea who was going to be there.  I only saw pics of her with a couple of influencers and she didn't mingle too much because of interviews.


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> That's fine.  I won't wear makeup. Principles are larger than makeup. Folks are reasoning this away because its Rihanna....meanwhile other people not named Rihanna didn't get the same pass. I'm not with the wishy washy. I don't get why folks say it so casually that people should just be okay with someone being a racist. * If you want to buy it, cool but don't suggest that it should be ignored so casually.* Jeffree isn't a he said/She said/I heard situation....he's proven he's disgusting. If there are other makeup brands affiliated with folks like him, let me know so I could stop buying.



I never suggested that it should be ignored. And yes principles are larger than makeup but I think boycotting his own brand is enough because a lot of brands affiliated with Sephora are not in control of PR. Fenty Beauty is exclusive to Sephora and they control who is on the list, not Rih. It sucks because I think she has a solid collection that she released and don't think she deserves to have that tarnished by one wrong invite to a launch party that was most likely something she was not even aware of. Maybe she could have and it would have been great if she did. But it seems like she didn't because there might have been more celebs and supermodels rather than beauty gurus if she controlled who was invited and who wasn't.

But you have your right to not choose to buy Fenty Beauty and I respect that. No hard feelings.


----------



## Yoshi1296

terebina786 said:


> I don't think influencers got PR packages. A lot of the videos I watched, they had to go out and buy the stuff like normal people lol.  Kinda liking that... letting the products speak for themselves.



The bigger influencers got the PR packages at the launch parties with every item. And smaller influencers got only a few products in their goodie bags.


----------



## YSoLovely

Can Jeffree just drop off the face of the earth already? I don't want him associated with my fave in any way, shape or form. Whoever put him on the list deserves their a** whooped a stern talking to 

I ordered three highlight duos, three of the sticks and the foundation. When I heard there weren't any lipsticks I was hella disappointed tbh, but they are saying they are coming "soon". Eyeshadows, too.

I've seen a few people complain about the shade range and I honestly don't get it. She released 40 shades straight out the gate. 40! And the way it's been described to me, she released 10 light, 10 medium, 10 tan and 10 dark shades. Obviously, you can always have more, but 40 is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Unfortunately, that's the way the game works now....it's kind of sad.




Yep! Don't hate the playa - Hate the game! [emoji108]


----------



## Tivo

I want to try that lip gloss. It looks right up my alley!


----------



## sdkitty

YSoLovely said:


> Can Jeffree just drop off the face of the earth already? I don't want him associated with my fave in any way, shape or form. Whoever put him on the list deserves their a** whooped a stern talking to
> 
> I ordered three highlight duos, three of the sticks and the foundation. When I heard there weren't any lipsticks I was hella disappointed tbh, but they are saying they are coming "soon". Eyeshadows, too.
> 
> I've seen a few people complain about the shade range and I honestly don't get it. She released 40 shades straight out the gate. 40! And the way it's been described to me, she released 10 light, 10 medium, 10 tan and 10 dark shades. Obviously, you can always have more, but 40 is nothing to sneeze at.


the email from sephora said get a free sample, available in six shades....at first I thought that meant there were only six shades total.  maybe that caused some confusion


----------



## terebina786

Yoshi1296 said:


> The bigger influencers got the PR packages at the launch parties with every item. And smaller influencers got only a few products in their goodie bags.



Oh boo. Oh well the ones I watched all paid for everything and gave Fenty a solid review of it.  
Don't really care for the big guys who are trying to sell me stuff they got for free.  I've basically stopped buying from brands that send huge PR packages and send those YT'ers on unnecessary trips.  Just added Smashbox to my list lol.


----------



## terebina786

sdkitty said:


> the email from sephora said get a free sample, available in six shades....at first I thought that meant there were only six shades total.  maybe that caused some confusion



I got the sample with my initial order but after looking at the swatches on FentyBeauty.com the foundation sample I picked was too dark lol.  Sephora's swatches don't look right.


----------



## YSoLovely

terebina786 said:


> Oh boo. Oh well the ones I watched all paid for everything and gave Fenty a solid review of it.
> Don't really care for the big guys who are trying to sell me stuff they got for free.  I've basically stopped buying from brands that send huge PR packages and send those YT'ers on unnecessary trips.  Just added Smashbox to my list lol.



The amount of stuff these gurus get for free is disgusting lol. Some of them do these "Free PR unboxing" videos and it's thousand upon thousands of dollars worth of products from just about *every *brand. Maybe not super high end brands like Chanel or Dior, but even Pat McGrath sends someone like J* free products.


----------



## Kansashalo

I went to a Fall Beauty event at my local Sephora (Atlanta Buckhead store) and her products are in plentiful supply there (plus all shades from light to dark foundations are available as well).  I walked out with a foundation and the lip bomb.  I really liked the price point and package quality.  I REALLY wanted the Ginerbinge/MoscowMule highlighter but I can't justify buying another one at all.  In short, I actually liked everything I saw.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> I ordered three highlight duos, three of the sticks and the foundation. When I heard there weren't any lipsticks I was hella disappointed tbh, *but they are saying they are coming "soon". Eyeshadows, too.*


Yay! to the bolded!


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I had no idea who he was until I read about his lipsticks then got lost down a rabbit hole of reading about him.
> 
> I heard that he was invited by Sephora, they were in charge of the guest list and Rih had no idea who was going to be there.  I only saw pics of her with a couple of influencers and she didn't mingle too much because of interviews.





Yoshi1296 said:


> I never suggested that it should be ignored. And yes principles are larger than makeup but I think boycotting his own brand is enough because a lot of brands affiliated with Sephora are not in control of PR. Fenty Beauty is exclusive to Sephora and they control who is on the list, not Rih. It sucks because I think she has a solid collection that she released and don't think she deserves to have that tarnished by one wrong invite to a launch party that was most likely something she was not even aware of. Maybe she could have and it would have been great if she did. But it seems like she didn't because there might have been more celebs and supermodels rather than beauty gurus if she controlled who was invited and who wasn't.
> 
> But you have your right to not choose to buy Fenty Beauty and I respect that. No hard feelings.


Point is that he said some anti-Semitic ish, he would've been cancelled and under a rock and that's what irritates me about the whole thing.



YSoLovely said:


> Can Jeffree just drop off the face of the earth already? I don't want him associated with my fave in any way, shape or form. Whoever put him on the list deserves their a** whooped a stern talking to


Not gonna happen.


----------



## 1249dcnative

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> This line is permanent and there are plans for expansion. Expect more lippies, palettes and foundation shades by X-Mas.
> 
> It Star was bound to make an appearance whether thru direct invite or as a plus one. She didn't take pics with him or tell folks to get over it so I still handed over my coins  I do wish brands would wash their hands of him tho. He's not worth the controversy. I got the lipgloss, two highlight duos and trophy wife. I need to go to Sephora to play but I'll wait. Sephora employees are saying they are well stocked (to discourage stockpiling and reselling) so there is plenty of time to shop.


I respect her launch in every way, I appreciate her keeping the price-point decent (decent enough for me to consider purchasing), the quality level high, of course the diversity and for making sure that there was enough product to go around. I can forgive the attendance of the atrocious one.


----------



## Tahitian Monoi

I'm extremely proud of the business woman rih has grown into, especially as a BLACK woman! I have to admit I was expecting something more luxe and avant garde because that's who she is. But I'm glad she is leading the trend away from that redundant instagram makeup. My only complaint is Jeffree attending the launch , I do not support anything that racist touches so I am conflicted and haven't purchased anything because I refuse to be a hypocrite.


----------



## Tahitian Monoi

And y'all need to stop with the maybe it was Sephora / PR ******** excuses, either rih is 100 percent involved or she's not. You can't brag about how involved you are / she is then start copping pleas when a man that threatened to throw batteryacid on black women to lighten their skin , threats violence on black women is personally invited and gifted products from a brand thats supposed to be inclusive. Sephora refuses to sell jeffrees products so I can't see them inviting him. Rih stays perched on social media so I don't buy that she didn't know .


----------



## Tahitian Monoi

berrydiva said:


> That's fine.  I won't wear makeup. *Principles are larger than makeup. Folks are reasoning this away because its Rihanna....meanwhile other people not named Rihanna didn't get the same pass. I'm not with the wishy washy. I don't get why folks say it so casually that people should just be okay with someone being a racist.* If you want to buy it, cool but don't suggest that it should be ignored so casually. Jeffree isn't a he said/She said/I heard situation....he's proven he's disgusting. If there are other makeup brands affiliated with folks like him, let me know so I could stop buying.


!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tahitian Monoi said:


> And y'all need to stop with the maybe it was Sephora / PR ******** excuses, either rih is 100 percent involved or she's not. You can't brag about how involved you are / she is then start copping pleas when a man that threatened to throw batteryacid on black women to lighten their skin , threats violence on black women is personally invited and gifted products from a brand thats supposed to be inclusive. Sephora refuses to sell jeffrees products so I can't see them inviting him. Rih stays perched on social media so I don't buy that she didn't know .



Hol up, so you think she actually, personally sent out invites to YouTube influencers. Like seriously? Not models or other celeb acquaintances but YT influencers... K. Forget being a business women with ish to do, she must spend her days trolling YouTube....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Anywho....

Elle Mag October 2017 

It's a global deal, she will appear on all 46 covers for the month of October. All beauty looks were created with her line. 






Snippets of interview. 

In celebration of Rihanna's sixth cover (and the global launch of Fenty Beauty by Rihanna), _ELLE_ turned the tables and invited some of her famous friends and fans – *Tyra Banks*, *Eminem*, *April Bloomfield*, *Zac Posen*, *Pharrell Williams* and more – to share the questions they were dying to ask the global megastar:

Of course, she was her usual DGAF self.

*David Copperfield, Magician*: I'm not kidding, this is a real offer: I can make you disappear and reappear anywhere in the world. Where do you want to go, and why?

*Rihanna*: Ten minutes before I lost my virginity…and I'm holding you to that offer. LOL.

*Laverne Cox, Actress: *You've had so many iconic fashion moments and take so many risks. The iconic CFDA Awards Adam Selman dress in 2014—what gave you the courage to take that risk that was so perfect and elegant yet daring?

*Rihanna: *Dear Laverne, I took advantage of my titties before they go south. I saw my window, and I took it.

Plus, she offers her insight on beauty as the brain behind her new makeup line:

*ELLE: *When did you first wear lipstick?

*Rihanna:* Lipstick always got me in trouble.Whether it was at home as a kid, or my early teenage years in my career, I always had the urge to wear it. So I broke all those rules. Now lipstick is like my lil secret weapon!

*ELLE: *What is the craziest thing you've ever done/tried for beauty? Would you do it again?

*Rihanna: *A corset! I'd do it again, though. I'd wear it every day if I could make it out alive!

For more of Rihanna's answers to questions from *Pharrell*, *Charli XCX, Eminem*, among others – pick up ELLE's October issue, on newsstands September 19.


-Elle Mag


----------



## Tahitian Monoi

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hol up, so you think she actually, personally sent out invites to YouTube influencers. Like seriously? Not models or other celeb acquaintances but YT influencers... K. Forget being a business women with ish to do, she must spend her days trolling YouTube....


Jeffree himself said that rih personally invited him . So you actually think a consummate business woman wouldn't review the attendance of her launch party. So rih didn't check the list? One of her stalkers could have shown up and she wouldn't have known because nobody showed her the list because she didn't have time. I know your a Stan and have Stan goggles on , but it is sheer delusion to believe that a guest list wouldn't have been gone over with rih , that's basic protocol. Unless the marketing and pr are allowed to do whatever they please and rih has no say at all or isn't 100%! involved as she said ? Please


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Anywho....
> 
> Elle Mag October 2017
> 
> It's a global deal, she will appear on all 46 covers for the month of October. All beauty looks were created with her line.
> 
> Snippets of interview.
> 
> In celebration of Rihanna's sixth cover (and the global launch of Fenty Beauty by Rihanna), _ELLE_ turned the tables and invited some of her famous friends and fans – *Tyra Banks*, *Eminem*, *April Bloomfield*, *Zac Posen*, *Pharrell Williams* and more – to share the questions they were dying to ask the global megastar:
> 
> Of course, she was her usual DGAF self.
> 
> *David Copperfield, Magician*: I'm not kidding, this is a real offer: I can make you disappear and reappear anywhere in the world. Where do you want to go, and why?
> 
> *Rihanna*: Ten minutes before I lost my virginity…and I'm holding you to that offer. LOL.
> 
> *Laverne Cox, Actress: *You've had so many iconic fashion moments and take so many risks. The iconic CFDA Awards Adam Selman dress in 2014—what gave you the courage to take that risk that was so perfect and elegant yet daring?
> 
> *Rihanna: *Dear Laverne, I took advantage of my titties before they go south. I saw my window, and I took it.
> 
> Plus, she offers her insight on beauty as the brain behind her new makeup line:
> 
> *ELLE: *When did you first wear lipstick?
> 
> *Rihanna:* Lipstick always got me in trouble.Whether it was at home as a kid, or my early teenage years in my career, I always had the urge to wear it. So I broke all those rules. Now lipstick is like my lil secret weapon!
> 
> *ELLE: *What is the craziest thing you've ever done/tried for beauty? Would you do it again?
> 
> *Rihanna: *A corset! I'd do it again, though. I'd wear it every day if I could make it out alive!
> 
> For more of Rihanna's answers to questions from *Pharrell*, *Charli XCX, Eminem*, among others – pick up ELLE's October issue, on newsstands September 19.
> 
> 
> -Elle Mag


I always love her interviews! Her answers and whatever she has to say always sounds organic, straight from the heart rather than contrived and over-thought.
Looking forward to reading the rest of the questions and answers from this ELLE issue, when it comes out.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Chile...her lips. smh. Can you imagine what the FB lipsticks will look like? 

Me? No makeup wearing is in anticipation.


----------



## YSoLovely

Tahitian Monoi said:


> J*effree himself said that rih personally invited him . *So you actually think a consummate business woman wouldn't review the attendance of her launch party. So rih didn't check the list? One of her stalkers could have shown up and she wouldn't have known because nobody showed her the list because she didn't have time. I know your a Stan and have Stan goggles on , but it is sheer delusion to believe that a guest list wouldn't have been gone over with rih , that's basic protocol. Unless the marketing and pr are allowed to do whatever they please and rih has no say at all or isn't 100%! involved as she said ? Please



Receipts?


----------



## terebina786

Of course JS would say Rhi personally invited him [emoji849].

I don't think she personally invited anyone.  But then again that's JMO. I will continue supporting her line until receipts are produced that she herself invited JS.


----------



## Tahitian Monoi

He said it on his snapchat, I didn't believe he would actually be invited to the launch when social media  / lsa said he was so I added him to verify (and deleted him immediately after)  He was in his hotel room and explicitly stated "thank you Rihanna for inviting me" not thank you Sephora , thank you bold pr , but Rihanna. If y'all don't believe you can check LSA   numerous fonts saw the same thing.And he is a certified stunt queen and was clearly bragging and rubbing it in . If the social media kids upload his snap I'll post it . It's just amusing to see the hoops folks are jumping through to absolve responsibility yet if another female celebrity had him at the event the same fonts would be dragging. I've lurked and seen how y'all go in on other female celebrities for any little thing now want to give faux neutral "oh I doubt it" " I need evidence" "show the receipts"  .Im extremely proud of rih but jeffree at her event is a bad look as a black woman point blank period. No amount of throwing capes , Stan goggles will change that .


----------



## YSoLovely

Tahitian Monoi said:


> He said it on his snapchat, I didn't believe he would actually be invited to the launch when social media  / lsa said he was so I added him to verify (and deleted him immediately after)  He was in his hotel room and *explicitly stated "thank you Rihanna for inviting me" not thank you Sephora , thank you bold pr , but Rihanna.* If y'all don't believe you can check LSA   numerous fonts saw the same thing.And he is a certified stunt queen and was clearly bragging and rubbing it in . If the social media kids upload his snap I'll post it . It's just amusing to see the hoops folks are jumping through to absolve responsibility yet if another female celebrity had him at the event the same fonts would be dragging. I've lurked and seen how y'all go in on other female celebrities for any little thing now want to give faux neutral "oh I doubt it" " I need evidence" "show the receipts"  .Im extremely proud of rih but jeffree at her event is a bad look as a black woman point blank period. No amount of throwing capes , Stan goggles will change that .




That doesn't mean anything. The invite probably said "Rihanna invites you..." 
It's not a Kim K situation where she invited him to her house and took pictures with him.
Most probable scenario: A PR agency handled the invites and sought approval from Sephora/Kendo/Fenty Beauty.
Being in charge means delegating certain things. Just because Rihanna (probably) didn't sign off on every single attendee, doesn't mean she isn't the head of the operation. They probably went through the guest list in groups of bloggers/youtube gurus/editors/journalists etc and the agency handled the details.
I'm not saying that someone didn't drop the ball here, but I wouldn't be so quick to blame Rihanna for this personally. Again, there's no proof whatsoever at they even met at the event. If she personally invited him, she would have hung out with him, no?


----------



## gazoo

What power, magic, juju, whatever, does this JS have that he keeps getting linked to big names like this? I'm deeply disappointed. He is proven scum.


----------



## Tahitian Monoi

I said what I said .  I doubt the same benefit of doubt was shown to Kim or would be shown to Nicki , Beyonce , ciara or any other black /  black adjacent female celeb. No excuses for rih period. This ain't Rihannastans.com ,save the excuses. Any ways Im done on this topic , the hypocrisy and blind worship  is not worth engaging . Good luck to rih on this venture , wish her the best. I will not purchase anything affiliated or within proximity of Jeffree. Let's resume the "yasssss  slayanna" this thread is comfortable with


----------



## terebina786

He was at Kim's house and took pics with Kim.   I'm sure she had more control over who shows up at her house vs. Rihanna on who shows up at a Sephora location.  Also, no one really went in on Kim until she told people to lay off of JS for his racist past.

Rihanna supposedly personally invited JS but didn't even acknowledge his existence at the event. That's why I don't buy it.   I'm sure all the influencers were told that Rihanna invited them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^Wrap it up then. 



YSoLovely said:


> Receipts?



There are none.

9/10/17

She's prepping for her last FentyxPuma show. (Her contact ends in December).

That fannypack...why?


----------



## knasarae

I wish my boobs got bigger when I gained weight. *sigh*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

terebina786 said:


> He was at Kim's house and took pics with Kim.   I'm sure she had more control over who shows up at her house vs. Rihanna on who shows up at a Sephora location.  *Also, no one really went in on Kim until she told people to lay off of JS for his racist past.*
> 
> Rihanna supposedly personally invited JS but didn't even acknowledge his existence at the event. That's why I don't buy it.   I'm sure all the influencers were told that Rihanna invited them.



Hook, line and sinker to the bolded. The beauty community didn't snatch Kim up until her simple ass got on social media defending him. 

Oh, and Benefit and Sephora have a collab and guess who's clown looking ass is on the packaging?? What was that about Sephora not effing with him?


----------



## Yoshi1296

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^^Wrap it up then.
> 
> 
> 
> There are none.
> 
> 9/10/17
> 
> She's prepping for her last FentyxPuma show. (Her contact ends in December).
> 
> That fannypack...why?
> 
> View attachment 3820839
> View attachment 3820840
> View attachment 3820841



Ugh I was so close to getting that Gucci belt bag and I didn't [emoji17] it looks great on her. I'm feeling major regret now cause it's sold out.


----------



## papertiger

Yoshi1296 said:


> Ugh I was so close to getting that Gucci belt bag and I didn't [emoji17] it looks great on her. I'm feeling major regret now cause it's sold out.



Don't be hard n yourself, I think you made the correct decision


----------



## Lounorada

Love this look.
*
NYC / September 7, 2017.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*NYC / September 9, 2017.*

Tumblr


----------



## arnott

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^^Wrap it up then.
> 
> 
> 
> There are none.
> 
> 9/10/17
> 
> She's prepping for her last FentyxPuma show. (Her contact ends in December).
> 
> That fannypack...why?
> 
> View attachment 3820839
> View attachment 3820840
> View attachment 3820841



Maybe she gained weight and wanted to hide that her stomach is not flat anymore?      Did her boobs get bigger?


----------



## sdkitty

papertiger said:


> Don't be hard n yourself, I think you made the correct decision


I agree.....just looks like a big fanny pack to me


----------



## WishList986

Sometimes I have a laugh picturing myself in these outfits. On literally any other person, they'd look terrible.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hook, line and sinker to the bolded. The beauty community didn't snatch Kim up until her simple ass got on social media defending him.
> 
> Oh, and Benefit and Sephora have a collab and guess *whose* clown looking ass is on the packaging?? What was that about Sephora not effing with him?


*Edit* 



Lounorada said:


> Love this look.
> *
> NYC / September 7, 2017.*
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3820913
> View attachment 3820914



I love this.


----------



## Jayne1

papertiger said:


> Don't be hard n yourself, I think you made the correct decision


----------



## Yoshi1296

papertiger said:


> Don't be hard n yourself, I think you made the correct decision





sdkitty said:


> I agree.....just looks like a big fanny pack to me



hahahaha lol!!! My bestie said the same thing to me too! Thanks for the support!


----------



## Tahitian Monoi

The black dress with the tacky Gucci fanny pack outfit is not flattering for her new shape at all. But the blazer and jeans outfit looks great.


----------



## Kidclarke

I saw these pics this weekend, I think these pics are a little older and I am not sure if they have been posted, but you can never have enough Rihanna pics. I didn't get a chance to go to Sephora yet, but when I do I'll take some pics of the shades.


----------



## Lounorada

*FENTY PUMA by Rihanna Spring/Summer 2018 Collection at Park Avenue Armory on September 10, 2017 in New York City. *

Zimbio


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Love this look.
> *
> NYC / September 7, 2017.*
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3820913
> View attachment 3820914



Maaann!!! I was rockin sunglasses JUST like that back in the day! Makin me all nostalgic



Tahitian Monoi said:


> *I said what I said . * I doubt the same benefit of doubt was shown to Kim or would be shown to Nicki , Beyonce , ciara or any other black /  black adjacent female celeb. No excuses for rih period. This ain't Rihannastans.com ,save the excuses. Any ways Im done on this topic , the hypocrisy and blind worship  is not worth engaging . Good luck to rih on this venture , wish her the best. I will not purchase anything affiliated or within proximity of Jeffree. Let's resume the "yasssss  slayanna" this thread is comfortable with








I instantly read that in this tone!! LOL


----------



## Yoshi1296

The cool thing about Rihanna's work for Puma is that she does athletic/high street wear so damn well. It's not the messy crap that Kanye and Vetements are doing.


----------



## Kidclarke

Okay so I finally went, I walked into Sephora and saw this:



I thought this was all they had and I was like are you serious...but then I found the real section for it.




Lots of shades! I got the primer, foundation, and blotting papers. I have high hopes for this.


----------



## WishList986

Kidclarke said:


> Okay so I finally went, I walked into Sephora and saw this:
> View attachment 3822074
> View attachment 3822075
> 
> I thought this was all they had and I was like are you serious...but then I found the real section for it.
> View attachment 3822078
> View attachment 3822077
> View attachment 3822076
> 
> Lots of shades! I got the primer, foundation, and blotting papers. I have high hopes for this.



Kind of surprised she didn't make the blotting papers double as rolling papers, I've seen another brand do that and thought it was so clever & novelty.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Cool for those FMX guys that got called BMX guys. lol. I hope they got some shine.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So the gloss bomb is bomb, lol. Smells good and isn't sticky at all. I could wear it alone or over a lipstick. Trophy wife is very pretty but I'll probably use it on my body rather than my face, it's gorgeous but it is a lot for my personal taste. I haven't played with the highlighters yet but they were very pretty upon first swatch.

She needs to quit playing and bring on the lipsticks. I'm ready.


----------



## GoGlam

Honestly, she's not pulling off all her looks anymore.  There is a reason models are skinny... clothing looks better. I'm all for her being a little heavier, but let's not kid ourselves that she looks just as good.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Please with the clothes look better on skinny people bullsh!t.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

^ Here we go........controversy again!


----------



## LemonDrop

Anyone try the invismatte blotting powder? The reviews on Sephora are great but I don't trust Sephora reviews anymore.


----------



## Kidclarke

WishList986 said:


> Kind of surprised she didn't make the blotting papers double as rolling papers, I've seen another brand do that and thought it was so clever & novelty.


That would have been fitting!


LemonDrop said:


> Anyone try the invismatte blotting powder? The reviews on Sephora are great but I don't trust Sephora reviews anymore.


I bought them but haven't used them yet. I'll let you know tomorrow. So far I do like that it's a roll and you can take as much or as little as the blotting paper out rather then sheets.


----------



## Sasha2012

They are both known for their sexy but seriously glamorous senses of style.

And Rihanna and Bella Thorne showed the world how it's done on Sunday as they both arrived at the Fenty after party at Magic Hour in the soon to open Moxy Times Square Hotel.

The Barbadian songstress, 29, flashed a serious hint of cleavage in a skimpy sports bra and mesh panties, while the former Disney star, 19, teased at her bust in a sheer top to close out New York Fashion Week.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reveal-cleavage-sheer-tops.html#ixzz4sSXbTpMZ


----------



## WishList986

LOL @ them putting Rih and Bella Thorne in the same sentence.


----------



## 1249dcnative

I like those boots.


----------



## terebina786

I've worn the gloss bomb every day! I love it.  

Today I wore the Metal Moon highlighter and it's so gorgeous.  Yesterday I wore Mean Money/Hu$tla Baby and it's probably my fave.  The Mean Money shade makes a bomb inner corner highlight... I passed on Trophy Wife because I knew I wouldn't get too much use out of it.  

The foundations are kinda tricky.  I was matched with 300 which turned out to be too light even after "oxidizing". I ordered 350 and 330 so I'll see which one of those works. I think its the complete matte dry down that's bothering me about it but I'll see how the other shades work.

I can't wait until she drops lipsticks.


----------



## lanasyogamama

WishList986 said:


> LOL @ them putting Rih and Bella Thorne in the same sentence.



I know, eww.


----------



## Kidclarke

Blotting papers...used them today and nothing special imo. I really do like the container but I feel like the blotting paper used will take me a lot more then my usual ones (Dinoplatz Dear Brachiosaurus Blotting Paper). The container with a blotting paper included was about $16 and the refills are $10. The fact that I couldn't rip the blotting paper evenly was annoying too. I am still on the fence about how I feel about them though. The container is lipstick size and I like that.






As for the foundation, I totally forgot to try it this morning.  I usually use BB cream and spaced.
In store she matched me between 150 and 160, but the 150 looked better in natural light. Might actually have time to use it this weekend, I'm too lazy to get up earlier then I need to before work to apply my face so I usually have time for BB cream real quick parked at work.


----------



## Kidclarke

The primer and foundation containers are very similar. I like that the containers are simple. Little scared they are glass on the bottom because I drop my makeup bag sometimes. They seem thick enough not to break though. I'm real basic when it comes to doing my makeup so I am looking forward to having a little makeup routine. The girl at sephora was asking me about baking and bronzer....I was a bit lost but I think these will work for me.


----------



## papertiger

Kidclarke said:


> Okay so I finally went, I walked into Sephora and saw this:
> View attachment 3822074
> View attachment 3822075
> 
> I thought this was all they had and I was like are you serious...but then I found the real section for it.
> View attachment 3822078
> View attachment 3822077
> View attachment 3822076
> 
> Lots of shades! I got the primer, foundation, and blotting papers. I have high hopes for this.



Plenty Fenty


----------



## GoGlam

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Please with the clothes look better on skinny people bullsh!t.



I'm not worried about being PC.

They do look better on skinnier people. Sorry that strikes a nerve with you lol and more specifically, she looks better with some weight off and can wear much more than what she's getting away with now.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's gone from multi-platinum pop star to bona fide design diva.

And on Tuesday, Rihanna followed up her critically acclaimed fashion show by hitting the streets in royal purple sweats and fluffy slides from her own line.

The Fenty designer looked more than ready to enjoy the rest of Fashion Week in her comfortable ensemble, made more glamorous by round sunglasses, as she sipped on a beverage on her way out in New York City.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-cup-sucessful-Fenty-show.html#ixzz4sYoCgsqI


----------



## Jayne1

So much of her Fenty line seems to be purse friendly -- I like that.

I also like that's she's gained a few pounds and still wears whatever she wants.


----------



## WishList986

GoGlam said:


> I'm not worried about being PC.
> 
> They do look better on skinnier people. Sorry that strikes a nerve with you lol and more specifically, she looks better with some weight off and can wear much more than what she's getting away with now.


It's not an issue of being PC, it's just having an outdated opinion.


----------



## kkfiregirl

WishList986 said:


> It's not an issue of being PC, it's just having an outdated opinion.



Not to mention that some people are naturally thin and others aren't.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Okay, Rihanna is far from fat. I have seen actual fat people and she's not it.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her latest Fenty presentation proved to be a roaring success when she unveiled her SS18 collection at New York Fashion Week on Sunday.

And on Tuesday, Rihanna was flying high in more ways than one, when she stepped out for a helicopter ride in the Big Apple with a small group of pals.

The 29-year-old Shut Up And Drive singer was in typically eye-catching style for her luxury excursion, going braless under a deeply plunging button-down black dress, which featured long sleeveless and shoulder pads.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-display-takes-helicopter.html#ixzz4saBnE0x5


----------



## Lounorada

I'm really hating the ponytail on her, it's so blah.
Still here waiting for the short hair / pixie cut to come back... 
Tumblr


----------



## blkbarbie310

I agree that short hair looks best on her.  Better match for her sassy personality.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is a fully-fledged style icon as well as a pop princess.

And Rihanna was on trend as she evoked casual chicness in a denim patchwork dress In New York on Wednesday.

The 29-year-old superstar rocked the oversized ensemble as she has been popping up at several events for New York Fashion Week.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ocks-patchwork-denim-dress.html#ixzz4sdqiCan5


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Kill it with fire.


----------



## GoGlam

WishList986 said:


> It's not an issue of being PC, it's just having an outdated opinion.



I don't think anything is outdated about the opinion. It's just not PC. 



kkfiregirl said:


> Not to mention that some people are naturally thin and others aren't.



With all due respect, this has nothing to do with what I said.  People that are larger still look good, but clothing in general looks and lays better on skinnier people. That's a large part of the reason models are skinny. Some are too skinny... but those types of extremes are rarely good.



kkfiregirl said:


> Okay, Rihanna is far from fat. I have seen actual fat people and she's not it.



Who said she was "fat?" She just isn't as skinny as she was before and definitely isn't pulling off all her looks, as she used to in the past.  A lot of her poses and wardrobe choices make it look like she's uncomfortable, too.


----------



## terebina786

I finally got the right shade of her foundation (330... I'm a MAC NC44) and it's moved it's way up to my fave foundation.  I have combo skin so applied it on a hydrated/moisturized base - I used it over mac strobe cream in gold lite and buffed it in with a brush and the finish is impeccable.  Definitely an A+ from me... Just took some time to get my shade right.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ The lady in Sephora was wearing it and it looked sooo pretty on her. I usually don't like the look of foundation or powder IRL and don't bother with it but gosh, it looked so pretty. I still won't bother with it tho.

Watching these beauty brands try to prove how brown girl/WOC friendly they are all of a sudden is funny. FB got em shook 

On another note....I saw this on Twitter. Supposedly they are liquid lippies that are dropping with the holiday collection


----------



## terebina786

^^^ OMG the packaging .  I die!!


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^^ The lady in Sephora was wearing it and it looked sooo pretty on her. I usually don't like the look of foundation or powder IRL and don't bother with it but gosh, it looked so pretty. I still won't bother with it tho.
> 
> Watching these beauty brands try to prove how brown girl/WOC friendly they are all of a sudden is funny. FB got em shook
> 
> On another note....I saw this on Twitter. Supposedly they are liquid lippies that are dropping with the holiday collection
> 
> View attachment 3824154




They day Rih comes out with a full collection of lip, brow and eye products, issa WRAP for those other brands and my wallet


----------



## YSoLovely

Seems like Fenty Beauty is sending out PR packages afterall...

Desi Perkins had this in the mail yesterday


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think it's hilarious she sent out PR packages after making them come out of pocket for part of the collection.



YSoLovely said:


> They day Rih comes out with a full collection of lip, brow and eye products, issa WRAP for those other brands and my wallet



I'm saying!! Once the lippies drop, I'm over. I'll want them all, even if I already have similar colors in my collection.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think it's hilarious she sent out PR packages after making them come out of pocket for part of the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying!! Once the lippies drop, I'm over. I'll want them all,* even if I already have similar colors in my collection.*





That has never stopped me before


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> *That has never stopped me before*








You right, you right. It's never stopped me either.


----------



## sdkitty

from the Daily Beast
Seems Rihanna, in addition to being naturally beautiful, is smart
*ALL SHADES*
*Rihanna’s Gloriously Inclusive Fenty Beauty Line Has Kylie Jenner Scrambling*
*Rihanna’s new beauty line caters to a vast range of skin tones and is selling out fast. Is its success the reason Kylie Jenner’s suddenly seems so welcoming of diversity?*

*09.14.17 1:00 AM ET*
Don’t you want to look like Rihanna? Thanks to Fenty Beauty, RiRi’s recently launched makeup line, you too can glow with the confidence of a woman who keeps Drake on read receipt.

Of course, no single Sephora product will transform you into a multi-millionaire Barbadian pop goddess—but a Killawatt Freestyle Highlighter in “Trophy Wife” will get you pretty close. Fenty Beauty is a stunning addition to Rihanna’s aspirational aesthetic empire, which includes crop tops and leggings for fooling paparazzi into thinking you work out and furry Puma slides that are perfect for walking to and from the pool you’re about to make out in.

But while other Rihanna offerings have featured looks that only Rihanna could pull off, Fenty Beauty is, above all, accessible. The expansive makeup and skincare line unabashedly caters to a range of skin tones. True inclusion—as opposed to an appearance of diversity—defines Fenty Beauty and, unfortunately, sets it apart from the competition.

According to Refinery 29, offering 40 shades of foundation was Rihanna’s chief priority. “I wanted things that I love. Then I also wanted things that girls of all skin tones could fall in love with,” Rihanna shared. “That was really important for me. In every product I was like: ‘There needs to be something for a dark-skinned girl; there needs to be something for a really pale girl; there needs to be something in-between.’ There’s red undertones, green undertones, blue undertones, pink undertones, yellow undertones — you never know, so you want people to appreciate the product and not feel like: ‘Oh that’s cute, but it only looks good on her.’”


fenty beauty ad w a lot of poc. Amazing representation and not to mention an ea with monolids.... TAKE ALL MY MONEY

This ethos is reflected in Fenty Beauty’s marketing campaign, where models like Duckie Thot, Paloma Elsesser, Halima Aden, and Slick Woods show off the wonders a good highlighter can do for any skin tone. The emphasis is placed on a range of products and shades with a wealth of consumers in mind—not a single look that only a few girls can emulate.


contextualized Rihanna’s pioneering efforts within a “frustrating cycle for women of color in search of beauty products.” Unsurprisingly, catering to a huge and largely underserved market paid off; by Tuesday, a number of Fenty Beauty offerings appeared to be sold out. According to The Cut, seven out of the 13 darkest foundation shades are currently out of stock on the Sephora website. “Sharing on social media, fans and even employees at Sephora have posted photos of empty racks of Fenty Beauty–especially foundations catering to women of color,” _Vibe_ reported. “With most brands releasing two shades for women of color, the singer has shed light on black buying power.”


Some makeup brands have previously made moves to accommodate—or at least market to—black women, who spend an estimated $7.5 billion annually on beauty products. But Fenty Beauty has raised the bar, leaving competitors scrambling to keep up. Social media vigilantes have noticed other brands leaning into diversity in the wake of Rihanna’s epic launch, sharing photos of their own foundation ranges and black models on Twitter and Instagram.

Naturally Kylie Jenner, the reigning queen of celebrity makeup lines, got swept up in this narrative when her Kylie Cosmetics social media accounts shared a promotional shot for their “Brown Sugar Matte” just two days after the Fenty launch. Since the photo featured a black model—a relatively rare occurrence for Kylie Cosmetics, with the last example being an Aug. 6 post—it was quickly assumed that the two events were related. Post-Fenty Beauty, someone at Kylie Cosmetics clearly wanted to show off the inclusivity of their own makeup line. Suffice to say, the Rihanna Navy was having none of it. RiRi fans quickly inundated Kylie’s social media with scornful Rihanna GIFs and clapbacks like, “Just admit it, ‪#FentyBeauty with all its diversity has got you shook, with your ‘one black shade fits all’ model.” Another Twitter userreplied to Kylie Cosmetics’ pandering post, “Fenty has done us black girls great, so why would we want this? Keep it.” As of Wednesday, Jenner’s brand appears to have deleted the original post.

This feud is more layered than your average Twitter melee between two celebrity camps. While other brands are just as guilty of leaving women of color out of the conversation, Jenner’s literal lip service to diversity is more hypocritical than most. As anyone who’s literate in Twitter trending topics could tell you, the Kardashian family and Jenner in particular have a history of ripping off black women. Earlier this summer, Designer Tizita Balemlay of PluggedNYC called Jenner out for allegedly stealing her designs for camo print separates. Balemlay posted images of her styles and Jenner’s side by side, captioning the post in part, “Copy & Paste [_sic_] down to the shoes I used on my models.”

As The Daily Beast wrote at the time, these accusations hit a nerve “because they play into one of the more problematic aspects of the Kardashian brand: the fact that they are so consistently lauded for creating trends or looks that women of color have been rocking—with far less fanfare—for decades.” Jenner’s physical transformations over the years as well as her style choices (think lots of cornrows) have been routinely criticized as attempts to emulate black women. Meanwhile, according to actual black women like Balemlay, the youngest Kardashian is exploiting the creative output of real-life women of color.

Black women may be Kylie Jenner’s aesthetic ideal, but they’re clearly not her most valued customers. Instead, she stands accused of repackaging appropriated trends, styles, and even physical features for a majority white audience. Kylie Cosmetics doesn’t feel like a beauty line that prioritizes accessibility and inclusivity, and the advent of Fenty Beauty has put that failure into even sharper focus. From now on, mainstream brands might have to dig deeper than a token black model or foundation shade if they want to impress makeup buyers—and we have Rihanna to thank for that.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna showed these brands how easy it is to be inclusive, and how well WOC responded with their $ and now they wanna be down.

Diversity is gonna be the wave for cosmetic companies in 2018...we see y'all...


----------



## mkr

Kylie who?[emoji57]


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna showed these brands how easy it is to be inclusive, and how well WOC responded with their $ and now they wanna be down.
> 
> Diversity is gonna be the wave for cosmetic companies in 2018...we see y'all...


Good I'm glad...sad that it took this for them to realize even though women of color have been shouting it for years. Either way, I'm glad it was Rihanna with her own brand that she put her hand in creating.


----------



## tweegy

> you too can glow with the confidence of a woman who keeps Drake on read receipt.


Ohhhh Gosh....


----------



## tweegy

sdkitty said:


> from the Daily Beast
> Seems Rihanna, in addition to being naturally beautiful, is smart
> *ALL SHADES*
> *Rihanna’s Gloriously Inclusive Fenty Beauty Line Has Kylie Jenner Scrambling*
> *Rihanna’s new beauty line caters to a vast range of skin tones and is selling out fast. Is its success the reason Kylie Jenner’s suddenly seems so welcoming of diversity?*
> 
> *09.14.17 1:00 AM ET*
> Don’t you want to look like Rihanna? Thanks to Fenty Beauty, RiRi’s recently launched makeup line, you too can glow with the confidence of a woman who keeps Drake on read receipt.
> 
> Of course, no single Sephora product will transform you into a multi-millionaire Barbadian pop goddess—but a Killawatt Freestyle Highlighter in “Trophy Wife” will get you pretty close. Fenty Beauty is a stunning addition to Rihanna’s aspirational aesthetic empire, which includes crop tops and leggings for fooling paparazzi into thinking you work out and furry Puma slides that are perfect for walking to and from the pool you’re about to make out in.
> 
> But while other Rihanna offerings have featured looks that only Rihanna could pull off, Fenty Beauty is, above all, accessible. The expansive makeup and skincare line unabashedly caters to a range of skin tones. True inclusion—as opposed to an appearance of diversity—defines Fenty Beauty and, unfortunately, sets it apart from the competition.
> 
> According to Refinery 29, offering 40 shades of foundation was Rihanna’s chief priority. “I wanted things that I love. Then I also wanted things that girls of all skin tones could fall in love with,” Rihanna shared. “That was really important for me. In every product I was like: ‘There needs to be something for a dark-skinned girl; there needs to be something for a really pale girl; there needs to be something in-between.’ There’s red undertones, green undertones, blue undertones, pink undertones, yellow undertones — you never know, so you want people to appreciate the product and not feel like: ‘Oh that’s cute, but it only looks good on her.’”
> 
> 
> fenty beauty ad w a lot of poc. Amazing representation and not to mention an ea with monolids.... TAKE ALL MY MONEY
> 
> This ethos is reflected in Fenty Beauty’s marketing campaign, where models like Duckie Thot, Paloma Elsesser, Halima Aden, and Slick Woods show off the wonders a good highlighter can do for any skin tone. The emphasis is placed on a range of products and shades with a wealth of consumers in mind—not a single look that only a few girls can emulate.
> 
> 
> contextualized Rihanna’s pioneering efforts within a “frustrating cycle for women of color in search of beauty products.” Unsurprisingly, catering to a huge and largely underserved market paid off; by Tuesday, a number of Fenty Beauty offerings appeared to be sold out. According to The Cut, seven out of the 13 darkest foundation shades are currently out of stock on the Sephora website. “Sharing on social media, fans and even employees at Sephora have posted photos of empty racks of Fenty Beauty–especially foundations catering to women of color,” _Vibe_ reported. “With most brands releasing two shades for women of color, the singer has shed light on black buying power.”
> 
> 
> Some makeup brands have previously made moves to accommodate—or at least market to—black women, who spend an estimated $7.5 billion annually on beauty products. But Fenty Beauty has raised the bar, leaving competitors scrambling to keep up. Social media vigilantes have noticed other brands leaning into diversity in the wake of Rihanna’s epic launch, sharing photos of their own foundation ranges and black models on Twitter and Instagram.
> 
> Naturally Kylie Jenner, the reigning queen of celebrity makeup lines, got swept up in this narrative when her Kylie Cosmetics social media accounts shared a promotional shot for their “Brown Sugar Matte” just two days after the Fenty launch. Since the photo featured a black model—a relatively rare occurrence for Kylie Cosmetics, with the last example being an Aug. 6 post—it was quickly assumed that the two events were related. Post-Fenty Beauty, someone at Kylie Cosmetics clearly wanted to show off the inclusivity of their own makeup line. Suffice to say, the Rihanna Navy was having none of it. RiRi fans quickly inundated Kylie’s social media with scornful Rihanna GIFs and clapbacks like, “Just admit it, ‪#FentyBeauty with all its diversity has got you shook, with your ‘one black shade fits all’ model.” Another Twitter userreplied to Kylie Cosmetics’ pandering post, “Fenty has done us black girls great, so why would we want this? Keep it.” As of Wednesday, Jenner’s brand appears to have deleted the original post.
> 
> This feud is more layered than your average Twitter melee between two celebrity camps. While other brands are just as guilty of leaving women of color out of the conversation, Jenner’s literal lip service to diversity is more hypocritical than most. As anyone who’s literate in Twitter trending topics could tell you, the Kardashian family and Jenner in particular have a history of ripping off black women. Earlier this summer, Designer Tizita Balemlay of PluggedNYC called Jenner out for allegedly stealing her designs for camo print separates. Balemlay posted images of her styles and Jenner’s side by side, captioning the post in part, “Copy & Paste [_sic_] down to the shoes I used on my models.”
> 
> As The Daily Beast wrote at the time, these accusations hit a nerve “because they play into one of the more problematic aspects of the Kardashian brand: the fact that they are so consistently lauded for creating trends or looks that women of color have been rocking—with far less fanfare—for decades.” Jenner’s physical transformations over the years as well as her style choices (think lots of cornrows) have been routinely criticized as attempts to emulate black women. Meanwhile, according to actual black women like Balemlay, the youngest Kardashian is exploiting the creative output of real-life women of color.
> 
> Black women may be Kylie Jenner’s aesthetic ideal, but they’re clearly not her most valued customers. Instead, she stands accused of repackaging appropriated trends, styles, and even physical features for a majority white audience. Kylie Cosmetics doesn’t feel like a beauty line that prioritizes accessibility and inclusivity, and the advent of Fenty Beauty has put that failure into even sharper focus. From now on, mainstream brands might have to dig deeper than a token black model or foundation shade if they want to impress makeup buyers—and we have Rihanna to thank for that.





mkr said:


> Kylie who?[emoji57]



I agree, I don't think they're in the same space really. Rihanna seems invested and for me,  the consideration to include everyone to benefit from her foundations be it dark or pale says alot and I like that.


----------



## Sassys

I'll buy the lippies, but I can't get down with a celeb makeup line. To many people just have their name on something and have nothing to do with the actual product.


----------



## berrydiva

"Barbadian"


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I'll buy the lippies, but I can't get down with a celeb makeup line. To many people just have their name on something and have nothing to do with the actual product.


I tested the products (still didn't buy) and they're really great. It's been widely reported that Rihanna had her hand in the creation of every product in the line. I don't think this particular celeb product is one of those where they slapped their name on it without being invested. Rihanna, in general, doesn't slap her name on things without being involved - her foundation, her albums, her jewelry/apparel collabs. I'm far from one of her stans but she clearly puts the work in.


----------



## Kidclarke

I have used the primer/foundation 2 days in a row and it is my favorite out of any I have used (MAC/Kat Von D/Bobbi Brown). It doesn't feel heavy and it stays all day. I have combination skin (mostly oily though). I think I've found my go-to foundation.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ Kendo made a point to introduce her as CEO and founder, and she's majority owner. This isn't a vanity deal (Jessica Simpson). She said her aim was to build a quality brand that will sustain her long after she's done with music.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^^ Kendo made a point to introduce her as CEO and founder, and she's majority owner. This isn't a vanity deal (Jessica Simpson). She said her aim was to build a quality brand that will sustain her long after she's done with music.


she talked about working on this for 2 years...  That's a long time to just 'slap' a name on something.  She seems very dedicated to whatever she does - from her charities to branding.


----------



## mkr

I like that she calls it Fenty and not Riri or bad girl or anything catchy. She gave it class. 
I gotta get to sephora. I want lots of it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

One of her makeup artist Mylah was previously with BlackUp cosmetics so I'm sure she had some great advice along the way.  Pricilla Ono works with more with Rihanna now and is well respected in the industry.  She did this the right way.


----------



## terebina786

I saw a few bloggers got the PR package _AFTER _buying her products.  Good on Rihanna. The fact that these chicks had to spend their own money made for honest reviews, which were mostly great.... Except MakeupShayla and Huda


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> I saw a few bloggers got the PR package _AFTER _buying her products.  Good on Rihanna. The fact that these chicks had to spend their own money made for honest reviews, which were mostly great.... Except MakeupShayla and Huda


I pay no attention to Huda because, well...  nevermind.  

But Shayla I was kinda surprised, but not really.  After she made that statement about not supporting black owned makeup brands (because they didn't send her free stuff) AND then proceeds to make a video title 'BOMB..", when none of the companies were black owned just make shades catered to us, I was floored!   She was really shady towards Fenty Beauty


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Shayla seemed bothered that her ass wasn't kissed and that she wasn't gifted the entire collection and put on a pedestal like Benefit and other brands treat influencers. That and the fact that she really doesn't have an interest in supporting black brands. Asking why Rih didn't release more products like she didn't release two lonely products with Maybelline..girl, bye.

Jackie finally put up her review, I'll watch later.


----------



## terebina786

I'm glad Jackie waited.  I was bombarded with my entire timeline full of reviews the day after the launch with a lot of fan-girling and squealing.


----------



## YSoLovely

Shayla was determined to hate any and all things Fenty Beauty  Her own subscribers called her out on her BS.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it looks like many of the influencers received the whole collection, including all 40 shades of the foundation.  I saw Jackie posted it on her snap


----------



## terebina786

I read that Shayla and Huda are tight and Huda has a foundation coming out soon.. Both of them went in on FB but Huda deleted hers.  Not sure what the point is.. People can like multiple brands


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DC-Cutie said:


> it looks like many of the influencers received the whole collection, including all 40 shades of the foundation.  I saw Jackie posted it on her snap



Yup. She sent out PR packages after many influencers spent their own money to do a review on the products when they first launched  Smart.


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> On another note....I saw this on Twitter. Supposedly they are liquid lippies that are dropping with the holiday collection
> 
> View attachment 3824154


Now THIS is what I wanted to see  Oohhh I can't wait for the lipsticks and eye products to drop


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> They day Rih comes out with a full collection of lip, brow and eye products, issa WRAP for those other brands *and my wallet*


Yep, mine too...


----------



## tweegy

terebina786 said:


> I read that Shayla and Huda are tight and Huda has a foundation coming out soon.. Both of them went in on FB but Huda deleted hers.  Not sure what the point is.. People can like multiple brands


I agree. But if its the brand giving them the money they favor no matter...like in the case of Nicole G. and ABH


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> That has never stopped me before


Me neither and it will never stop me stop me from buying new lipsticks... _nevvvverrrrr..._




You can't have too many lipsticks, even if they're all the same shade of whatever colour


----------



## Tivo

I don't know anything about "influencers" or what they do, who they are, etc. and I don't GAF.
If I like, I buy. Rihanna is a brand all by herself. She has credibility because she consistently slays. Her line was destined to be good, because she IS the influencer.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## Tahitian Monoi

Rih looks great in all hair colours but there is something about black hair that's just sublime on her !


----------



## BagLovingMom

I don't love her Diamond Ball outfit but she's so stunning, she's just incapable of looking bad. I picked up that "universal" gloss in Sephora and it is really pretty .


----------



## berrydiva

She looks great as usual.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her glitzy ball quickly become one of the hottest charity events on the annual celebrity calendar, consistently drawing in an impressive roster of stars and philanthropists.

And Rihanna, 29, made sure her entrance was nothing short of dramatic as she arrived at her 3rd annual Clara Lionel Foundation Diamond Ball on Thursday in a beautiful Ralph & Russo Couture dress.

Rather appropriately, the Diamonds singer's neckline was adorned with and Chopard diamonds and she also wore glittering jewels on her hands and left wrist as she sauntered her way into New York City's Cipriani Wall Street.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ic-black-gown-Diamond-Ball.html#ixzz4skShjWgU


----------



## lanasyogamama

She always looks like such a natural around babies


----------



## YSoLovely

Can't put my finger on it, but something about her makeup looks... _off_? She isn't glowing like she usually is...  The dress is just OK. I expected more from her. Jewels are fab, though.


----------



## terebina786

The dress, the nylons, the hair is too much.  Her makeup does look off or maybe she's just tired?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The look is very Morticia Adaams. In some angles I like it, others not so much. The Diamond Ball was quite the success for Rih a personal message from ***** thanking her for her philanthropy and many of her peers came to support. Her auction raises over 800,00 but proceeds from the tables and other donation haven't been counted yet.

1Oak Afterparty


----------



## mkr

Long hair doesn't flatter her face.  Okay she has stockings on with open toed shoes.  I need a martini.


----------



## White Orchid

Her boobs look all over the place in that white outfit.  Her skin is beautiful though.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like her ball outfit.


----------



## Tivo

mkr said:


> Long hair doesn't flatter her face.  *Okay she has stockings on with open toed shoes. * I need a martini.


I noticed that...and yet it doesn't bother me at all.
But when Mariah does it...no ma'am


----------



## YSoLovely

Tivo said:


> I noticed that...and yet it doesn't bother me at all.
> But when Mariah does it...no ma'am



That's because Mariah wears those flesh colored ones that make her look like a muppet...


----------



## White Orchid

YSoLovely said:


> That's because Mariah wears those flesh colored ones that make her look like a muppet...


Please don't bring Miss Piggy down to Mariah's level


----------



## YSoLovely

White Orchid said:


> Please don't bring Miss Piggy down to Mariah's level



I never mentioned Miss P. Funny you'd bring her up though...


----------



## Sasha2012

She had been the leading lady of the night, having hosted another successful evening that marked her annual Diamond Ball in New York on Thursday night.

And ensuring that her exit was just as stylish as her entrance had been, Rihanna dazzled onlookers as she left the event's star-studded after party, having slipped into an ethereal off-the shoulder dress.

The singer, 29, put on a sultry display as she appeared to go braless underneath the one-shouldered number and couldn't have looked happier with how the evening's proceedings had played out - sporting a huge smile across her face.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llowing-Diamond-Ball-party.html#ixzz4sl8OtiAU


----------



## GaitreeS

So darn proud of this girl! ..."when you get, give..."


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Me neither and it will never stop me stop me from buying new lipsticks... _nevvvverrrrr..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't have too many lipsticks, even if they're all the same shade of whatever colour



I need this little girl in my life!! [emoji12] Where did you get these meme???


----------



## Ms.parker123

The makeup and hair. It's going to be a NO for me this time sis. I love rih and everything but this funeral/death look just isn't flattering!


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> I need this little girl in my life!! [emoji12] Where did you get these meme???


That's Diane from '_Blackish_'  She's one great little comedy actress, hilarious 
I just save gifs where ever I see them, mainly from tumblr.
You'll find an endless amount of gifs on giphy.com, just search for whatever you want.


----------



## bag-princess

Thank you Lounorada!  I knew she looked familiar!


----------



## arnott

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The look is very Morticia Adaams. In some angles I like it, others not so much. The Diamond Ball was quite the success for Rih a personal message from ***** thanking her for her philanthropy and many of her peers came to support. Her auction raises over 800,00 but proceeds from the tables and other donation haven't been counted yet.
> 
> 1Oak Afterparty



Her hands or bag are always over her stomach area.   That makes her appear self conscious.


----------



## Sasha2012

She always dresses to impress, no matter the occasion.

And on Saturday night, Rihanna did just that while stepping out for dinner in New York City with friends.

The 29-year-old flaunted her cleavage in a pink cut-out jumpsuit with a furry purse and diamond jewelry.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...vage-low-cut-pink-jumpsuit.html#ixzz4svWwmrrf


----------



## terebina786

I like this jumpsuit on her.  Of course only she could wear it.  Still not feeling her hair.


----------



## morgan20

Sasha2012 said:


> Her glitzy ball quickly become one of the hottest charity events on the annual celebrity calendar, consistently drawing in an impressive roster of stars and philanthropists.
> 
> And Rihanna, 29, made sure her entrance was nothing short of dramatic as she arrived at her 3rd annual Clara Lionel Foundation Diamond Ball on Thursday in a beautiful Ralph & Russo Couture dress.
> 
> Rather appropriately, the Diamonds singer's neckline was adorned with and Chopard diamonds and she also wore glittering jewels on her hands and left wrist as she sauntered her way into New York City's Cipriani Wall Street.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ic-black-gown-Diamond-Ball.html#ixzz4skShjWgU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTThey


----------



## morgan20

Beyoncé and Riri both look pregnant here.  Where as I love the fuller Rihanna something about her face...the one you have when you are with child!


----------



## Tivo

morgan20 said:


> Beyoncé and Riri both look pregnant here.  Where as I love the fuller Rihanna something about her face...the one you have when you are with child!


Hmm...looks like plain old weight gain to me, but you could be on to something.


----------



## Angel1988

GoGlam said:


> Who said she was "fat?" She just isn't as skinny as she was before and definitely isn't pulling off all her looks, as she used to in the past.  A lot of her poses and wardrobe choices make it look like she's uncomfortable, too.



Judging by some of her recent outfits, I do think she prefers to be a lower weight, which she will probably be at in no time.  Everyone has their own weight at which they feel best I think.

I loved her blonde phase and the satin dresses she wore a lot in that period. IMO she also looked the most curvy.











I also loved her burgundy hair:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She just posted a pic of her with chamgane and blunt in hand while prepping for the Diamond Ball, she's not pregnant.

I like the style of the jumpsuit but I hate how purposely oversized it is, she manages to look good in it tho. That weave can go tho...I don't mind long hair on her but something about this particular sew in is bothering me, maybe it's the part or something.


----------



## ksyuxxx

Like her pink jumpsuit, but what happened with her breast?


----------



## mkr

I don't know but it's making my boobs hurt.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

morgan20 said:


> Beyoncé and Riri both look pregnant here.  Where as I love the fuller Rihanna something about her face...the one you have when you are with child!



They both look so normal and ordinary here, I doubt either of them is pregnant, I thought maybe it's just a rare photo that wasn't photoshopped before it was released.


----------



## GoGlam

Angel1988 said:


> Judging by some of her recent outfits, I do think she prefers to be a lower weight, which she will probably be at in no time.  Everyone has their own weight at which they feel best I think.
> 
> I loved her blonde phase and the satin dresses she wore a lot in that period. IMO she also looked the most curvy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also loved her burgundy hair:



Couldn't agree more. She still has legs that have some curves, a nice waist, behind and chest when she is thinner. It suits her better and she clearly loves her shape when she's that size. It's probably harder to maintain, but no one ever said looking good was easy!

She just comes across as uncomfortable to me now... and popping out of her clothing unless what she's wearing is really oversized.


----------



## arnott

GoGlam said:


> Couldn't agree more. She still has legs that have some curves, a nice waist, behind and chest when she is thinner. It suits her better and she clearly loves her shape when she's that size. It's probably harder to maintain, but no one ever said looking good was easy!
> 
> *She just comes across as uncomfortable to me now*... and popping out of her clothing unless what she's wearing is really oversized.



She does seem uncomfortable with her weight gain based on her outfit choices and poses.      And it sucks and is embarrassing when people think you're pregnant and you're not.


----------



## mkr

I don't think she looks uncomfortable.  She's still wearing sexy clothes with plenty of skin showing.  Maybe she's acting a little more professional in her poses since it's all about her new makeup line.


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> I don't think she looks uncomfortable.  She's still wearing sexy clothes with plenty of skin showing. * Maybe she's acting a little more professional in her poses since it's all about her new makeup line*.



This is what I took away from it.  Like she's growing up and becoming a little more mature.


----------



## bag-princess

http://www.revelist.com/makeup/fent...ict_fanpage&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=sm



 A woman with albinism found her foundation match for the first time with Fenty Beauty


----------



## berrydiva

Angel1988 said:


> Judging by some of her recent outfits, I do think she prefers to be a lower weight, which she will probably be at in no time.  Everyone has their own weight at which they feel best I think.
> 
> I loved her blonde phase and the satin dresses she wore a lot in that period. IMO she also looked the most curvy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also loved her burgundy hair:


What's your definition of curvy?


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> Couldn't agree more. She still has legs that have some curves, a nice waist, behind and chest when she is thinner. It suits her better and she clearly loves her shape when she's that size. It's probably harder to maintain, but no one ever said looking good was easy!
> 
> She just comes across as uncomfortable to me now... and popping out of her clothing unless what she's wearing is really oversized.





arnott said:


> She does seem uncomfortable with her weight gain based on her outfit choices and poses.      And it sucks and is embarrassing when people think you're pregnant and you're not.





mkr said:


> I don't think she looks uncomfortable.  She's still wearing sexy clothes with plenty of skin showing.  Maybe she's acting a little more professional in her poses since it's all about her new makeup line.


I think she looks comfortable too.  I feel like seeing her as being comfortable or uncomfortable is going to be a bit based in if you see thin more appealing.


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> http://www.revelist.com/makeup/fent...ict_fanpage&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=sm
> 
> 
> 
> A woman with albinism found her foundation match for the first time with Fenty Beauty



Love reading stories like that. Some people online are saying reviewers are being over the top...and that it's just a makeup line. I imagine those people have no idea what it's like to be constantly excluded from something so basic.


----------



## tweegy

I have never IMO seen Rihanna look uncomfortable and unsure.. Thats why she can pull anything off IMO.. She has alot of confidence


----------



## GoGlam

.


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> I think she looks comfortable too.  I feel like seeing her as being comfortable or uncomfortable is going to be a bit based in if you see thin more appealing.



For me it's based on body language, wardrobe choices, etc.  She is clearly uncomfortable in this outfit. When something is that tight around your chest/waist, and your body is popping out in ways it shouldn't, you cannot breathe, sit, etc properly.


----------



## mkr

You're not supposed to breathe in this kind of outfit.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know who could be comfy in that outfit. Maybe if you are flat chested. 

I do like the bottoms, the bag and shoes.


----------



## Angel1988

berrydiva said:


> What's your definition of curvy?



To me it is mostly when there is a nice curve to the butt and no bones showing (no bony knees or shoulders). I feel like like when a person is either too thin or too thick it flattens out that curve. Although I do think it depends on your body build. some people's butt will always look flat, no matter how thin or thick. And some will always have bony knees because they're just broad boned.

With Riri, her curve was the most accentuated slightly thinner:






Sorry for the huge picture.

But she still looks very beautiful I think and at least she will never have to worry about the padded butt look (like Kim K for example). She's just been enjoying her holidays.


----------



## Sasha2012

She always manages to turn heads with her glamorous ensembles.

And Rihanna ensured all eyes would be on her at the launch of her Fenty Beauty make-up line during London Fashion Week in the English capital on Tuesday.

Opting for a vibrant purple gown that complemented her rich complexion, the 29-year-old Bajan beauty looked positively radiant as she walked the red carpet at Harvey Nichols.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wn-Fenty-Beauty-LFW-launch.html#ixzz4tAf3VYr1


----------



## tweegy

I loves the shoes, but they look uncomfortable.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> She always manages to turn heads with her glamorous ensembles.
> 
> And Rihanna ensured all eyes would be on her at the launch of her Fenty Beauty make-up line during London Fashion Week in the English capital on Tuesday.
> 
> Opting for a vibrant purple gown that complemented her rich complexion, the 29-year-old Bajan beauty looked positively radiant as she walked the red carpet at Harvey Nichols.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wn-Fenty-Beauty-LFW-launch.html#ixzz4tAf3VYr1


She is so beautiful


----------



## kkfiregirl

Her skin looks horrible in the close-up. Too much makeup caked on her face.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This is pretty. That Chopard necklace is 




And a cute vid because she’s so fun.


----------



## WishList986

Rih could make even the DMV a good time.


----------



## Sandi.el

This dress reminds makes me think of a Quinceanera


----------



## tulipfield

Sasha2012 said:


> She always manages to turn heads with her glamorous ensembles.
> 
> And Rihanna ensured all eyes would be on her at the launch of her Fenty Beauty make-up line during London Fashion Week in the English capital on Tuesday.
> 
> Opting for a vibrant purple gown that complemented her rich complexion, the 29-year-old Bajan beauty looked positively radiant as she walked the red carpet at Harvey Nichols.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wn-Fenty-Beauty-LFW-launch.html#ixzz4tAf3VYr1



I'm not crazy about the dress but lavender is a great color on her.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> For me it's based on body language, wardrobe choices, etc.  She is clearly uncomfortable in this outfit. When something is that tight around your chest/waist, and your body is popping out in ways it shouldn't, you cannot breathe, sit, etc properly.
> 
> View attachment 3828648


Perhaps it's just me, and a few others, but I don't see where Rihanna's body language has ever given off anything more than "no fcks to give"...I honestly can't think of an image of her being uncomfortable in her body. I don't know if she's "clearly" uncomfortable in that outfit but most going out outfits women wear aren't comfortable so I guess there's that. Lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The growth of this young woman is just amazing to me. I remember threads ago I was critical of her music because I thought she was manufactured. Now look at her. She knew exactly what she wanted. Observed and surrounded herself with the right people.  On any given day this woman is head to toe wearing herself. Makeup, jewelry, accessories, cologne, etc.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Perhaps it's just me, and a few others, *but I don't see where Rihanna's body language has ever given off anything more than "no fcks to give".*..I honestly can't think of an image of her being uncomfortable in her body. I don't know if she's "clearly" uncomfortable in that outfit but most going out outfits women wear aren't comfortable so I guess there's that. Lol



_To me_, Rihanna is clearly comfortable in her body. If she wanted to lose weight, she would. Does she know how to dress for her "new" body? Eh. Maybe not as well as she used to, but she's still Rihanna and still pulling off looks most others couldn't. With confidence.




BagOuttaHell said:


> The growth of this young woman is just amazing to me. I remember threads ago I was critical of her music because I thought she was manufactured. Now look at her. She knew exactly what she wanted. Observed and surrounded herself with the right people.  On any given day this woman is head to toe wearing herself. Makeup, jewelry, accessories, cologne, etc.



Who would have thought that the lil pothead who used to get in petty twitter fights would have the most impressive business resumé of all the pop girls? 
I'm super impressed with everything she has accomplished as an artist AND as an entrepreneur.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think what impresses me most is that she did it while still staying true to herself. A successful hitmaker, entrepreneur, philanthropist...with blunt firmly in hand  We love a multitasker, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> The growth of this young woman is just amazing to me. I remember threads ago I was critical of her music because I thought she was manufactured. Now look at her. She knew exactly what she wanted. Observed and surrounded herself with the right people.  On any given day this woman is head to toe wearing herself. Makeup, jewelry, accessories, cologne, etc.


Same here. I was never into her as an act but she has definitely grown so much and in such a positive way. Also, to echo what LadyLou said, she did it all with a blunt in her hand. *salute*


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think what impresses me most is that she did it while still staying true to herself. A successful hitmaker, entrepreneur, philanthropist...*with blunt firmly in hand*  We love a multitasker, lol.


And a drink


----------



## YSoLovely

Rihanna previewed the Holiday collection in Paris tonight





Coming Oct 13


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Holiday Collection sneak peak  The Galaxy Collection.

Eyeshadow palettes and lippies!


----------



## YSoLovely

The packaging


----------



## Tivo

Can someone teach me how to post gifs, so I can adequately express my emotions?


----------



## YSoLovely

Tivo said:


> Can someone teach me how to post gifs, so I can adequately express my emotions?




Upload them to imgur/tinypic/photobucket etc and copy & paste the [*IMG][/*IMG] link


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Packaging is bomb.

She’s at her Paris launch doing fan’s makeup. I like her shoes.


----------



## Tivo

YSoLovely said:


> Upload them to imgur/tinypic/photobucket etc and copy & paste the [*IMG][/*IMG] link


----------



## YSoLovely

Rihanna needs to stop playing and release the red lippies. Christmas, perhaps?


----------



## Tivo




----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> Can someone teach me how to post gifs, so I can adequately express my emotions?


You can also upload them on here like you would with a picture (once uploaded, just click 'Full Image' and post)


----------



## mkr

Tivo said:


> Can someone teach me how to post gifs, so I can adequately express my emotions?


you can google GIF's and then copy and paste.


----------



## Lounorada

I am ready and waiting for those lipsticks


----------



## mkr

Oh how perfect I can buy it all for my daughter for Christmas and borrow it all!  Talk about a two-fer-one!


----------



## terebina786

That eyeshadow palette is calling my name [emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Her makeup is flawless in the black dress.


----------



## Esizzle

I want to buy all of her makeup. Big spending happening on my credit card soon, husband beware!!


----------



## mkr

Hey it's cheaper than a handbag


----------



## Lounorada

Love her hair & makeup here. Gorgeous!


----------



## Sassys

Here for the lipstick. Got her gloss on Saturday, when I was at Sephora getting eye cream.


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> Here for the lipstick. Got her gloss on Saturday, when I was at Sephora getting eye cream.


How was it?  We need a review please and thank you.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> How was it?  We need a review please and thank you.



Not much to review. It does last a long time during the day (longer than MAC). It pretty much looks exactly like my favorite MAC color Beaux. It does match my natural lip color perfectly. Also smells a little like candy


----------



## mkr

Thank you!


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> Not much to review. It does last a long time during the day (longer than MAC). It pretty much looks exactly like my favorite MAC color Beaux. It does match my natural lip color perfectly. Also smells a little like candy
> 
> View attachment 3832016



I was literally just about to go buy MAC's Beaux! LOL..  You saved me from it.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> I was literally just about to go buy MAC's Beaux! LOL..  You saved me from it.



I am like a crack head with MAC Beaux; they keep selling out and pissing me off  I wear it with Stripdown pencil


----------



## Sassys

comparison with MAC Beaux


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The baby doll dresses are so cute on her.


----------



## YSoLovely

tomandlorenzo.com


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She has the best taste in jewelry. Those rings are beautiful.


----------



## WishList986

She makes me want my long nails back


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Fenty Beauty Launch Madrid 

That lippie is mine on Oct 11th. It’s gorgeous.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Her face is gorgeous, as usual, but I hated the outfit until I saw her on that freakin' purple unicorn and gold trampoline. She just makes it all work somehow.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lol.


----------



## Sandi.el

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lol.



Sassy, shady, and accurate.


----------



## lanasyogamama

MUF started that one!!


----------



## Tivo

I'm over here in tears @ "still ashy"
LMAO!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MUFE needs to stop playing!  they didn't come out the gate with 40 shades


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lol.


----------



## Irishgal

40 shades of the same creepy tan/beige color that no right minded person would wear


----------



## GaitreeS

LOL savage AF


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Tivo

^^^
She is so my type of chick, lol. I would love to hang out with her.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


>



 Love her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

she's so cool.


----------



## bisousx

Lol I've never heard her speak but now that I have... she's sexy. I def see why she has so many stans.


----------



## Tivo

So finally got the foundation and I'm very impressed! My face looks flawless in this makeup. My only gripe is it's a matte finish and my face tends to get dry in the winter but I have a good moisturizer (Murad) so I should be good. Can't deny how amazing my face looks. Had to order the lip gloss since it was sold out.
The sales girl said Fenty is doing very well. $17m in the first 2 weeks!


----------



## Kansashalo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Fenty Beauty Launch Madrid
> 
> That lippie is mine on Oct 11th. It’s gorgeous.




I LOVE that color.  Let me go ahead and put in my time off from on for Oct 11th.  lol I've got to have that lippe!


----------



## Bentley1

She's a beauty with an attitude, love it.


----------



## Tivo

I just have to gush about this Fenty Beauty foundation again. I love it! The stuff lasts all day and I can’t remember feeling this good about makeup!
And you get a good amount in the bottle! So long Smashbox!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Of course she has the YSL boots less than a week after their debut. I would’ve preferred to see her in the black or blue ones but she still looks cute.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

In 6-8 months the instas will try this and fail miserably.


----------



## Tivo

I wonder does someone choreograph her poses or does she naturally know great angles?


----------



## morgan20

The boots will probably look ridiculous on me.  Love her thighs


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> I wonder does someone choreograph her poses or does she naturally know great angles?


I feel like she just knows her body. And, going back to the previous comments....she's probably very comfortable in her body so her poses come off effortlessly.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Of course she has the YSL boots less than a week after their debut. I would’ve preferred to see her in the black or blue ones but she still looks cute.
> 
> View attachment 3842805


Honestly, all I see is that radiator and miss having radiator heat.  Nothing like it....windows all the way open in the dead of winter.


----------



## knasarae

Tivo said:


> I just have to gush about this Fenty Beauty foundation again. I love it! The stuff lasts all day and I can’t remember feeling this good about makeup!
> And you get a good amount in the bottle! So long Smashbox!


So long Nars for me.  I just got mine a couple days ago.  I was thinking to myself, based on the demographic of skin tones I usually see where I live, my shade would probably still be in stock.  I was right.


----------



## mkr

Is it hard to wash off?


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> Honestly, all I see is that radiator and miss having radiator heat.  Nothing like it....windows all the way open in the dead of winter.



Wait are radiators really that rare? I don't think I've never been to a home without one. But I'm in city where a lot of the buildings are super old so maybe that's why? But yes radiator heat is the best. That is what I have in my home.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Of course she has the YSL boots less than a week after their debut. I would’ve preferred to see her in the black or blue ones but she still looks cute.
> 
> View attachment 3842805




Look at those thighs!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## berrydiva

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wait are radiators really that rare? I don't think I've never been to a home without one. But I'm in city where a lot of the buildings are super old so maybe that's why? But yes radiator heat is the best. That is what I have in my home.


Newer buildings are made with forced air heat/vents. Radiators aren't common outside of the city or outter boroughs....hell they're not that common outside of NYC tbh. We moved to a newer home and the thing I miss the most are radiators. Lol


----------



## Tivo

mkr said:


> Is it hard to wash off?


Not at all! It’s damn near a perfect foundation!


----------



## gazoo

Is the foundation totally matte? Or does it have a natural finish after it sets?


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> Newer buildings are made with forced air heat/vents. Radiators aren't common outside of the city or outter boroughs....hell they're not that common outside of NYC tbh. We moved to a newer home and the thing I miss the most are radiators. Lol



lol I'm in one of the outer boroughs. I assumed they must be very common in NYC because a lot of the buildings are super old. Thanks for the info, I don't really go outside of the city that much and when I do I never noticed. I love radiator heat too, all you need is one radiator and the whole place feels so warm and toasty.


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## WishList986

That purple eye tho


----------



## Kidclarke

*Via Popsugar:*
*Galaxy Eyeshadow Palette, $59*













*Cosmic Gloss Lip Glitter, $19*








*Starlit Hyper-Glitz Lipstick, $19*








*Eclipse 2-in-1 Glitter Release Eyeliner, $20*
*



*


----------



## Kidclarke

Better Look at the glitter release eyeliner:


Better look at the eyeshadow palette:


----------



## DC-Cutie

is she trying to channel her inner Pat McGrath with the sequins?


----------



## mkr

No she's trying to make us give her all our money. She's winning.


----------



## Lounorada

Oooooohh... aaaahhhh  @ the eyeshadow palette & glitter eyeliner.
Me likey


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## WishList986

Kind of living for those platforms


----------



## YSoLovely

mkr said:


> No she's trying to make us give her all our money. She's winning.



Preach. 



Lounorada said:


> Oooooohh... aaaahhhh  @ the eyeshadow palette & glitter eyeliner.
> Me likey




I wasn't here for the palette at first, but I'll buy it for the packaging alone.


----------



## Kidclarke

YSoLovely said:


> I wasn't here for the palette at first, but I'll buy it for the packaging alone.



Same. I usually do a basic makeup thing, don't have much skills, but I'll buy this just to look at.


----------



## berrydiva

Casual. Tuesdays. is hilarious


----------



## arnott

Kidclarke said:


> Same. I usually do a basic makeup thing, don't have much skills, *but I'll buy this just to look at.*


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna flaunted her cleavage and her legs in cute cobalt-blue denim co-ords while headed for her Fenty Galaxy launch at Milk Studios in Manhattan on Thursday.

The 29-year-old pop diva - who relies on stylist Mel Ottenberg - was likely wearing a jean jacket, belted mini-skirt, and calf-high boots from her own clothing brand.

The eight-time Grammy winner went full-on glam with a contoured complexion, coiffed raven waves, and diamond jewelry for her promotional outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...C-gym-scoring-two-AMA-nods.html#ixzz4vN57tI1N


----------



## GoGlam

I was in Sephora for 1 hour on two consecutive days this week (the friends and family sale is coming up), and there was not one person looking at Fenty products.  I especially noticed it because it was the only aisle I could walk through to get to other sections.

I find it interesting that Rihanna needs a massive marketing push, and yet didn’t see anyone looking at/buying her products. I could have missed a person or two doing so, but I spent pretty much all my time right around her section, so it was hard not to notice.


----------



## terebina786

GoGlam said:


> I was in Sephora for 1 hour on two consecutive days this week (the friends and family sale is coming up), and there was not one person looking at Fenty products.  I especially noticed it because it was the only aisle I could walk through to get to other sections.
> 
> I find it interesting that Rihanna needs a massive marketing push, and yet didn’t see anyone looking at/buying her products. I could have missed a person or two doing so, but I spent pretty much all my time right around her section, so it was hard not to notice.



I think that's because her stuff has been out for over a month?  When I went to Sephora, when it first launched, the only area that had any traffic was her display and the rest of the store was empty.  I think people got what they wanted from it and now it's just there.


----------



## Tivo

GoGlam said:


> I was in Sephora for 1 hour on two consecutive days this week (the friends and family sale is coming up), and there was not one person looking at Fenty products.  I especially noticed it because it was the only aisle I could walk through to get to other sections.
> 
> I find it interesting that Rihanna needs a massive marketing push, and yet didn’t see anyone looking at/buying her products. I could have missed a person or two doing so, but I spent pretty much all my time right around her section, so it was hard not to notice.




Here you go!

"The good times keep on rolling for LVMH Moet Hennessy Louis Vuitton SE (LVMHF) , the world's biggest luxury goods producer, which posted better-than-expected third quarters sales and was rewarded with a more than 2% rise in its share price on Tuesday, October 10.

LVMH's results were almost universally stronger than expected. Its key Fashion & Leather goods division, which accounts for about 50% of sales, posted organic revenue growth of 13%, well ahead of analyst forecasts of about 9%. *Perfumes and cosmetics sales, gained 17% against forecasts of 9% growth, benefitting notably from the launch of Rihanna's Fenty Beauty label, which is sold through LVMH's Sephora retail chain. *Sales of watches & Jewelry, which include Tag and Hublot time pieces, rose 14%, beating expectations of an 11% increase."

https://www.thestreet.com/story/143...ith-rivals-after-sales-beat-expectations.html


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> I was in Sephora for 1 hour on two consecutive days this week (the friends and family sale is coming up), and there was not one person looking at Fenty products.  I especially noticed it because it was the only aisle I could walk through to get to other sections.
> 
> I find it interesting that Rihanna needs a massive marketing push, and yet didn’t see anyone looking at/buying her products. I could have missed a person or two doing so, but I spent pretty much all my time right around her section, so it was hard not to notice.


It's been out for awhile now plus people purchased online. However, when I went into Sephora the 2nd week Fenty was in stores there were still people all over that section.  A month in the makeup world is a long time. Seeing people doesn't matter, the sales numbers will tell the true story.  You could've just not had been in the store at the right timing, maybe the store you went to doesn't move as much Fenty as others, or any other reason it didn't seem packed.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> It's been out for awhile now plus people purchased online. However, when I went into Sephora the 2nd week Fenty was in stores there were still people all over that section.  A month in the makeup world is a long time. Seeing people doesn't matter, the sales numbers will tell the true story.  You could've just not had been in the store at the right timing, maybe the store you went to doesn't move as much Fenty as others, or any other reason it didn't seem packed.



I want to try the foundation but I don't trust Sephora employees. I found one Sephora employee who I trust, but her location is so inconvenient for me.


----------



## WishList986

Sassys said:


> I want to try the foundation but I don't trust Sephora employees. I found one Sephora employee who I trust, but her location is so inconvenient for me.



Sephora has a great return policy, so you can always return it if it's not your cup of tea. They also give out samples of any product you could possibly want, just ask for a sample of it in a couple different shades and see how it suits you.


----------



## Sassys

WishList986 said:


> Sephora has a great return policy, so you can always return it if it's not your cup of tea. They also give out samples of any product you could possibly want, just ask for a sample of it in a couple different shades and see how it suits you.


'

Thanks. Think I will also bring my Bobbi Brown Foundation and try to match that.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I want to try the foundation but I don't trust Sephora employees. I found one Sephora employee who I trust, but her location is so inconvenient for me.


try findation.com. plug in your best matches and it will return corresponding matches from other brands. What I usually do is goto findation and plug in my matches then plug those carried by Seporha into color IQ to see what shades are my color IQ number. I don't trust the Sephora employees either, they will have you looking ashy, casket sharp or orange. And, unfortunately very few of their white employees have an understanding of undertones in black skin....they will have you looking like an oompa loompa because they just always gravitate towards foundations with red undertones.


----------



## terebina786

The girl at Sephora matched me to shade 300 and was insistent that this was my perfect shade... It legit made me look like a ghost.  I had to go back and match myself.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> try findation.com. plug in your best matches and it will return corresponding matches from other brands. What I usually do is goto findation and plug in my matches then plug those carried by Seporha into color IQ to see what shades are my color IQ number. I don't trust the Sephora employees either, they will have you looking ashy, casket sharp or orange*. And, unfortunately very few of their white employees have an understanding of undertones in black skin*....they will have you looking like an oompa loompa because they just always gravitate towards foundations with red undertones.




... and not just at Sephora. This is a global issue.  They'll just pick a brownish shade and think it'll fit you. No ma'am.  Depending on the store & brand, you can't even blame the employees. Often, brands don't have a lot of variations in  undertones and stores only carry a few darker shades. And by "darker" I mean anything beyond "NC35" It's annoying AF.


----------



## kirsten

GoGlam said:


> I was in Sephora for 1 hour on two consecutive days this week (the friends and family sale is coming up), and there was not one person looking at Fenty products.  I especially noticed it because it was the only aisle I could walk through to get to other sections.
> 
> I find it interesting that Rihanna needs a massive marketing push, and yet didn’t see anyone looking at/buying her products. I could have missed a person or two doing so, but I spent pretty much all my time right around her section, so it was hard not to notice.


Every time I go to Sephora the Fenty isle is crazy. I have to stand there and try to grab products when I have the chance to. 90% of the foundation shades are sold out too at all the Sephoras I've been to since Fenty came around. I still can't find a bottle of shade 120.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> try findation.com. plug in your best matches and it will return corresponding matches from other brands. What I usually do is goto findation and plug in my matches then plug those carried by Seporha into color IQ to see what shades are my color IQ number. I don't trust the Sephora employees either, they will have you looking ashy, casket sharp or orange. And, unfortunately very few of their white employees have an understanding of undertones in black skin....they will have you looking like an oompa loompa because they just always gravitate towards foundations with red undertones.



Oh thank you darling!!


----------



## GoGlam

I don’t doubt that it has sold well, especially as it launched. But seems like a lot of their sales might be online.  Went into another Sephora and saw only 1 person at the Fenty section.  This week I’m in Boston, so I wonder if the demographics of the city impact what I see at the Fenty display.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> try findation.com. plug in your best matches and it will return corresponding matches from other brands. What I usually do is goto findation and plug in my matches then plug those carried by Seporha into color IQ to see what shades are my color IQ number. I don't trust the Sephora employees either, they will have you looking ashy, casket sharp or orange. And, unfortunately very few of their white employees have an understanding of undertones in black skin....they will have you looking like an oompa loompa because they just always gravitate towards foundations with red undertones.



I put in my Bobbi brown color, but Fenty is not an option


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I put in my Bobbi brown color, but Fenty is not an option


See what other matches it gave you and plug that into Sephora color IQ....it might give you a Fenty match.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> try findation.com. plug in your best matches and it will return corresponding matches from other brands. What I usually do is goto findation and plug in my matches then plug those carried by Seporha into color IQ to see what shades are my color IQ number. I don't trust the Sephora employees either, they will have you looking ashy, casket sharp or orange. And, unfortunately very few of their white employees have an understanding of undertones in black skin....they will have you looking like an oompa loompa because they just always gravitate towards foundations with red undertones.


Excuse me for being lame to be over hyped....Buh Dis izzz Awesome!!! Thanks Berry for this link!


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> See what other matches it gave you and plug that into Sephora color IQ....it might give you a Fenty match.



Oh, okay. Thanks!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Rihanna flaunted her cleavage and her legs in cute cobalt-blue denim co-ords while headed for her Fenty Galaxy launch at Milk Studios in Manhattan on Thursday.
> 
> The 29-year-old pop diva - who relies on stylist Mel Ottenberg - was likely wearing a jean jacket, belted mini-skirt, and calf-high boots from her own clothing brand.
> 
> The eight-time Grammy winner went full-on glam with a contoured complexion, coiffed raven waves, and diamond jewelry for her promotional outing.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...C-gym-scoring-two-AMA-nods.html#ixzz4vN57tI1N



Rih looks like me...flourescent beige, lol. She needs some of the Barbados sun. 

That Tom Ford look is bomb on her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A cute vid of her at the Fenty Puma pep rally 



Clips from Vogue Fashion Forces 

Oceans 8


----------



## GoGlam

I like the jean outfit. Reminds me of the 90s.


----------



## gazoo

Sephora has yet to match me correctly. I have to do it myself or risk looking like a mango. 

The Fenty foundation is gorgeous. Got my mitts on a sample, finally. But it's not remotely matte on me, and I'm quite dry. Super shiny after 2 hours. It did last 12 hours on me though. I didn't prime beforehand. I blotted throughout the day. The lip gloss is bomb. So soothing and thick and yummy smelling. I'm undecided on whether it works on my skin tone, but the consistency is wonderful, as is the big applicator. 

I'd say her line is a huge win. My local Sephora is out of most colors and I live in a tiny town. There were 2 senior ladies waiting to get their makeup done with Fenty products when I dropped in. Their grandchildren had raved about it according to their gossiping.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Studio 10/21/17 

When that Puma dress hits stores next spring/summer it’s mine. I love it.


----------



## mkr

Any ID on that handbag?


----------



## WishList986

mkr said:


> Any ID on that handbag?


https://www.chloe.com/us/backpack_cod45369456mj.html
Chloe Mini Faye backpack


----------



## mkr

WishList986 said:


> https://www.chloe.com/us/backpack_cod45369456mj.html
> Chloe Mini Faye backpack



Thank you!  [emoji8]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

September EMV numbers are in for FB


----------



## berrydiva

Sweet goodness.


----------



## lanasyogamama

That’s amazing


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wow that's amazing!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Kill em, Riri! 

I got my Galaxy collection in the mail yesterday and it's been fun playing with it. Gonna put it to the test this weekend


----------



## terebina786

I'm surprised MAC is still sitting where it is.  No lie though, I've gravitated back to MAC after boycotting all those "influencer brands"


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I'm surprised MAC is still sitting where it is.  No lie though, I've gravitated back to MAC after boycotting all those "influencer brands"


I've been frequenting MAC more as of late too.  Not for special collections but for staples and I think if you can get someone hooked on a staple that's where the money is....they'll always come back as opposed to being a one off buyer.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> I've been frequenting MAC more as of late too.  Not for special collections but for staples and I think if you can get someone hooked on a staple that's where the money is....they'll always come back as opposed to being a one off buyer.


Thats true...there are things I've been buying from MAC for YEARS and will continue to. *hair toss*


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I've been frequenting MAC more as of late too.  Not for special collections but for staples and I think if you can get someone hooked on a staple that's where the money is....they'll always come back as opposed to being a one off buyer.


It's good when you can count on a product you like to be there year after year.  I had a staple I purchased from Origins for years and they changed the packaging.  Basically selling half the amount for the same price.  So no more for me.  Pissed me off so that I'll look for a different product.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> It's good when you can count on a product you like to be there year after year.  I had a staple I purchased from Origins for years and they changed the packaging.  Basically selling half the amount for the same price.  So no more for me.  Pissed me off so that I'll look for a different product.


This happened to me with Kiehl's. I used their products for years and then when they were bought out, I felt like the formulation changed for some of the products. Took me another few years before finding something that worked well for me.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> This happened to me with Kiehl's. I used their products for years and then when they were bought out, I felt like the formulation changed for some of the products. Took me another few years before finding something that worked well for me.


I've been using Origins No Puffery eye gel for years.  The used to sell it in a 1 oz. tube.  They discontinued it and now only sell in a half oz tube with a roller ball.  I prefer the plain tube and refuse to pay the same amount for half the product.  I still have some on hand that I bought when they first discontinued it.  Next time I need to buy, I'll probably buy the one from Garnier.  Has caffine in it.


----------



## terebina786

For me it's MAC's fix plus and their strobe cream.  I've tried so many other setting sprays and primers, but these two I keep going back to.  Oh! And their extra dimension skin finishes and blushes.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I've been using Origins No Puffery eye gel for years.  The used to sell it in a 1 oz. tube.  They discontinued it and now only sell in a half oz tube with a roller ball.  I prefer the plain tube and refuse to pay the same amount for half the product.  I still have some on hand that I bought when they first discontinued it.  Next time I need to buy, I'll probably buy the one from Garnier.  Has caffine in it.


Have you tried a Cosmetics Company Store at one of the outlets? I know they sell origins and you might be able to luck up on some of the older packaging. Also, I occasionally see origins at TJ Maxx/Marshalls/Nordstroms Rack. Might be a long shot.

www.cosmeticscompanystore.com/


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Have you tried a Cosmetics Company Store at one of the outlets? I know they sell origins and you might be able to luck up on some of the older packaging. Also, I occasionally see origins at TJ Maxx/Marshalls/Nordstroms Rack. Might be a long shot.
> 
> www.cosmeticscompanystore.com/


thanks
I have been to Cosmetics Co but  not lately.  Will check if I go there.  Good idea.
I go into TJ Maxx often and always check the cosmetics.  Haven't seen it there.  I did get a great package there a while back.  Dr Brandt's stuff in a cosmetics case.  There were a few products in there but the eye cream came in a nice little pump bottle.  That alone was worth over $30 and the whole package only cost me maybe $12.  Sadly when I went back to try to get more, it was gone.


----------



## Sasha2012

She flashed her cleavage and midriff in a sultry low-cut dress over the weekend.

But on Thursday, Rihanna covered up her incredible curves in a grey hoodie with matching sweat bottoms while out in New York City.

The 29-year-old singer glammed up her sweatsuit with bold yellow heels and two luxury handbags.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sweatsuit-set-yellow-heels.html#ixzz4weKR97En


----------



## YSoLovely

I hate those shoes. The color is nice, but I still hate them.


----------



## sdkitty

YSoLovely said:


> I hate those shoes. The color is nice, but I still hate them.


the whole outfit is not great.....she's not looking as pretty as usual


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She comes to NYC to work and dips right back to London with her boo. I’m not mad, lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna Salutes Nefertiti with Vogue Arabia 

These shots are stunning.


----------



## gazoo

Thank God she hasn't messed with that face.


----------



## mkr

I always liked the Prince impression...


----------



## tweegy

I love the blue eyeshadow look!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Anyone listen to the new song Rihanna made with N.E.R.D.? I really like it a lot!!


----------



## blkbarbie310

berrydiva said:


> This happened to me with Kiehl's. I used their products for years and then when they were bought out, I felt like the formulation changed for some of the products. Took me another few years before finding something that worked well for me.


May I ask what you're using now? I recently noticed the decline in Kiehl's quality.  I'm trying Farmacy now but would like to know what you're using.


----------



## keywi100

Yoshi1296 said:


> Anyone listen to the new song Rihanna made with N.E.R.D.? I really like it a lot!!



Just listened to it and I really like it too. Ri sounds good rapping.


----------



## berrydiva

blkbarbie310 said:


> May I ask what you're using now? I recently noticed the decline in Kiehl's quality.  I'm trying Farmacy now but would like to know what you're using.


Sure. I've been using a mix of products. During the day, use the Josie Maran Argan Oil Daily Moisturizer w/SPF and the Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Eye Gel. if I'm going out in the evening, I use the Amore Pacific face creme instead of the JM. If I'm in a rush, I'll just slap Clinique all over my face. If I'm late, I just wipe on my face whatever leftover homemade body oil is left on my hands 

At night, I have my own concoction that I've made with Argan Oil, Vitamin E, Rosehip Oil, Aloe Vera gel and a few drops of lavender essential oil - I use this every night....far cheaper than buying a night cream and I found much more moisturizing plus easy to tailor for skin needs. Sometimes I just use good old fashion shea butter. 

I've been preferring making my own products lately.


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> Anyone listen to the new song Rihanna made with N.E.R.D.? I really like it a lot!!


Yep, i'm really liking it too. It's one of those songs where the more I hear it, the more i'll love it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I live for Shea butter. I get out the shower and rub myself down with it from neck to toe...keeps my skin super soft all day.

Making a custom concoction sounds kinda interesting @berrydiva  I use pretty much all Natura Bisse products on my face; I’d save so much money going the DIY/natural route.

Rih skated over that Lemon beat, I like it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

keywi100 said:


> Just listened to it and I really like it too. Ri sounds good rapping.





Lounorada said:


> Yep, i'm really liking it too. It's one of those songs where the more I hear it, the more i'll love it!



I agree! And it's giving me 90s rap vibes for some reason and I'm so here for it!


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I live for Shea butter. I get out the shower and rub myself down with it from neck to toe...keeps my skin super soft all day.
> 
> Making a custom concoction sounds kinda interesting @berrydiva  I use pretty much all Natura Bisse products on my face; I’d save so much money going the DIY/natural route.
> 
> Rih skated over that Lemon beat, I like it.


Honestly it's so easy to make your own. I was looking at old pics of my grandmother...just looking at her skin and realized I need to go back to basics. Aloe Vera, Shea butter, cocoa butter, etc.


----------



## mkr

Just putting Rihanna back on page one where she belongs.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I needed a pic of this. She got herself a boo and went ghost, lol.



> *Rihanna dined out in Boston on Halloween — wearing a ‘Star Wars’ costume*
> 
> Who goes to dinner wearing a costume?*Rihanna*, that’s who.
> 
> The singer, who’s been out and about in Boston lately, dined on Halloween with her billionaire boyfriend *Hassan Jameel *at chef *Dante de Magistris*’s restaurant Dante at the Royal Sonesta Wednesday — and she was dressed as “Star Wars” character Kylo Ren. Jameel, the handsome Saudi businessman who’s been squiring the “Stay” singer around since this summer, was dressed as a penguin.



Via Boston Globe 

Leaving NYC yesterday 

She’s looks like her “Home” character Tip in that wig.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I needed a pic of this. She got herself a boo and went ghost, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Via Boston Globe
> 
> Leaving NYC yesterday
> 
> *She’s looks like her “Home” character Tip in that wig. *
> 
> View attachment 3872639
> View attachment 3872640
> View attachment 3872641
> View attachment 3872642





yes she does!!!!


----------



## Tivo

Shes got that afterglow...


----------



## Lounorada

Interesting theme... can't wait to see what Rih decides to slay the met gala in, in 2018 as queen a host 

*Amal Clooney, Rihanna, and Donatella Versace to Host 2018 Met Gala*

Just as important as the Met Gala theme reveal—next year’s show is titled “Heavenly Bodies: Fashion and the Catholic Imagination”—is the announcement of Anna Wintour’s cohosts. Taking over the duties carried out last time around by Katy Perry, Pharrell Williams, Gisele Bündchen, and Tom Brady are three women who are as talented as they are glamorous: Amal Clooney, Rihanna, and Donatella Versace.

The big question, of course, is what will they wear? While we count down to the big night—May 7, 2018—we look back at each woman’s personal Met Gala history searching for clues.

Rihanna is a Met Gala all-star: No one gets more into the spirit of things than @badgalriri. Consider the yolk-color Guo Pei gown she wore to the 2015 event that not only put the Chinese designer on the map, but also blew up the memosphere. For anyone other than Rihanna, that look would have been a tough one to top, but she managed, arriving at this year’s Comme des Garçons exhibition in a fresh-off-the-runway look by the woman of the hour, Rei Kawakubo. By now, we know to expect the unexpected from Rihanna—even an impromptu performance, like the one she gave with Kanye West in 2009.

Clooney made a stunning party-of-the-year debut in a custom Maison Margiela Artisanal gown by John Galliano. Its deep red color was presumably a nod to the exhibition’s theme, “China: Through the Looking Glass,” but this dress was an homage to the wearer. Strapless with a corset-like top, its skirt flared slightly in a cascade of tiers creating the narrow, figure-flattering silhouette Clooney prefers.

In 1997, the Costume Institute remembered Gianni Versace’s life and work with an exhibition. This year, to mark the 20th anniversary of her brother’s death, Donatella Versace presented a tribute collection to her brother for Spring 2018. Next May, she’ll cohost the gala that she used to attend by his side. While we know what Donatella will wear—one of her own glamorous creations, _cierto_—precisely which A-listers will form her entourage remains to be seen.
https://www.vogue.com/article/met-gala-2018-hosts-amal-clooney-rihanna-donatella-versace


----------



## Tivo

I thought they weren’t doing Met Gala anymore


----------



## 1249dcnative

Kidclarke said:


> Same. I usually do a basic makeup thing, don't have much skills, but I'll buy this just to look at.


Same here, but can you image "bare faced" makeup with those gittery eyeliners. I think I want it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

About time the Met Queen hosted, it’s only right. The timing is pretty great, too. She’s hosting the Met a month before Oceans comes out (the plot is centered around a Met Gala heist) I can’t wait to see what she does with the theme.


----------



## Tivo

My favorite Rihanna Met look:


----------



## bag-princess

Ooooh Rhi Rhi and Amal!! I can’t wait to see what they will wear!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The red lippie is here, ladies!! 

Stunna lip paint. One red for all on Nov 23rd.


----------



## WishList986

Her lips are a work of art. Think that red shade will transform my lips to look like hers?


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The red lippie is here, ladies!!
> 
> Stunna lip paint. One red for all on Nov 23rd.
> 
> View attachment 3876056
> View attachment 3876058


Yes! I am heeeerrre for this...


----------



## Tivo

Can’t wait!


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That Cupid’s bow tho  Her lips are art.

I’ll never forgive her for not making Watch N Learn a single smh.

I love these on her...I wanted to see in them when I saw them on the runway.


----------



## Sassys

Her Cupid’s bow is EVERYTHING!!! I have a friend with the most perfect lips and people always ask her if she gets them done. She shows people her baby pics on her phone and her mom has perfect lips too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Six months from now every IG persona will have those glasses.


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> My favorite Rihanna Met look:



Ever since that meme of her dress on a frying pan,   I can't unsee an omelette!


----------



## Cocoabean

So I got some Fenty Beauty foundation. So disappointed to report it did not make me look like Rihanna. Imagine that! It is very nice though.


----------



## terebina786

Definitely dying for this lippie... I love the packaging.


----------



## knasarae

Fenty Beauty was named one of the top 25 inventions of 2017 by Time Magazine.


----------



## White Orchid

Can someone give me a rough estimate of her lipstick and foundation in USD?


----------



## White Orchid

Cocoabean said:


> So I got some Fenty Beauty foundation. So disappointed to report it did not make me look like Rihanna. Imagine that! It is very nice though.


Return it and tell them why


----------



## kkfiregirl

White Orchid said:


> Can someone give me a rough estimate of her lipstick and foundation in USD?



The lipstick is like $20 & the foundation is $34.


----------



## White Orchid

kkfiregirl said:


> The lipstick is like $20 & the foundation is $34.


Cheers


----------



## kkfiregirl

White Orchid said:


> Cheers



anytime!


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Can someone give me a rough estimate of her lipstick and foundation in USD?



Foundation is $35. Gloss bomb is $18.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Foundation is $35. Gloss bomb is $18.


Thanks doll


----------



## mkr

[emoji8]


----------



## Tivo

*Rihanna on Building a Beauty Empire: 'I’m Going To Push the Boundaries in This Industry’*


*“Rihanna’s make-up line, F**enty Beauty, has garnered rave reviews since its launch in September, both for its quality-to-affordability ratio and its emphasis on inclusivity. (It launched with 40 shades of foundation and an ad campaign featuring a diverse array of models.) Now that Fenty Beauty has been named one of TIME‘s 25 Best Inventions of 2017, we caught up with its superstar creator to talk about how and why she’s building a beauty empire, and what’s in store for the future.”*

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.timeinc.net/time/5026366/rihanna-fenty-beauty-best-inventions-2017


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

uh!  that last pic is just BEAUTIFUL!  she has the perfect lips


----------



## 1249dcnative

White Orchid said:


> Return it and tell them why


They might even post that on Instagram. LOL


----------



## lanasyogamama

SWOOOOON!  She reminds me of Naomi in that last pic.


----------



## WishList986

There are literally no hairstyles/makeup looks that wouldn't suit her. It's insane.


----------



## Tivo

Has her lipstick dropped yet? Reviews?


----------



## Sassys

JFK


----------



## WishList986

Nobody does comfort like Rih


----------



## DC-Cutie

I mean she looks ready for a long and cozy transcon/atlantic flight


----------



## Sassys

You guys crack me up. If this was anyone else wearing the exact same thing, you all would drag her for filth smh.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> You guys crack me up. If this was anyone else wearing the exact same thing, you all would drag her for filth smh.



lol, would you wear that outfit? remember our keens discussion from the other thread?


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> lol, would you wear that outfit? remember our keens discussion from the other thread?



Hell no would I come out the house looking like that; she looks a hot mess. She looks like a homeless lady we see in the NYC Subways.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> Hell no would I come out the house looking like that; she looks a hot mess. She looks like a homeless lady we see in the NYC Subways.



I agree ... not her best look. there are comfy sweats that are still stylish.


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> I agree ... not her best look. there are comfy sweats that are still stylish.



I can't remember when was the last time I saw sweats with elastic around the ankle.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> I can't remember when was the last time I saw sweats with elastic around the ankle.



https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/929569


----------



## mkr

I have some with elastic around the ankle


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/929569



Nope!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> Nope!



But they are back on the runways ...


----------



## Tivo

She is dressed to jet set. Down to the plush carry on that could double as a pillow, lol


----------



## WishList986

Sassys said:


> You guys crack me up. If this was anyone else wearing the exact same thing, you all would drag her for filth smh.


It's a horrible outfit lmao, she just looks really comfortable.


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> But they are back on the runways ...



I'm fine with this type of elastic at the bottom; not that 1975 elastic Ri is wearing


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> I'm fine with this type of elastic at the bottom; nit that 1975 elastic Ri is wearing



Those look comfy & luxe.


----------



## DC-Cutie

my reissue velour Juciy sweats pants I picked up recently have elastic on the leg.  Bring 'em on!  Comfy AF!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The street Rihanna grew up on in Barbados is being renamed after her. They are having a ceremony on Thursday with her family and the PM.



Tivo said:


> Has her lipstick dropped yet? Reviews?



Reviews say it’s a true red that wears comfortably and has great staying power. I really don’t need another red lippie but I love the way it looks on Rih. She needs to stop playing and fully expand the lipstick range.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The street Rihanna grew up on in Barbados is being renamed after her. They are having a ceremony on Thursday with her family and the PM.



Damnit, they couldn't wait til I get there on the 12/19


----------



## White Orchid

Speaking of sweatpants (is that what Americans call them?), what’s so special about James Perse?  I saw Harvey on TMZ once mention the label.  Just curious as to what the deal is.


----------



## DC-Cutie

White Orchid said:


> Speaking of sweatpants (is that what Americans call them?), what’s so special about James Perse?  I saw Harvey on TMZ once mention the label.  Just curious as to what the deal is.


the brand is known for extremely soft cotton.  I like their t-shirts


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have never seen a homeless person wearing thousands of dollars worth of clothes and accessories.

Nope.
Never.

I would never mistake her for NYC homeless. Not in a million years.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I appreciate this look over a Kardashian in heels and an evening gown trotting through the airport any day.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I have never seen a homeless person wearing thousands of dollars worth of clothes and accessories.
> 
> Nope.
> Never.
> 
> I would never mistake her for NYC homeless. Not in a million years.


folks used to mistake the Olsen twins for being homeless in their thousands of dollars worth of clothes.  LOL


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> Speaking of sweatpants (is that what Americans call them?), what’s so special about James Perse?  I saw Harvey on TMZ once mention the label.  Just curious as to what the deal is.



What do you call them in Oz?


----------



## pukasonqo

arnott said:


> What do you call them in Oz?



trackies


----------



## terebina786

Finally picked up her liquid lipstick.  Will try it this weekend... the reviews are mixed.  Some people say it’s perfection and others not so much.


----------



## White Orchid

arnott said:


> What do you call them in Oz?


Or tracky dacks.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna Drive Ceremony

I hate the yellow church mules but she looks pretty.


----------



## WishList986

If I wore that color, I'd look like a damn Peep. But of course, she looks amazing in it!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I agree - she wears that color a lot and it's a great one for her!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know her from a can of paint and I am so proud.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her IG message from yesterday’s event. I thought it was sweet. 




Vogue Paris


----------



## pukasonqo

wrong link


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think these are some of my favorite pics from her.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Blown away!  She looks so good in these pics.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great with bangs.


----------



## berrydiva

That message on her IG post is beautiful....makes me miss my yard.


----------



## pukasonqo

https://www.nostraightnews.com/rihanna-tells-fan-didnt-use-transgender-models-fenty-beauty-campaign/


----------



## Lounorada

That Chanel bottle holder cracks me up


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Look at thiccums  She looks bomb and she’s wearing the Versace S/S ‘18 collection. I hope Donatella sent her damn near all of it because I love it and need to see her rock it.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm here for the thickness.  She looks great.


----------



## Sassys

Twins!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

^ That's is some freaky photoshop.  She's got wonky eyes and Rihanna's adult hand lol.


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> Or tracky dacks.



Wow!


----------



## Sassys

PICTURE EXCLUSIVE: Rihanna sparks engagement rumours as she flashes HUGE diamond ring on wedding finger that could be from beau Hassan Jameel

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iamond-ring-wedding-finger.html#ixzz50bLvLni3


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## YSoLovely

14 matte shades are dropping Dec 26! 



Packaging on f***ing point! 


I'm getting everything red/pink/purple & nude


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> 14 matte shades are dropping Dec 26!
> 
> 
> 
> Packaging on f***ing point!
> 
> 
> I'm getting everything red/pink/purple & nude




Ooooh, they're dropping on my birthday (Dec 26)  Well, i'll have one of each in all the red & pink shades... thanks Rih- luv ya


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ow! That means this shade is will be available as well. I need shade names and swatches ASAP.


----------



## Lounorada

Ooohh, me likey 'Spanked'...  such a pretty colour, perfect for Spring/Summer.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pretty. I’m not one to only wear certain colors during certain seasons. I love corals and would wear that color anytime of year. 

From her IG stories. Someone got a new weave.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The lipsticks are her wheelhouse. She is going to make a **** ton on that alone.


----------



## djuna1

Entertainment Weekly


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm in.

I also love Awkwafina.


----------



## kkfiregirl

so she’s an actress now too?


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> so she’s an actress now too?


She's been in a few movies already. She's not good though, I'd rather watch her over Beyonce act but that's not saying much.


----------



## tweegy

djuna1 said:


> Entertainment Weekly



Is this the movie that spawned from twitter or something like that? I remember it was a bunch of people saying they could see Rihanna in a movie with someone (I can't recall)  and laid out the role and her and the other person said they'd do it and it got greenlit...



Sassys said:


> PICTURE EXCLUSIVE: Rihanna sparks engagement rumours as she flashes HUGE diamond ring on wedding finger that could be from beau Hassan Jameel
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iamond-ring-wedding-finger.html#ixzz50bLvLni3



I don't mean this in a negative way, but I can't picture Rihanna getting married and having kids. She just seems too free and bada$$ to be about that life.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> I don't mean this in a negative way, but I can't picture Rihanna getting married and having kids. She just seems too free and bada$$ to be about that life.



Disagree. She loves kids. Do you see how she is with her cousin's daughter. You would think Majesty is her kid.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Disagree. She loves kids. Do you see how she is with her cousin's daughter. You would think Majesty is her kid.


lol, I didn't say that's how SHE feels. I was saying how I felt. She could very well get husband up and have kids.. I just can't picture her in that type of life... and again,  I don't mean that in a negative way


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> She's been in a few movies already. She's not good though, I'd rather watch her over Beyonce act but that's not saying much.



Wow, I had no idea she’s been in movies already.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

tweegy said:


> Is this the movie that spawned from twitter or something like that? I remember it was a bunch of people saying they could see Rihanna in a movie with someone (I can't recall)  and laid out the role and her and the other person said they'd do it and it got greenlit...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean this in a negative way, but I can't picture Rihanna getting married and having kids. She just seems too free and bada$$ to be about that life.



No. This is Oceans 8. The sisters to Oceans 11-13.


----------



## tweegy

BagOuttaHell said:


> No. This is Oceans 8. The sisters to Oceans 11-13.



Ah ha!


----------



## mkr

I remember when she was in the movie Bring It On. It was a cheer competition and she chose the winner.  It was a cheesy movie but I liked her in it. 

I’ll go see Oceans 8.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> I remember when she was in the movie Bring It On. It was a cheer competition and she chose the winner.  It was a cheesy movie but I liked her in it.
> 
> I’ll go see Oceans 8.



I don’t remember she was in ‘bring it on’ I gotta look out for her if I see it again


----------



## YSoLovely

tweegy said:


> I don’t remember she was in ‘bring it on’ I gotta look out for her if I see it again



I don't think she was. BIO was way before her time.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

YSoLovely said:


> I don't think she was. BIO was way before her time.



She was in Bring it On: All or Nothing 

Solange was in it too


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

tweegy said:


> I don't mean this in a negative way, but I can't picture Rihanna getting married and having kids. She just seems too free and bada$$ to be about that life.



I agree. She seems like the fun glamorous aunt that jets in with presents a few times a year.


----------



## YSoLovely

Glitterandstuds said:


> She was in Bring it On: All or Nothing
> 
> Solange was in it too



Oh, ok. Never knew they came out with a sequel...


----------



## djuna1




----------



## terebina786

tweegy said:


> lol, I didn't say that's how SHE feels. I was saying how I felt. She could very well get husband up and have kids.. I just can't picture her in that type of life... and again,  I don't mean that in a negative way



This is like my husband.  He’s sooooo good with kids but doesn’t want his own.  I, on the the other hand, am terrible with kids and I don’t want my own either [emoji23]


----------



## kkfiregirl

terebina786 said:


> This is like my husband.  He’s sooooo good with kids but doesn’t want his own.  I, on the the other hand, am terrible with kids and I don’t want my own either [emoji23]



you're both really smart! lots of people treat having kids as something they should do ... just because lol


----------



## kkfiregirl

I like the trailer -- I think I'll go and see it if I still remember in June.


----------



## Cocoabean

terebina786 said:


> This is like my husband.  He’s sooooo good with kids but doesn’t want his own.  I, on the the other hand, am terrible with kids and I don’t want my own either [emoji23]



Same here! Going on 28 years of marriage, and we've never regretted our decision to not have children. People ask who will take care of us when we are old...well, if you had children for that reason, that is sad. No guarantee they will do the job. That's what our assets are for, to take care of us. We are going out with a zero or negative balance!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The trailer made me want to see the movie.


----------



## terebina786

Cocoabean said:


> Same here! Going on 28 years of marriage, and we've never regretted our decision to not have children. People ask who will take care of us when we are old...well, if you had children for that reason, that is sad. No guarantee they will do the job. That's what our assets are for, to take care of us. We are going out with a zero or negative balance!



Yes!  We have that discussion too all the time... like there will be no one to take care of us haha... but even if we did have kids, I’d never put that burden on them.


----------



## tweegy

djuna1 said:


>



I have a feeling I'm going to like this better then the men ocean movies.


----------



## DD101

Love Sandra Bullock....and this trailer looks like a fun movie. I'm in!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

YSoLovely said:


> Oh, ok. Never knew they came out with a sequel...



Girl they have about 10 different ones lol


----------



## tweegy




----------



## berrydiva

I honestly don't find that these rail thin models showcase clothing very well to begin with....I can never tell how something will look on them.


----------



## terebina786

I picked up two of her new lippies.  The pigmentation is AMAZING.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Disagree. She loves kids. Do you see how she is with her cousin's daughter. You would think Majesty is her kid.



But then again, not everyone who loves kids wants their owns.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3918739



She's got the attitudes. Those models just look like paper dolls.


----------



## knasarae

I don't have any news, just wanted Rih back on page 1 where she belongs.


----------



## Tivo

^^^

I like your thinking. Allow me to contribute:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don’t think these were posted. Leaving Jay’s show/her FentyCrop Holiday party in LA a few weeks ago. She looked bomb.


----------



## Tivo

I love that blonde ponytail on her!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Disagree. She loves kids. Do you see how she is with her cousin's daughter. You would think Majesty is her kid.




That’s how they are because they know they can hand the child back and keep moving!! [emoji12][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I know women like that. [emoji23] they love someone else’s!


----------



## Sasha2012

Rihanna was overcome with emotion as she attended the funeral of her cousin Tavon Kaiseen Alleyne who was gunned down at the age of 21 in Barbados.

The 29-year-old superstar singer was seen wiping away tears at the celebration of life in Barbados on Tuesday.

No doubt it was an emotional event as dozens of her friends and family were in attendance to pay their respects to the young man.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-away-tears-funeral-cousin.html#ixzz53orpdtbD


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sad for her ... must be hard to lose a family member that way.


----------



## YSoLovely

Awww, man. I really didn't need to see pictures of her at the funeral


----------



## berrydiva

I can't stand this thing where people can't grieve in peace.


----------



## tweegy

I agree the paps went all the way to bbdos to get pics of her at the funeral... c’mon...  and it looked like they were at the cemetery too.. smh


----------



## Lounorada

Funerals should be off limits to paparazzi, especially when the person who died wasn't a celebrity. 
Just goes to show how insensitive and ruthless the paps are because I'm pretty sure there wasn't a demand out there for pictures of Rih and her family grieving the loss of her cousin. It's disgusting.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Funerals should be off limits to paparazzi, especially when the person who died wasn't a celebrity.
> Just goes to show how insensitive and ruthless the paps are because I'm pretty sure there wasn't a demand out there for pictures of Rih and her family grieving the loss of her cousin. It's disgusting.


Honestly, they wouldn't be ruthless and insensitive if the public didn't feast on the pics. It's a strange relationship between the celebs, the paps and those that love to read about the gossip.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Honestly, they wouldn't be ruthless and insensitive if the public didn't feast on the pics. It's a strange relationship between the celebs, the paps and those that love to read about the gossip.


That's very true. 
But paps turning up to funerals tho  of people who just happened to be related to someone famous... it ain't right. 
No comment on any people out there here who wanted to see these pics...


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Awww, man. I really didn't need to see pictures of her at the funeral



my exact thought!  as my grandmother used to say "is nothing sacred anymore?"


----------



## Morgan R

Rihanna at the 2018 Grammy Awards


----------



## Morgan R

Rihanna performing "Wild Thoughts" at the 2018 Grammys


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her performance outfit.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm here for all this thickness. I was going to dedicate this year to shredding but I really can't give up having thighs.


----------



## YSoLovely

Riri got thiqué, y'al!


----------



## YSoLovely




----------



## roses5682

Rhi ways looks great in my opinion. Have the rumors that she is pregnant been put to bed?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Loved all of her outfits and the performance. Wooooooooooooooooo she is gorgeous.


----------



## 1249dcnative

I want her to rock the thickness like she has always wanted to. I can't wait for summer.


----------



## Yoshi1296

She looks great!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

she looked like she was having a great time during the performance


----------



## Gennas

BagOuttaHell said:


> Loved all of her outfits and the performance. Wooooooooooooooooo she is gorgeous.


I loved her outfits too. She doesn't dress like a whore, like Kim K and all the others. She is so gorgeous.


----------



## bag-princess

Rihanna, Macron join forces again to improve education in developing countries



She's a Barbadian-born Grammy Award-winning superstar, he's a European political powerhouse and the leader of France's Fifth Republic.


Together, Rihanna and Emmanuel Macron are determined to improve education in developing nations, and they brought that mission Friday to a financing conference of the Global Partnership for Education (GPE) in the African nation of Senegal, attended by African heads of state and World Bank president Jim Yong Kim.



Rihanna's Clara Lionel Foundation also globally promotes education, as well as the arts.



http://abcn.ws/2EBRJfr


----------



## berrydiva

Very nice! Meanwhile Kim K is posing topless.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Very nice! Meanwhile Kim K is posing topless.



In her defense she has another mouth to feed. [emoji4]


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Very nice! Meanwhile Kim K is posing topless.



And that is why I roll my eyes when she on the show she is talking about helping the homeless and going to the women’s shelters - it’s all for the show! You never see anything else about her doing something outside of filming.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Very nice! Meanwhile Kim K is posing topless.



is kalled priorities 
sharing her totally natural booty and boobs with all will stop hunger, disease and war
after all, if helen of troy had the face that launched 1000 ships kimbo’s might stop them in their tracks
on a serious note, well done rihanna!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Page 3 on her birthday?

I think not.


----------



## Lounorada

Her post is so sweet! Happy Birthday Rih!


----------



## YSoLovely

Inside Riri's birthday party







So pretty! Happy Birthday, Ms. Fenty! 

(You can see her boo's chin in the mirror btw. Rihanna re-posted the pic after cropping out the rest of his face  )


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Inside Riri's birthday party



She looked stunning! I love that Saint Laurent look on her, only she could pull it off 
Also really like her hair styled like this.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks bomb...only she could pull off that YSL look.


----------



## Tivo

YSoLovely said:


> Inside Riri's birthday party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty! Happy Birthday, Ms. Fenty!
> 
> (You can see her boo's chin in the mirror btw. Rihanna re-posted the pic after cropping out the rest of his face  )



So gorgeous. Who is the “fave” she’s talking about in the second IG post?


----------



## YSoLovely

Tivo said:


> So gorgeous. Who is the “fave” she’s talking about in the second IG post?


Toni Braxton. She's the one on the right on stage with Riri


----------



## finer_woman

YSoLovely said:


> Toni Braxton. She's the one on the right on stage with Riri [emoji23]


So that's Mrs.  Birdman's sideboob?  Oh,  ok.


----------



## Sasha2012

https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/15/entertainment/rihanna-snapchat/index.html
*Rihanna criticizes Snapchat for joking about domestic violence*

(CNN)Rihanna does not think much of Snapchat's apology for an advertisement that appeared to mock her domestic violence incident with her former boyfriend, Chris Brown.

The ad, for a game called "Would You Rather?", featured photos of the two singers and asked users if they would "rather slap Rihanna or punch Chris Brown."



Brown pleaded guilty in 2009 to assaulting Rihanna during an argument when they were dating.

The "Would You Rather" ad was removed earlier this week, and Snapchat released an apology.

"The advert was reviewed and approved in error, as it violates our advertising guidelines," the company said in a statement obtained by CNN.

The majority of advertising on Snapchat is purchased through a self-serve advertising platform and subject to review, according to the company.

Rihanna posted a statement on Thursday about the incident on her Snapchat account, criticizing the company for making light of domestic violence.

"Now SNAPCHAT I know you already know you ain't my fav app out there! But I'm just trying to figure out what the point was with this mess!" the singer wrote. "I'd love to call it ignorance but I know you ain't that dumb. You spent money to animate something that would intentionally bring shame to DV victims and made a joke of it."

The award-winning singer ended by saying, "You let us down! Shame on you. Throw the whole app-oligy away."

Snapchat responded to Rihanna's posting in a statement to CNN on Thursday.

"This advertisement is disgusting and never should have appeared on our service," the statement read. "We are so sorry we made the terrible mistake of allowing it through our review process"

The company added they are investigating what happened "so that we can make sure it never happens again."

Some, including rapper Joe Budden, took Rihanna's comments as wanting fans to delete Snapchat.



The incident comes weeks after the company's stock took a tumble following reality star Kylie Jenner tweeting she no longer uses the app.

"We are so sorry we made the terrible mistake of allowing it through our review process," the Snapchat statement concluded. "We are investigating how that happened so that we can make sure it never happens again."


----------



## YSoLovely

1. Who TF approved this ad????? 
2. Classy response from Rihanna. 
3. LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO at her using their rival platform to read their sorry a$$es 
4. Snapchat, who? It's over. That's cancelled.


----------



## mkr

I think I see bankruptcy in their future...


----------



## berrydiva

What they did was in extremely poor taste. Her read was on point.


----------



## Lounorada

Wow.
There are not enough words to describe how ignorant and disgusting that game/ad is. WhoTF picks up their phone and decides to play a 'game' like that (rhetorical question )?
From what friends showed me of the app, I never got the appeal of Snapchat and I never once felt the need to download it and use it... it always seemed tacky to me and well, this only shows my feelings were right.


----------



## Tivo

“Shame on you. Throw the whole *app-oligy away*."
I adore her wit. Love you Rihanna!


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> 1. Who TF approved this ad?????
> 2. Classy response from Rihanna.
> 3. LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO at her using their rival platform to read their sorry a$$es
> 4. Snapchat, who? It's over. That's cancelled.


I was annoyed with Snap with this crap update but deleted after this mess. Good riddance..

get it together snapchat....


----------



## Yoshi1296

Snapchat is ignorant and stupid. I'm not surprised they created an ad like this. The founder himself isn't the brightest person...


----------



## mkr

So now all the news sites are reporting the news by showing the ad...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Should have taken FB offer.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> I think I see bankruptcy in their future...


Don’t tell Miranda that.


----------



## Strawberryfields

I love her response. Just because she’s a celebrity and in the public eye doesn’t make it right to exploit her or any less of a victim.


----------



## lanasyogamama

.


----------



## Morgan R

Rihanna at her latest Fenty Beauty collection launch in Milan.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I always love seeing pics of her with kids.


----------



## berrydiva

These pics aren't doing her justice. She looks fantastic in the video snips I've seen floating around.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love how she is posing in this dress. Confidence unmatched.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> These pics aren't doing her justice. She looks fantastic in the video snips I've seen floating around.


Agreed, she looked stunning in the videos, good lighting is _everything_!
The lighting looks absolutely terrible at the Milan launch.


----------



## mkr

If that's how she looks in terrible lighting then I would like some terrible lighting please.


----------



## terebina786

She looked AMAZING in that dress.  I’m undecided on getting the body lava...  I’m just iffy about putting stuff on my body because I’m afraid of ruining clothes.


----------



## Tivo

Bought the Body Lava today. It’s everything. Smells amazing and adds that touch of glow just in time for summer. My shoulders and legs will be lit this year. Right now only ‘Who Needs Clothes’ was available at my store, ‘Brown Sugar’ was not.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Tivo said:


> Bought the Body Lava today. It’s everything. Smells amazing and adds that touch of glow just in time for summer. My shoulders and legs will be lit this year. Right now only ‘Who Needs Clothes’ was available at my store, ‘Brown Sugar’ was not.



Just wondering...is the body lava too sticky? I wanna get it but I don’t wanna make my clothes oily or sticky.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> Bought the Body Lava today. It’s everything. Smells amazing and adds that touch of glow just in time for summer. My shoulders and legs will be lit this year. Right now only ‘Who Needs Clothes’ was available at my store, ‘Brown Sugar’ was not.


I read that Brown Suga is only going to be available online only which I don't understand at all - perhaps it will become available in stores later. Anyway, please share a review when you get a chance to use it...one can never have enough body luminizers. I wanna look like a glow stick all summer. lol


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I read that Brown Suga is only going to be available online only which I don't understand at all - perhaps it will become available in stores later. Anyway, please share a review when you get a chance to use it...one can never have enough body luminizers. I wanna look like a glow stick all summer. lol


Brown Suga will only be available online or at fentybeauty.com.  I was actually talking to a friend about this and she brought up an interesting point that maybe Rihanna purposely left it out of Sephora stores so people would buy it from her site.  I know it's on Sephora's site too but it kinda, sorta made sense to me because they're both sold out on her site.


----------



## Tivo

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just wondering...is the body lava too sticky? I wanna get it but I don’t wanna make my clothes oily or sticky.


So i tried it out yesterday at home...
and it is sticky...i may have tried too much...but even after i took a bath...my arms still felt the tacky, gummy film from the lava.
Not sure if i'll keep it now. 
but i do like the way it looks!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Tivo said:


> So i tried it out yesterday at home...
> and it is sticky...i may have tried too much...but even after i took a bath...my arms still felt the tacky, gummy film from the lava.
> Not sure if i'll keep it now.
> but i do like the way it looks!



they say you can return it before 60 days, so at least you can get your money back!


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> So i tried it out yesterday at home...
> and it is sticky...i may have tried too much...but even after i took a bath...my arms still felt the tacky, gummy film from the lava.
> Not sure if i'll keep it now.
> but i do like the way it looks!


This is disappointing to hear.


----------



## terebina786

Yeah the stickiness is disappointing.  I hate that feeling on my skin.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Yeah the stickiness is disappointing.  I hate that feeling on my skin.


Stickiness aside, not sure how you feel about glitter. From the pics that i've seen circulating around IG, it looks too glittery for me as well. Looking like this is gonna be a pass.


----------



## WishList986

I wonder if you could mix it with a little body lotion to make it less sticky? I've done that with liquid highlighters in the past to shine up my legs and it worked pretty well. I haven't tested or purchased it yet though, so I'm not sure if this would work.


----------



## Kidclarke

I just ordered another Foundation. The first one has lasted me since September with use everyday, and there's still some left. I saw there was some new stuff out so I figure I might as well get another before I run out.  I ended up buying the "Face & Body Kabuki Brush 160" too. I was tempted by the Body Lava and Fairy Bomb Glittering Pom Pom, but I didn't feel like spending that much on extras right now. I have Lush dusting powder and I love it so I figure I'll stick with that for now.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Stickiness aside, not sure how you feel about glitter. From the pics that i've seen circulating around IG, it looks too glittery for me as well. Looking like this is gonna be a pass.


Like chunky glitter?  I'm ok with glitter if it's fine and not chunky.  I'm wondering how it compares to the Gleam by Melanie Mills because I already have that.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Like chunky glitter?  I'm ok with glitter if it's fine and not chunky.  I'm wondering how it compares to the Gleam by Melanie Mills because I already have that.


It looked like noticeable chunks of glitter to me which gleam doesn't have.

ETA: I should say though that I only looked at the Brown Suga pics as I think that would be more suitable for my skin. I watched Shayla's review and she notes that there's glitter in the Brown Suga.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Tivo said:


> So i tried it out yesterday at home...
> and it is sticky...i may have tried too much...but even after i took a bath...my arms still felt the tacky, gummy film from the lava.
> Not sure if i'll keep it now.
> but i do like the way it looks!



Thanks for the update! I was worried about the same thing. But yes it does look really good


----------



## djuna1

New trailer


----------



## tweegy

djuna1 said:


> New trailer



I wish Anne Hatheway was not in it....but will still see it


----------



## Lounorada

*Tumblr / Instagram*


----------



## Tivo

I decided to hang on to Body Lava and give it a real world test. (The first time I only tested it for 15 mins in my bathroom then took a quick bath.)
It was really nice out yesterday so I wore it all day. On my shoulders arms and legs. To my delight that “tacky” feeling wore into a smooth, soft, light velvety feel. And kept my skin supple.
And I glistened all day.
It’s a keeper.


----------



## Lounorada

*At the Fenty x Puma Drippin event held during the 2018 Coachella Music Festival on April 14 in Thermal, California.
*
Tumblr


----------



## mkr

She looks good. Wow her top matches Kylie’s hair.


----------



## Lounorada

*Coachella 2018*

Instagram / Tumblr


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> *Coachella 2018*
> 
> Instagram / Tumblr
> View attachment 4036834
> View attachment 4036835
> View attachment 4036836
> View attachment 4036837
> 
> View attachment 4036838
> 
> View attachment 4036839
> 
> View attachment 4036840
> 
> View attachment 4036841



She is a Queen.


----------



## WishList986

There really aren't any outfits she can't pull off.


----------



## tweegy

I LOVED that white outfit when I saw it on IG yesterday omg!!! 

That brown outfit ... no.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> I decided to hang on to Body Lava and give it a real world test. (The first time I only tested it for 15 mins in my bathroom then took a quick bath.)
> It was really nice out yesterday so I wore it all day. On my shoulders arms and legs. To my delight that “tacky” feeling wore into a smooth, soft, light velvety feel. And kept my skin supple.
> And I glistened all day.
> It’s a keeper.


Was there transfer?


----------



## Lounorada

*Coachella 2018*

Instagram / Tumblr


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> Was there transfer?


Some of the glitter got on my black capris but not too bad.


----------



## Antigone

LOVE Rihanna!


----------



## djuna1




----------



## berrydiva

Are magazines still selling well these days?


----------



## Morgan R

Rihanna for Vogue June 2018

https://www.vogue.com/article/rihanna-vogue-cover-june-issue-2018


----------



## Tivo

SHE IS FLAWLESS


----------



## WishList986

She SO makes me want an underboob tattoo but I think my boobs are too big for that


----------



## Lounorada

She's so beautiful, but they went overboard with photoshop and airbrushing... she doesn't need it 
The Vogue pics are nice, but underwhelming. I mean, they get Rihanna as their cover star and they're the best pics they could come up with? She deserves better...


----------



## DC-Cutie

aside from the hand tattoo, she has some very delicate, girly and nicely placed tatts


----------



## lanasyogamama

She is so likeable


----------



## Lounorada

*Out and about in NYC on May 4, 2018.
*
Tumblr / Instagram


----------



## Lounorada

*Out and about in NYC on May 5, 2018.*

Tumblr / Instagram


----------



## Lounorada

*Attending a Gucci event in NYC on May 5, 2018.*

Tumblr


----------



## Stephanie***

Loving the vogue pics! Shes a queen. she can pull of everything! So unfair hahah


----------



## Tivo

Not feeling the recent candids.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lanasyogamama said:


> She is so likeable



Yes! Loved her in that makeup video.


----------



## Lounorada

I can't wait to see her Met Gala look tomorrow!


----------



## Lounorada

*Met Gala 2018*
Wearing a custom Maison Margiela Artisanal look by John Galliano.

Vogue


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2018/05/07/rihanna-channels-the-pope-at-met-gala-2018/

*Rihanna* is giving off major Pope vibes at the *2018 Met Gala*.

The 30-year-old entertainer wore a headpiece that is similar to those worn by the leader of the Catholic Church while posing for pics at the event held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 7) in New York City. The look seems right on par with the night’s theme, Heavenly Bodies: Fashion and the Catholic Imagination.

The event this evening is hosted by *Rihanna*, *Amal Clooney*, fashion designer *Donatella Versace*, and _Vogue_editor-in-chief *Anna Wintour*.

FYI: *Rihanna* is wearing _Maison Margiela_.


----------



## berrydiva

I kept coming back today just to see her thread pop up so I can see her outfit. I love it.....all the drama of it lol.  Don't know if it's the pic or not but her face looks off. 

ETA: looking at the pics just posted....just realized it's the lightened eyebrows


----------



## LibbyRuth

Such a fantastic way to carry out the theme and she’s the perfect one to pull it off!


----------



## marietouchet

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2018/05/07/rihanna-channels-the-pope-at-met-gala-2018/
> 
> *Rihanna* is giving off major Pope vibes at the *2018 Met Gala*.
> 
> The 30-year-old entertainer wore a headpiece that is similar to those worn by the leader of the Catholic Church while posing for pics at the event held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 7) in New York City. The look seems right on par with the night’s theme, Heavenly Bodies: Fashion and the Catholic Imagination.
> 
> The event this evening is hosted by *Rihanna*, *Amal Clooney*, fashion designer *Donatella Versace*, and _Vogue_editor-in-chief *Anna Wintour*.
> 
> FYI: *Rihanna* is wearing _Maison Margiela_.



She is like the only one super on-theme every year at the Met Gala but I wish her shoes had been silvery not black


----------



## Lounorada

I LOOVVVVEEE her Met Gala look 
Pefect for the theme. She brought the drama. The craftmanship on her outfit is incredible. She killed it, as always.
Bow down to Rih, the Met Gala Queen


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I LOOVVVVEEE her Met Gala look
> Pefect for the theme. She brought the drama. The craftmanship on her outfit is incredible. She killed it, as always.
> Bow down to Rih, the Met Gala Queen


Always killing it!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love it. 

She looks tired in some pics. In others she doesn’t. 

I love how she really takes the theme to heart. Only a handful do.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I looooove the outfit. 

Not sure what I wish she had done differently with hair and makeup, but I feel like there’s something missing.. false lashes? Darker brows? I don’t know.


----------



## MizGemma

My favorite look!!!

Hail Pope Rihanna I. Someone a few posts back said her eyebrows were lightened. I think it's to draw attention to her pope hat. She should have had red shoes...like a pope.


----------



## mdcx

RedSoleAddict said:


> I looooove the outfit.
> 
> Not sure what I wish she had done differently with hair and makeup, but I feel like there’s something missing.. false lashes? Darker brows? I don’t know.


She little to no undereye makeup on, which makes her look different to usual, not as "sexy". Also the light brows.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the outfit, but she doesn’t look great and it doesn’t fit her well.


----------



## WishList986

Drooling over her Met look. 
Also, can we talk about how perfect her side profile is?


----------



## berrydiva

Don't know if this was posted yet.

*Rihanna's Epic 10-Minute Guide to Going Out Makeup | Beauty Secrets | Vogue*


----------



## mkr

Love this.  Totally with the theme.  I'm getting a song in my head.  Is she telling Kanye you can be the president I'd rather be the pope?


----------



## bagsforme

Best dress of night.  The detail!


----------



## SandyC1981

Meh...


----------



## GoGlam

The artistry of the beading.. wow.  That said, she took this a little too literally and it didn’t fit her well.  Overall, I was happy to see this year there were more people following or interpreting the theme than I ever remember before.  

There’s more creativity in being interpretive... Cara Delevingne for instance... she looks as if she IS a confessional.


----------



## Yoshi1296

This outfit was fantastic! I like how the hat made it super on theme for the event but if you picture it without the hat, it’s still a gorgeous outfit that doesn’t look so “popey” if that makes sense lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks amazing!!!!  Two tiny things I would change.  I love the pp idea of red shoes like the Pope, and I would like a little darker lipstick.


----------



## floatinglili

Love the outfit. Hate the hat.


----------



## mkr

Does she look p!ssed?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Lounorada said:


> *Met Gala 2018*
> Wearing a custom Maison Margiela Artisanal look by John Galliano.
> 
> Vogue
> View attachment 4060533


Lawrd how heavy is this coat???? #JUST GORGEOUS.


----------



## pursegrl12

it's a beautifully made outfit but I feel like the outfit is wearing her


----------



## mkr

I want those shoes


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> *Met Gala 2018*
> Wearing a custom Maison Margiela Artisanal look by John Galliano.
> 
> Vogue
> View attachment 4060533


I so want to love this...but I don’t. 
The makeup looks terrible, the dress doesn’t fit...and aside from the gorgeous bead detail...the dress is ugly. 
If only the dress were better designed.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm missing the fit issue you guys are seeing? Can someone help me out?


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> I'm missing the fit issue you guys are seeing? Can someone help me out?


I can only speak for me, but my issue is the bodice doesn’t flatter her cleavage. It’s smooshing her boobs instead of accentuating them.
Then it’s too tight across the hips. The pulling is causing it to gather and bunch slightly around the abdomen. 
That skirt is lopsided at the waist, so it’s just enhancing all the other problems for me in that area.
From the side view I like this more, and the jacket is nice, but it’s way too much of a drab color.


----------



## pursegrl12

Tivo said:


> View attachment 4061659
> 
> I can only speak for me, but my issue is the bodice doesn’t flatter her cleavage. It’s smooshing her boobs instead of accentuating them.
> Then it’s too tight across the hips. The pulling is causing it to gather and bunch slightly around the abdomen.
> That skirt is lopsided at the waist, so it’s just enhancing all the other problems for me in that area.
> From the side view I like this more, and the jacket is nice, but it’s way too much of a drab color.



agreed! it just looks sloppy!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> View attachment 4061659
> 
> I can only speak for me, but my issue is the bodice doesn’t flatter her cleavage. It’s smooshing her boobs instead of accentuating them.
> Then it’s too tight across the hips. The pulling is causing it to gather and bunch slightly around the abdomen.
> That skirt is lopsided at the waist, so it’s just enhancing all the other problems for me in that area.
> From the side view I like this more, and the jacket is nice, but it’s way too much of a drab color.


I thought that was more because of the way she's standing with her hip thrusted to the side coupled with not being hipless. lol.

When she's standing more "straight" it appears fine.





I can see what you mean in the bust....as a person with big boobs, I hardly ever notice stuff like that because it's basically good luck to get something to fit really well with big boobies.

I'm just still fascinated by the beading of the dress. I wonder if the skirt can come off....Rihanna's the type to wear that jacket someplace random with a pair of jeans. lol.


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> I thought that was more because of the way she's standing with her hip thrusted to the side coupled with not being hipless. lol.
> 
> When she's standing more "straight" it appears fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see what you mean in the bust....as a person with big boobs, I hardly ever notice stuff like that because it's basically good luck to get something to fit really well with big boobies.
> 
> I'm just still fascinated by the beading of the dress. I wonder if the skirt can come off....Rihanna's the type to wear that jacket someplace random with a pair of jeans. lol.



You’re right about her posture. Now that I look closer she is standing sort of to one side. But I still fault the designer for not tailoring the dress better. It shouldn’t be pulling or bunching. Not at the MET Gala.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> You’re right about her posture. Now that I look closer she is standing sort of to one side. But I still fault the designer for not tailoring the dress better. It shouldn’t be pulling or bunching. Not at the MET Gala.


Agreed. lol


----------



## pukasonqo

is a gorgeous dress though one can only wonder what alexander mcqueen would have created for this theme if he was still alive [emoji22]


----------



## Pandoravuitton

She looks great but don't love the shoes or hair


----------



## scarlet555

dress is not the best fitted, makeup is not her best look, she looks very tired, but somehow, she is the bomb still.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It looks like the designer had her old measurements on file and didn’t bother to remeasure.


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## mdcx

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It looks like the designer had her old measurements on file and didn’t bother to remeasure.


Yes! This is what I thought too. Rihannas boobs and booty are probably a size or two bigger than last year. It really didn't look like there was enough room for all that boobage.


----------



## mkr

That dress probably weighed a ton. It was probably sagging at the boobs.


----------



## Irishgal

Cardinal Dolan Says Rihanna Borrowed One of His Miters for Met Ball: ‘She Was Very Gracious’ - Chron.comhttps://apple.news/A7uBJwjCMQNeWwnZLUD-z9Q
Looks like she was wearing the real deal!

ETA- I can’t get link to function


----------



## gazoo

I think she looked bomb as usual. Her make up was basically ascetic, which fits with the theme too. Wish the shoes had been red, but overall I think she nailed it again.


----------



## terebina786

I didn't like it.  The fit was off and it looked cumbersome to walk in although she did it well.  Also, not a fan of the lighter brows, it was really throwing off her face for me.


----------



## MizGemma

GoGlam said:


> The artistry of the beading.. wow.  That said, she took this a little too literally and it didn’t fit her well.  Overall, I was happy to see this year there were more people following or interpreting the theme than I ever remember before.
> 
> There’s more creativity in being interpretive... Cara Delevingne for instance... she looks as if she IS a confessional.



Cara Delevingne tied with first w/Pope Rihanna I. I loved the confessional theme too. So unique fashion-wise and so fitting with the theme. Loved it!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought she worked the costume well considering how heavy it had to be. And in heels. Please.

And how bomb is it that she goes to the after party in chic pajamas. Nina Ricci lowkey makes a lot of lovely pieces.


----------



## gazoo

Anyone getting some of her new lingerie? The range of nudes offered is pretty exciting. As is the website itself with models of all sizes.


----------



## terebina786

I'm going to wait for reviews.  Savage x Fenty is a subsidiary of JustFab (the subscription shoe service) and their stuff is kinda garbage.  But like $65 CDN for a bra? No thanks... It looks like VS quality at best.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

I was looking forward to buying some, but from the pictures it looks cheap and like something you can find on aliexpress. I was hoping it would be more like the agent provocateur line at a cheaper price point. I see her stans are loving it though.


----------



## mkr

I’d rather she put out some new music than new panties.


----------



## knasarae

My hubby said he saw a video clip of her cheering for Bron during the last Cavs game.  He said it looked like she was in the studio.  Then, this morning I came across an article that mentioned her next album will be Reggae.  Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> My hubby said he saw a video clip of her cheering for Bron during the last Cavs game.  He said it looked like she was in the studio.  Then, this morning I came across an article that mentioned her next album will be Reggae.  Has anyone else heard that?


Yup. I heard that for a while now.


----------



## Morgan R

Rihanna at the Ocean’s 8 Premiere in New York


----------



## morgan20

I am not sure if I like the dress


----------



## mkr

It’s original. I love how it matches her lips. She is mesmerizing.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Very gorgeous! Love her entire look.


----------



## knasarae

Man, is there anything she can't pull off? I love it.  That color is stunning.

I read something earlier this week that said she broke up with her bf, because she was bored with him.  Anyone else read that?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

She looks wonderful in that dress and makeup. That's a hard dress to wear and she does it very well.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like. She looks tired in some shots.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't like the hair, I don't like the dress, i don't like the makeup but she's making it all look good.  How is that possible?!


----------



## tweegy

I like it! Only on her tho like she’s the only one who would pull that off


----------



## morgan20

berrydiva said:


> I don't like the hair, I don't like the dress, i don't like the makeup but she's making it all look good.  How is that possible?!



My exact thoughts...I initially said I don’t like the dress..and yes she still looks good


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the dress and earrings. Makeup, hair, and shoes could use some work.


----------



## djuna1

*At Stance for the Clara Lionel Foundation on June 6, 2018 in New York City.*

Zimbio
*












*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I mean.......STUNNING.


----------



## mkr

How’s come her satin isn’t wrinkled?  Is rich people satin less wrinkly than poor people satin?  did she put this on in the bathroom?  Maybe she walked there so she wouldn’t have to sit?    

She looks fantastic.


----------



## Ms.parker123

LOVE the outfit and makeup, hate the hair, looks to stringy.


----------



## Tivo

Morgan R said:


> Rihanna at the Ocean’s 8 Premiere in New York
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090626
> View attachment 4090635
> View attachment 4090629
> View attachment 4090628
> View attachment 4090627
> View attachment 4090631
> 
> View attachment 4090632
> View attachment 4090633
> View attachment 4090634


My only gripe is I don’t like the makeup on its own. But I love how the makeup compliments the dress.


----------



## Tivo

djuna1 said:


> *At Stance for the Clara Lionel Foundation on June 6, 2018 in New York City.*
> 
> Zimbio
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful


----------



## tweegy

djuna1 said:


> *At Stance for the Clara Lionel Foundation on June 6, 2018 in New York City.*
> 
> Zimbio
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh I love this look!


----------



## gazoo

She looks so young and fresh in the blue.


----------



## bisousx

mkr said:


> How’s come her satin isn’t wrinkled?  Is rich people satin less wrinkly than poor people satin?



This made me lol


----------



## YSoLovely

Ocean's 8 had a great opening weekend with over $40M at the box office. I'm happy for all the ladies involved in the project. Seems like a bunch of men were waiting/hoping/praying for the movie to fail... HA! You thought!


----------



## Morgan R

Rihanna at the Ocean’s 8 London Premiere


----------



## knasarae

That breast looks paintful.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She has not been able to dress her fuller figure.


----------



## White Orchid

That fabric is like the wrapping we have on our chocolate eclairs lol.  I never tire of looking at her beautiful eyes though.


----------



## YSoLovely

Morgan R said:


> Rihanna at the Ocean’s 8 London Premiere
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098766
> View attachment 4098772
> View attachment 4098768
> View attachment 4098770
> View attachment 4098769
> View attachment 4098773
> View attachment 4098767
> View attachment 4098771


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thicciana just needs to embrace her new body.  This dress right here isn't doing her any favors.  Her face is beautiful as always and love the red lippie


----------



## mkr

If that sleeve was up on her shoulder I woulda loved it.


----------



## Morgan R

Attending Louis Vuitton Menswear presentation in Paris

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Paris-slips-plunging-white-boiler-suit.html


----------



## mkr

Did someone get carried away with the under eye concealer?  Other than that she’s gorgeous as usual.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I hope she does a gel polish line.


----------



## terebina786

Next for Fenty Beauty is an eyeshadow palette which I know I don't need but I want soooooooooo badly, liquid eyeliner, eye primer and two eyeshadow brushes.  I wish she'd come out with a full set of brushes.


----------



## bisousx

Her skin is TDF. She looks like a baby, so fresh and young.


----------



## Lounorada

I'm ready and waiting for this palette, _Moroccan Spice_  Will prob wait for the reviews on the liquid liner though...


----------



## mkr

When do these new items come out?  If it was posted in the links, they don’t work on my phone.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> I'm ready and waiting for this palette, _Moroccan Spice_  Will prob wait for the reviews on the liquid liner though...




There are a couple reviews on the eyeliner on her site. They are excellent.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> There are a couple reviews on the eyeliner on her site. They are excellent.


Well then, I'll have to get the eyeliner too 
The new palette, an eye-primer and eyeliner will be available from July 6th on the Fenty Beauty site and Sephora.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm getting the liquid liner JUST because of the name!!!  Yasss!


----------



## berrydiva

I have no need for another eyeshadow palette butttttttttt I am in need of a replacement travel palette.....anddddddd this one looks perfect with all of those warm browns, pops of color and warm gold/bronze shimmers. The colors are right up my alley sooooooo guess I'll be buying this lol.


----------



## mkr

I’m 55 and live in the middle of nowhere.  I’ll buy it for my daughter. She loves liquid liner and the shadow palette is pretty fantastic so she is gonna love me.  

Has anyone bought that matte red lippie that looks perfect on every lip?  I am digging that too.


----------



## Tivo

The Body Lava is sold out and not restocking. It was a limited edition product and is now selling on EBay for $200 and up!


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> The Body Lava is sold out and not restocking. It was a limited edition product and is now selling on EBay for $200 and up!


It was out for 2.2 seconds! Kind of disappointing that they won't be restocking. I'm wondering if the reviews played into their decision to not restock.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm getting the liquid liner JUST because of the name!!!  Yasss!


I picked up the palette and liner this weekend. The liner is very dark....reminds me of inglot gel liner but in liquid form. The applicator tip is not as thin as I like them to be but the formula is nice.



mkr said:


> I’m 55 and live in the middle of nowhere.  I’ll buy it for my daughter. She loves liquid liner and the shadow palette is pretty fantastic so she is gonna love me.
> 
> Has anyone bought that matte red lippie that looks perfect on every lip?  I am digging that too.


It pulled just a tad bit too orange for me, I prefer blue based reds. I ended up returning the lippie, I don't like lipsticks that I have to make work. 

The palette is really nice but some of the matte colors seem patchy....but I haven't applied it with a brush yet only swatched. However, it has all the colors you need in one palette - I hate digging through multiple palettes to create a eye look.


----------



## berrydiva

I take back what I said about the mattes. They blended and builded nicely.


----------



## Kidclarke

I ordered something last week and didn't even see the palette. I got the liner sample. I'll definitely be buying the palette. Her line has made me want to learn how to do my makeup properly.


----------



## Tivo

Kidclarke said:


> I ordered something last week and didn't even see the palette. I got the liner sample. I'll definitely be buying the palette. Her line has made me want to learn how to do my makeup properly.


Right?


----------



## Viva La Fashion




----------



## Morgan R




----------



## berrydiva

She serves so much more than these new age "supermodels"


----------



## Lounorada

Yasss Rih!! The Vogue pictures are stunning


----------



## Tivo

Flawless. Rihanna is a model who happens to be a recording artist.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The camera loves her.  What else is there to say.


----------



## lulu212121

Lucky British Vogue! I want that issue!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Edward at british Vogue discussing the September issue with Rhi and Beyoncé has total creative control over US September issue hiring the first black photographer #blackexcellence


----------



## terebina786

I bought the Flyliner and I looooooooooooove it.  I've never had luck with liquid liners since they're not the easiest to apply and they smudge/smear but this stuff is gold and stays put all day.  I also prefer a subtle, thin wing and this one creates it perfectly.


----------



## Morgan R




----------



## mkr

Dang do I gotta shave off my eyebrows?  Please tell me that's not coming back.  Although it works on her and for this shoot.


----------



## LemonDrop

mkr said:


> Dang do I gotta shave off my eyebrows?  Please tell me that's not coming back.  Although it works on her and for this shoot.



 I came here to say almost the exact opposite. As someone with no eyebrows, who takes 8 damn minutes a day to draw them on. I was like oh please please  I don’t particularly want this exact look to come back. But damn, if I could have something even half way between this and what’s popular now. I would be sooooooo happy


----------



## meluvs2shop

mkr said:


> Dang do I gotta shave off my eyebrows?  Please tell me that's not coming back.  Although it works on her and for this shoot.


Please nooooooo! All I do is stare at ppl with very thin painted on eyebrows. It’s rude but I can’t help myself. Only thing I can think of is the director of  this shoot hates the fuller eyebrows look that I’m loving right now. Lol


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Dang do I gotta shave off my eyebrows?  Please tell me that's not coming back.  Although it works on her and for this shoot.


What doesn't work for her?


----------



## Morgan R

Rihanna for Garage Magazine

https://garage.vice.com/en_us/article/594v7k/rihanna-deana-lawson-cover


----------



## Tivo

Morgan R said:


> Rihanna for Garage Magazine
> 
> https://garage.vice.com/en_us/article/594v7k/rihanna-deana-lawson-cover
> 
> View attachment 4182026
> View attachment 4182030
> View attachment 4182027
> View attachment 4182028
> View attachment 4182029
> View attachment 4182033
> View attachment 4182031


Hey girl, hey!


----------



## djuna1

*Attending Rihanna's 4th Annual Diamond Ball on September 13, 2018 in New York City.*

Zimbio
*
















*


----------



## zen1965

She is such a beauty. However, I do prefer short hair on her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nobody does a strappy heel better.


----------



## JessicaAlice

zen1965 said:


> She is such a beauty. However, I do prefer short hair on her.


Agree!!!


----------



## djuna1

*At Fenty Beauty's 1-year anniversary at Sephora inside JCPenney on September 14, 2018 in Brooklyn, New York.*

Tumblr


----------



## djuna1

*At the launch of Fenty Beauty's Stunna Lip paint 'Uninvited' on September 29, 2018 in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. *

Fashionista


----------



## Lounorada

djuna1 said:


> *At the launch of Fenty Beauty's Stunna Lip paint 'Uninvited' on September 29, 2018 in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. *
> 
> Fashionista


She looks incredible  I love this whole outfit.
I would love to browse her jewellery collection.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have been saying it for years. I'd love to see her jewels.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Most of that is probably on loan.


----------



## arnott

djuna1 said:


> *At Fenty Beauty's 1-year anniversary at Sephora inside JCPenney on September 14, 2018 in Brooklyn, New York.*
> 
> Tumblr



Love this look.   Is that a cross tattoo on her collar bone?


----------



## Tivo

djuna1 said:


> *At Fenty Beauty's 1-year anniversary at Sephora inside JCPenney on September 14, 2018 in Brooklyn, New York.*
> 
> Tumblr


She looks positively STUNNING!


----------



## berrydiva

I love her necklaces in this video! She looks like she's 16 with no makeup on.



As much as I have no need for this palette because I generally don't like a full shimmery or glitter filled palette, I still want this one. I've come to realize just how much of a time suck it is when you have to reach for multiple palettes to do your eye makeup and realized that I could cut out so much time when one palette has everything I need - this isn't that palette. All that being said, I think I'm picking up this palette during the Sephora BI sale. lol.


----------



## mkr

Well it at least you’re young enough to wear it. I want it and I’m old as dirt.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I watch her tutorials and don't own a piece of makeup.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^ Hey! You can put it on your ears! Not a palette for me either but I love watching her makeup videos.


----------



## mkr

She looks so good in purple


----------



## arnott

When you put it on your collar bone,    won't it rub off on your clothes?


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> When you put it on your collar bone,    won't it rub off on your clothes?


if you're putting product on your collar bone it's so that you see the effect and most likely will wear something that exposes the collar bone....so should be nothing really touching your collar bone to rub off on.


----------



## NY_Mami

Tivo said:


> She looks positively STUNNING!



She does and I absolutely love how she is embracing her new size and owning her body with confidence.


----------



## mkr

I don’t know if anyone saw that Fenty is having A 20% off everything sale.


----------



## LavenderIce

savage x fenty is 50% off


----------



## djuna1

*EXCLUSIVE: Rihanna Said Readying Luxury House With LVMH
LVMH and Rihanna have been in secret talks to launch a luxury house under her name, according to multiple sources.
*
_By _WWD Staff 

PARIS — Rihanna is getting ready for her next act in fashion, and with the world’s largest luxury group as her partner, WWD has learned.

According to multiple sources, LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton and the music sensation have been in secret discussions to launch a luxury house under her name. That would make it the first fashion brand industry titan Bernard Arnault has launched from scratch since Christian Lacroix in 1987.

LVMH has already handpicked a clutch of employees from within, including some from Louis Vuitton and Celine, to work on the project in tandem with Rihanna and some of her key associates, sources said.

Details about the launch and its timing could not immediately be learned. LVMH officials declined comment Wednesday.

On Tuesday, the Internet lit up with speculation about the origins of the bold, gold shades Rihanna wore while stepping out in Manhattan — her Fenty brand name spelled out across the temples. Sources said the music star was simply test-driving a prototype, while dropping a colossal tease about her next major foray beyond music.

Rihanna has demonstrated a serious interest in, and influence on, fashion — along with formidable design chops and acute instincts — with her recent tenure as the creative director of Puma, energizing the German activewear brand with her Fenty by Puma project, and following it up with successful forays into beauty and lingerie — the former with LVMH-controlled Kendo; the latter with California-based TechStyle Fashion Group.

Her public appearances generally stir the paparazzi, and her fans, into a frenzy, with outfits ranging from sultry off-the-shoulder styles to streetwear to, at the Met Ball, showstopping numbers that are the highlight of the occasion. In May, for example, she wore a Maison Margiela crystal-encrusted gown and bolero jacket, complete with a hat resembling a bishop’s mitre.

It is understood her collection with LVMH will span ready-to-wear, leather goods and accessories, and could be released in tandem with her ninth album, expected out sometime later this year, one source said.

For LVMH, the Rihanna line signals a further move outside its comfort zone of heritage brands as it continues to diversify its holdings, having recently invested $2.6 billion in luxury travel operator Belmond Ltd., owner of the Venice Simplon-Orient-Express train and hotels including the Copacabana Palace in Rio de Janeiro.

Kendo, which functions as an incubator making products that end up being retailed by LVMH’s Sephora perfumery chain and other outposts, signed on Rihanna in 2016. Her Fenty Beauty products racked up sales north of $100 million in a matter of weeks, and was hailed as a transformative brand.

It also cemented Rihanna as one of the hottest-selling celebrities in the world of licensing.

Just a year after its launch, Fenty Beauty by Rihanna is a digital innovator and champion for diversity, using its platforms — 6.3 million Instagram followers, 490,000 YouTube subscribers and 372,000 Twitter followers — to showcase makeup on women of all complexions and sizes. The brand engages with its followers regularly, reposting user-generated content and collaborating with avid fans on videos and posts.

Rihanna’s proximity to LVMH stretches back to at least 2015. After attending shows for Christian Dior, one of Arnault’s most treasured fashion properties, she appeared in “Secret Garden IV,” a campaign and short film shot by Steven Klein inside Versailles. It featured her in Dior sunglasses, carrying the brand’s bags and wearing looks from the Esprit Dior collection.

A year later, she created a range of futuristic sunglasses in collaboration with Dior as part of her brand ambassadorship.

Sources inside LVMH describe her as a hands-on type who is extensively involved in product development. It is understood LVMH started assembling her fashion team about six months ago in Paris, with the project being overseen by Sidney Toledano, chairman and chief executive officer of LVMH Fashion Group, a stable of fashion houses that includes Givenchy, Celine, Kenzo and Marc Jacobs.

Rihanna’s talent and beauty have made her a favorite of fashion designers worldwide. The Barbados native has previously modeled for Gucci, Emporio Armani and Balmain.

She made her debut in design in 2013 with British high-street brand River Island, creating a collection of clothing and accessories.

While at Puma, Rihanna staged high-energy shows — one featuring motorcycle acrobats — in Paris and New York. Indicative of her wide appeal, her collection landed at Bergdorf Goodman in New York and spawned a consumer frenzy — and knockoffs galore — for several hit shoe styles, including creepers and furry shower slides.

TechStyle co-ceo Adam Goldenberg told WWD in a recent interview that he chose Rihanna because he needed “the right partner to bring instant credibility and exposure” to a new proposition in the lingerie category.

He confirmed her deep involvement in products that bear her Fenty brand name. “Every single item we have designed she has been involved in the process and seen it on a model, made her own adjustments, decided if we are going to bring it in stock, down to every element of the campaign,” he said.

WWD


----------



## berrydiva

Good for her!


----------



## djuna1

*Out for dinner on January 29, 2019 in New York City.*

HawtCelebs
*







*


----------



## Lounorada

Stunning


----------



## Tivo

That red lip on her is so gorgeous.


----------



## CeeJay

berrydiva said:


> I love her necklaces in this video! She looks like she's 16 with no makeup on.
> .


Jewelry looks like a combination of Jacquie Aiche (I'm a huge fan) and Anita Ko ..


----------



## mkr

https://theglowup.theroot.com/touchdown-fenty-beauty-just-won-our-vote-for-best-supe-1832290176/amp


----------



## berrydiva

CeeJay said:


> Jewelry looks like a combination of Jacquie Aiche (I'm a huge fan) and Anita Ko ..


Thanks.  If so her pieces are beautiful....off to go google them.


----------



## CeeJay

berrydiva said:


> Thanks.  If so her pieces are beautiful....off to go google them.


Alas, both are expensive .. so, I recommend that you look for pre-owned on eBay and/or The Real Real.  Anita never has a sale, but Jacquie Aiche (on occasion) does and I would suspect that she will have one before Valentine's Day .. you can get some real good deals with her sales.  Good luck & enjoy!!


----------



## arnott

Has anyone tried her concealer for under eyes?   I saw it being advertised at Sephora today and it was $32 CAD.      How does it compare to Nars besides being less expensive?


----------



## Tivo

arnott said:


> Has anyone tried her concealer for under eyes?   I saw it being advertised at Sephora today and it was $32 CAD.      How does it compare to Nars besides being less expensive?


I LOVE it. The stick version. Velvety feel and great coverage. I blend it with her little concealer brush along the trouble spots and don’t need foundation!


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Has anyone tried her concealer for under eyes?   I saw it being advertised at Sephora today and it was $32 CAD.      How does it compare to Nars besides being less expensive?


I have been loving it on days that I don't want to wear any foundation. Nars radiant creamy concealer is my go to as I don't like heavy coverage. But I will say, I've been reaching for my Fenty concealer over my Tarte Shape Tape more and more. I also love the loose setting powder - I haven't picked up my LMSP since.


----------



## Tivo




----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


>



I bought it and the amount of glitter in it is probably a bit much for me for daily. I'll probably use it when I do beach days.


----------



## djuna1

*Leaving her Fenty Beauty launch in Soho, London on March 3, 2019.*

Tumblr
*








*


----------



## knasarae

When is this reggae album coming out??  (Im)patiently waiting...


----------



## stephci

I wonder if the rumors of her being pregnant are true.. she's covering her stomach in these pics


----------



## MidAtlantic

She is such a stunner!


----------



## bag-princess

On Guava Island, a local musician is determined to throw a festival for everyone to enjoy. A tropical thriller starring Donald Glover and Rihanna.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QH2V6GT?linkId=66072708


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Love the yellow and perfect lip shade to match.


----------



## limom

Rihanna just opened her own original brand with LVHM. Great accomplishment, imo.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/10/...latest&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront


----------



## pukasonqo

good for her!


----------



## berrydiva

Congrats to her. She's really impressed with her beauty line, I can't wait until she expands into skincare as well.


----------



## Tivo

Baby girl is growing on up into a real boss lady!


----------



## djuna1




----------



## djuna1

*For New York Times Style Magazine (Spring 2019)
*
Photographed by Kristin-Lee Moolman
*




















*
Tumblr


----------



## djuna1




----------



## djuna1

*At a promotionnal event of her brand Fenty in Paris on May 22, 2019. *

Vogue Paris
*







*


----------



## arnott

Don't like her hair there.   Looks like a wig.


----------



## djuna1




----------



## Gennas

She is so gorgeous!!! And naturally beautiful.


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> She is so gorgeous!!! And naturally beautiful.





Kim wishes she looked like this!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Rihanna Becomes the World’s Richest Female Musician!



Rihanna made history in 2019 when she launched her luxury fashion line with LVMH. While the singer and mogul has been topping music charts for over a decade, it’s Rihanna’s beauty and style endeavors that have propelled her to new heights — Forbes just named her the world’s richest female musician.


The 31-year-old superstar’s Fenty Beauty makeup brand and her LVMH clothing partnership helped her rake in an estimated $600 million, according to the magazine.


Among the list of entertainers on Forbes’ list of America’s richest, self-made women are Oprah (no surprise there!), who has amassed a fortune of $2.6 billion. Kylie Jenner is valued at $1 billion, thanks to her own cosmetics line, Madonna’s at $570 million, Céline Dion has $450 million, and both Beyoncé and Barbra Streisand’s wealth comes to $400 million. Included in the top 80 women on the list are notable names like Kim Kardashian, Taylor Swift, Ellen DeGeneres, Reese Witherspoon and Serena Williams.



http://thereal.com/2019/06/04/rihanna-becomes-the-worlds-richest-female-musician


----------



## Morgan R

Rihanna at the 2019 BET Awards

Rihanna presented Mary J. Blige with the Lifetime Achievement Award at the 2019 BET Awards


----------



## Tivo

Morgan R said:


> Rihanna at the 2019 BET Awards
> 
> Rihanna presented Mary J. Blige with the Lifetime Achievement Award at the 2019 BET Awards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470304
> View attachment 4470301
> View attachment 4470300
> View attachment 4470302
> View attachment 4470299



I just love her so much!


----------



## arnott

Guess those pregnancy rumours were not true.


----------



## bag-princess

https://abcn.ws/2Y57bhe

This is not a young Rhi Rhi


----------



## MACBA

her career is pretty over, thanks god! no one could stand her annoying voice and bad live


----------



## sdkitty

MACBA said:


> her career is pretty over, thanks god! no one could stand her annoying voice and bad live


what?  you're just here to stir the pot, right?


----------



## LittleStar88

MACBA said:


> her career is pretty over, thanks god! no one could stand her annoying voice and bad live



I am nowhere near being a stan, just casual observer, and do not see this at all. 

Her career is nowhere near being over. Music is subjective and either you like her or you don't. Either way she is sitting on piles of money so she must be doing something right.


----------



## berrydiva

MACBA said:


> her career is pretty over, thanks god! no one could stand her annoying voice and bad live


How exactly is her career "pretty over"?


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> How exactly is her career "pretty over"?


this person has been here before saying nasty things.....and I'm saying this as someone who isn't even particularly a fan of Rhianna's music.  but posting baseless comments is just ridiculous


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm not a stan either, but her career def isn't over... AND if it is, she has Fenty Beauty, Fenty clothing, Fenty Lingerie, etc... AND a billionaire boyfriend.. she's good!  LOL


----------



## Tivo

MACBA said:


> her career is pretty over, thanks god! no one could stand her annoying voice and bad live


Hardly. You must not follow this thread. Rihanna’s reign has just begun.


----------



## MACBA

Tivo said:


> Hardly. You must not follow this thread. Rihanna’s reign has just begun.


no way


----------



## Tivo

MACBA said:


> no way


Okie dokie


----------



## Morgan R

Rihanna for Vogue Hong Kong


----------



## djuna1

*At the Savage X Fenty Show on September 10, 2019 in Brooklyn, New York.*

Tumblr
*












*


----------



## Lounorada

djuna1 said:


> *At the Savage X Fenty Show on September 10, 2019 in Brooklyn, New York.*
> 
> Tumblr
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Stunning! I want that entire black Savage X Fenty ensemble.


----------



## limom

Her curves are insane!
Her bras are pretty good. Well priced and last long.


----------



## djuna1

*Attending Rihanna's 5th Annual Diamond Ball on September 12, 2019 in New York City.*

Tumblr
*
















*


----------



## djuna1

*At JFK Airport in New York City on September 16, 2019.
*
Vogue US
*





*


----------



## djuna1

*Out in New York City on September 14, 2019.




*


----------



## Jayne1

Truly one of a kind.


----------



## djuna1

*Attending an event for 'FENTY BEAUTY' artistry beauty talk with Rihanna on September 17, 2019 in Seoul, South Korea. *

Popsugar UK
*
















*


----------



## lanasyogamama

She constantly outdoes herself!


----------



## djuna1




----------



## djuna1

*Rihanna Talks Fenty, That Long-Awaited Album, and President ******

_BY_ ABBY AGUIRRE

RIHANNA is ready. First she moved our interview from Thursday to Wednesday. Then from evening to afternoon. When I get word of this latest change, on a slick and humid August day in Los Angeles, I have just enough time to shower and get to the Hotel Bel-Air.


_Waiting for Rihanna_ is practically a journalistic genre all its own. That the Barbadian superstar is now running ahead of schedule seems evidence of her new life as global fashion mogul. Only three and a half years have passed since she presented her first Fenty x Puma collection at New York Fashion Week, a vision of gothleisure delivered to a clamoring world (“if the Addams Family went to the gym” was how she put it). At the time, design was something she was trying on; over the following year, Puma’s profits rose by 92 percent.

Since then the 31-year-old has done nothing less than upend the beauty and lingerie industries. In 2017 Fenty Beauty introduced 40 shades of foundation in a business where a dozen was the norm—making a reported $100 million in the first 40 days and nearly $600 million in the first year. Dior, CoverGirl, and Revlon quickly followed, establishing a 40-shade standard now known as “the Fenty effect.” (Rihanna upped the ante again this summer with a hydrating foundation in 50 shades, writing on Instagram, “When the foundation takeova ain’t ova!”) In 2018 she unveiled Savage X Fenty, an intimates line available in many sizes and shades of “nude.” (The brand just secured a reported $50 million in new funding.)


Now Rihanna is reimagining fashion at the highest levels. Fenty maison, the Paris-based line she founded with LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton and announced this spring, makes Rihanna the first woman to create a brand for LVMH and the first black woman to lead a major luxury fashion house. According to _Forbes_, it has also made her the wealthiest female musician in the world.

At the Bel-Air, a hostess shows me to a small courtyard table tucked behind the trunk of a century-old sycamore. I’m sitting under its dappled canopy when Rihanna arrives. She sweeps in quietly, enveloping the area and probably the swans outside in an invisible cloud of her famous scent—an intoxicating olfactory assault that, in the words of Lil Nas X, “literally smells like heaven.” (The internet has decided it’s a Kilian fragrance called Love, Don’t Be Shy, which contains notes of neroli, orange blossom, and marshmallow.) We order Champagne.

It’s safe to assume Rihanna is wearing makeup—her own Killawatt highlighter and Stunna lip paint, perhaps—but I can’t say for sure, because her face is a radiant palette of natural tones. Her hair, dark and long, is pulled back in a half ponytail. I know from experience that a regular person can effectively black out in Rihanna’s presence, so insanely disarming is her charisma. (Even Seth Meyers runs this risk. “The two days I wish I could remember everything about are my wedding day,” he tells me. “And the day I spent day-drinking with Rihanna.”) So I make a point to write down what she’s wearing: denim blazer (Fenty), green slacks, strappy sandals (Bottega Veneta). In her right hand, the one with the henna-style tattoo, she is clutching futuristic masklike sunglasses whose lenses are glacier-blue (also Fenty).

Normally I bring a list of questions, but I didn’t have time to prepare one, which I make a split-second decision to confess. “I’m winging it, so you have to help me,” I say nervously. Rihanna flashes a grin that is somehow both reassuring and mischievous. “Aren’t we all?” she says.

RIHANNA’S VISION OF LUXURY fashion is something like Rihanna—aesthetically capricious, casually category-busting, impossibly cool. This is because she made a rule from the outset that she had to love and want to wear all of Fenty maison herself. The fashion, as she puts it, had to be honest. “I’m not the face of my brand, but I am the muse, and my DNA has to run all the way through it,” she says. “I don’t want anyone to pull up my website and think, Rihanna would never wear that.”

Most of the time, her website is the only place you can buy Fenty maison. (She has occasional pop-ups.) Rihanna decided to abandon the old luxury distribution model in favor of a Supreme-like “drop” strategy and direct-to-consumer online sales. This is because when Rihanna sees something she likes—which at the moment includes a lot of Balenciaga, which is getting on her nerves and giving her designer envy—she wants it now. Not in six months. _Rihanna does not want to buy winter coats in August._

Fenty was different out of the gate. Its first collection, released in May, offered sculptural suits and minidresses with power shoulders and snatched waists—the work of a sure hand, rendered with Caribbean flair. But the clothes told a larger story, one that linked Afrocentric fashion, black nationalism, and the Caribbean diaspora—paying homage, in particular, to Kwame Brathwaite, the documentary photographer and pillar of midcentury Harlem’s Black Is Beautiful movement. Fenty posted original Brathwaite images on its website and social feeds—one showed three Grandassa models in front of a banner that said, buy black—and noted that the documentarian, born in Brooklyn to Bajan parents, shares a similar surname with Rihanna’s maternal family. (Brathwaite, now 81, gave Rihanna his blessing.)

The second drop, released in June (the drops are monthly, for the most part), continued these themes with lightweight, body-con skirts and dresses in tangerine and teal—all photographed by Rihanna herself. “Tie-and-dye” scarves and wraps came in bright island hues. Oversize T-shirts bore graphics from vintage postcards and tourist brochures once stocked in Barbados hotels. (THE HOTTEST WELCOME IN THE CARIBBEAN, one said.) A more traditional fashion house would’ve called this resortwear. Fenty described it as “intended for escape.”

The monthly releases are tonally idiosyncratic because—well, Rihanna’s style isn’t one thing. “It can be tomboy one day,” she explains. “It can be a gown the next. A skirt. A swimsuit.” If it all feels like an improvisation, that’s because Rihanna never planned any of this. Yes, she already had a relationship with LVMH. (Its beauty incubator, Kendo, backs Fenty Beauty.) But she never expected the chairman and chief executive, Bernard Arnault, to invite her to create a fashion house from scratch. “I just thought, Really? Is he sure? Like, now?” she remembers. “And then you’re left with this opportunity that’s a really big risk for everyone involved. But I’ve never been afraid to take risks. That’s the thing that got me out of my own way. I was like: _You’ve never been afraid to do anything or try anything, regardless of the outcome._ So I accepted, and we went full steam ahead.”

It took a year just to build the team (current head count: 44) and lay down the broad strokes. There were conceptual hurdles, such as: How do you translate Rihanna’s singularly diverse style into a coherent brand? A breakthrough came after a design meeting in Paris, says Jahleel Weaver, Fenty maison’s style director. Weaver recalls that he and Rihanna were having a postmortem when “really casually, not even making eye contact, she said, ‘It’s kind of all over the place. But I get it ’cause I’m all over the place.’ ” Something clicked. The design team had been trying to limit itself to one aspect of Rihanna—but there were so _many_ Rihannas. “That’s exactly what we should be embracing,” Weaver recalls thinking. Every woman isn’t Rihanna, but many women relate to her all-over-the-place-ness. “She _is_ fearless, but she is also a businesswoman. She’s a girlfriend. She’s a friend. She’s all of these things.”

If the cross-section of celebrities taking to Fenty means anything, the whimsy is working. Bella Hadid wore Fenty’s white denim corset dress and lime-green heels the day of the CFDA Awards. The Bollywood actress Sonam Kapoor was spotted in Fenty’s oversize salmon-pink suit and matching fanny pack in Mumbai. Tracee Ellis Ross wore the same salmon power suit to a press appearance for ABC’s _Mixed-ish_, the new spinoff of _Black-ish_. (“It made me feel like a boss with a secret,” Ross says. “Powerful, luxurious, bold.”)

Fenty maison has been celebrated in Paris, where more women have ascended to top fashion posts of late. Maria Grazia Chiuri, the first woman to lead Christian Dior, says that Fenty is “proposing a new and extremely modern approach to contemporary fashion.” Rihanna’s decision to be her own muse, Chiuri adds, “speaks to the increasing need for women to be in charge of their appearance, their bodies, and their lives.”

All of this empire-building across industries and continents raises an obvious question: Does she still have time to record music? Rihanna hasn’t released a new album since Anti, her irreverent, digressive, and ultimately irresistible slow-burner—and that was nearly 44 months ago. “I have been trying to get back into the studio,” she says, sounding as close to sheepish as Rihanna is capable of sounding. “It’s not like I can lock myself in for an extended amount of time, like I had the luxury of doing before. I know I have some very unhappy fans who don’t understand the inside bits of how it works.”

She’s not kidding. Rihanna’s Navy—among the fiercest fan bases in the stan universe—has been known to respond to Rihanna’s beauty and fashion launches with a fleet of impatient, ornery comments. Occasionally, much to the delight of the internet, she claps back. One fan commented on a post about Fenty Beauty’s Sun Stalk’r Instant Warmth Bronzer: “Ok now can you please go back to singing.” Rihanna replied: “I love how y’all tell me what to do.” “Annoyed,” another fan wrote. “We want the album sis.” Rihanna: “Well this is bronzer.” (Rihanna then trolled the Navy with a T-shirt released in Fenty’s second drop—it had a dragon on the front and, on the back, the words NO MORE MUSIC.)

By “the album,” fans mean the reggae record Rihanna confirmed she was making more than a year ago: _R9_, as the Navy has labeled it. (It will be Rihanna’s ninth.) So, is _R9_ still a reggae album? “I like to look at it as a reggae-_inspired_ or reggae-_infused_ album,” Rihanna says. “It’s not gonna be typical of what you know as reggae. But you’re going to feel the elements in all of the tracks.” I ask why reggae feels right for this moment, and she says, “Reggae _always_ feels right to me. It’s in my blood. It doesn’t matter how far or long removed I am from that culture, or my environment that I grew up in; it never leaves. It’s always the same high. Even though I’ve explored other genres of music, it was time to go back to something that I haven’t really homed in on completely for a body of work.”

When I ask about a release date, Rihanna’s face morphs into a grimace, equal parts amusement and terror. “No, oh my God, they’re gonna _kill_ you for that!” she exclaims. “And they’re going to kill me more!” It is so strange to see @badgalriri exhibit any sort of emotion categorizable as fear that for a moment I have no clue who she’s talking about. Wait—_Vogue_? Your record company? The international reggae police? “I’m talking the _Navy_—my scary fans,” Rihanna clarifies. “But they’ve earned it,” she is quick to add. “They got me here.”

Does any part of Rihanna foresee a day when she might decide that, in fact, there will be no more music? “Oh, _nooo_,” she says. “Music is, like, speaking in code to the world, where they get it. It’s the weird language that connects me to them. Me the designer, me the woman who creates makeup and lingerie—it all started with music. It was my first pen pal–ship to the world. To cut that off is to cut my communication off. All of these other things flourish on top of that foundation.”

A FEW WEEKS LATER, Rihanna detonated at New York Fashion Week with a Savage X Fenty spectacular at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn, an arena she last played during the _Anti_tour. The lights rose over a sparse set that resembled the Roman Colosseum as Rihanna stood statue-like on a pedestal in the middle of a reflecting pool, wearing a sheer black body stocking, a velvet miniskirt, and witchy heels. To an industrial remix of “Woo,” the menacing sixth track off _Anti_, she gyrated alongside 10 other dancers, then disappeared.

For the next 40 minutes, models and dancers strutted and twerked their way through a candy-colored lingerie extravaganza—part runway presentation, part music festival. Gigi Hadid sauntered out in a black bustier and veil as Big Sean performed “Clique,” followed by Bella Hadid, Cara Delevingne, A$AP Ferg, Migos, and DJ Khaled. Joan Smalls walked arm in arm with 21 Savage. Normani led a dance crew in a lip-emblazoned bra-and-panty set. When Laverne Cox performed high kicks in a neon-pink bodysuit, she drew an ecstatic standing ovation.

The show set a new bar for fashion spectacle. (Amazon later streamed it to more than 200 countries.) It also offered the most electric articulation of the Fenty ethos yet—an idea that has more to do with freedom than aspiration. Jennifer Rosales, who oversees Fenty’s beauty and lingerie operations, puts it this way: “She’s not telling everyone to be like her. She’s telling everyone, ‘You can feel this good too. You just gotta do you.’ ”

With Savage X Fenty, Rihanna hasn’t just proclaimed 42H bras and 3X undies sexy. She’s changed the idea of whom women should be wearing lingerie for (themselves). Likewise, Fenty Beauty didn’t just prove the existence of a massive, and massively ignored, market. It told women of all complexions that they, too, belonged in the category of beauty. That’s why Fenty’s social feeds were flooded with comments and queries from around the world. From Nigeria, from Malaysia, from Ecuador. “Finally a collection that has the chocolate of chocolate!” one woman wrote. A woman with albinism posted a photo of her face next to a bottle of fair foundation. “Rethinking all the times I ended up orange,” she wrote. “It’s a new world.”

Rihanna’s philanthropy is part of this new world, too. Both Savage X Fenty and Fenty Beauty support the Clara Lionel Foundation, the nonprofit she founded in 2012 (named after her late grandmother Clara Braithwaite, and her 90-year-old grandfather Lionel) to fund education and emergency--response programs, mostly in the Caribbean. Recently the foundation has added climate resilience to its priorities, with a focus on women’s health. When Rihanna’s foundation toured Puerto Rico a year after Hurricane Maria, they noticed health clinics were still closed. Unwanted pregnancies, pregnancy complications, and HIV rates spike after natural disasters. “So we’re taking a look at the harsh reality of what happens after these events,” explains Justine Lucas, the foundation’s executive director, “and thinking about how we can support women in a real, tangible way.”

In trying to describe the way Rihanna’s personality radiates, its global reach, the world tends to use the word _real_. Mary J. Blige, realest of the real, does too when I ask why she chose Rihanna to present her with BET’s lifetime-achievement award this year. “Rihanna is the truth,” Blige says. “Real and true to the game.” But for this chapter of Rihanna’s life, we may also need a new word for _power_.

There is real-world power, the kind sought and wielded by the sort of people Robert Caro studies. There is personal power, that admirable mix of self-knowledge, self-governance, and self-respect we call autonomy. And there is the more mysterious kind—the power to move masses, be it through spiritual teachings or a pop song on the order of “Like a Prayer.” But there is no term for when all three are rolled into one.

Blige comes closest, I think, when she tells me that Rihanna has a rare and special combination of courage, humility, and heart: “A lot of people _have_ it, but a lot of people don’t have _it_. Rihanna has _it_.”

IF YOU'VE EVER WONDERED what @badgalriri’s childhood report cards looked like, you can soon seek answers in _RIHANNA_, a gigantic photo book due out from Phaidon this fall. Here’s an excerpt, which you should picture on mint-green paper, in the exemplary penmanship of Robyn Fenty’s grade school teacher back in St. Michael Parish:

_Is sure of herself and displays a positive attitude. Is friendly and takes a leading role in group activities. Is very alert and observant of her environment. Expresses her ideas clearly and intelligently. Is very relaxed in acting out her ideas. Movement is well coordinated. Enjoys rhythms & singing. Is beginning to show shape and form in her drawing._


----------



## djuna1

A few days later I drive to Venice and pick up the only two copies currently on the West Coast (one trade edition, one limited special edition), in an elaborate and stealthy hand-off of _French Connection_ proportions. They are delivered in a black Range Rover by Jen Hill, a friendly member of the Fenty team. Hill started gathering photos for the project five years ago. She ended up with 400,000. Those were then edited down through a “very collaborative process,” says Keith Fox, head of Phaidon. “Rihanna touches every decision,” he says. “Layout, narrative, design, logo. She touches _everything_.” Together the volumes are so substantial that, stacked on the front seat of my car, they trigger the seat belt–warning system. I buckle them in.

The book is a rollicking and sumptuous autobiography, told largely with intimate images. Ephemera are woven in throughout, from early passports and a Barbie workout cassette to a handwritten note from the designer Jeremy Scott that says, “Congrats on making Paris your *****!” The book unfolds in chronological order, but the structure is freewheeling and chapter-less, lending it an impressionistic quality: how a person might recall her own lived memories.

Back at the hotel, and still winging it, I’m recalling my memories of Rihanna’s social feeds from the past three years. Many of the greatest hits concern politics. When a journalist tweeted that Rihanna’s “Don’t Stop the Music” was blaring at a ***** rally last year, Rihanna replied, “Not for much longer. . . .” I especially relished her response when, under a post encouraging her followers to vote in the midterms, someone asked, “Are you even a US citizen? Honest curiosity.” Rihanna: “Nah I’m an immigrant tryna get yo country together. Did u vote?”

I ask Rihanna if we can discuss politics. “How deep you wanna get?” she says. “However deep you’re willing to go,” I say. She signals that I may proceed, and I ask if it’s true that she turned down the Super Bowl halftime show in solidarity with Colin Kaepernick. “Absolutely,” she says. “I couldn’t dare do that. For what? Who gains from that? Not my people. I just couldn’t be a sellout. I couldn’t be an enabler. There’s things within that organization that I do not agree with at all, and I was not about to go and be of service to them in any way.”

The waitress reappears from behind the sycamore trunk and asks if we would like another round of Champagne. “We’re talking about politics now,” Rihanna says. “You might want to bring another one.”

I bring up something she posted after the mass shootings in El Paso and Dayton. ***** called the El Paso shooting “an act of cowardice” and said both were the result of a “mental illness problem.” Rihanna responded, “Um . . . Donald, you spelled _terrorism_ wrong!” I ask Rihanna how she felt on the day after the back-to-back shootings.

“It is devastating,” she says. “People are being murdered by war weapons that they legally purchase. This is just not normal. That should never, ever be normal. And the fact that it’s classified as something different because of the color of their skin? It’s a slap in the face. It’s completely _racist_.” She goes on: “Put an Arab man with that same weapon in that same Walmart and there is no way that ***** would sit there and address it publicly as a _mental health problem_. The most mentally ill human being in America right now seems to be the president.”

Thinking of a certain T-shirt from Fenty’s second drop—it says IMMIGRANT across the back, and Rihanna wore it on the Fourth of July—I ask if she has anything to say to young immigrants living through this time.

“What do you say? What can you say? _It’s gonna get better?_ I almost feel sick to my stomach. I don’t even believe this is happening in real life. In front of my eyes. In front of the world. It’s not even hidden. This is blatant. The worst part of it all—you know what, I have to show you this. . . .”

Rihanna cracks open her clutch, pulls out her phone, and plays a news clip. It’s the acting director of U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services, Ken Cuccinelli, saying on CNN that Emma Lazarus’s Statue of Liberty poem refers to “people coming from Europe.” She stops the video. “Think about this. What does America stand for? A bunch of _immigrants._”

The waitress returns and begins to refill our glasses. Evidently something is floating in Rihanna’s, because she quietly dips a superlong fingernail into it, fishes out the thing, and flicks it to the ground. I don’t know if it was a bug or a piece of sycamore bark, because Rihanna doesn’t complain.

“Is something in your glass?” the waitress asks.

“It’s cool. I’m not picky,” Rihanna says.

“Are you sure?”

“I so promise.”

We watch the clip to the end. “The fact that his defense was talking about _Europeans_ coming into America?” Rihanna says. “I mean, not only were you immigrants, you were the worst kind. You came in and murdered the real Americans.”

I ask if it’s at all helpful to be living in London, outside the fray. (Relatively speaking.) “I don’t feel outside the fray,” Rihanna says. “When I see something happen to any woman, a woman of any minority, kids, black men being murdered in the streets—I can’t remove myself from that.”

What, if anything, makes Rihanna feel hopeful? “I feel like the darkness has actually forced people to find this light within them where they want to do better,” she says. “It’s easy when you think everything is going really well and perfect. When everything is flowers and butterflies and you’re in your own bubble and your own world. But to see it, to know it’s happening—it pushes you to want to be the light in the world.”

THE NIGHT BEFORE OUR INTERVIEW, Rihanna is spotted at a restaurant in Santa Monica with her mom and rumored boyfriend, the Saudi businessman Hassan Jameel. At one point I tell her I’ll need to ask about her personal life, a subject she generally avoids discussing. She responds with a smile: “What’s more personal than politics?” (Touché.) Okay, but is she dating? “Yeah, I’m dating,” she says. “I’m actually in an exclusive relationship for quite some time, and it’s going really well, so I’m happy.” (Yes, she wants kids. “Without a doubt.”)

Meanwhile her empire is on the rise. The Navy has sleuthed out news that she filed an application with the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office to register Fenty Skin, sparking hope that a skin-care line is in the works. She also has a forthcoming collaboration with Lil Nas X. She can’t disclose details but says it “may not even be with music.” And there are signs _R9_ is nearly finished. (The week after we meet, one Robyn R. Fenty registers a new song called “Private Loving” to the music-rights organization BMI.) She’s already in the “discovery stage” for her 10th album, in fact. “We always went into the music this time around saying that we were going to do two different pieces of art,” she tells me. “One was gonna be inspired by the music that I grew up listening to. And one was gonna be the evolution of where I’m going next with music.”

Rihanna will spend most of the rest of the year in London, Paris, and L.A., where she keeps homes, or flying somewhere in between. “I’m definitely feeling a shift,” she says. “I’m growing up. There’s things that I’m paying attention to that I’ve never paid attention to.” Like what? “Like _supplements_. And working _out_. And hearing about my _bones_.” Even the words sound boring to Rihanna.

But first, she’ll host the Diamond Ball, her annual black-tie fundraiser for her foundation. It’s a drizzly September night, and a line has formed outside Cipriani Wall Street. Inside, wait staff circulate with Champagne cocktails and mini lamb chops. Among the guests gathered on a mezzanine floor is Mia Amor Mottley, the prime minister of Barbados. “She’s a global citizen with Bajan roots,” Mottley says when I ask her what Rihanna means to people in her home country. “She continues to make an impact not only through her music and entrepreneurship, but also in terms of helping ordinary people live better lives.”

Eventually guests find their seats in a vast sea of banquet tables, and as baked tagliardi Bolognese is served, the auction begins. Guests signal their bids with paddles bearing a childhood picture of Rihanna, braids spilling down one side of her face. Cardi B, perched at the head of one table in an explosive pale-pink confection, outbids the room (and at one point herself) by dropping $111,000 on a special edition of the Phaidon book that comes with a 2,000-pound marble stand made by the Haas Brothers. “First of all, the money is going to charity,” she tells me later. “Second, I know my business. I know the worth of the book!”

There is beef fillet and potato dauphinoise, then chocolate cake with Chantilly cream. Rihanna appears onstage in a black velvet turtleneck dress with a white mermaid tail—Clare Waight Keller for Givenchy—and introduces Mottley, one of the night’s honorees and “the first woman to ever be prime minister of Barbados.” Rihanna adds, “I’m also gonna guess that she’s the first prime minister to attend a 2 Chainz birthday party later tonight.” Mottley walks up, grinning. “I want to thank this young lady,” she says. “I was minister of education when she was at school. To know that she set her sights not just on a successful career, but on building an empire, gives me the greatest pride.”

More than $5 million is raised, all told. But the night isn’t over. Rihanna joins Pharrell Williams onstage and raps a few verses of “Lemon,” her 2017 hit with N.E.R.D., before a dance-floor scrum that includes A$AP Rocky and Megan Thee Stallion. She then sashays through the crowd to a table where her grandfather Lionel and mother, Monica Fenty, are swaying in their seats. She steals a covert snuggle from Jameel, who is looking tall, fresh-faced, and dashing in a sharp black tuxedo. It’s well past midnight when Rihanna and her entourage finally move toward the door, past a Fenty Beauty station and Savage lingerie display, and head into the muggy night.

Vogue US


----------



## djuna1




----------



## djuna1

*Out in London on October 10, 2019. 
*
Tumblr
*



*


----------



## djuna1

*Leaving the PlayStation Theater in Times Square on October 13, 2019 in New York City. *

Tumblr
*







*


----------



## berrydiva

Her face does not quit!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I just saw the Chris Brown interview where he speaks out on what happened between him and Rihanna. I don’t think it’s a new interview and of course there’s always two sides to a story and in the middle somewhere lies the truth. Anyway, I also recall the Dianne Sawyer interview Rihanna did years ago. Such a stark difference between the two stories.


----------



## bag-princess

*Rihanna's New Cameo Collection Proves the Ancient Jewelry Form Has Always Been Cool*
Rihanna's new Fenty cameo collection celebrates the beauty of black women—and reimagines an ancient form.






https://www.townandcountrymag.com/s...q7bW6zjckDaWApmhc5IcWZ5ih3A-WUqfcEd-DaoEgo5Sw


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> *Rihanna's New Cameo Collection Proves the Ancient Jewelry Form Has Always Been Cool*
> Rihanna's new Fenty cameo collection celebrates the beauty of black women—and reimagines an ancient form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.townandcountrymag.com/s...q7bW6zjckDaWApmhc5IcWZ5ih3A-WUqfcEd-DaoEgo5Sw




Putting on my list to purchase


----------



## djuna1

*Attending AFI FEST 2019 – "Queen & Slim" Premiere on November 14, 2019 in Hollywood, California.*

Tumblr
*












*


----------



## djuna1

*Out in Santa Monica on November 15, 2019. *


----------



## Tivo

djuna1 said:


> *Attending AFI FEST 2019 – "Queen & Slim" Premiere on November 14, 2019 in Hollywood, California.*
> 
> Tumblr
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would like this better if it were form fitted, or the waist cinched in.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^^That’s a lot of Dior.


----------



## pukasonqo

meluvs2shop said:


> ^^That’s a lot of Dior.


agree but somehow she managed to pull it off


----------



## Morgan R

Rihanna attending the 2019 British Fashion Awards

Rihanna attended the awards with A$AP Rocky. Rihanna's "Fenty" won the Urban Luxe Award at the 2019 British Fashion Awards and the award was presented by Janet Jackson.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I kinda like how she’s bringing the matchy shoe back. I come from an era where you would dye your shoes to match your dress!


----------



## pukasonqo

Morgan R said:


> Rihanna attending the 2019 British Fashion Awards
> 
> Rihanna attended the awards with A$AP Rocky. Rihanna's "Fenty" won the Urban Luxe Award at the 2019 British Fashion Awards and the award was presented by Janet Jackson.
> 
> View attachment 4605343
> View attachment 4605326
> View attachment 4605286
> View attachment 4605342
> View attachment 4605327
> View attachment 4605285
> View attachment 4605290
> View attachment 4605289


 I can’t get over Janet Jackson’s face!!!


----------



## djuna1

*Leaving the Laylow Club on December 3, 2019 in London, England.*

Tumblr


----------



## djuna1

*Rihanna-Peter Berg Doc Lands Massive Payday From Amazon (Exclusive)*
*Sources say the streamer paid $25 million for the untitled film's rights in a move that reflects last week's $25 million Apple TV+ deal for a Billie Eilish doc.*

_by_ Tatiana Siegel

Move over, Billie Eilish.

Another pop superstar has scored a mega payday from a streamer. Amazon has landed worldwide rights to a Peter Berg-directed doc about Rihanna. Sources say Amazon paid $25 million for the untitled film's rights in a move that reflects last week's $25 million Apple TV+ deal for an Eilish doc directed by and produced in collaboration with Eilish’s label, Interscope Records.

Amazon declined to comment.

The untitled doc, which Berg began working on years ago, is dubbed an unfiltered look into Rihanna's life, providing a glimpse into the evolution of one of the world’s most well-known pop artists. With unparalleled access into the singer’s life and more than 1,200 hours of footage, the doc offers private insights into Rihanna’s personality, sense of humor, work ethic, family and love.

Berg and Rihanna have worked together previously on Universal's Battleship.

Berg previously gave THR details about the under-wraps project: "That was a fun change of pace...to go travel with Rihanna around Europe, and Rihanna is surrounded by girls. We were in Nice [France]. She was going to do a concert on Bastille Day. And that truck driver who killed all those people plowed through them right in front of our hotel. So even in me trying to do something light, I had a very, very front-row seat to something that horrific."

Like the Eilish doc, Berg's Rihanna project was shopped to multiple distributors, with streamers making the most aggressive overtures. Endeavor Content began showing footage in Cannes in May and negotiated the deal with Amazon (WME reps Rihanna and Berg). The move will bolster Amazon's Prime platform, which has become home to other hot music films like the six-part Grateful Dead doc Long Strange Trip, which was among 15 films short-listed for the Oscar in 2017.

The Hollywood Reporter


----------



## Tivo

djuna1 said:


> *Rihanna-Peter Berg Doc Lands Massive Payday From Amazon (Exclusive)*
> *Sources say the streamer paid $25 million for the untitled film's rights in a move that reflects last week's $25 million Apple TV+ deal for a Billie Eilish doc.*
> 
> _by_ Tatiana Siegel
> 
> Move over, Billie Eilish.
> 
> Another pop superstar has scored a mega payday from a streamer. Amazon has landed worldwide rights to a Peter Berg-directed doc about Rihanna. Sources say Amazon paid $25 million for the untitled film's rights in a move that reflects last week's $25 million Apple TV+ deal for an Eilish doc directed by and produced in collaboration with Eilish’s label, Interscope Records.
> 
> Amazon declined to comment.
> 
> The untitled doc, which Berg began working on years ago, is dubbed an unfiltered look into Rihanna's life, providing a glimpse into the evolution of one of the world’s most well-known pop artists. With unparalleled access into the singer’s life and more than 1,200 hours of footage, the doc offers private insights into Rihanna’s personality, sense of humor, work ethic, family and love.
> 
> Berg and Rihanna have worked together previously on Universal's Battleship.
> 
> Berg previously gave THR details about the under-wraps project: "That was a fun change of pace...to go travel with Rihanna around Europe, and Rihanna is surrounded by girls. We were in Nice [France]. She was going to do a concert on Bastille Day. And that truck driver who killed all those people plowed through them right in front of our hotel. So even in me trying to do something light, I had a very, very front-row seat to something that horrific."
> 
> Like the Eilish doc, Berg's Rihanna project was shopped to multiple distributors, with streamers making the most aggressive overtures. Endeavor Content began showing footage in Cannes in May and negotiated the deal with Amazon (WME reps Rihanna and Berg). The move will bolster Amazon's Prime platform, which has become home to other hot music films like the six-part Grateful Dead doc Long Strange Trip, which was among 15 films short-listed for the Oscar in 2017.
> 
> The Hollywood Reporter



Amazing! Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Lounorada

djuna1 said:


> *Leaving the Laylow Club on December 3, 2019 in London, England.*
> 
> Tumblr


LOVE this look  I want that coat so bad.


----------



## Compass Rose

meluvs2shop said:


> I kinda like how she’s bringing the matchy shoe back. I come from an era where you would dye your shoes to match your dress!


Wowzer...I totally forgot about that fashion statement....lol.....we really did those things.


----------



## djuna1

*At Bergdorf Goodman on February 07, 2020 in New York City. *

Vogue US
*








*


----------



## djuna1

*At the 51st NAACP Image Awards on February 22, 2020 in Pasadena, California.*

Zimbio




*



*


----------



## djuna1




----------



## limom

Are there rumors of Riri being pregnant or is it a food baby?
Love the orange and purple on her, she is resplendent.


----------



## Lounorada

djuna1 said:


> *At the 51st NAACP Image Awards on February 22, 2020 in Pasadena, California.*
> 
> Zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Absolutely stunning  That violet colour looks incredible on her especially with the red lip & nails. She always wears Givenchy better than anyone else.
This look reminds me of one of my fav looks of hers ever that she wore to the 2008 Grammys (a Zac Posen dress similar colour to this, back when she had her pixie haircut)


----------



## Tivo

She knows how to wear and pose in even the most difficult garments!


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Are there rumors of Riri being pregnant or is it a food baby?
> Love the orange and purple on her, she is resplendent.



She's been having pregnancy rumours for years.    I think it's just weight gain.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

arnott said:


> She's been having pregnancy rumours for years.    I think it's just weight gain.




According to the tabloids, she's been pregnant 50,198 times since the start of her career and has a secret island of random children LMAO


----------



## djuna1

*Rihanna's foundation donates $5 million to help fight coronavirus*
_
By_ Alaa Elassar

Rihanna's foundation has donated $5 million to various organizations assisting with coronavirus relief efforts.

The Clara Lionel Foundation announced the donation in a statement on Saturday.

"When we first began this year, never could we have imagined how (the coronavirus) would so dramatically alter our lives," the foundation said.

"It doesn't matter who you are or where you're from, this pandemic will affect us all. And for the world's most vulnerable, the worst may be yet to come."

The foundation donated the money to Direct Relief, Feeding America, Partners in Health, The World Health Organization's COVID-19 Solidarity Response Fund and the International Rescue Committee, among others.

The foundation said its goal is "to immediately mobilize a broad response working with on-the-ground partners."



The funds will go towards local food banks, accelerating testing in countries like Haiti and Malawi, and protective equipment for frontline health workers.

The donation will also help protect Native communities by providing them with resources to fight the virus. 

Rihanna started the Clara Lionel Foundation in 2012. The nonprofit organization, named in honor of her grandparents, funds education and emergency response programs around the world.

Other celebrities -- including Justin Timberlake, Donatella Versace and many NBA players -- have also donated funds to help schools, hospitals and food banks overwhelmed by the pandemic.

CNN


----------



## lanasyogamama

She’s great.


----------



## Clearblueskies

djuna1 said:


> *Rihanna's foundation donates $5 million to help fight coronavirus*
> _
> By_ Alaa Elassar
> 
> Rihanna's foundation has donated $5 million to various organizations assisting with coronavirus relief efforts.
> 
> The Clara Lionel Foundation announced the donation in a statement on Saturday.
> 
> "When we first began this year, never could we have imagined how (the coronavirus) would so dramatically alter our lives," the foundation said.
> 
> "It doesn't matter who you are or where you're from, this pandemic will affect us all. And for the world's most vulnerable, the worst may be yet to come."
> 
> The foundation donated the money to Direct Relief, Feeding America, Partners in Health, The World Health Organization's COVID-19 Solidarity Response Fund and the International Rescue Committee, among others.
> 
> The foundation said its goal is "to immediately mobilize a broad response working with on-the-ground partners."
> 
> 
> 
> The funds will go towards local food banks, accelerating testing in countries like Haiti and Malawi, and protective equipment for frontline health workers.
> 
> The donation will also help protect Native communities by providing them with resources to fight the virus.
> 
> Rihanna started the Clara Lionel Foundation in 2012. The nonprofit organization, named in honor of her grandparents, funds education and emergency response programs around the world.
> 
> Other celebrities -- including Justin Timberlake, Donatella Versace and many NBA players -- have also donated funds to help schools, hospitals and food banks overwhelmed by the pandemic.
> 
> CNN



Fantastic


----------



## djuna1

*For British Vogue (May 2020)*

Photographed by Steven Klein 












Vogue UK


----------



## djuna1

*Rihanna Talks New Music, Fenty Skincare & Her Plans To Have “3 Or 4 Kids”*

BY AFUA HIRSCH

*She’s the woman with a powerful voice. In her music – yes, of course – but also as a multibillion-dollar businesswoman and an advocate for tolerance. Rihanna talks to Afua Hirsch about life, love, her desire to become a mother… and the importance of owning it in the May issue of British Vogue.*

Here are three things that Rihanna does not have time for. One: the craze for soaking hair extensions in apple cider vinegar before braiding them. More comfortable, yes, but, as she asks me incredulously, “And then smell like what? A fricking mothball?” Two: sleep. Rather than a traditional sleep pattern she prefers to take “pockets”, which are more compatible with her creative rhythms, and which also explains why it’s gone midnight in Los Angeles when we meet. Three: fussiness. When she arrives, having been absorbed in a writing project, she has not eaten. She is offered the world: takeout from any restaurant in LA? A high-end, healthy ready-meal? Or whatever is lying around in the room, pretzels perhaps? She goes for the latter. “I don’t care,” she shrugs.

I am sitting on an expansive sofa in the Hollywood office of Roc Nation’s co-founder Jay Brown, drinking one of his fine bottles of red wine, a 1998 Châteauneuf-du-Pape. As we wait for Rihanna to arrive – which, in line with her notorious timekeeping, takes a good few hours – he shows me round the Roc Nation war room. It’s both minimalist (pared back, industrial, clean) and very extra. There are poster-sized prints of the star everywhere. Don’t you have other artists? I ask him. “Yeah, but Rih is my first child,” he tells me. “I’ve been with her from day one.”

Rihanna is surprised by the photos, too. Her arrival is announced by a commotion outside the door, where she has spotted a grand, photographic triptych of herself from her seventh album, _Unapologetic_. In the pictures, her hair is in the black pixie crop synonymous with the record, and she’s at different stages of lighting a cigarette. “You copied that from me!” she playfully accuses Jay of the artwork. When she notices me, she goes a bit shy, entering the room with more of a tentative step than a regal sweep. I go and give her a hug, and she looks grateful for the icebreaker, then stands back, lavishing praise on my braids, telling _me_ I am beautiful. “But you are _Rihanna_,” I want to scream. “Officially, frequently, described as the most beautiful woman in the _world_. I have spent years admiring you…”

That Rihanna is, in real life, bashfully generous in new situations, only adds to the addictive quality of her charm. I can’t stop looking at her. She’s wearing the two-tone oversized trench-parka from her latest Fenty drop – a calf-length khaki coat with contrasting oversized pockets and hood, plus a drawstring waist for the trademark curvy silhouette. In her ears are simple diamond studs, her hair in asymmetric cornrows, with one sweeping elegantly away from her face. Eventually, she peels off the coat to reveal a black Balenciaga tracksuit, her imposing presence rendering it somehow majestic. She looks like a woman who has mastered living in her own skin, who has nothing to hide.

As we start to settle in, Brown takes Rihanna over to a digital monitor that measures her reach in real time. Imagine the wall-mounted terminals financial traders use to gauge the markets, only this is the market of Riri. According to Brown’s data, in the past seven days her social media following has grown by 0.1 per cent, taking it to 339.7 million, while her Twitter, Instagram and Facebook mentions sit at 734,000, meaning 2.9 billion accounts worldwide currently have eyes on Rihanna.

Many of the messages are wishing her a happy birthday – the week before we meet, she turned 32. But most are referencing her recent speech at the NAACP Image Awards, which took place in Pasadena, California. As she accepted the President’s Award, previous recipients of which include Muhammad Ali, she issued a powerful demand. 

“We can’t let the desensitivity seep in. How many of us in this room have colleagues and partners and friends from other races, sexes, religions?” she asked, before invoking some of the tragedies that have become closely associated with the Black Lives Matter movement. “When we’re marching and protesting and posting about the Michael Brown Jrs and the Atatiana Jeffersons of the world, tell your friends to _pull up_!”

My feed was alive, too, not just with praise for Rihanna’s message, but for the poise and grace of its delivery; many commenting on how proud they felt to watch her journey from sun-kissed island-beats siren to businesswoman, creative and activist. Rihanna says she hasn’t watched her speech back yet. “I can’t listen to my voice, you know.” I’m taken aback by the idea that Rihanna, her voice omnipresent in our culture, shares the broadcaster’s familiar dread at hearing herself speak. 

“Oh, I’m nervous before even getting in the car to go to something,” she says. “It can be devastating. And when I pull up to the red carpet, I’m like…” she imitates crisis breathing. “Are you kidding me? I left the Grammys one time. Left! In the middle of my hair and make-up. My hair half up, half of my lash on…” It was 2016 and she had been due to perform “Kiss It Better” from her _Anti_ album. At the time she was said to have left because of issues with her voice, but anxiety can be just as flooring. She laughs about it now, but she wants me to know it’s harder for her than it looks. “Being on camera, being in a room full of celebrities is still not normal for me, by the way.”

Rihanna is, she believes, at the beginning of a new era, conscious of a new decade and her own proliferating identities. Foremost is a description she uses with ease: “businesswoman”. As we speak, she is poised to release a long anticipated new album, to cement the success of her new luxury fashion house Fenty Maison (the first female-fronted LVMH brand created from scratch), to mark the continued ascendance of her lingerie brand Savage x Fenty and make-up industry game-changer Fenty Beauty, which is imminently expanding into skincare.

In all these endeavours, she is utterly nomadic, juggling her business concerns while living between London, where she feels at her most creative; Paris, where she is most “fashion”; Barbados, where she is closest to family; and Mexico, where she is most relaxed. “I just love Mexico. I really need to do my DNA test,” Rihanna laughs. Maybe you were Mexican in a past life? “Yeah,” she smiles, “maybe I was an agave plant.” I ask her if she likes agave. “Er, no,” she says, as if that’s a stupid question. “I like tequila.”

Here of all places, at her record company’s offices, it’s hard to ignore the small matter of her next music project – nicknamed R9, because it will be her ninth album – the absence and delay of which has been tirelessly debated by her army of stans, The Navy. “I can’t say when I’m going to drop,” she says (it could even be out by the time you read this). “But I am very aggressively working on music,” she adds, coyly.

What can we expect? “I don’t want my albums to feel like themes,” she says, taking a sip of wine. “There are no rules. There’s no format. There’s just good music, and if I feel it, I’m putting it out.” Does that mean that, contrary to reports, it’s not going to be a reggae album, I ask, trying to hide my disappointment. Rihanna chuckles. “Oh no, that is happening,” she reassures me. But on this, as in life, she won’t be pinned down. “I feel like I have no boundaries. I’ve done everything – I’ve done all the hits, I’ve tried every genre – now I’m just, I’m wide open. I can make anything that I want.” 

This partly explains why Rihanna appears to have found a counter-intuitive safe haven in the relentless worlds of fashion and beauty. Launching Fenty Maison last year made her the first black woman to lead a major luxury fashion house. “There are so many firsts [in the creation of Fenty],” wrote _The_ _New York Times_when the announcement was made, “it’s hard to keep track.” 

Fenty Maison’s look is peak Rihanna, the personification of what playwright Jeremy O Harris called a “casual immensity”. Its style blends Barbados, Brooklyn, Brixton and Bel Air, and somehow makes everything feel disruptive, an effect greater than the sum of its collective knit-dress or parachute-boot parts. One of her missions has been to subvert the usual luxury fashion model, and to “drop” new pieces directly to consumers on the Fenty website, rather than waiting six months from catwalk to sale. It seemed like a good idea at the time, she tells me. “It is so easy to put something together for a runway, because you have six months to perfect it in production. It’s so much more challenging to create something in a short amount of time and it be perfect.”

Of course, it has to be perfect. “I refuse to release anything that is not up to par with my quality level,” she says. “The angle of a hem, the size of a sleeve, the stitch… If it’s not the right stitch that I want.”

The first collection was an ode to the Grandassa Models – young black women who, in New York from the early 1960s, promoted the Black is Beautiful movement with natural hair and Afrocentric clothing. To coincide with the launch she shared a vintage image, taken by influential photographer Kwame Brathwaite, on her Instagram. It showed models in Harlem on Marcus Garvey Day, positioned in front of a poster that read: “Buy Black.”

“Being the first black woman to lead a luxury house, especially under LVMH, it was a huge deal to see him just encourage people to buy black,” Rihanna tells me. “I felt connected to it, and knowing why really made me feel like there’s no way I can ignore this.”

Perhaps it’s because there is as much a political message as there is a fashion mission behind Fenty Maison that the designer feels her bar for quality must be set unambiguously high. The first pieces for 2020 were themed “freedom”, and worn by a cast that the brand described as “beautifully free and fearless creatives”: Amy Sall, an Afro-diasporic cultural entrepreneur and activist; Kai-Isaiah Jamal, a trans model; Alexandra Genova, a journalist of Native American heritage; and Amrit, an artist and musician who used to live on the streets.

In fact, Rihanna’s connections are more personal and complex than they are often portrayed. It is well documented that the star was born and raised in Barbados, but her mother, Monica, was an immigrant to the Caribbean island from Guyana, the former British colony in South America. Rihanna tells me that Guyanese immigrants were unpopular in Barbados when she was growing up. “The Guyanese are like the Mexicans of Barbados,” she says. “So I identify – and that’s why I really relate and empathise with Mexican people or Latino people, who are discriminated against in America. I know what it feels like to have the immigration come into your home in the middle of the night and drag people out.”

“Not my mother, my mother was legal,” she is careful to clarify, “but let’s just say I know what that fight looks like. I’ve witnessed it. I’ve been in it. I was probably, what, eight-years-old when I experienced that in the middle of the night. So I know how disheartening it is for a child – and if that was my parent that was getting dragged out of my house, I can guarantee you that my life would have been a shambles.”

“So when I see these injustices happening, it’s hard to turn a blind eye,” Rihanna continues. “It’s hard to pretend it’s not happening. The things that I refuse to stay silent on, these are things that I genuinely believe in.”

And not just in America. Living in London has, Rihanna says, given her a different perspective on the global struggle against racism and injustice. “I think police brutality is probably extremely severe in America, but racism is alive everywhere. _Everywhere_,” she emphasises. “It’s the same [in the UK]. It’s either blatant, which is becoming more and more of a norm, or it’s underlying, where people don’t even know they’re being obvious about it. You know, it’s just a subconscious layer that’s embedded from their entire core.”

It’s the first sense I get in person that Rihanna’s gentle manner belies a steeliness, a sense not of her brand or a strategy to impress but of the values that actually make her tick. Her scale as a change-maker is a phenomenon of the age. When her lingerie company Savage x Fenty staged its first fashion show at New York Fashion Week last year, it was a case study in smart product design and clever pricing; when you first sign up, you are offered two bras for £29, full-price sets start at £15. But the real change – witnessed at its immersive launch show, which also streamed on Amazon – is who can, and who would want, to buy it. 

From the start, Savage x Fenty, which ships to 210 countries, asserted its relevance to a wide range of women – be they trans, disabled or curvy – by casting models from a variety of communities. It doesn’t feel like tokenism when Rihanna does it. Even before the brand launched, fans knew it would offer sizes from XS to 3XL, while placing itself on the right side of that treacherous line between exploiting female sexuality and convincing us that dressing it up in scalloped lace bras, sheer, racy shorts and crotchless bikinis is an act of empowerment. It is already said to be worth an estimated $150 million. 

Admittedly, this is relatively small fry compared with Fenty Beauty, which Rihanna founded almost three years ago and is now a market colossus worth some $3 billion. What’s more, “the Fenty effect” – other make-up brands, long guilty of neglecting women of colour by offering few, if any, deeper shades, suddenly upped their diversity game – helped to establish 40 shades as a new industry standard. But Rihanna is reluctant to celebrate herself. “I’m shocked by people saying, ‘Oh my god, what made you think of making make-up for black girls?’” She continues, “I’m like, ‘What? You thought this was like, a marketing strategy? Like I’m a genius?’ It’s shocking most of the time,” she says. “Then it turns into disappointment that this is groundbreaking right now. In my mind, this was just normal.” 

Is it really true that she rewrites all of the copy on Fenty Beauty product labels? “Oh yeah! I write all of the copy for the websites, the product descriptions, product names, the colour names…” she confirms. Doesn’t she have a huge team doing all this for her? “I do have a huge team, but I just don’t necessarily think their tone is mine. I’d feel like a fraud selling something that I can’t stand by.” 

Next up, the launch of her full skincare line, Fenty Skin. So far fans have had to content themselves with a Pro Kiss’r Scrub and Balm “lip prep” duo, and her bestselling shimmering Body Lava oil. But Rihanna says she has had to push herself to achieve the same level of perfection. “Skincare, it’s the truth. It either works or it doesn’t. There’s nowhere to hide.” For a moment she looks concerned.


----------



## djuna1

For the last three years, Rihanna has mostly lived in London, where she says she loves to record music and generally create. The notorious party girl is a little less committed these days, and she takes it upon herself to provide a disclaimer as to why, when she does go out, it’s with the fanciest of crowds. “I like it because they’re too bougie to give a **** about me. When I walk into those places, I am invisible. And nothing makes me feel better than being invisible.” Where would she like to be going if visibility weren’t an issue? “I’d rather go to Brixton,” she laughs. “But if I do that now, and I try to get some Jamaican food, it’s going to be an event, you know? So if I want a night off, I go hang with the people I would never hang with. And I just, I’m just in my bubble. Which I really enjoy about London.”

She says that she can feel that this is the beginning of a new phase. Her long-term relationship with the Saudi billionaire businessman Hassan Jameel (conducted largely away from the media’s obsessive gaze) recently ended, and her attitude is no-nonsense. “Since I turned 32, I’m realising life is really short,” she says. “You don’t have a lot of time to tolerate ****, you know? You put so much on your plate. When you’re overwhelmed, you need to start cutting things out. And I’m overwhelmed too much,” she says. “What’s happening now is that I’m going back to black and white. My grey area is shutting down.”

Rihanna’s plate is full and spinning. It’s now close to 4am, and whether it’s her Fenty Match Stix concealer, or her famous energy levels, she shows no signs of fatigue. She explains her views on her work-life balance – ie that there isn’t one, because the two things are the same. Her team, a core group of women who are as sociable as they are serious, work where she works, which is everywhere. In place of the partying at night, she now simply chooses to work with a drink in her hand.

“It’s true,” Rihanna laughs. “We will work and work and work. And then we get to this plateau and we’re like, ‘OK, we’re either going to bed or we could keep working.’ And then we’re like, ‘Hey, is it shot o’clock?’ Then everybody takes a shot. Then we’re like, ‘OK, we need to pick it up.’ Everybody does a shot of espresso, then we turn some music on and then we’re like, ‘Keep working.’” I can’t keep a look of concern from my face. Is that sustainable? “Oh, no!” she exclaims. “I’m working like this now so that I don’t have to in the future.”

“I know I will want to live differently,” she continues. The main difference she has in mind is children. When I ask her where she sees herself in 10 years, she says, in a distinctively Bajan tone of disbelief, “Ten years? I’ll be 42! I’ll be _ancient_.” She playfully ignores my outrage (I’m almost 40 myself) at this idea. “I’ll have kids – three or four of ’em.”

And if you haven’t met the right person, I venture, would you do it on your own? “Hell, yeah,” comes the unequivocal response. “I feel like society makes me want to feel like, ‘Oh, you got it wrong…’ They diminish you as a mother if there’s not a dad in your kids’ lives. But the only thing that matters is happiness, that’s the only healthy relationship between a parent and a child. That’s the only thing that can raise a child truly, is love.”

It all boils down to love for Rihanna. Fenty Beauty is, she says, one long love letter to her mother – who, when she was a child, she would watch apply make-up. Yet, I’m left trying to understand how this person who, from the age of 15, grew up under the toxic pressures of fame and press scrutiny, seems so unaffected, so full of light. 

It seems the truth for Rihanna is she is the one that got away. “You’re supposed to go down this road – it’s a matter of time. You’re a child star. You’re a one-hit wonder,” she says, wistfully. “All these things just seep into you, and after a while it got me to this place of, like, I turned into a savage. Young Hollywood? That was nothing new to me. That was my house.”

Dawn is approaching now, and I begin to grasp that I have spent the night with a woman who is honest – with the world and with herself. And it is this quality that not only sets Rihanna apart, but may well be the secret to her success. “I’ve always searched for what I can hold on to in terms of sanity and loyalty. I’ve always searched for what’s real.”  

Vogue UK


----------



## 1249dcnative

She's so beautiful; straight no chaser. Pure, raw, beauty.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She’s come such a long way from her racist mean girl days. Nice to see a young celeb find their way because so many end up on a downward rather than upward trajectory.


----------



## limom

Rihanna racist?
What?


----------



## djuna1

*Rihanna, Jack Dorsey Donate $4.2 Million to Help Domestic Violence Victims Affected by COVID-19 Quarantine*

_By_ Todd Spangler

Rihanna and Jack Dorsey, CEO of Twitter and Square, are teaming up to help victims of domestic violence in Los Angeles affected by the stay-at-home order during the coronavirus pandemic.

Rihanna’s Clara Lionel Foundation (CLF) and Dorsey on Thursday announced a joint grant to the Mayor’s Fund for Los Angeles to address the current crisis among domestic violence victims in the city. CLF and Dorsey are each committing $2.1 million for a total of $4.2 million.

According to the announcement, while CLF and Dorsey have launched the effort first in L.A., “victims of domestic violence exist all across the world, so this is just the beginning.”

Earlier this week, Dorsey announced that he was allocating $1 billion of his equity in Square to help fund COVID-19 relief efforts. Once the coronavirus crisis has passed, Dorsey said, he intends to dedicate the fund to supporting girls’ health and education initiatives and universal basic income (UBI) pilot programs.

Last week, CLF and Jay-Z’s Shawn Carter Foundation (SCF) announced $2 million in grants to COVID-19 response efforts to support undocumented workers, the children of front-line health workers and first responders, and incarcerated, elderly and homeless populations in New York City and Los Angeles. And in March, CLF announced $5 million in grants to on-the-ground partners working on the front lines of the coronavirus response to protect and prepare vulnerable and marginalized communities in the U.S., Caribbean and in Africa.

The $4.2 million in funding from Rihanna’s CLF and Dorsey will provide 10 weeks of support including shelter, meals and counseling for individuals and their children in Los Angeles suffering from domestic violence at a time when shelters are full and incidents are on the rise.

According to the Los Angeles Housing Authority, about 90 people per week (not including their children) have been turned away from domestic violence shelters in L.A. since the city’s Safer at Home Order was issued March 19. At a cost of approximately $125 per day, the grant will cover housing and food for 90 domestic violence victims per week, with an additional 90 victims every week thereafter for 10 weeks.

CLF, founded in 2012 by Robyn “Rihanna” Fenty, with community-based leaders and organizations around the world developing approaches to education and emergency response and preparedness. CLF will continue to be engaged in COVID-19 response efforts and is accepting donations via its website: claralionelfoundation.org.

Variety


----------



## limom

Her father has been diagnosed with Cov 19.
https://www.perthnow.com.au/enterta...tilator-as-he-battled-covid-19-ng-b881516288z


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Her father has been diagnosed with Cov 19.
> https://www.perthnow.com.au/enterta...tilator-as-he-battled-covid-19-ng-b881516288z



I didn't know she sued him last year.


----------



## bisousx

So it’s true that the ultra rich are stockpiling ventilators.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> So it’s true that the ultra rich are stockpiling ventilators.


If you are mechanically inclined, you can make your own for about $100.
MIT has plans and instructions....
But yes, well off people can buy their own, it is about $25k.


----------



## Chloe302225

bisousx said:


> So it’s true that the ultra rich are stockpiling ventilators.



I highly doubt that this story is true. He and the truth are not good friends and he been caught out more than once. The biggest hole in this story is that he was release from quarantine after 4 days. Barbados has a mandatory 14 day quarantine, there is no way he was released after 4 days.

Looks like the story changes based on who he talking to according to 1 of the local newspapers.
https://www.nationnews.com/nationnews/news/244941/-faults-fenty-story


----------



## djuna1

*Fenty Skin: Rihanna's New Skincare Line Is Coming Soon*

_By_ Amy Lee

Rihanna is launching a skincare line, Fenty Skin.

The pop star and beauty mogul announced the exciting news on Tuesday, sharing a video of her using the upcoming products on Instagram. Now Fenty fanatics will be able to prep their skin before using Fenty Beauty products like Match Stix and Gloss Bombs. 

In the teaser, RiRi is gorgeous and glowing as she applies multiple skincare products, which look similar to a foam cleanser, serum and sunscreen. Each product is packaged in sleek, lilac Fenty Skin bottles. 

Fenty Skin, "the new culture of skincare," according to the brand, is set to release on July 31. For early access on July 29, sign up on the Fenty Skin website. 



Rihanna launched her makeup brand, Fenty Beauty, in 2017, which became an instant hit with its trend-setting, innovative products and expansive range of foundation shades for all skin tones. The megastar also has a lingerie line, Savage X Fenty, featured in a glitzy, star-studded fashion show last fall.

etonline.com


----------



## djuna1




----------



## djuna1




----------



## djuna1




----------



## Compass Rose

I feel like I just opened a bag of Cheetos and it exploded.


----------



## MidAtlantic

She is such a stunner. All. The. Time. Damn.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Compass Rose said:


> I feel like I just opened a bag of Cheetos and it exploded.


Yeah, but somehow she makes it look amazing!


----------



## zinacef

limom said:


> If you are mechanically inclined, you can make your own for about $100.
> MIT has plans and instructions....
> But yes, well off people can buy their own, it is about $25k.


This is crazy!  So you buy your vent and if you need it you can ask your fam to bring it the hospital—- (I’m familiar with most brands) and I guess, the RT just needs to read the operational manual so they can work it ? Any  medical device that’s new to us, we have to attend classes to learn how to safely use it. And with the height of the pandemic as they say—— we ain’t got no time for that—- we ain’t got no people to work on it. I guess, if you have the money you can get  anything and that includes ventilator. I just can imagine patients bringing their Dyson ventilator , for sure that will cause confusion as we only know dyson vacuums.


----------



## djuna1

*Rihanna on Working From Home, Dressing for Zoom, and Savage x Fenty’s Epic New Show*
BY JANELLE OKWODU

In case you were wondering, Rihanna has been doing just fine during lockdown. At times it feels like the beauty mogul, fashion designer, multiplatinum musician, and occasional actress has done everything a person can do, but 2020 allowed her to tackle a new challenge: relaxation. “What I’ve appreciated most is having a still spirit,” she shared over Zoom from Los Angeles. On set into the wee hours doing promos, Rihanna still manages to look Fenty fresh in a black belted leather jacket and lacy bra top. The vibe is glam-goth and arguably the chicest thing to ever grace Zoom. Though she’s clearly mastered above-the-waist dressing, she’d rather discuss the advantages this year’s reset has provided: “Just quieting my spirit and listening to what God and the universe are presenting me.” The calm is enviable—her glow is evident even through the pixilation of a video chat—but even more impressive is how the star put her months of quiet to good use. After simultaneously breaking the mold for lingerie-themed television events and revitalizing New York Fashion Week with her first broadcasted Savage x Fenty show last year, Rihanna was ready to do it again. Her second streamed extravaganza (and third runway show) promises to break the internet when it debuts on Amazon Prime this week, but raising the bar for entertainment in the middle of a global crisis is no small feat. “It’s definitely been an unusual process,” she says. “We’re in wild, uncharted times right now, and we’re all just trying to figure it out [because] everything has been flipped on its head.”

The restrictions brought about by the coronavirus pandemic have forced everyone in fashion to think outside the box when it comes to presenting collections. Fashion month has had its mini films, interactive look books, and even puppets. Still, Rihanna wanted to preserve the thrill of a live-action experience, while keeping things safe for cast and crew. With multiple sets, performances from Travis Scott, Rosalía, and Bad Bunny, along with an array of dance sequences, the show merges concert and catwalk seamlessly. The logistics of the shoot at the Los Angeles convention center required months of consideration to bring the international array of performers together. Normally, Rihanna would tackle each step personally, but COVID-19 made that impossible. She says: “I want to have my hands physically on everything, and now it’s all being sent by email, pictures, and video, so it’s different,” she says of the shift to digital. “It’s kind of annoying for a control freak like me!” Whereas the planning for last year’s event was handled in person, this time around all preproduction took place via Zoom and FaceTime. “Whether it was rehearsals or meetings for the creative, dancers, and models, everything had to be done virtually,” she explains. “There are a lot of moving parts, and we wanted to make sure everyone was healthy first and foremost. With the global pandemic, it’s tough, but we’re tough cookies, and we love a challenge!”

That mentality carries over into the star’s daily routine; if anyone can espouse the virtues of working from home, it’s Rihanna. “I’m just lounging around, bumming out, and loving it,” she says of her time in lockdown, which she’s spent between California and Mexico. Of course, the Rihanna version of a lazy day is wildly productive. In 2020, she’s expanded into skin care, launched her fashion brand’s first shoe collaboration, and teased her highly anticipated ninth studio album—a lot to accomplish from the comfort of a living room. Naturally, she wore Savage x Fenty throughout, but her staples are more low-key than one might expect. “Robes are my new uniform,” she says with a laugh. “It’s comfortable, flexible, and easy. You can have thin ones, thick ones—why do anything else? You’re at home, no makeup, no weave. [I’m] chilling and doing what I have to do. Of course, I’ll put on clothes for a Zoom meeting every now and then.”

Robes may be Rihanna’s current default, but Savage x Fenty’s sexier pieces have still been an essential part of her at-home wardrobe. On Instagram, she regularly updates with peeks at the label’s latest wares, showing off lacy bra tops or posing on her balcony in nothing but transparent briefs and an emerald necklace. Far from contrived, the selfies project effortless sensuality. The ease she brings to those images connects with what she wants all women to experience while wearing one of her creations. In the past, marketing for lingerie was all about unrealistic fantasies, but Rihanna’s vision centers on making everyone feel desirable. “We always want to include women who haven’t felt sexy by society’s terms and expectations,” she explains. “We want them to feel like this is their safe space and hub, that we get it, and are one with them.” To that end, she filled this year’s Savage x Fenty show with even more diversity, and enlisted body-positive superstar Lizzo and 57-year old screen icon Demi Moore to model. “It’s always about being inclusive,” she says. “[The casting] is about who gives me what I want to feel. I don’t care about size, shape, or color; I embrace all types of women.”

For the countless Savage x Fenty fans drawn to the brand for its inclusiveness and bold design, the upcoming show is sure to be a treat. Filled with music, dance, and unapologetic sex appeal, the event arrives when many could use a pick-me-up. The boost that comes from small pleasures like watching a good fashion show on your laptop or wearing a cheeky piece of lingerie isn’t lost on Savage x Fenty’s founder. The year 2020, for all its faults, has found her in a moment of peak creativity and joy—something she’s eager to pay forward. “I’m paying attention to what makes me happy, appreciating the little things and taking advantage of them now that I have time to do them,” she says. “It’s been inspiring [finding] my peace and my happiness; everything flows beautifully from that.”

vogue.com


----------



## djuna1

*Out in New York City on January 19, 2021. *


----------



## purseinsanity

djuna1 said:


> *Out in New York City on January 19, 2021. *


My chest is cold just looking at this picture


----------



## djuna1

*Rihanna and LVMH: Now a Savage Focus*
*Meanwhile, L Catterton, in which LVMH has a stake, is investing in Savage x Fenty, Rihanna's lingerie brand.*

_By_ Miles Socha

Rihanna roiled the fashion scene on Wednesday, revealing that she is pausing her luxury maison with LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton while roaring ahead with her Savage x Fenty lingerie, backed with $115 million in new funding.

The twin developments highlighted the challenges dressy fashion brands have faced amid the pandemic — even megastars aren’t immune — and pointed to more explosive growth in categories like innerwear and beauty.

WWD broke the news that Rihanna and LVMH mutually agreed to pause the Fentyfashion maison, less than two years after the launch.

The brand stopped posting on its Instagram account on Jan. 1, and the last collection drop on Fenty.com dates back to November 2020: nail-heeled footwear in collaboration with one of Rihanna’s favorite shoe designers, Amina Muaddi. It is understood the e-commerce site — the main distribution channel for Fenty fashions — is to go dark by the end of February or early March.

LVMH confirmed the development exclusively to WWD via a brief statement saying: “Rihanna and LVMH have jointly made the decision to put on hold the ready-to-wear activity, based in Europe, pending better conditions.”

According to sources, a skeleton staff remains at the Paris headquarters of Fenty fashions to wind down remaining operations.

Meanwhile, signaling its strong belief in Rihanna and her growing Fenty product universe, LVMH now plans to concentrate on Fenty Beauty and Fenty Skin — and get involved in her successful lingerie venture.

Separately on Wednesday, Savage x Fenty said private equity giant L Catterton, in which LVMH has a stake, led a $115 million Series B fundraising round to support its growth and upcoming expansion into retail.

Launched in 2018 with California-based TechStyle Fashion Group, Rihanna’s lingerie brand posted revenue growth of more than 200 percent last year, and “increased its active VIP member base by more than 150 percent,” Savage x Fenty said in a statement.

The fundraising round also garnered “significant participation” from existing investors such as Marcy Venture Partners, which was cofounded by Jay Z, and Avenir. Savage also mentioned a “number of new investors,” including Sunley House Capital, part of Advent International.

“Savage x Fenty has achieved remarkable success by disrupting the intimates category,” Jon Owsley, co-managing partner of L Catterton’s Growth Fund, said in a statement. “The brand strikes a unique balance between affordability, fashion and comfort, stands deeply for inclusivity and diversity, and has differentiated itself by building an extraordinary level of affinity and unmatched customer loyalty. We believe the opportunities ahead for Savage x Fenty are enormous.”

The 2017 launch of Fenty Beauty included an unprecedented 40 shades of foundation, while her lingerie brand has an extended size offering, including bras from 30A to 42H and panties and sleepwear ranging from XS to 3X. Savage x Fenty has also recently expanded to include men’s basics. 

“LVMH and Rihanna reaffirm their ambition to concentrate on the growth and the long-term development of the Fenty ecosystem focusing on cosmetics, skin care and lingerie,” LVMH and Rihanna added in its statement to WWD.

Late last year, Rihanna was said to be looking for investors to expand Savage x Fenty, running a selective process with Goldman Sachs. On Wednesday, Savage clarified that Goldman acted as exclusive placement agent for the Series B financing, with Rothschild & Co. serving as financial adviser to Savage x Fenty joint venture partners. 

Rihanna is said to be “sad” about having to put her Fenty fashion house on ice, but excited about her brand’s potential in other categories.

The fashion start-up came up against the coronavirus crisis, which kept the music star grounded in Los Angeles, allowing her to be hands-on with Font Beauty and the launch last July of Fenty Skin, both based in California, but estranged from design and development teams in Paris, and production sites in Italy. Rihanna was known to jump on a plane to visit important fabric suppliers and educate herself about garment production.

It is understood that Rihanna and LVMH ultimately decided to “make priorities” and focus on Fenty’s high-flying U.S.-based businesses, with sources describing the launch of Fenty Skin as a “home run.” 

Sources told WWD the pop star and the luxury group have other projects in the pipeline.

Market sources estimate Fenty Skin racked up sales of $30 million in less than four months on its e-store. The brand debuted in Sephora locations this month, and it is also available at Harvey Nichols and Boots in the U.K.

The Fenty fashion house is said to have enjoyed encouraging sales of eyewear, shoes and denim, and found some initial traction in department stores. It is understood Rihanna’s first drop of shoes with Muaddi last July sold out within five days.

But the challenges of creating eight rtw collections a year and running a start-up remotely proved too onerous.

By all accounts, Rihanna’s popularity remains robust, despite the fact that she has not released a new album since 2016 or had many red-carpet opportunities lately. Her personal Instagram account boasts 90.8 million followers.

WWD broke the news in January 2019 that Rihanna, already a wunderkind in color cosmetics via her beauty partnership with LVMH, would enter the fashion arena with her own brand following a stint as Puma’s creative director.

Announced officially in May of that year, LVMH said the Fenty house would be “centered on Rihanna, developed by her and takes shape with her vision in terms of rtw, shoes and accessories, including commerciality and communication of the brand.”

It marked the first time LVMH — whose forte is modernizing legacy brands such as Dior, Louis Vuitton, Givenchy and Bulgari — had launched a fashion brand from scratch since it set up a couture house for Christian Lacroix in 1987.

The project was also uncharacteristically low-key for a group known for lavish fashion shows and splashy advertising campaigns. While there were pop-up events in such marquee stores as Bergdorf Goodman and Galeries Lafayette Champs-Élysées, product launches were quiet affairs announced on Fenty fashion’s website and on social media.

Last fall, LVMH brought in a new managing director who seemed poised to tweak the positioning of Rihanna’s luxury maison. Bastien Renard, who worked for 19 years at Nike in Europe and in the U.S., succeeded Véronique Gebel, a long-standing Louis Vuitton executive from its rtw department conscripted for the launch. It is understood Renard is managing the winding down, and will take up a new assignment within LVMH.

LVMH had hinted things were less than rosy at Fenty when it disclosed third-quarter last October.

“On Fenty fashion, we are obviously still in a launching phase and we have to figure out exactly what is the right offer. It’s not something that is easy. We were starting entirely from scratch,” chief financial officer Jean-Jacques Guiony said at the time. “Obviously, we have the great help from Rihanna on this, but I would say it’s still a work in progress when it comes to really defining what the offer will be. We have successes, we have things that have worked less well, so we have to sort in between the two and really decide what should be the core strengths of the offer in the years to come.”

Robyn Rihanna Fenty holds the titles of founder, chief executive officer and artistic director of Fenty. Jean Baptiste Voisin, chief strategy officer at LVMH, oversaw the launch of the luxury fashion house, whose remaining offerings include $300 hoodies to $900 gladiator sandals.

Most of Rihanna’s fashions, sold principally online at Fenty.com via see-now-buy-now drops, have skewed more to the dressy and designer end of the spectrum.

It is understood that LVMH and Rihanna haven’t ruled out taking a second run at a luxury maison in the future, encouraged by the fact that it was able to attract repeat customers, mostly professional, high-net-worth women who also frequent other luxury brands.

Others are skeptical.

“I have the impression that celebrity-originated brands can be very popular very quickly, but that their staying power is questionable,” said Luca Solca, a luxury goods analyst at Bernstein. 

He noted that the LVMH business is built on heritage brands with staying power, evident in the strong recent performance of Louis Vuitton and Dior. 

“The idea of using LVMH as a platform to incubate and launch smaller brands is in theory fascinating, but is seemingly not working in practice, at least this time,” he said, noting the pandemic certainly hasn’t helped. “Beauty can be a different story, as Sephora has successfully worked as a mother ship for smaller beauty brands to launch and develop. Beauty would also entail lower fixed costs to operate than a fully fledged fashion maison.”

Rihanna has demonstrated a serious interest in, and influence on, fashion — along with formidable design chops and acute instincts — with her three-year stint as the creative director of Puma, energizing the German activewear brand with her Fenty by Puma project, and following it up with successful forays into beauty and lingerie — the former with LVMH-controlled Kendo.

[...]

wwd.com


----------



## djuna1

*Out in Los Angeles on March 19, 2021. *

Vogue


----------



## Lounorada

djuna1 said:


> *Out in Los Angeles on March 19, 2021. *
> 
> Vogue


That Chanel coat


----------



## bag-princess

Rihanna Scoops Up $13.8M Contemporary Casa In Beverly Hills
					

Grammy Award winner and Fenty business mogul Rihanna has just acquired a stunning $13.8 million home in Beverley Hills. Get a sneak peek inside!




					houseandhome.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Did you see the posts ppl
shared of Rihanna on IG at Stop Asian Hate rally! ♥️ her!


----------



## djuna1

*Out in New York on April 5, 2021.*

Tumblr


----------



## bag-princess

Rihanna Showed Off Her Thong, Bustier and Feather-y Heels
					

Take a bow for this one, please.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## bag-princess

They didn know who Rhi Rhi was!?!?










						Video Shows ASAP Rocky and Rihanna Being Refused Entry to Club After Bouncers Claimed They Didn’t Know Them
					

Details here.




					www.xxlmag.com


----------



## djuna1

*Out in Santa Monica in May 2021.*

Vogue


----------



## djuna1

*Out in New York on June 23, 2021. *

GotCeleb


----------



## djuna1

*Outside The Bowery Hotel in New York on June 28, 2021.*

People


----------



## limom

She has such a great body.


----------



## Swanky

She’s list some weight it seems, she does not good!


----------



## djuna1




----------



## lanasyogamama

For real or like Kylie?


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> For real or like Kylie?




you wrong for that!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

If it's true, congrats to her!  She truly is "self made" IMO.  That said, I'm a little surprised how many celebs are suddenly becoming billionaires.  Yesterday I read Reese Witherspoon is selling her production company for a billion, I also read Jessica Alba's Honest company is worth a billion.  Is a billion the new million?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

I don't buy Forbes' idea of a 'billionaire' due to the way they valuate things (on a PR agent's word of mouth!) That being said, Rih is one of the richest black celebrities out there, and I'll toast to that.


----------



## lanasyogamama

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I don't buy Forbes' idea of a 'billionaire' due to the way they valuate things (on a PR agent's word of mouth!) That being said, Rih is one of the richest black celebrities out there, and I'll toast to that.


Yes, what she’s built is incredible.


----------



## bisousx

Rihanna almost went bankrupt awhile back - it’s a great lesson for us not to let setbacks - even daunting ones that seem overwhelming - define our future  We just have to take those hits and keep it moving for better things to come. Good for her.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bisousx said:


> Rihanna almost went bankrupt awhile back - it’s a great lesson for us not to let setbacks - even daunting ones that seem overwhelming - define our future  We just have to take those hits and keep it moving for better things to come. Good for her.


Yeah, but that was due to her manager (or was it her accountant) ripping her off for over $1million during her early days. She didn't have the business/financial acumen  she has now, and her mother (who is an accountant) helped her maneuver out of that mess and get decent financial advisors in her corner.


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> If it's true, congrats to her!  She truly is "self made" IMO.  That said, I'm a little surprised how many celebs are suddenly becoming billionaires.  Yesterday I read Reese Witherspoon is selling her production company for a billion, I also read Jessica Alba's Honest company is worth a billion.  Is a billion the new million?


Worth a billion, what does that mean. Especially since Jessica Alba's Honest Company gets consistently poor reviews and criticism.

Rih does have fashion, cosmetics and music, so she probably is fantastically wealthy.


----------



## bag-princess

Rihanna’s Company Is Being Sued For $10M By An Artist Who Received "Death Threats" After The Wrong Version Of Their Song Containing Islamic Scripture Was Played At A Fenty Fashion Show
					

The anonymous artist of the song claimed in a new lawsuit that she had cautioned Rihanna's team against using it during the show and has since received death threats.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## bag-princess

They are so cute together!  even when he is wearing grandma's quilt off the bed!


----------



## bag-princess

Cindy Crawford returned to the runway at Rihanna's Savage X Fenty fashion show in a daring dress with a thigh-high slit
					

Cindy Crawford appeared at the beginning of Vol. 3 of Rihanna's Savage X Fenty show in a daring teal dress. The show can be streamed on Amazon.




					www.insider.com


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork




----------



## bag-princess

omg - i was right!!!!  it was indeed a quilt off grandma's bed!!!!  just not HIS grandma's bed!! 










						The Quilt A$AP Rocky Wore To The Met Gala May Have Been Made By This Woman's Great-Grandmother - Blavity
					

A woman identified as Sarah is saying the quilt A$AP Rocky wore at the Met Gala last month was her great grandmother's creation. According to People, the California woman said ERL designer Eli Russell Linnetz used the quilt for Rocky's wardrobe after finding it in a thrift store near the...




					blavity.com


----------



## bag-princess

New Republic of Barbados Names Singer Rhianna Its First National Hero - The St Kitts Nevis Observer
					

BRIDGETOWN, Nov 30 (Reuters) – Barbados declared hit singer Rihanna a national hero at its ********** celebrations in her hometown of Bridgetown. This was the first day of the new Republic of Barbados and its hometown girl was center stage. Prime Minister Mia Mottley announced that the...




					www.thestkittsnevisobserver.com


----------



## djuna1

*At the Presidential Inauguration Ceremony on November 30, 2021 in Bridgetown, Barbados. *

Zimbio
*












*


----------



## djuna1

* At the National Independence Honours Ceremony in Barbados on November 30, 2021.*

DailyMail


----------



## purseinsanity

There are rumors she is pregnant with A$AP Rocky's baby.  I wonder if she wore that clingy dress to try to squelch the rumors?


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> There are rumors she is pregnant with A$AP Rocky's baby.  I wonder if she wore that clingy dress to try to squelch the rumors?














						Rihanna Denies Pregnancy Rumors in Very Rihanna Fashion: 'Y'all Breed Me Every Year' - Blavity
					

Musician and makeup mogul Rihanna has been the subject of pregnancy rumors recently, but she's shutting them all down with a cleverly crafted DM. After receiving a DM from one of her fans, named Jen, Rihanna set the record straight, telling the fan that this new rumor isn't anything more than...




					blavity.com


----------



## bag-princess

Meet Rihanna's Brazilian Look-Alike: Priscila Beatrice! - Blavity
					

Have you ever been told that you resemble a famous person? Well, Priscila Beatrice sure has–so much so that she turned her resemblance to  Rihanna  into a  social media  career! Beatrice, who has racked over 350K followers on  Instagram  and 2.2M on  TikTok , proudly markets herself as an...




					blavity.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> Meet Rihanna's Brazilian Look-Alike: Priscila Beatrice! - Blavity
> 
> 
> Have you ever been told that you resemble a famous person? Well, Priscila Beatrice sure has–so much so that she turned her resemblance to  Rihanna  into a  social media  career! Beatrice, who has racked over 350K followers on  Instagram  and 2.2M on  TikTok , proudly markets herself as an...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blavity.com


based on that one photo she does look like Rihanna


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

purseinsanity said:


> There are rumors she is pregnant with A$AP Rocky's baby.  I wonder if she wore that clingy dress to try to squelch the rumors?



Please- according to the tabbies, she's been pregnant and given birth so many times, she'd be able to repopulate Barbados 3 times over with her progeny!


----------



## bag-princess

my girl serving it up for '22!!!










						Rihanna Wears a Glittery Black Gown for New Year's Eve in Barbados
					

The superstar rang in the new year with her boyfriend A$AP Rocky.




					www.harpersbazaar.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

What’s the tea between Ari Fletcher and Ri? I saw something on IG with Vivica A Fox and Lisa Raye but can’t find the back story? I’m not on twitter and I know a lot of stuff goes down there. Haha


----------



## meluvs2shop

meluvs2shop said:


> What’s the tea between Ari Fletcher and Ri? I saw something on IG with Vivica A Fox and Lisa Raye but can’t find the back story? I’m not on twitter and I know a lot of stuff goes down there. Haha


Nvm. I found something on YouTube. I’m too old to know who Ari is but it seems she made some really poor choices in her previous relationships and her discussing it during an interview came back to bite her. Rihanna dropped her from Savage X Fenty.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Nvm. I found something on YouTube. I’m too old to know who Ari is but it seems she made some really poor choices in her previous relationships and her discussing it during an interview came back to bite her. Rihanna dropped her from Savage X Fenty.




yes she was dropped after making some very stupid comments about domestic violence victims and after Rhi Rhi having going through that herself she did not find it amusing or want to be associated with someone who had that attitude.


----------



## bag-princess

Awww  











						A True Love Story: As Rihanna & A$AP Rocky Head Into Year 3 Of Relationship Sources Say They Are ‘Inseparable’
					

Bad Gal Rih Rih and Pretty Flacko are diving deeper into their relationship and things are looking more serious.




					bossip.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

I really hope she has a baby someday!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ask and you shall receive!!!









						Rihanna is PREGNANT! See the first baby bump pics! — Daily Mail
					

Rihanna revealed that she is well into her first pregnancy in photos recently snapped in Harlem. She and A$AP were pictured walking around together.




					apple.news


----------



## Swanky

Cute, but wow so planned to be “caught walking around” lol!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky said:


> Cute, but wow so planned to be “caught walking around” lol!!!


I mean, it’s a full photo shoot!


----------



## bisbee

lanasyogamama said:


> I mean, it’s a full photo shoot!


Yes…obviously this is how she planned her “announcement “!


----------



## purseinsanity

Wasn’t “just a stupid rumor” after all!









						Rihanna Is Pregnant! Singer and Fashion Icon Expecting First Baby with A$AP Rocky
					

Rihanna debuted her baby bump while out in New York City over the weekend with rapper boyfriend A$AP Rocky




					people.com


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> Ask and you shall receive!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rihanna is PREGNANT! See the first baby bump pics! — Daily Mail
> 
> 
> Rihanna revealed that she is well into her first pregnancy in photos recently snapped in Harlem. She and A$AP were pictured walking around together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


That bump is more than just a couple months along.  Obviously when the rumors started in December, she actually was pregnant.  I'm so happy for her!  She may want to hem those jeans though...pregnancy balance isn't always the best.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Ask and you shall receive!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rihanna is PREGNANT! See the first baby bump pics! — Daily Mail
> 
> 
> Rihanna revealed that she is well into her first pregnancy in photos recently snapped in Harlem. She and A$AP were pictured walking around together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news





i am sooooo happy for my girl!!!


----------



## arnott

I'm guessing it's a boy.  How about everyone else?


----------



## sdkitty

they've been together three years?  is he a good guy?  successful in his own right?


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> they've been together three years?  is he a good guy?  successful in his own right?


He's a rapper and music producer.  The first time I heard of him was when he was involved in some kerfuffle in Sweden.  I'm no rap connoisseur though, so he may be more well known than I'm giving him credit for.


----------



## bag-princess

arnott said:


> I'm guessing it's a boy.  How about everyone else?




i'm not sure about it yet but...........i am just living to see what her maternity style is going to be!! i can't wait to see how she will do her thing the rhi rhi way!  just like the announcement and i am so here for it!!


----------



## bag-princess

bisbee said:


> Yes…obviously this is how she planned her “announcement “!




exactly!  it's like "duh" do people really think she was just walking around with her belly out and someone happened to take a photo?    she announced it how she wanted WHEN she wanted.


----------



## MiniMabel

I'm in the minority here, I am sure, but I don't think its cute or cool at all to be walking around that way exposing a pregnancy. It's attention-seeking. What happened to class?  Yes, be happy and proud, that's absolutely right, but the narcissic way things are done these days is very unedifying. JMO, of course, we are all different.


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> exactly!  it's like "duh" do people really think she was just walking around with her belly out and someone happened to take a photo?    she announced it how she wanted WHEN she wanted.



I loved Rihanna’s pregnancy announcement! So sassy and way more interesting than a typical boring social media post or however us peasants do it lol


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> I loved Rihanna’s pregnancy announcement! So sassy and way more interesting than a typical *boring social media post or however us peasants do it lol*




exactly!!!   were they really expecting some boring announcement???  they should have known better and i loved it too!


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> That bump is more than just a couple months along.  Obviously when the rumors started in December, she actually was pregnant.  I'm so happy for her!  She may want to hem those jeans though...pregnancy balance isn't always the best.


I heard that she is like 6 months along or something like that.


ETA: I'm not a fan of A$AP.,he's just my cup of tea.


----------



## bag-princess

ok Ladies - what do you think - boy or girl?









						Rihanna Shares First Instagram Photo of Her Baby Bump Days After Announcing Pregnancy
					

Rihanna showed off her baby bump in a new photo posted to Instagram on Wednesday.




					people.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> ok Ladies - what do you think - boy or girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rihanna Shares First Instagram Photo of Her Baby Bump Days After Announcing Pregnancy
> 
> 
> Rihanna showed off her baby bump in a new photo posted to Instagram on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


I’m hoping girl!!


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I’m hoping girl!!


imagine how she could dress up a little girl.  Girls are much more fun to dress than boys.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> I’m hoping girl!!



i hope she has a mini rih rih too!  i would love to see that.




sdkitty said:


> imagine how she could dress up a little girl.  Girls are much more fun to dress than boys.




no ma'am!  i prayed for little boys - i did not want to deal with all the things i see women go through with little girls.  i loved being able to put them in a nice tshirt,jeans and a pair of Nike and we were out the door.  i am not the "pink and girly" type of woman at all.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i hope she has a mini rih rih too!  i would love to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no ma'am!  i prayed for little boys - i did not want to deal with all the things i see women go through with little girls.  i loved being able to put them in a nice tshirt,jeans and a pair of Nike and we were out the door.  i am not the "pink and girly" type of woman at all.


yes, there are other things to consider besides dressing them up 
a lot of people feel boys are easier, less temperamental


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> *yes, there are other things to consider besides dressing them up*
> a lot of people feel boys are easier, less temperamental




ain't that the truth!


----------



## bag-princess

they are dragging drake now!  he unfollowed rih rih after her announcement. 

As for Drake unfollowing Rihanna, Rick Ross hopped in the conversation to offer his remedy for the pain by plugging his chicken franchise, simply commenting:



> "@Wingstop"













						Drake Unfollows Rihanna & A$AP Rocky, Rick Ross Chimes In
					

Rick Ross did his best to make light of the situation.




					www.hotnewhiphop.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

This is exciting news for her!


----------



## djuna1

*Out in Los Angeles on February 6, 2022.













*
dailymail.co.uk


----------



## purseinsanity

djuna1 said:


> *Out in Los Angeles on February 6, 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> dailymail.co.uk


Yeah, nope, not my favorite look.


----------



## bag-princess

djuna1 said:


> *Out in Los Angeles on February 6, 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> dailymail.co.uk




i don't care what she wears - i am HERE for it.  she is obviously loving every moment of being pregnant with her first child.


----------



## MiniMabel

djuna1 said:


> *Out in Los Angeles on February 6, 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> dailymail.co.uk




Words fail me.


----------



## bag-princess

Rihanna Says Being Fashionable While Pregnant Is a 'Challenge,' But Also Fun: 'I'm Enjoying It'
					

"I'm enjoying having not to worry about covering up my tummy," Rihanna — who is pregnant with her first baby with boyfriend A$AP Rocky — told PEOPLE at the Fenty Beauty Universe Event




					people.com


----------



## djuna1

Vogue US


----------



## djuna1

*At her brand new Savage X Fenty store at the Westfield Culver City in Los Angeles on February, 2022.*

DailyMail


----------



## bag-princess

djuna1 said:


> Vogue US





my girl looks so happy!!   and they look so good together!


----------



## bag-princess

Rihanna & A$AP Rocky Stun Shoppers At Her L.A. Store
					

Expectant Rihanna showed up at her Savage X Fenty store in Westfield Culver City mall in Los Angeles, with her beau, A$AP Rocky.




					theblast.com


----------



## bag-princess

Rihanna Gets Adorable Gift From A$AP Rocky & It's A Must-See | iHeart
					

Her fans gushed over the sweet photos the mother-to-be shared on Instagram. | iHeart




					www.iheart.com


----------



## limom

Did she disclose the sex of the baby?
This couple if off the chain hot.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Did she disclose the sex of the baby?
> This couple if off the chain hot.




i just love seeing them together!  no she has not said anything about the baby's gender yet.


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> ok Ladies - what do you think - boy or girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rihanna Shares First Instagram Photo of Her Baby Bump Days After Announcing Pregnancy
> 
> 
> Rihanna showed off her baby bump in a new photo posted to Instagram on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com




I said in my previous post.  Boy!


----------



## limom

I think boy too, she carries low.


----------



## bag-princess

Happy Birthday to my favorite bad girl!! What a year it will be!!


----------



## MidAtlantic

She is just a million kinds of stunning, along with being smart and business-savvy. A$AP Rocky hit the damn jackpot.  So did their soon-to-be-born little one.


----------



## bag-princess

rih rih says she doesn't give a fat fig about "being chubby"!  she is loving being pregnant and it gives her the perfect fashion accessory - her growing baby bump!  she ain't trying to hide it/cover it up.  i love it!










						Rihanna Just Traded in Her Crop Top for a Sheer Minidress
					

Rihanna knows how to take a dramatic look from day to night.




					www.glamour.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

She’s the best!


----------



## bag-princess

people will learn one day not to mess with the queen - she ain't having it!!     being pregnant only makes it worse!  you don't dare.

to cut to the chase - the interaction is below the second pic of her with the fur.










						Rihanna's Priceless Reply To A Fan's Diss Has Twitter Bowing Down - The List
					

Rihanna's priceless reply to a fan's diss has Twitter bowing down. The iconic singer had the perfect comeback when someone hurled a diss at her at an event.




					www.thelist.com


----------



## bag-princess

Rihanna sparkles, shows off baby bump in stunning two-piece look
					

The singer showed off another stunning maternity look during an event celebrating her brand Fenty Beauty's launch at Ulta Beauty.




					www.today.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love that’s she’s showing off a realistic pregnancy body


----------



## Silverplume

“No s**t.”
I don’t think “queenly” is an apt description of R’s behavior and that was not in any way a remarkable fan interaction or response. Are people just that desperate for _somebody_ to admire? Look harder.


----------



## bag-princess

Silverplume said:


> “No s**t.”
> I don’t think “queenly” is an apt description of R’s behavior and that was not in any way a remarkable fan interaction or response. Are people just that desperate for _somebody_ to admire? Look harder.


----------



## limom

rihanna carnaval - Search
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## bag-princess

Pregnant Rihanna Doppelganger Causes A Scene In Brazil
					

The Rihanna lookalike let fans touch her belly and landed on the local news




					www.bet.com


----------



## djuna1




----------



## bag-princess

djuna1 said:


>





i love how much she loves being pregnant.  i did too but if anyone came near me with a camera i would have popped them in the eye!!!


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## djuna1

*Oh, Baby! Rihanna’s Plus One*

Photographed by Annie Leibovitz






BY CHIOMA NNADI

Caviar Kaspia, perched on the second floor of a Haussmannian building overlooking the Place de la Madeleine in the 8th arrondissement, in the chicest of Parisian neighborhoods, has somehow defied the odds by being one of the coolest hangouts this side of the Seine for close to a hundred years. Virtually every important name in fashion—Yves Saint Laurent, John Galliano, Tom Ford, the list is endless—has been a regular at one time or another. The cult eatery is a favorite haunt of Rihanna’s too, and it’s been three years since she was last in town. She’s in the mood for restaurant hopping—it’s Friday night of Fashion Week, after all, practically New Year’s Eve—and Caviar Kaspia is her last and most important stop.

When I show up for our planned rendezvous, close to midnight, the place is buzzing. The room has all the charm of an intimate 1920s salon, though right now many of its Old World trappings—glass cabinets filled with 19th-century silverware and Limoges porcelain—have been transformed thanks to a two-week-long takeover by Off-White. As a tribute to the brand’s late founder, Virgil Abloh, who was a regular here too, a blue neon sign with the words “imaginary dinner” hangs over the bar, complete with the designer’s trademark quotation marks. Even the waiter uniforms have been replaced with sleek Off-White lab coats and Nike sneakers.

I scan the room for signs of a celebrity entourage. Anitta, the Brazilian pop star, is holding court by the impressively draped windows, flitting from table to table in a crystal-studded mini. By the looks of it, Rihanna and her crew have yet to arrive—because when has timekeeping ever been her strong suit? Then I notice the host is beckoning me from the far side of the restaurant. Turns out Rihanna is already here, ensconced in a corner by herself, waiting.

“I know the skirt is Junya, but girl, can I ask who makes that denim jacket?” she says as I approach her table. Nothing escapes Rihanna’s exacting eye, especially not when it comes to fashion. I tell her it’s Junya too, an archive piece from an earlier collection that I recently scored on The RealReal. “It’s good,” she says, nodding approvingly. She’s curled up on the banquette in an oversized khaki parka with a slinky turquoise catsuit beneath, a look I recognize from Stella McCartney’s last show. Her shoe of choice? A four-inch stiletto heel. Like all the best moments in her style repertoire, the outfit is a study in opposites—sexy, cool, sophisticated—and worn with her characteristic ease. In fact, for a very brief moment, with her hair swept away from her face in a loose bun, subtly glossed lips, and a dusting of gold makeup, I almost miss the baby bump. “As much as it’s happening, it’s also not happening,” she says, patting her belly, only partially visible above the table. “Sometimes I’ll walk past my reflection and be like, _Oh ****!_”

We settle in and she persuades me to order the house’s famous dish: baked potato topped with caviar, an indulgence she enjoyed before she was pregnant. She’s already had a bite to eat, but I came hungry. These days, she says, her cravings tend more sweet than salty. “I usually hate desserts, but all of a sudden you come close to me with a chocolate-covered donut and you’ve got my heart forever,” she says, giggling. Tangerines are a thing too. She eats them by the dozen, sprinkled with salt. _Yes, salt._ “It has to be with salt and only with salt, because in Barbados we take our fruits to the ocean and soak them,” she insists. “Trust me, it really is _a thing._”
It’s obvious how happy she is to be here right now—how much she’s loving the simple fact of being out in the world. Since she and her partner A$AP Rocky, 33, announced they were expecting in late January, the 34-year-old superstar has embraced her time as a mom-to-be with an irrepressible joie de vivre. “I think I even say yes to more now because I know it will be different on the other side of this,” she tells me. “At first I expected some magical change, but really I remain who I am.” In other words, “none of the dials are turned down.”

Over the last two weeks, she’s changed something profound in fashion—single-handedly rewriting the rules of pregnancy dressing with one jaw-dropping style maneuver after another. She made her grand entrance to fashion month at Gucci in Milan with Rocky at her side, sweeping onto the front row bump-forward in a lace-and-latex crop top, low-slung satin pants embroidered with a dragon motif, and a metallic headpiece that recalled an Egyptian queen. (Onlookers wondered if the sizable Gucci trunk her rapper boyfriend was carrying might actually be the couple’s hospital bag.) She ramped things up again in Paris, gliding into the Off-White show dressed in the brand’s baby pink leather minidress, heeled sandals laced up to the knee, and a dramatic floor-sweeping shearling coat seen on the runway at Diesel less than 72 hours earlier.

Arguably the peak of her rule-breaking maternity style thus far, though, has been the little black dress she wore to Dior. Sometime before the show, Rihanna and her stylist Jahleel Weaver made the decision to remove the lining of the lace Dior cocktail frock, leaving it completely transparent. “Rihanna is just so fearless, so for me it’s always a question of ‘How do we make this look make sense for who she is?’ ” says Weaver. Suddenly what had essentially been all sweetness and light becomes a far more risqué fashion proposition. “To me that dress is actually the closest thing to maternity clothes that I’ve worn so far,” Rihanna insists. “And we hadn’t really done lady that whole time. So I was like, Let’s do lady!” (Naturally, Rihanna’s idea of “lady” includes little more than jewel-encrusted belly chains and a strappy G-string from her Savage X Fenty line. “Listen,” she deadpans, “they were going to see my panties regardless. So they’d better be mine.”)

Needless to say, the internet had thoughts. Her critics labeled it indecent. _How dare she be this naked and this pregnant?_ The vast majority, however, greeted the moment with a collective cheer. Here was a beautiful woman at her most abundant, sexy, and strong, delighting in the creative play of getting dressed—with or without a baby bump. For Black expectant mothers in particular, it stood as an awe-inspiring act of defiance. At a time when the joy of bringing a child into the world has too often been overshadowed by one geopolitical crisis after another, her unbridled feminine power was nothing short of life-affirming.

For Rihanna, now in her third trimester of pregnancy, fusty notions of maternity wear were an easy target. “When I found out I was pregnant, I thought to myself, There’s no way I’m going to go shopping in no maternity aisle. I’m sorry—it’s too much fun to get dressed up. I’m not going to let that part disappear because my body is changing.” When I bring up the subject of maternity jeans, she rolls her eyes: If it’s not something she would have worn before she was pregnant, then it’s not something she’s going to wear now. To be sure, working outside the traditional bounds of pregnancy style comes with its fair share of challenges—just ask her stylist. “I know he loses sleep over it because my measurements can literally change from hour to hour,” she says. “In fact I’m sure he’s going to ask for a raise after this!”

As the body changes, so does the style: Midriff-baring looks she might have thought twice about wearing before her pregnancy have become a perfect fit for her new bump-forward style. This is a point she hopes will empower other expectant moms. “I’m hoping that we were able to redefine what’s considered ‘decent’ for pregnant women,” she tells me. “My body is doing incredible things right now, and I’m not going to be ashamed of that. This time should feel celebratory. Because why should you be hiding your pregnancy?”

If there’s one person on the planet who can match the risks she takes with fashion, it’s Rocky. “Like iron sharpening iron,” is how Rihanna describes their style rapport. (The rapper, who was friends with Rihanna for years before they were romantically linked, described her in _GQ _last May as “the love of my life. I think when you know, you know.”) More than just a pregnancy reveal, the images of them strolling hand in hand through snow-covered streets in Harlem—her in a bubblegum pink vintage Chanel puffer and ripped jeans, him in a denim Carhartt jacket and leather pants—were a tender public declaration of their union. In one particularly heart-melting photo, he kisses her gently on the forehead as snowflakes settle in her hair. This was not the sort of highly orchestrated Hollywood photo op we’ve become accustomed to. It felt real, a reprieve from a bleak midwinter news cycle, and more than just a gift to the legions of fans who’d been willing their unborn baby into existence. Suddenly, the whole world was happy for them.

But none of this was smooth for Rihanna. “People don’t get out of the friend zone very easily with me,” she says. “And I certainly took a while to get over how much I know him and how much he knows me, because we also know how much trouble we can land each other in.” Some of us will recall exactly what kind of trouble she means, starting with their first encounter at the VMAs in 2012 when Rocky joined Rihanna for a performance of her hit single “Cockiness.” Midway through the performance, as they were dancing side by side, Rocky pulled a surprisingly cavalier move. “He grabbed my ass on stage. That was not part of the rehearsal!” she says. “I was like, _What_ _are you doing!?_” Her team braced themselves for an upset Rihanna. Instead, she let it go. “My manager was like, Oh, God, she must like this guy a little bit. She never lets this **** slide.”

Gradually, Rihanna let her guard down, and things became serious when the world went into COVID lockdown. “He became my family in that time,” she says. Part of it was an epic road trip they took in summer 2020 from Los Angeles to New York. Meandering across the country on a big tour bus, they were able to get away from the glare of the public eye. They’d park and Rihanna would grill barefoot while Rocky tie-dyed T-shirts picked up at the gas station. “I cooked our food on this little janky grill I bought from Walmart,” she remembers. “I still have it, too. It works like nobody’s business.” No matter where they stopped, they always had fun. “I love the simple things but also the grand adventures,” she says. “There’s no pretentious my-brand-your-brand ********, it’s just us living,” she says of their existence together. “I just feel like I can do any part of life by his side.”

By the time the holidays rolled around, she was ready to bring him home. Barbados had been closed to visitors for much of that year, and Rihanna was dying to see her family. Now she knew she’d have company. “It was us who were going home,” she says. “_We_ were going home.” Her mom, according to Rihanna, is usually a tough nut to crack, but she warmed to Rocky right away. “My mother has a really good read on people. She observes first and then she’ll move slowly. I guess I’m like that too,” she says. “There are some guys that I’ve dated that she won’t even look at to this day. But she was charmed by him from the jump.”

Though he was born and raised in Harlem, Rocky has roots tracing back to Barbados too: His late father emigrated from the Caribbean island. “To see him in a space where he’s imagining his dad as a boy, walking the same streets as his dad walked, eating the same food as his dad ate, it was really heartwarming.”
I ask Rihanna what she loves most about their relationship. As if on cue, her phone starts to buzz. It’s Rocky on FaceTime. She turns the camera around to give him a view of the scene. “Look, can you see how everything in here has been Virgil-ified?” They exchange _I love you_s before hanging up, their ease and warmth palpable. “What I love the most about us? Transparency with everything: how we’re feeling, what our goals are, what our fears and insecurities are. The vulnerability to be able to say what you feel about each other.”

Like everyone else in the world, I’m also curious to know if they’d been planning to have a baby. “Planning? I wouldn’t say planning. But certainly not planning against it. I don’t know when I ovulate or any of that type of ****. We just had fun,” she says. “And then it was just there on the test. I didn’t waste any time. I called him inside and showed him. Then I was in the doctor’s office the next morning and our journey began.”

That journey is unfolding one day at a time. Rihanna had assumed that she would suffer from morning sickness like her mother, but so far so good. The mood swings have, mercifully, also been easier to manage than she had anticipated. “I was bracing myself for something insane because I knew I wouldn’t have my usual coping mechanism: I can’t just go and smoke a joint right now,” she says. “But I was pleasantly surprised that I’ve been able to manage.” Still, there will be times when an innocuous Instagram post will trigger a flood of tears.

When it comes to the actual act of giving birth, Rihanna betrays little apprehension, partly because she’s supported several of her closest female friends and family on their way to motherhood. “She made time for me when I was having my baby,” says Sonita Alexander, one of Rihanna’s best friends since childhood, a doctor who lives in Barbados. “The baby was sick, so she came back three weeks later and was supportive the whole time. I would say it was the most important moment in our friendship. She’s a great auntie.” Rihanna wishes all of her nearest and dearest could be in the room with her, but with COVID restrictions that seems unlikely. “Maybe I’ll just have a party bus parked outside or something,” she says, only half joking. After learning about the benefits of breastfeeding, it’s something she’s ready to try. “I’m praying my body allows me to,” she says. So what frightens her the most? “Postpartum depression. Will I feel out of control emotionally? Those are the stories I hear from other women that scare me.”

There’s also childcare to figure about—but right now, she and Rocky can’t think further than the idea of asking her mom and his mom to help, though she’s reluctantly put a night nurse on hold at the urging of friends. “I’m sure that will be helpful, but they’re going to have to fight my mom, because I can’t imagine anyone telling her how to put her grandkid to bed,” she says. And where in the world does she want to raise the child? “That gets difficult to say,” she admits. “Rocky asked me recently if I had a dream place, where would it be? I told him home, Barbados. I always imagined it being that way. But realistically it probably won’t be.”

Rihanna has never been much for scheduling, so it’s fruitless to ask her to predict how she’ll juggle it all—the multimillion-dollar lingerie and beauty empires, the music career, a young family. Part of her magic is that she’s mercurial. “Balance is one of my biggest challenges and always has been,” she says. “And now there’s another human being coming into play, it changes what that means again. Still, I have businesses that aren’t going to run themselves. My mom handled the three of us with not even close to the amount of resources that I have, so I can absolutely do it. What it looks like? I’m not sure.”

And that long-awaited record? Making music is still very much part of the program, even if she’s playing her cards very close to her chest. In her mind, _Anti_ still stands as her creative benchmark, “my best album to this day.” Released in 2016 and famously snubbed by the Grammys, the genre-busting album was ahead of its time—and a hard act to follow. Right now though, she’s not trying to be in competition with herself, or anyone else for that matter. “I’m looking at my next project completely differently from the way I had wanted to put it out before. I think this way suits me better, a lot better,” she says. “It’s authentic, it’ll be fun for me, and it takes a lot of the pressure off.”

Along with maternity jeans, she has a list of other pregnancy do’s and don’ts, starting with the baby shower. “No brunch, no blush tones. And no animal-shaped nothing,” she says, shaking her head. “I mean it’s lit for a lot of people—I’ve even planned a couple of baby showers like that myself—it’s just not right for me. Personally, I want a party. I want everyone to be plastered and crawling out. And it’s got to be co-ed! Don’t put me on no wicker chair somewhere with gifts at my feet where everyone is staring at me.” A gender-reveal party is off the table too. “I asked my doctor: Is something wrong with me for not wanting this? Because people keep asking me. Am I a bad mom? When we’re ready to tell the world, we’ll just tell them.”

Rihanna’s hardly the kind to compose twinning mommy-and-me fit pics on Instagram, but she is looking forward to the prospect of dressing her child. Truth be told, though, she hasn’t bought so much as a pair of baby booties. “I’m so behind on everything,” she says with a sigh. “I haven’t bought anything yet.” Not even a onesie? Nope. Some toys for the crib perhaps? “No, Chioma! You’re not hearing me. _Not. A. Single. Thing!_” she says, clapping her hands with each word for emphasis. On that count, Rocky has somewhat of a head start on her. A self-confessed interior design geek, he already has ideas for the nursery. Rihanna’s not sure they’ll get much use of it though. She imagines her child will sleep in their bedroom, at least in the beginning.

But let’s back up a bit, to the more urgent matter of what the baby will wear. In the immediate future—as in tomorrow afternoon—there’s a shopping trip planned to Bonpoint and Baby Dior. The one item of baby clothing she does have so far is a mini bathrobe, a gift from her hotel in Paris, an exact replica of the one she’s been lounging around her room in. “It is legit the tiniest, cutest robe I have ever seen in my whole life,” she says, beaming. This feels like the right moment to ask her the unthinkable: What if this child, born to the world’s most stylish couple, isn’t into fashion at all? “Don’t say that! You just broke my heart!” she says, exploding with laughter. “Yo! That is the day that I will have a problem, if my child don’t like fashion? What?? You’ve got me so nervous!”

It’s close to 4 a.m. and the restaurant is all but cleared out. This is not the first time Rihanna and I have stayed up all night chatting in Paris. Several years ago, in a hotel suite at the George V, our conversation was just as candid. With Rihanna, nothing’s ever scripted; she moves through the world with an open heart. And as much as she’s a hilarious storyteller, she’s a great listener too.

And right now I have some news of my own to share: I’ve decided I’m going to try for a baby by myself. “Oh, that’s so exciting!” she says, engulfing me in a hug. I confess that going it alone wasn’t the original plan, but somehow it feels right. “You know it’s the same with me—I always thought it would be marriage first, then a baby, but who the **** says it has to be that way. I’m certainly not gonna let that get in the way of me being a mom,” she says, then pauses to hold her belly with both hands. “Oh, wait! The baby is moving!” I ask if I can touch the bump—maybe some of that fertility goddess energy will rub off on me—and she obliges. Sure enough, the baby throws me an elbow. “Oh, that was a light one. You have seen nothing yet,” she says, chuckling. “It’s mostly when I cross my legs or limit their space that they’re like, Get out of my way quick!”

If there’s one thing she’s certain of, it’s that the little person growing inside of her already has a personality of its own. Above and beyond anything else, she’s looking forward to seeing the world through their eyes. “They’re going to teach me more than I could ever teach them. And I want them to go for it. I want to see who they are in the world, who they become,” she says. “Because I’m just here to keep them on the rails—a passenger as much as the driver.”

When it’s time to say our goodbyes, I can tell those maternal instincts are already kicking in. As I start to order an Uber, she shoots me a worried look. She’d prefer to give me a ride home, if that’s okay. “You know it’s just not safe out there at this hour.” And really, how can I argue with her. Mother knows best.

vogue.com


----------



## bisousx

She looks fantastic!


----------



## bag-princess

these two.......









						Whitney Christian on Reels |
					

14M views, 317K likes, 5.2K comments, 12K shares, Facebook Reels from Whitney Christian.




					fb.watch


----------



## uhpharm01

A$AP Rocky Arrested at LAX Over Alleged 2021 Shooting
					

Rapper A$AP Rocky was arrested at LAX after flying in from Barbados, where he was spending time with pregnant girlfriend, Rihanna. Sources tell TMZ the arrest stems from a November 2021 shooting incident involving Rocky.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## TC1

They have really been working hard to clean up his image...now all of these cheating rumours and this. I side eye him 100%


----------



## limom

Everything cheetolino touched, turn into crap. 
Rocky was no exception.
Riri will be fine.


----------



## uhpharm01

I've never liked this guy that Rih is with.


----------



## uhpharm01

A$AP Rocky Released From Jail After Paying $550K Bail Following Arrest At LAX
					

Rihanna and A$AP Rocky’s Barbados holiday ended in a way no one expected. Rocky was arrested over an alleged shooting in November and after being held in jail, he was released upon paying a bail se…




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## purseinsanity

uhpharm01 said:


> I've never liked this guy that Rih is with.


Which one??  She sure knows how to pick 'em!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel sad for her. I wanted everything to be great for her.


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> Which one??  She sure knows how to pick 'em!


That's true.


----------



## jelliedfeels

bag-princess said:


> i love how much she loves being pregnant.  i did too but if anyone came near me with a camera i would have popped them in the eye!!!


Yes she looks gorgeous and it’s cool to see a pregnant lady glamourised but not sexualised or just completely covered up.

I loved being pregnant…some of the time lol.


----------



## bag-princess

jelliedfeels said:


> Yes she looks gorgeous and it’s cool to see a pregnant lady glamourised but not sexualised or just completely covered up.
> 
> *I loved being pregnant…some of the time lol.*




i loved it too but the heat here in the south was almost too much - my son was born in august and by june i was only leaving the house if i had no other choice!  i missed my brother's college graduation because they decided to have it outside and there was no way i would have survived sitting in the heat for hours!


----------



## uhpharm01

Cops Find Multiple Guns at A$AP Rocky House During Search Over Hollywood Shooting
					

The search warrant served at A$AP Rocky's home yielded several firearms.




					www.tmz.com
				



yikes


----------



## limom

Guns were permitted and legal.
Come on TMZ 
Do better


----------



## Swanky

Was thinking that when I was choosing not to click on article, lol


limom said:


> Guns were permitted and legal.
> Come on TMZ
> Do better


----------



## bag-princess

See Pregnant Rihanna Eternalized As Stunning Marble Statue At 2022 Met Gala | The Breakfast Club
					

The Met Gala favorite was honored even though she couldn't make it to the red carpet this year.




					thebreakfastclub.iheart.com


----------



## bag-princess

Rihanna Picks  Zimbabwe's Nyasha Matonhodze, A UK Based Model As Face of Fenty Beauty Africa's Global Launch
					

Africa Metro, Africa News, Breaking News in Africa Is A News Blog Focusing On Covering African News, Views, Reviews About Products, Services In Africa




					africa.mhepo.com


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna gave birth.


----------



## bag-princess

LavenderIce said:


> Rihanna gave birth.






i saw this somewhere but didn't know the source so was not sure.  YAY!!!!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

yay!! Did we already know it was a boy?


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> yay!! Did we already know it was a boy?



yes - well at least I saw it posted somewhere


----------



## bag-princess

I’m seeing from a couple of sources she had him last Friday - the 13th
this definitely looks like her hand.


----------



## MidAtlantic

bag-princess said:


> I’m seeing from a couple of sources she had him last Friday - the 13th
> this definitely looks like her hand.



Awwww! Look at that tiny sweetheart.  I bet mommy and daddy are stupid happy.


----------



## LittleStar88

Congrats to her! Can't wait to see how wonderfully fashionable and spoiled their little one will be!


----------



## bag-princess

ooooohhhhh........look at the little doll!!!!


----------



## zen1965

Slaughter me…: sad that she is not breastfeeding. Besides the obvious health advantages that would have been a great sign for her millions of young followers.


----------



## bag-princess

zen1965 said:


> Slaughter me…: sad that she is not breastfeeding. Besides the obvious health advantages that would have been a great sign for her millions of young followers.


----------



## nicole0612

zen1965 said:


> Slaughter me…: sad that she is not breastfeeding. Besides the obvious health advantages that would have been a great sign for her millions of young followers.


Even if she wanted to, which is entirely her own choice, there are numerous reasons why she would be bottlefeeding a newborn. It is extremely common for milk to not have come in at this point so the baby needs to start on formula or a combination of breast milk and formula, often there is latching difficulty, the breast milk may not be suitable due to any number of reasons such as medications etc.


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> ooooohhhhh........look at the little doll!!!!
> View attachment 5408493


I think this is her niece? I haven't seen anything about pics of her son.
Which might explain the pink outfit.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I think this is her niece? I haven't seen anything about pics of her son.
> Which might explain the pink outfit.



this is probably true - phooey!


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I think this is her niece? I haven't seen anything about pics of her son.
> Which might explain the pink outfit.



there is a pic i posted before this one - with her hand on him and you can tell it's a newborn baby with her hands because of the ink


----------



## Swanky

Moms do the best they can. If that’s her newborn, she gets to choose… also it could be breast milk in the bottle. None of our business!


----------



## zen1965

^^ In fact, everybody including all celebs that are regularly dissected in this forum get to choose what they prefer to do with their lives. If that is non of our business, why does the celebrity forum even exist?


----------



## purseinsanity

zen1965 said:


> Slaughter me…: sad that she is not breastfeeding. Besides the obvious health advantages that would have been a great sign for her millions of young followers.


I used to be a breast feeding Nazi, preaching about how important it is and it's benefits (of which there are many!), until I had my own child that is.  I had many medical issues during my pregnancy and my son was born quite small.  Being the over achiever I am, I told myself I'm going to do everything I can to make sure he gains weight.  I was gung ho, trying as hard as I could.  I'd wake up every 1.5 hours (because I was told to feed him every 3 so of course I was going to do better), and would try to nurse for almost an hour every time.  I would pump while he was sleeping, only to get minimal drops, barely enough to coat the bottom of one bottle.  Fatigue and frustration led to post partum depression and my poor DH finally asked my dad (who knew very little about babies) to watch our son for an hour or two just to get me out of the house and into some sunshine.  I ordered my father to NOT give him any formula.  He asked me why and I said, "Because I want to be a good mom and only breast feed him".  He was quiet, then gently asked me if I thought I was being a good mom by starving my child.  That was like a punch in the gut.  I didn't think to figure that out in my zealousness, I was actually not feeding my baby enough, which clearly explained why he hardly slept and wasn't gaining weight for 27 days.  The second I started forgiving myself and giving him formula was almost the best day ever.  I've read articles where babies have actually starved to death because moms have such pressure to breast feed.  It scares me that my child could have been one in the article.  There are lots of reasons why one does or does not breast feed.  It's truly no one's business, IMO.


----------



## nicole0612

purseinsanity said:


> I used to be a breast feeding Nazi, preaching about how important it is and it's benefits (of which there are many!), until I had my own child that is.  I had many medical issues during my pregnancy and my son was born quite small.  Being the over achiever I am, I told myself I'm going to do everything I can to make sure he gains weight.  I was gung ho, trying as hard as I could.  I'd wake up every 1.5 hours (because I was told to feed him every 3 so of course I was going to do better), and would try to nurse for almost an hour every time.  I would pump while he was sleeping, only to get minimal drops, barely enough to coat the bottom of one bottle.  Fatigue and frustration led to post partum depression and my poor DH finally asked my dad (who knew very little about babies) to watch our son for an hour or two just to get me out of the house and into some sunshine.  I ordered my father to NOT give him any formula.  He asked me why and I said, "Because I want to be a good mom and only breast feed him".  He was quiet, then gently asked me if I thought I was being a good mom by starving my child.  That was like a punch in the gut.  I didn't think to figure that out in my zealousness, I was actually not feeding my baby enough, which clearly explained why he hardly slept and wasn't gaining weight for 27 days.  The second I started forgiving myself and giving him formula was almost the best day ever.  I've read articles where babies have actually starved to death because moms have such pressure to breast feed.  It scares me that my child could have been one in the article.  There are lots of reasons why one does or does not breast feed.  It's truly no one's business, IMO.


I can relate. Both of my sons were born small and as expected, lost weight over the first few days after birth (since most women are only producing drops of colostrum at first). I feel like it was a blessing that after struggling to do everything I could to increase my milk supply, pumping all night/bleeding and scabbed nipples/wresting with a screaming and struggling child who would not latch well even with assistive devices and lactation consultants, his pediatrician told us at his first visit that we needed to supplement with formula, because that medical decision took it out of my hands. I continued to pump for 2 years, but with the second baby I was happy to accept that we needed to add formula on day 2 instead of depriving him of nutrition, and when he got to one year I was happy to stop pumping completely. The younger one is healthier than his older brother and I am positive that he benefited more from our increased early gentle bonding time compared to his older brother who was sobbed over, had an exhausted and depressed mom and was wrestled with instead of gently cradled during feeding time just in the name of getting a little extra breast milk! Babies need a lot of things, and if breast milk is one of the things a mom can give, that is great, but in my opinion less important than quality bonding time with a mentally and physically healthy mom. Babies need a lot of things for their physical and emotional needs, and huge respect to parents for providing the ones they are able to! 
For Rihanna, I think she knows herself well, and probably can decide for her own mind and body better than we can what method of feeding her child is best for her and for her baby. In the recent past women were shamed for breastfeeding publicly, and I’m glad that we are beyond that for the most part, but we also should not start shaming women who cannot or decide not to breastfeed.


----------



## TC1

Many people think breastfeeding is SO easy. Just latch that kid on..and presto! For a lot of us (thank you posters above) have traumatic experiences with it. We add on guilt, shame and humiliation. I get upset just thinking about how badly I was pressured. We are all just figuring it out, day by day..however a parent chooses to nourish their child is theirs alone.


----------



## bag-princess

Rihanna Bares Stomach & Twins With Asap Rocky In Jeans 3 Months After Baby’s Birth
					

Rihanna was every inch the fashion icon as she rocked a fabulous outfit complete with baggy denim pants, which her baby’s daddy sported as well.




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> Rihanna Bares Stomach & Twins With Asap Rocky In Jeans 3 Months After Baby’s Birth
> 
> 
> Rihanna was every inch the fashion icon as she rocked a fabulous outfit complete with baggy denim pants, which her baby’s daddy sported as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollywoodlife.com



Hahaha this headline had me thinking she had twins and somehow I missed some important detail about her pregnancy. Or maybe I need more coffee


----------



## SakuraSakura

zen1965 said:


> Slaughter me…: sad that she is not breastfeeding. Besides the obvious health advantages that would have been a great sign for her millions of young followers.



I know that this has been addressed but I am compelled to say how grateful I am to see how our forum members did not allow this awful comment go unchallenged. Not everyone is able to breastfeed nor does it make them any better or worse off. 
Xx rude comment removed by mod


----------



## shoegirl1221

SakuraSakura said:


> I know that this has been addressed but I am compelled to say how grateful I am to see how our forum members did not allow this awful comment go unchallenged. Not everyone is able to breastfeed nor does it make them any better or worse off.
> Xx rude comment removed by mod


I wanted to say this too. Hate to keep harping on it- but thank you to those who shared their difficult breast feeding stories. I too struggled and it triggered my descent into ppd/ppa. I felt less than bc I couldn’t produce milk and was hitting myself everytime I tried to pump and only got drops. I felt I didn’t deserve my baby and all of the public stigma around formula and bottle feeding just made me feel worse. So seeing celebrities struggle (Olivia munn was open about it), only helped to normalize it for me.


----------



## pukasonqo

shoegirl1221 said:


> I wanted to say this too. Hate to keep harping on it- but thank you to those who shared their difficult breast feeding stories. I too struggled and it triggered my descent into ppd/ppa. I felt less than bc I couldn’t produce milk and was hitting myself everytime I tried to pump and only got drops. I felt I didn’t deserve my baby and all of the public stigma around formula and bottle feeding just made me feel worse. So seeing celebrities struggle (Olivia munn was open about it), only helped to normalize it for me.



I was lucky to be able to BF both my kids but learning to do it w my first was a struggle: latching issues, bad mastitis…sigh
Too much emphasis is placed on natural births and BF to the point that can cause stress and emotional pain
I don’t care how the baby was born as long as both, mother and baby, are healthy, safe and thriving; same about feeding
We are lucky we can make choices: women still die during pregnancy and childbirth in the developing world


----------



## bisbee

Fed is best.


----------



## bag-princess

Rihanna Rocks Short Shorts At Whole Foods With A$AP Rocky 2 Mos. After Baby
					

Rihanna looked incredible just two months after giving birth to her baby boy as she recently exited the Manhattan grocery store with A$AP Rocky and security.




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## bag-princess

those thick thighs are going to save a life!!    
btw........what time is "a light night dinner" by new york standards??  they are always going out to dinner "late". 










						Rihanna Rocks Chic Leather Mini on Late-Night Dinner Date with A$AP Rocky in New York City
					

Rihanna and A$AP Rocky have made a habit of stepping out in the Big Apple for late night meals and strolls




					people.com


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> those thick thighs are going to save a life!!
> btw........what time is "a light night dinner" by new york standards??  they are always going out to dinner "late".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rihanna Rocks Chic Leather Mini on Late-Night Dinner Date with A$AP Rocky in New York City
> 
> 
> Rihanna and A$AP Rocky have made a habit of stepping out in the Big Apple for late night meals and strolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



Body shaming?
She had a baby not so long ago and I giver her kudos for not jumping in the “I gave birth six mins ago and I am back/now/finally into my size zero jeans” bandwagon 
Certainly we, women, can be our worst enemy


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Many people think breastfeeding is SO easy. Just latch that kid on..and presto! For a lot of us (thank you posters above) have traumatic experiences with it. We add on guilt, shame and humiliation. I get upset just thinking about how badly I was pressured. We are all just figuring it out, day by day..however a parent chooses to nourish their child is theirs alone.


my sister recently helped her DIL with this....I think DIl had some mixed feelings about MIL being so involved but in the end it was a good thing....nursing is always good IMO but these days with the formula shortage it's more important.

anyway - to your point, she did have some trouble getting started


----------



## nicole0612

pukasonqo said:


> Body shaming?
> She had a baby not so long ago and I giver her kudos for not jumping in the “I gave birth six mins ago and I am back/now/finally into my size zero jeans” bandwagon
> Certainly we, women, can be our worst enemy


She is complimenting her figure


----------



## chicago2milan

rihanna is the ultimate opportunist


----------



## uhpharm01

Rihanna to Headline Super Bowl Halftime Show
					

The Super Bowl Halftime Show could be lit beyond words, because TMZ has learned the NFL and Roc Nation have been in talks with Rihanna to headline.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## LittleStar88

uhpharm01 said:


> Rihanna to Headline Super Bowl Halftime Show
> 
> 
> The Super Bowl Halftime Show could be lit beyond words, because TMZ has learned the NFL and Roc Nation have been in talks with Rihanna to headline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



I have high expectations for this one!


----------



## uhpharm01

LittleStar88 said:


> I have high expectations for this one!


Same, I can't wait.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’m excited!


----------



## bag-princess

oooooh this is going to be good!!!


----------



## LittleStar88

Any guesses as to who might join her on stage? I believe Jay Z has said he wouldn’t do the Super Bowl but after last year’s halftime show I imagine he’s feeling tempted.


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> Any guesses as to who might join her on stage? I believe Jay Z has said he wouldn’t do the Super Bowl but after last year’s halftime show I imagine he’s feeling tempted.




A$AP maybe???


----------



## bag-princess

Rihanna Dances in Her Underwear and a Hoodie in New Video
					

"I only want you on your phone if you're taking pictures of me."




					www.harpersbazaar.com


----------



## uhpharm01

LittleStar88 said:


> Any guesses as to who might join her on stage? I believe Jay Z has said he wouldn’t do the Super Bowl but after last year’s halftime show I imagine he’s feeling tempted.


DJ Khaled or Calvin Harris or SZA.


----------



## djuna1

*Attending Marvel Studios' "Black Panther 2: Wakanda Forever" Premiere on October 26, 2022 in Hollywood, California.*

Tumblr





*




*


----------



## uhpharm01

djuna1 said:


> *Attending Marvel Studios' "Black Panther 2: Wakanda Forever" Premiere on October 26, 2022 in Hollywood, California.*
> 
> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



I heard that it's going to be Rihanna everywhere.


----------



## bag-princess

Rihanna Is Releasing Not One, But TWO New Songs For 'Black Panther: Wakanda Forever' - Blavity
					

Rihanna is about to make up for a lot of lost time and members of her Navy stan club couldn’t be happier. The Bad Gal is not only set to headline the Super Bowl halftime show in 2023, she’s also heading out on a stadium tour shortly thereafter. But, before all of that, Rihanna is going to make...




					blavity.com


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that it's going to be Rihanna everywhere.


----------



## Morgan R

New Song from the Black Panther: Wakanda Forever Soundtrack 

Rihanna "Lift Me Up"


----------



## LittleStar88

Johnny Depp to Make Guest Appearance in Rihanna's Savage X Fenty Show
					

Johnny Depp is a wanted man in just about every lane Hollywood has to offer these days, and he's about to make a guest appearance in a huge show -- orchestrated by Rihanna!




					www.tmz.com


----------



## TC1

Folks have been begging for new music for years. The Lift Me Up song is very meh (IMO)


----------



## LittleStar88

TC1 said:


> Folks have been begging for new music for years. The Lift Me Up song is very meh (IMO)



I’m not sure any movie soundtrack song done by any artist has excited me. They’re always a little generic and dull.


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> I’m not sure any movie soundtrack song done by any artist has excited me. They’re always a little generic and dull.




exactly!  it's a music soundtrack so i didn't expect anything else.  and they usually are dull outside of the context of the movie.


----------



## bag-princess

Rihanna Dances in a Leather-and-Lace Corset Dress in New Video
					

And you can shop the Savage x Fenty look here.




					www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## bag-princess

finally some pics


----------



## LittleStar88

What a cutie!


----------



## bag-princess

Video - she’s on Tik Tok now 










						Rihanna posts first TikTok — and it's of her and A$AP Rocky's son
					

This is the first look the singer has shared of the couple's baby.




					www.today.com


----------



## Lounorada

So cute! He looks just like his mama


----------

